# The Official Marshall Origin 50 Thread



## MarshallDog

Sweetwater called me and the amp is in. I paid and it is shipping today. Should have it Tuesday!!!!!

I just got the tracking info. Cant wait to see how she sounds.

My gut tells me I will change the speaker to a Creamback G12-65 and get rid of those Marshall labeled JJ tubes...yuck! Maybe installed Mullards EL34s and either the Mullard 12AX7 CV4004 or The Tube Store Preferred Series 7025s. 

I have a 3 Henry Classic Tone Choke and might toss that in down the road.

*Anyone think we should start a thread just for the Origin 50 amps......*


----------



## Snowdogyyz

Mine is here! Not sure when I’ll get to play it yet. Don’t expect a demo from me as I’m a newer player and I’ve seen the comments when someone is nice enough to go through the trouble of posting one. Screw that! Here’s some pics though.


----------



## EastTexas

Dang, that is a good looking amp! Congrats!


----------



## MarshallDog

Looks great nice!!! I bet it will sound great. Strat, Gibson LP or both into it???


----------



## Snowdogyyz

MarshallDog said:


> Looks great nice!!! I bet it will sound great. Strat, Gibson LP or both into it???



Both! Plus an EVH Special. I’m more of a humbucker guy than single coils (my strats are HSS & HSS).


----------



## MarshallDog

Snowdogyyz said:


> Both! Plus an EVH Special. I’m more of a humbucker guy than single coils (my strats are HSS & HSS).



Same here humbuckers all the way. I do have a Strat but find I dont play it much. 

I bet that amp smells good right out of the box...LOL!

Did you get it from Sweetwater?


----------



## Snowdogyyz

MarshallDog said:


> Same here humbuckers all the way. I do have a Strat but find I dont play it much.
> 
> I bet that amp smells good right out of the box...LOL!
> 
> Did you get it from Sweetwater?



Actually bought it from an Amazon seller Total Music Choice, I think. Bought one from another seller and then they gave me a late May ship date despite saying “in stock”. I cancelled and then another was listed so I bought it and they shipped the next day. Love the smell of new amps in the morning!


----------



## jmp45

Looking at the back, what did Marshall do? It looks like the speaker is isolated with a baffle in the back inset. Is that isolated from the amp?


----------



## SlyStrat

Please give us the dimensions. It looks more square shape than the Marshall specs.


----------



## texhex

Moved to the proper thread...


----------



## FennRx

50w head should be here next week


----------



## JLBIII

Sweettrack says mine will be here next Tue as well.


----------



## BanditPanda

SlyStrat said:


> Please give us the dimensions. It looks more square shape than the Marshall specs.




Well it doesn't have the usual Marshall rounded corner covers.
BP


----------



## BanditPanda

This is excellent!! The Origin 50 is coming home !!!!
Can't wait to hear all you comments and more importantly...don't forget your clips !!
BP


----------



## BanditPanda

jmp45 said:


> Looking at the back, what did Marshall do? It looks like the speaker is isolated with a baffle in the back inset. Is that isolated from the amp?




you're right jmp! That is either a thicker than usual combo or a thinner than usual speaker based on that look. ??


----------



## Gene Ballzz

jmp45 said:


> Looking at the back, what did Marshall do? It looks like the speaker is isolated with a baffle in the back inset. Is that isolated from the amp?



It's just a grill clothed panel, presumably to keep you from jamming a cable or something through the speaker cone! I don't beleive it to have any "sonic" significance.
Just Sayin'
Gene


----------



## Snowdogyyz

Everything plugs in from underneath that baffle.


SlyStrat said:


> Please give us the dimensions. It looks more square shape than the Marshall specs.



23” wide x 19” tall x 9.75” deep


----------



## solarburn

You get it and can't play it for us?

I keed. Congratz!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Sweetwater called me and the amp is in. I paid and it is shipping today. Should have it Tuesday!!!!!
> 
> I just got the tracking info. Cant wait to see how she sounds.
> 
> My gut tells me I will change the speaker to a Creamback G12-65 and get rid of those Marshall labeled JJ tubes...yuck! Maybe installed Mullards EL34s and either the Mullard 12AX7 CV4004 or The Tube Store Preferred Series 7025s.
> 
> I have a 3 Henry Classic Tone Choke and might toss that in down the road.
> 
> *Anyway thought we should start a thread just for the Origin 50 amps......*



Looking forward to your thoughts. Play the shit stock good so I can hear what you think then tweak. I may get one of these too. Course I'll stroke it out too...after awhile.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts. Play the shit stock good so I can hear what you think then tweak. I may get one of these too. Course I'll stroke it out too...after awhile.



Will do SB...


----------



## Dmann

I think that midnight 60 speaker is going to sound glorious, can't wait to hear it broken in and pushed.

Gratz on the new amps guys, nice looking amps!


----------



## SlyStrat

I wonder if the stock speaker can be changed with the way they made the cab??


----------



## marshallmellowed

Isn't the cabinet just deeper to allow clearance for the transformers and tubes?


----------



## MarshallDog

Absolutely the speaker can be changed. What if someone blows amspeaker???


----------



## SlyStrat

MarshallDog said:


> Absolutely the speaker can be changed. What if someone blows amspeaker???


But will a larger magnet speaker fit???
I prefer the Celestion Redback.


----------



## MarshallDog

SlyStrat said:


> But will a larger magnet speaker fit???
> I prefer the Celestion Redback.



I'll let you know when I get mine!!


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> I'll let you know when I get mine!!



Looking forward to you getting yours! I called my local GC and they have an Origin5 coming in on the floor in the next week or two, I'll be all over that for a demo! 

Just noticed on the back of the combo has a cubby looks pretty cool for carrying your stuff.


----------



## MarshallDog

My amp is in at the local UPS enter. I had it held there so I didnt have to wait around cor it and miss it. Now off to get it!!!!!!


----------



## BanditPanda

Way to go Dawg.!!
Looking forward to your review.
BP


----------



## EndGame00

I think the Origin is begging for greenie speakers in them...


----------



## BanditPanda

Dmann said:


> I think that midnight 60 speaker is going to sound glorious, can't wait to hear it broken in and pushed.
> 
> Gratz on the new amps guys, nice looking amps!




Mojotone comments :
" The G12-60 is a custom made Celestion speaker that's very similar to a Vintage 30. Our opinion is the G12-60 is slightly warmer/darker than a stock Vintage 30 Guitar Speaker. The G12-60 has excellent low end response with smooth top end sparkle. Some of our staff members have said "this speaker sounds like a Vintage 30 that has been nicely broken in."


----------



## BanditPanda

Jeebus Dawg you must be home by now!! At least drop a line to let us know how it smells! ( the new amp )
BP


----------



## MarshallDog

Well, I have it. The Brown Gorillas really beat the sh-t out of the box to the point I figured it was damaged. I pointed it out to the UPS Manager. He said if damaged, just have Sweetwater file a claim, they wont dispute it.

The Bad...

So I get it home and open her up and all looks well, amazing I must say for the condition of the box.

I power her up and plug in, two chords later a BIG POP and it goes almost silent, WTF! I cycle through the Power Reduction setting, nothing. I'm getting pissed about now. I cycle power and its back to full volume. I play a few chords and I hear that crackly mystical sound coming from behind the chords but it then goes away. I played it rather hard for 30 minutes, seems OK. 

Then, I noticed on the edge of the faceplate near the Tolex (8) small scuff marks that only Marshall could have done during production...errr! So now I am livid. I call Sweetwater, explain everything to them. Although its probably just a loose tube or a bad tube due the fall it took, I am not replacing them and dealing with this crap and the scuff marks. I have had bad luck with my DSL 40C and Astoria Custom so I am not taking chances, its going back. Of course they are out of stock with more due in on the 22nd. So I can use this one til then and they will open and inspect the next one for cosmetic flaws and will give it a quick test play.

The Good...

The amp sounds really awesome with my LPS. Amazing, very Plexish. The Power Reduction sounds great also. I mean I am please, and the tubes and speaker is not even broken in yet. I had the gain on 6-7, takes pedals great. I cant wait to play it more.

I would really love to put the Tube Store 7025 pres in her an the Mullard EL34s along with putting the G12M-65 Creamback in it I have. It will only get better but I am not opening her up.

I'll play he more later but I really like it. IMO, the tone is between a Plexi and a JMP maybe leaning a bit more towards the Plexi. I really like it based on the 30 minutes I played it.


----------



## Georgiatec

Sounds like the flaw in on line shopping is getting things to your door in one piece. Ok you can return but who wants to keep pissing around like that? I would say there is a big gap in the market for "TLC courier company". I would sack any bozo that has stuff he/she delivered returned because of damage.
On a positive note it sounds like the amp is a winner.....a good one, obviously.


----------



## BanditPanda

Aside from the "bad" the "good" is really good to hear.
If the first impression sound is a cross between a JMP and a plexi then that should be awesome. I really dig the JMP 50 so a mix with the plexi tone should be incredible !
Sorry to here about the damages caused in shipping though. Wouldn't ya know it!
Keep playing her though and let us know more.
BP
p.s. Make sure to take pictures of the box it was shipped in and the marks on the amp etc.,. Even if UPS says SW won't dispute it you do want to have pictures of the damages.
p.s.s. Make sure to give the G12-60 a good chance and break in period before swapping out right away. It just may be perfect for that amp ?


----------



## MarshallDog

BanditPanda said:


> Aside from the "bad" the "good" is really good to hear.
> If the first impression sound is a cross between a JMP and a plexi then that should be awesome. I really dig the JMP 50 so a mix with the plexi tone should be incredible !
> Sorry to here about the damages caused in shipping though. Wouldn't ya know it!
> Keep playing her though and let us know more.
> BP
> p.s. Make sure to take pictures of the box it was shipped in and the marks on the amp etc.,. Even if UPS says SW won't dispute it you do want to have pictures of the damages.
> p.s.s. Make sure to give the G12-60 a good chance and break in period before swapping out right away. It just may be perfect for that amp ?



I was just playing it a bit more and at lower volumes but crank it and I get that a scratchy crackly under tone. Its either a bad pre or power tube. I may try some different tubes while Im waiting for the replacement. I can swap these and then reinstall the bad ones once the new amp comes in with no one knowing!!!


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

MarshallDog said:


> I was just playing it a bit more and at lower volumes but crank it and I get that a scratchy crackly under tone. Its either a bad pre or power tube. I may try some different tubes while Im waiting for the replacement. I can swap these and then reinstall the bad ones once the new amp comes in with no one knowing!!!


that's what I would do, and I know sweetwater would care either..


----------



## JLBIII

MarshallDog said:


> The amp sounds really awesome with my LPS. Amazing, very Plexish. The Power Reduction sounds great also.
> 
> I'll play he more later but I really like it. IMO, the tone is between a Plexi and a JMP maybe leaning a bit more towards the Plexi. I really like it based on the 30 minutes I played it.



I have to laugh. FedEx truck left an hour ago. Just sent my bass player a txt saying the exact same thing about the tone. I have the 50 watt origin head running thru an early JCM 800 4 x 12" cab. 1 watt is a bit louder than I thought it would be. So far, all good. Looking forward to putting more time on it.


----------



## BanditPanda

And we're looking forward to your thoughts after putting in more time.
BP


----------



## MarshallDog

Jerbear114 tnt said:


> that's what I would do, and I know sweetwater would care either..



Would NOT care, right??


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

MarshallDog said:


> Would NOT care, right??


sorry would not care !!


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> I was just playing it a bit more and at lower volumes but crank it and I get that a scratchy crackly under tone. Its either a bad pre or power tube. I may try some different tubes while Im waiting for the replacement. I can swap these and then reinstall the bad ones once the new amp comes in with no one knowing!!!



Good plan throw a whole set of tubes in there and see if it gets better, at least you know the amp sounds good in general.


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> Good plan throw a whole set of tubes in there and see if it gets better, at least you know the amp sounds good in general.



Its really amazing sounding and I know it will sound even better with Mullards and angood Creamback. The stock speaker just looks cheap. Sounds good but Im a Greenback Creamback guy.


----------



## FennRx

Mine arrived today. Pretty disappointed after the first meeting. Sounds like a big class 5 (ie like shit)


----------



## jmp45

FennRx said:


> Mine arrived today. Pretty disappointed after the first meeting. Sounds like a big class 5 (ie like shit)



Well that's not good.


----------



## ken361

Not your daddy's plexi


----------



## Snowdogyyz

Different strokes for different folks. Some will love it, some will hate it. Just depends on what you’re looking for. At least he’s tried it in person and is not railing about how bad it is from online videos!


----------



## ColonelForbin

FennRx said:


> 50w head should be here next week





FennRx said:


> Mine arrived today. Pretty disappointed after the first meeting. Sounds like a big class 5 (ie like shit)



Doh!!! Care to share what cabs/speakers and guitars you used? Glad to hear hands on reports good or bad; at least it's tangible.

It doesn't help my unresolved G.A.S. that Sweetwater is blowing out DSL 40c for $399; while best guess is mid May for my pre order Origin 50h.. Ahhhhh waiting for gear and passing time on TGP: a match made in somewhere horrible. 

On a plus note; I am grabbing the 1960a UK cab I bought on eBay this Thursday after work! So whenever Origin gets here; I be ready..

Till then; my Friedman and PRS amps are getting extra play time


----------



## SlyStrat

50w combo arriving Thursday.


----------



## MarshallDog

FennRx said:


> Mine arrived today. Pretty disappointed after the first meeting. Sounds like a big class 5 (ie like shit)



Really, what guitar you using?

Why dont you like it, amp what is it about the tone you dont like?

I ha e not played my Strat through it but my LPSs are to die for.


----------



## FennRx

R8 with wcr dark bursts
R9 with throbak sle101+mxv 
R7 with ECP hybrids

I also tried my MM LP and Es339 but I’m a Les Paul player 90% of the time so that’s what I focused on.

Cabs: Avatar 412 creambacks and Avatar 212 G12Ms

For comparison sake, I already have a YJM100 which is a 1959 SL type circuit. I love that amp. Outside of vintage, it’s probably everything I’d want.

The origin sounds nothing like the yjm. At all.

Like the class 5, the high end has that on the verge of can of bees type sound. The bass is weak and gets farty quick. You won’t be getting that fat SIBLY F-G-Bb-C roar. No joke the origin sounds more like my class 5 than my yjm. In fact, my haze40 is more to my liking. The Origin sounds more like an EL84 driven amp.

And the tilt? Well I play my 4 holer jumped. I find the tilt on anything above maybe 10:00 and it gets ice picky. The frequency must be piercing because my dog started howling - something she’s never done when I play my YJM.

I’ll admit I’m disappointed. I don’t claim to be a Marshall expert or a good guitar player. I was hoping it would be a cheaper alternative to lugging my yjm out to bars, but they don’t sound anything alike. In the interest of disclosure, this was a first impression. I fully intend on really messing with the settings before I write it off.


----------



## ken361

Im not surprised at all by listening to all the demos. There misleading because they look like a plexi and sound like a class 5. Speaker prb a huge issue


----------



## Buzzard

This was my fear as well .But dosent the power stem bring it way down so you can crank it like a plexi?


----------



## Vintagemod

I've got a class 5 too and the Origin 20h has way more treble to it than the Class 5 and a much richer thicker sound. I've been playing on low power, master:7, treble 3-4 mid:6 bass:5 tilt:3 preamp: 7 boost on and off. Sometimes a little Roll off on the guitar tone pot. Sound thick and bass enough to rattle my floor. Does a way better job than a class 5 which i've never actually liked. Class 5 sounds like a woolly blanket or if you get a Free kind of tone which treble up and bass down it removes the woolliness but has no bass to it.

I've found the Origin much easier to get a Free type crunch to great singing harmonic lead. Master on 10 is not so good, sounds nice 7-8.5 and same for preamp. Too high on the preamp and it'll get thinner so you'll need to adjust volume and tone on your guitar to thicken it and clean it up but it'll sound good.

But...you have a YJM100...come on that amp rocks. Are you surprised you are not so happy with an Origin when you have one of those to play with?! You'll be so used to that amp as well with all it's EL34s and big power transformers. Lovely.


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

I have nothing but good things to say about the origin,i have a 20h into a sliver jubilee cab, Gibson sg 61 reissue , to me this is a much better sound than my 2525h jubilee head , much more old school (and I know because I am old ha ha ) I have played both the class5 amp and the haze amp that the other poster mentioned, and this amp is much better than they are there is no comparison, mine has all the bass in the world and then some and that FAT marshall crunch that has failed to show up in these past amps . put a good OD pedal in front and you can cover anything. hey just another perspective...


----------



## FennRx

Of course.

But even the Haze40 is voiced closer to a plexi than an origin. 

I’m not wowed yet but I’m not giving up. This is NOT a plug and play amp



Vintagemod said:


> I've got a class 5 too and the Origin 20h has way more treble to it than the Class 5 and a much richer thicker sound. I've been playing on low power, master:7, treble 3-4 mid:6 bass:5 tilt:3 preamp: 7 boost on and off. Sometimes a little Roll off on the guitar tone pot. Sound thick and bass enough to rattle my floor. Does a way better job than a class 5 which i've never actually liked. Class 5 sounds like a woolly blanket or if you get a Free kind of tone which treble up and bass down it removes the woolliness but has no bass to it.
> 
> I've found the Origin much easier to get a Free type crunch to great singing harmonic lead. Master on 10 is not so good, sounds nice 7-8.5 and same for preamp. Too high on the preamp and it'll get thinner so you'll need to adjust volume and tone on your guitar to thicken it and clean it up but it'll sound good.
> 
> But...you have a YJM100...come on that amp rocks. Are you surprised you are not so happy with an Origin when you have one of those to play with?! You'll be so used to that amp as well with all it's EL34s and big power transformers. Lovely.


----------



## PU239

FennRx said:


> Of course.
> 
> But even the Haze40 is voiced closer to a plexi than an origin.
> 
> I’m not wowed yet but I’m not giving up. This is NOT a plug and play amp



Doesn't sound like the Origin is the right amp for you. Not sure what genre you play but my guess is the amp is not high gain enough for you.

A new amp should be no fuss, inspire you, and make you a better player in time. The Origin is not doing that for you. Just send it back and do the research for what you want. There are to many great amps on the market to be unhappy.

FWIW personally I find the Origin 50 a great value and very simple. One of the better amps @ <$650. Comparisons to a $2600 YJM are ridiculous.


----------



## FennRx

PU239 said:


> Doesn't sound like the Origin is the right amp for you. Not sure what genre you play but my guess is the amp is not high gain enough for you.
> 
> A new amp should be no fuss, inspire you, and make you a better player in time. The Origin is not doing that for you. Just send it back and do the research for what you want. There are to many great amps on the market to be unhappy.
> 
> FWIW personally I find the Origin 50 a great value and very simple. One of the better amps @ <$650. Comparisons to a $2600 YJM are ridiculous.


Lol.

I never thought it would be a YJM. I was looking for a SL style amp that doesn’t weigh 64lbs and doesn’t cost $2000 to replace.

I’d use the Haze but it shines thru different speakers, which makes it a moot point if I have bring a 212 AND a combo.

The origin is not very plexi like at all. For a 50w el34 Marshall, it sounds remarkable like an EL84 driven amp.


----------



## Georgiatec

Having seen MarshallDog's photos of the speaker, that would go straight in the spares box and a 65w Creamback would go in. The magnet on that stock speaker looks like the MG speakers....about forty bucks worth.


----------



## PU239

FennRx said:


> Lol.
> 
> I never thought it would be a YJM. I was looking for a SL style amp that doesn’t weigh 64lbs and doesn’t cost $2000 to replace.
> 
> I’d use the Haze but it shines thru different speakers, which makes it a moot point if I have bring a 212 AND a combo.
> 
> The origin is not very plexi like at all. For a 50w el34 Marshall, it sounds remarkable like an EL84 driven amp.



Every member here probably has a different description of what the plexi sound is. To me it starts with 100 watts with the signature clean headroom where the distortion is made in the power valves not the preamp.

Finding a light weight amp that can project true plexi is challenge. Others like Suhr, Fargen have tried it but I'm not convinced.

This is one of many reason I went Kemper back in 2013. Kemper comes in at 3lbs.


----------



## Snowdogyyz

How hard is it to change the speaker in the 50c? I changed the speaker in my DSL40CR, but the back of the Origin is different and there’s some concern about speakers with larger magnets. Anyone changed it yet? I know some tubes have been changed......

Also- is it a 16 ohm speaker?


----------



## MarshallDog

Snowdogyyz said:


> How hard is it to change the speaker in the 50c? I changed the speaker in my DSL40CR, but the back of the Origin is different and there’s some concern about speakers with larger magnets. Anyone changed it yet? I know some tubes have been changed......
> 
> Also- is it a 16 ohm speaker?



No problem, 4 extra screws to take that baffle type thing out and then change out the speaker. You have about 1-1.5" of space between the original speaker and the baffle. You could always leave the baffle out also. Not why its there, its really useless IMO. The stock is 16 ohm.


----------



## Snowdogyyz

MarshallDog said:


> No problem, 4 extra screws to take that baffle type thing out and then change out the speaker. You have about 1-1.5" of space between the original speaker and the baffle. You could always leave the baffle out also. Not why its there, its really useless IMO. The stock is 16 ohm.



Thanks MarshallDog! I might order a cream back soon for it.


----------



## FennRx

Seems this amp prefers gt75 celestions over greenbacks and creambacks. Not my dream tone but much more usable


----------



## MarshallDog

I’m a Greenback Creamback guy so that’s what I’ll be using.


----------



## MarshallDog

OK, so yesterday I ordered an Origin 50 Combo from a store in West Virgina on ebay. I called and talked with the Owner. He is an authorized Marshall dealer. I told him what happened to mine and Sweetwater being out of stock. 

He actually pulled the amp from the box sent me pics and inspected it for flaws. Then he played it a bit to make sure all was fine. He then repacked it adding more packing material and put in tn another box so the Brown Gorillas hopefully wont hurt it.

So I will have it Tuesday and then I will send the other one back to Sweetwater...I already have the shipping label.

I just cant wait til the end of the month. I feel bad for Sweetwater but thats business.


----------



## Snowdogyyz

MarshallDog- I may ask you for advice on tube replacements once you get to experiment some more.


----------



## MarshallDog

Snowdogyyz said:


> MarshallDog- I may ask you for advice on tube replacements once you get to experiment some more.



Sure no problem Bro...


----------



## MarshallDog

I simply cannot wait get my replacement amp next week and put Mullard EL34s in it, The Tube Store Preferred Series 7025s in it, check the bias and put my Creamback G12M-65 in it.

I do not like JJ tubes at all. To me they are thin, a bit harsh with no musical over tones to them.

My take on the speaker in it is that it is more similar to a Vintage 30 but thinner not as thick sounding.

I have a serious feeling with these upgrades look out it will sound awesome for a lower gain amp.

Just by putting the Preferred Series 7025s in it the tone was even better. Not sure why they would put JJ and Shuaguang preamp tubes in this amp unless all they cared about was the cheap price of them.


----------



## ken361

chinese preamp tubes are kinda harsh they should stick with all JJ pre's


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> chinese preamp tubes are kinda harsh they should stick with all JJ pre's



Yes and I feel the JJ 12AX7s are also harsh and non-musical but that’s my opinion.


----------



## ken361

I use to hate the JJ pre and always pulled them out and use old stock mostly, I stuck them back in and the amp woke up. Some amps are designed around those tubes


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> OK, so yesterday I ordered an Origin 50 Combo from a store in West Virgina on ebay. I called and talked with the Owner. He is an authorized Marshall dealer. I told him what happened to mine and Sweetwater being out of stock.
> 
> He actually pulled the amp from the box sent me pics and inspected it for flaws. Then he played it a bit to make sure all was fine. He then repacked it adding more packing material and put in tn another box so the Brown Gorillas hopefully wont hurt it.
> 
> So I will have it Tuesday and then I will send the other one back to Sweetwater...I already have the shipping label.
> 
> I just cant wait til the end of the month. I feel bad for Sweetwater but thats business.



Bud, this amp better sound better than my OR15 and DSL40C.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Bud, this amp better sound better than my OR15 and DSL40C.




It all depends what you like. I feel the tone of this amp is the closet Marshall has gotten to vintage with a new amp...IMO and it will sound even better with a tube speaker upgrade.


----------



## masahs

Hey All,

First off, I have been loitering on this forum for years and have enjoyed all of the conversations.

I have a few different types of marshall amps. i have a TSL601 combo, A Mode 4 that I built from a few non working Mode 4's I found on eBay, a 2204, and a DSL15 H.

I listen to all types of metal, doom, stoner, punk, and rock and from many different eras.

I was looking for a nice loud pedal platform amp in the vein of a 1959 circuit. When the Origin came out, I thought that would be the perfect amp at a great price (I have three kids going to college soon so I can't afford to spend big bucks on amps anymore). I chose and just received the Origin 50 head from AMS today.

I have been pleasantly surprised at how vintage sounding this amp is... and HOLY SHIT it's LOUD! The Power Stem technology, to me, works really well. The only thing different that I notice when switching from one power setting to the other is a drop in volume NOT in tone.

I am currently running the head through a 4x12 with 2x WGS ET65's and 2x Vintage 30's.

I have played 1959 style amps before and this comes quite close to what I remember. I love that when I crank it, I get real power tube distortion. There is a place for pre-amp distortion but not all the time.

It is definitely not a high gain (distortion) amp... high headroom, yes, but I can get AC/DC out of the box tones. I should point out that I do run hotter pickups in my guitars. I have super distortions in one guitar and EMG 81/85s in another.

I have started to run my pedals through the amp and I am noticing that some od/dist/fuzz pedals that sound good in some of my other amps don't sound as good through the origin BUT some other shine bright. I am getting killer tones with my Russian Big Muff, which because of this amp, is now a permanent addition to my pedalboard. I had always thought it to be a bit muddy on higher gain amps. Not the case now probably because of the headroom of this amp. I am also liking my EQD Crimson drive as well.

I play in a band (We don't play out, just get together and play about twice a month) and cannot wait to get this amp to our space next week and test it out in the mix.

I can see why people maybe don't like the amp. It is not a 100% plexi clone but Marshall never said it was. It is definitely not for everybody. So far, though, it's great for me.

I plan on rolling some tubes and testing other speaker combinations soon. These are all observations right out of the box.


----------



## MarshallDog

masahs said:


> View attachment 47914
> 
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised at how vintage sounding this amp is... and HOLY SHIT it's LOUD! The Power Stem technology, to me, works really well. The only thing different that I notice when switching from one power setting to the other is a drop in volume NOT in tone.



Amen to that Bro, i feel the same way

BTW, what is the Brand Name of that, I assume, stereo EQ to the right in your pic?

I love using a high quality EQ with my home stereo and cant find a good one after my last one took a shat a year ago.


----------



## masahs

MarshallDog said:


> Amen to that Bro, i feel the same way
> 
> BTW, what is the Brand Name of that, I assume, stereo EQ to the right in your pic?
> 
> I love using a high quality EQ with my home stereo and cant find a good one after my last one took a shat a year ago.



It is a Sansui SE-77. It is a great EQ. Very responsive. I got it off of ebay a few years back for $43. It replaced my original one I bought back in the 80's.


----------



## MarshallDog

masahs said:


> It is a Sansui SE-77. It is a great EQ. Very responsive. I got it off of ebay a few years back for $43. It replaced my original one I bought back in the 80's.



Dam I bet they dont exist. Take care of it as it seems stereo EQs are a thing of the past!


----------



## ColonelForbin

FennRx said:


> Seems this amp prefers gt75 celestions over greenbacks and creambacks. Not my dream tone but much more usable





MarshallDog said:


> I’m a Greenback Creamback guy so that’s what I’ll be using.



Looking forward to running thru both of those speakers. I have a 4x12 with gt75 and a 1x12 with g12m65 creamback. All broken in and ready to go! I am way down near the end of the Sweetwater preorder list for the 50h; got on board late.


----------



## Jimmyray Hawkins

zZounds has 1 Orgin 50H left ColonelForbin. Also, 1 50C left for those what may be interested.


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> It all depends what you like. I feel the tone of this amp is the closet Marshall has gotten to vintage with a new amp...IMO and it will sound even better with a tube speaker upgrade.



Well I'm glad it's exciting. I'm going to play one eventually but you and me have similar tastes.


----------



## Snowdogyyz

Made a speaker change to the Creamback tonight. Took a few pics for those who are wondering what the interior looks like. Haven’t heard it since the change yet. The stock speaker weighs nothing compared to the Creamback!


----------



## MaskingApathy

Snowdogyyz said:


> Made a speaker change to the Creamback tonight. Took a few pics for those who are wondering what the interior looks like. Haven’t heard it since the change yet. The stock speaker weighs nothing compared to the Creamback!


Are you planning on getting rid of the midnight 60?


----------



## SlyStrat

I had a YJM and sold it.
To me it didnt sound as good as a 1959/1987. I tone tested them together through the same cabs.
I like the Origin better.
The stock speaker has a small magnet because its a neo.


----------



## paul-e-mann

MaskingApathy said:


> Are you planning on getting rid of the midnight 60?



I was just thinking the same thing, it wont be long we can scoop up a few of these cheap and build a 2x10 or 4x10 cab with midnight 60's and it will sound bad ass!

I did the same thing with my Vox, everybody was getting rid of the stock Wharfedale speakers in AC15 and AC30 amps, I got a pair for $50 and made a 2x12 cab for my AC15 combo, it took that amp to another level!


----------



## nycLPplayer

wrote about this on a different forum but thought I would post it here



Woof......really not good. Hope you guys find some mods and speaker combos that help. I am keeping my 5210 and working on a Vox ac10 12inch conversion soon.


----------



## ColonelForbin

Snowdogyyz said:


> Made a speaker change to the Creamback tonight. Took a few pics for those who are wondering what the interior looks like. Haven’t heard it since the change yet. The stock speaker weighs nothing compared to the Creamback!



Very stoked to hear the report on the Creamback!!!


----------



## jmp45

Curious about the creamback upgrade also. On the fence with these amps. The power reduction option is what caught my attention. Any rattles with these combos? My Class 5 took some work to iron out those bugs.


----------



## Snowdogyyz

Hopefully I’ll get some time with it soon.

As far as rattles, I haven’t heard anything yet!


----------



## nycLPplayer

50h through a full stack....not me but saw it come up on a search


----------



## Buzzard

MMMMMELLOWWWWWWW...... No thanks.


----------



## Snowdogyyz

Still haven’t been able to play it much after the speaker change. One thing I have noticed with my amp is that I can’t seen to get that “crunch” sound I hear on demos with the gain increased. Cleans sound really nice and it sounds great with my pedals (overdrive to muff). I just can’t get any crunch from the amp itself. Could I have a bad tube somewhere? Maybe a weak preamp tube? I’m probably going to change tubes anyway as I’m a tinkerer- any recommendations on higher gain tubes with mellow highs?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Snowdogyyz said:


> Still haven’t been able to play it much after the speaker change. One thing I have noticed with my amp is that I can’t seen to get that “crunch” sound I hear on demos with the gain increased. Cleans sound really nice and it sounds great with my pedals (overdrive to muff). I just can’t get any crunch from the amp itself. Could I have a bad tube somewhere? Maybe a weak preamp tube? I’m probably going to change tubes anyway as I’m a tinkerer- any recommendations on higher gain tubes with mellow highs?



You could try a Tungsol in V1 but I'm thinking tubes aren't gonna make that big of a difference to get crunch. Speakers, guitar pickups and definitely OD pedals will make a difference, and definitely volume. Describe your setup?


----------



## The Ozzk

nycLPplayer said:


> 50h through a full stack....not me but saw it come up on a search



That sounds great!


----------



## Snowdogyyz

pedecamp said:


> You could try a Tungsol in V1 but I'm thinking tubes aren't gonna make that big of a difference to get crunch. Speakers, guitar pickups and definitely OD pedals will make a difference, and definitely volume. Describe your setup?



Thanks! I’ve played an LP Classic (57 pups- fairly hot), strat with Suhr SSH/SSV pups and an LP Standard (burstbuckers). I tried with the stock speaker and now a Creamback. All 3 power settings. Volume anywhere from noon to 3. Gain from noon to cranked. Eq noon for all three. I’m getting a great clean sound but can’t seem to get that driven/crunch sound I’m hearing on demos (boosted or not). My camel toe, whampler triple wreck and op-amp muff sound great through it. Just curious if I’m missing something or if something is wrong with it. I’m not expecting a DSL like gain (I have a DSL40CR), but just can’t seem to dial in that semi-driven tone.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Snowdogyyz said:


> Thanks! I’ve played an LP Classic (57 pups- fairly hot), strat with Suhr SSH/SSV pups and an LP Standard (burstbuckers). I tried with the stock speaker and now a Creamback. All 3 power settings. Volume anywhere from noon to 3. Gain from noon to cranked. Eq noon for all three. I’m getting a great clean sound but can’t seem to get that driven/crunch sound I’m hearing on demos (boosted or not). My camel toe, whampler triple wreck and op-amp muff sound great through it. Just curious if I’m missing something or if something is wrong with it. I’m not expecting a DSL like gain (I have a DSL40CR), but just can’t seem to dial in that semi-driven tone.



Interesting. I've heard people received their amps with either Chinese tubes or JJ's or a mix of the two, Chinese tubes are plenty crunchy JJ's are not. If it came with JJ's take them out. These amps bias themselves so you don't have to worry about swapping out power tubes.


----------



## Snowdogyyz

pedecamp said:


> Interesting. I've heard people received their amps with either Chinese tubes or JJ's or a mix of the two, Chinese tubes are plenty crunchy JJ's are not. If it came with JJ's take them out. These amps bias themselves so you don't have to worry about swapping out power tubes.



I just ordered 3-4 different ones to try. Mullard, Sovtek, Tung-Sol. I need a couple of backups anyway.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Snowdogyyz said:


> I just ordered 3-4 different ones to try. Mullard, Sovtek, Tung-Sol. I need a couple of backups anyway.



Preamp tubes? Power tubes affect tone too but preamp is a good way to start. What came with your amp? Which Origin do you have?


----------



## Buzzard

Nope marshall, ain't changin shit. I see updates comin in the future.


----------



## Georgiatec

SlyStrat said:


> I had a YJM and sold it.
> To me it didnt sound as good as a 1959/1987. I tone tested them together through the same cabs.
> I like the Origin better.
> The stock speaker has a small magnet because its a neo.


It's not a Neo speaker....that is called the Century Vintage. Just a cheap speaker with a small magnet similar to the MG range. No way are you getting $175 worth of speaker in an amp at this price point.


----------



## Snowdogyyz

pedecamp said:


> Preamp tubes? Power tubes affect tone too but preamp is a good way to start. What came with your amp? Which Origin do you have?



50 combo. Bought preamp tubes- figured it’s the best starting point. Here’s a pic of one of the tubes-


----------



## paul-e-mann

Snowdogyyz said:


> 50 combo. Bought preamp tubes- figured it’s the best starting point. Here’s a pic of one of the tubes-



Pretty sure that's a Chinese tube, should be plenty crunchy. What power tubes do you have?


----------



## Dmann

Georgiatec said:


> Just a cheap speaker with a small magnet similar to the MG range.


 care to post your source for this or are you just speculating based off a picture like everyone else?


----------



## Snowdogyyz

pedecamp said:


> Pretty sure that's a Chinese tube, should be plenty crunchy. What power tubes do you have?


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

those power tubes are jj's for sure , that's what mine came with also, I order a pair of mallards el34s for mine and some tun sol pre amp tubes already installed the pre amp tubes and they sound great just waiting for the power tubes now. btw the pre amp tubes are much quieter now !!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Snowdogyyz said:


>



Those are JJ, do you have any other EL34's you can try? A Chinese pair of Shuguang, Ruby or Sino will be crunchy. Telefunken Black Diamond are surprisingly crunchy considering JJ makes them for them, must be to the Telefunken spec is why and sound really good.


----------



## Snowdogyyz

pedecamp said:


> Those are JJ, do you have any other EL34's you can try? A Chinese pair of Shuguang, Ruby or Sino will be crunchy. Telefunken Black Diamond are surprisingly crunchy considering JJ makes them for them, must be to the Telefunken spec is why and sound really good.



Not at the moment. But, if the preamp tubes don’t make a difference I may try some different power tubes next.


----------



## MarshallDog

Snowdogyyz said:


> Hopefully I’ll get some time with it soon.
> 
> As far as rattles, I haven’t heard anything yet!



No rattles at all....


----------



## Georgiatec

Dmann said:


> care to post your source for this or are you just speculating based off a picture like everyone else?


Well, the G12N-65 is available from speaker retailers for around £35 GBP, so I'm assuming there's very little difference with the G12N-60. Look at the magnet of a Neo V30 or Creamback....totally different and they retail for £100 more.
Marshall would make a big deal of the inclusion of a Neo speaker if indeed it was.
https://www.thomann.de/gb/celestion_g12n_65_8_ohm.htm?ref=search_prv_8


----------



## MaskingApathy

So, over the past few days I've been able to spend some time with an Origin 50c at my local GC. It's in their platinum room so I'm able to turn it up a bit. In order to get a really nice strong crunch you have to turn up the master a bit but you really have to adjust both the master and gain together to dial it in however you want it to sound. I ran the master around 3:00 when I wanted more drive. There's a good amount of gain available if you dial it in right. The powerstem works and sounds great. I also ran the combo through a 1960 and it sounds even more amazing through it, and crazy loud too. I'm definitely going to add one of the heads to my rig once I have better finances. It's super fun to play and I had no trouble dialing in great sounds. Just simply a really great amp. To me personally it holds up just fine against all the more expensive amps in that room (and yes, I have played them all).


----------



## BanditPanda

MarshallDog said:


> No rattles at all....




Dawg did your new re order of the Origin 50 arrive yet? Maybe I missed your post?
BP


----------



## MarshallDog

BanditPanda said:


> Dawg did your new re order of the Origin 50 arrive yet? Maybe I missed your post?
> BP



Thanks for asking @BanditPanda !

I just picked it up yesterday. It sounds better then the first one (stranges) and the store packaged it even better than the way it comes from Marshall so it arrived fine.

BUT, you just wont believe this!!!! It played perfect as I tested her out. At the last minute before I was about to shut her down, I cycled through the power scaling settings only to find it did absolutely nothing, I was pissed!!!! So I called the store and talked with the Owner. He listened as I cycled through the settings and nothing. I told him I know what I'm doing and said I would first try changing the pre-amp tubes which did nothing. I then opened her up and started looking for something obvious, loose wires, connectors, etc. Then all of a sudden I look and the 3 wires coming from the power scaling switch to the PCB are all hanging there completely disconnected. I'm like WTF really!! There is a QC sticker on the chassis thats dated and signed really?! There is no way this could have passed if the a-sphuck would have tested the power scaling or he/she is deaf...something this obvious!! So I push the connectors onto the lugs and tested her out and its fine. The store Owner was really happy and knocked 50.00 bucks off the price and had a call into the Marshall Rep. Marshalls QC sucks point blank!!!!

People around here b-tch and complain all the time about Gibsons QC well, Marshalls QC is even worse if you ask me, hands down. I have had DSL 40C, Astoria Custom and now Origin QC issues. They had better get their shit together fast and stop making shit products in Vietnam. Yes I know the Astoria is made in England, well, they better work on that also.

I did put the Creamback G12M-65 in her, changed the PTs to Mullards and rolled some pre-amp tubes. Right now I am using a NOS Jan-GE in V1 and RFTs in V2 & V3. The amp is still just a bit brite on full power. I run the Tilt at about 2.3-3. It does sound pretty darn gooood IMO. Much fuller, thicker and vintage. It is not high gain so I wish people would STOP phucking comparing it to the DSL 40C or other amps. Its more JTM, JMP or JMP MKII NMV amps. I am keeping it.


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

MarshallDog said:


> Thanks for asking @BanditPanda !
> 
> I just picked it up yesterday. It sounds better then the first one (stranges) and the store packaged it even better than the way it comes from Marshall so it arrived fine.
> 
> BUT, you just wont believe this!!!! It played perfect as I tested her out. At the last minute before I was about to shut her down, I cycled through the power scaling settings only to find it did absolutely nothing, I was pissed!!!! So I called the store and talked with the Owner. He listened as I cycled through the settings and nothing. I told him I know what I'm doing and said I would first try changing the pre-amp tubes which did nothing. I then opened her up and started looking for something obvious, loose wires, connectors, etc. Then all of a sudden I look and the 3 wires coming from the power scaling switch to the PCB are all hanging there completely disconnected. I'm like WTF really!! There is a QC sticker on the chassis thats dated and signed really?! There is no way this could have passed if the a-sphuck would have tested the power scaling or he/she is deaf...something this obvious!! So I push the connectors onto the lugs and tested her out and its fine. The store Owner was really happy and knocked 50.00 bucks off the price and had a call into the Marshall Rep. Marshalls QC sucks point blank!!!!
> 
> People around here b-tch and complain all the time about Gibsons QC well, Marshalls QC is even worse if you ask me, hands down. I have had DSL 40C, Astoria Custom and now Origin QC issues. They had better get their shit together fast and stop making shit products in Vietnam. Yes I know the Astoria is made in England, well, they better work on that also.
> 
> I did put the Creamback G12M-65 in her, changed the PTs to Mullards and rolled some pre-amp tubes. Right now I am using a NOS Jan-GE in V1 and RFTs in V2 & V3. The amp is still just a bit brite on full power. I run the Tilt at about 2.3-3. It does sound pretty darn gooood IMO. Much fuller, thicker and vintage. It is not high gain so I wish people would STOP phucking comparing it to the DSL 40C or other amps. Its more JTM, JMP or JMP MKII NMV amps. I am keeping it.


I put new pre amp tubes in mine I got the tun sol ones you were taking about and my mallard ewill be here today , maybe a dumb ouestion but which pre amp tube is v-1 closest to power tubes or the other way ? sorry new to swaping pre amp tubes I put all 3 replaced with the same type tun sol


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

reason I am asking about the pre amp tubes is when I replaced the stock tubes the 1 furthest away from the power tubes had red writing on it the next 2 where the same grey writing and I replaced all 3 with the same 3 tun sol pre amp tubes is this ok or do I need a different pre amp tube in the 1 one ? thanks


----------



## MarshallDog

Jerbear114 tnt said:


> reason I am asking about the pre amp tubes is when I replaced the stock tubes the 1 furthest away from the power tubes had red writing on it the next 2 where the same grey writing and I replaced all 3 with the same 3 tun sol pre amp tubes is this ok or do I need a different pre amp tube in the 1 one ? thanks



V1 is the furthest one from the PTs. Marshall used A JJ in V1 and Shuaguangs in V2 and V3. You dont need different tubes you can use all the same.

How does it sounds with Tung-Sols??


----------



## EndGame00

That is sad since the Vietnamese facility is actually owned and operated by Marshall... It's not like they contracted a 3rd party manufacturer for their less expensive product line...


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

MarshallDog said:


> V1 is the furthest one from the PTs. Marshall used A JJ in V1 and Shuaguangs in V2 and V3. You dont need different tubes you can use all the same.
> 
> How does it sounds with Tung-Sols??


sounds good its a lot quieter and a bit smoother, I just remember my 2525h marshall seems the v1 was different than the other 2 pre amp tubes? also waiting to see what those mullards are going too do for the sound any idea ? thanks


----------



## MarshallDog

Jerbear114 tnt said:


> sounds good its a lot quieter and a bit smoother, I just remember my 2525h marshall seems the v1 was different than the other 2 pre amp tubes? also waiting to see what those mullards are going too do for the sound any idea ? thanks



Smoother more mellow I like it. Not as Ice Picky


----------



## EastTexas

"These amps bias themselves so you don't have to worry about swapping out power tubes."

Careful everyone. The Origin 20 is cathode (self) biased. I am pretty sure the Origin 50 is fixed (adjustable) bias. Can't just stick new power tubes in without checking bias.


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

MarshallDog said:


> Smoother more mellow I like it. Not as Ice Picky


thanks for the help and the lesson on tubes cant wait to try the mullards !!


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

EastTexas said:


> "These amps bias themselves so you don't have to worry about swapping out power tubes."
> 
> Careful everyone. The Origin 20 is cathode (self) biased. I am pretty sure the Origin 50 is fixed (adjustable) bias. Can't just stick new power tubes in without checking bias.


I got the 20h but thanks for the heads up !


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

MarshallDog said:


> Smoother more mellow I like it. Not as Ice Picky


last question which one of the pre amp tubes effects the break up (distortion) ? if there is 1 that does that..


----------



## Dmann

Georgiatec said:


> Well, the G12N-65 is available from speaker retailers for around £35 GBP, so I'm assuming there's very little difference with the G12N-60. Look at the magnet of a Neo V30 or Creamback....totally different and they retail for £100 more.
> Marshall would make a big deal of the inclusion of a Neo speaker if indeed it was.
> https://www.thomann.de/gb/celestion_g12n_65_8_ohm.htm?ref=search_prv_8



Actually I emailed Celestion yesterday.

This was thier response.... quite frankly not very informative...



> Hello Dwayne, it’s a standard chassis size, so the mounting information will be identical to all other 12” speakers in our range.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not yet been released as a standard product, we only sell it to Marshall, which is why you won’t find the specifications online.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s got a 20 oz magnet, the sensitivity will be around 95dB and we’re really pleased with how it sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> The Doc
> 
> Dr. Decibel, Celestion, Claydon Business Park, Great Blakenham, Ipswich IP6 0NL, UK
> 
> +44 (0)1473 835300; drdecibel@celestion.com; www.celestion.com
> 
> Facebook.com/Celestion
> 
> Find tone samples here: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2B5D46028A98E612


----------



## SlyStrat

MarshallDog: Can you tell us how the Creamback compares to stock?
You made tube changes too though.


----------



## MarshallDog

EastTexas said:


> "These amps bias themselves so you don't have to worry about swapping out power tubes."
> 
> Careful everyone. The Origin 20 is cathode (self) biased. I am pretty sure the Origin 50 is fixed (adjustable) bias. Can't just stick new power tubes in without checking bias.



The 50 needs biasing with tube changes.


----------



## MarshallDog

The store Owner I got mine from talked with his Marshall Rep this morning. Apprarently this is the second amp in the last week that has been shipped w/o the power scaling wires being hooked up. Marshall is taking this seriously and doing a QC inspection and review. I told him Marshall should send me a 50 dollar gift card. It would have cost them a lot more if it had been returned.


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

ok, just installed the mallard el34 6ca7 power tubes to go with the tung sol ecc83 7025 pre amp tubes and together this amp rocks , it sounds good stock but to me it sounds great now !!! thanks for the help with this combo marshalldog !!!


----------



## Snowdogyyz

MarshallDog said:


> The 50 needs biasing with tube changes.



Just with power tube changes or both power and preamp?


----------



## Dmann

looks like L&M east in Calgary just got a 50 combo in, so gonna go check it out this afternoon.


----------



## MarshallDog

Snowdogyyz said:


> Just with power tube changes or both power and preamp?



Just the PTs.


----------



## Snowdogyyz

I wish Marshall would have copied the DSL40CR and put external bias points on the Origin. It’s super easy on the40CR!


----------



## masahs

Snowdogyyz said:


> I wish Marshall would have copied the DSL40CR and put external bias points on the Origin. It’s super easy on the40CR!



That would have been real handy. I guess we will see this in the "R" version in a few years.


----------



## Georgiatec

Dmann said:


> Actually I emailed Celestion yesterday.
> 
> This was thier response.... quite frankly not very informative...


Dr. Decibel  Take my word for it Dwayne, it's a cheapo speaker. Stick a 65w Creamback in there I guarantee it will improve the amp no end.


----------



## SlyStrat

The 50 combo speaker is okay for what it is.
Plugged into a single Celestion Redback changes the tone big time.
Way more punch and articulation. More bass.


----------



## Dmann

Well I got to try it on low power mode, as they do not have an amp room and I think I'm done going to the east store as there is a new guy working there, this my 2nd experience with him and it's not enjoyable.

Anyways this was my initial assessment.

The preamp is very responsive and very indicative of whether it sounds thin or not when you have the preamp down low it sounds quite thin even with the master cranked but as soon as you bring that pre up to up to about seven or more it starts to open up a bit and when it's on 10 and using your guitar volume for gain, it's very full, definitely not thin at all. Unfortunately I wasn't really able to dig in with the master on anything more than about 1.5 - 2 and even then he guys giving me the evil eye.....

I noticed the tilt control was extremely responsive too. I tried with 1st a stock Gibson V and then an SG. Both $2000 guitars.

I then made the mistake of commenting about the brand of tubes this one shipped with as it seems Marshall uses whatever is available and you cant really see the tubes and he replied that he thought it was solid state amp..........

I pretty much turned it off and left after that.

They also had the 5w combo... maybe I'll find out which day the dude has off and go back.

Anyways I think it sounded great. $999.00 CDN. Left me wanting more... maybe I'll order one when there's a sale.


----------



## FennRx

My origin 50 in action last night thru a 212 with G12Ms and my R9. I felt it sat very well in the mix as a rhythm player


----------



## EndGame00

I think the Origin Series will warm up to players who are in the market for something "vintage-ey"... I personally liked it when I tried the 20-watt head... It's definitely different from my 25-watt Fargen 1968 Lead/Bass Plexi...my hands and ears tell me the tone and feel is closer to the JMP Bluesbreaker when gain is cranked and boost is disengaged...

There are so many mixed reviews on the other board (mostly negatives) based on what they heard on YouTube videos (poor recording didn't do the amp any justice)... I say, try one and judge it based on your hands-on experience....


----------



## MarshallDog

EndGame00 said:


> I think the Origin Series will warm up to players who are in the market for something "vintage-ey"... I personally liked it when I tried the 20-watt head... It's definitely different from my 25-watt Fargen 1968 Lead/Bass Plexi...my hands and ears tell me the tone and feel is closer to the JMP Bluesbreaker when gain is cranked and boost is disengaged...
> 
> There are so many mixed reviews on the other board (mostly negatives) based on what they heard on YouTube videos (poor recording didn't do the amp any justice)... I say, try one and judge it based on your hands-on experience....


----------



## EndGame00

Origin 20 loves Heritage Greenback... Me likey.


----------



## Georgiatec

I reckon I would plump for the 20w head. Cathode bias means you should be able to drop any matched pair of octal tubes in and be good to go....same as Astoria. Has a loop and all the features of the 50w and 20 watts is plenty loud enough for rehearsals and bar gigs. Just mic it up for bigger venues / outside.
However, I already have an Astoria Dual combo so the only real feature an Origin head can offer me is ease of transport....which is becoming much more important to my 58 year old body.


----------



## solarburn

This amp circuit needs to be fingered and fought for tone. That is the relation to plexi.

Pedal it and it gets punchier and hotter.

Guitarists are going to have have to work a bit for sweetness. 

I want to hear how sustain and response feels. If workable? Let's get it on.


----------



## JohnH

Georgiatec said:


> .....important to my 58 year old body.



Hey! ...I just got one of those too! Im not planning any mods to it, but with a bit of work and dieting, it should be better than the '57 I had last year.


----------



## ColonelForbin

Anyone who has one of these sorted out the contradicting info on the line out?

Marshall says it's speaker emulation baked in. Tom Quayle review; he makes a point of saying it does NOT have speaker emulation "baked in" and you can use the line out with your IR collection..

Opposite statements! Which one is true?


----------



## Dmann

ColonelForbin said:


> Anyone who has one of these sorted out the contradicting info on the line out?
> 
> Marshall says it's speaker emulation baked in. Tom Quayle review; he makes a point of saying it does NOT have speaker emulation "baked in" and you can use the line out with your IR collection..
> 
> Opposite statements! Which one is true?


 I would go with Marshall's statement... I mean they did make the amp.


----------



## Dmann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I want to hear how sustain and response feels. If workable? Let's get it on.



You need to try it in person man. No offence to the regulars here but my in person experience even at low volume was not what most people here are saying.

In other words, very responsive and great sustain... depends on the guitar and pickups as well, but yea, each to thier own....


----------



## Progfather

Hey guys,

I actually just made an account to chime in here as I've been following this thread for the last week or so in anticipation for my 50w Origin Head. Well I got it yesterday and here's my initial thoughts:

This thing gets really loud. I'm running it through my Line 6/Bogner 4x12 with V30's so I'm pretty familiar with the sound. I noticed that one could probably get away with running it in the lowest power setting for most things before getting it to break up a ton. I live in an apartment, and for testing purposes I pushed this amp a little more than I do this Zinky Blue Velvet 50w head I've been using for several months. I put it in the 10w mode and 50w mode very briefly, and the headroom was just incredible. Once again, I wasn't able to push it, but just the clean sound alone was great. So, Marshall isn't kidding when they say that this amp is a great pedal platform because I feel it's transparent enough to take a lot of pedals, but still has a really cool, Marshally sort of color of its own.

I used a Tube Screamer in front of the amp and a TC HOF2 for some space, and I really dug the sound. At this point if I do take it back, it won't be because it's not a capable amp, because it totally is. It'll be because I don't really like pedals a whole lot and would much prefer not having to use one to get my core sound. That being said, I'm going to continue tinkering with this amp just because I see a lot of potential in it. The demos on Youtube are really trash so far, especially because nobody does a quality demo with a head/cab. 

But I will say this, just because the new Tilt control exists, doesn't mean you should use it. To me it's really just a 2nd presence knob. I found myself turning the presence to about 10 O'clock and the Tilt to about 9 O'clock using my Musicman Cutlass. Also rolled back on the tone knob of the guitar a tad. Needless to say, this amp is BRIGHT! This is something I'm not really used to especially since the Zinky I've been borrowing from a friend is much smoother and darker (in an extremely pleasing way). Also, it seems to lack a bit of bottom end even with fairly dark settings and the bass cranked.

I want to take this to a buddy's house where I can crank the piss out of it, mic it up, and do a nice demo. Showing it dry and then somewhat processed because I'd be using this as a studio amp more than likely. If I end up doing that I'll share it here, but I just ask that you guys check it out for yourself, and don't let the low quality videos on Youtube discourage you from giving it a chance. This amp has a really cool character to it, and really gives a good player a chance to be expressive. Just be ready to at least use an overdrive to give it a tiny bit of extra juice.


----------



## GibsonKramer

Friend texted me pics today, they got the 5 and the 50 combos in, he wanted my input. I haven't read this thread... haven't watched many videos, because the ones I did watch sounded like ass. Haven't read any reviews, other than a few here. So I did go in, with a little bit of negative bias.

I went in, and they pulled the 50 out of the box, so that's what I played.

From what I read online, its supposed to be a mix between a SLP and a Plexi. I didn't hear that while playing it. Maybe a little Plexi. Only after an hour of tweaking, and 4 different guys besides me playing it. This amp, takes a lot of dialing in, to find anything I remotely liked. Once I did... it sounded pretty good.

I brought my own pedalboard in, as I knew I was going to need it.

First impression, is this is not a bedroom amp. Its loud in every power mode. I don't really understand the power modes yet. I'm going to have to read more on this. My tube knowledge is pretty good. I'm not sure what they're doing here.

The Low and Medium power modes felt/sounded like a wet blanket was over the amp. I had to crank the treble boost on my OD pedals way past anything I'd use on what I have at home. Full power is where the amp opens up. Then, anything over 1... you're past bedroom level.

I believe I heard the speaker is a C-Type? So I'm assuming its a wannabe Creamback?

The Tilt control didn't work at first. We sat there turning it back and forth... not a bit of difference in the tone, at all. One of the guys looked it up, explained it... and I thought "Hhm... sounds like Presence." But, whatever. I was tweaking it when another guy was playing it. I turned it all the way to Zero and suddenly the guy playing, and I heard it shift. After that... the Tilt control was working and it does make the amp sound different. I think if I owned one... with humbuckers, I'd probably always have it wide open. Makes the amp just a bit brighter. I felt that was where it started to get some Plexi vibe.

The BMT do shape the sound well. The Gain is imo... worthless. Unless we had it in Full power mode, trying to get adequate gain with my pedals, for most anything I would play... made the amp sound a bit too overdriven. Sounded muddy. In Full power, since the amp sounded a bit more open, I was able to dial back a bit.

On cleaner stuff... it actually does sing pretty well. Harmonics sounded nice... good sustain (I was playing a Music Man Albert Lee... with a horrible setup, btw). Pinch harmonics, were a bit meh, though.

I think I read someone wrote the note decay is poor. I didn't really hear that. Notes seemed to ring out, with natural sustain and decay. However, in those Low/Mid power modes, its not as pronounced. Again... the wet blanket sound.

I had been interested in the 20 watt head... but I think I'm going to pass. I think someone that owns Marshalls, will most likely find it lacking. I'm sure some will like it. But, I think the majority will probably be more inclined to buy a DSL before this. On the clean channel, I believe a DSL will do everything this one will... and sound better.

I'm not sure what's going on, with the back panel. Its an open back, but then they've got a small board, and speaker grill covering the offset speaker. Weird. I didn't look for bias points, or anything. Don't even know what its tubed with.

Sorry I don't have more technical breakdown. Wanted to share my feelings and impressions, after playing it. I won't be buying one. My next amp, will actually probably be the mini Jubilee head. I've wanted a backup for my short box, and the 20 watts will be nice.


----------



## tolm

Long time since I’ve posted here but recently come “back to the fold” with an Origin 50 combo.

First the good: the amp sounds great! Yes, it’s bright but the EQ is very effective and can be used to dial in the tone you want. I also found some of the brightness went away after around 4 hours play, to the point where my initial “I’m just gonna put a Creamback in” assumption is being challenged. It also looks great with the vintage Marshall styling (no corner protectors, thanks!) and seems to be well put together.

Now the bad and, frankly, downright weird. The speaker sockets don’t work as described.

1x 16ohm speaker (eg. the one in it!) connected to the 16 ohm socket = all good
1x 8ohm speaker connected to either of the 8 ohm sockets = all good
2x 16 ohm speakers connected to the two 8 ohm sockets (as per manual) = only sound from the speaker connected to socket #3

Yup, one of the 8 ohm sockets disconnects the other when you use them both. So you can’t run the internal speaker + an external or two external speakers.

I emailed Marshall and they say it’s a fault so I’ve taken the amp back to the store to be returned to Marshall for a fix. Whilst I was there, we tested all the Origin’s in stock (two 50W combos, a 20W combo and a 20W head) and they ALL have the exact same issue. Yup, even the head - won’t drive two cabs ...

The store are following up with Marshall but won’t get any news until next week. Has anyone else tried running two speakers/cabs with their Origin? Wondering if this is a fundamental design/manufacturing issue or simply an issue with a particular run ... hoping it’s a quick wiring fix and not a PCB that needs redrawing ...


----------



## ColonelForbin

Dmann said:


> I would go with Marshall's statement... I mean they did make the amp.



I would not make that assumption.. I mean; Tom Quayle made a point of saying that, very specifically. Marshall only mentions it in the manual but nowhere else..

Hence my question for those who have access to these already! 

(someone test it, please? No clips required; just say yay or nay)

Just curious really. I have a Runt50 and sometimes wish I could bypass the cab sim; to run into Helix, thru IRs, etc.


----------



## ColonelForbin

tolm said:


> The speaker sockets don’t work as described.
> 
> 1x 16ohm speaker connected to the 16 ohm socket = all good
> 
> 1x 8ohm speaker connected to either of the 8 ohm sockets = all good
> 
> 2x 16 ohm speakers connected to the two 8 ohm sockets (as per manual) = only sound from the speaker connected to socket #3
> 
> Yup, one of the 8 ohm sockets disconnects the other when you use them both. So you can’t run the internal speaker + an external or two external speakers.
> 
> I emailed Marshall and they say it’s a fault so I’ve taken the amp back to the store to be returned to Marshall for a fix. Whilst I was there, we tested all the Origin’s in stock (two 50W combos, a 20W combo and a 20W head) and they ALL have the exact same issue. Yup, even the head - won’t drive two cabs ...
> 
> The store are following up with Marshall but won’t get any news until next week. Has anyone else tried running two speakers/cabs with their Origin? .



Yeah; that's not the first report of this that I have read either.. Dang!!!!!!

My guess is that explains why it's taking so long to get these in at Sweetwater.. 

Thinking I might want to ask my rep to test two 16ohm cabs at same time on my 50h preorder before they ship it.. 

Don't know if they would catch that as part of a routine inspection, if they weren't thinking it was a problem. 

Bummer- but thanks for reporting that! Curious to hear what you hear from Marshall next week. I am still really psyched to check one out; keeping my pre order till whenever it comes in!


----------



## tolm

ColonelForbin said:


> Yeah; that's not the first report of this that I have read either.. Dang!!!!!!
> 
> My guess is that explains why it's taking so long to get these in at Sweetwater..
> 
> Thinking I might want to ask my rep to test two 16ohm cabs at same time on my 50h preorder before they ship it..
> 
> Don't know if they would catch that as part of a routine inspection, if they weren't thinking it was a problem.
> 
> Bummer- but thanks for reporting that! Curious to hear what you hear from Marshall next week. I am still really psyched to check one out; keeping my pre order till whenever it comes in!



Yikes! I couldn’t find any other reports online but if you’ve heard the same elsewhere then I guess it could be a more fundamental design issue ? That’d be bad ... I’m still in the 30 day “no quibble exchange” period with the store so if it’s gonna be 6 months for a fix I might just exchange it for something else but I do really like the tone of the amp so would prefer to get it sorted. Will report back when I know more!


----------



## tolm

GibsonKramer said:


> Friend texted me pics today, they got the 5 and the 50 combos in, he wanted my input. I haven't read this thread... haven't watched many videos, because the ones I did watch sounded like ass. Haven't read any reviews, other than a few here. So I did go in, with a little bit of negative bias.
> 
> I went in, and they pulled the 50 out of the box, so that's what I played.
> 
> From what I read online, its supposed to be a mix between a SLP and a Plexi. I didn't hear that while playing it. Maybe a little Plexi. Only after an hour of tweaking, and 4 different guys besides me playing it. This amp, takes a lot of dialing in, to find anything I remotely liked. Once I did... it sounded pretty good.
> 
> I brought my own pedalboard in, as I knew I was going to need it.
> 
> First impression, is this is not a bedroom amp. Its loud in every power mode. I don't really understand the power modes yet. I'm going to have to read more on this. My tube knowledge is pretty good. I'm not sure what they're doing here.
> 
> The Low and Medium power modes felt/sounded like a wet blanket was over the amp. I had to crank the treble boost on my OD pedals way past anything I'd use on what I have at home. Full power is where the amp opens up. Then, anything over 1... you're past bedroom level.
> 
> I believe I heard the speaker is a C-Type? So I'm assuming its a wannabe Creamback?
> 
> The Tilt control didn't work at first. We sat there turning it back and forth... not a bit of difference in the tone, at all. One of the guys looked it up, explained it... and I thought "Hhm... sounds like Presence." But, whatever. I was tweaking it when another guy was playing it. I turned it all the way to Zero and suddenly the guy playing, and I heard it shift. After that... the Tilt control was working and it does make the amp sound different. I think if I owned one... with humbuckers, I'd probably always have it wide open. Makes the amp just a bit brighter. I felt that was where it started to get some Plexi vibe.
> 
> The BMT do shape the sound well. The Gain is imo... worthless. Unless we had it in Full power mode, trying to get adequate gain with my pedals, for most anything I would play... made the amp sound a bit too overdriven. Sounded muddy. In Full power, since the amp sounded a bit more open, I was able to dial back a bit.
> 
> On cleaner stuff... it actually does sing pretty well. Harmonics sounded nice... good sustain (I was playing a Music Man Albert Lee... with a horrible setup, btw). Pinch harmonics, were a bit meh, though.
> 
> I think I read someone wrote the note decay is poor. I didn't really hear that. Notes seemed to ring out, with natural sustain and decay. However, in those Low/Mid power modes, its not as pronounced. Again... the wet blanket sound.
> 
> I had been interested in the 20 watt head... but I think I'm going to pass. I think someone that owns Marshalls, will most likely find it lacking. I'm sure some will like it. But, I think the majority will probably be more inclined to buy a DSL before this. On the clean channel, I believe a DSL will do everything this one will... and sound better.
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on, with the back panel. Its an open back, but then they've got a small board, and speaker grill covering the offset speaker. Weird. I didn't look for bias points, or anything. Don't even know what its tubed with.
> 
> Sorry I don't have more technical breakdown. Wanted to share my feelings and impressions, after playing it. I won't be buying one. My next amp, will actually probably be the mini Jubilee head. I've wanted a backup for my short box, and the 20 watts will be nice.



IMO, if you want a very vintage Marshall - like a 1962 Bluesbreaker / JTM45 or the little 18W combo / 2061 (?) head - which pretty much does clean until you get the power tubes cooking then the Origin will be right up your street for a lot less money. The Boost feature is enough to get you a little more poke but this is not a pre-amp gain amp, it’s very much like my old Bluesbreaker in that you have to gun it to get breakup ... although the master volume and power scaling make it a bit easier to add in more of preamp section if desired or overdrive the power amp at lower volumes. Personally I find the best tones using a mix of the two but, as with a Bluesbreaker, you need a pedal to kick it into a proper crunch.

If you want a more modern, higher gain Marshall (DSL, Jubilee ... or, indeed, any Master Volume model) then this is not the amp for you.


----------



## ColonelForbin

tolm said:


> Yikes! I couldn’t find any other reports online but if you’ve heard the same elsewhere then I guess it could be a more fundamental design issue ? That’d be bad ... I’m still in the 30 day “no quibble exchange” period with the store so if it’s gonna be 6 months for a fix I might just exchange it for something else but I do really like the tone of the amp so would prefer to get it sorted. Will report back when I know more!



It took me a minute; found the post on TGP:

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?posts/26399671/

_"The Origin 20w head that I tried a week ago and returned due to the second 8ohm speaker jack not working has been returned to the shop after it's been fixed by Marshall. I'm heading down there tomorrow with my two cab setup to retest it and maybe bring it home. As it's now not 'new' (although I'm the only person who has played it) the shop are offering it to me for £400 rather than £459..."_


----------



## MarshallDog

Progfather said:


> But I will say this, just because the new Tilt control exists, doesn't mean you should use it. To me it's really just a 2nd presence knob. I found myself turning the presence to about 10 O'clock and the Tilt to about 9 O'clock using my Musicman Cutlass. Also rolled back on the tone knob of the guitar a tad. Needless to say, this amp is BRIGHT! This is something I'm not really used to especially since the Zinky I've been borrowing from a friend is much smoother and darker (in an extremely pleasing way). Also, it seems to lack a bit of bottom end even with fairly dark settings and the bass cranked.



My exact experience also. I run my settings a out the same. I am putting an Eminence Swamp Thang in her once it gets here to hopefully add more low end and reduce some briteness. Ill report back once its in.


----------



## ColonelForbin

MarshallDog said:


> I simply cannot wait get my replacement amp next week and put Mullard EL34s in it.



I am looking at getting Mullard EL34's - which ones? (hard / blue ; soft / red ; medium / green)

EDIT- this is what I found:

_"Soft tubes reach saturation and break-up quicker. These tubes have lower plate current (Ip) and transconductance (Gm) matching numbers. They are preferred by blues guitarists for the break-up and sustain they provide. 

Hard tubes have the highest amount of clean headroom before break-up and distortion. These tubes have high plate current (Ip) and transconductance (Gm) matching numbers. They take longer to reach saturation and are preferred by jazz, country, and bass players. Hard tubes are also used by guitarists who rely primarily on effects pedals to generate distortion. 

Medium tubes fall in between soft tubes and hard tubes. They exhibit good headroom, but will break up and distort when pushed. These tubes have plate current (Ip) and transconductance (Gm) matching numbers in the middle of the range. Classic rock guitarists and players who play a wide variety of styles generally use medium rated tubes."_


----------



## MarshallDog

ColonelForbin said:


> I am looking at getting Mullard EL34's - which ones? (hard / blue ; soft / red ; medium / green)



I get them from The Tube Store and I just order what they have. I don’t believe they have these options.


----------



## SlyStrat

Anyone know if there's a bright cap on the board?


----------



## ColonelForbin

MarshallDog said:


> I get them from The Tube Store and I just order what they have. I don’t believe they have these options.



Right on! I was looking at tube store, and trying to sort out what that corresponded to on musicians friend. I'm holding onto my Sweetwater preorder for the 50w head; but also just ordered a 20w head from gtr ctr online (they have stock of 20w and 50w, heads and combos); should have it by mid next week, and figured it might not be a bad idea to have some tubes on hand as well!

Ordered a matched pair of soft mullard EL34, and a matched pair of JJ's just to have 'em. The Ruby's are also JJ's, just with a better warranty but they were not in stock. 
Also have some preamp tubes inbound, in sets of three; Mullard, Ruby, Tung Sol, and EH


----------



## BanditPanda

MarshallDog said:


> My exact experience also. I run my settings a out the same. I am putting an Eminence Swamp Thang in her once it gets here to hopefully add more low end and reduce some briteness. Ill report back once its in.




Hey Dawg...what made you go for the Emi Swamp Thing ?
BP


----------



## ColonelForbin

Dmann said:


> I would go with Marshall's statement... I mean they did make the amp.



Looks like you are correct!  Good call mate. Marshall manual FTW!

I heard back on that question from someone on TGP who had done some recording and tube swaps; said the preamp tube change improved the DI quality: https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?posts/26420950/

(what's up with that Tom Quayle??? got me all worked up on using IR's)

Cheers!


----------



## MarshallDog

BanditPanda said:


> Hey Dawg...what made you go for the Emi Swamp Thing ?
> BP



Well. I love the Celestion G12M-65 Creambacks but in this amp I feel it needs more bottom end and a little less of the super high freqs so the swamp than is supposed to do this. We will see. Its only 95 buck so I thought it was worth a shot plus Micky gave them a good review and the Sales Rep at Eminence thought I would like it.


----------



## BanditPanda

Excellent. Await your results.
BP


----------



## tolm

Anyone tried KT66s in one of these yet? I have a set of Gold Lions that I’d love to try out, assuming the multi-speaker connectivity issue gets resolved.


----------



## MarshallDog

tolm said:


> Anyone tried KT66s in one of these yet? I have a set of Gold Lions that I’d love to try out, assuming the multi-speaker connectivity issue gets resolved.



Dont believe you can run them in this amp without mods but regardless I would think it woukd be way toooooo brite and way tooooo clean!


----------



## 6StringStewie

Trying to measure up the Origin 50w head to see if it would be a good fit for me and would like some input. (I currently use a JCM2000 TSL.) I have been reading reviews and watching vid's, but they don't answer a few of my questions.

Moving into an origin, I would go from three channels to one. How have you compensated for the loss of channels? Do you set the amp for a clean tone and use pedals for crunch and high gain? Do you set up a good crunch, roll the volume off for clean, and use a high gain pedal?

I like 70's and 80's rock/hard rock/hair metal and a dash of grunge. I know the amp won't get the heavier stuff on its own, but how does it handle a high gain pedal like a Friedman BE?

Has anyone set up their Origin using the 4 cable method?

I read in the manual that the amp has been designed to work without a speaker attached. Have you used the head with DI out only for recording or a gig? If so, what did you think of the tone?

And finally, what are the three preamp tubes? V1 for signal gain, V2 for tone stack, and V3 for PI?

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## MarshallDog

I cant answer all of your questions but maybe just a few??

I believe the JCM2000 TSL will have more gain on tap than this amp. I have never played a JCM2000 TSL but based on what I have heard I believe it has more?

I set mine for a nice little break up and then hit it with an OD pedal for extra gain/crunch and roll off the volume for a cleaner tone.

Never used the 4 cable method.

Never tried the DI output at this time.

I believe you are correct in regards to the pre-amp tubes. The schematics have not yet surfaced for this amp.


----------



## ColonelForbin

Stopped by my local Guitar Center in Chicagloand burbs and was surprised to find an Origin 50 head, 50 combo and 20 combo on the floor. The GC website does not reflect this inventory; and apparently is on purpose.

Anyway bad cab choice for the 50 head; didn't have much time. Didn't sound bad! Need more time and proper cab..


----------



## MarshallDog

ColonelForbin said:


> Stopped by my local Guitar Center in Chicagloand burbs and was surprised to find an Origin 50 head, 50 combo and 20 combo on the floor. The GC website does not reflect this inventory; and apparently is on purpose.
> 
> Anyway bad cab choice for the 50 head; didn't have much time. Didn't sound bad! Need more time and proper cab..



Didnt try the combo?


----------



## ColonelForbin

MarshallDog said:


> Didnt try the combo?



No; not yet- though I am retrieving my guitar from their shop after work; might give it a go.

I have the 20w head on order from GC; be here tomorrow it looks like.

Going to try swapping around preamp and power tubes after I've played it "stock" thru my cabs.


----------



## peterplexi

Snowdogyyz said:


> Mine is here! Not sure when I’ll get to play it yet. Don’t expect a demo from me as I’m a newer player and I’ve seen the comments when someone is nice enough to go through the trouble of posting one. Screw that! Here’s some pics though.


----------



## peterplexi

Sweet!!


----------



## Arc Anjil

Perusing the Sweetwater site yesterday I checked the page for the Origin 50 watt head and it said a demo one was available for $584. I called my rep and had him change my order to the demo one and they'll ship it out today. No more waiting till the end of the month, and I saved $65!


----------



## MarshallDog

Arc Anjil said:


> Perusing the Sweetwater site yesterday I checked the page for the Origin 50 watt head and it said a demo one was available for $584. I called my rep and had him change my order to the demo one and they'll ship it out today. No more waiting till the end of the month, and I saved $65!



Good deal, hopefully its clean and not banged up.


----------



## Arc Anjil

You're right. My rep said it was a return, which I would think it would be called a B-stock (backstock) and not a demo, which implies a floor model. It has full Marshall and Sweetwater warranties so it is returnable. 

I hope it makes it here Friday and not next Monday. Waiting over a weekend for a delivery takes a lot of beer....


----------



## MarshallDog

I got my Eminence Swamp Thang speaker today I just popped her in and gave it a test playing. OMG, at first impression, wow!!!! I think it fits this amp perfect

Why:

1. Sounds very close in characteristics to a G12M-65 Creamback.
2. 150 W so it wont blow.
3. Better low end which this amp needs, not flubby, deep and rich. Was able to back the bass EQ off from 10 to 5.
4. Was able to actually use the Tilt EQ bringing it up from 1.5/2 to 5.
5. The amps high high freq is now gone and it sounds not as thin.
6. By no means is it too dark.
7. Sounds great with my Strat now.
8. Neck PUP sounds great also.

This speaker isn't even broken in yet. I cant wait to really crank this speaker and break her in haaarrrdddd!!!!

It looks like a well made high quality speaker and only 94 bucks delivered.

WHY DOES MARSHALL THINK THEIR AMPS SHOULD BE SO BRITE AND THIN SOUNDING TO THE POINT THE PLAYER HAS TO HAVE THE BASS ON 10, THE TILT ON 1.5, THE PRESENCE ON 3 AND THE GUITAR TONE ON 5-6 (BRIDGE PUP) TO GET THESE TO NOT PEAL THE PAINT OFF THE WALL AND THIS IS WITH A GIBSON LPS...THE STRAT WAS EVEN WORSE...WTF! ARE THEY ALL DEAF OVER THERE????

Thanks to @Micky for his suggestions and feedback on this speaker.


----------



## ColonelForbin

ColonelForbin said:


> I have the 20w head on order from GC; be here tomorrow it looks like.





Arc Anjil said:


> Perusing the Sweetwater site yesterday I checked the page for the Origin 50 watt head and it said a demo one was available for $584. I called my rep and had him change my order to the demo one and they'll ship it out today. No more waiting till the end of the month, and I saved $65!





MarshallDog said:


> Good deal, hopefully its clean and not banged up.





Arc Anjil said:


> You're right. My rep said it was a return, which I would think it would be called a B-stock (backstock) and not a demo, which implies a floor model. It has full Marshall and Sweetwater warranties so it is returnable.
> I hope it makes it here Friday and not next Monday. Waiting over a weekend for a delivery takes a lot of beer....



My guess is your luck with Sweetwater 'open box' is gonna be better than mine 'new' from Guitar Center online! Though; thing sounds awesome..
I got the 20w head that I ordered online from GC today. I bought it as 'new', online..

It arrived wrapped in bubblewrap and packing paper inside of a large square Tama box.. Not a bit of Marshall packaging nor manual - And missing the footswitch.. Doh!

I called the # of the store who shipped it, and they are going to send me the footswitch. I'm like ok.... It's my day off, let's just get home and play..
I have a switch at home that will work. Drive. Get it home. Plug in two 16 ohm cabs to the two 8 ohm taps....

Yeah.. You know the rest of this story! (they don't work properly....) DOH!!!! One cab, or the other works. But not both..... Damn. Really????
Still. thing sounds good through my 1960a 4x12 and a 1x12 Dirty Shirley cab with a creamback (g12m65). Both cabs all broken in nicely for some time now.
Flying V, semi hollow PRS s2, HSS strat and a PRS C24. It likes the PRS C24 the least. It loves the Flying V and the PRS S2 semi. I think I need a Les Paul...

Damn. Still waiting it out on my Sweetwater preorder for the 50 head, which; I think was probably the right choice in the first place.

Anyway; if you are ordering online from Guitar Center; you are going to get an amp shipped from a store. Better to call the store the website says has the thing, get them to test it perhaps.... I wasn't thinking; now I know - and so do you! In fact, my local store had a 50 head, 50 combo, 20 combo, and none of that showed up on their website as available locally...Go figure. 

Cheers ya'all...


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

ColonelForbin said:


> My guess is your luck with Sweetwater 'open box' is gonna be better than mine 'new' from Guitar Center online! Though; thing sounds awesome..
> I got the 20w head that I ordered online from GC today. I bought it as 'new', online..
> 
> It arrived wrapped in bubblewrap and packing paper inside of a large square Tama box.. Not a bit of Marshall packaging nor manual - And missing the footswitch.. Doh!
> 
> I called the # of the store who shipped it, and they are going to send me the footswitch. I'm like ok.... It's my day off, let's just get home and play..
> I have a switch at home that will work. Drive. Get it home. Plug in two 16 ohm cabs to the two 8 ohm taps....
> 
> Yeah.. You know the rest of this story! (they don't work properly....) DOH!!!! One cab, or the other works. But not both..... Damn. Really????
> Still. thing sounds good through my 1960a 4x12 and a 1x12 Dirty Shirley cab with a creamback (g12m65). Both cabs all broken in nicely for some time now.
> Flying V, semi hollow PRS s2, HSS strat and a PRS C24. It likes the PRS C24 the least. It loves the Flying V and the PRS S2 semi. I think I need a Les Paul...
> 
> Damn. Still waiting it out on my Sweetwater preorder for the 50 head, which; I think was probably the right choice in the first place.
> 
> Anyway; if you are ordering online from Guitar Center; you are going to get an amp shipped from a store. Better to call the store the website says has the thing, get them to test it perhaps.... I wasn't thinking; now I know - and so do you! In fact, my local store had a 50 head, 50 combo, 20 combo, and none of that showed up on their website as available locally...Go figure.
> 
> Cheers ya'all...


guitar center is famous for sending there in store everybody and there bother has played it demos as new, first clue bubble wrap !! I would send it back and tell them you want a brand new never open box amp .. that's why guitar center is going out of business good riddance !!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

ColonelForbin said:


> My guess is your luck with Sweetwater 'open box' is gonna be better than mine 'new' from Guitar Center online! Though; thing sounds awesome..
> I got the 20w head that I ordered online from GC today. I bought it as 'new', online..
> 
> It arrived wrapped in bubblewrap and packing paper inside of a large square Tama box.. Not a bit of Marshall packaging nor manual - And missing the footswitch.. Doh!
> 
> I called the # of the store who shipped it, and they are going to send me the footswitch. I'm like ok.... It's my day off, let's just get home and play..
> I have a switch at home that will work. Drive. Get it home. Plug in two 16 ohm cabs to the two 8 ohm taps....
> 
> Yeah.. You know the rest of this story! (they don't work properly....) DOH!!!! One cab, or the other works. But not both..... Damn. Really????
> Still. thing sounds good through my 1960a 4x12 and a 1x12 Dirty Shirley cab with a creamback (g12m65). Both cabs all broken in nicely for some time now.
> Flying V, semi hollow PRS s2, HSS strat and a PRS C24. It likes the PRS C24 the least. It loves the Flying V and the PRS S2 semi. I think I need a Les Paul...
> 
> Damn. Still waiting it out on my Sweetwater preorder for the 50 head, which; I think was probably the right choice in the first place.
> 
> Anyway; if you are ordering online from Guitar Center; you are going to get an amp shipped from a store. Better to call the store the website says has the thing, get them to test it perhaps.... I wasn't thinking; now I know - and so do you! In fact, my local store had a 50 head, 50 combo, 20 combo, and none of that showed up on their website as available locally...Go figure.
> 
> Cheers ya'all...



The thing that sucks about GC is that they nail you with sales tax....errrr! Thats why they dont get my business unless an emergency!!!!


----------



## csand

Question for you folks with these amps. Can the DI out be used for headphones like the DSL1hr? And would sound still come through the speaker? (Or cab, if you have the head.) Similarly, is it safe on the head version of these to run in low power mode, DI only, with no cab connected (as with the DSL1hr)?

Thanks


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> The thing that sucks about GC is that they nail you with sales tax....errrr! Thats why they dont get my business unless an emergency!!!!



Musiciansfriend.com = no tax and free shipping


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> Musiciansfriend.com = no tax and free shipping



I use them and Sweetwater a lot.


----------



## ColonelForbin

Tried alternate preamp tubes; all new production; sounds better with the white Chinese tubes out.... Might try the Chinese Ruby's from my other amp; going to try same 3 in that amp too.

V1 Mullard
V2 JJ
PI Tung Sol


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Musiciansfriend.com = no tax and free shipping



they charge sales tax in Washington. Why I quit using them long time ago.


----------



## Dmann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> they charge sales tax in Washington. Why I quit using them long time ago.


Also if you order to Canada, you pay duty and tax based on province. Alberta doesnt have a sales tax but we have GST which is 5%. Other provinces have sales tax plus GST.

Duty depends on amount and category of good, but lets just say all said and done 500 USD = like 800 CAD all said and done.

So I'm curious... does that mean some states don't have a sales tax?


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> they charge sales tax in Washington. Why I quit using them long time ago.



Yeah I left out that caveat, if you live in the same state as musiciansfriend you pay tax, but the rest of us don't.


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> I use them and Sweetwater a lot.



I got to Guitar Center tonight and spent some time on the Origin50 combo, I thought it was pretty good, not bright at all like you been saying, maybe its your guitar, I even thought the stock speaker sounded good. All the controls work well and actually do something, the tilt knob I felt to be redundant to the presence knob they seem to do the same thing, I was happy to find out the boost actually boosts the volume a bit and adds a little more mids for lead boost. With the gain max'd and the boost pulled all I got was low gain like my 2204, mind you I was playing at fairly low volumes, I ran an SD-1 in front of it and got some really good heavy tones. I give it 2 thumbs up, the combo sounded good I suspect the head will sound even better through a cab. Hopefully they have good sales Memorial Day and I'll order the Origin 20 head and the DSL 20 head.


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> I got to Guitar Center tonight and spent some time on the Origin50 combo, I thought it was pretty good, not bright at all like you been saying, maybe its your guitar, I even thought the stock speaker sounded good. All the controls work well and actually do something, the tilt knob I felt to be redundant to the presence knob they seem to do the same thing, I was happy to find out the boost actually boosts the volume a bit and adds a little more mids for lead boost. With the gain max'd and the boost pulled all I got was low gain like my 2204, mind you I was playing at fairly low volumes, I ran an SD-1 in front of it and got some really good heavy tones. I give it 2 thumbs up, the combo sounded good I suspect the head will sound even better through a cab. Hopefully they have good sales Memorial Day and I'll order the Origin 20 head and the DSL 20 head.



It seems not brite if you run the tikt at like 1-2 is that where you had it?


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> It seems not brite if you run the tikt at like 1-2 is that where you had it?



Dead smack in the middle, it depended on the guitar though, I played a USA Strat, MIM Tele and a cheap Ibanez with humbuckers, a little to the left a little to the right but for the most part I left it in the middle. I need to go back with one of my own guitars and try it again, it was a good sounding amp, pretty open sounding, no compression, vintage tone.


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> Dead smack in the middle, it depended on the guitar though, I played a USA Strat, MIM Tele and a cheap Ibanez with humbuckers, a little to the left a little to the right but for the most part I left it in the middle. I need to go back with one of my own guitars and try it again, it was a good sounding amp, pretty open sounding, no compression, vintage tone.



Wow I cant believe that in the middle. I have been playing my Les Pauls through it with DiMarzio 36th Anniversary pups in it with original Sprague .022 caps. The neck is fine but the bridge needs the tone on 5. I have the EQ set bass 6 mids 6 treble 4 presence 4 and tilt 2-3...My knowledge of the 36th Anniversary pups are that they are not brite and as close go old Gibson PFAs as possible. Any thoughts. Maybe is my rehearsal area or something?


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Wow I cant believe that in the middle. I have been playing my Les Pauls through it with DiMarzio 36th Anniversary pups in it with original Sprague .022 caps. The neck is fine but the bridge needs the tone on 5. I have the EQ set bass 6 mids 6 treble 4 presence 4 and tilt 2-3...My knowledge of the 36th Anniversary pups are that they are not brite and as close go old Gibson PFAs as possible. Any thoughts. Maybe is my rehearsal area or something?



I had 36th Anni in my Strat briefly, to my ear it was bright I didnt like it at all so out it went. My Gibsons have Gibson pickups, nothing bright about them at all and very vintage sounding. What did you do with all your Gibson pickups? I had all the amp settings at noon. We all hear differently...


----------



## Dmann

@pedecamp 

Your experience was very similar to mine, in store. I never tried an od though and totally failed to test out the boost.

Looks like I'll be going back as well, and going to take my ESP MII EII with EMG 81s in it to test, as well as my crybaby from hell and Maxon 808 od.

Cheers


----------



## paul-e-mann

Dmann said:


> @pedecamp
> 
> Your experience was very similar to mine, in store. I never tried an od though and totally failed to test out the boost.
> 
> Looks like I'll be going back as well, and going to take my ESP MII EII with EMG 81s in it to test, as well as my crybaby from hell and Maxon 808 od.
> 
> Cheers



Yeah I'm going back with my SG.


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> I had 36th Anni in my Strat briefly, to my ear it was bright I didnt like it at all so out it went. My Gibsons have Gibson pickups, nothing bright about them at all and very vintage sounding. What did you do with all your Gibson pickups? I had all the amp settings at noon. We all hear differently...



Interesting, I saved all of them. They wont go anywhere.

When you go back to test it with your guitar, would you mind taking your Gibson and trying it and let me know what you think? Thanks!


----------



## ColonelForbin

If you already have one of these and haven't already; test it with two cabs... There is a problem where two 16ohm cabs or 16ohm speaker in combo plus extension cab doesn't work; speaker jacks not wired properly. One or the other will work but not both. I also tested it with a 16ohm jack and 8ohm. Still same.

I have a 20w head from GC with the issue. I went to my local store and tested a 50w head and 50w combo; both had the issue; tested them with a pair of cabs.

I don't know how widespread the issue is on what is out already; still waiting on my pre order with Sweetwater, who are now testing all the new batch once it comes in.

Return windows maybe getting tight for some folks who don't know theirs is defective...


----------



## MarshallDog

ColonelForbin said:


> If you already have one of these and haven't already; test it with two cabs... There is a problem where two 16ohm cabs or 16ohm speaker in combo plus extension cab doesn't work; speaker jacks not wired properly. One or the other will work but not both. I also tested it with a 16ohm jack and 8ohm. Still same.
> 
> I have a 20w head from GC with the issue. I went to my local store and tested a 50w head and 50w combo; both had the issue; tested them with a pair of cabs.
> 
> I don't know how widespread the issue is on what is out already; still waiting on my pre order with Sweetwater, who are now testing all the new batch once it comes in.
> 
> Return windows maybe getting tight for some folks who don't know theirs is defective...



Interesting. I have not tested mine but have run it into a 16 ohm cab with no issues. I guess its not an issue for me seeing as I will never run more than 1 cab at a time. I dont even have two 8 ohm cabs I could run at the same time, just two 16 ohm cabs and one 8 ohm cab. Another high QC Marshall turd...unbelievable. Thanks for the update and......not to mention with that Eminence Swamp Tang 150W speaker in it, I dont need a 4X2...phuck, that speaker will rip your head off first then your balls, it is LOUD!!!!


----------



## ColonelForbin

MarshallDog said:


> Interesting. I have not tested mine but I have two 16 ohm cabs



That's exactly what you need to test it:
Plug two 16 ohm cabs into the two 8 ohm jacks. 

16 ohm and 16 ohm in parallel make 8 ohm load.

If it has the problem you will only hear sound from one cab. Then try swapping the two speaker cable jacks and it will be coming out of the other cab.


----------



## slagg

P O S sung to the tune of TNT-AC/DC


----------



## MarshallDog

Dam...this amp kicked serious ass at rehearsal tonight!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Dam...this amp kick serious ass at rehearsal tonight!



Did you pedal the front or straight amp? Was it plenty loud and cut fine? Feel responsive and good sustain?


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Did you pedal the front or straight amp? Was it plenty loud and cut fine? Feel responsive and good sustain?



Yes, yes, yes, yes and yes!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Yes, yes, yes, yes and yes!



too cool! I'll be trying one out then.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> too cool! I'll be trying one out then.



It really delivered last night for my playing style!


----------



## masahs

I opened up the Origin 50 head today for the first time wanting to roll some tubes. I have been happily playing the amp in it's stock form up until now but I wanted to mix things up a bit to see what other tubes will bring to the table. For the life of me. though, I cannot finds the bias points for the power tube swap (I see the trim pot btw).

I am including images of the board. Can someone please point them out?

I am going to try some mallards and a pair of EHX 6CA7s in the power section and just roll though my collection of preamp tubes.

Also I am going to swap out the speakers in my 4x12 from 2xVintage 30s / 2x WGS ET65s to 4x G12K-85s to check out a different flavor.


----------



## solarburn

masahs said:


> I opened up the Origin 50 head today for the first time wanting to roll some tubes. I have been happily playing the amp in it's stock form up until now but I wanted to mix things up a bit to see what other tubes will bring to the table. For the life of me. though, I cannot finds the bias points for the power tube swap (I see the trim pot btw).
> 
> I am including images of the board. Can someone please point them out?
> 
> I am going to try some mallards and a pair of EHX 6CA7s in the power section and just roll though my collection of preamp tubes.
> 
> Also I am going to swap out the speakers in my 4x12 from 2xVintage 30s / 2x WGS ET65s to 4x G12K-85s to check out a different flavor.
> 
> These aren't cathode biased? I can't see a trim pot...it's early and my eyes are still not focussed.



These aren't cathode biased? I can't see a trim pot...it's early and my eyes are still not focussed


----------



## sjruvolo

No Bias trim pots. Just swap the power tubes and play.


----------



## J Saw

3rd pic top left. That's a trim pot. Don't know what its for but it's there


----------



## masahs

So just like the Origin 20, the Origin 50 needs no bias adjustment when swapping power tubes?


----------



## masahs

Ok. So I tried the Mullards... they sounded nice but smoothed everything out too much for me. I then put in the EHX 6CA7s and WOW what a difference. The thing fuckin' growls hard now.... no pedals in front of the amp. I haven't even done anything with the preamp tubes yet. Also, the combo of WGS ET65s and Celestion G12K-85s definitely add more tight bass response.


----------



## MarshallDog

masahs said:


> I opened up the Origin 50 head today for the first time wanting to roll some tubes. I have been happily playing the amp in it's stock form up until now but I wanted to mix things up a bit to see what other tubes will bring to the table. For the life of me. though, I cannot finds the bias points for the power tube swap (I see the trim pot btw).
> 
> I am including images of the board. Can someone please point them out?
> 
> I am going to try some mallards and a pair of EHX 6CA7s in the power section and just roll though my collection of preamp tubes.
> 
> Also I am going to swap out the speakers in my 4x12 from 2xVintage 30s / 2x WGS ET65s to 4x G12K-85s to check out a different flavor.
> 
> View attachment 48122
> View attachment 48123
> View attachment 48124



Its that little black pot in the lower picture. Its the one in the upper left corner next to the little black chip..


----------



## MarshallDog

masahs said:


> So just like the Origin 20, the Origin 50 needs no bias adjustment when swapping power tubes?



Wrong, the 50 needs to be biased.


----------



## MarshallDog

I would like to know what resistor(s) is the choke resistor in this amp??? I would like to replace it with a real ClassicTone 3 Henry choke I have. Anyone have any idea???


----------



## masahs

MarshallDog said:


> Wrong, the 50 needs to be biased.



Ok. That's what I thought I had heard. I will need to bias the tubes that I just put in. So I see the trim pot but where are the actual bias points to connect my multi-meter?


----------



## MarshallDog

masahs said:


> Ok. That's what I thought I had heard. I will need to bias the tubes that I just put in. So I see the trim pot but where are the actual bias points to connect my multi-meter?



Not sure about that, I use the Weber BiasRite meter.


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Its that little black pot in the lower picture. Its the one in the upper left corner next to the little black chip..



One trimmer for both tubes. That's cool. I prefer 2 trimmers so I don't need matched tubes but one works fine when matching.


----------



## masahs

MarshallDog said:


> Not sure about that, I use the Weber BiasRite meter.



Ok. I guess I will bias it old school like my 2204.


----------



## Snowdogyyz

Using some recommendations from here, I installed the eminence swamp thing and also installed a Tung sol in V1 and V3 (paid a little extra from tubestore for higher gain/low microphonics for V1) and a Mullard in V2. The amp sounds even better now. “Fuller” with a little more bottom and tamed highs. Still dialing it in and breaking the speaker in, but I’m very pleased with it already!


----------



## SlyStrat

Is the 50w head the same size as a Marshall 1987X or JTM45 RI?
I want to know if it will fit in a Marshall "Bluesbreaker" style combo cab.


----------



## masahs

SlyStrat said:


> Is the 50w head the same size as a Marshall 1987X or JTM45 RI?
> I want to know if it will fit in a Marshall "Bluesbreaker" style combo cab.



That’s a good question. I have an empty 1987 Marshall Head shell. I will test it out and get back to you.


----------



## masahs

I just reached out to Marshall about the bias points. Marshall did not add the bias points but they did show me where the solder pads are. These can be used with your multimeter to bias your tubes. Look for CN32 on the board (See attached pic). They also recommended to bias to 65mV... take it or leave it.


----------



## SlyStrat

You cant just set the bias at 65. Thats stupid. Every tube needs to be dialed in based on plate voltage.
And to add: most Marshall amps I've biased are more in the 30-40 range.


----------



## MarshallDog

SlyStrat said:


> You cant just set the bias at 65. Thats stupid. Every tube needs to be dialed in based on plate voltage.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## masahs

SlyStrat said:


> You cant just set the bias at 65. Thats stupid. Every tube needs to be dialed in based on plate voltage.
> And to add: most Marshall amps I've biased are more in the 30-40 range.



Yeah I thought that was an ignorant statement coming from someone at Marshall.


----------



## masahs

SlyStrat said:


> Is the 50w head the same size as a Marshall 1987X or JTM45 RI?
> I want to know if it will fit in a Marshall "Bluesbreaker" style combo cab.



So to answer part of your question, the Origin 50 head cab is about 2 ½ inches shorter than a 1987 head cab but the Origin 50 chassis fits nicely inside it.


----------



## recto-robbie

SlyStrat said:


> You cant just set the bias at 65. Thats stupid. Every tube needs to be dialed in based on plate voltage.
> And to add: most Marshall amps I've biased are more in the 30-40 range.




True about the range, but with only one trim pot, then each tube can't be dialed in individually. Best have a matched pair.


----------



## SlyStrat

masahs said:


> View attachment 48158
> 
> 
> So to answer part of your question, the Origin 50 head cab is about 2 ½ inches shorter than a 1987 head cab but the Origin 50 chassis fits nicely inside it.




Thank you!
It looks good in the 1987 cab.


----------



## MarshallDog

SlyStrat said:


> Thank you!
> It looks good in the 1987 cab.



What is causing this change in cabs???


----------



## SlyStrat

MarshallDog said:


> What is causing this change in cabs???


He is showing me how the Origin fits in the cab. That tells me it will fit in a Bluesbreaker type combo cab.


----------



## MarshallDog

SlyStrat said:


> He is showing me how the Origin fits in the cab. That tells me it will fit in a Bluesbreaker type combo cab.



Oh so you bought the head version and may want to convert it to the combo version, I got it. Did you not like the combo aesthetics?


----------



## SlyStrat

MarshallDog said:


> Oh so you bought the head version and may want to convert it to the combo version, I got it. Did you not like the combo aesthetics?


I like the 50 combo and keeping it.
I might buy a 50H too. I want the option of putting it in a combo cab if I need it.
Yes, I really like the 50 Origin.


----------



## MarshallDog

SlyStrat said:


> I like the 50 combo and keeping it.
> I might buy a 50H too. I want the option of putting it in a combo cab if I need it.
> Yes, I really like the 50 Origin.



Cool...the Bluesbreaker combo cabs always look beautiful!


----------



## sjruvolo

Why not put bias points on an amp that needs to be biased when changing power tubes. 65 mv/ma could be right with 2 tubes that are matched but why all this confusion with a new amp. I'll wait for their new and improved version that will come out eventually. I really wanted to love this amp. A simple amp with just enough drive/crunch that could be pushed a little harder with a pedal. For now the DSL is where it's at for me. Just wish that Marshall would have made the DSL in 40H or 50H watt. I have the DSL20HR (new and improved) and I'm lovin it.


----------



## SlyStrat

I dont like any DSL.


----------



## sjruvolo

If the DSL is not for you then I get it. In the Classic gain channel you could push the gain to a "light crunch" and boost it with a drive pedal. The DSL20HR gives me some concern that it might not have enough with a heavy handed drummer and some other like minded accompanying musicians. This is why i so wanted the Origin 50H to be "the' amp.


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

MarshallDog said:


> Cool...the Bluesbreaker combo cabs always look beautiful!


I have a origin 20h can I put a ecc83s pre-amp tube (phase inverter) tube in v1 ?


----------



## MarshallDog

Jerbear114 tnt said:


> I have a origin 20h can I put a ecc83s pre-amp tube (phase inverter) tube in v1 ?



I believe all the pre-amp tubes in the 20H are just like the ones in the 50 which are all 12ax7/ecc83/ecc83s.


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

MarshallDog said:


> I believe all the pre-amp tubes in the 20H are just like the ones in the 50 which are all 12ax7/ecc83/ecc83s.


yes they are, but and this might be a dumb question but one of the pre amp tubes is phase inverter is that ok ?


----------



## MarshallDog

A simple mod I did:

I added (2) 5600 pF caps, in parallel for a total of 11200 pF, across the middle and right legs of the mid pot (when the chassis is upside down and you are looking at the back of the pot. It really makes the Tilt feature more usable and it reduces the thinness of the upper high freqs making the amp sound thicker, deeper (not dark at all)...I frickin' love it!!!!! I also have the Mullard EL 34 PTs and Mullard 12ax7/CV4004 tubes in it. I went back to the Celestion Creamback G12M-65 speaker and its tonal old school lower gain Marshall bliss...wow. Blues yes way and add a bit of OD to it and AC/DC perfectly. I strongly feel that any amp that sounds great in head form needs that cap across the mid pot when its placed in a combo due to the open back. Marshall added a 4700 pF cap across the pot on the old JCM 800 vertical input combos way back. Just my two cents.


----------



## MarshallDog

Jerbear114 tnt said:


> yes they are, but and this might be a dumb question but one of the pre amp tubes is phase inverter is that ok ?



Yes...


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

MarshallDog said:


> Yes...


thanks


----------



## tolm

6StringStewie said:


> Trying to measure up the Origin 50w head to see if it would be a good fit for me and would like some input. (I currently use a JCM2000 TSL.) I have been reading reviews and watching vid's, but they don't answer a few of my questions.
> 
> Moving into an origin, I would go from three channels to one. How have you compensated for the loss of channels? Do you set the amp for a clean tone and use pedals for crunch and high gain? Do you set up a good crunch, roll the volume off for clean, and use a high gain pedal?
> 
> I like 70's and 80's rock/hard rock/hair metal and a dash of grunge. I know the amp won't get the heavier stuff on its own, but how does it handle a high gain pedal like a Friedman BE?
> 
> Has anyone set up their Origin using the 4 cable method?
> 
> I read in the manual that the amp has been designed to work without a speaker attached. Have you used the head with DI out only for recording or a gig? If so, what did you think of the tone?
> 
> And finally, what are the three preamp tubes? V1 for signal gain, V2 for tone stack, and V3 for PI?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!



VERY different amps ... the TSL will have significantly more gain on either of it’s two Overdrive channels than the Origin. Origin is more like a Bluesbreaker - with humbuckers, the gain-boost pulled and cranked ... you’ll get a little “hair” on your clean tone, think VERY early AC/DC at most. You’ll really want at least a boost pedal to push the front end a little and then a good Overdrive pedal for anything more.

Or ... crank the master to get some power tube saturation a la Clapton which is where the switchable power comes in. But even the 1W setting on my ORI50 combo was pretty loud.


----------



## Arc Anjil

OK, I've had the O50h for a few days now and here's my take:

First off, my rig:

Epiphone LP with Probuckers
Origin 50 head
Egnater Vengeance 4x12 (T75's)
Wampler Plexi Drive Deluxe
Catalinbread RAH

The amp gives me a wide array of sounds via tweaking the presence, tilt and EQ stack, which is expanded with the use of the two OD pedals. I like the PDD over the RAH, but that's not to sell the RAH short. Even without them, cranking the volume and gain kicks in a real good Marshall crunch.

It's funny, but just this morning I thought about the boost. I had never tried it. So this morning, I gave it a whirl and I find I much prefer the boost on, turning down the gain, and using one of my pedals while controlling overall sound with the guitar's volume. And this is where my main go-to sound will be. It's the sound I hear in my head and that's all I can really ask for.

Overall, I like the amp for what it is. I didn't expect it to sound like a plexi, but just to be able to give me that good Marshal over-driven tube sound that takes pedals.

------------------------------

I took the back off to find out what tubes are used but the EL34's just say Marshall VLVE-00105. I don't know how to tell the original brand.

I don't see any way to bias the tubes either. Do you have to pull the amp?


----------



## MarshallDog

Arc Anjil said:


> OK, I've had the O50h for a few days now and here's my take:
> 
> First off, my rig:
> 
> Epiphone LP with Probuckers
> Origin 50 head
> Egnater Vengeance 4x12 (T75's)
> Wampler Plexi Drive Deluxe
> Catalinbread RAH
> 
> The amp gives me a wide array of sounds via tweaking the presence, tilt and EQ stack, which is expanded with the use of the two OD pedals. I like the PDD over the RAH, but that's not to sell the RAH short. Even without them, cranking the volume and gain kicks in a real good Marshall crunch.
> 
> It's funny, but just this morning I thought about the boost. I had never tried it. So this morning, I gave it a whirl and I find I much prefer the boost on, turning down the gain, and using one of my pedals while controlling overall sound with the guitar's volume. And this is where my main go-to sound will be. It's the sound I hear in my head and that's all I can really ask for.
> 
> Overall, I like the amp for what it is. I didn't expect it to sound like a plexi, but just to be able to give me that good Marshal over-driven tube sound that takes pedals.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> I took the back off to find out what tubes are used but the EL34's just say Marshall VLVE-00105. I don't know how to tell the original brand.
> 
> I don't see any way to bias the tubes either. Do you have to pull the amp?



Ive posted this previously:

PTs = JJs
V1 = Shuaguangs 
V2 V3 = JJs

I believe I am correct about the preamp tubes. Mine had one Shuaguang and 3 JJs. Cant remember for sure. Look at prior posts in this thread.


----------



## Arc Anjil

Thanks, MD.


----------



## SlyStrat

But which JJ EL34 is it? They make three.


----------



## Snowdogyyz

Mine had two of the Chinese white label ones and one Red JJ in the preamp section.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

masahs said:


> Ok. That's what I thought I had heard. I will need to bias the tubes that I just put in. So I see the trim pot but where are the actual bias points to connect my multi-meter?




See if this helps a little man?


----------



## Dmann

Guys the codes are in this thread

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/stock-marshall-tube-codes.20734/


----------



## MarshallDog

SlyStrat said:


> But which JJ EL34 is it? They make three.



Im believe its the standard popular E34L.

IMHO, theres not much if any difference between them...but thats me!


----------



## whitecloud

masahs said:


> View attachment 48156
> I just reached out to Marshall about the bias points. Marshall did not add the bias points but they did show me where the solder pads are. These can be used with your multimeter to bias your tubes. Look for CN32 on the board (See attached pic). They also recommended to bias to 65mV... take it or leave it.


So you use the solder pads one at a time and find the ground then adjust the trim pot(for both tubes). I also haven't heard anyone mention where to take the plate voltage. Following the great YT vid and on the DSL40c thread was very helpful come time for me to check the bias on that amp.


----------



## K2JLX

SlyStrat said:


> But which JJ EL34 is it? They make three.



They are JJ EL34II’s, at least in my 5-18 production OR50


----------



## Arc Anjil

So, umm, guys? How DO you bias an O50h when you change tubes? How do you know what to set it to, and how is it done? I've never biased an amp, but I have a multi-meter and know how to use it...


----------



## MarshallDog

Arc Anjil said:


> So, umm, guys? How DO you bias an O50h when you change tubes? How do you know what to set it to, and how is it done? I've never biased an amp, but I have a multi-meter and know how to use it...



I use my Weber BiasRite and their online calculator which uses 70% of max power dissipation for a give power tube and then set the bias current accordingly. Its a tool worth the investment IMO.


----------



## K2JLX

There are two pads on the Origin 50h board (CN32) that allow you to measure the bias - read the plate voltage off one of the power tubes first (pin 3), calculate the bias, connect multimeter to the bias point and adjust the bias pot until you get the right number. Your meter should be set to 500 v DC to measure plate voltage, and DC mv to measure the bias. drain the caps, remember to keep one hand in your pocket, high voltage DC will do a number on you; if you are at all uncomfortable, take it to a tech.


----------



## ken361

anyone try the 20 combo?


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> anyone try the 20 combo?



Thats a good question. I probably would not just because of that 10” speaker in it. I had a Fender with a 10” in it and it never sounded good to me no matter what speaker I tried.


----------



## K2JLX

12” or go home.


----------



## ken361

did sound pretty good just got a new Epiphone Les Paul Custom pro black I have to do a set up bad, use to have a gibby.


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> did sound pretty good just got a new Epiphone Les Paul Custom pro black I have to do a set up bad, use to have a gibby.



Congrats!


----------



## Edward Dunn

I've had my Origin 50 head for a few weeks now including in rehearsal and live settings. My other Marshall is a DSL 100 head. I own and have owned dozens of other amps of all types including some high-end & vintage stuff (Bogner, 60's Fender, etc). Been playing 40 years.

I love this amp. I'm running it through a 1960A with Vinatge 30's. IMHO, Marshall finally built the amp guitarists have been clamoring for for years. Great organic vintage tones, power reduction, effects loop, boost switch, and the ability to overdrive the power tubes without killing neighborhood animals. It is definitely my "go to" at this point for most of what I do. I considered changing to Tung-Sol/Mullard pre/power but honestly, it sounds great stock. My VHT V-Drive pedal sounds amazing through it as well. No, the Origin is not a high gain affair. That being said, it takes pedals really well so if you want piles of gain, slap your favorite meltdown style stomp in front of it and let 'er rip. When you're done in recto-ville, you'll still have those glorious Plexi-style tones waitin' for ya. Just a great amp.


----------



## BanditPanda

Good to hear Edward.


----------



## MarshallDog

Anyone think about putting a real choke in her? I have a 3HY ClassicTone choke sitting here that I took out of my DSL 40C before I dumped it.

Any ideas?
Which Resistor (number?) would the current choke be?


----------



## K2JLX

That’s something I looked for, I’ve been struggling looking at the circuit board to find where that resistor is. Of course I can’t find a schematic either.


----------



## milfwah

Played one in a Guitar Center in Manhattan. Grabbed a Gibson Les Paul '70s tribute off the shelf and plugged into it. Thing sounded damned good to me. Really a "Marshall of yore" sound in my book. I couldn't muster the urge to buy it yet as I have a '78 JMP MK-II 100 watt, an '83 JCM-800 2204 in combo form 2x-12 combo, A 100 Watt Vintage Modern head, A DSL 40C with a V-30 in it, and a JVM 50h. But yeah.... The Origin sounded tits AND ass and I mean that in the good way not the bad way.


----------



## FennRx

With the master on 7 and the gain on 4, my origin 50 head was able to keep up with a drummer on 1w mode with my King of Tone engaged.

That’s fantastic


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have just pulled the trigger on a 50 H, will get it Saturday, looking forward to chatting with you guys about it, and yes I read the thread


----------



## paul-e-mann

FennRx said:


> With the master on 7 and the gain on 4, my origin 50 head was able to keep up with a drummer on 1w mode with my King of Tone engaged.
> 
> That’s fantastic



Isnt that crazy, its actually half a watt! I had the 20 head and played it only in the half watt mode and it was too loud for home play for me, go figure! My favorite tone was volume on 10 and gain on 7, gave me the sweetest edge of breakup tone. Had to send it back it was just a bit too loud for me, I was bummed cuz I really liked it. I definitely realize its a gigging amp, the guys that use it for that will be set!


----------



## MarshallDog

FennRx said:


> With the master on 7 and the gain on 4, my origin 50 head was able to keep up with a drummer on 1w mode with my King of Tone engaged.
> 
> That’s fantastic



It’s a loud amp for sure!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I was only able to demo the 20 through a 1960a cab, but I did like what I heard! Looking forward to picking up my new origin 50 h, but as you guys know me, I plan on pairing it with one of my 40c’s. Not for ever but that amp is going to take the place of a 1987xl that I still want to purchase


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I do hope all that jibberish makes sense


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

https://youtu.be/xamHfUq7ynw This clip fades in and out, at the end is where you hear what I was hearing through out, master at 5 gain dimed , with the knob pulled, the rest of the eq’s at noon, she’s loud and proud, and I love it , volume needs to be abv 3 to get her to start singing  ymmv


----------



## xeizo

Yes, power sound(at the end), bravo! Seems like a very nice amp! For me my DSL20HR covers roughly the same territory plus high gain. But I'm picking up a JC 100HDM tomorrow for some extra muscle when gigging.


----------



## shooto

Just got the 50H last night- I dig it, right in the vein I thought it would be and wanted

anyone try KT77s in it?...might give that a shot today


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hey guys I just finished playing with my grandson and our new bassist (first time we have had a bassist)he fit right in, as if he and I had been playing together for months, the origin 50 h sang just as sweet as can be! All stock and I used a mg 412 A cab. Can’t complain at all, I love it


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hey guys I just finished playing with my grandson and our new bassist (first time we have had a bassist)he fit right in, as if he and I had been playing together for months, the origin 50 h sang just as sweet as can be! All stock and I used a mg 412 A cab. Can’t complain at all, I love it



Ohh absolutely mega for ya man! That's what it's really about, we could sit on here and talk about this and talk about that, the pros the cons, the tweaks and modifications, the costs and all that....
When are we going to play though? You could scrutinize and analize on such stupid merits, but until you've played it and tried to work with what you've got, you can't really know if it has a feeling that you are going to connect with... just enjoy yourselves and live!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hell yes I am already looking forward to next Saturday’s jam


----------



## ken361

sounds great I need one


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> sounds great I need one



Good observation Ken they really are a kick ass amp. I am sure with some pedals in front you could get some excellent tones at tv volume! I just have not tried it yet, as it is on the drums side and I tend to play loud on that side. I will give it a shot and report back.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> sounds great I need one



Ken my brother that is the best demo I have seen on the origin 50, do give it a look, test drive you will like it


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> sounds great I need one




It sounds better in person....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Yes it does, especially when you get the volume up to 5, and through a 412  She just open’s up and sings, as I have the head version! Ken361 yes today I goosed it  with out the gain of the amp (SD1) and I pulled the drive up to 9:00 , with my D tuned strat with the invader in the bridge so I believe it was Jimi Rules who asked me if I had used an overdrive into the front ! Well now I have, and she sounds awesome


----------



## AVH

Hello all! Been a lurker here for a bit, and lifelong Marshall user since getting my first one (a '68 plexi 50) as a kid in '76. I'm a guitar repair tech for living and play Mal in an AC/DC trib. 

I usually use a 1973 Super Bass for this gig, but thought I'd give the Origin 50H a whirl to see if it can handle it as a backup or as a smaller option for the smaller single cab gigs where I don't bring the full rig. So far, I'm really impressed with it - it did have the infamous speaker jack/ 2 cab issue and was fixed pronto by the Canadian distributor. I'm still tweaking it, but this was a quick demo within the first hour of getting it home. Cheers!


----------



## Buzzard

Welcome to the forum! Always good to have new blood and opinions. Lot of good people here. Nice to see a tribute band player actually look the part. Do you think the origin will hold up to gigging and would you trust it as your main amp?Im on the fence right now .


----------



## AVH

Buzzard said:


> Welcome to the forum! Always good to have new blood and opinions. Lot of good people here. Nice to see a tribute band player actually look the part. Do you think the origin will hold up to gigging and would you trust it as your main amp?Im on the fence right now .



Thanks man  We'll have to see I guess as far as reliability is concerned...I have an opening slot gig tomorrow night, so seeing as it's only a 45 min set I'll bring this and see how it goes. Maybe I'll gopro this gig and if I get a worthy cut I'll post something up of it in a live setting.


----------



## solarburn

AVH said:


> Thanks man  We'll have to see I guess as far as reliability is concerned...I have an opening slot gig tomorrow night, so seeing as it's only a 45 min set I'll bring this and see how it goes. Maybe I'll gopro this gig and if I get a worthy cut I'll post something up of it in a live setting.



Fucking run it and see how it goes. Let us know.


----------



## MarshallDog

Buzzard said:


> Do you think the origin will hold up to gigging and would you trust it as your main amp?



Hell yeah it will hold up as good as any new production amp!! I have blasted mine for hours at LOUD rehearsals and a couple loud gigs, no issues at all. I trust this amp and never trusted my POS DSL 40C as it would cut out whenever it felt like it.


----------



## solarburn

Love this tune!


----------



## Ufoscorpion

Love


solarburnDSL50 said:


> Love this tune!



Love this albumn !


----------



## AVH

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Love this tune!




Me too! It's a great opener, like a racehorse out of the gate


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I 


AVH said:


> Thanks man  We'll have to see I guess as far as reliability is concerned...I have an opening slot gig tomorrow night, so seeing as it's only a 45 min set I'll bring this and see how it goes. Maybe I'll gopro this gig and if I get a worthy cut I'll post something up of it in a live setting.


l have had mine 50H for a little over 3 weeks, not a single problem, and I only play it at gig volume,


----------



## i81b4u81

Has anyone tried 6CA7 tubes in the origin 50(my understanding is 6CA7 are a drop in replacement with more 6L6 characteristics)


----------



## JCarno

AVH said:


> Hello all! Been a lurker here for a bit, and lifelong Marshall user since getting my first one (a '68 plexi 50) as a kid in '76. I'm a guitar repair tech for living and play Mal in an AC/DC trib.
> 
> I usually use a 1973 Super Bass for this gig, but thought I'd give the Origin 50H a whirl to see if it can handle it as a backup or as a smaller option for the smaller single cab gigs where I don't bring the full rig. So far, I'm really impressed with it - it did have the infamous speaker jack/ 2 cab issue and was fixed pronto by the Canadian distributor. I'm still tweaking it, but this was a quick demo within the first hour of getting it home. Cheers!




What speakers were you using in that vid? Sounded great but I think a little bass wouldn't hurt.  
I hate seeing these inspirational vids when I'm getting ready for for work because they make me want to go start playing.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Does the cabinet rattle or buzz when you turn it up? Are there any extraneous noises?


----------



## AVH

JCarno said:


> What speakers were you using in that vid? Sounded great but I think a little bass wouldn't hurt.
> I hate seeing these inspirational vids when I'm getting ready for for work because they make me want to go start playing.


 
Yeah I think you're right, just a hair. 1977 G12M blackbacks. Just used it on a gig a couple days a go and it performed well, I'm still going to keep tweaking it.


----------



## Thebigt71

Just bought an Origin 50 watt head. Can't wait to play it loud! I hate waiting for the UPS delivery guy, but oh well!


----------



## MarshallDog

Thebigt71 said:


> Just bought an Origin 50 watt head. Can't wait to play it loud! I hate waiting for the UPS delivery guy, but oh well!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Vinsanitizer said:


> Does the cabinet rattle or buzz when you turn it up? Are there any extraneous noises?


I can’t answer that question Vin, as I have the head, but I am sure that there are some guys here that do, be patient, someone will post up!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thebigt71 said:


> Just bought an Origin 50 watt head. Can't wait to play it loud! I hate waiting for the UPS delivery guy, but oh well!


I hear you on that my brother, I had to wait a week, for GC to send it from Fountain Valley, to Moreno Valley, about a 60 mile trip, when I called to find out where it was , they had just boxed it up and sent it, so I couldn’t go to FV to get it and had to wait!  Pissed me off a bit but what can you do   And by the way happy new amp day! You are going to love it


----------



## OOW_JIM

Hi All New to the forum, looking to get my first marshall and I am torn between the Origin 50 watt head or the DLS100HR
I play mostly 90's style PUNK (blink-182, face to face, No Use for A Name) but when I am jamming alone I love to play more classic rock stuff (Zeppelin, Boston, etc..) and Also I am a huge Darkness fan. what amp do you think I should go with I've played the dsl100h and loved the tone, I am just really interested in the OR50 case u get most of my effect from pedels.
Thank you!


----------



## solarburn

OOW_JIM said:


> Hi All New to the forum, looking to get my first marshall and I am torn between the Origin 50 watt head or the DLS100HR
> I play mostly 90's style PUNK (blink-182, face to face, No Use for A Name) but when I am jamming alone I love to play more classic rock stuff (Zeppelin, Boston, etc..) and Also I am a huge Darkness fan. what amp do you think I should go with I've played the dsl100h and loved the tone, I am just really interested in the OR50 case u get most of my effect from pedels.
> Thank you!



Go play both. Then you decide.

You like 2 different genres. The DSL will do your 90's style punk readily.

The Origin 50 will be your classic ticket. Daem...decisions...


----------



## solarburn

I love classic plexi tones. Either amp will rawk. I get both. Wait...I did. Only I haven't played the Origin yet.

DSL's can rock...


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Go play both. Then you decide.
> 
> You like 2 different genres. The DSL will do your 90's style punk readily.
> 
> The Origin 50 will be your classic ticket. Daem...decisions...



^^^^^^What he said!!!


----------



## parachute

AVH said:


> Hello all! Been a lurker here for a bit, and lifelong Marshall user since getting my first one (a '68 plexi 50) as a kid in '76. I'm a guitar repair tech for living and play Mal in an AC/DC trib.
> 
> I usually use a 1973 Super Bass for this gig, but thought I'd give the Origin 50H a whirl to see if it can handle it as a backup or as a smaller option for the smaller single cab gigs where I don't bring the full rig. So far, I'm really impressed with it - it did have the infamous speaker jack/ 2 cab issue and was fixed pronto by the Canadian distributor. I'm still tweaking it, but this was a quick demo within the first hour of getting it home. Cheers!



Sounds great!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I love classic plexi tones. Either amp will rawk. I get both. Wait...I did. Only I haven't played the Origin yet.
> 
> DSL's can rock...



Solar my brother!! That shit kicks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And you need to put a little of that on an origin, hope I am not giving you gas


----------



## 67Mopar

With new amps, I like to use a well broken-in speaker for testing. I let the amp cook for about 30 minutes before I play through it. 15 minutes at 1/4 power, 15 at 1/2 power, etc. Looks like there's plenty of room for modifications, so there is potential here for improvements. Not that they need mods. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

67Mopar said:


> With new amps, I like to use a well broken-in speaker for testing. I let the amp cook for about 30 minutes before I play through it. 15 minutes at 1/4 power, 15 at 1/2 power, etc. Looks like there's plenty of room for modifications, so there is potential here for improvements. Not that they need mods. I'm just sayin'...



Once they reach the correct operating voltage nothing special is going happen after 30 mins stood there doing nothing, switching between power modes, just 30 mins wasted playing time bud... might as well crack on man!
I have limited rehearsal time at the practice rooms, 3 hour session once a week that's it, and might have an hour spare if the missus goes out with the kids some days.... so I ain't wasting that time on voodoo!


----------



## solarburn

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Once they reach the correct operating voltage nothing special is going happen after 30 mins stood there doing nothing, switching between power modes, just 30 mins wasted playing time bud... might as well crack on man!
> I have limited rehearsal time at the practice rooms, 3 hour session once a week that's it, and might have an hour spare if the missus goes out with the kids some days.... so I ain't wasting that time on voodoo!


----------



## Buzzard

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Once they reach the correct operating voltage nothing special is going happen after 30 mins stood there doing nothing, switching between power modes, just 30 mins wasted playing time bud... might as well crack on man!
> I have limited rehearsal time at the practice rooms, 3 hour session once a week that's it, and might have an hour spare if the missus goes out with the kids some days.... so I ain't wasting that time on voodoo!


wait , you don’t run around the idling amp 10 times, tap on the top with a rubber mallet 20 times ,speak positive affirmations to it, BEFORE playing?! Rookie. Wow you don’t know what your missing!


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Buzzard said:


> wait , you don’t run around the idling amp 10 times, tap on the top with a rubber mallet 20 times ,speak positive affirmations to it, BEFORE playing?! Rookie. Wow you don’t know what your missing!



Have done it all man.... band still sounded as irrelivent as any synth metal act... main thing I've always made sure I do is wear green socks for gig night....


----------



## 67Mopar

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Once they reach the correct operating voltage nothing special is going happen after 30 mins stood there doing nothing, switching between power modes, just 30 mins wasted playing time bud... might as well crack on man!
> I have limited rehearsal time at the practice rooms, 3 hour session once a week that's it, and might have an hour spare if the missus goes out with the kids some days.... so I ain't wasting that time on voodoo!


I actually go even further. I remove the chassis and invert so that I can see the circuitry. I power the amplifier and actuate the power/standby switches, while watching for arching within the circuit. Using this method, I found an undressed (standby switch) lead in my Silver Jubilee. Once this process is completed, I secure the chassis into the box. I make sure the tubes are seated properly, and turn the device back on. I rock the power tubes slightly, and watch for loss of continuity or excessive comparative glow. I then let the tubes burn for about 20 to 30 minutes. This is a ritual, as I like to have a meal ready for the run through session. If all is well, I plug-in and play.

I've encountered several Marshall amplifiers with poor solder joints, and one where they neglected to solder a lead to the standby switch. They threaded the wire through the terminal, but neglected to solder it.


----------



## Buzzard

67Mopar said:


> I actually go even further. I remove the chassis and invert so that I can see the circuitry. I power the amplifier and actuate the power/standby switches, while watching for arching within the circuit. Using this method, I found an undressed (standby switch) lead in my Silver Jubilee. Once this process is completed, I secure the chassis into the box. I make sure the tubes are seated properly, and turn the device back on. I rock the power tubes slightly, and watch for loss of continuity or excessive comparative glow. I then let the tubes burn for about 20 to 30 minutes. This is a ritual, as I like to have a meal ready for the run through session. If all is well, I plug-in and play.
> 
> I've encountered several Marshall amplifiers with poor solder joints, and one where they neglected to solder a lead to the standby switch. They threaded the wire through the terminal, but neglected to solder it.


Just screwing with ya lol. Smart to do this for new and used amps.


----------



## 67Mopar

I always check the biasing, of course. The last new Marshall I purchased was biased colder than spec for El34's.


----------



## ken361

anyone bias the 50 yet I might of asked b4


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> anyone bias the 50 yet I might of asked b4



Yes I have!


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Yes I have!


can you give details how to do it? i have done my 40 is there test points and were to test the plate voltage? was yours set right?


----------



## ken361

im still thinking of buying the combo since you have some good amps you must really like it I have a ET65 I could put in or use the stock hmm I bet the creamback would be nice also


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The recording is clipping but you can get a feel for what the amp can sing like


----------



## ken361

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The recording is clipping but you can get a feel for what the amp can sing like



kinda reminds me of this Accept tune popped in my head, this slower though


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> kinda reminds me of this Accept tune popped in my head, this slower though



Damm Ken thanks brother, that is quite the compliment, and you changed your avatar pic to that new LP!! Going to make me have to remember the photo!  Thanks for taking the time to check it out, it is much appreciated


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> The guy and his mates who didn't blew there's up a few weeks ago... XD


That is good information to pass on, first I have heard of that catastrophic failure!! I had better get mine checked


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

.


----------



## ken361

I noticed the effect loops is more dominant opposed to the dsl as if your plugging straight in, tried my delay and had to keep the mix way low because it was too loud


----------



## SlyStrat

Check this out on The Gear Page.
I call BS on how it burnt up.
https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/origin50c-review-after-2-months.1954914/


----------



## ken361

Stuck 2 more JJ preamps in it smoothed it out more some gave it a little more gain


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Stuck 2 more JJ preamps in it smoothed it out more some gave it a little more gain


What brand is in it stock,? I haven’t taken the back off mine , and my spares are stock 40c pres and groove tubes, that I haven’t put in anything, the groove tubes are emergency tubes,!!


----------



## ken361

V1 JJ ,v2 v3 Chinese


----------



## jeffb

Those stock chinese ax7B tubes are bright fizzbombs. 

The Ruby HG5 and especially the HG7s are much smoother and warmer sounding chinese tubes.

Frankly, I have had about a dozen different new and vintage tubes in every pre position, and some sound much better than others but the amp sounds good with them all. By twiddling pre,master and tilt I was able to pull off good usable tones.


----------



## ken361

jeffb said:


> Those stock chinese ax7B tubes are bright fizzbombs.
> 
> The Ruby HG5 and especially the HG7s are much smoother and warmer sounding chinese tubes.
> 
> Frankly, I have had about a dozen different new and vintage tubes in every pre position, and some sound much better than others but the amp sounds good with them all. By twiddling pre,master and tilt I was able to pull off good usable tones.


You have to do another Rush tune again


----------



## ken361

jeffb said:


> Those stock chinese ax7B tubes are bright fizzbombs.
> 
> The Ruby HG5 and especially the HG7s are much smoother and warmer sounding chinese tubes.
> 
> Frankly, I have had about a dozen different new and vintage tubes in every pre position, and some sound much better than others but the amp sounds good with them all. By twiddling pre,master and tilt I was able to pull off good usable tones.


Your using greenbacks right?


----------



## ken361

From Marshall 
Hello,


Set the bias to 65mV at CN32. They didn’t add the test points but the solder pads are accessible for reading at CN32. Hope this helps out

Isnt that a bit high??


----------



## K2JLX

ken361 said:


> From Marshall
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Set the bias to 65mV at CN32. They didn’t add the test points but the solder pads are accessible for reading at CN32. Hope this helps out
> 
> Isnt that a bit high??



All depends on the PV. 32.5 per tube x 2 = 65mV for pair.


----------



## ken361

yeah i wasnt thinking its been a while thx,since its power amp distortion i thought it would be a bit more. 32 my dsl40 was set at. Looks like one bias pot though, the dsl I could set each tube.


----------



## K2JLX

Why oh why didn’t they solder the test points on the pcb? Did they go home early on that day of final design specs ? 

...to the pub?


----------



## K2JLX

ken361 said:


> yeah i wasnt thinking its been a while thx,since its power amp distortion i thought it would be a bit more. 32 my dsl40 was set at. Looks like one bias pot though, the dsl I could set each tube.



And they didn’t get that right either; the left adjustment pot changed the right tube bias and right pot changed left tube bias. Enough to give you a headache and wonder wtf.


----------



## ken361

I guess the cn32 is easer for me just stick the probes in there, might as well put them outside the chassis access like the new CR amps


----------



## ken361

You can really smell the tubes cooking on the 50c


----------



## K2JLX

ken361 said:


> You can really smell the tubes cooking on the 50c


 
I can think of few more glorious smells than that !


----------



## ken361

Local Tech : 
I usually set 50W Marshalls at 35-38ma each tube, measured at the plate, and would recommend that for this one too. If you are using a probe at pin 8 add 2ma each tube.


Regards,


Dean R. Zink


----------



## ken361

.


----------



## ken361

sounds better then the dsl at lower levels


----------



## jeffb

ken361 said:


> sounds better then the dsl at all levels



FIFY


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> sounds better then the dsl at lower levels



True, at least the one I had!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> True, at least the one I had!


I still like both, the origin is one type of tone, and mixed with the 40c gives it a bit more, to my ears, once I get home from work, I will put up a clip, but I know that my phone is going to clip out


----------



## ken361

I still need more loud time on the origin to determine


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> I still need more loud time on the origin to determine


I hear you on that Ken , love me some loud time


----------



## ken361

speaker  love a creamback in but i spent enough


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> speaker  love a creamback in but i spent enough


I know but where do we stop, I am going to have to save a bit to get me some greenbacks, so I can upgrade my cabs, plus get a couple more sets of spare tubes to try, aaahhh


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Oh yea Bro I am at home now, I’ll need to fire up the amps to get that clip up


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Yea Ken I am going to do a quad of greens and then a quad of creams for my cabs


----------



## ken361

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Yea Ken I am going to do a quad of greens and then a quad of creams for my cabs


think ya get that vintage tones more with origin with greens or creams


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> think ya that vintage tones more with origin with greens or creams


I realy don’t know, but it will be a damm good tone monster, in the past I had a full stack of greenies, and what ever they used to put in the late 70’s cabs, because that was the 2 full stacks I used to have, sure wish I had kept them


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here she is clipping an all ! This is with the 40c and origin paired up, do wish I had better recording gear, but that will not help my playing  this is full power and volume at 3 going to try low power and the LP next.


----------



## ken361

cool guitar! origin on a full stack?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Yes but I am only running the slant


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I went to low power kept the volume at 3, Ken I have just heard what you were talking about concerning the fx loop when I went to low power, 40c was blowing the origin away, had to compensate with volume on the 40c went to 2 1/2 stayed at 3 with the origin, no dirt pedal’s


----------



## ken361

the reverb pedal i have is really loud so im using my caline echo pedal


----------



## ken361

greenbacks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hell yes bro, I do appreciate the tones that I am getting from the origin!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> cool guitar! origin on a full stack?


Hey brother Ken I got that Explorer from SamAsh and at only 1,200$ with a 3 year plan!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

No interest = a happy Mitch


----------



## Infestissuman

First Marshall amp for me! Should arrive Monday. I’ve got a Rivera rock crusher, an orange PPC412, a Marshall 1936 212 with a V30 and G12M25, and a couple different preamp tubes laying around. I’ll be going nuts swapping things around trying to find that tone I’m after, and I’ll try to post some clips. Look forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Infestissuman said:


> First Marshall amp for me! Should arrive Monday. I’ve got a Rivera rock crusher, an orange PPC412, a Marshall 1936 212 with a V30 and G12M25, and a couple different preamp tubes laying around. I’ll be going nuts swapping things around trying to find that tone I’m after, and I’ll try to post some clips. Look forward to chatting with you all!


To the best forum ever, new MF’r, seriously you are going to love it here and your new amp


----------



## ken361

OK week 2 Origin 50c with all JJ and some burn in time the amp sounded just awesome! Lastweek new I wasn't sure but today it kicked ass! Loving it!


----------



## K2JLX

ken361 said:


> OK week 2 Origin 50c with all JJ and some burn in time the amp sounded just awesome! Lastweek new I wasn't sure but today it kicked ass! Loving it!



Did you check the bias ? Was it ok from the factory ?


----------



## ken361

K2JLX said:


> Did you check the bias ? Was it ok from the factory ?


No I haven't yet


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Let us know Ken as I have not checked mine either


----------



## ken361

Still wanna know for sure on checking on the plate voltage I think pin 8 on the power tube like the DSL40 , need a pic. From what I gathered its similar to the DSL40 just a little higher at 35 to 38 I'm drinking though


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Still wanna know for sure on checking on the plate voltage I think pin 8 on the power tube like the DSL40 , need a pic. From what I gathered its similar to the DSL40 just a little higher at 35 to 38 I'm drinking though


Ahhh yes bro I am too  when you get it and like it just let me know!!!


----------



## jeffb

ken361 said:


> You have to do another Rush tune again



Sorry, I meant to respond earlier.

I am slacking as far as clips, I know. I'm breaking in a new G12m25 "greenback" RI (made in UK, surprisingly) to pair up with the one I have had the last few years (Chinese). Once I get it out of the cardboard zone, I'll throw something together.


----------



## ken361

jeffb said:


> Sorry, I meant to respond earlier.
> 
> I am slacking as far as clips, I know. I'm breaking in a new G12m25 "greenback" RI (made in UK, surprisingly) to pair up with the one I have had the last few years (Chinese). Once I get it out of the cardboard zone, I'll throw something together.


Your 20H have a lot of low end?


----------



## jeffb

ken361 said:


> Your 20H have a lot of low end?




Plenty with the Cab I use. it's not voiced with as much ass end as a DSL, it's more similar to an old JMP 2204.It certainly doesn't suffer from the lack of low end like typical 15-20 watt EL84 based amps. It sounds like a "full size" Marshall.


----------



## ken361

jeffb said:


> Plenty with the Cab I use. it's not voiced with as much ass end as a DSL, it's more similar to an old JMP 2204.It certainly doesn't suffer from the lack of low end like typical 15-20 watt EL84 based amps. It sounds like a "full size" Marshall.


I ran my dsl 40 all around 12 o clock at my girls condo it has a fatter sound over then at my house, Origin its at around 9 o clock


----------



## Buzzard

jeffb said:


> Plenty with the Cab I use. it's not voiced with as much ass end as a DSL, it's more similar to an old JMP 2204.It certainly doesn't suffer from the lack of low end like typical 15-20 watt EL84 based amps. It sounds like a "full size" Marshall.


If the origin 50 h can do a jmp 2204/ plexi thing I'd be all over it.Would like to hear others who have both and can compare weigh in.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Buzzard said:


> If the origin 50 h can do a jmp 2204/ plexi thing I'd be all over it.Would like to hear others who have both and can compare weigh in.


It has been a long time since my buddy Delfin and I have jammed together, his amp was a 1959, late to early 70’s, mine was a 2104 master volume 212 combo, but I used it as a head, we both had full stack large check grill cloth, small logo cabs, the origin 50 H sounds a lot like, what my memory tells me, to get the tone of both amps together I ran my origin 50 into the 40c on green crunch (efx loop send to 40c’s instrument in) sounds pretty damn close to my memory, the clip is a number of posts back, I had to turn down from the sweet spot so my iPhone would not clip but overall it is pretty damn close, sorry for being long winded


----------



## MarshallDog

I have a 74 MKII 4 holer NMV 50W and a 79 and 80 2204 JMP MV. The Origin can definitely do very close to the 74 NMV amp and very close to the JMP. The JMP probably has a touch more gain on tap. When I say close I would say as close as possible give the age of components between the 3 amps and the actual physical design, no two identical amps will ever sound exactly the same.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The clip I am referring to is shadows in the mirror


----------



## ken361




----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


>




And there you have it!! Great comparison and they sound so close its unbelievable. The Origin might be a thick hair thicker IMO but almost identical.

Ken - is this your video?????


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


>



This vid confirms what my ears and memory have stored! Thanks for the clip bro, only difference is my buddy Delfin had the 1959 a tad more bass and sag, I think I have the description correct


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> And there you have it!! Great comparison and they sound so close its unbelievable. The Origin might be a thick hair thicker IMO but almost identical.
> 
> Ken - is this your video?????


No i saw it lastnight


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> And there you have it!! Great comparison and they sound so close its unbelievable. The Origin might be a thick hair thicker IMO but almost identical.
> 
> Ken - is this your video?????


he said it was warmer some


----------



## ken361

Is the super lead more of a higher gain from the early era? I really like those high mids amps i know speakers helps a lot. Maybe a creamback 75 for my combo, im debating on my 40c creamback but the Origin getting more play for now


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Is the super lead more of a higher gain from the early era? I really like those high mids amps i know speakers helps a lot. Maybe a creamback 75 for my combo, im debating on my 40c creamback but the Origin getting more play for now


Ken if you still have the 70/80 drop it back in the 40c and put your cream back in the origin, or source the funds for another, I know more $$ but, Solar , myself, and possibly more are still using the 70/80,!!


----------



## ken361

I have a WGS ET 65 but like the creams more


----------



## tce63

I run my Origin 20c with a 1*12 Cab with Creamback, I have tested with Greenback but like the Creamback better, richer sounding in my ears


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Exactly the reason I want both


----------



## K2JLX

Chaps: if you can, try the origin 50h into a greenback loaded 4x12, I’ve said it in other threads, but it’s like the angels of crunch dancing on your ear drums.


----------



## K2JLX

It doesn’t sound bad going into a 2x12 vintage 30 cab either in my experience! Have you guys (ken, hmp) changed the V1 pre amp tube from stock ?


----------



## whitecloud

ken361 said:


>



Too close to call I mean splitting hairs. You can make wonderful Music with either one obviously the Origin way more affordable while the 1987x built better and retains value. I usually buy stuff I plan on keeping for quite awhile so resale doesn't factor in as much for me as it may others


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

K2JLX said:


> It doesn’t sound bad going into a 2x12 vintage 30 cab either in my experience! Have you guys (ken, hmp) changed the V1 pre amp tube from stock ?


I have not rolled any tubes yet, but give me some time and I will


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

whitecloud said:


> Too close to call I mean splitting hairs. You can make wonderful Music with either one obviously the Origin way more affordable while the 1987x built better and retains value. I usually buy stuff I plan on keeping for quite awhile so resale doesn't factor in as much for me as it may others


Same here, I am keeping all my amps , from now on!!


----------



## ken361

K2JLX said:


> It doesn’t sound bad going into a 2x12 vintage 30 cab either in my experience! Have you guys (ken, hmp) changed the V1 pre amp tube from stock ?


so far all JJ pre's, I was thinking since the combo has a lot of bass maybe a tungsol in the v1 and 
*Electro-Harmonix 12AX7 v2 v3 maybe. I use some of these in the past pretty smooth tubes for a v2 and on*


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

No more soap opera bullshit, I am going to keep playing my stuff, shitty or decent, till I can’t


----------



## ken361

K2JLX said:


> It doesn’t sound bad going into a 2x12 vintage 30 cab either in my experience! Have you guys (ken, hmp) changed the V1 pre amp tube from stock ?


Dont think the chinese v2 and 3 help much I like the JJ for now


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

We had our 2’nd session with the bassist last Saturday, Ido believe it is going to work out really well! Next Saturday will be #3


----------



## ken361

I have a bunch of old and newer tubes but some are well used for in the amps i used the last 10 years and some vintage died since its vintage circuit it may like something different. People say its bright but the combos speaker it pretty warm sounding I use less bass then the dsl


----------



## ken361

This is a newer tube I haven't seen 
https://www.americanmusical.com/Ite...8qLYgkTjbvdiw7T0djOVTOgm1QnlSNoBoCG6QQAvD_BwE


----------



## ken361

Gold lions are good tubes


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I need to pick up some more, sadly funds are just not available at the moment, but give me a little time, mullards, Tads, sovteck, are all on the radar and I will not rule any others I have not mentioned, can’t just go purchase a boatload of tubes and have them sitting around, nobody stocks anything anymore!!


----------



## ken361




----------



## K2JLX

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I need to pick up some more, sadly funds are just not available at the moment, but give me a little time, mullards, Tads, sovteck, are all on the radar and I will not rule any others I have not mentioned, can’t just go purchase a boatload of tubes and have them sitting around, nobody stocks anything anymore!!



Powertubes for audio amps are harder to find but I’ve had a lot of success finding vintage pre amp tubes from old ham/commercial radio equipment, find a local ham swap meet, its a bit of an open secret. Shusss.


----------



## ken361

K2JLX said:


> Powertubes for audio amps are harder to find but I’ve had a lot of success finding vintage pre amp tubes from old ham/commercial radio equipment, find a local ham swap meet, its a bit of an open secret. Shusss.


Had a tell me that at a guitar show


----------



## K2JLX

ken361 said:


>




Always liked Kossoffs chops, beautiful. Rumour has it his superlead was actually a super bass, all I know is it slayed. The Isle of Wight footage of Free is packed full of wonderful Marshall plexi tones.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

As I have said in a previous post, the origin is a poor mans plexi, I love mine, and it definitely is a keeper  I should change that to working mans plexi


----------



## Infestissuman

My 50H arrived early on Saturday. Sadly, my initial impression was not good as I just didn't seem to get desirable tones from it. I was rushed though, since I had to drive three hours to see Metallica later that night \m/ ...Now I've had some more time with the amp and realized I just didn't get it dialed in yet. Here's my take on it...

Enter the Origin. It sounds awesome! It took a little bit of time turning knobs, but I found the tone I was looking for. I can get some really cool Jimmy Page-esque with SD '59 pickups at medium volume/gain and adjusting guitar volume through a G12M25 speaker (medium power setting). If I plug in an active EMG81 bridge pickup and crank the gain and go through a 4x12 with V30s this thing sounds like Slayer Seasons in the Abyss era to my ears...okay, maybe not quite as much gain, but it does sound aggressive and I can pick hard to compensate! Unfortunately, Guitar Center did not send the foot switch so I haven't been able to test the FX loop. I bet if I put an EQ with mids scooped I could get some wicked thrash sounds. I have a Schecter Hellraiser that I switched to passive pickups (SD Pearly Gates bridge), and for some reason I can't get anything nice sounding out of that guitar yet, sounds way too bright...will have to experiment some more. That's not my #1 guitar though, so no big deal.

I play classic rock to hard rock/thrash metal (no blues for me). I don't like super high-gain amps though as I would rather back off on the gain so that you can hear more tonal characteristics in the picking and overtones and decay as a note/chord rings out. So I guess you could say I enjoy playing metal, but with a hard rock tone. I'm a big Ghost fan, and I think their albums helped me appreciate more mids and lower gain. I have an Orange OR50 that is maybe 80% close to the tone I want. What's missing is that fierce emphasis on pick attack and ability to cut through that Marshalls excel at. I used an ABY pedal to run both the Orange and a cheap little 2 Watt Vox simultaneously to even out the sound. The Vox sounded thin and sloppy though, so my interest turned to a Plexi. However, I didn't want to spend $2-3K on an amp that I wouldn't be able to crank wide open at home due to it being too loud. So the 50H on medium power setting is perfect for me (through the attenuator I can turn it up to 10 without getting obnoxiously loud). Like I said before, I can get warm classic rock to almost-thrash. Definitely like this amp.

Sorry for the long post I'm just really excited! Next time I come here I'll have some videos! I don't own any Les Pauls or Strats cause I'm not that cool, but I will have some cool sounds for you guys soon!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Infestissuman said:


> My 50H arrived early on Saturday. Sadly, my initial impression was not good as I just didn't seem to get desirable tones from it. I was rushed though, since I had to drive three hours to see Metallica later that night \m/ ...Now I've had some more time with the amp and realized I just didn't get it dialed in yet. Here's my take on it...
> 
> Enter the Origin. It sounds awesome! It took a little bit of time turning knobs, but I found the tone I was looking for. I can get some really cool Jimmy Page-esque with SD '59 pickups at medium volume/gain and adjusting guitar volume through a G12M25 speaker (medium power setting). If I plug in an active EMG81 bridge pickup and crank the gain and go through a 4x12 with V30s this thing sounds like Slayer Seasons in the Abyss era to my ears...okay, maybe not quite as much gain, but it does sound aggressive and I can pick hard to compensate! Unfortunately, Guitar Center did not send the foot switch so I haven't been able to test the FX loop. I bet if I put an EQ with mids scooped I could get some wicked thrash sounds. I have a Schecter Hellraiser that I switched to passive pickups (SD Pearly Gates bridge), and for some reason I can't get anything nice sounding out of that guitar yet, sounds way too bright...will have to experiment some more. That's not my #1 guitar though, so no big deal.
> 
> I play classic rock to hard rock/thrash metal (no blues for me). I don't like super high-gain amps though as I would rather back off on the gain so that you can hear more tonal characteristics in the picking and overtones and decay as a note/chord rings out. So I guess you could say I enjoy playing metal, but with a hard rock tone. I'm a big Ghost fan, and I think their albums helped me appreciate more mids and lower gain. I have an Orange OR50 that is maybe 80% close to the tone I want. What's missing is that fierce emphasis on pick attack and ability to cut through that Marshalls excel at. I used an ABY pedal to run both the Orange and a cheap little 2 Watt Vox simultaneously to even out the sound. The Vox sounded thin and sloppy though, so my interest turned to a Plexi. However, I didn't want to spend $2-3K on an amp that I wouldn't be able to crank wide open at home due to it being too loud. So the 50H on medium power setting is perfect for me (through the attenuator I can turn it up to 10 without getting obnoxiously loud). Like I said before, I can get warm classic rock to almost-thrash. Definitely like this amp.
> 
> Sorry for the long post I'm just really excited! Next time I come here I'll have some videos! I don't own any Les Pauls or Strats cause I'm not that cool, but I will have some cool sounds for you guys soon!


I can’t wait to hear your clips bro, I have origin clips here, and congrats on the new amp (the working mans plexi) I love my 50h, rock that sumbitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Infestissuman said:


> My 50H arrived early on Saturday. Sadly, my initial impression was not good as I just didn't seem to get desirable tones from it. I was rushed though, since I had to drive three hours to see Metallica later that night \m/ ...Now I've had some more time with the amp and realized I just didn't get it dialed in yet. Here's my take on it...
> 
> Enter the Origin. It sounds awesome! It took a little bit of time turning knobs, but I found the tone I was looking for. I can get some really cool Jimmy Page-esque with SD '59 pickups at medium volume/gain and adjusting guitar volume through a G12M25 speaker (medium power setting). If I plug in an active EMG81 bridge pickup and crank the gain and go through a 4x12 with V30s this thing sounds like Slayer Seasons in the Abyss era to my ears...okay, maybe not quite as much gain, but it does sound aggressive and I can pick hard to compensate! Unfortunately, Guitar Center did not send the foot switch so I haven't been able to test the FX loop. I bet if I put an EQ with mids scooped I could get some wicked thrash sounds. I have a Schecter Hellraiser that I switched to passive pickups (SD Pearly Gates bridge), and for some reason I can't get anything nice sounding out of that guitar yet, sounds way too bright...will have to experiment some more. That's not my #1 guitar though, so no big deal.
> 
> I play classic rock to hard rock/thrash metal (no blues for me). I don't like super high-gain amps though as I would rather back off on the gain so that you can hear more tonal characteristics in the picking and overtones and decay as a note/chord rings out. So I guess you could say I enjoy playing metal, but with a hard rock tone. I'm a big Ghost fan, and I think their albums helped me appreciate more mids and lower gain. I have an Orange OR50 that is maybe 80% close to the tone I want. What's missing is that fierce emphasis on pick attack and ability to cut through that Marshalls excel at. I used an ABY pedal to run both the Orange and a cheap little 2 Watt Vox simultaneously to even out the sound. The Vox sounded thin and sloppy though, so my interest turned to a Plexi. However, I didn't want to spend $2-3K on an amp that I wouldn't be able to crank wide open at home due to it being too loud. So the 50H on medium power setting is perfect for me (through the attenuator I can turn it up to 10 without getting obnoxiously loud). Like I said before, I can get warm classic rock to almost-thrash. Definitely like this amp.
> 
> Sorry for the long post I'm just really excited! Next time I come here I'll have some videos! I don't own any Les Pauls or Strats cause I'm not that cool, but I will have some cool sounds for you guys soon!



And...there you have it! Another happy pleased owner of a 50H with a great review. I agree, its a great amp not to mention the price, congrats!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

Infestissuman said:


> My 50H arrived early on Saturday. Sadly, my initial impression was not good as I just didn't seem to get desirable tones from it. I was rushed though, since I had to drive three hours to see Metallica later that night \m/ ...Now I've had some more time with the amp and realized I just didn't get it dialed in yet. Here's my take on it...
> 
> Enter the Origin. It sounds awesome! It took a little bit of time turning knobs, but I found the tone I was looking for. I can get some really cool Jimmy Page-esque with SD '59 pickups at medium volume/gain and adjusting guitar volume through a G12M25 speaker (medium power setting). If I plug in an active EMG81 bridge pickup and crank the gain and go through a 4x12 with V30s this thing sounds like Slayer Seasons in the Abyss era to my ears...okay, maybe not quite as much gain, but it does sound aggressive and I can pick hard to compensate! Unfortunately, Guitar Center did not send the foot switch so I haven't been able to test the FX loop. I bet if I put an EQ with mids scooped I could get some wicked thrash sounds. I have a Schecter Hellraiser that I switched to passive pickups (SD Pearly Gates bridge), and for some reason I can't get anything nice sounding out of that guitar yet, sounds way too bright...will have to experiment some more. That's not my #1 guitar though, so no big deal.
> 
> I play classic rock to hard rock/thrash metal (no blues for me). I don't like super high-gain amps though as I would rather back off on the gain so that you can hear more tonal characteristics in the picking and overtones and decay as a note/chord rings out. So I guess you could say I enjoy playing metal, but with a hard rock tone. I'm a big Ghost fan, and I think their albums helped me appreciate more mids and lower gain. I have an Orange OR50 that is maybe 80% close to the tone I want. What's missing is that fierce emphasis on pick attack and ability to cut through that Marshalls excel at. I used an ABY pedal to run both the Orange and a cheap little 2 Watt Vox simultaneously to even out the sound. The Vox sounded thin and sloppy though, so my interest turned to a Plexi. However, I didn't want to spend $2-3K on an amp that I wouldn't be able to crank wide open at home due to it being too loud. So the 50H on medium power setting is perfect for me (through the attenuator I can turn it up to 10 without getting obnoxiously loud). Like I said before, I can get warm classic rock to almost-thrash. Definitely like this amp.
> 
> Sorry for the long post I'm just really excited! Next time I come here I'll have some videos! I don't own any Les Pauls or Strats cause I'm not that cool, but I will have some cool sounds for you guys soon!



Edit - Delete!


----------



## tce63

Today i got me a used (like new) TC E Spark Booster, read a lot about it and got a really nice price

Up to 26 dB of boost
Gain knob for added grit and dirt (not a OD pedal just a little grit)
Active EQ and toggle switch for precise tonal shaping

This is not a OD pedal, just push the pre amp or the power amp a bit

At first i tried it in front of the amp, and it sounded OK.
Then i tried it in the FX loop and with just a little bit of gain and in the FAT channel on the switch i got a great sound.

Great pedal


----------



## ken361




----------



## Infestissuman

Today I plugged in my Schecter with a Seymour Duncan Pearly Gates in the bridge through a Mini Tube Screamer. I really didn’t mess around with settings on the pedal or amp much and got this insane tone I’m very happy with. Sounds a little thin on the recording but in real life it’s huge. Not the best example of what tone you can get from this amp, but nice to know what it can do...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Infestissuman said:


> Today I plugged in my Schecter with a Seymour Duncan Pearly Gates in the bridge through a Mini Tube Screamer. I really didn’t mess around with settings on the pedal or amp much and got this insane tone I’m very happy with. Sounds a little thin on the recording but in real life it’s huge. Not the best example of what tone you can get from this amp, but nice to know what it can do...



 I love it, that is just another example of what great tone these amps are capable of, and nice chops as well brother, I need to get my lazy ass to work and post up some more clips,


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And welcome to the forum Infestissueman  you’re going to have a great time here, so many cool people, and a wide range of knowledge as well


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have no idea what the hell happend but their are 2 of the same clips here


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I tried to fix it but it’s here now


----------



## ken361

pedecamp said:


> I got to Guitar Center tonight and spent some time on the Origin50 combo, I thought it was pretty good, not bright at all like you been saying, maybe its your guitar, I even thought the stock speaker sounded good. All the controls work well and actually do something, the tilt knob I felt to be redundant to the presence knob they seem to do the same thing, I was happy to find out the boost actually boosts the volume a bit and adds a little more mids for lead boost. With the gain max'd and the boost pulled all I got was low gain like my 2204, mind you I was playing at fairly low volumes, I ran an SD-1 in front of it and got some really good heavy tones. I give it 2 thumbs up, the combo sounded good I suspect the head will sound even better through a cab. Hopefully they have good sales Memorial Day and I'll order the Origin 20 head and the DSL 20 head.


I dont find it very bright also I had my les paul tuned in with the dsl I was running all JJ pre but i just stuck a tungsol in the v1 and will test loud Sat. Sounds like I have a tad more mids which is good also i have plenty of low end!


----------



## ken361

50c is really sounding good today! I think the loop was killing some highs! Now I'm running my caling echo up front. Tungsol in the v1 JJ 2 and 3 you really have to allow some breaking in for it to shine if you get the combo!!


----------



## ken361

Cant believe 2 guys on YouTube said theres sounded thin and fizzy wtf? Lol then others would say you never owned a Plexi! They say Marshall nailed it


----------



## steveb63

ken361 said:


> Cant believe 2 guys on YouTube said the sounded thin and fizzy wtf? Lol then others would say you never owned a Plexi! They say Marshall nailed it!


I think it's more of their monitors/ speakers were thin and fizzy.

I think that's the case with a lot of playback on these clips. It's great we get to hear everyone's settings, too many variables go into the end products for me to be definite re: opinions.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I always get a kick out of the difference’s in so many peoples views on what amps are supposed to be, and sound like, my buddy Delfin would routinely blow my f&g ears out, his amp was a 4 hole 100 watt 1959, and no master volume, what I have mixed up in my garage, sounds so much like his old amp, it brings back some fond moments of years gone by


----------



## ken361

Like I said before the acoustics sounds best at my girlfriends condo but compared to the DSL it just sits right 
very acdc. Not too bassy or too bright just right. Sweet crunch


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> I got my Eminence Swamp Thang speaker today I just popped her in and gave it a test playing. OMG, at first impression, wow!!!! I think it fits this amp perfect
> 
> Why:
> 
> 1. Sounds very close in characteristics to a G12M-65 Creamback.
> 2. 150 W so it wont blow.
> 3. Better low end which this amp needs, not flubby, deep and rich. Was able to back the bass EQ off from 10 to 5.
> 4. Was able to actually use the Tilt EQ bringing it up from 1.5/2 to 5.
> 5. The amps high high freq is now gone and it sounds not as thin.
> 6. By no means is it too dark.
> 7. Sounds great with my Strat now.
> 8. Neck PUP sounds great also.
> 
> This speaker isn't even broken in yet. I cant wait to really crank this speaker and break her in haaarrrdddd!!!!
> 
> It looks like a well made high quality speaker and only 94 bucks delivered.
> 
> WHY DOES MARSHALL THINK THEIR AMPS SHOULD BE SO BRITE AND THIN SOUNDING TO THE POINT THE PLAYER HAS TO HAVE THE BASS ON 10, THE TILT ON 1.5, THE PRESENCE ON 3 AND THE GUITAR TONE ON 5-6 (BRIDGE PUP) TO GET THESE TO NOT PEAL THE PAINT OFF THE WALL AND THIS IS WITH A GIBSON LPS...THE STRAT WAS EVEN WORSE...WTF! ARE THEY ALL DEAF OVER THERE????
> 
> Thanks to @Micky for his suggestions and feedback on this speaker.


Stock speaker tilt and rest are at 7 bass around 3 DSL all on 5


----------



## ken361

ken361 said:


> Stock speaker tilt and rest are at 7 bass around 3 DSL all on 5


Maybe try the Creamback soon.


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> Maybe try the Creamback soon.



When did you get the Origin? I didn't give permission!

I'm jelly!

Congrats bud!


----------



## ken361

thanks 2 weeks ago


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> thanks 2 weeks ago



Enjoy!


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Got a question for 50 owners, I'm wondering if anyone uses clean tones? Has anybody tried the master all the way up, as if it's a non master volume, then bringing the gain up? When does it begin to break up?

Imagine like this?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Enjoy!


Solar have you been able to test drive one yet? I am looking forward to when you do because you have a great knack for pulling some very good tones out of anything you put your hands on I will be looking forward to your findings


----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Solar have you been able to test drive one yet? I am looking forward to when you do because you have a great knack for pulling some very good tones out of anything you put your hands on I will be looking forward to your findings



Not yet but I will for sure. I like what I'm hearing already and the guys who are playing find it real good. Just a matter of time I hit GC and demo one. They let me turn up too.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Not yet but I will for sure. I like what I'm hearing already and the guys who are playing find it real good. Just a matter of time I hit GC and demo one. They let me turn up too.


That’s cool, because when you let it breathe, that’s when you hear it


----------



## solarburn

The thing is I got big iron amps going into a 412 of killer GB's. When I play my DSL40 and always at volume cause the neighborhood milfs throw panties at me...my big amps remind me why the smaller ones just don't throttle me right. Like my neighbor. Good gawd she thumps like a Marshall should. Course I'm full of shit but yeah I'm definitely trying an Origin.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Got a question for 50 owners, I'm wondering if anyone uses clean tones? Has anybody tried the master all the way up, as if it's a non master volume, then bringing the gain up? When does it begin to break up?
> 
> Imagine like this?



I just preformed this task for you, I started getting breakup with gain at 3, but I hit with a heavy hand,and I played the same riff over and over by the time you get to 5,it is pretty much even, but I run the opposite (gain at 10) volume 5, the tone my ears like is the later, hope this helps, and by the way on full power


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I just preformed this task for you, I started getting breakup with gain at 3, but I hit with a heavy hand,and I played the same riff over and over by the time you get to 5,it is pretty much even, but I run the opposite (gain at 10) volume 5, the tone my ears like is the later, hope this helps, and by the way on full power



Thank you for that H, does it compare to Johans jmp in the video.... I keep watching and scrolling through these forums because I just can't get a practice sorted and it's frustrating.... one day guys, one day.... :-(


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have to say he was getting breakup (to my ears at 3 as well) not heavy but you could tell it was getting there


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am no doubt eq’ed a bit differently but I can try and do a clip after I get off work!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My problem is going to be with the mode in which I record (iPhone) and the clipping issue, once I get to a certain dB,


----------



## JLBIII

After getting the Origin several months ago I finally had a chance to crank up my 50H into two 4 x 12" cabs yesterday without worrying about neighbors or cops at the door. Master on 10, Gain 8, Presence 4, EQ to taste. Started in LOW setting. Had a couple of hours playing time on the amp at lower knob settings already but the first thing I noticed was the smell you get when you heat up the tubes for the first time or so. LOL Initial impression "Wow". To me it does sound Plexi sweet with just the right amount of tone and tube distortion. I used a '72 JMP 50 watt head with EL34's from '76 to '83 when I traded it in for a 2204. Still have the 2204 but wished I would had kept the JMP. I had been looking for that sound again and I think the Origin has nailed it. The addition of the Gain knob is a nice feature and the boost makes it go to 11. Was surprised at how loud a 1 watt amp could be. Even using a 1936 cab I get the neighbors complaining. Have to see how it cuts thru in a band setting. Going to MID setting only seemed to raise the volume just a little. Going to the HIGH setting this thing is a beast. Ear plugs were a necessity. Power chords were rich and full sounding. Lead notes would just sing out, bloom and sustain forever. The only effect I tried was a Wah pedal. Nice tonal sweep. No problems there. Rolling back on the guitar volume still gave full sounding chords and notes that rang out. Nothing tinny here. JCM's sound great along with JVM's but there's just something about a cranked plexi sound that just touches the soul. 

So initial impressions are positive. Sound is plexi awesome. Price is great. We'll have to see about build quality. Never had any problems gigging out with the '72 JMP. Let's see if the Origin can do the same. Looking forward to putting it thru it's paces and really dialing in the amp with some different speaker combinations then try comparing it to a 1987X.


----------



## ken361

yeah fat dynamic tones


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> yeah fat dynamic tones



Yeah, the only thing I like fat other than the ol johnson!


----------



## ken361

Guy on the tube owns the 1987 and the Origin said there close and the Astoria also.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have had mine over a month, is the honeymoon supposed to be over? Well I’m sorry but mine is still kicking ass and taking names, and it is for sure a keeper!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Thank you for that H, does it compare to Johans jmp in the video.... I keep watching and scrolling through these forums because I just can't get a practice sorted and it's frustrating.... one day guys, one day.... :-(


Sorry I didn’t get the chance to put up the clip for you, yesterday I will try and get it up today


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I hope that this helps pita to do on my own  I just got tired of waiting for the grandson to help me out, I started on the neck pup, but the last segment was on the bridge!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have to say my brother’s thanks for all the positive support, I feel very proud to be a member of the most kick ass forum on the net


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is the way I like to hear it


----------



## MarshallDog

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is the way I like to hear it




Sounded great man...love it!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Sounded great man...love it!


 I want to let all the doubters know how well built these amps are, when I got ready to do the volume test. For my other brother here, I cranked the volume to 10- put the gain at 1 and no sound, WTF, started with unplugging the cable, went straight in, cranked it back up, nothing, checked the back, and the speaker cable was not plugged in many expletives later, corrected the issue, and everything is fine, my grandson and his buds, had a jam yesterday and he forgot to plug it back in!! So my amp took a licking and kept on ticking


----------



## MarshallDog

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I want to let all the doubters know how well built these amps are, when I got ready to do the volume test. For my other brother here, I cranked the volume to 10- put the gain at 1 and no sound, WTF, started with unplugging the cable, went straight in, cranked it back up, nothing, checked the back, and the speaker cable was in plugged, many expletives later, corrected the issue, and everything is fine, my grandson and his buds, had a jam yesterday and he forgot to plug it back in!! So my amp took a licking and kept on ticking



Wow, got lucky there!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Wow, got lucky there!


I damn sure did, plus it goes to show how well the amp is built now (with fingers crossed) I hope I didn’t jinx myself, lol


----------



## MarshallDog

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I damn sure did, plus it goes to show how well the amp is built



Yup!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

So I would like to say, all you guys that think that the Vietnam amps are junk! I think not


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I hope that this helps pita to do on my own  I just got tired of waiting for the grandson to help me out, I started on the neck pup, but the last segment was on the bridge!




You are the best Herb! Thank you bud! Very helpful, :-D


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> You are the best Herb! Thank you bud! Very helpful, :-D


No problem brother,glad I was able to help!


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I want to let all the doubters know how well built these amps are, when I got ready to do the volume test. For my other brother here, I cranked the volume to 10- put the gain at 1 and no sound, WTF, started with unplugging the cable, went straight in, cranked it back up, nothing, checked the back, and the speaker cable was in plugged, many expletives later, corrected the issue, and everything is fine, my grandson and his buds, had a jam yesterday and he forgot to plug it back in!! So my amp took a licking and kept on ticking



Ohh, so the cable wasn't plugged in? 

Well, that's been discussed you know, these amps can be run with just the DI out with NO speaker..... it's been tested and verified, and is in the manual.... that's good news for those who have a wife and kids to placate! Headphones on! XD \,,/


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Ohh, so the cable wasn't plugged in?
> 
> Well, that's been discussed you know, these amps can be run with just the DI out with NO speaker..... it's been tested and verified, and is in the manual.... that's good news for those who have a wife and kids to placate! Headphones on! XD \,,/


My gut reaction was that I fried the amp, But no she pulled through like a champ


----------



## Buzzard

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> So I would like to say, all you guys that think that the Vietnam amps are junk! I think not


 Good to know but I'll wait to see if they end up like a bugera . Looking like a roman candle on the 4th of july.lol. Too soon to tell imo. $650 may seem cheap to some but the way I look at it ,it's $650 - that I could have put into a better plexi style amp.


----------



## colchar

Anyone want to summarize the last 23 pages? I've got an early '84 JCM800 2203 but only play at home so that thing is ridiculously overpowered for my purposes and I am considering a lower watt amp - but have no idea which I should get.

ETA: I should add that I prefer combos for portability, and also have an AC15.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

colchar said:


> Anyone want to summarize the last 23 pages? I've got an early '84 JCM800 2203 but only play at home so that thing is ridiculously overpowered for my purposes and I am considering a lower watt amp - but have no idea which I should get.
> 
> ETA: I should add that I prefer combos for portability, and also have an AC15.




Well, that's the 50...... There is a combo version.... There#s a 20 watt combo version(which everyone went mad for because it's more portable, smaller, lighter, and a 20 watt tube amp with attenuation....



I have an AC15, I love it, it's made in china, sounds great, but I wanted something a bit different and always wanted a Marshall but they've always seemed to cater to the high gain, compressed, heavy metal type of sound, getting gain from the pre-amp and diode clipping, which just sounded too much saturation to me, and didn't inspire me when I played em....
I like old school, I like that mostly clean, glassy, kinda crunch, that ACDC 'kerrang' and 'cut', where you can still hear most of the original signal trying to fight off the distortion of the tubes and stay clean.....

These Origin amps appear to me to be the opposite of the high-gain, over saturated, metal amps, and have taken it back to their roots.... I wasn't keen on the 10" speaker, so I've got the 20 watt head to go with a 2x12 cab, I figured it would be more usable at home levels, and I know from the Vox that 15 watts is enough, so 20 is plenty....

Most owners are thoroughly impressed with them, and the youtube videos are getting better than the start.... I swear some of those reviewers were intentionally trashing the sound, mine sounds nothing like em!


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

They really love pedals too it seems!! :-D


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Newest video...... Well, it's lush clean too! There's plenty gain on tap, but I think he's holding back for some reason....


----------



## Buzzard

origin 50 sounds dull and ball less than the 1987x .


----------



## ken361

Buzzard said:


> origin 50 sounds dull and ball less than the 1987x .


Na he said to me its surprising close,warmer some


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Buzzard said:


> origin 50 sounds dull and ball less than the 1987x .



It does drop volume a little, little more bottom to it... but so close sound wise.... and you've got to remember we're not in that room stood next it!


----------



## eastsidecincy

That 1987x reissue sound great...better than the Origin


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

eastsidecincy said:


> That 1987x reissue sound great...better than the Origin


Hey brother you are right, but it also cost’s aprox 1,000$ more.  I am happy as shit with mine


----------



## MarshallDog

colchar said:


> Anyone want to summarize the last 23 pages? I've got an early '84 JCM800 2203 but only play at home so that thing is ridiculously overpowered for my purposes and I am considering a lower watt amp - but have no idea which I should get.
> 
> ETA: I should add that I prefer combos for portability, and also have an AC15.



50W combo version all the way and its not that heavy.


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> 50W combo version all the way and its not that heavy.


yeah much for comfortable then my dsl40


----------



## Infestissuman

I would go with the 50C. Then you can pick your favorite 12 inch speaker, you can go to medium and low power to get tube tone at home (although 20 is really loud)., and 50 when you need to let ‘er roar. I wanted a plexi sound at home myself. I would pay for a plexi reissue if it wasn’t so damn loud. With an attenuator between the amp and the speaker I can dime my 50 head on medium power at volume that won’t get the cops called on me, although it starts overdriving and stops getting louder before that which is what you want anyway. 50 is too loud to overdrive the power tubes even with an attenuator, but I’d go for the 50C for the 12 inch speaker so you have many more voice options. Plus effects loop, excellent clean for pedals, same stuff others have said. If they made a reissue plexi as a scaled down 20 watt head then that would really be appealing...but that’s pretty much the Origin it’s just not made in England. Hope that helps.


----------



## ken361

I crank the 50 every weekend its not that much louder then my dsl at least with origins stock speaker in the basement


----------



## Infestissuman

ken361 said:


> I crank the 50 every weekend its not that much louder then my dsl at least with origins stock speaker in the basement


I’m kind of pushing my luck with the medium power in my attached apartment garage though.


----------



## Buzzard

I’d get the 50h origin. This way you’ve got more options for speakers. Plus combos tend to have more issues with overheating,rattling etc. it’s just as easy to move a light head like that with a 1-12 or2-12 Cab than a combo.


----------



## colchar

Buzzard said:


> I’d get the 50h origin. This way you’ve got more options for speakers. Plus combos tend to have more issues with overheating,rattling etc. it’s just as easy to move a light head like that with a 1-12 or2-12 Cab than a combo.




I find it much more of a pain in the arse to move the head and cab (2x12) than a combo because I have to unhook them, move each individually, then hook them back up.

I like the idea of a combo like the Origin 50, but also like the idea of a Bluesbreaker combo as well (a friend has one and I love the thing...but he refuses to trade or sell it to me, the bastard).

The 2203 is a ridiculous amount of power for home use, but it was kind of a dream amp so I bought it from a friend who was willing to part with it after he bought a Friedman. As impractical as it is, it remains a dream amp so perhaps I should consider putting wheels on the damned cab. That would solve the portability problem, but the problem with it being ridiculously overpowered for home use would remain.


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

colchar said:


> I find it much more of a pain in the arse to move the head and cab (2x12) than a combo because I have to unhook them, move each individually, then hook them back up.
> 
> I like the idea of a combo like the Origin 50, but also like the idea of a Bluesbreaker combo as well (a friend has one and I love the thing...but he refuses to trade or sell it to me, the bastard).
> 
> The 2203 is a ridiculous amount of power for home use, but it was kind of a dream amp so I bought it from a friend who was willing to part with it after he bought a Friedman. As impractical as it is, it remains a dream amp so perhaps I should consider putting wheels on the damned cab. That would solve the portability problem, but the problem with it being ridiculously overpowered for home use would remain.



What cab do use with your 2203? I suggest holding on to your 2203 for sure just because it is an irreplaceable amp, but add an origin head or combo to your stable.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

colchar said:


> I find it much more of a pain in the arse to move the head and cab (2x12) than a combo because I have to unhook them, move each individually, then hook them back up.
> 
> I like the idea of a combo like the Origin 50, but also like the idea of a Bluesbreaker combo as well (a friend has one and I love the thing...but he refuses to trade or sell it to me, the bastard).
> 
> The 2203 is a ridiculous amount of power for home use, but it was kind of a dream amp so I bought it from a friend who was willing to part with it after he bought a Friedman. As impractical as it is, it remains a dream amp so perhaps I should consider putting wheels on the damned cab. That would solve the portability problem, but the problem with it being ridiculously overpowered for home use would remain.


True but what a glorious amp, I for one could live with the short comings of the Home use senerio


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> I crank the 50 every weekend its not that much louder then my dsl at least with origins stock speaker in the basement


Ken have you tried pairing the two together yet? When you do get back to me with your findings


----------



## McToot

Alreet geezers!

Bit of a newbie here (well very much so) and haven't chugged through all 24 pages of this thread, but thought I'd post a quick snap of my new amp: Origin 20H. Not really had a chance to get to know it yet, at least not properly. It's base clean tone sounds lovely and it seems to take pedals well. There's precious little gain available until you get the power tubes properly chugging, but I'm guessing that it will sound sweet when I can actually turn the wick up. It's natural habitat is not the bedroom (front room in my case) which is where I play most. Gives me an excuse to get a couple of mates together, hire out a rehearsal room and get going...


----------



## ken361

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ken have you tried pairing the two together yet? When you do get back to me with your findings


no not yet


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> no not yet


----------



## ken361

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


>


only play loud at my GF's condo im not taking 2 amps over lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> only play loud at my GF's condo im not taking 2 amps over lol


 Ok Ken I will let you slide, but only this time


----------



## ken361

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ok Ken I will let you slide, but only this time


haha


----------



## MarshallDog

You two crack me up


----------



## ken361

Bedroom levels boosted with fryette SAS pedal couple hours on the speaker
I could of beefed the tone up a little more though. Maybe a little too much tilt? was at 7 or so?


----------



## Buzzard

These origins remind me of brad paisleys tone using his DR Z amps.


----------



## whitecloud

ken361 said:


> Bedroom levels boosted with fryette SAS pedal couple hours on the speaker
> I could of beefed the tone up a little more though. Maybe a little too much tilt at 7 or so?



Sounds great Ken. Thanks for the share


----------



## ken361

whitecloud said:


> Sounds great Ken. Thanks for the share


Thanks bud i still should get a sm57 someday


----------



## whitecloud

Probably pick up a 57 on Craigslist pretty cheap I'd think. While I am at it is the speaker jacks on your 50c corrected and where did you purchase yours? I have loyalty/rewards points accrued at MF and am thinking of pulling the trigger on the Origin 20h soon. So far all I know is Sweetwater checks the amps prior to shipping but with my points and possible discounts hard to to not go with MF


----------



## ken361

whitecloud said:


> Probably pick up a 57 on Craigslist pretty cheap I'd think. While I am at it is the speaker jacks on your 50c corrected and where did you purchase yours? I have loyalty/rewards points accrued at MF and am thinking of pulling the trigger on the Origin 20h soon. So far all I know is Sweetwater checks the amps prior to shipping but with my points and possible discounts hard to to not go with MF


dont see a sticker on it, I think the serial is from couple months ago


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> Bedroom levels boosted with fryette SAS pedal couple hours on the speaker
> I could of beefed the tone up a little more though. Maybe a little too much tilt? was at 7 or so?




Sounds dam good to me. Now I want go learn that song...dam!!!


----------



## colchar

Kinkless Tetrode said:


> What cab do use with your 2203? I suggest holding on to your 2203 for sure just because it is an irreplaceable amp, but add an origin head or combo to your stable.




I am using a PRS 2x12 with Creambacks.


----------



## colchar

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> True but what a glorious amp, I for one could live with the short comings of the Home use senerio




Yeah, sober second thought has me reconsidering getting rid of it. For a 50 watt JMP? Sure. For anything else? No, unless an old Hiwatt falls into my lap.


----------



## parachute

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Newest video...... Well, it's lush clean too! There's plenty gain on tap, but I think he's holding back for some reason....



Souns pretty good to me.


----------



## ken361

.


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

.


----------



## ken361

another bedroom/basement gig no effects I changed the mic direction its hard to see were the outside of the cone is


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> another bedroom/basement gig no effects I changed the mic direction its hard to see were the outside of the cone is



Nice riffage Ken, the LP sounds good. We’re y boosting it ?


----------



## ken361

No boost gain maxed


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> No boost gain maxed





ken361 said:


> No boost gain maxed


Cool sounds really full Ken


----------



## ken361

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool sounds really full Ken


yeah not bad for bedroom levels


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> yeah not bad for bedroom levels


I am not quite getting as much drive as you got down low! Maybe I should experiment some more


----------



## ken361

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am not quite getting as much drive as you got down low! Maybe I should experiment some more


my pickups are not that hot really tungsol v1 and 2 JJ's


----------



## ken361

whats your pickup height at MM or 32nd?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Don’t remember I am still at work, won’t be home for 2 hours, I did put ruby’s in the power tube slots though


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I don’t have any more decent pres to roll, only chicken shit spares


----------



## ken361

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Don’t remember I am still at work, won’t be home for 2 hours, I did put ruby’s in the power tube slots though


hows the rubys? I have them in the dsl ,might have to break them in to smooth out


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

It’s a subtle difference but I am still working them in


----------



## kingbee

Does anyone know how many db the gain boost is?


----------



## Parducci

Hey guys..... Have a 50h and when I fired it up in low power it came on in high power. I switched through all 3 power modes and there was no change. This is the second time this has happened. I opened it up and checked for loose wires or any thing goofy/fried on the boards and didn't come across anything. Any ideas? I'm still under my 45 days at GC so I can certainly return it if need be.


----------



## MarshallDog

Parducci said:


> Hey guys..... Have a 50h and when I fired it up in low power it came on in high power. I switched through all 3 power modes and there was no change. This is the second time this has happened. I opened it up and checked for loose wires or any thing goofy/fried on the boards and didn't come across anything. Any ideas? I'm still under my 45 days at GC so I can certainly return it if need be.



No idea but I would waste no time at all returning it and getting a new one. It’s probably a bad switching chip and you don’t need the hassle dealing with it.


----------



## Jchop76

Someone make a video on how to bias the 50h without a bias rite. please.

Also what speakers are most finding work good with the 50h? 25m Greenbacks?, Vintage 30s?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

At this time I have access to an Orange 212 with v30’s or my mg cabs, that are going to get greenies in one and creams in the other, sorry I am no help, it does sound good with the v30’s though, all my clips in this thread are with the mg cabs


----------



## kingbee

Have a new Marshall MX212R with 2 Eminence Governors. Sounds awesome!


----------



## Parducci

Have a Marshall MX212A with G1275T and Eminence Man O War. Love how it sounds.


----------



## ken361

picked up a Soul food pedal yesterday and a EH Canyon delay/looper its pretty sweet! at the store I had the gain much higher as I was testing it but im using it as clean boost and gain around 9 oclock for now it adds some nice mids and a tad more gain and works well with the boost function on or off. Those 2 add a nice demention to the sound im digging it!


----------



## ken361

im running both upfront and its working well, the Soul is in bypass mode and the Canyon is in true bypass


----------



## tce63

So today i upgraded my Marshall Origin 20C with a 10" Greenback

What a difference, the amp comes to live, couldn´t really get the amp to break up erlier with tele:s but now...........
I had to dial the Gain down quit a bit.

An easy upgrade that i recomened


----------



## MarshallDog

tce63 said:


> So today i upgraded my Marshall Origin 20C with a 10" Greenback
> 
> What a difference, the amp comes to live, couldn´t really get the amp to break up erlier with tele:S bud now...........
> I had to dial the Gain down quit a bit.
> 
> An easy upgrade that i recomened



Glad it worked out for you!!!

The first thing I did with my Origin 50C was rip out that POS OEM speaker and pop in the Creamback G12M-65...and I like it a lot!


----------



## ken361

Something different for you guys  also I picked up a Affinity Squier Strat dirt cheap for 20.00 he wanted 50 its a little beat on then I seen some deep stress cracks at the neck pocket area he said he didn't see those and i don't have to buy well i offered him 20 he said ok. It sounds pretty dam good on the 50c just had to back off the treb and presence. Bridge and neck sounded best with the soul food pedal which added some spank and a tad of gain.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Something different for you guys  also I picked up a Affinity Squier Strat dirt cheap for 20.00 he wanted 50 its a little beat on then I seen some deep stress cracks at the neck pocket area he said he didn't see those and i don't have to buy well i offered him 20 he said ok. It sounds pretty dam good on the 50c just had to back off the treb and presence. Bridge and neck sounded best with the soul food pedal which added some spank and a tad of gain.



Hey Ken, GC has proline pickgaurds with the humbucker cut out in the bridge, for about 20$, pick one up and drop a SD 59 in the bridge, they really sing with this simple mod


----------



## ken361

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hey Ken, GC has proline pickgaurds with the humbucker cut out in the bridge, for about 20$, pick one up and drop a SD 59 in the bridge, they really sing with this simple mod


strat sounded good on the bridge the other day, yesterday plugged into the dsl red channel at low volume is sounded good and spanky. The SF pedal adds some nice mids to the amps. I did have a MIM strat/hum last year and a USA strat but it was a bit bright with the ET 65 speaker Im sure the creamback would mesh well.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Yes it will, the yellow one that I play is an affinity, the red one is a MIM, both are set up differently, but each sounds good (to me anyways)


----------



## whitecloud

ken361 said:


> strat sounded good on the bridge the other day, yesterday plugged into the dsl red channel at low volume is sounded good and spanky. The SF pedal adds some nice mids to the amps. I did have a MIM strat/hum last year and a USA strat but it was a bit bright with the ET 65 speaker Im sure the creamback would mesh well.


I can't help it Ken and am always surprised you saying how bright the WGS ET-65 is. Especially when compared to the 70/80 which you've done in the past. I really wonder if you got an oddball ET65 that went rogue


----------



## ken361

whitecloud said:


> I can't help it Ken and am always surprised you saying how bright the WGS ET-65 is. Especially when compared to the 70/80 which you've done in the past. I really wonder if you got an oddball ET65 that went rogue


someone else stated that there better in closed back cabs opposed to open backs. There EQ is like I cant remember exactly is 6 bass 4 mids and 6 treb


----------



## whitecloud

ken361 said:


> someone else stated that there better in closed back cabs opposed to open backs. There EQ is like I cant remember exactly is 6 bass 4 mids and 6 treb


Yeah your a combo kinda Guy. Those of us with heads usually have several cabs and one with differing speakers and configurations. So your missing out on all the fun


----------



## ken361

whitecloud said:


> Yeah your a combo kinda Guy. Those of us with heads usually have several cabs and one with differing speakers and configurations. So your missing out on all the fun


yeah I know;( I had a 412 with G12' s then greenbacks but i wanted something I could take to my girlfriends house and jam on the weekends.Actually combo's distribute the sound pretty well and not dimensional like some cabs.


----------



## Dan Zinca

Hello guys!
I need your help to solve two problems I'm facing. I just got my new Marshall Origin 20 combo and I have the following problems:
1. As soon as I start it, there is a hum, which I suspect comes from the power transformer. The yellow mask overheats very heavily in the area of the two switches. After about an hour of playing, it gets quite bad.
2. The power attenuation when I switch from 20 watts to 3 watts and then to 0.1 watts does not seem to be so obvious.I mean, when I'm running on low power, or 0.1 watts, I can not give the master volume to the maximum, to get that overdrive, because I bother the neighbors. On this setting, the amplifier seems pretty dazzling. Is this normal?
To solve this impediment I use drive pedals, but I would still want a natural overdrive ...
I apologize for posting on Origin 50, but I find it more active tread.
Thanx!
Dan


----------



## tce63

Dan Zinca said:


> Hello guys!
> I need your help to solve two problems I'm facing. I just got my new Marshall Origin 20 combo and I have the following problems:
> 1. As soon as I start it, there is a hum, which I suspect comes from the power transformer. The yellow mask overheats very heavily in the area of the two switches. After about an hour of playing, it gets quite bad.
> 2. The power attenuation when I switch from 20 watts to 3 watts and then to 0.1 watts does not seem to be so obvious.I mean, when I'm running on low power, or 0.1 watts, I can not give the master volume to the maximum, to get that overdrive, because I bother the neighbors. On this setting, the amplifier seems pretty dazzling. Is this normal?
> To solve this impediment I use drive pedals, but I would still want a natural overdrive ...
> I apologize for posting on Origin 50, but I find it more active tread.
> Thanx!
> Dan



For your first question i have no answer, my Origin hum just a little, when i take out the guitar cable its quit.
I have dimmer for the lights in the same room and that can be a part of the problem.

But the second question i hope i can.

I had the problem that my Single coils guitars didnt break up before the amp almost reach full gain and full volume.
It was easier wih my LP of cource, but had to be at 4 a clock booth Gain and Volume

So i run the amp with my Vox cab with 2*12 Greenbacks and that was a big differnce

I ordered a 10" Greenback and now i have to turn the Gain down quite a bit and the amp still breakup

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Dan Zinca

Thank you for your answer. That hum or noise is there whether or not the guitar is plug in or not, so I suspect it may be from the transformer and maybe that's why it gets so hot. Its not from audio path of the amp.
I tried both, with my strat and with my les paul, but for breakup I must have gain and master volumes at 3 o'clock. I intrigue that the amp is pretty loud even on the low setting.


----------



## tce63

Dan Zinca said:


> Thank you for your answer. That hum or noise is there whether or not the guitar is plug in or not, so I suspect it may be from the transformer and maybe that's why it gets so hot. Its not from audio path of the amp.
> I tried both, with my strat and with my les paul, but for breakup I must have gain and master volumes at 3 o'clock. I intrigue that the amp is pretty loud even on the low setting.



Sorry (from Sweden) If I was unclear
What I ment was that with the new Greenback speaker, The Origin 20C begins to breakup much sooner than with the original V-speaker.
So you can play at much lower volume than with the original speaker and get a nice breakup.

Cheers


----------



## ken361

tce63 said:


> Sorry (from Sweden) If I was unclear
> What I meant was that with the new Greenback speaker, The Origin 20C begins to breakup much sooner than with the original V-speaker.
> So you can play at much lower volume than with the original speaker and get a nice breakup.
> GB Is a 25 watt speaker so it will break up early great speaker. The EVH's are 20 watts that sound great on Jeff's demo.
> Cheers


----------



## Dan Zinca

Aha! I understand now. I will try this. Can you tell me with the Greenback wich are the gain and volume positions to breakup ?
Thank you!
Dan


----------



## StonehouseGuitars

Hey guys, first post here, google search brought me here. Having issues with the Origin 50H and wanted any advice from experienced people.

Problem is, to me, the amp sounds very thin and 2 dimensional. There’s almost no warmth to it, the sound reminds me of dry paper being shuffled across a table or something. I thought it was something defective in the amp at first so I sent it back and got another one, but this one sounds exactly the same. I have to turn the gain all the way to 11 and pull the knob to get any warmth whatsoever out of it. Anything below 7 sounds tin can thin. And, for whatever reason, the more I turn up the master volume, the brighter and more shrill the amp gets instead of getting more full and round. I have tried every combination of knob settings, FX loop configurations, and everything I can think of. I just can’t get this thing to sound good.

The vast majority of people I see playing these amps all use les Paul’s. I don’t, and I’m wondering if this is why? I’m wondering if my pickups are the culprit. I also wonder if this amp has a built in noise gate? I just don’t know. Don’t have this problem with any other amp using the same setup so I’m stumped 

My basic setup and approach isn’t the conventional one. I use very low output quiet pickups on a strat, put that into OD pedals (tube screamer/etc.) and then to the front of the amp on the clean channel and play on high volume. This way I get more of the amps sound, more dynamics, and less mud, as well as being able to switch between clean and full saturation with basically just the volume knob on my guitar. I have had great success with this technique with almost every amp I’ve played. My main amp is a JCM2000, but I also use the DSL100H, a few fender amps, and they all sound great compared to this thing. I’ve played through lots of amps and never had this much trouble getting a usable sound. Since my main approach is only using 1 channel on my amps this thing really seemed to fit the bill ( I’ve dreamed of a plexi but can’t afford.). I should also mention I’m playing into 1960 cabs with G12T75 speakers.

Does anyone have any tips as to what I should do? Does anyone have a similar setup (strat with low output pickups)?


----------



## MarshallDog

StonehouseGuitars said:


> Hey guys, first post here, google search brought me here. Having issues with the Origin 50H and wanted any advice from experienced people.
> 
> Problem is, to me, the amp sounds very thin and 2 dimensional. There’s almost no warmth to it, the sound reminds me of dry paper being shuffled across a table or something. I thought it was something defective in the amp at first so I sent it back and got another one, but this one sounds exactly the same. I have to turn the gain all the way to 11 and pull the knob to get any warmth whatsoever out of it. Anything below 7 sounds tin can thin. And, for whatever reason, the more I turn up the master volume, the brighter and more shrill the amp gets instead of getting more full and round. I have tried every combination of knob settings, FX loop configurations, and everything I can think of. I just can’t get this thing to sound good.
> 
> The vast majority of people I see playing these amps all use les Paul’s. I don’t, and I’m wondering if this is why? I’m wondering if my pickups are the culprit. I also wonder if this amp has a built in noise gate? I just don’t know. Don’t have this problem with any other amp using the same setup so I’m stumped
> 
> My basic setup and approach isn’t the conventional one. I use very low output quiet pickups on a strat, put that into OD pedals (tube screamer/etc.) and then to the front of the amp on the clean channel and play on high volume. This way I get more of the amps sound, more dynamics, and less mud, as well as being able to switch between clean and full saturation with basically just the volume knob on my guitar. I have had great success with this technique with almost every amp I’ve played. My main amp is a JCM2000, but I also use the DSL100H, a few fender amps, and they all sound great compared to this thing. I’ve played through lots of amps and never had this much trouble getting a usable sound. Since my main approach is only using 1 channel on my amps this thing really seemed to fit the bill ( I’ve dreamed of a plexi but can’t afford.). I should also mention I’m playing into 1960 cabs with G12T75 speakers.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips as to what I should do? Does anyone have a similar setup (strat with low output pickups)?



I run my combo with a Creamback G12-M65 and mullad EL34s and Perferred Series 7025 12AX7s and it sounds great almost need to in rease presence a bit very warm. I also use LPSs most of the time but it still sounds great with my Strat!!! It may just need to break in but I will say the stock tubes suck and I pulled them right away.


----------



## StonehouseGuitars

MarshallDog said:


> I run my combo with a Creamback G12-M65 and mullad EL34s and Perferred Series 7025 12AX7s and it sounds great almost need to in rease presence a bit very warm. I also use LPSs most of the time but it still sounds great with my Strat!!! It may just need to break in but I will say the stock tubes suck and I pulled them right away.



Any tips for how to bias the tubes on this amp? Was thinking of changing the tubes


----------



## ken361

Maybe a bias issue? I have the 50 watt combo, with a Les Paul Custom I keep the bass at 2 and with a strat/tele about the same. Plenty of warmth if I want it. Tungsol v1 v2 v3 JJ 803. Dump those chinese tubes in the v2 and 3


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

StonehouseGuitars said:


> Hey guys, first post here, google search brought me here. Having issues with the Origin 50H and wanted any advice from experienced people.
> 
> Problem is, to me, the amp sounds very thin and 2 dimensional. There’s almost no warmth to it, the sound reminds me of dry paper being shuffled across a table or something. I thought it was something defective in the amp at first so I sent it back and got another one, but this one sounds exactly the same. I have to turn the gain all the way to 11 and pull the knob to get any warmth whatsoever out of it. Anything below 7 sounds tin can thin. And, for whatever reason, the more I turn up the master volume, the brighter and more shrill the amp gets instead of getting more full and round. I have tried every combination of knob settings, FX loop configurations, and everything I can think of. I just can’t get this thing to sound good.
> 
> The vast majority of people I see playing these amps all use les Paul’s. I don’t, and I’m wondering if this is why? I’m wondering if my pickups are the culprit. I also wonder if this amp has a built in noise gate? I just don’t know. Don’t have this problem with any other amp using the same setup so I’m stumped
> 
> My basic setup and approach isn’t the conventional one. I use very low output quiet pickups on a strat, put that into OD pedals (tube screamer/etc.) and then to the front of the amp on the clean channel and play on high volume. This way I get more of the amps sound, more dynamics, and less mud, as well as being able to switch between clean and full saturation with basically just the volume knob on my guitar. I have had great success with this technique with almost every amp I’ve played. My main amp is a JCM2000, but I also use the DSL100H, a few fender amps, and they all sound great compared to this thing. I’ve played through lots of amps and never had this much trouble getting a usable sound. Since my main approach is only using 1 channel on my amps this thing really seemed to fit the bill ( I’ve dreamed of a plexi but can’t afford.). I should also mention I’m playing into 1960 cabs with G12T75 speakers.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips as to what I should do? Does anyone have a similar setup (strat with low output pickups)?


1’st welcome to the forum, I have the same amp,(50h) I use a SD1 set to clean boost, and yes for the most part I am humbucker equipped Gibson’s , I do have a couple of strats but all have/ humbuckers or SD jb jr’s, but I am not getting thin and harsh tones


----------



## StonehouseGuitars

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> 1’st welcome to the forum, I have the same amp,(50h) I use a SD1 set to clean boost, and yes for the most part I am humbucker equipped Gibson’s , I do have a couple of strats but all have/ humbuckers or SD jb jr’s, but I am not getting thin and harsh tones



Thanks for the welcome, I have used Marshall amps for 20 years as my primary sound, never knew of this website. 

I think I might try a retube, I did this with JJs on one of my other amps and I wasn’t real impressed. Any suggestions for a better quality tube? I’ve heard Mullard are supposed to have a darker sound so I might try those. Does anyone have info, pics, or links to info on where the trim pots etc are or what bias settings? Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

StonehouseGuitars said:


> Thanks for the welcome, I have used Marshall amps for 20 years as my primary sound, never knew of this website.
> 
> I think I might try a retube, I did this with JJs on one of my other amps and I wasn’t real impressed. Any suggestions for a better quality tube? I’ve heard Mullard are supposed to have a darker sound so I might try those. Does anyone have info, pics, or links to info on where the trim pots etc are or what bias settings? Thanks


From what I understand the 20 is a fixed bias, so no trim pots, pop any tubes you want in there, I put ruby’s in the power tube slot, I have just purchased some mullards for the pres, have not rolled any pres yet, but as I said in my previous post, I am using the SD1 all the time and mine is fat sounding to me, a few pages back I have a clip up with the origin and a lead 100 mosfet, with my LP studio!! If you get bored give it a listen, this forum rocks and there are a lot of knowledgeable people here that can help you with anything, I know this well as I have gained a shitload of knowledge here!


----------



## ken361

DI out speaker unplugged then ran through the Mobile interface


----------



## StonehouseGuitars

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> From what I understand the 20 is a fixed bias, so no trim pots, pop any tubes you want in there, I put ruby’s in the power tube slot, I have just purchased some mullards for the pres, have not rolled any pres yet, but as I said in my previous post, I am using the SD1 all the time and mine is fat sounding to me, a few pages back I have a clip up with the origin and a lead 100 mosfet, with my LP studio!! If you get bored give it a listen, this forum rocks and there are a lot of knowledgeable people here that can help you with anything, I know this well as I have gained a shitload of knowledge here!




Thanks for the info, I have the 50 not the 20, is this fixed bias as well? Don’t want to blow the amp right after I’ve voided the warrantee lol


----------



## MarshallDog

StonehouseGuitars said:


> Thanks for the info, I have the 50 not the 20, is this fixed bias as well? Don’t want to blow the amp right after I’ve voided the warrantee lol



No it’s not fixed bias. There is one little black pot in there that you will see, it’s rather obvious.


----------



## MarshallDog

So, now I am pissed and disappointed.

Last night while playing my Origin 50 combo about 7.5 gain and 4 on volume for a few minutes, Im start hearing some crackling, scratchy static sounds when I would hit certain notes. I’m thinking a microphonic pre amp tube. I keep playing and a few minutes later the volume starts dropping to zero and the indicator light goes out. I’m like wtf now? So I take the chassi out expecting something major. I see no blown fuses, no burnt components, check all connections and put in new pre amp tubes and Mullard EL34S. Button it up and it powers up. So I start playing but the crackling sounds are still there. So I start rotating more tubes with no luck. I then plug the amp into a 4x12 cab thinking it might be a bad speaker. Nope, still does it. I even tried another guitar. So after trying external speakers and rolling many pre and power tubes it is still doing it. It’s now on my bench and I can’t see anything obvious. If it was a microphonic Tube (but I’ve tried many different tubes already) wouldn’t plugging the amp into a separate cab most likely stop it?

I’m at a lose here and it looks like it might be going to my Tech. What a pain in the ass. I just can’t believe another newer Marshall model amp with Phucking issues and my 3000.00 dollar Friedman just keeps on running...good GOD.

Anyone have any last minute suggestions before I take it in?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

StonehouseGuitars said:


> Thanks for the info, I have the 50 not the 20, is this fixed bias as well? Don’t want to blow the amp right after I’ve voided the warrantee lol


No the 50 needs to be biased, sorry I thought yours was a 20


----------



## MarshallDog

StonehouseGuitars said:


> Any tips for how to bias the tubes on this amp? Was thinking of changing the tubes



I use the Weber BiasRite meter so unfortunately I do not. Maybe someone else can assist you.


----------



## StonehouseGuitars

MarshallDog said:


> I use the Weber BiasRite meter so unfortunately I do not. Maybe someone else can assist you.





MarshallDog said:


> So, now I am pissed and disappointed.
> 
> Last night while playing my Origin 50 combo about 7.5 gain and 4 on volume for a few minutes, Im start hearing some crackling, scratchy static sounds when I would hit certain notes. I’m thinking a microphonic pre amp tube. I keep playing and a few minutes later the volume starts dropping to zero and the indicator light goes out. I’m like wtf now? So I take the chassi out expecting something major. I see no blown fuses, no burnt components, check all connections and put in new pre amp tubes and Mullard EL34S. Button it up and it powers up. So I start playing but the crackling sounds are still there. So I start rotating more tubes with no luck. I then plug the amp into a 4x12 cab thinking it might be a bad speaker. Nope, still does it. I even tried another guitar. So after trying external speakers and rolling many pre and power tubes it is still doing it. It’s now on my bench and I can’t see anything obvious. If it was a microphonic Tube (but I’ve tried many different tubes already) wouldn’t plugging the amp into a separate cab most likely stop it?
> 
> I’m at a lose here and it looks like it might be going to my Tech. What a pain in the ass. I just can’t believe another newer Marshall model amp with Phucking issues and my 3000.00 dollar Friedman just keeps on running...good GOD.
> 
> Anyone have any last minute suggestions before I take it in?



I had this happen on an amp before, it was the transformer burning out. Pretty sad if that’s happening on a bran new amp. Could be you were overloading it somehow. I’ve not had spectacular luck with the newer nam-made Marshall amps (past 5-10 years) and with the prices of the newer ones you’re almost better off buying a used JCM or British made one for the same price. No one is doubting the quality of those. I just wanted that plexi sound so bad, and hell, it even looks like a plexi. But, it ain’t. I’m past my 30 days return so I’ll probably just stack it on my other amps hook it into a 2x12 and run it on 10 and forget about it until it explodes, more Marshall to add to my wall of sound can’t hurt anything but by itself this amp is pretty disappointing. Not just sonically but little things like having to plug the foot switch in to even be able to use anything in the FX loop. I was actually going to get the combo until I found out the combos were all catching on fire, so, there’s that too.


----------



## ken361

Every Time I get the crackle or hum its a power tube, never read any issues yet except the power stem on 2 amps. Is dust getting in there try deoxit on the pins and work it in. I keep my amps covered all time the basement is loaded with dust and good luck!


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> Every Time I get the crackle or hum its a power tube, never read any issues yet except the power stem on 2 amps. Is dust getting in there try deoxit on the pins and work it in. I keep my amps covered all time the basement is loaded with dust and good luck!



Did the Deoxit thing on all tubes and inspected the sockets and everything looks like new. Ive rolled so many tubes Im sick of it now. I always keep it covered and well careed for. I love the sound of this little amp, right now very disappointed.


----------



## MarshallDog

StonehouseGuitars said:


> I had this happen on an amp before, it was the transformer burning out. Pretty sad if that’s happening on a bran new amp. Could be you were overloading it somehow. I’ve not had spectacular luck with the newer nam-made Marshall amps (past 5-10 years) and with the prices of the newer ones you’re almost better off buying a used JCM or British made one for the same price. No one is doubting the quality of those. I just wanted that plexi sound so bad, and hell, it even looks like a plexi. But, it ain’t. I’m past my 30 days return so I’ll probably just stack it on my other amps hook it into a 2x12 and run it on 10 and forget about it until it explodes, more Marshall to add to my wall of sound can’t hurt anything but by itself this amp is pretty disappointing. Not just sonically but little things like having to plug the foot switch in to even be able to use anything in the FX loop. I was actually going to get the combo until I found out the combos were all catching on fire, so, there’s that too.



Power transformer...interesting. That woukd explain the light going out. Ill let my Tech know. Hes great and wkll get it fixed. The best part is its all plug and play in these newer Marshalls.

I rarely play it loud...we will see.


----------



## Dan Zinca

tce63 said:


> Sorry (from Sweden) If I was unclear
> What I ment was that with the new Greenback speaker, The Origin 20C begins to breakup much sooner than with the original V-speaker.
> So you can play at much lower volume than with the original speaker and get a nice breakup.
> 
> Cheers


Do you think I'll lose the warranty if I open the amp and change the speaker?
Thanks!


----------



## tce63

Dan Zinca said:


> Do you think I'll lose the warranty if I open the amp and change the speaker?
> Thanks!



Sorry but i don´t know, if there are any problem you can just change back ?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Power transformer...interesting. That woukd explain the light going out. Ill let my Tech know. Hes great and wkll get it fixed. The best part is its all plug and play in these newer Marshalls.
> 
> I rarely play it loud...we will see.


That sucks MD, I wish the best of luck on it diagnosis, hope it’s nothing major, bad luck and Marshall seems to be following you, from what I recall this is amp number 3, Astoria, 40c , now origin, WTF !! Let’s lift a few to the speedy recovery!


----------



## Buzzard

amp /gear probs suck. Wishing your amp a cheap and speedy recovery MD.


----------



## MarshallDog

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That sucks MD, I wish the best of luck on it diagnosis, hope it’s nothing major, bad luck and Marshall seems to be following you, from what I recall this is amp number 3, Astoria, 40c , now origin, WTF !! Let’s lift a few to the speedy recovery!



Yup...you are correct! I just dropped it off so we will see. Its under warranty!

The DSL 40C is still there. Marshall is sending him a new switching chip which is what went bad...ugh!


----------



## MarshallDog

Dan Zinca said:


> Do you think I'll lose the warranty if I open the amp and change the speaker?
> Thanks!



Nope, no way unless your Tech is a real butt hole!!!


----------



## ColonelForbin

Reclaiming my 50h for jam this weekend! my buddy is gonna try my PRS head with his Mesa combo (stereo dual amp rig craziness)

Which works great for me; I was missing playing the Origin! Did a stereo pedalboard build for him, using my Friedman board; and then did a cool two board setup for me using a radial loop switcher.

Hauling my Marshall 4x12 over there: and gonna mic and use the direct out for recording this time. Been using an Audix i5 on a Creamback open back cab; not sure what to expect on the speaker and cab change.. Definitely want to compare DI with mic signal!

Anyway; rock on! Here's current pedal rig..

Signal goes:
Guitar> Keeley comp> tuner > radial loop switch> OCD > Timmy > Fulltone 2B

Loop 1: (flat board on left)
Wah on floor> Mini octave> mini jhs fuzz> keeley bubbletron> mini mxr fuzz> mini tumnus> JHS @+> Keeley d&m > (loop 1 end)

Loop 2: (pt jr)
Mini wah> Fulltone fuzz> mini red dirt> mini phaser (loop 2 end)

Amp fx loop:
Keeley gc2 limiter> strymon dig delay> sa ventris reverb (amp fx return)






Love this cab... Stopped at GC last night and hooked up their 20h to their 1960a cab. Nice pairing! Stoked to revisit that duo with the 50 this weekend! Here's mine from when I cranked my PRS head thru it. Will get some updated pics at jam Saturday.

Cheers!


----------



## Dan Zinca

MarshallDog said:


> Nope, no way unless your Tech is a real butt hole!!!


My tech is me . I've already changed the speaker and everything's okay. It really feels the difference.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Ooo err.... what's gone on here then? :-O


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Yup...you are correct! I just dropped it off so we will see. Its under warranty!
> 
> The DSL 40C is still there. Marshall is sending him a new switching chip which is what went bad...ugh!


Well looks as though you will get both of them back in due time, and running on all eight!


----------



## tce63

Dan Zinca said:


> My tech is me . I've already changed the speaker and everything's okay. It really feels the difference.



And do you like it ? mine sounds better and better everytime i use it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> And do you like it ? mine sounds better and better everytime i use it


Same here, and I have only had it a couple of months!


----------



## Dan Zinca

tce63 said:


> And do you like it ? mine sounds better and better everytime i use it


Yes, i like it. I'll see in the future after the speaker broke in. Today I held it for an hour at the tone generator, on a frequency of 18 Hz and at a high volume. Clearly there is an improvement over the stock speaker.
Still, it's too loud for my apartment. But with the pedals already sounds very good


----------



## tce63

Dan Zinca said:


> Yes, i like it. I'll see in the future after the speaker broke in. Today I held it for an hour at the tone generator, on a frequency of 18 Hz and at a high volume. Clearly there is an improvement over the stock speaker.
> Still, it's too loud for my apartment. But with the pedals already sounds very good



Try a boost in the FX-loop, i do that on mine with a TC-E spark boost, and you can get a great sound at low volume


----------



## MarshallDog

My Origin 50C Update 1:

My tech got into her and found its not the tubes, trannys or anything else. Its the connector that goes from the main board to the eq board. Hes now determing if he can fix the cable or needs a new one. Hes also checking everything else over and going to replace the speaker ouyputs so two 8 ohm cabs cabs can be used if ever needed.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> My Origin 50C Update 1:
> 
> My tech got into her and found its not the tubes, trannys or anything else. Its the connector that goes from the main board to the eq board. Hes now determing if he can fix the cable or needs a new one. Hes also checking everything else over and going to replace the speaker ouyputs so two 8 ohm cabs cabs can be used if ever needed.


That is excellent news MD, you are going to have to give me a bit more info on the, (speaker outs for a pair of 8ohm taps) so it would be 4ohm?


----------



## MarshallDog

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is excellent news MD, you are going to have to give me a bit more info on the, (speaker outs for a pair of 8ohm taps) so it would be 4ohm?



I was told on the first versions of these amps if you try to plug in two 8 ohm cabs one in each of the 8 ohm speaker jacks only one will work...something like that. Marshall knows about it and has a fix and will cover it under warranty. Ill let you know more when I get more info.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> I was told on the first. Ersions of these amps if you try to plug in two 8 ohm cabs one in each of the 8 ohm speaker jacks only one will work...something like that. Marshall knows about it and has a fix and will cover it under warranty. Ill let you know more when I get more info.


Ok cool brother, all of my cabs are 8 ohms (mg) cabs, until I put better speakers in them, and I can’t run a pair of them, because of the no 4ohm taps! Please keep me posted on the update!


----------



## MarshallDog

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ok cool brother, all of my cabs are 8 ohms (mg) cabs, until I put better speakers in them, and I can’t run a pair of them, because of the no 4ohm taps! Please keep me posted on the update!



Just so I understand, to use the two 8 ohm jacks at the same time, you would need two 16 ohm cabs correct? These two jacks are in parrallel correct?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Just so I understand, to use the two 8 ohm jacks at the same time, you would need two 16 ohm cabs correct? These two jacks are in parrallel correct?


Yes


----------



## MarshallDog

My Origin 50C Update 2:

My baby is back home and sounding perfect. He made a simple adjustment to the connector and reversed ends (flip flopped it) and it made a nice tight connection with no more noise...amazing. He tested all the tubes - fine, checked out the pots - fine, checked out the board - fine and played it loud for a while - fine. He ordered the new output board and when it comes in he will send it to me and I will install it. For now he removed two 30 ohm resistors and added a jumper so the speaker jacks will operate as they should. He said Marshall made a big ass design goof here.

Amazing it was just a dam connector. Marshall will pay for all his work except for the expedite fee which I have no issue with. Dropped it off yesterday at 12:30 and picked it up today at 3:30...dam good service IMO.

Im as happy a a clam !!!


----------



## StonehouseGuitars

MarshallDog said:


> My Origin 50C Update 2:
> 
> My baby is back home are sounding perfect. He made a simple adjustment to the connector and reversed ends (flip flopped it) and it mad a nice tight connection with no more noise...amazing. He tested all the tubes - fine, checked out the pots - fine, checked out the board - fine and played it loud for a while - fine. He ordered the new output board and when it comes in he will send it to me and I will install it. For now he removed two 30 ohm resistors and added a jumper so the speaker jacks will operate as they should. He said Marshall made a big ass design goof here.
> 
> Amazing it was just a dam connector. Marshall will pay for all his work except for the expedite fee which I have no issue with. Dropped it off yesterday at 12:30 and picked it up today at 3:30...dam good service IMO.
> 
> I and as happy a a clam !!!


Damn hook me up with a tech like that. The only guy around here is a 70 year old man that frowns disdainfully at everyone who walks through the door and overcharges them on everything


----------



## ken361

Hope the connectors are not going to be a issue so far the amps are pretty solid.


----------



## MarshallDog

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is excellent news MD, you are going to have to give me a bit more info on the, (speaker outs for a pair of 8ohm taps) so it would be 4ohm?



I dont have that info. He just made them work the way they were supposed to (Marshall obviously did not test them). They are 8 ohm each when using two separate external cabs. Not sure what mod would be needed to use two 4 ohm external cabs.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> My Origin 50C Update 2:
> 
> My baby is back home are sounding perfect. He made a simple adjustment to the connector and reversed ends (flip flopped it) and it made a nice tight connection with no more noise...amazing. He tested all the tubes - fine, checked out the pots - fine, checked out the board - fine and played it loud for a while - fine. He ordered the new output board and when it comes in he will send it to me and I will install it. For now he removed two 30 ohm resistors and added a jumper so the speaker jacks will operate as they should. He said Marshall made a big ass design goof here.
> 
> Amazing it was just a dam connector. Marshall will pay for all his work except for the expedite fee which I have no issue with. Dropped it off yesterday at 12:30 and picked it up today at 3:30...dam good service IMO.
> 
> Im as happy a a clam !!!


Good for you bro, glad yor tech got it sorted and back to you, with the speaker out correctly working  5:42 pacific time , just got home from work and I am going to hoist more than a few for your good fortune!


----------



## MarshallDog

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Good for you bro, glad yor tech got it sorted and back to you, with the speaker out correctly working  5:42 pacific time , just got home from work and I am going to hoist more than a few for your good fortune!



Amen Bro, I had a couple as I was plying the sh-t out of here...thanks!


----------



## ken361




----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


>




Sounds good for a DSL but still too buzzy/fizzy for my likings and thats why my is up for sale as soon as I get it out of the shop!


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Sounds good for a DSL but still too buzzy/fizzy for my likings and thats why my is up for sale as soon as I get it out of the shop!


was the origin lol I like the spanky tones. Slight soul food boost. Prb your speakers ??


----------



## ken361

I needed the volume on the amp turned up slightly to fatten it a little more. Still decent for DI


----------



## ken361

Anyone have Epiphone pro buckers in there Les Paul's? I'm thinking there a little too smooth I might have to put a super distortion in. I want more raunchy biting tones. There's A 2 alnicos in the Epiphone so there not very high output.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ken try a SD jb in the bridge, I have one set up this way and it sounds fat and chunky,


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I actually put them in 2 of the epiphone LP’s and 1 in a g400 SG I like them a lot, of course you may not


----------



## Arc Anjil

ken361 said:


> Anyone have Epiphone pro buckers in there Les Paul's? I'm thinking there a little too smooth I might have to put a super distortion in. I want more raunchy biting tones. There's A 2 alnicos in the Epiphone so there not very high output.



I have a 2012 LP (PTP). I like the probuckers but I'm thinking of swapping them out for SD WLH's.
Also, I tend to use my Wampler PDD a lot....


----------



## ken361

Got some good Page/ACDC Plexi tones by upping the tilt treble and presence to almost 3 o clock with boost off with the SF pedal clean boosting. My Les Paul doesn't have a maple cap just a veneer top so it worked out pretty well. Also re adjusted the pickups a little higher.


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> was the origin lol I like the spanky tones. Slight soul food boost. Prb your speakers ??



Oh....Soul Food boost that explains it!!! Lol!


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Oh....Soul Food boost that explains it!!! Lol!


had the gain at 10 o clock for a little bite but today with the Les Paul gain off volume up gave it more plexi sounding with its mids


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I finally got around to putting my mullard pre in the origin, I really can’t tell much difference between the one pulled. But I need to get another clip up maby I will hear the difference in the clips


----------



## ken361

v1?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> v1?


Yes


----------



## K2JLX

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I finally got around to putting my mullard pre in the origin, I really can’t tell much difference between the one pulled. But I need to get another clip up maby I will hear the difference in the clips



NOS or reissue ?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

K2JLX said:


> NOS or reissue ?


Re issue took a while to get them also


----------



## ColonelForbin

Love the rig! Got to use my Origin 50 head with 1960a cab this weekend; that's now my set up at our Saturday jam spot now. Quite a sound! 

Put my Keeley limiter and Strymon pedals in the fx loop.


----------



## tce63

Today, I was forced to leave my Origin 20C to the dealer, to be sent to Marshall for repair.

I bought it 20180522.

The problem that occurred is that I started using it in high mode in rehearsal.

In position low, everything works as it should sound good every time.

Also in mid mode, everything is OK

If I choose high mode , then it starts snapping and crunching even with the master at 0

If I start playing then it goes well for a little while and then vanishes, crackles and come back after a tenth of a second.

Will see what the verdict will be during next week...........


----------



## ken361

sucks, good luck ! loose wire or something simple probably


----------



## MarshallDog

Tried some Tung-Sol 12ax7s in my Origin 50c yesterday and I think I like them. Great sound character, quiet and just a little brighter than Mullard 12ax7s which for me is what this amp needs.


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Tried some Tung-Sol 12ax7s in my Origin 50c yesterday and I think I like them. Great sound character, quiet and just a little brighter than Mullard 12ax7s which for me is what this amp needs.


used all 3?


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> used all 3?



Yup...I don’t get into mixing them usually...just too much to mess with.


----------



## ken361

I have one in the v1 I might have to experiment with a second one I own.


----------



## Dan Zinca

tce63 said:


> Today, I was forced to leave my Origin 20C to the dealer, to be sent to Marshall for repair.
> 
> I bought it 20180522.
> 
> The problem that occurred is that I started using it in high mode in rehearsal.
> 
> In position low, everything works as it should sound good every time.
> 
> Also in mid mode, everything is OK
> 
> If I choose high mode , then it starts snapping and crunching even with the master at 0
> 
> If I start playing then it goes well for a little while and then vanishes, crackles and come back after a tenth of a second.
> 
> Will see what the verdict will be during next week...........


There may be a problem with the switch.


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Yup...I don’t get into mixing them usually...just too much to mess with.



Lazy MF! I keed. If it sounds and feelz good? Do it. I've noticed certain amp circuits don't respond to tube changes like others. Practicality comes with experience. Good on you bud.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Yup...I don’t get into mixing them usually...just too much to mess with.


I did put another Tungsol in this morning in the v2 I didnt A/B like I usually do. See how the Les Paul responds the Strat might of been a little brigher though its all good.


----------



## MarshallDog

This week I popped in a new set of matched Tung-Sol EL34s in her. I think I like them along with the Tung-Sol 12ax7s. Brightens the amp up just a touch with a little more cut...it seems to me as this amp gets broken in its getting a bit more mellow, thicker either that or its my hearing thats changing. 

Next I have some new Shuguang 12ax7s that I might rotate in. Anyone using these in your Origin 50?


----------



## ken361

Tungsols 34's sound bright at first i had them in my dsl for a year. I like the chinese rubys in there and there durable and cheap


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

When I get home from work, I will pop the mullard power tubes in, right now I have the ruby’s in, but I did put a mullard pre in v1 I am really liking what I hear, the vid I put up of my LP sounds way better in person, but we already know that


----------



## ken361

You biased these yet?


----------



## MarshallDog

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> When I get home from work, I will pop the mullard power tubes in, right now I have the ruby’s in, but I did put a mullard pre in v1 I am really liking what I hear, the vid I put up of my LP sounds way better in person, but we already know that



I love Mullards in all my amps its just that in the Origin they seem to be a bit too smooth and that is something I thought I would never say. It seems my Origin with the Creamback speaker sounds the best it ever has with all Tung-Sol tubes pre and power and I was about to sell of these tubes because I thought I would never use them. Lesson learned...dont part with tubes once you have them unless they are toast. You just never know!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> I love Mullards in all my amps its just that in the Origin they seem to be a bit too smooth and that is something I thought I would never say. It seems my Origin with the Creamback speaker sounds the best it ever has with all Tung-Sol tubes pre and power and I was about to sell of these tubes because I thought I would never use them. Lesson learned...dont part with tubes once you have them unless they are toast. You just never know!


That is all I have ever parted wit is toast tubes!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Damm one of my mullard pres is D,O,A, going to need to exchange it


----------



## ken361

Rolled some preamps again I stuck the Chinese in the v3 it added some mids over the JJ 83. I think the well used Tungsol in the v2 was slightly better over the Chinese. Would try some high grade Rubys in there was reading on different forums the Chinese came up a lot for Plexi amps and nos which might be too warm for mine.New amps are designed around there stock tubes for some amps like the DSL


----------



## MarshallDog

I have a vacation day tomorrow so after hitting the plate room early I plan on rolling some tubes myself.


----------



## ken361

I did have a Sovtek LPS at home I didn't bring with me.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> I did have a Sovtek LPS at home I didn't bring with me.


Ken have you tried any of the groove tube pres? In any of your amps, and if you have where they any good? The reason I ask is I came across some but only intended to use them as spares! Curious as to there worth!


----------



## ken361

there ok mostly sovteks relabeled I havent checked into them in a good while there more money for screening I think. If yours is bassy or too bright then I would roll some if not your ok. I was trying to liven up the Les Paul some. There is minimal difference not huge but some.


----------



## ken361

I have a bunch of old tubes some old stock and most are well used though I need to buy some new ones JJ was the last I bough for the dsl.Gold lions are good similar to a Tungsol, bought of ebay for 35 a few years ago but started to make noise so im not using it.


----------



## ken361

my amp sounds pretty fat not that good if I max the master and the gain at 7 with the les Paul are yours like that? I never really max it just leave it 7 when playing loud. Bias need adjusting might help or better power tubes? I haven't checked it yet


----------



## ken361

signing off now have a good one!


----------



## jericbrazier

EndGame00 said:


> That is sad since the Vietnamese facility is actually owned and operated by Marshall... It's not like they contracted a 3rd party manufacturer for their less expensive product line...


Shite happens. I don’t think most of the issues people are having (switching, speaker jacks) with the latest ranges are QC. I think they’re Marshall trying to place amps at a low price point, and they cut corners.


----------



## jericbrazier

MarshallDog said:


> My exact experience also. I run my settings a out the same. I am putting an Eminence Swamp Thang in her once it gets here to hopefully add more low end and reduce some briteness. Ill report back once its in.


I put one (Swamp Thang) in my dsl40c for the same reasons. Works like a charm! Great speaker!!


----------



## jericbrazier

MarshallDog said:


> I cant answer all of your questions but maybe just a few??
> 
> I believe the JCM2000 TSL will have more gain on tap than this amp. I have never played a JCM2000 TSL but based on what I have heard I believe it has more?
> 
> I set mine for a nice little break up and then hit it with an OD pedal for extra gain/crunch and roll off the volume for a cleaner tone.
> 
> Never used the 4 cable method.
> 
> Never tried the DI output at this time.
> 
> I believe you are correct in regards to the pre-amp tubes. The schematics have not yet surfaced for this amp.


The TSL’s have exponentially more gain than the Origin does. You’ll need a distortion pedal to get heavy tones. I bet you’re TSL can be dialed in to get close to the Origin too, but the Origin is a LOW gain amp and won’t get anywhere near the TSL’s lead tones. 
I’m sure some will disagree, but if you want to play hair metal or grunge you’ll need a distortion pedal or a OD with a lot of gain on tap.
Imho, the Origin would be a big downgrade. Ymmv


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> I have a bunch of old tubes some old stock and most are well used though I need to buy some new ones JJ was the last I bough for the dsl.Gold lions are good similar to a Tungsol, bought of ebay for 35 a few years ago but started to make noise so im not using it.


Alright brother thanks for the reply, I have my origin where I like it but I keep messing with it lol! I have3 dsl40c’s that are on stock tubes, but 1 has ruby power tubes, 1 sovteck, and 2 ruby pres in it, they all sound the same to me, was going to stick a couple of the groove tube pres in the other to see if it did anything, the 40c’s are a bitch to get at, and I end up just playing!


----------



## ken361

dsl 40 take the back off! the origin 50 is a bitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

It’s just where they are in the garage, I have to move a vehicle out then the lawnmower, a rack stand of guitars, a crf 50, the 3 guitars in stands, ect popping the back off is not so much the problem, just accessing them!


----------



## nino1216

hey guys can you help me. I'm between the origin 50c or the dsl 40cr, i'm looking for a plexi sound like cream, zeppelin, hendrix lot of 60's 70's tones, which one do you guys think would be better for me? PD: only have a wah pedal.


----------



## jericbrazier

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> It’s just where they are in the garage, I have to move a vehicle out then the lawnmower, a rack stand of guitars, a crf 50, the 3 guitars in stands, ect popping the back off is not so much the problem, just accessing them!


Just out of curiosity, no judgment! Why do you have three. If it’s none of my business, I get it. I’m merely curious.


----------



## ken361

nino1216 said:


> hey guys can you help me. I'm between the origin 50c or the dsl 40cr, i'm looking for a plexi sound like cream, zeppelin, hendrix lot of 60's 70's tones, which one do you guys think would be better for me? PD: only have a wah pedal.


origin easy!checkout Robert Baker origin vid he plays all zeppelin


----------



## tce63

nino1216 said:


> hey guys can you help me. I'm between the origin 50c or the dsl 40cr, i'm looking for a plexi sound like cream, zeppelin, hendrix lot of 60's 70's tones, which one do you guys think would be better for me? PD: only have a wah pedal.



Origin, all day long


----------



## MarshallDog

nino1216 said:


> hey guys can you help me. I'm between the origin 50c or the dsl 40cr, i'm looking for a plexi sound like cream, zeppelin, hendrix lot of 60's 70's tones, which one do you guys think would be better for me? PD: only have a wah pedal.



IMO the Origin 50C hands down. The DSL 40C may be able to get close but it has a lot of gain on tap (might be anle to get close on tge Green Channel with low gain setting) but it will still sound more modern.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I would say for plexi type tones the origin, but you will also need a over drive pedal, the 40c can also get close to a plexi, with some eq settings that most stay away from


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jericbrazier said:


> Just out of curiosity, no judgment! Why do you have three. If it’s none of my business, I get it. I’m merely curious.


I have total of 4, the reason is quite simple really, I wanted 2 to play in stereo, 1 for my grandson, and the classic vintage, because it reminds me of my old 2104, plus the price was right!


----------



## MarshallDog

I swear this amp gets better as it breaks in. Just a deeper, creamier old school vintage Marshall tone all out of an 800.00 dollar amp...oh my!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> I swear this mp gets better as it breaks in. Just a deeper, creamier old school vintage Marshall tone all out of an 800.00 dollar amp...oh my!


I hear you on that brother, as I am still loving mine as well, plus that one time I lit it up on 10 with no speaker load!! No issues at all (but I still need to take it in and have my speaker out jacks fixed) as the known problem with these is the only thing not up to par yet


----------



## jericbrazier

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have total of 4, the reason is quite simple really, I wanted 2 to play in stereo, 1 for my grandson, and the classic vintage, because it reminds me of my old 2104, plus the price was right!


Right on! You can’t have too much \../ .


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jericbrazier said:


> Right on! You can’t have too much \../ .


Plus 2 lead 100 mosfets, an AVT50H, and the Orange th30, there is a tiny bit of variety!! And it all sounds bad ass! Cheers


----------



## Derald

ken361 said:


> Anyone have Epiphone pro buckers in there Les Paul's?
> 
> The poster asking about the ProBuckers. I have an Epiphone w the ProBuckers 2/3 and they are, to me, exactly the same as Gibson Burstbuckers 2/3. I had a set of those and the Epiphones sound the same if setup in the same manner. Asymmetrical wind, A2 mag, low output. They are the real deal. Sound great through my Origin 20.


----------



## ken361

Yeah I'm liking them in my origin.I read a couple comments that they don't sound like burstbuckers


----------



## ken361

Now I just stuck back in the JJ PI tube in with the 2 tungsol, its much better and more lively sounding! the stock jj and 2 chinese not at great!


----------



## K2JLX

I swapped out the V1 stock tube in the origin 50h as soon as I got it, for a like new GE labelled I-63 Mullard 1966 Blackburn England made ECC83 I found in old amateur radio equipment. It’s awesome !


----------



## ken361

cant go wrong with a vintage Mullard


----------



## nino1216

Hey guys I made a previous question about which amp would be better for a ledzep, cream plexi sound between the origin and the dsl, finally I chose the origin, like you guys recommend me, but I have a new dilemma. I don't know if I shoud buy the 50 head or the combo, I saw a old video from Johan Segeborn comparing this two, but he was using a Marshall 1971 Model 1979B 4x15 cab with the 50 head, you know the vintage classic (too expensive) cabs. Clearly the head sounds better, but my problem is that I don't have enough money to buy an expensive cab, I only will able to buy a cheap one like the MG412BCF or the MG412ACF, do you guys think that even with that cab the 50 head will sound better than the combo? Please send help. D:


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

nino1216 said:


> Hey guys I made a previous question about which amp would be better for a ledzep, cream plexi sound between the origin and the dsl, finally I chose the origin, like you guys recommend me, but I have a new dilemma. I don't know if I shoud buy the 50 head or the combo, I saw a old video from Johan Segeborn comparing this two, but he was using a Marshall 1971 Model 1979B 4x15 cab with the 50 head, you know the vintage classic (too expensive) cabs. Clearly the head sounds better, but my problem is that I don't have enough money to buy an expensive cab, I only will able to buy a cheap one like the MG412BCF or the MG412ACF, do you guys think that even with that cab the 50 head will sound better than the combo? Please send help. D:



If you can only afford a poor quality cab and speakers then get the combo. Speakers are important to good tone.

Or go used, depending on where you live. If you live in or near a large city there may be lots of used cabs available for decent prices.


----------



## MarshallDog

So I popped a Celestion G12H-75 Creamback in my 50 C this evening. I think I like it but need more play time. It seems like it may add just a touch more crunch sparkle to the amp than the G12M-65 Creamback and I can't believe I might like it better seeing as I love the G12M-65 Creambacks in all my amps. I guess it all depends on the amp??? Its definitely louder. I'll play with it for a few days and see how it pans out over time.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

nino1216 said:


> Hey guys I made a previous question about which amp would be better for a ledzep, cream plexi sound between the origin and the dsl, finally I chose the origin, like you guys recommend me, but I have a new dilemma. I don't know if I shoud buy the 50 head or the combo, I saw a old video from Johan Segeborn comparing this two, but he was using a Marshall 1971 Model 1979B 4x15 cab with the 50 head, you know the vintage classic (too expensive) cabs. Clearly the head sounds better, but my problem is that I don't have enough money to buy an expensive cab, I only will able to buy a cheap one like the MG412BCF or the MG412ACF, do you guys think that even with that cab the 50 head will sound better than the combo? Please send help. D:


It will, but it also can get better, here comes a clip with the cab you are asking about!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

https://youtu.be/AOAXVBo7Fqw Here she is


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Nino1216 all my cabs in all the clips I have posted, are mg cabs


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

TCE 63 thank you for your time and checking out my sloppy clips , it goes farther than you think  !! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dan Zinca thanks for checking out my sloppy clips, a like from another player is the best compliment another player can get Cheers Mitch


----------



## Dan Zinca

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Dan Zinca thanks for checking out my sloppy clips, a like from another player is the best compliment another player can get Cheers Mitch


Pleasure is mine Mitch!


----------



## tce63

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> TCE 63 thank you for your time and checking out my sloppy clips , it goes farther than you think  !! Cheers Mitch



Thanks for sharing your clips


----------



## MarshallDog

One thing I can say for sure is with that higher efficient G12H-75 in her it will rip your face off!!! Its LOUD...dam


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A big hearty thanks to all my Marshall family  Cheers to the future


----------



## whitecloud

nino1216 said:


> Hey guys I made a previous question about which amp would be better for a ledzep, cream plexi sound between the origin and the dsl, finally I chose the origin, like you guys recommend me, but I have a new dilemma. I don't know if I shoud buy the 50 head or the combo, I saw a old video from Johan Segeborn comparing this two, but he was using a Marshall 1971 Model 1979B 4x15 cab with the 50 head, you know the vintage classic (too expensive) cabs. Clearly the head sounds better, but my problem is that I don't have enough money to buy an expensive cab, I only will able to buy a cheap one like the MG412BCF or the MG412ACF, do you guys think that even with that cab the 50 head will sound better than the combo? Please send help. D:


Get the head. Easier to take apart then the combo. Also the Combo is MDF and would be somewhat "cheap" like the cabs you've mentioned. Aggressively shop for used cabinets you should be able to find a very nice deal.


----------



## nino1216

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> https://youtu.be/AOAXVBo7Fqw Here she is


good one sir, appreciate it


----------



## nino1216

Well, I can afford to pay 330 dollars for a cab, any suggestion? Maybe a smaller than the MG412ACF but with better speakers and better sound. Send help. D:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

nino1216 said:


> Well, I can afford to pay 330 dollars for a cab, any suggestion? Maybe a smaller than the MG412ACF but with better speakers and better sound. Send help. D:


You can typically find the mg cabs used (I strongly recommend this if you go the mg route) as you can find them on GC used Marshall gear, for 130$ some times less, then save for the speakers of your choice, or continue saving and buy a 1960 A cab, I am doing the first response


----------



## whitecloud

nino1216 said:


> Well, I can afford to pay 330 dollars for a cab, any suggestion? Maybe a smaller than the MG412ACF but with better speakers and better sound. Send help. D:


What Herbert said but for new might check out MF has some Jet City 2x12's one for 230 bucks and if you get by tomorrow before 9 pm Central time 15% off that. unless you call after that date. I just did a chat about a pedal and found out when that !5% off expires. So that one is at least plywood and somewhat decent speakers and you could upgrade those later on. Model is JCA24S+2x12. The vertical is 300 but not sure it's wide enough.. These Cabs won't be throwaways like the MG cabs made from MDF. Otherwise Avatar might be out of your price range and I bought a real nice 1x12 with a Greenback for around 400 but the O50h would need higher rated speakers so would need 2 greenies. Don't think a V30 would be the best choice for this amp but some nice WGS options are available too. Hope this helps


----------



## tce63

Got my Origin 20C back to day 

They fixed the speaker out issue.

And the problems witch the crackling and cutting out is also solved

New tubes on warranty

It will be a nice weekend


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Glad to hear that brother it’s good to have more of the positive side of the equation ( the ones that never get brought up) Cheers to a rocking weekend


----------



## tce63

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Glad to hear that brother it’s good to have more of the positive side of the equation ( the ones that never get brought up) Cheers to a rocking weekend



Thx

Pic of the new Electro Harmonix tubes


----------



## tce63

Today i also find a used Palmer Cab that had a Marshall logo on it.
Inside 1*12 Greenback.

Match up perfect with the Origin 20c

So now i know what i will be doing tonight


----------



## mcblink

Ugh....GAS has stricken again...

Really, really, really tempted to put in my order for a 50H...


----------



## MarshallDog

mcblink said:


> Ugh....GAS has stricken again...
> 
> Really, really, really tempted to put in my order for a 50H...



Just do it....


----------



## tce63

mcblink said:


> Ugh....GAS has stricken again...
> 
> Really, really, really tempted to put in my order for a 50H...



Why wait, you know you have to buy one


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Yea bro that’s how they hooked me, and I love it, the working mans plexi  show us pics, and pop up a clip! Once you get it !! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> Today i also find a used Palmer Cab that had a Marshall logo on it.
> Inside 1*12 Greenback.
> 
> Match up perfect with the Origin 20c
> 
> So now i know what i will be doing tonight


That is a good looking mini stack for sure


----------



## whitecloud

tce63 said:


> Today i also find a used Palmer Cab that had a Marshall logo on it.
> Inside 1*12 Greenback.
> 
> Match up perfect with the Origin 20c
> 
> So now i know what i will be doing tonight


That looks awesome. Bet you'll love it. Really dig the Greenback with my O20h


----------



## ken361

Finally bought a sm57


----------



## StonehouseGuitars

Bes


ken361 said:


> Finally bought a sm57


 
Best 60 bucks you’ll ever spend they are workhorses and indestructible I own 3 of them


----------



## ken361

100 I had one but it broke so I been using a PG58


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> 100 I had one but it broke so I been using a PG58



I was told you can send them in to get fixed and/or buy repair kits...


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> I was told you can send them in to get fixed and/or buy repair kits...


Ah I traded it dam


----------



## MarshallDog

So, tomorrow if all goes as planned, I will pop in EH pre-amp tubes and EH power tubes and see how she likes them. I'm doing a lot of tube rolling and so far I like the Tung-Sol power tubes and pre-amp tubes... we will see if the EHs beat them out.

Also, anyone with a 50, I would highly reco a Celestion Creamback G12H-75!!! I am a Celestion Creamback G12M-65 and G12M Greenie fan all the way but IMO this amp comes more to life (not over the top obnoxious) with one of these and it is loud as hell, holy phuck! I cant believe it!!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

tce63 said:


> Thx
> 
> Pic of the new Electro Harmonix tubes



How do you like it with the EH power tubes in it?? What pre-amp tubes are you using?


----------



## ken361

Try the JJ in PI let me know what you think, you will have bring the tilt up more probably.


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> Try the JJ in PI let me know what you think, you will have bring the tilt up more probably.




Will do but I'm running the TILT at about 6-7 now. I'll give it a try tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## tce63

MarshallDog said:


> How do you like it with the EH power tubes in it?? What pre-amp tubes are you using?



The EH tubes sounds great, the preamp tubes is the original ones, i haven´t changed them.


----------



## MarshallDog

All I can say is this is one great vintage sounding Marshall amp...I love it. I almost want to buy another one as back up and sell another amp.


----------



## tce63

MarshallDog said:


> All I can say is this is one great vintage sounding Marshall amp...I love it. I almost want to buy another one as back up and sell another amp.



I have many amps but I love the Origin 20c and thinking about give my self a Christmas present, an Origin 50H


----------



## MarshallDog

tce63 said:


> I have many amps but I love the Origin 20c and thinking about give my self a Christmas present, an Origin 50H



I think that would be a great gift...do it now so it arrives on time!!!


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Will do but I'm running the TILT at about 6-7 now. I'll give it a try tomorrow hopefully.


Mine is at 8 ,with the Chinese PI It was way brighter I had to dial it down. Room acoustics played a big roll from one house to another.


----------



## ken361

My Affinity Telecaster roars doing the Who wont get fooled again,since it squeels easy the most I can go on the master is at 6 which still pretty loud.The breakup is really nice.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have mullard ri’s in v1,v2, and ruby power tubes in mine , I am going to try putting up a clip, maybe you guys can hear a difference, I so far only hear it smoothing out a bit


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Well my brother’s here is a clip with the mullard pres,


----------



## jeffb

MarshallDog said:


> So, tomorrow if all goes as planned, I will pop in EH pre-amp tubes and EH power tubes and see how she likes them. I'm doing a lot of tube rolling and so far I like the Tung-Sol power tubes and pre-amp tubes... we will see if the EHs beat them out.
> 
> Also, anyone with a 50, I would highly reco a Celestion Creamback G12H-75!!! I am a Celestion Creamback G12M-65 and G12M Greenie fan all the way but IMO this amp comes more to life (not over the top obnoxious) with one of these and it is loud as hell, holy phuck! I cant believe it!!!!




I had a Creamback 75 for awhile- Nice speaker. Of course it's based on the old H30 speakers, so between it and the M version you've got pretty much all the great marshall sounds of yore covered.

As for the EHX tubes- you will likely find them a little crisper/brighter and leaner than the Tungsol tubes. Both pre, and power. The EHX power tubes sound a bit like a big-@$$ EL84. You might find that a combo of the TungSol and EHX (whatever variant) will be the magic recipe. Let us know!


----------



## jeffb

I need to get my studio cans back so I can check out all these forum bro clips in decent audio.


----------



## jeffb

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




Are you running a MOSFET head along with this? 

Whatever it is, this tone has got some "aunch"!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jeffb said:


> Are you running a MOSFET head along with this?
> 
> Whatever it is, this tone has got some "aunch"!


Yes I am, it is set on the clean channel, and I am running it fx send on the origin to the instrument in on the mosfet, I am in low power on the origin, volume at 3 not the clock, and it is crisp, live, and in your face!! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And Jeff, thank you for taking the time to check it out , it is greatly appreciated


----------



## MarshallDog

jeffb said:


> I had a Creamback 75 for awhile- Nice speaker. Of course it's based on the old H30 speakers, so between it and the M version you've got pretty much all the great marshall sounds of yore covered.
> 
> As for the EHX tubes- you will likely find them a little crisper/brighter and leaner than the Tungsol tubes. Both pre, and power. The EHX power tubes sound a bit like a big-@$$ EL84. You might find that a combo of the TungSol and EHX (whatever variant) will be the magic recipe. Let us know!




Will do...

What speaker are you running now...it sounds like you changed out the G12H-75??


----------



## jeffb

MarshallDog said:


> Will do...
> 
> What speaker are you running now...it sounds like you changed out the G12H-75??



The H75 I had about 18 months ago or so in tandem with other speakers and my DSL. I have run the lower watt speakers 12m20s for most of the past 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/kVbvW8Lz]

[/URL] Here is how mine looks in its native habitat! Cheers Mitch


----------



## tce63

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is how mine looks in its native habitat! Cheers Mitch




Looks great


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> Looks great


Thanks brother


----------



## tce63

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks brother



Im thinking of get me a Origin 50h also, the Origin 20 sound so great, maybe an early christmas gift to myself


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> Im thinking of get me a Origin 50h also, the Origin 20 sound so great, maybe an early christmas gift to myself


It is a fine addition to any amp collection


----------



## MarshallDog

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is how mine looks in its native habitat! Cheers Mitch



Nice!!


----------



## MarshallDog

tce63 said:


> Im thinking of get me a Origin 50h also, the Origin 20 sound so great, maybe an early christmas gift to myself



I was just at my local GC today browsing. They have both the 20 and 50 heads used for 100.00 bucks lower than new and they are in perfect shape. Could probably get it even lower but you are too far away to make it worth while...bummer!


----------



## tce63

MarshallDog said:


> I was just at my local GC today browsing. They have both the 20 and 50 heads used for 100.00 bucks lower than new and they are in perfect shape. Could probably get it even lower but you are too far away to make it worth while...bummer!



Thanks, but there is the problem with the Voltage also, in Sweden 220V and in US 110 

I know i going to have a nice deal with my local shop so i will be thinking of it for about 2 weeks.


----------



## ken361




----------



## MarshallDog

Well.......

I tried the EH EL34s with the EH 12AX7s and at first thoughts, it sounds too mellow, blanket over it...that with EQ on amp and guitar the same. need to play with it a bit more and see how she settles out.


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Well.......
> 
> I tried the EH EL34s with the EH 12AX7s and at first thoughts, it sounds too mellow, blanket over it...that with EQ on amp and guitar the same. need to play with it a bit more and see how she settles out.


try the tungs in the preamp again


----------



## jeffb

MarshallDog said:


> Well.......
> 
> I tried the EH EL34s with the EH 12AX7s and at first thoughts, it sounds too mellow, blanket over it...that with EQ on amp and guitar the same. need to play with it a bit more and see how she settles out.



They do kind of make things lay back in the mix. Some might say blanket or dark. Or not as present or in your face in the midrange. I always felt like they make the amp sound further away or more distant. 

I agree on the mix and match. The Tungs will add some girth and sit more forward.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


>



Nice a bit different style of playing, is that a delay or reverb?


----------



## LCW




----------



## ken361

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice a bit different style of playing, is that a delay or reverb?


EH Canyon delay


----------



## tce63

I got me this little thing today 

EWS Subtle Volume Control to put in the FX-loop

I know, this is a expansive Volume Pot of 25 kOhm

But i can now in my appartment set everything to 10 and running in high mode, at almost bedroom level


----------



## ken361

Bought 2 New Tungsols at GC for 20 each thats a little high though,I had my older ones in and out of amps for a few year's the new ones were a tag more fuller/stronger. I tried one in the PI it alright but the JJ was a little fuller sounding so its staying the 50c at the store the speaker wire fell off and not hooked up pfft I wanted to test a strat out and a Les Paul. The 20 c barley any sound coming out WTF? I heard a little microphonic squeel when I was testing the old and new tubes I never had a problem before but it stayed quiet after I jammed for a bit.


----------



## jeffb

Avoid the Tung Sol in the PI- they are notorious for failure there.


Ken- grab a Chinese "mullard"- Ruby ac7HG+m, Golden Lion Standard Pin, TAD 7025, etc. Drop that in V1. Leave a JJ 83S in V2 and put an JJ 803 in the PI and get back to me.


----------



## ken361

jeffb said:


> Avoid the Tung Sol in the PI- they are notorious for failure there.
> 
> 
> Ken- grab a Chinese "mullard"- Ruby ac7HG+m, Golden Lion Standard Pin, TAD 7025, etc. Drop that in V1. Leave a JJ 83S in V2 and put an JJ 803 in the PI and get back to me.


I like the goldlion a little bit more then the Tungsol when I had one,Chinese ruby bright? Have a used 803 at home


----------



## MarshallDog

I've done A LOT of tube rolling lately in this amp.

*Power Tubes:*
Tung-Sol 
EH
Mullard

*Pre-Amp:*
Mullard 12AX7
Mullard CV4004
EH
Shuguang
Tube Store 7025 Preferred Series

And my winning combination combined with the Celestion G12H-75 Creamback Speaker seems to be Power = Tung-Sol and Pre's = The Tube Store 7025's. Livens the amp up a bit without being harsh or ear piercing.


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> I've done A LOT of tube rolling lately in this amp.
> 
> *Power Tubes:*
> Tung-Sol
> EH
> Mullard
> How much difference the 7025 and the Tungsol?
> *Pre-Amp:*
> Mullard 12AX7
> Mullard CV4004
> EH
> Shuguang
> Tube Store 7025 Preferred Series
> 
> And my winning combination combined with the Celestion G12H-75 Creamback Speaker seems to be Power = Tung-Sol and Pre's = The Tube Store 7025's. Livens the amp up a bit without being harsh or ear piercing.


----------



## shooto

I’ve got an RFT and Mullards in my pre...amp is bright, those help take it down a notch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My 50H has the Ruby power tubes mullard pres, in V1 and V2 , I am liking what I have, right now. I am going to stick with this for now!! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Toby Krewbs

Going to put JJE34ls in my Origin 50h after NYE. Have been running it stock and love it thus far.Just want something a bit more robust in it.Currently running old set of EHX in my 1982 JCM800.They are great in that one!


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> I've done A LOT of tube rolling lately in this amp.
> 
> *Power Tubes:*
> Tung-Sol
> EH
> Mullard
> 
> *Pre-Amp:*
> Mullard 12AX7
> Mullard CV4004
> EH
> Shuguang
> Tube Store 7025 Preferred Series
> 
> And my winning combination combined with the Celestion G12H-75 Creamback Speaker seems to be Power = Tung-Sol and Pre's = The Tube Store 7025's. Livens the amp up a bit without being harsh or ear piercing.


what did you bias it at? what screws on need to come off to pull the chassis? the 4 large ones and the 6 little ones i take it?


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> what did you bias it at? what screws on need to come off to pull the chassis? the 4 large ones and the 6 little ones i take it?



Biased it at 69-70%.

The four small silver screws and then the four black ones for a combo.


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Biased it at 69-70%.
> 
> The four small silver screws and then the four black ones for a combo.


mine are all black


----------



## ken361

talking about the middle piece thats in front of the speaker?

The four small silver screws and then the four black ones for a combo.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> talking about the middle piece thats in front of the speaker?
> 
> The four small silver screws and then the four black ones for a combo.


[/QUOTE]

No, not the metal piece behind the speaker.

The upper back piece not the lower back piece either.

Oh yeah, I forgot, I changed out all my smaller screws to stainless with finish washers to make it look more old school.

So in your case yes, the four black upper section smaller screws and then then four larger chassis screws.


----------



## G the wildman

MarshallDog said:


> Sweetwater called me and the amp is in. I paid and it is shipping today. Should have it Tuesday!!!!!
> 
> I just got the tracking info. Cant wait to see how she sounds.
> 
> My gut tells me I will change the speaker to a Creamback G12-65 and get rid of those Marshall labeled JJ tubes...yuck! Maybe installed Mullards EL34s and either the Mullard 12AX7 CV4004 or The Tube Store Preferred Series 7025s.
> 
> I have a 3 Henry Classic Tone Choke and might toss that in down the road.
> 
> *Anyone think we should start a thread just for the Origin 50 amps......*


I only use the Yucky Marshall Branded JJs now. Mullards and other tubes I have tried just seem to flatten the tone and overdrive. But of course it is what you hear and what you like.

Enjoy the unboxing whatever!

G


----------



## ken361

Wankage


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Nice playing and tone brother, keep them coming! Cheers Mitch


----------



## fancychords

Did a pretty aggressive gig last night 3 and a half hours. Pretty much classic rock. My 50c control panel was barely warm. I’m loving it.


----------



## MarshallDog

fancychords said:


> Did a pretty aggressive gig last night 3 and a half hours. Pretty much classic rock. My 50c control panel was barely warm. I’m loving it.



Glad to hear it!!!


----------



## ken361

Bought the new Hendrix purple Stratocaster sounds great!! Might get a fuzz face mini how do the origins take fuzz pedals.


----------



## ken361

pics


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> pics


Nice new ax Ken, HNGD now you need to put up a couple of clips with your new family member, Happy Holidays to you and your family! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ken361

strat doesn't break up too much at low volume here, was playing loud at my girls house


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And you’re question about a fuzz , the origin will thank you for the tones you can get from it, I have not played with a fuzz in a long time , but what I remember is just feeling comfortable with single notes with it! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

On that note my vox tone lab has a fuzz, should go back and mess with it a bit ! Cheers


----------



## whitecloud

ken361 said:


> Bought the new Hendrix purple Stratocaster sounds great!! Might get a fuzz face mini how do the origins take fuzz pedals.


I'm not much of a Fuzz kinda guy that said I have a Way Huge Swollen Pickle MK11S and have no problem making it sound good with my Origin 20h. And many say this pedal is a bit of a pain to dial in. So that must be saying something


----------



## whitecloud

ken361 said:


> pics


Cool this one stands out a bit(purple) Maybe a good thing to have more Vintage voiced pickups should mate well with your O50c


----------



## MarshallDog

I only like fuzz on one thang...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> I only like fuzz on one thang...


Me too


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

But it can give a strat a bit of hair! Cheers


----------



## shooto

JJ EL34 IIs give the amp more and welcomed low end


----------



## Melodyman

Anyone know which JJ el34;s come stock in this amp? Is it the EL34, 34L or 34II?


----------



## K2JLX

Melodyman said:


> Anyone know which JJ el34;s come stock in this amp? Is it the EL34, 34L or 34II?


 
Mine has the EL 34II’s in them stock.


----------



## MarshallDog

So I got the speaker outputs fixed under warranty. Now I can run two 16 ohm cabs if I want.

You’ll laugh your asses off! The fix is a 1.5” inch long piece of wire solder between 2 of the jack legs and a new sticker that goes on the back clearly showing what cab impedance to use and where to plug them it.

I have pics of the label installed, the Marshall tech note and the piece of wire they sent...very comical IMO but fixed.

Ill post the pics as soon as I can.




You can see the new sticker on the output jacks, the wire and the instructions...pretty simple.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

MarshallDog said:


> So I got the speaker outputs fixed under warranty. Now I can run two 16 ohm cabs if I want.
> 
> You’ll laugh your asses off! The fix is a 1.5” inch long piece of wire solder between 2 of the jack legs and a new sticker that goes on the back clearly showing what cab impedance to use and where to plug them it.
> 
> I have pics of the label installed, the Marshall tech note and the piece of wire they sent...very commical IMO but fixed.
> 
> Ill post the pics as soon as I can.



A proper FFS moment... XD 

I can finally sleep at night... it's an expensive way to go about bringing a new product out but.....


----------



## shooto

K2JLX said:


> Mine has the EL 34II’s in them stock.



They are shipping EL34 IIs in it now?...mine came with stock Marshall labeled Sino EL34s...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> So I got the speaker outputs fixed under warranty. Now I can run two 16 ohm cabs if I want.
> 
> You’ll laugh your asses off! The fix is a 1.5” inch long piece of wire solder between 2 of the jack legs and a new sticker that goes on the back clearly showing what cab impedance to use and where to plug them it.
> 
> I have pics of the label installed, the Marshall tech note and the piece of wire they sent...very commical IMO but fixed.
> 
> Ill post the pics as soon as I can.


That is awesome MD, with your pics, when you get the chance I shall fix mine here in the garage! Cheers Mitch


----------



## K2JLX

shooto said:


> They are shipping EL34 IIs in it now?...mine came with stock Marshall labeled Sino EL34s...



Mine is a 5/18 production, it’s possible that they’ve changed it since. In any event I think they are a good match to the power amp.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/rzBvV0sH]

[/URL]


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

These are the ones that came stock in mine, I'll admit I am a novice at trying to tell you what they are , but I put ruby’s in it, EL 34BSTR’s, and 2 Mullard Reissues in the first 2 preamp spots, I really like what I am hearing, and not going to change anything for awhile! Cheers Mitch


----------



## K2JLX

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




Yup. EL34 II


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

K2JLX said:


> Yup. EL34 II


I thank you brother, nothing was wrong with them, I just had a hair up my arse and popped the ruby’s in, as I have put them in one of my 40c’s, tone change was minimal, but they haven’t gave up the ship yet, so I will stand by them! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Angelohio

Hello all. New to the forum. Just picked up my Marshall origin 50 combo. Holy crap is it loud and yep, she sounds great! One thing that was keeping me torn between the 50 and the 20 is the fact that the 50 needs biased when retubing. Which sucks for someone in a small town without a bunch of techs around (I’m used to my peavey classics, plug and go) But I’m happy as could be getting a Marshall that sounds great and has less off the digital stuff in it to cause issues. (Reliability is super important to me, and unfortunately my dsl40c wasn’t so kind to me. So hoping for a lasting one here)
But the amp sounds great as it is. So my question for you guys in the know is, can I just buy the same power tubes for a backup and plug em in down the line? Or would those still need bias adjustments? It’s the only thing slightly worrrying me on this amp. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## tce63

First of all  to the forum.

I have the Origin 20C and in that you can change tubes without bias adjustment.

But i think you have to re-bias the Origin 50C, if i wrong im sure of i going to be corrected


----------



## Angelohio

Thanks. And yes I know that about the 20. What I’m wanting to know is if I can just buy the same exact power tubes (as they are just fine for me) and replace them myself.


----------



## ken361

Get a Weber bias rite I plan on getting one soon it checks the plate voltage bias but you have to pull the chassis out


----------



## ken361

Today jamming on my Hendrix Stratocaster I turned off the FX loop which I have my EH Canyon delay on as a slight echo I thought it sounded a bit better and warmer some for playing rhythm hmm maybe just leave it off and use it for lead tones. What are you guys using when jamming? I just bought it a few months ago.


----------



## ken361

I have no reverb I always thought playing dry was not that great but the strat was nice warmer sounding


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> I have no reverb I always thought playing dry was not that great but the strat was nice



The only pedal i use is TC-e Hof in the FX-loop and a EWS volume control


----------



## fancychords

I’ve heard too that if you put the same brand power tubes in biasing isn’t necessary.


----------



## jeffb

Angelohio said:


> Thanks. And yes I know that about the 20. What I’m wanting to know is if I can just buy the same exact power tubes (as they are just fine for me) and replace them myself.




No. They will need to be re-biased. Though they may be "close enough" even the same brand and type of tube can vary a fair amount.

The good thing is- You can buy a new set of tubes from a reputable place like Tube Depot, Tube Store, Dougs Tubes, etc, and they will have a bias rating. Havey our amp biased for those new tubes. And then you can continue to replace them with tubes of the same bias rating from that dealer.

However, some amps, like the DSL40 and other have bias drift issue and that can mess with things. I had to rebias my DSL40 every couple or three months. I don't know if the Origin 50 has a similar issue.

The wonderful thing about the DSl40 is that it is very easy to bias it yourself once out of the chassis with just a screwdriver and multimeter. I do not know if the O50 is the same.


----------



## ken361

Text points are different from the dsl 40c there is 2 little holes for the test probes


----------



## K2JLX

ken361 said:


> Text points are different from the dsl 40c there is 2 little holes for the test probes


 
CN32


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Angelohio said:


> Thanks. And yes I know that about the 20. What I’m wanting to know is if I can just buy the same exact power tubes (as they are just fine for me) and replace them myself.


Welcome to the forum new MF’r ! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Today jamming on my Hendrix Stratocaster I turned off the FX loop which I have my EH Canyon delay on as a slight echo I thought it sounded a bit better and warmer some for playing rhythm hmm maybe just leave it off and use it for lead tones. What are you guys using when jamming? I just bought it a few months ago.


I am only using the SD1 in front. Cheers Mitch


----------



## Angelohio

Thanks so much for the info. Will do that ASAP.


----------



## ken361

Watching Hendrix on netflix and Marley


----------



## fancychords

How does one remove the chassis on a 50c.


----------



## ken361

There's a Marshall 40 c bias video out where he takes the chassis out I think it maybe similar


----------



## ken361

Anyone using a fuzz pedal? Wonder how it sounds with origin.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Anyone using a fuzz pedal? Wonder how it sounds with origin.


Not yet Ken


----------



## ken361

On my way to motor city guitar to buy the Hendrix fuzz I need a little more dirt for the origin, Lead 2 with dsl sounds great though.


----------



## jeffb

Ken- if you have not left yet- Try an MXR BADASS 78 or other DS1 (including an original) Crank the level, and pull back the gain to about 25%-while running the Origin gain flat out. Does a great old school metal tone (Gary Moore), and when you raise the gain does a borderline fuzz tone while being much more versatile than an actual fuzz and still clean up with the volume.

Used to run my single coil Strats and Teles like this all the time.


----------



## MarshallDog

fancychords said:


> I’ve heard too that if you put the same brand power tubes in biasing isn’t necessary.



If the original set has been matched and has the number stamped on them you can order tge same tubes and request the same number. Then you can pop the in but I would not trust this method as amps and tubes tend to drift over time. Maybe in am emergency situation for a short time only IMHO.


----------



## ken361

Bought a used foxey fuzz MJM


----------



## ken361

Pedal sounded good it holds the notes/sustains for ever lol its a little over the top but still sounds good.Works really well for bedroom playing,didn't know its based on a big muff. I read that these work good on all types of amps.

I'm not sure how the Hendrix one would respond with Origin amp loud it sounded kinda thin or muddy at times the Foxey was fatter fuller sounding at low levels at the store. I will crank it next weekend to dial it in more but pretty happy so far. Neck pup sounds nice for leads with plenty of sustain!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Pedal sounded good it holds the notes/sustains for ever lol its a little over the top but still sounds good.Works really well for bedroom playing,didn't know its based on a big muff. I read that these work good on all types of amps.
> 
> I'm not sure how the Hendrix one would respond with Origin amp loud it sounded kinda thin or muddy at times the Foxey was fatter fuller sounding at low levels at the store. I will crank it next weekend to dial it in more but pretty happy so far. Neck pup sounds nice for leads with plenty of sustain!


When you get the chance Ken put up a clip, the only time I messed around with a fuzz, was for the lead solo in paranoid, and the conclusion I came up with is no chords, single notes only, but this is late 70’s early 80’s, so much has changed since then! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ken361

power chords sound great on the strat, looks like there's a vintage mullard tropical Fish cap in there like these


----------



## Arc Anjil

Playing yesterday I noticed (for the second time) a sudden jump in volume from the amp. I have yet to get it 'fixed', so maybe they can look at that problem while fixing the speaker jacks...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/mtD6BTkM]

[/URL]


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/67gBLMPb]

[/URL]


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

These last 2 photos are of my favorite loud amps, the ones I am always blabbing about, sorry no clips, but photos for a change! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Good evening my Marshall brother’s I just got done playing my loud side! (1 hours worth) just wanted to say F yea tone heaven, Cheers Mitch


----------



## Melodyman

Does anyone know if Marshall are making a cover for the 50c amp? Looked all over but so far no joy..


----------



## fancychords

I ordered one from Tuci excellent cover a bit expensive but it protects well


----------



## Buzzard

They need some cabs. No mdf. Love that grill cloth.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Melodyman said:


> Does anyone know if Marshall are making a cover for the 50c amp? Looked all over but so far no joy..



Had a look for one for the 20 head today, 
There's this....
https://www.hotcovers.co.uk/marshall-ori20c-origin-20w-combo-cover

Full on.... 
https://www.theflightcasecompany.com/marshall-origin20h-head-flight-case


----------



## joonya

Have any of you guys or gals who own the 50H had an issue where, when plugged into two 8 ohm cabinets, the amp only sends to one cab? i can switch cables (thus cabs) and both outputs work, but never simultaneously. Help?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

joonya said:


> Have any of you guys or gals who own the 50H had an issue where, when plugged into two 8 ohm cabinets, the amp only sends to one cab? i can switch cables (thus cabs) and both outputs work, but never simultaneously. Help?


Welcome to the forum new MF’r yes it is a well known problem, first do not plug 2 8 ohm cabs into the 8 ohm taps, 2 8 ohm cabs = 4 ohms, you would need 2 16 ohm cabs to plug into the 2 8 ohm taps, a page or 2 back has the repair to fix the one tap not working, should be able to get it fixed on the warranty that came with the amp if purchased new! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The photo of the speaker jack fix is on page 38 posted by Marshall Dog in this thread, hope this helps you out new brother  Cheers Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Melodyman said:


> Does anyone know if Marshall are making a cover for the 50c amp? Looked all over but so far no joy..



Yes, Tuki, the best covers ever. They are all I use now. Great customer service also.


----------



## solarburn

Has this vid been posted?


----------



## ken361




----------



## Buzzard

Origin is thinner,brighter and I hear more string noise on higher gain settings, with boost it's a little better on the string noise.As the origin got louder its tone did'nt change much whereas the germino got richer and thicker at higher volumes. Clean tones seemed closer to me. Not sure of that germino model but may have been a more fair comparison using the origin 50. imo. I wonder if these origins would benefit from a transformer upgrade? Something still bugs me about them though. To me they all sound kinda thin.


----------



## MarshallDog

Buzzard said:


> Origin is thinner,brighter and I hear more string noise on higher gain settings, with boost it's a little better on the string noise.As the origin got louder its tone did'nt change much whereas the germino got richer and thicker at higher volumes. Clean tones seemed closer to me. Not sure of that germino model but may have been a more fair comparison using the origin 50. imo. I wonder if these origins would benefit from a transformer upgrade? Something still bugs me about them though. To me they all sound kinda thin.



Just change out those dam JJ and Shuaguang tubes for some real quality CP tubes, a proper boas and a G12M-65 Creamback and boom, sounds thicker and just over all juicy!!!!


----------



## Buzzard

I don’t want to sink a bunch of money into the nos tube rabbit hole and getting a tech to bias it. I would consider the origin 20 h but not sure.


----------



## MarshallDog

Buzzard said:


> I don’t want to sink a bunch of money into the nos tube rabbit hole and getting a tech to bias it. I would consider the origin 20 h but not sure.



Dont need NOS just good quality CPs!


----------



## jmp45

MarshallDog said:


> Yes, Tuki, the best covers ever. They are all I use now. Great customer service also.



Tuki is top notch, had one made for my Major, no complaints. Another is http://www.amplifiercovers.com. I had one custom made for my IA Blues 60, reasonable @ $59.


----------



## ken361

I liked the highs on Origin better, he said he liked the highs also


----------



## MaskingApathy

Does anyone here know if the master volume is pre or post effects loop?


----------



## Dean Swindell

Hey guys; I was wondering if anyone here has seen the inside of one of these yet? Anywhere on the panel (s) to mount a PPI master? Might get one.


----------



## Robus

Speaker choice matters with my Origin 20h. A Vintage 30 brings out the clanky upper mid frequencies. A 65 watt Creamback smoothes the tone out. Mic position is super important if you are tracking. I'm moving the mic a little farther from the grille cloth and a litt farther out from the center of the speaker than I would with most other amps.

It would be interesting to talk about settings. I've had mine a month and have played it almost exclusively, and tracked several songs. For a seemingly simple amp, there are a lot of subtleties to dialing it in.


----------



## MarshallDog

Dean Swindell said:


> Hey guys; I was wondering if anyone here has seen the inside of one of these yet? Anywhere on the panel (s) to mount a PPI master? Might get one.



I’ve seen the inside of mine a lot but can’t remeber if there and where there is room. I’m sure there is. However, why do you need a PPIMV when this amp has a gain setting???


----------



## Robus

Why not just put a power soak between the head and cab?


----------



## MarshallDog

Robus said:


> Why not just put a power soak between the head and cab?



It already has (3) different power reduction settings that work very well.


----------



## Robus

Nothing like diming the MV though. I am running my 20 watt head with the MV dimed and gain about 12:00 all the time. That is where the amp sounds best to me. But the cab is miked in another room to preserve my hearing. If I couldn't do that I would have to run a power soak because the thing just doesn't sing quite the same with the MV down, and the reduced power setting just don't sound as good as full power.


----------



## Dean Swindell

MarshallDog said:


> I’ve seen the inside of mine a lot but can’t remeber if there and where there is room. I’m sure there is. However, why do you need a PPIMV when this amp has a gain setting???


Because when I tried one it wouldn't overdrive without the existing master half way up.


----------



## Dean Swindell

Robus said:


> Why not just put a power soak between the head and cab?


I actually have an attenuator but I'd rather have a master that behaves like one. The stock one acts like a second gain control like a boogie mk I which is fine if I could turn it down. Also one less thing to plug in.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

MaskingApathy said:


> Does anyone here know if the master volume is pre or post effects loop?





Dean Swindell said:


> Hey guys; I was wondering if anyone here has seen the inside of one of these yet? Anywhere on the panel (s) to mount a PPI master? Might get one.



Pics on page 3 of origin 20 head gut shots....
http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/origin-20-head-gut-shots.101569/page-3


----------



## tce63

Dean Swindell said:


> I actually have an attenuator but I'd rather have a master that behaves like one. The stock one acts like a second gain control like a boogie mk I which is fine if I could turn it down. Also one less thing to plug in.



Have you test a volume pot in the FX-loop ? i have that on mine, works great.


----------



## MarshallDog

Dean Swindell said:


> Because when I tried one it wouldn't overdrive without the existing master half way up.



Did you reduce the power to 1 watt? Keep in mind this is no where near a high gain amp and if you are trying to get 5150 distortion out of it you wont.


----------



## MarshallDog

tce63 said:


> Have you test a volume pot in the FX-loop ? i have that on mine, works great.



That looks interesting for trying something different. Does it work as good or similar as an attenuator? Just curious.


----------



## tce63

MarshallDog said:


> That looks interesting for trying something different. Does it work as good or similar as an attenuator? Just curious.



It works just fine, the best thing is that it doesn't color the sound.
It reduces the signal from the preamp and you may need to give it a bit more gain.

I think it does a better job than a attenuator.

But thats just me

If you have the skills, is only a 25K pot and i think you can put it together for 10-20Usd.

Here is a YT , bad one i know but can´t find the one i was looking for



Found Johan also with some other pedals, i think a EQ would work great also


----------



## MarshallDog

tce63 said:


> It works just fine, the best thing is that it doesn't color the sound.
> It reduces the signal from the preamp and you may need to give it a bit more gain.
> 
> I think it does a better job than a attenuator.
> 
> But thats just me
> 
> If you have the skills, is only a 250K pot and i think you can put it together for 10-20Usd.
> 
> Here is a YT , bad one i know but can´t find the one i was looking for
> 
> 
> 
> Found Johan also with some other pedals, i think a EQ would work great also




Where did u get yours at?


----------



## assaf110

You can use that one - same thing -
https://www.amazon.com/Pedals-Little-Black-Amp-Box/dp/B00CIHB8FY


----------



## tce63

MarshallDog said:


> Where did u get yours at?



I got it at Thomann

https://www.thomann.de/se/xotic_subtle_volume_control.htm


----------



## Axis39

MaskingApathy said:


> Does anyone here know if the master volume is pre or post effects loop?



It's basically a power stage volume control. So post, I would assume.


----------



## tce63

Axis39 said:


> It's basically a power stage volume control. So post, I would assume.



I Thinks so to


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

If everybody would like to find the 20 head gut shot pictures...

The Fx loop seems to coming from the grey wires going diagonally from the jacks board, towards V2 valve on the main board... which then goes to those 4 resistors next to the 3 RL chips connected to the transistors that everyone is scared about....

So it would appear that if you put a volume pot in the fx loop that's look like a PRE phase inverter control.....

Now below those transistors is the white black and red wires for the power scaling, following from that it goes to the 3 grey wires from the main board bridging over to the master volume pot, VR106, which then goes to the right and up through some resistors and up to the V3 valve, or phase inverter.... so that too would possibly be a PRE phase inverter master volume.....
Apparently this was the old way of doing it on the original master volume Marshalls.... but people prefer post PI clearly...

So I do think it is in the wrong place and adding a PPIMV would be a beneficial mod to do.... think I might do that myself actually... that's probably why the volume acts as it does tbh, your changing how much of the fist 2 valves you pushing through the phase inverter, of course it will has a massive impact on the over all gain...


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Having the current master down, and anything in the fx loop for that matter, would be like cutting the signal from the first 2 valves before it gets sent to the power section.... 

Its like an after preamp gain control.... a handy thing to have if you have like 3 12ax7s, cascaded, in the preamp, and you want control of the amount of signal because say it's too saturated and gainy...., but clearly not needed on these kids of amps.... imo...


----------



## Dean Swindell

tce63 said:


> Have you test a volume pot in the FX-loop ? i have that on mine, works great.


Wow that's an excellent idea. What value pot?


----------



## Dean Swindell

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Pics on page 3 of origin 20 head gut shots....
> http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/origin-20-head-gut-shots.101569/page-3


Wow thanks! If the 50 is like that it will fit right at the end of the line - bitchin'! I'll probably do a Traiwreck #3. No need to remove anything from the board. Thanks again! LOVE this forum!


----------



## Dean Swindell

MarshallDog said:


> Did you reduce the power to 1 watt? Keep in mind this is no where near a high gain amp and if you are trying to get 5150 distortion out of it you wont.


The power switch helps, and it sounds good. But I like to be able to vary the output with a knob like a normal master. Thanks for all the great responses.


----------



## MarshallDog

Anyone happen to know what resistor on the board to remove and replace with a 3 H ClassicTone choke? I have a choke sitting here doing nothing but collecting dust.


----------



## Robus

I have not tried a volume control in the loop, but it sounds counter-intuitive for an amp like the Origin. The point would be to let you drive the preamp harder, right? But it's power amp distortion you want from this amp. For that an attenuator would make more sense. What am I missing here?


----------



## MarshallDog

Robus said:


> I have not tried a volume control in the loop, but it sounds counter-intuitive for an amp like the Origin. The point would be to let you drive the preamp harder, right? But it's power amp distortion you want from this amp. For that an attenuator would make more sense. What am I missing here?



Nothing...good point!


----------



## tce63

Dean Swindell said:


> Wow that's an excellent idea. What value pot?



It is a Potentiometer with 25 kOhm resistance to increase / decrease the volume


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

tce63 said:


> I Thinks so to


I don't think it is... just a theory though mind,  
I will have a look with my tech friend today...


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Dean Swindell said:


> Wow thanks! If the 50 is like that it will fit right at the end of the line - bitchin'! I'll probably do a Traiwreck #3. No need to remove anything from the board. Thanks again! LOVE this forum!



The pictures on page 1 are the 20w head, the pictures on page 3 are the 50w, they're marked as such on the circuit boards


----------



## tce63

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> I don't think it is... just a theory though mind,
> I will have a look with my tech friend today...



Grateful for information when you have been informed.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

I wonder if we should start a thread to ask if any other amp has a thread with 831 comments about it? And I haven't even looked at tgp thread comment count... 

I really think with some slight design changes and if they hadn't dropped the ball on the speaker outs, these would have been the biggest hit last year.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> I wonder if we should start a thread to ask if any other amp has a thread with 831 comments about it? And I haven't even looked at tgp thread comment count...
> 
> I really think with some slight design changes and if they hadn't dropped the ball on the speaker outs, these would have been the biggest hit last year.



5,151... XD I've helped a little! Hahaha


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

tce63 said:


> Grateful for information when you have been informed.



Well.... the man isn't impressed with Marshall at the moment, has 2 of new MG models in atm with mini jacks faulty, headphones and line ins, headphones normally switch just the speaker out off, but these have a dedicated amp to them that means it switches power to the little headphone amp, if you can't source the correct mini jack or that amp is faulty you can't switch power back to the main speaker, and he can't get a mini jack similar enough to do it... anyway, blah blah blah ....

On to the design of the Origin, he says that just by looking at the circuit doesn't always show clearly it's design, a schematic would be more use, so when he finally gets in touch with the people at Marshall, which he will try tomorrow, he will ask for a set of schematics for their product range, except hardwired and reissues, he has those in his head after nearly 60 years.

With regards the way the master works, he just thinks the preamp section just doesn't drive as much as other Marshalls and we might be driving the power section to compensate and make it clip, to give us the drive we want. He says from an engineers perspective the phase inverter should cleanly split and invert the signal to go to both power valves.
The reason manufacturers put it before the PI is because after it you would need a stereo pot, because now you have 2 signals to bring down at the same level and speed so both power valves are getting the right signals, and there's lots of chances for that to not be the case and weird things start to happen like that....

That been said, we know from having that master up full that the drive is there, and its good, so I think the PPIMV mod would definitely be worth the hassle.... and I think the PI has more of an impact on the sound than it's normally given credit for... would be interesting actually to find out what a lower output PI does, surely it would lower what goes into the power section...

Anyway, when he get the schematics he'll know what he's dealing with...


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

You know what's mad, is that my mate Robert probably had these very same conversations about getting more gain out of the original 60s amps back in the 70s...
'How do I get it to sound like the new JMPs but quieter?'


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

.... wait, what did he say at the start there?? :-O 

'He didn't like that he had to crank it all the way to get the distortion??' :-O

You mean the Origin isn't the first amp to do that??


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Another interesting point at the start on the use of a master volume...


----------



## lp1987x

Robus said:


> Nothing like diming the MV though. I am running my 20 watt head with the MV dimed and gain about 12:00 all the time. That is where the amp sounds best to me. But the cab is miked in another room to preserve my hearing. If I couldn't do that I would have to run a power soak because the thing just doesn't sing quite the same with the MV down, and the reduced power setting just don't sound as good as full power.



Totally agree with this. My 20H sounds best on the 20 watt setting, the MV on 10 and the gain on 8, no boost, with my old THD Hotplate in between the amp and speaker. Classic rock heaven. Now I just need to figure out how to get a good solo boost with the amp cranked. Even placing clean boosts in the loop doesn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

lp1987x said:


> Totally agree with this. My 20H sounds best on the 20 watt setting, the MV on 10 and the gain on 8, no boost, with my old THD Hotplate in between the amp and speaker. Classic rock heaven. Now I just need to figure out how to get a good solo boost with the amp cranked. Even placing clean boosts in the loop doesn't seem to make much difference.


I know what you mean, I finally picked up a mxr 10 band eq, have yet to try it in the loop for a solo boost, will give it a try after I get home from work, and report back, I have read a couple of ways to try it, and I shall check into what sounds best , and works the most in my favor! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I can say I did try it but in the dsl40c’s, and it will work as a solo boost, even in front of the amp! I will get a chance to full merit my claim a bit later today, because of using my phone to record, you won’t hear it in the clip, but I will tell you that it did work well in front of the 40c’s! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Adieu

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Another interesting point at the start on the use of a master volume...




The problem with all these videos from attenuator and amp builders/vendors is that they DON'T want to share one key piece of info, because it would torpedo their business of selling scaled-down lower wattage cousins of big heads and attenuators to customers who already have big heads:

THE SERIES FX LOOP VOLUME POT (master-master volume, pretty much works like a multiplier)

Yeah it cuts down on power amp distortion, but for people who want to be able to keep practicing in the bedroom, or when the wife or mom gets home, or it gets late.... CLOSE ENOUGH FOR PRACTICE with big high gain heads.

You can make a 5150/6505/6262 whisper-quiet, THROUGH A 4x12 CAB, with a twist of a knob. And it still sounds like your familiar high-gain monstrosity. Without tweaking settings... for a few bucks in parts or with a single-potentiometer cheapie pedal.


----------



## assaf110

Excellent demo of power scaling & tones.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Well I only tried it so far in front, it does boost but the boost was minimal, I still need to try it in the loop.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Adieu said:


> The problem with all these videos from attenuator and amp builders/vendors is that they DON'T want to share one key piece of info, because it would torpedo their business of selling scaled-down lower wattage cousins of big heads and attenuators to customers who already have big heads:
> 
> THE SERIES FX LOOP VOLUME POT (master-master volume, pretty much works like a multiplier)
> 
> Yeah it cuts down on power amp distortion, but for people who want to be able to keep practicing in the bedroom, or when the wife or mom gets home, or it gets late.... CLOSE ENOUGH FOR PRACTICE with big high gain heads.
> 
> You can make a 5150/6505/6262 whisper-quiet, THROUGH A 4x12 CAB, with a twist of a knob. And it still sounds like your familiar high-gain monstrosity. Without tweaking settings... for a few bucks in parts or with a single-potentiometer cheapie pedal.



Well that's what I'm trying to ascertain... just looking at the board in the amp it looks like the fx loop is before the master volume pot... which also looks to be before the phase inverter, so it's job when used like that is just turning down the signal after the first 2 preamp valves, before the phase inverter....
But my friend is pestering Marshall for a schematic, because he now has 2 other MG amps in for repair too and no idea what to do because of faulty mini jacks there are no replacement parts for.... then we'll all be able to know for sure what's going on... 

But the volume in the fx loop look to me to just be exactly the same as the master volume control... not master master...


----------



## ken361

Whats your favorite natural sounding pedal for pushing the amp? Like a little more dirt for my Stratocaster bridge pup at times


----------



## ken361

Going to try OCD


----------



## assaf110

NAD!
This amp replaced my DSL40c.
It is from a later batch, so the rear panel is updated with the new speakers out labeling. 
Can't wait to hook it up to the 212 greenback cab I'm building...

View media item 10460


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

assaf110 said:


> NAD!
> This amp replaced my DSL40c.
> It is from a later batch, so the rear panel is updated with the new speakers out labeling.
> Can't wait to hook it up to the 212 greenback cab I'm building...
> 
> View media item 10460


HNAD congratulations brother, you are going to love this amp, mine did not replace my 40c’s but added to them! Cheers


----------



## ken361

Going to get a faded less Paul instead lol marked down to 700, trade epiphone in


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Whats your favorite natural sounding pedal for pushing the amp? Like a little more dirt for my Stratocaster bridge pup at times


Ken I finally used my mxr 10 band eq, in front of the amp, with the SD1, I think it sounds quite good, give that a shot as well! Cheers


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> Whats your favorite natural sounding pedal for pushing the amp? Like a little more dirt for my Stratocaster bridge pup at times



The pedal i Use with my tele / esquire is TC-E Spark Boost, it is just enough to puch the amp to the sweet spot with single coils.

But´s that just me


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

....... I wonder if it'll do ACDC tones??....... Wonder how it sounds cranked??....


----------



## ken361

easy AC/DC tones


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> Going to try OCD



The OCD is good but IMO the Xoctic RC Booster is better...I have both of them and the RC does not color as much and can add a nice volume boost on channel one and then add some nice distortion when you add in channel two.


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> easy AC/DC tones




+1


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



love your vids..i go jam right after each one..been following your Origin amp journey..and am so close to pullin the trigger on one


----------



## MarshallDog

BftGibson said:


> love your vids..i go jam right after each one..been following your Origin amp journey..and am so close to pullin the trigger on one



Just pull it already. You won’t be let down. Great amp, you just may want tomretube it with better tubes? Maybe not? Me, I am just not a fan of JJs except for the KT-66s which I use in my Astoria Custom.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> love your vids..i go jam right after each one..been following your Origin amp journey..and am so close to pullin the trigger on one


You really should brother, I do appreciate you checking out my vids, I think that they are quite close to my favorite amp, the 1987xl, it may not be as true as it, but it does scratch the itch! Cheers


----------



## ken361

New Les Paul sounds pretty good, does that acdc better then my Epiphone did. Has a fat tone I thought it would be brighter some with the maple cap. I have to tweak some more. I looked down the neck and it looked like I had my high E side of the bridge pup lower then the bass side even though I measured it lol. I probably could change the JJ in the PI to thin it some. Overall this amp rocks! even with no pedal boosting I have a good amount of gain. Rush Working man sounded really good and so acdc!


----------



## MarshallDog

Guys, for what it’s worth, I was informed by my Marshall Certified Amp Tech that it would be very involved to install a real choke due to the power scaling circuit. It sounds like there are multiple resistors that take the place of a standard 1 choke system (if I understood him correctly) and he said its best to leave as stock. Oh well, had to at least investigate.


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> New Les Paul sounds pretty good, does that acdc better then my Epiphone did. Has a fat tone I thought it would be brighter some with the maple cap. I have to tweak some more. I looked down the neck and it looked like I had my high E side of the bridge pup lower then the bass side even though I measured it lol. I probably could change the JJ in the PI to thin it some. Overall this amp rocks! even with no pedal boosting I have a good amount of gain. Rush Working man sounded really good and so acdc!



What Les Paul did you get? Congrats!!!


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

MarshallDog said:


> Guys, for what it’s worth, I was informed by my Marshall Certified Amp Tech that it would be very involved to install a real choke due to the power scaling circuit. It sounds like there are multiple resistors that take the place of a standard 1 choke system (if I understood him correctly) and he said its best to leave as stock. Oh well, had to at least investigate.



Any word on whether they will be releasing a schematic in the near future? The guy my friend is trying to contact has gone AWAL....


----------



## MarshallDog

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Any word on whether they will be releasing a schematic in the near future? The guy my friend is trying to contact has gone AWAL....



Not sure about that?! Probably can only get it from a Tech if they have authorization to hand them out??


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> What Les Paul did you get? Congrats!!!


The Gibson faded cherry, I use to have a SG and a Trad pro but i ended up trading some for newer amps or guitars. I wasnt working so that was the only way to serve my gas LOL now i'm trying to build back up haha.


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> The Gibson faded cherry, I use to have a SG and a Trad pro but i ended up trading some for newer amps or guitars. I wasnt working so that was the only way to serve my gas LOL now i'm trying to build back up haha.



Nice...congrats!!!


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> The Gibson faded cherry, I use to have a SG and a Trad pro but i ended up trading some for newer amps or guitars. I wasnt working so that was the only way to serve my gas LOL now i'm trying to build back up haha.



HNGD , congrats !


----------



## ken361

thanks!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> thanks!


HNGD. Ken.  Now you need to put up a clip of it.


----------



## ken361

need some loud time to dial it in more


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> need some loud time to dial it in more


Ok brother not trying to push lol


----------



## ken361

This dude just put this up im going to listen now


----------



## ken361

kinda liking the JJ and rubys


----------



## Arc Anjil

Is the JJ ECC83-S a good pre-amp tube for the O50?

The Tube Store has them for $10.95 each...


----------



## ken361

recorded loud, its not the best I think my mobile pre could record better though


----------



## MarshallDog

Arc Anjil said:


> Is the JJ ECC83-S a good pre-amp tube for the O50?
> 
> The Tube Store has them for $10.95 each...



I dont like JJs at all in any amp except for KT-66s.

Best thing to do is buy them and try them, you might like them.


----------



## tce63

Arc Anjil said:


> Is the JJ ECC83-S a good pre-amp tube for the O50?
> 
> The Tube Store has them for $10.95 each...



When i got mine back from Marshall service i had EH in mine Origin 20C, sounds great


----------



## ken361

works in the PI for me with tungsols, might change it who knows


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

On account of my brother’s here on the forum, I stuck ri mullards in the first two slots and ruby power tubes in mine, the last clip I posted is ran in this method, plus mxr 10 band eq, and an SD1 clean boost, playing isn’t the best, on full power, volume at 3 1/2, And feeding a lead 100 mosfet on the clean channel at 2, (mg cabs) to me and my old ears I thought it sounded pretty cool, ymmv ! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ken361

After jamming a hour I decide to do no pedals turned on Vs pedals running up front with them turned off to see what has the best signal bypass vs true bypass. Later I turned the soul food back to true bypass and it seemed to restore my highs. Its funny how you hear things different from one time to another! See how tomorrow brings.
I'm only using 3 pedals up front for the moment I know you don't want a lot of all true bypass all the time . You need good buffer in there and some are better then others.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Had a play today with the band.... 
We're all still impressed, got all the pedals doing what they should and sounding rad, there's meat and grit and crisp and whatever I want whenever I want it.... :-D 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BtJVCQfhtdV/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## ken361

Stuck the Chinese tube back in the PI seems just fine so far.


----------



## ken361

ken361 said:


> Stuck the Chinese tube back in the PI seems just fine so far.


Just put the JJ back in its a bit more aggressive ballsier and brings out more top end. Would like to try sovtek LPS I always like those in the past.


----------



## whitecloud

ken361 said:


> After jamming a hour I decide to do no pedals turned on Vs pedals running up front with them turned off to see what has the best signal bypass vs true bypass. Later I turned the soul food back to true bypass and it seemed to restore my highs. Its funny how you hear things different from one time to another! See how tomorrow brings.
> I'm only using 3 pedals up front for the moment I know you don't want a lot of all true bypass all the time . You need good buffer in there and some are better then others.


FWIW Ken I tried the Mesa Flux Drive again going into the O20h. Been having good results with the Bad Cat Klon type but hey why not? In theory thinking the Mesa more American and a bit scooped but my ears were digging what I was hearing. So I tried the Flux two ways. 1. Hit the amp that already has some hair on it, Then Clean and on full power. This with my Les Paul and a couple single coil axes. Maybe it's true the Origin is pretty pedal friendly though my MIAB's not working out as good. The Mesa was gifted to me from a Good old friend that has been a recipient of some goodies I sent Him. I have a TS pedal I loaned out and will try that again when I get it back Then there are times when I just prefer just the amp sans pedals


----------



## ken361

whitecloud said:


> FWIW Ken I tried the Mesa Flux Drive again going into the O20h. Been having good results with the Bad Cat Klon type but hey why not? In theory thinking the Mesa more American and a bit scooped but my ears were digging what I was hearing. So I tried the Flux two ways. 1. Hit the amp that already has some hair on it, Then Clean and on full power. This with my Les Paul and a couple single coil axes. Maybe it's true the Origin is pretty pedal friendly though my MIAB's not working out as good. The Mesa was gifted to me from a Good old friend that has been a recipient of some goodies I sent Him. I have a TS pedal I loaned out and will try that again when I get it back Then there are times when I just prefer just the amp sans pedals


they make quality gear


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Well..... I've had well broken in 70/80s in an amp before, Vox AC30VR, the valve reactor, and I guess it served me well for many years, but I felt the greenbacks were an upgrade for me...

My plan has always been to take this Vox 2x12 with Greenbacks and re-cover it and put a Marshall Logo on....

It's not perfect, I could have took longer and took more care and pulled out the creases, but it'll do me for a bit... :-D 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BtTs8SjBjNe/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## ken361




----------



## ken361




----------



## ken361

with a chorus would of been cool


----------



## SlyStrat

The Origin 50 is a good amp with OD pedals.
I'm selling mine now that I have a Studio Vintage head.
It just gets me more of the tone I want.


----------



## ken361

those new ones are cool, dont know if 20 watts satisfy me i like loud and full when playing loud. I still want both you never know i could trade mine in lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> those new ones are cool, dont know if 20 watts satisfy me i like loud and full when playing loud. I still want both you never know i could trade mine in lol


Yikes Ken don’t let the gas get you, just be patient, the goods will come along when the time is right. I too have the gas for one of these 20 watt beauts,but I have to get speakers first! Ahhh it never ends! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ken361

I stuck the stock pre's in and went back and forth a few times with Stratocaster yeah I did lol. Think I'm going to keep them in will see, the JJ in the PI was adding a little too much low end and would distort a bit more on the neck pickup.

Didn't find the stock harsh by having the JJ in the v1. My girls condo is more bass heavy for sure where my dads is less so I see if its brighter over there but I think the Ruby high grade Chinese would sound better possibly! I get a little more Stratocaster spank with stock tubes. I'm sure a great PI would help. Next week rock the Les Paul.


----------



## ken361

https://www.amplifiedparts.com/tech-corner/12ax7-comparison-current-made-tubes


----------



## BanditPanda

ken361 said:


> After jamming a hour I decide to do no pedals turned on Vs pedals running up front with them turned off to see what has the best signal bypass vs true bypass. Later I turned the soul food back to true bypass and it seemed to restore my highs. Its funny how you hear things different from one time to another! See how tomorrow brings.
> I'm only using 3 pedals up front for the moment I know you don't want a lot of all true bypass all the time . You need good buffer in there and some are better then others.




Ken pick up a Polytune 3 tuner by TC Electronics. It has a built in buffer.
BP


----------



## BanditPanda

ken361 said:


> those new ones are cool, dont know if 20 watts satisfy me i like loud and full when playing loud. I still want both you never know i could trade mine in lol



Ken with 20w you'd never get it to 10
BP


----------



## ken361

I take the origin too 7


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BanditPanda said:


> Ken with 20w you'd never get it to 10
> BP


BP have you ever played your 40c on 10? I have never turned any amp all the way to 10, with the exception of a .5 watt alamo I got in 1970, the next would have to be and old fender, that what I know now is it needed service, and a tube change and bias, my 50 watt Marshall’s never go above 5, as they tend to compress, and sound chitty, same with the dsl40c’s. Just curious! Cheers Mitch


----------



## BanditPanda

Hey Mitch. Nope never have. I keep the volume steady at 5 and adjust my volume needs via pedal.
BP


----------



## BanditPanda

ken361 said:


> I take the origin too 7


Ya don't have to believe me.
Doubt there would be much difference db wise.
BP


----------



## MaskingApathy

ken361 said:


> Just put the JJ back in its a bit more aggressive ballsier and brings out more top end. Would like to try sovtek LPS I always like those in the past.


Where did you put the JJ back in? The PI?


----------



## ken361

was in the PI


----------



## MaskingApathy

ken361 said:


> was in the PI


What do you prefer in V1? Tung Sol?


----------



## MarshallDog

Isn't this a great amp?????!!!!!....dam!!!!


----------



## ken361

was using 2 tungsols and a JJ in the PI and now the JJ and 2 chinese for now at least. The JJ in PI added more bass by some and im was trying to reduce it some and add some more mids. Kinda subtle difference . The JJ- tungsol -chinese I didnt like.


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Isn't this a great amp?????!!!!!....dam!!!!


are you getting the studio one ?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BanditPanda said:


> Hey Mitch. Nope never have. I keep the volume steady at 5 and adjust my volume needs via pedal.
> BP


Hey thanks for the reply BP , I really don’t know anybody who actually dimes their amp, for most purposes 3 is going to be on the money, the origin really starts to sing at 5, but with pedals, I can coax some good tones at 3! Cheers


----------



## Melodyman

The amp as it comes outta the box is kinda sucky. But it seems to demand someone who knows Marshall history and how these amps should sound in order to get it there. Having owned several over the last 50 years, I would say that it took me a lot of pedals I had already on my board set for my JTM 45 readjusted, a complere set of NOS tubes, and some A/B-ing to get it up to where It need it to be. Is it as rich and creamy thick sounding as my 66 spec NMV JTM 45? No. But with one 12" speaker in a small enclosure, it is hanging in there just fine so far. And, with the club gigs these days demanding a smaller footprint on stage, I'm able to get the sounds close to what I had with the 45 but without having to crank it.. so far anyway.. Its definately worth the $600 I paid for the experiment.. I guess my point is, after reading all the negative comments by so many, then hearing the clips they played, for the most part, the problems most seemed to illustrate were more due to their lack of talent than the amps shortcomings..FWIW tho, the only setting that really counts is the full power 50w one. The others, while nice to have, are only practical in the home or casuals.. The trick seems to be knowing what sound you want to get and then setting about finding it. if you are just hoping to plug it in and get 5150 or sum such, you wont be happy.. Remember, these amps are for those who want to get the ORIGINal mid 60's Marshall experience cheap. In order to achieve that, you have to have known what they sounded like back then to be happy.. IMHO as always..


----------



## ken361

Have to up the highs in the combo 50 I run the tilt at 8 trb mids 7 pres bass 3 or so


----------



## tolm

Had my Origin 50 for a while now - combo originally but that went back due to the “speaker connection debacle” and I decided to go for a head instead. Bit of a wait but eventually got it back in September time last year. Before I go further - here’s the rig:






Cab is a custom ordered Zilla diagonal 2x12 with ported rear panel, slanted baffle and a brace of Neo Creambacks. Gave it a good go in the shop when I picked up the head and was pretty happy with it all but have kinda fallen into an “everything at 12, Master to taste, tweak the pedalboard for EQ” mentality since it only really gets wheeled out at gigs and there never seems to be enough time to just dial the amp in before soundcheck. Lately I’ve just not been “feeling” it and then the Studio Vintage got announced so I was getting antsy. I guess the root issue is I really connect with my guitars and my pedals but the amp feels, well, perfectly adequate. But I don’t love it.

Got some time earlier in the week to play the Origin on my own and tweak some settings. I’m generally going for the “warm, pushed clean” that was so easy to dial in on my old Bluesbreaker combo (which I loved but it started really messing my back up ...) as a base tone for my pedalboard.

My first thought was “pretend it’s a non-master amp” so I cranked the master up full and used the gain like a volume. To my surprise this was really unsuccessful! Firstly it increased the noise floor a LOT and secondly the tone was really thin. In fact, the higher the master on this amp the more treble-heavy and thinner it seems to sound. Probably pretty good for cutting through a mix but not ideal for what I was after. Even with dropping the Presence quite severely it still didn’t have enough “body” to my liking. My working assumption is that the pre-amp just wasn’t working hard enough for its tone stack to sufficiently impact on the overall tone but I have no idea if that’s really the case.

So, I dropped that plan and worked the pre-amp a little harder. There seems to be a point when it just “fattens out” - somewhere around 2 o’clock, maybe? - and 3 o’clock (no boost engaged) was the sweet spot for me where it stays pretty clean but with an “edge” to it. I then found myself playing with the Tilt control. Interestingly, all the way clockwise (especially with gain cranked AND boost engaged!) sounds great but, for that “warm, pushed clean” sound, I prefered it at about 9 o’clock. Feed in some more bass and cut the treble and mids just a touch and it was starting to sound the way I wanted.

All of which leaves with an overall tone I like but only by running these settings:






Are those crazy settings? Anyone else using anything remotely similar?! I don’t like all this “Gain here, Tilt there, tweak the EQ, set the Master, drop the Presence” nonsense but, equally, now I seem to have it dialled I don’t need to figure it out again ... and it’s good to know that if I want to dial some gain in on the amp I have plenty of “brightness” to add back in to stop it getting muddy.

And yet ... the appeal of a non-master, one (or two!) volume knob setup persists!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tolm said:


> Had my Origin 50 for a while now - combo originally but that went back due to the “speaker connection debacle” and I decided to go for a head instead. Bit of a wait but eventually got it back in September time last year. Before I go further - here’s the rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cab is a custom ordered Zilla diagonal 2x12 with ported rear panel, slanted baffle and a brace of Neo Creambacks. Gave it a good go in the shop when I picked up the head and was pretty happy with it all but have kinda fallen into an “everything at 12, Master to taste, tweak the pedalboard for EQ” mentality since it only really gets wheeled out at gigs and there never seems to be enough time to just dial the amp in before soundcheck. Lately I’ve just not been “feeling” it and then the Studio Vintage got announced so I was getting antsy. I guess the root issue is I really connect with my guitars and my pedals but the amp feels, well, perfectly adequate. But I don’t love it.
> 
> Got some time earlier in the week to play the Origin on my own and tweak some settings. I’m generally going for the “warm, pushed clean” that was so easy to dial in on my old Bluesbreaker combo (which I loved but it started really messing my back up ...) as a base tone for my pedalboard.
> 
> My first thought was “pretend it’s a non-master amp” so I cranked the master up full and used the gain like a volume. To my surprise this was really unsuccessful! Firstly it increased the noise floor a LOT and secondly the tone was really thin. In fact, the higher the master on this amp the more treble-heavy and thinner it seems to sound. Probably pretty good for cutting through a mix but not ideal for what I was after. Even with dropping the Presence quite severely it still didn’t have enough “body” to my liking. My working assumption is that the pre-amp just wasn’t working hard enough for its tone stack to sufficiently impact on the overall tone but I have no idea if that’s really the case.
> 
> So, I dropped that plan and worked the pre-amp a little harder. There seems to be a point when it just “fattens out” - somewhere around 2 o’clock, maybe? - and 3 o’clock (no boost engaged) was the sweet spot for me where it stays pretty clean but with an “edge” to it. I then found myself playing with the Tilt control. Interestingly, all the way clockwise (especially with gain cranked AND boost engaged!) sounds great but, for that “warm, pushed clean” sound, I prefered it at about 9 o’clock. Feed in some more bass and cut the treble and mids just a touch and it was starting to sound the way I wanted.
> 
> All of which leaves with an overall tone I like but only by running these settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those crazy settings? Anyone else using anything remotely similar?! I don’t like all this “Gain here, Tilt there, tweak the EQ, set the Master, drop the Presence” nonsense but, equally, now I seem to have it dialled I don’t need to figure it out again ... and it’s good to know that if I want to dial some gain in on the amp I have plenty of “brightness” to add back in to stop it getting muddy.
> 
> And yet ... the appeal of a non-master, one (or two!) volume knob setup persists!


My settings are still where I set them on the 3’rd time I played it but, I don’t set my amp with my eyes, I set it with my ears, our difference is that I am going for a late 70’s Priest tone , and with SD1 I have it in spades! Clean comes from guitar volume knob! So set with your ears and if it sounds good to you that’s all that matters, and I run the amps boost at 8 , tilt only gets moved with the darker guitars! Cheers Mitch


----------



## tolm

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My settings are still where I set them on the 3’rd time I played it but, I don’t set my amp with my eyes, I set it with my ears, our difference is that I am going for a late 70’s Priest tone , and with SD1 I have it in spades! Clean comes from guitar volume knob! So set with your ears and if it sounds good to you that’s all that matters, and I run the amps boost at 8 , tilt only gets moved with the darker guitars! Cheers Mitch



Oh - for sure - I set the amp based on the sound: basically I just twiddled each knob until it sounded “best” for the tone I was trying to get (for example, I liked the Tilt much higher with the gain maxed out) but was just a bit surprised by where they ended up!


----------



## Arc Anjil

tolm said:


> Are those crazy settings? Anyone else using anything remotely similar?! I don’t like all this “Gain here, Tilt there, tweak the EQ, set the Master, drop the Presence” nonsense but, equally, now I seem to have it dialled I don’t need to figure it out again ... and it’s good to know that if I want to dial some gain in on the amp I have plenty of “brightness” to add back in to stop it getting muddy.
> 
> And yet ... the appeal of a non-master, one (or two!) volume knob setup persists!




That is really close to my settings running into an Egnater 412 loaded with T75's.
I just have a little more Presence and a little less bass, and - since I live in a forest with only one neighbor - the Master at 12 to 3 o'clock!


----------



## tolm

Arc Anjil said:


> That is really close to my settings running into an Egnater 412 loaded with T75's.
> I just have a little more Presence and a little less bass, and - since I live in a forest with only one neighbor - the Master at 12 to 3 o'clock!



Awesome!! I also live in a forest but, unfortunately, in _a village _in a forest.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Here's my recovered greenback 2x12, that took some doing, but finally finished... I hope... Horizontal or vertical? 

The first go with the other style of cloth i learnt a lesson about why getting actual speaker cloth is important, or at least something as transparent as. The tonal change by just chaging that cloth was so massive, I can't wait to see what this stuff will do.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BtpyZ_PBQMt/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## assaf110

Nice work!


----------



## ken361

Jamming with the stock preamp tubes was definately different,first it was thinner sounding so I set up the EQ a few different times and got it sounding good. A little less gain compared to the Tungsol Tungsol JJ .
Seemed a bit more Plexi sounding which was good but not as thick sounding so I upped the bass that worked fine. I tested it boosted and the boost off for acdc tones that was good. I think by adding a Sovtek in the PI might be a good thing. I keep it stock for now will see! Boosted with soul food with boost off on the pedal was really good!


----------



## ken361

I'm buzzed so spare me for my writing lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> I'm buzzed so spare me for my writing lol


Ahhh yes Ken my man it is Saturday all damm day


----------



## ken361

The amp was fizzing out with volume on low watt mode a little bit when I playing when my girlfriend grandson was in the bacement maybe because I bent the prongs a few times rolling lol


----------



## tce63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ahhh yes Ken my man it is Saturday all damm day



Isn't it Saturday all week long?


----------



## ken361

Going out for dinner and a drink


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> I'm buzzed so spare me for my writing lol


Will you be recording any of your loud time today?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> Isn't it Saturday all week long?


It could be but sometimes things get in the way


----------



## ken361

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Will you be recording any of your loud time today?


Not over here no recording software over here.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Not over here no recording software over here.


Damm


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> are you getting the studio one ?



No...I think I have enough amps for now. How about you?


----------



## Bentaycanada

I recently exchanged my Fender HRD for an Origin 50c, and it's a much better fit for home use and I know it can handle live. I had a Boss SD-2 arrive today, and together they really bring that sweet cranked JCM tone for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Assault Bacon

Hi folks -

First post here. First Marshall. Just cruising the thread looking for info.

My Origin 50 head should be here on Friday. I'll be hooking it up to an older stock JCM900 1936 2x12 cab (G12T-75.)

We'll see what happens. I play a Gibson Les Paul Trad and a G&L ASAT Bluesboy. Thanks -


----------



## MarshallDog

Assault Bacon said:


> Hi folks -
> 
> First post here. First Marshall. Just cruising the thread looking for info.
> 
> My Origin 50 head should be here on Friday. I'll be hooking it up to an older stock JCM900 1936 2x12 cab (G12T-75.)
> 
> We'll see what happens. I play a Gibson Les Paul Trad and a G&L ASAT Bluesboy. Thanks -



Welcome aboard new Marshall Forumer and congrats on the new amp!! You will love it and it will sound great with your LPT!!!


----------



## tce63

Assault Bacon said:


> Hi folks -
> 
> First post here. First Marshall. Just cruising the thread looking for info.
> 
> My Origin 50 head should be here on Friday. I'll be hooking it up to an older stock JCM900 1936 2x12 cab (G12T-75.)
> 
> We'll see what happens. I play a Gibson Les Paul Trad and a G&L ASAT Bluesboy. Thanks -






You will love the Origin


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Assault Bacon said:


> Hi folks -
> 
> First post here. First Marshall. Just cruising the thread looking for info.
> 
> My Origin 50 head should be here on Friday. I'll be hooking it up to an older stock JCM900 1936 2x12 cab (G12T-75.)
> 
> We'll see what happens. I play a Gibson Les Paul Trad and a G&L ASAT Bluesboy. Thanks -


Welcome to the forum new brother, you my friend are going to love this amp and what it can do and the tones it can produce! Cheers to your new Marshall! Mitch


----------



## Assault Bacon

Thank you, guys. I appreciate the welcome!


----------



## SlyStrat

Only a true Cork Sniffer wouldn't like the Origin 50.
The low price, made in Vietnam, and modern circuit board sends them into fits.
Mine has great tone. Especially with OD pedals. I can get a very plexi tone.


----------



## Assault Bacon

SlyStrat said:


> Only a true Cork Sniffer wouldn't like the Origin 50.
> The low price, made in Vietnam, and modern circuit board sends them into fits.
> Mine has great tone. Especially with OD pedals. I can get a very plexi tone.



I'd love to say I don't have the same tendencies, but I fear I do. 

I gutted my Les Paul, installed nickel hardware, wired it 50's style, went with Lindy Fralins w/ braided leads and cloth wire because I wanted it a certain way. 

Having admitted that, I'm looking forward to getting this amp and playing the Hell out of it, pcb or not.


----------



## SlyStrat

I did all that kind of stuff to MANY Gibson's over the years.
And to me it was a waste of time and $$$$.
That's not cork sniffing.
But I'm FREE from all that Gibson crap now that I sold them and play Strat's only.
I wonder if Hendrix, Trower, Blackmore, and others felt the same way????


----------



## tolm

SlyStrat said:


> I did all that kind of stuff to MANY Gibson's over the years.
> And to me it was a waste of time and $$$$.
> That's not cork sniffing.
> But I'm FREE from all that Gibson crap now that I sold them and play Strat's only.
> I wonder if Hendrix, Trower, Blackmore, and others felt the same way????



To be fair, I think people can get equally obsessed about Fender Strat minutiae as well ... gray vs black bottom pickups, maple vs rosewood, slab vs round-lam, 50s vs 60s vs modern body contours, brass vs aluminium trem block, 3-way vs 5-way switching, tone active on bridge pickup or not, RWRP middle pickups not being true to vintage spec ... etc ... etc


----------



## Arc Anjil

I swapped out the original V1 tube for a Ruby 12AX7 and V3 for a Tung-Sol 12AX7LPS (it's all I have at the moment).
Much more Marshall kerang!!

I'm going to try EHX tubes next and replace the PT's with Mullard EL34's....

_____________________________

UPDATE:

Haven't got the new tubes yet, but I did pull out my old RAH and tried it. VOILA! It used to sound harsh and bite-y with the original tubes, but it's sounding a whole lot better now. Looks like I didn't waste $180 after all!


----------



## SlyStrat

tolm said:


> To be fair, I think people can get equally obsessed about Fender Strat minutiae as well ... gray vs black bottom pickups, maple vs rosewood, slab vs round-lam, 50s vs 60s vs modern body contours, brass vs aluminium trem block, 3-way vs 5-way switching, tone active on bridge pickup or not, RWRP middle pickups not being true to vintage spec ... etc ... etc



Thats really not cork sniffing either.
For example:
Cork sniffers will only buy custom shop guitars. Then are sending them off to places like Historical Makeovers.


----------



## Moony

How many discussions were out there about Strats with poly vs Strats with nitro finish affecting the "tone"? 
Just sayin'...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

SlyStrat said:


> I did all that kind of stuff to MANY Gibson's over the years.
> And to me it was a waste of time and $$$$.
> That's not cork sniffing.
> But I'm FREE from all that Gibson crap now that I sold them and play Strat's only.
> I wonder if Hendrix, Trower, Blackmore, and others felt the same way????


In the early 80’s, I thought gibsons where muddy, I changed pick ups, on my 76 Explorer, and would run a cocked wha pedal to bring the treble up, my modded strat from 79 had the same Bill Lawrence pick up (Humbucker) in it, as the Explorer, this was all coming through a 2104 set up as a full stack, but now I no longer think gibby’s are muddy, and I embrace both, play both! Cheers


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Back at practice, second time with the full band... New grill cloth sounding much better, not muddy, but very clear and cutting sound from the greenbacks, gonna have to tweak some more eq again...

What on earth have I done to the cab.... should have just spent the time and done it properly, I rushed because I had limited time while the missus put the kids to bed... and I knew I wouldn't get a proper chance to spend time on anything like this for the foreseeablefuture... 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bt3h_elByWx/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## ken361

Arc Anjil said:


> I swapped out the original V1 tube for a Ruby 12AX7 and V3 for a Tung-Sol 12AX7LPS (it's all I have at the moment).
> Much more Marshall kerang!!
> 
> I'm going to try EHX tubes next and replace the PT's with Mullard EL34's....
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Haven't got the new tubes yet, but I did pull out my old RAH and tried it. VOILA! It used to sound harsh and bite-y with the original tubes, but it's sounding a whole lot better now. Looks like I didn't waste $180 after all!


going to run a used lps in the PI this weekend.


----------



## ken361

Gibson pups like there pole pieces up in most cases, I had a SG standard I took it to a local shop and the guy adjusted them for free. Probably 2 whole turns towards the middle with the radius of the bridge it made a big difference!


----------



## nino1216

Hello everyone, I have a problem. I just bought the origin 50c but I feel it have something weird, doesn't sound so distorted at all, I mean at least like in the demo videos, even when I max the gain and put the boost on, but then I used with a wah pedal, a cry baby 535q and sound distorted, I believe the cry baby doesn't give you an extra gain so I don't know whats happening, I used on the low mode power btw not cranked, because otherwise my house would explode, this thing is too loud. I wasnt so sure about buying the amp, but after watching the Johan Segeborn video comparing the 50c with the dsl 40cr ended up convincing me, I just wanted that sound. Anyone know what it could be? Send help.


----------



## assaf110

What guitar / pickups?
Anything else in the signal chain?


----------



## nino1216

assaf110 said:


> What guitar / pickups?
> Anything else in the signal chain?



I'm using an Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plustop PRO, pickups are both epi ProBucker I believe, and nothing else in the signal chain. I just put the wah and suddenly sounds distorted, I was thinking anyways on buying a wampler plexi, tech 21 hot rod plexi or something like that, But I thought it would sound well distorted even without pedals, I also max the tilt control btw.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

nino1216 said:


> Hello everyone, I have a problem. I just bought the origin 50c but I feel it have something weird, doesn't sound so distorted at all, I mean at least like in the demo videos, even when I max the gain and put the boost on, but then I used with a wah pedal, a cry baby 535q and sound distorted, I believe the cry baby doesn't give you an extra gain so I don't know whats happening, I used on the low mode power btw not cranked, because otherwise my house would explode, this thing is too loud. I wasnt so sure about buying the amp, but after watching the Johan Segeborn video comparing the 50c with the dsl 40cr ended up convincing me, I just wanted that sound. Anyone know what it could be? Send help.


You need to put an SD1, or a tube screamer in front of the amp, and it will do as you want! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I used to use the crybaby, as a tone shaper, record it with your phone and listen to it , I believe you have what it’s capable of but live you don’t hear it that way, I know because I too have the 50H, but listening back to the recording is where you can really hear what the amp is doing, it not a high gain amp with a ton of break up! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is with the SD1, and a mxr 10 band eq, I think the amount of gain is on the money!


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

nino1216 said:


> I'm using an Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plustop PRO, pickups are both epi ProBucker I believe, and nothing else in the signal chain. I just put the wah and suddenly sounds distorted, I was thinking anyways on buying a wampler plexi, tech 21 hot rod plexi or something like that, But I thought it would sound well distorted even without pedals, I also max the tilt control btw.



I know it's going to seem counter productive, but turn the boost off, turn the gain all the way down, and turn the master all the way up.... then bring the gain back up to as much as you can take.... turn the master back a little, gain up a little more... and there is some gain in there, but even on low mode it has to be cranked up!
I have the 20 head, and when I've had it turned down even a pedal wouldn't give me the gain I was expecting.

I personally think either the placement of the master volume is entirely wrong, or something around it is, and I think something else is holding the preamp back too....


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Also I have a 2 watt tweed deluxe amp, with no master volume, that is far too loud at home if try get any crunch from it, even with a 12ax7 in v1, just gotta keep it cleanish but on the edge and use a pedal....

Watts mean nothing.... the Origin 20 head goes to 0.5w, and is still too loud....


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You need to put an SD1, or a tube screamer in front of the amp, and it will do as you want! Cheers Mitch


yes & standard operating procedure !!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> yes & standard operating procedure !!


I couldn’t agree more


----------



## MarshallDog

Also keep in mind this is a lower gain. I run mine at 9 and then for more gain/OD I kick in one of my pedals. 

Is the amp new or used, just curious?


----------



## nino1216

MarshallDog said:


> Also keep in mind this is a lower gain. I run mine at 9 and then for more gain/OD I kick in one of my pedals.
> 
> Is the amp new or used, just curious?



New, just bought it a few days ago. I know this is not such a distorted amp like any others, but from what I heard thought was enough for me, maybe I should cranked the master and use an attenuator, Idk if Johan Segeborn did that, but the sound that he got is kind a close to what I want. What really makes me think that something is wrong is when I played with the wah pedal, I just put it on and the amp suddenly sounds distorted, but obviously with the effect, and I don't want to play with a constantly wah effect sounding.


----------



## ken361

pro buckers are not that hot I had them.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

nino1216 said:


> New, just bought it a few days ago. I know this is not such a distorted amp like any others, but from what I heard thought was enough for me, maybe I should cranked the master and use an attenuator, Idk if Johan Segeborn did that, but the sound that he got is kind a close to what I want. What really makes me think that something is wrong is when I played with the wah pedal, I just put it on and the amp suddenly sounds distorted, but obviously with the effect, and I don't want to play with a constantly wah effect sounding.


Are you using the wha in front of the amp? Or in the loop? You can use the wha as a treble booster! Half cocked, or get your self a SD1, I have been using the SD1 forever, and they are not so expensive! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

nino1216 said:


> New, just bought it a few days ago. I know this is not such a distorted amp like any others, but from what I heard thought was enough for me, maybe I should cranked the master and use an attenuator, Idk if Johan Segeborn did that, but the sound that he got is kind a close to what I want. What really makes me think that something is wrong is when I played with the wah pedal, I just put it on and the amp suddenly sounds distorted, but obviously with the effect, and I don't want to play with a constantly wah effect sounding.



Johan would have most definitely had it cranked.... watch some of his JTM45 vids too, not far off with the Origin... when people I've talked to mention that it doesn't sound like theirs, it normally turns out to be a modern take on a , or reissue of a JTM45... Johans are the originals, 62, 63, 64, 65 originals....


----------



## nino1216

Well, this is what I was talking about. First 18 seconds only the amp, then with the crybaby 535q. At the first almost nothing distorted, even with full gain, then with a wah pedal distorted, confused.

My setting on the amp: full gain, boost on, full tilt, 6 bass, 2 mid, 4 treble, 3 master, 2 presence, low power mode.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

nino1216 said:


> Well, this is what I was talking about. First 18 seconds only the amp, then with the crybaby 535q. At the first almost nothing distorted, even with full gain, then with a wah pedal distorted, confused.
> 
> My setting on the amp: full gain, boost on, full tilt, 6 bass, 2 mid, 4 treble, 3 master, 2 presence, low power mode.



Sounds great with the wha engaged, mine sounds like that with an SD1 in front but my settings are a bit different than yours, low power mode gain at 8 presence at 10 treble and mids at 8 each bass at 6 tilt at 6-9 depending on guitar, boost is always on, and as of the past 3 weeks, I am using a mxr 10 band eq, I have all the late 70’s gain that I need, if I turn everything off it sounds similar to what you have going on! I know none of this is any help, but others here will be along soon ! Cheers to getting it back to your liking I forgot to ad that volume is at 4 or higher it is loud but the more you crank the better it gets


----------



## nino1216

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds great with the wha engaged, mine sounds like that with an SD1 in front but my settings are a bit different than yours, low power mode gain at 8 presence at 10 treble and mids at 8 each bass at 6 tilt at 6-9 depending on guitar, boost is always on, and as of the past 3 weeks, I am using a mxr 10 band eq, I have all the late 70’s gain that I need, if I turn everything off it sounds similar to what you have going on! I know none of this is any help, but others here will be along soon ! Cheers to getting it back to your liking I forgot to ad that volume is at 4 or higher it is loud but the more you crank the better it gets



Mmm, it means that when you played it without pedals sounds exactly like mine? I mean like the first 18 seconds? That would mean is just the amp and how it is, I'll buy pedals anyways, but I was expecting way more gain from this amp. And is still weird because wah pedals doesn't give you gain from where I know...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

nino1216 said:


> Mmm, it means that when you played it without pedals sounds exactly like mine? I mean like the first 18 seconds? That would mean is just the amp and how it is, I'll buy pedals anyways, but I was expecting way more gain from this amp. And is still weird because wah pedals doesn't give you gain from where I know...


That is true about the wha but for some reason it is waking your amp up, in one of my previous posts,I had commented that I used to use a cocked wha to compliment the lack of bite an Explorer I had but I do recall that the first time I played mine, I thought WTH, but then I just kept messing with the settings till I got it sorted, to the best I could get, then put the SD1 in the chain and that is pretty much it, also you need to break in the speaker it will get a lot better! I hope this helps


----------



## solarburn

nino1216 said:


> Mmm, it means that when you played it without pedals sounds exactly like mine? I mean like the first 18 seconds? That would mean is just the amp and how it is, I'll buy pedals anyways, but I was expecting way more gain from this amp. And is still weird because wah pedals doesn't give you gain from where I know...



No most don't. A Mark Tremonti wah will. Without a pedal boosting anything.

For me there is nothing wrong with hitting the front end a bit with a good pedal.


----------



## solarburn

nino1216 said:


> Well, this is what I was talking about. First 18 seconds only the amp, then with the crybaby 535q. At the first almost nothing distorted, even with full gain, then with a wah pedal distorted, confused.
> 
> My setting on the amp: full gain, boost on, full tilt, 6 bass, 2 mid, 4 treble, 3 master, 2 presence, low power mode.




yeah that intro tone sounds limp. The wah engaged did indeed waken the tone up.

keep messing with it and put clips up. It can do better if it's healthy.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

nino1216 said:


> Mmm, it means that when you played it without pedals sounds exactly like mine? I mean like the first 18 seconds? That would mean is just the amp and how it is, I'll buy pedals anyways, but I was expecting way more gain from this amp. And is still weird because wah pedals doesn't give you gain from where I know...



Honestly, I think you should give it a bash what I mentioned previously... the master volume is more of an after pre amp volume, more gain is added from that dial than the gain any way....


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Ok, had a look at a schematic for the cry baby too... is yours the multi function one with a sweep range selector, volume control, variable Q? And a boost function? 

https://www.jimdunlop.com/product/535q-7-10137-01456-5.do


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk




----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Just some settings to try for you man...


----------



## Terry C

Hey guys I made the change to a origin 20h recently and went with the Harley Benton 212 w v30s and thought it sounded decent,then I got the origin vertical 212 put the v30s in it.....wow. Looks killer sounds even better. I picked up a keeley Aria recently and came out into the 1962x from keeley. It's amazing. I've been looking for a kinda Reckless Kelly Steve Earle southern rock sound for years ..perfect combination. But that Red dirt/blues breaker with the origin head killer sound


----------



## Terry C

Buzzard said:


> Origin is thinner,brighter and I hear more string noise on higher gain settings, with boost it's a little better on the string noise.As the origin got louder its tone did'nt change much whereas the germino got richer and thicker at higher volumes. Clean tones seemed closer to me. Not sure of that germino model but may have been a more fair comparison using the origin 50. imo. I wonder if these origins would benefit from a transformer upgrade? Something still bugs me about them though. To me they all sound kinda thin.


I can't say about the new Germino amps but 5 or 6 years ago they were awesome amps. Greg really built a better Plexi in a lot of ways


----------



## Terry C

What's the best tubes y'all have found to clean the overall tone some on the 20h


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Terry C said:


> What's the best tubes y'all have found to clean the overall tone some on the 20h


Welcome to the forum new brother, not sure on cleaning up a 20H but I can tell you what I did to my 50H, the mullard reissue pre amp tubes in the first 3 slots, and Ruby’s for the EL34’s, gave me the late 70’s Priest, UFO, Scorpion’s, Thin Lizzy, ect ect, but that was what I was shooting for! Cheers to your new amp and tone quest, they do sound great don’t they! Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Pulled all the tubes today. Put all EH tubes in, pre and power. Think I like it. Gives the amp a little more balls and cut!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Pulled all the tubes today. Put all EH tubes in, pre and power. Think I like it. Gives the amp a little more balls and cut!!!


MD can you put up a phone clip? Curious to hear the difference, as I have mentioned before, I like how mine is sounding, but if EH tubes are giving what you described I will get them as my next set! Cheers Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> MD can you put up a phone clip? Curious to hear the difference, as I have mentioned before, I like how mine is sounding, but if EH tubes are giving what you described I will get them as my next set! Cheers Mitch



I will try Bro!!!! Always get a bit self concious on my playing and then posting.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> I will try Bro!!!! Always get a bit concious on my playing and then posting.


Thanks brother, but you really shouldn’t be to conscious of your playing, that only leads to nervousness, and you are a well known member here, and I am sure many more of your brothers here would like to hear them as well! Cheers to your clips bro


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is Locomotive! Cheers Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is Locomotive! Cheers Mitch




Sounds great Bro and nice guitar. Marshalldog is a major LP fan. Is that the Standard or what?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Sounds great Bro and nice guitar. Marshalldog is a major LP fan. Is that the Standard or what?


Thanks brother, it’s a 2018 traditional, and I love it! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ken361

sweet les Paul Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is Locomotive! Cheers Mitch



hey man, now i have to jam again..just shut everything down for the night..your 3 hrs behind time wise from us..you know the drill, you post a garage vid..i get inspired & must play !!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> sweet les Paul Mitch


Thanks brother I appreciate it, this is the most expensive guitar I have ever purchased! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> hey man, now i have to jam again..just shut everything down for the night..your 3 hrs behind time wise from us..you know the drill, you post a garage vid..i get inspired & must play !!


Thanks brother, you already know that we are both alike, I am waiting to hear your new Friedman! Cheers Mitch


----------



## fancychords

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is Locomotive! Cheers Mitch



I have 2018 trad in honey burst I love it with a origin 50c.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

fancychords said:


> I have 2018 trad in honey burst I love it with a origin 50c.


They are the cats meow that’s for sure! Cheers Mitch


----------



## cirpo58

Hi, need a little help. I have the 50 head with a Harley Benton G212 Vintage (V30) and it sound great. I use a power attenuator and keep master on 6/7, gain with boost on on 7, and for heavy distortion I push it with tubescreamish pedal. What I cannot achieve is a little volume boost for solos. I tried with MXR microamp and with an EQ boost in the FX loop, but the volume stays the same. Some idea? Thanks


----------



## assaf110

Sounds like it’s all ready compressing so it’s got no where to go in terms of volume, just more distortion.
Maybe you can try using your current setup, but using the eq pedal flat but a little below unity gain. Use it on most of the time and turn it off for a solo boost?


----------



## cirpo58

I'll try this way, thanks alot


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sorry in advance to BFT Gibson


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know you can barely hear the drums, but this is a phone recording, and we didn’t have the time to check how it sounded before posting


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

We recorded the clips and posted, we never listened to them, so apologies to all my Marshall brother’s, just means we have to do it again! Ahhh


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am sorry for the repeat Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am sorry for the repeat Mitch




Yo man I lkked it! Could really hear the guitar stand out LOL!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Yo man I lkked it! Could really hear the guitar stand out LOL!


Thanks brother, that you can! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> sweet les Paul Mitch


Thanks Ken!


----------



## Roofersson

After I readed 1/2 of this long thread I decided post my story... which is not so adoring and positive, but not that bad also!


I bought ORIGIN 50C recently. I replaced stock speaker with Emi RED FANG Alnico (much tighter response) and I put old 60's MULLARD 12ax7 in V1. I believe this is usually enough to know the tonal character of any amp.

I didn't expect much from this amp, I bought it for good prize and I decided to own lightweight combo, cause I can't handle my VOX AC30 H2 anymore (and I sell it :/). Actually a bought VOX AC30 S1 with 1 12" to safe some kg, but believe me ... it sounds so shrill, dry and flat so I decided to return it. Few weeks later I met ORIGIN.

Yesterday I took little Marshmallow to my friend to compare it with his older VOX AC30 CC1 with Celestion GOLD inside. We both were suprised how similar and different at the same time both amps could sounded. VOX is of course slightly differently voiced (WE USED 90% NORMAL CHANNEL with Brilliance ON) and we tried to set up both amps as close as we can. In the end we tried Origin 50 through VOX Cab (Celestion GOLD) which I liked most and VOX through Origin Cab (EMI RED FANG) which suited well for VOX - it helps to gain more focused tighter sound. The VOX Cab material is way BETTER. Baltic birch give advanced resonance which Marshall can't have - the cab material and is terrible. Both are about same dimension (VOX is taller little bit). At this point I started thinking about HEAD + CAB solution.

FINALLY: As for the sound... We liked and hate both . This cheaper made amps are somehow harsh and with all that bright caps (removed in VOX) the sound is never so balanced like with handwired top notch models. I don't like the TOP END on ORIGIN 50C (neither on VOX CC), simply it lacks pleasant open harmonics and instead it is more shrill, raw but still organic. ORIGIN especially stays very clean, but slightly crunched tone suited it way better. I also noticed, that this AMP IS NOT THICK AT ALL, maybe IT LACK SOME BASS even with RED FANG or GOLD. Instead... it sounds heavily midrangy or trebly or thin depending on guitar and set up. But it can be dialed in balanced tone which is GOOD. The VOX was significantly thicker sounding but lacks some other fq which Marshall covers.

Tomorrrow I will try ORIGIN 50C with band so I let you know my feelings about it.
THANKS FOR READING


----------



## Roofersson

And ONE question:
There is nothing about it in manual (very poor one), but I believe ORIGIN 50C is CLASS AB??? 
I wonder how this amp could sound with 2 EL84 (18W) thanks to TAD CLASS A CONVERTER, but it is suitable only for CLASS AB.


----------



## MarshallDog

Roofersson said:


> And ONE question:
> There is nothing about it in manual (very poor one), but I believe ORIGIN 50C is CLASS AB???
> I wonder how this amp could sound with 2 EL84 (18W) thanks to TAD CLASS A CONVERTER, but it is suitable only for CLASS AB.



I play mainly LPSs through mine and it does not sound thin at all. I have all EH tubes in her with a Celestion G12M-65 in her. Sounnds amazing IMO.


----------



## Roofersson

MarshallDog said:


> I play mainly LPSs through mine and it does not sound thin at all.



OK. I wrote that this AMP IS NOT THICK AT ALL, maybe IT LACK SOME BASS. I simply miss the low end but seems its better with higher volume and
I wrote ABOUT ORIGIN 50 COMBO - that means the cabinet certainly affects tone in some significant way, so this could be the problem. We tried several guitars with single coils, P90 and humbuckers. Of course there is plenty of difference.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Roofersson said:


> OK. I wrote that this AMP IS NOT THICK AT ALL, maybe IT LACK SOME BASS. I simply miss the low end but seems its better with higher volume and
> I wrote ABOUT ORIGIN 50 COMBO - that means the cabinet certainly affects tone in some significant way, so this could be the problem. We tried several guitars with single coils, P90 and humbuckers. Of course there is plenty of difference.


Welcome to the forum new MF’r, give it a bit of time, and continue to play with the eq, I am sure you will find the amp to your liking! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Extremister

I bought a 50w origin head. I am very happy with the tone, headroom, simplicy... It's perfect for my pedals except for one thing that is anoying.
I have an mxr micro Boost and when I use it in my peavey 5150 FX Loop, it boosts the volume up (for solos and stuff) but does not add gain. With the mxr Boost plugged into the Origin FX Loop, it adds gain and distortion rather than volume. It's like the same, having the mxr boost in the front, or in the FX Loop. I also use a DD-6 Delay, and the mix is quite different in the 5150. I it possible that, the LOOP FX of the origin is not really placed between the pre and power amp section? Or is it meant to be like this? If so, is it changeable??
Thanks ...


----------



## Roofersson

Extremister said:


> I it possible that, the LOOP FX of the origin is not really placed between the pre and power amp section? Or is it meant to be like this? If so, is it changeable??
> Thanks ...



I tried different preamps with ORIGIN 50 inserted to LOOP return and it is placed where it should be (AFTER PRE and BEFORE MASTER), it is very usable this way and thanks to ON/OFF switch (and some signal splitter - fe your stereo delay) you can have 2 CH easilly.

I ONLY wish the COMBO had MORE BASS :/


----------



## Extremister

Still... I can't get volume Boost with the "mxr micro amp" plugged into the FX loop. I get distortion and gain instead... Dunno what to do.


----------



## ken361

try up front


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Extremister said:


> Still... I can't get volume Boost with the "mxr micro amp" plugged into the FX loop. I get distortion and gain instead... Dunno what to do.


I also have the 50H, and like you it does not boost volume for leads, what I have done so far is that I am running everything in the front, SD1, mxr10 band eq, turn the amps boost off, scale back volume on the guitar, when you need the volume boost hit the gain button on the supplied foot switch, and turn the guitar volume up, not to sure if this is what you seek or not, as I use the fx loop send to run dual mono into a lead 100 mosfet! Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Extremister said:


> Still... I can't get volume Boost with the "mxr micro amp" plugged into the FX loop. I get distortion and gain instead... Dunno what to do.


As for your last question in your first post, I have heard of no mods for that particular purpose, and Welcome to the forum, another member here had the same volume issue that you are explaining, I have not tried the mxr in the loop as a volume boost, as I’m liking it the way I previously described up front! Cheers Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Roofersson said:


> OK. I wrote that this AMP IS NOT THICK AT ALL, maybe IT LACK SOME BASS. I simply miss the low end but seems its better with higher volume and
> I wrote ABOUT ORIGIN 50 COMBO - that means the cabinet certainly affects tone in some significant way, so this could be the problem. We tried several guitars with single coils, P90 and humbuckers. Of course there is plenty of difference.



Mine is a combo also. I really think the stock tubes are junk IMO!!!


----------



## Extremister

Thank you all for your support. I've tried to run the mxr in the front and I have the same issue. So I guess there is something to do with the electronics and the characteristics of the amp. I've tried also an equalizer instead, and the reaults are the same. For example if i Boost the mids, i allways end up adding more gain rather than boosting volume. Seems like everything is compressed somehow and from that point even though i use it in the FX loop, it just drives more the power amp (or the pre section, not sure).


----------



## Roofersson

MarshallDog said:


> Mine is a combo also. I really think the stock tubes are junk IMO!!!


I changed all preamp TUBES + EMI RED FANG Alnico. Don't have EL34 spares. I like the sound especially for the prize, maybe I expected too much from 112 amp. Still got 212 AC30 in my ears.
I am considering to get cheap JTM60 212, i like it somehow


----------



## MarshallDog

Roofersson said:


> I changed all preamp TUBES + EMI RED FANG Alnico. Don't have EL34 spares. I like the sound especially for the prize, maybe I expected too much from 112 amp. Still got 212 AC30 in my ears.
> I am considering to get cheap JTM60 212, i like it somehow



Im guessing the Red Fang Alnico speaker might be killing the low end??? Just a guess?? It sounds like you are not happy with the low end thats why I am commenting on this???


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

These origin amps are voiced to stand out in a full band mix, and they will do this like nobody’s business, once you take that mindset/ approach/ you will truly appreciate/ understand the powress of the origin, they are not going to be the quiete play along to your cd/ mp3, music collection, they are to reach out and melt the faces of the first row of your audience! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Extremister

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> These origin amps are voiced to stand out in a full band mix, and they will do this like nobody’s business, once you take that mindset/ approach/ you will truly appreciate/ understand the powress of the origin, they are not going to be the quiete play along to your cd/ mp3, music collection, they are to reach out and melt the faces of the first row of your audience! Cheers Mitch


That's my issue. I'm a professional musician from Portugal and I play rock n roll live A LOT. It does that right. Only missing that extra kick for solos. I'm gonna try to modify the electronics. I'll let you know if its possible. Cheers...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Extremister said:


> That's my issue. I'm a professional musician from Portugal and I play rock n roll live A LOT. It does that right. Only missing that extra kick for solos. I'm gonna try to modify the electronics. I'll let you know if its possible. Cheers...


Thanks for the heads up on this issue brother, I only know that the sound man would have to boost your mic on the mix, and if you’re like me, I don’t like having to rely on one more factor of your overall sound and preformence ! Cheers to getting a workable solution! Mitch


----------



## Roofersson

MarshallDog said:


> Im guessing the Red Fang Alnico speaker might be killing the low end??? Just a guess?? It sounds like you are not happy with the low end thats why I am commenting on this???



I think the RED FANG is GREAT actualy. It's well known that Alnicos especially has lower fq response and tighter punchy sound compaed to cheap stock speakers. And i wrote (no. 999 ) we compared it to CELESTION GOLD in VOX cab and opposite. So both speakers did very well (and are broken too).

My complains are only about CLEAN SOUND and soft crunch. But let it be a be happy you dont mind it 



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> These origin amps are voiced to stand out in a full band mix, and they will do this like nobody’s business, once you take that mindset/ approach/ you will truly appreciate/ understand the powress of the origin, they are not going to be the quiete play along to your cd/ mp3, music collection, they are to reach out and melt the faces of the first row of your audience! Cheers Mitch



I play alone with bass and drums. Simply, it seems I need 212 just for filling the gasp. For recording, THERE IS NO PROBLEM.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Roofersson said:


> I think the RED FANG is GREAT actualy. It's well known that Alnicos especially has lower fq response and tighter punchy sound compaed to cheap stock speakers. And i wrote (no. 999 ) we compared it to CELESTION GOLD in VOX cab and opposite. So both speakers did very well (and are broken too).
> 
> My complains are only about CLEAN SOUND and soft crunch. But let it be a be happy you dont mind it
> 
> 
> 
> I play alone with bass and drums. Simply, it seems I need 212 just for filling the gasp. For recording, THERE IS NO PROBLEM.


Well then you need a cab, I have the 50H, and I am not hearing a lack of bass at all! Glad you have it all figured out! Cheers brother


----------



## ColonelForbin

I have been loving the 50h with my 1960a cab at our jam spot. My only cool "trick" with my board and this rig is running a Keeley gc2 limiter as the first pedal in the fx loop before the delay and reverb. It 'tames' the footswitch gain boost slightly; based on how I set the threshold and compression ratio of the limiter. Has an led that toggles from blue to red any time the threshold is exceeded and the limiter kicks in. I like subtle stuff that it does and I dig it alot with this rig; being able to toggle on/off the fx loop is a great feature!

I haven't tried it yet; but I would guess cranking the gain (output level) on the gc2 might push the power amp into some interesting places; it's got something like 30db boost.

I'm also considering getting a second 50h to run the 1960a cab in stereo!


----------



## Roofersson

AND THE WINNER IS ... BBE Sonic Stomp!

Ater I spend another day with EQing ORIGIN 50 combo I remember this pedal which was collecting dust on higher shelf of my home studio about 6 years.
WTF!? This red devil with blue laser eye change much more than I expected. It made your sound huge and I don't mean punch or gain. Whole signal from guitar si much cleaner, thicker and transparent. LO COUNTOUR delivers massive amout of low end which is not muddy but really heavy. PROCESS is some king of TONE/WET control with right amout you can make your amp breathe more down and high. Of course it could sounds artificial, but only in extreme set up.

I will see what will do it in band rehearsal. Cause that is crucial and it could sounds bad with other fx, especially OD or FUZZ. Shame I have my board away.

If it works, this will be a budget LUCKY 112 MAKER


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Roofersson said:


> AND THE WINNER IS ... BBE Sonic Stomp!
> 
> Ater I spend another day with EQing ORIGIN 50 combo I remember this pedal which was collecting dust on higher shelf of my home studio about 6 years.
> WTF!? This red devil with blue laser eye change much more than I expected. It made your sound huge and I don't mean punch or gain. Whole signal from guitar si much cleaner, thicker and transparent. LO COUNTOUR delivers massive amout of low end which is not muddy but really heavy. PROCESS is some king of TONE/WET control with right amout you can make your amp breathe more down and high. Of course it could sounds artificial, but only in extreme set up.
> 
> I will see what will do it in band rehearsal. Cause that is crucial and it could sounds bad with other fx, especially OD or FUZZ. Shame I have my board away.
> 
> If it works, this will be a budget LUCKY 112 MAKER


Good find and great score on your tone quest! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ColonelForbin

I love this amp; want to get another one for stereo!!

I recorded my buddies trio last night; and had him run his pedalboard with my Origin and Runt; Origin for the preamp and left fx loop return; the Runt just for the right fx loop return. Since both amps have direct outs I recorded both and mic'd both cabs with Sennheiser e609 mics.

Sounded damn good.. They can play alot better than me too; which made me realize how good this rig can sound with the right pedals, player and guitar!


----------



## herbvis

Im getting some amazing high gain tones with my wampler tumnus and the origin. I also have a hbe detox which gets me to sparkly fender twang with my les paul. Not to mention bluesy classic rock. Sick fuckin amp. I need to get some clips up here


----------



## Terry C

I need some help.....my origin 20 head is starting to loose tone after playing for an hour or so. Especially at "band"volume ..im running it through a origin 212 vertical cab which is 8 ohm and I even made sure I was plugged in the 8 ohm speaker outlet. It starts off great but the longer I play it gets muddy sounding. I thought maybe it was something with my pedals or chords so I ran straight into the amp with a new cable and still the same. Any ideas what is going on?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Terry C said:


> I need some help.....my origin 20 head is starting to loose tone after playing for an hour or so. Especially at "band"volume ..im running it through a origin 212 vertical cab which is 8 ohm and I even made sure I was plugged in the 8 ohm speaker outlet. It starts off great but the longer I play it gets muddy sounding. I thought maybe it was something with my pedals or chords so I ran straight into the amp with a new cable and still the same. Any ideas what is going on?


That sucks brother, have you checked your tubes? Mine is the 50H and I have not experienced this problem! Just hang tight, more informed members will come along and help you through this! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Terry C

This is my first Marshall,well actually,I had the 20 in a combo to begin with and didn't like the 10" speaker,and thought maybe the seventy 80's just weren't broken in yet ..or maybe my signal chain was out of order ..im running guitar,Keeley Aria comp/drive,Radial North Star drive/boost,Hermida EPH-3 delay,Boss tremolo to the amp. I'm using one spot power source daisy chain for power so no battery issues.


----------



## Terry C

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That sucks brother, have you checked your tubes? Mine is the 50H and I have not experienced this problem! Just hang tight, more informed members will come along and help you through this! Cheers Mitch


Tubes were my first thought,of course the amp is only two months old but I understand it could happen. I've heard several people say that changing out the cheap factory tubes is a good idea anyway. What are the best tubes to go with if I'm looking for a Blackberry Smoke,Mountain southern rock kinda sound? Would a set of KT66's be a better direction?I don't mind spending the money if it's gonna better my tone .


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Terry C said:


> Tubes were my first thought,of course the amp is only two months old but I understand it could happen. I've heard several people say that changing out the cheap factory tubes is a good idea anyway. What are the best tubes to go with if I'm looking for a Blackberry Smoke,Mountain southern rock kinda sound? Would a set of KT66's be a better direction?I don't mind spending the money if it's gonna better my tone .


Yours and I’s tone preferences are different, I am in the late 70’s Priest tone, but I will recommend the Mullard reissue tubes all around , I have changed mine to those in 2 locations, and Rubies in the power section, and they do sound good there! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Terry C

Like I said I was thinking about changing tubes anyway so I may do that and see if it helps and like you said I'm sure someone here can give me some guidance also. I really love the amp,even just my Reverend plugged straight into the amp I love the tone,but whatever is going on with it is just killing it. I'll try to get some clips up to show what it's doing ..thanks so much brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Terry C said:


> Like I said I was thinking about changing tubes anyway so I may do that and see if it helps and like you said I'm sure someone here can give me some guidance also. I really love the amp,even just my Reverend plugged straight into the amp I love the tone,but whatever is going on with it is just killing it. I'll try to get some clips up to show what it's doing ..thanks so much brother


Cool bro, I do want to know how it all works out, I am not a tech, but I have been able to find/fix my problems ! Cheers Mitch


----------



## steveb63

Just my suggestion, so take it for what it's worth?

Since you're running a 20 watter, it's being pushed fairly hard. That will definitely expose a weak tube.

Brand new tubes can be bad right out of the box. Just the nature of the beast.

When buying new tubes, try to purchase more than one per location. It's nice to have a couple, for situations like you've described .

You can spend hours rolling tubes on your tone quest. That's half of the fun of creating your own sound.

I don't have any recommendations re: brands, other more knowledgeable members will help on that.

Best of luck, sounds like a simple fix.

Of course , ymmv, imho, etc ......

Steve


----------



## Terry C

steveb63 said:


> Just my suggestion, so take it for what it's worth?
> 
> Since you're running a 20 watter, it's being pushed fairly hard. That will definitely expose a weak tube.
> 
> Brand new tubes can be bad right out of the box. Just the nature of the beast.
> 
> When buying new tubes, try to purchase more than one per location. It's nice to have a couple, for situations like you've described .
> 
> You can spend hours rolling tubes on your tone quest. That's half of the fun of creating your own sound.
> 
> I don't have any recommendations re: brands, other more knowledgeable members will help on that.
> 
> Best of luck, sounds like a simple fix.
> 
> Of course , ymmv, imho, etc ......
> 
> Steve


Thanks so much brother. That's my plan I'm gonna swap tubes and go from there. I know this is the 50 watt thread but if anyone has swapped tubes in a 20 and got good results let me know what you went with. Mitchell Pearrow hooked me up with what helped him with his 50 and I really appreciate it brother . I'm going for kinda a Blackberry Smoke,Southern rock/Texas country sound .


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Terry C said:


> Thanks so much brother. That's my plan I'm gonna swap tubes and go from there. I know this is the 50 watt thread but if anyone has swapped tubes in a 20 and got good results let me know what you went with. Mitchell Pearrow hooked me up with what helped him with his 50 and I really appreciate it brother . I'm going for kinda a Blackberry Smoke,Southern rock/Texas country sound .


Hey brother, what Steveb63 said is quite true, one of my mullard preamp tunes was dead on arrival, so as he also pointed out if you’re running the amp hard, it will expose a weak tube, and also don’t worry about the thread being for 50 watt only, the 20’s are welcome here as well! Cheers to getting your amp back up to snuff! Mitch


----------



## steveb63

The 20's are badass.

You can roll power tubes in seconds, no biasing, according to the guys in the know.

Sounds like a simple fix, and great excuse for some tube shopping.

Keep us posted.


----------



## tce63

Terry C said:


> Thanks so much brother. That's my plan I'm gonna swap tubes and go from there. I know this is the 50 watt thread but if anyone has swapped tubes in a 20 and got good results let me know what you went with. Mitchell Pearrow hooked me up with what helped him with his 50 and I really appreciate it brother . I'm going for kinda a Blackberry Smoke,Southern rock/Texas country sound .



I hade mine 20C for service with the speakers out and Power tube issues with Marshall in Sweden.
They put in new Electro Harmonix EL34 in as Power tubes, sounds great.


----------



## Terry C

tce63 said:


> I hade mine 20C for service with the speakers out sand Power tube issues with Marshall in Sweden.
> They put in new Electro Harmonix EL34 in as Power tubes, sounds great.


Ok so my buddy brought his DSL 20,which he re tubbed a couple weeks ago,to the house and we pulled his power and pre-amp tubes ..The power tubes were a "preferred set" from the tubestore and the pre's were the cheaper Chinese version from the same place. Noticeable difference right away. I play a Reverend Double Agent which has a P90 in the neck and Humbucker in the bridge. On the bridge position with the bass contour rolled off you get a very glassy,Tele kinda sound. Before,that setting could be pretty harsh,as we all know,these amps do not lack top end. That was tamed down and the whole sound was......bigger,I guess is the best way to describe it. More full and opened up ..When I switched to the p90 and cranked it I had to adjust my eq a little and brought my presence up a tad and BAM Leslie West/Mountain tone almost to a T ..No effects at all just plugged straight in and it was noticeable enough that my wife heard the difference. After playing for an hour and a half or so I did notice the tone mudded up a little,nothing like it had been though,not even close so that was definitely the problem ..i ordered the same thing from the tubestore and figured I could play around with um when they come,but that combination is really close to the sound I'm after and it was less than 80 bucks. Thanks sooo much for the advice ..Now these seventy 80's have got to go. Speaker recommendations?


----------



## Terry C

sorry about the length of that last post I'm just seriously stoked that it's fixed and really do appreciate the help. My buddy also brought his Keeley 1962x and the amp absolutely loved it .Tried to get some clips but it was too loud. I think,to my ears,that it's the best sounding pedal I've tried yet ..What other pedals have y'all found that works good with these amps?


----------



## tce63

Terry C said:


> Ok so my buddy brought his DSL 20,which he re tubbed a couple weeks ago,to the house and we pulled his power and pre-amp tubes ..The power tubes were a "preferred set" from the tubestore and the pre's were the cheaper Chinese version from the same place. Noticeable difference right away. I play a Reverend Double Agent which has a P90 in the neck and Humbucker in the bridge. On the bridge position with the bass contour rolled off you get a very glassy,Tele kinda sound. Before,that setting could be pretty harsh,as we all know,these amps do not lack top end. That was tamed down and the whole sound was......bigger,I guess is the best way to describe it. More full and opened up ..When I switched to the p90 and cranked it I had to adjust my eq a little and brought my presence up a tad and BAM Leslie West/Mountain tone almost to a T ..No effects at all just plugged straight in and it was noticeable enough that my wife heard the difference. After playing for an hour and a half or so I did notice the tone mudded up a little,nothing like it had been though,not even close so that was definitely the problem ..i ordered the same thing from the tubestore and figured I could play around with um when they come,but that combination is really close to the sound I'm after and it was less than 80 bucks. Thanks sooo much for the advice ..Now these seventy 80's have got to go. Speaker recommendations?



I have put in Greenbacks in mine, sounds great.


----------



## steveb63

tce63 said:


> I have put in Greenbacks in mine, sounds great.



Truth- That's the final word as far as I'm concerned .

Imo there's no way you could wrong with Greenbacks .

Steve


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am only using the SD1, mxr10 band eq


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Terry C said:


> sorry about the length of that last post I'm just seriously stoked that it's fixed and really do appreciate the help. My buddy also brought his Keeley 1962x and the amp absolutely loved it .Tried to get some clips but it was too loud. I think,to my ears,that it's the best sounding pedal I've tried yet ..What other pedals have y'all found that works good with these amps?


I only have the SD1 and the mxr10 band eq, and if you want to make a phone clip put the amp in the lowest power setting, volume up where the amp starts to deliver and record away, that is how I have done my clips, I know that this is not a professional recording but it will do! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Terry C

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I only have the SD1 and the mxr10 band eq, and if you want to make a phone clip put the amp in the lowest power setting, volume up where the amp starts to deliver and record away, that is how I have done my clips, I know that this is not a professional recording but it will do! Cheers Mitch


I'll give it a try and again thanks for the help Mitch


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> I will try Bro!!!! Always get a bit self concious on my playing and then posting.



Poosie!

Course you know I'm kidding! 

Quit being SC! We love Marshall's! You don't suck! However my neighbor does...she!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Terry C

steveb63 said:


> Truth- That's the final word as far as I'm concerned .
> 
> Imo there's no way you could wrong with Greenbacks .
> 
> Steve


Any experience with eminence Texas heat speakers? The only reason I ask is my buddy offered to give me a set but I don't know anything about um. Greenbacks are by far what every origin owner I've talked to said were the Bee's knee's


----------



## tce63

Terry C said:


> Any experience with eminence Texas heat speakers? The only reason I ask is my buddy offered to give me a set but I don't know anything about um. Greenbacks are by far what every origin owner I've talked to said were the Bee's knee's



I have tried with a 1*12 Creamback cab but the Greenies sound better with the Origin, but thats me.

At the moment i run my Origin 20C with my 1*12 Greenback cab.


----------



## steveb63

Sorry, no experience with the Texas Heat. 

I'm sure someone that has some hands on will be by.

I really haven't had any desire to roll any speakers once I tried a couple of my Green Backs.

They were that good. I do have two of the Anniversery Celestion 12H? Whatever was loaded in the 2061 cabinets. I will try them eventually, but I'm a Green guy lol.

Steve


----------



## Terry C

Yeah I went ahead and ordered a set of greenbacks I really don't wanna take a brand new cab apart and put speakers in it just to be unhappy and do it all over lol. The greenbacks will be here Wednesday as will the new tubes ..Compared to how my amp was acting it'll be like getting a brand new rig all over again .


----------



## steveb63

Terry C said:


> Yeah I went ahead and ordered a set of greenbacks I really don't wanna take a brand new cab apart and put speakers in it just to be unhappy and do it all over lol. The greenbacks will be here Wednesday as will the new tubes ..Compared to how my amp was acting it'll be like getting a brand new rig all over again .


Nice, you've got quite the fun week ahead.

Read on breaking those bad mutha's in.

I'm thinking you're going to be happy with this purchase . I've had my quad for at least fifteen years. They just get better sounding the longer I have them.

Keep us posted on the tube issues as well.

Steve


----------



## Terry C

Wow!! What a difference!! Installed all new tubes from the tubestore. Power tubes were "preferred set" matched EL-34's pre-amp's were Ruby's ..Didnt really play around with um just replaced all 5. Installed the Greenbacks and spent the evening yesterday going thru celestion's break in process. I was starting to think I was going to be unhappy with it,which sucked because I had already sent the 20 watt combo back because I didn't care for the 10" speaker ..Was I wrong. This is excatly what I've always thought a Marshall should sound like. That top-end harshness ,the thinness that you would get sometimes,all gone!! That muddy tone when mine heated up is no longer there .This thing is a true southern rock&roll machine now. With absolutely no pedals just plugged straight in its the best sounding amp I've ever had. You add the Keeley 1962x overdrive pedal to it,in my opinion,it sounds as good or better than the new SV 20's. I can't thank all of y'all enough for the info and help .. I'm blown away by the difference. Can't believe I was so close to getting rid of it .


----------



## steveb63

Preach Brotha,

Happy to hear about your success!

Best way to break in those Greenies is.......... volume, a too loud stinkin guitar is what the Dr ordered. 

Have fun, and enjoy your new toys.

Peace


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Terry C said:


> Wow!! What a difference!! Installed all new tubes from the tubestore. Power tubes were "preferred set" matched EL-34's pre-amp's were Ruby's ..Didnt really play around with um just replaced all 5. Installed the Greenbacks and spent the evening yesterday going thru celestion's break in process. I was starting to think I was going to be unhappy with it,which sucked because I had already sent the 20 watt combo back because I didn't care for the 10" speaker ..Was I wrong. This is excatly what I've always thought a Marshall should sound like. That top-end harshness ,the thinness that you would get sometimes,all gone!! That muddy tone when mine heated up is no longer there .This thing is a true southern rock&roll machine now. With absolutely no pedals just plugged straight in its the best sounding amp I've ever had. You add the Keeley 1962x overdrive pedal to it,in my opinion,it sounds as good or better than the new SV 20's. I can't thank all of y'all enough for the info and help .. I'm blown away by the difference. Can't believe I was so close to getting rid of it .


I am happy as hell for you bro, glad ya got your amp to sing, to the only ears in the house that matter, yours! Cheers to many blissful days of cranking that beast! Mitch


----------



## william embry

Terry C said:


> Thanks so much brother. That's my plan I'm gonna swap tubes and go from there. I know this is the 50 watt thread but if anyone has swapped tubes in a 20 and got good results let me know what you went with. Mitchell Pearrow hooked me up with what helped him with his 50 and I really appreciate it brother . I'm going for kinda a Blackberry Smoke,Southern rock/Texas country sound .


Hey Terry. I have had my 20h for about a year now. I have experimented a fair amount with different tubes and here is the tone formula that sounds best my ears. Tung Sol 12ax7 in v1 and v2. Sovtek12ax7lps in v3. EH el34's in the power section. I hope that helps.


----------



## william embry

steveb63 said:


> Truth- That's the final word as far as I'm concerned .
> 
> Imo there's no way you could wrong with Greenbacks .
> 
> Steve


20h and 212 with greenbacks as well. Rockin.


----------



## steveb63

william embry said:


> 20h and 212 with greenbacks as well. Rockin.



Great setup on its own, recently added a Friedman BE OD Deluxe, beautiful sounding distortion, higher gain, so nice with my LP.

It can go really old school sounding, and.or crazy in your face. Really more than a one trick pony. 

Apologies on the derail.

Steve


----------



## MarshallDog

Terry C said:


> Wow!! What a difference!! Installed all new tubes from the tubestore. Power tubes were "preferred set" matched EL-34's pre-amp's were Ruby's ..Didnt really play around with um just replaced all 5. Installed the Greenbacks and spent the evening yesterday going thru celestion's break in process. I was starting to think I was going to be unhappy with it,which sucked because I had already sent the 20 watt combo back because I didn't care for the 10" speaker ..Was I wrong. This is excatly what I've always thought a Marshall should sound like. That top-end harshness ,the thinness that you would get sometimes,all gone!! That muddy tone when mine heated up is no longer there .This thing is a true southern rock&roll machine now. With absolutely no pedals just plugged straight in its the best sounding amp I've ever had. You add the Keeley 1962x overdrive pedal to it,in my opinion,it sounds as good or better than the new SV 20's. I can't thank all of y'all enough for the info and help .. I'm blown away by the difference. Can't believe I was so close to getting rid of it .



Gald you got her sounding to your liking Bro! I put new tubes in mine and a new speaker and bam!! It’s a great amp and I do like those Preferred Series EL34s!!


----------



## william embry

steveb63 said:


> Great setup on its own, recently added a Friedman BE OD Deluxe, beautiful sounding distortion, higher gain, so nice with my LP.
> 
> It can go really old school sounding, and.or crazy in your face. Really more than a one trick pony.
> 
> Apologies on the derail.
> 
> Steve


----------



## william embry

steveb63 said:


> Great setup on its own, recently added a Friedman BE OD Deluxe, beautiful sounding distortion, higher gain, so nice with my LP.
> 
> It can go really old school sounding, and.or crazy in your face. Really more than a one trick pony.
> 
> Apologies on the derail.
> 
> Steve


Yeah the BE overdrive is great. I use a Bogner La Grange which is very versatile as well. Its great that you found your sound. I am enjoying the origin20h with the greenies and the toys. Rockin for sure.


----------



## MarshallDog

*ATTENTION: WANT TO ADD SOME SERIOUS BALLZ TO YOUR ORIGIN 50??????????????????*

I have been experimenting a lot with tubes and speakers in this little gem over the past several months.

BTW, My amp is all stock and is the combo but I am sure this will hold true for a head!

I have found that by using EH pre-amp and power tubes along with a Celestion Creamback G12H-75 speaker, it becomes a little beast...wow! The tone is thick, crisp into the edge of breakup sweet creamy goodness.

Here is how I run it:

Gibson LPS with DiMarzio 36th Anniversary pups. Neck T & V - maxed, Bridge V - maxed T -6

Tilt = 9
Gain = 8.5-9
Treble = 4
Mids = 7
Bass = 5
Presence = 6

(season with salt & pepper to your liking based on you guitar and pups)

Full power other power settings sound great also...

Look out, it cuts but is not ear piercing. I cant wait to try this in my so called band.


----------



## mad5066

Has anyone tried running PT other than EL34s? I actually have the 20h so I don't have to worry about biasing but was just curious if any people have tried other options and the results. I'm thinking an EL34L or KT66 77 88s or JJ Big Bottle 6CA7 may be cool.


----------



## MarshallDog

Anyone with experience using a Celestion G12M-70??? I have an old one sitting around and was thinking about trying it in my Origin 50c. Will it give it more bite over a G12H-75 Creamback??


----------



## Terry C

steveb63 said:


> Great setup on its own, recently added a Friedman BE OD Deluxe, beautiful sounding distortion, higher gain, so nice with my LP.
> 
> It can go really old school sounding, and.or crazy in your face. Really more than a one trick pony.
> 
> Apologies on the derail.
> 
> Steve


Haven't tried the Friedman with the Origin but used one with my last amp and liked it,a little more gain than I use but a good sound. Played my first show tonight with the Origin after the upgrades and gotta say it was awesome. We play everything from Merle Haggard to Molly Hatchet and the Origin covered all bases. Most of the night I used the Amp by itself,other than a delay or phaser here and there. For the cleaner stuff I used ..Keeley compressor into either a Keeley 1962x or a wampler underdog,one of Brian's first "country" overdrive pedals and it sounded unbelievable but most of the compliments I got was when it was just the guitar plugged straight in.One guy even ask me if that was the new SV 20 ..Again let me say thanks to all y'all for the help and advice. After 25 years of playing I finally got a Marshall......sweet


----------



## steveb63

Terry C said:


> Haven't tried the Friedman with the Origin but used one with my last amp and liked it,a little more gain than I use but a good sound. Played my first show tonight with the Origin after the upgrades and gotta say it was awesome. We play everything from Merle Haggard to Molly Hatchet and the Origin covered all bases. Most of the night I used the Amp by itself,other than a delay or phaser here and there. For the cleaner stuff I used ..Keeley compressor into either a Keeley 1962x or a wampler underdog,one of Brian's first "country" overdrive pedals and it sounded unbelievable but most of the compliments I got was when it was just the guitar plugged straight in.One guy even ask me if that was the new SV 20 ..Again let me say thanks to all y'all for the help and advice. After 25 years of playing I finally got a Marshall......sweet



Glad to hear it working for you bro.

Origin is a great amp, for me very versatile. 

I do see one small issue with your rig, if you don't mind my opinion?

You have the vintage flavor, now a JVM?, JCM, a little more modern-day rockin. 

Better get to work picking out the next one.

I joke, but there's a little bit of truth in every joke. 

Good health and enjoy my friend. Keep us updated on your journey. 

Steve


----------



## BftGibson

Terry C said:


> Any experience with eminence Texas heat speakers? The only reason I ask is my buddy offered to give me a set but I don't know anything about um. Greenbacks are by far what every origin owner I've talked to said were the Bee's knee's


 here is am up top & brit below..been working on my clean chan a jtm45ish with Bogner LaGrange & putting the Am voicing on top really can change the flavor to big open Am but still crunch..also for recording..i can mic the top if i want big open..this is my "spice" cab lol..its in there.. a lil of this & a lil of that all mixed up for a very full sound. Texas heat is my fav speaker to straiten a fender combo out but it really can be tight in a closed back..the Type A/TH mix sorta does what a GT75/v30 does in American ways,,fills it in from low to high..this combo makes a slight laid back mid but still very much there,,strat heaven


----------



## Terry C

steveb63 said:


> Glad to hear it working for you bro.
> 
> Origin is a great amp, for me very versatile.
> 
> I do see one small issue with your rig, if you don't mind my opinion?
> 
> You have the vintage flavor, now a JVM?, JCM, a little more modern-day rockin.
> 
> Better get to work picking out the next one.
> 
> I joke, but there's a little bit of truth in every joke.
> 
> Good health and enjoy my friend. Keep us updated on your journey.
> 
> Steve


I was actually thinking about the vintage modern amps but I don't know anyone that has had one . JCM 900 is more gain than I would ever use ..Absolutly love the 2061 but that's too much... An 800 would be awesome possibly a 1987 too....anyone tried the SC 800?


----------



## steveb63

Terry C said:


> I was actually thinking about the vintage modern amps but I don't know anyone that has had one . JCM 900 is more gain than I would ever use ..Absolutly love the 2061 but that's too much... An 800 would be awesome possibly a 1987 too....anyone tried the SC 800?



You know a lot of people throw around the "LOL " 

I seriously lol'd, not at you bro, just at all of us.

You know what I mean?


----------



## Baseballhack

First time posting after getting back into guitar playing after a long break. Love my Origin 50C. Did some preamp tube rolling last night with just what I had on hand. I put a NOS Mullard 12AT7 in the PI, really like the tone even if it is a lower gain tube. Well today I have some tube rattle that is annoying the hell out of me. Thought I isolated it and replaced the tube but it just moved, and now rattles at a different frequency. Ordered some Tungsol and JJ ECC803's for the pre. But now I want a spare set of power tubes. What's everyones recommendations?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Baseballhack said:


> First time posting after getting back into guitar playing after a long break. Love my Origin 50C. Did some preamp tube rolling last night with just what I had on hand. I put a NOS Mullard 12AT7 in the PI, really like the tone even if it is a lower gain tube. Well today I have some tube rattle that is annoying the hell out of me. Thought I isolated it and replaced the tube but it just moved, and now rattles at a different frequency. Ordered some Tungsol and JJ ECC803's for the pre. But now I want a spare set of power tubes. What's everyones recommendations?


I am running ruby power tubes, mullard pres, and will purchase Tung sols as my next set of spares, right now I like what I am hearing! Cheers Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Baseballhack said:


> First time posting after getting back into guitar playing after a long break. Love my Origin 50C. Did some preamp tube rolling last night with just what I had on hand. I put a NOS Mullard 12AT7 in the PI, really like the tone even if it is a lower gain tube. Well today I have some tube rattle that is annoying the hell out of me. Thought I isolated it and replaced the tube but it just moved, and now rattles at a different frequency. Ordered some Tungsol and JJ ECC803's for the pre. But now I want a spare set of power tubes. What's everyones recommendations?



Well that all depends.

IMO and experience if you want to brighten her up a bit use EHs, if you want to thicken it a bit use Mullards or Tung-Sols. Tune-Sols will probably give her more low end also. The Perferred Series EL34s should give you a touch more clean headroom. It’s all what you like and based upon your speaker type and guitar obviously. Good luck!


----------



## Baseballhack

Thanks for the reply. Are all of these new manufactured tubes not NOS right?



MarshallDog said:


> Well that all depends.
> 
> IMO and experience if you want to brighten her up a bit use EHs, if you want to thicken it a bit use Mullards or Tung-Sols. Tune-Sols will probably give her more low end also. The Perferred Series EL34s should give you a touch more clean headroom. It’s all what you like and based upon your speaker type and guitar obviously. Good luck!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Baseballhack said:


> Thanks for the reply. Are all of these new manufactured tubes not NOS right?


Correct current production! Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Baseballhack said:


> Thanks for the reply. Are all of these new manufactured tubes not NOS right?



Yes Sir!!!


----------



## mad5066

I can vouch for the Tung-Sol el34B, they are awesome. Low noise great clarity and chime, I can get good break up too.


----------



## K2JLX

mad5066 said:


> I can vouch for the Tung-Sol el34B, they are awesome. Low noise great clarity and chime, I can get good break up too.




+1


----------



## Joe_Easy

I'm an Origin 20 owner (no Origin 20 owners thread?), so this might not be so applicable to the Origin 50, but I recently swapped out all the tubes for Groove Tubes (always been a big fan of these) and the improvement is astounding - I used the GT EL34-M mullard clone, with a 12AX7-M (also a mullard clone) in V1, EC83-S in V2 and matched EC83-S in V3. I was already very happy with the amp but suspected a tube upgrade would improve things, and it really did. Beautiful chimey cleans and much smoother/creamier when overdriven.


----------



## ColonelForbin

Just got another Origin 50 head! I have them in stereo now; gonna try wet/dry next; using with a 1960a cab.

Also just got my Dirty Shirley pedal back from my buddy!! Super stoked to see how that does with Origin rig..


----------



## paul hancher

ColonelForbin said:


> Just got another Origin 50 head! I have them in stereo now; gonna try wet/dry next; using with a 1960a cab.
> 
> Also just got my Dirty Shirley pedal back from my buddy!! Super stoked to see how that does with Origin rig..


double your pleasure, double your fun!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ColonelForbin said:


> Just got another Origin 50 head! I have them in stereo now; gonna try wet/dry next; using with a 1960a cab.
> 
> Also just got my Dirty Shirley pedal back from my buddy!! Super stoked to see how that does with Origin rig..


I am trying hard to resist this, because I am trying to make speakers my next purchase, but dammit I am wanting to do the same, (in a sense I am doing it right now with a lead 100 mosfet) but I want to do it with another origin 50H. Dammit


----------



## K2JLX

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am trying hard to resist this, because I am trying to make speakers my next purchase, but dammit I am wanting to do the same, (in a sense I am doing it right now with a lead 100 mosfet) but I want to do it with another origin 50H. Dammit



Leave it to the MF to give you GAS you didnt really know you had.


----------



## steveb63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am trying hard to resist this, because I am trying to make speakers my next purchase, but dammit I am wanting to do the same, (in a sense I am doing it right now with a lead 100 mosfet) but I want to do it with another origin 50H. Dammit



Stay strong my brotha. 

On course Capt., just sail dead ahead lol


----------



## Cadorman

Hey all, new guy here. I pulled the chassis out of my 50h last night to check it over. Plate voltage was 427 and 431 vdc with the power tubes installed. I used the higher reading for the bias calculation which gave me 41 ma and added 5 ma for the tubes being installed. Anyway, I set the bias to 92 ma and all seems to be fine. It was originally at 68. Still running the stock power tubes at this time. I went with 70 percent for the calculation. What's the highest anyone has set one of these?

Chris


----------



## tce63

Cadorman said:


> Hey all, new guy here. I pulled the chassis out of my 50h last night to check it over. Plate voltage was 427 and 431 vdc with the power tubes installed. I used the higher reading for the bias calculation which gave me 41 ma and added 5 ma for the tubes being installed. Anyway, I set the bias to 92 ma and all seems to be fine. It was originally at 68. Still running the stock power tubes at this time. I went with 70 percent for the calculation. What's the highest anyone has set one of these?
> 
> Chris



Hi and  to the forum.

Cheers


----------



## Baseballhack

How does it sound? Why did you add 5 ma for the tubes being installed, and why did you choose 92 ma? Just biased my 50C the other day but went with the standard ((25/PV) * .7) * 2, or at least I thought that was standard now I am starting to wonder if I missed something.



Cadorman said:


> Hey all, new guy here. I pulled the chassis out of my 50h last night to check it over. Plate voltage was 427 and 431 vdc with the power tubes installed. I used the higher reading for the bias calculation which gave me 41 ma and added 5 ma for the tubes being installed. Anyway, I set the bias to 92 ma and all seems to be fine. It was originally at 68. Still running the stock power tubes at this time. I went with 70 percent for the calculation. What's the highest anyone has set one of these?
> 
> Chris


----------



## Cadorman

Sounded fine at low volume. It was 2 a.m. and I couldn't turn it up at the time. I might have misunderstood something I read about screen voltage and the 5 ma earlier in the thread. Not sure. I'm going to play it some more when I get home from work today and keep an eye on the tubes. Easy enough to knock it back to 82 ma if things start glowing.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Cadorman said:


> Sounded fine at low volume. It was 2 a.m. and I couldn't turn it up at the time. I might have misunderstood something I read about screen voltage and the 5 ma earlier in the thread. Not sure. I'm going to play it some more when I get home from work today and keep an eye on the tubes. Easy enough to knock it back to 82 ma if things start glowing.


To the amp forum of Marshall, no better place to be on the net! Cheers Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Cadorman said:


> Hey all, new guy here. I pulled the chassis out of my 50h last night to check it over. Plate voltage was 427 and 431 vdc with the power tubes installed. I used the higher reading for the bias calculation which gave me 41 ma and added 5 ma for the tubes being installed. Anyway, I set the bias to 92 ma and all seems to be fine. It was originally at 68. Still running the stock power tubes at this time. I went with 70 percent for the calculation. What's the highest anyone has set one of these?
> 
> Chris



You must be using the Weber BiasRite meter? I do and have used the same technique. I would not go any higher, it will just abuse the tubes!


----------



## fancychords

Is there a bias adjust pot on the 50c.


----------



## MarshallDog

fancychords said:


> Is there a bias adjust pot on the 50c.



Yes.


----------



## Cadorman

You can see trim 1 which is the bias adjustment pot and sort of see cn32 beneath the yellow wires where you check voltage. I have the VHT meter which works well as long as you use it in conjunction with a digital multimeter.


----------



## Baseballhack

I hope someone can help me before I give up on this amp. I am having tube rattle in my 50C and its driving me nuts. I installed eurotubes tube dampers. Which cut down the rattle noticeably. But there is still some rattle there. If I put very little pressure on V1 and V2 the rattle goes away. I have swapped all the tubes so I don't believe that's the problem. Can anyone recommend some tube retainers that might solve my rattle? I'm sure that any retainer I would have to drill holes in the chassis to mount which concerns me as I am still in the 45 day window for a return.


----------



## MarshallDog

I simply bought the standard tube metal spring loaded Beldon tube shields and put them on. The base is already there so there are no mods needed to the chassis.


----------



## fancychords

MarshallDog said:


> Yes.


Thanks one more question I know it may seem dumb but how do you remove the chassis.


----------



## assaf110

fancychords said:


> Thanks one more question I know it may seem dumb but how do you remove the chassis.



There are screws in the bottom of the head shell, but -
There are lethal voltages stored inside, even if the amp is turned off!!! If you are not sure what you are doing in there, get a tech or someone with the appropriate knowledge to do it!


----------



## Cadorman

So after doing a bunch of research I started messing around with the preamp valves on this guy. I stuck a JJ 12AY7 in V1, Sovtek 12AX7WA in V2 and an EH 12AT7 in V3. Damn! It sounds like my Origin 50 head on steroids!


----------



## Dean Swindell

ken361 said:


> Finally bought a sm57


Had twon- they are very inconsistent. Current one is a dog. Got an AKG D5. Same thing, same price, only better.


----------



## MarshallDog

I have a matched set of Svetlana EL34s on the way that I want to try in this amp. Maybe give it a bit more bite. I tried these in other amps and thats exactly what they did. Should have them next week.


----------



## Rod

Cadorman said:


> Hey all, new guy here. I pulled the chassis out of my 50h last night to check it over. Plate voltage was 427 and 431 vdc with the power tubes installed. I used the higher reading for the bias calculation which gave me 41 ma and added 5 ma for the tubes being installed. Anyway, I set the bias to 92 ma and all seems to be fine. It was originally at 68. Still running the stock power tubes at this time. I went with 70 percent for the calculation. What's the highest anyone has set one of these?
> 
> Chris


Why did you add 5 ma per tube? 70% dissipation is at the the highest rating.. Marshall suggests between 50 to 70%


----------



## Rod

Terry C said:


> I need some help.....my origin 20 head is starting to loose tone after playing for an hour or so. Especially at "band"volume ..im running it through a origin 212 vertical cab which is 8 ohm and I even made sure I was plugged in the 8 ohm speaker outlet. It starts off great but the longer I play it gets muddy sounding. I thought maybe it was something with my pedals or chords so I ran straight into the amp with a new cable and still the same. Any ideas what is going on?


Wondering if the speakers are heating up.. what’s the cab loaded with? I’ve had this problem with vintage Greenbacks....


----------



## Rod

FennRx said:


> R8 with wcr dark bursts
> R9 with throbak sle101+mxv
> R7 with ECP hybrids
> 
> I also tried my MM LP and Es339 but I’m a Les Paul player 90% of the time so that’s what I focused on.
> 
> Cabs: Avatar 412 creambacks and Avatar 212 G12Ms
> 
> For comparison sake, I already have a YJM100 which is a 1959 SL type circuit. I love that amp. Outside of vintage, it’s probably everything I’d want.
> 
> The origin sounds nothing like the yjm. At all.
> 
> Like the class 5, the high end has that on the verge of can of bees type sound. The bass is weak and gets farty quick. You won’t be getting that fat SIBLY F-G-Bb-C roar. No joke the origin sounds more like my class 5 than my yjm. In fact, my haze40 is more to my liking. The Origin sounds more like an EL84 driven amp.
> 
> And the tilt? Well I play my 4 holer jumped. I find the tilt on anything above maybe 10:00 and it gets ice picky. The frequency must be piercing because my dog started howling - something she’s never done when I play my YJM.
> 
> I’ll admit I’m disappointed. I don’t claim to be a Marshall expert or a good guitar player. I was hoping it would be a cheaper alternative to lugging my yjm out to bars, but they don’t sound anything alike. In the interest of disclosure, this was a first impression. I fully intend on really messing with the settings before I write it off.


My Origin 50 sounds nothing like this.. it’s big and fat and no farts in the lows at all. I use a Scumback G12 65 Type called an M75 with Large Dust Cap....I actually like it better than my old JMP 50.. takes overdrive pedals better than almost any amp I’ve ever owned.. selling my Buddas......


----------



## Rod

ken361 said:


> Whats your favorite natural sounding pedal for pushing the amp? Like a little more dirt for my Stratocaster bridge pup at times


Try a Lovepedal Amp 11.....incredible overdrive and boost. Their Purple Plexi Plus Boost is a killer lead voice for the Origin 50 as well as the Vintage Modern Double pedal they make.....tracking our new album with just the Origin 50 and my pedalboard. Sounds f...n amazing


----------



## MarshallDog

So I put Svetlana EL34s in her and have been testing/playing her. I think they are keepers in this amp? It gives it just an ever so slight amount of more bite with a touch of less low end, really nice with my LPSs!! It seems my combo has plenty of low end. Its not a drastic change at all and I thought it might be and Id be removing them.

IMO, if you want a bit more bite with this amp try the EH 12AX7S, the Svetlana EL34s and a Creamback G12H-75. Can get more of a Hendrix Plexi tone out of her now.


----------



## Rod

tolm said:


> Had my Origin 50 for a while now - combo originally but that went back due to the “speaker connection debacle” and I decided to go for a head instead. Bit of a wait but eventually got it back in September time last year. Before I go further - here’s the rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cab is a custom ordered Zilla diagonal 2x12 with ported rear panel, slanted baffle and a brace of Neo Creambacks. Gave it a good go in the shop when I picked up the head and was pretty happy with it all but have kinda fallen into an “everything at 12, Master to taste, tweak the pedalboard for EQ” mentality since it only really gets wheeled out at gigs and there never seems to be enough time to just dial the amp in before soundcheck. Lately I’ve just not been “feeling” it and then the Studio Vintage got announced so I was getting antsy. I guess the root issue is I really connect with my guitars and my pedals but the amp feels, well, perfectly adequate. But I don’t love it.
> 
> Got some time earlier in the week to play the Origin on my own and tweak some settings. I’m generally going for the “warm, pushed clean” that was so easy to dial in on my old Bluesbreaker combo (which I loved but it started really messing my back up ...) as a base tone for my pedalboard.
> 
> My first thought was “pretend it’s a non-master amp” so I cranked the master up full and used the gain like a volume. To my surprise this was really unsuccessful! Firstly it increased the noise floor a LOT and secondly the tone was really thin. In fact, the higher the master on this amp the more treble-heavy and thinner it seems to sound. Probably pretty good for cutting through a mix but not ideal for what I was after. Even with dropping the Presence quite severely it still didn’t have enough “body” to my liking. My working assumption is that the pre-amp just wasn’t working hard enough for its tone stack to sufficiently impact on the overall tone but I have no idea if that’s really the case.
> 
> So, I dropped that plan and worked the pre-amp a little harder. There seems to be a point when it just “fattens out” - somewhere around 2 o’clock, maybe? - and 3 o’clock (no boost engaged) was the sweet spot for me where it stays pretty clean but with an “edge” to it. I then found myself playing with the Tilt control. Interestingly, all the way clockwise (especially with gain cranked AND boost engaged!) sounds great but, for that “warm, pushed clean” sound, I prefered it at about 9 o’clock. Feed in some more bass and cut the treble and mids just a touch and it was starting to sound the way I wanted.
> 
> All of which leaves with an overall tone I like but only by running these settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those crazy settings? Anyone else using anything remotely similar?! I don’t like all this “Gain here, Tilt there, tweak the EQ, set the Master, drop the Presence” nonsense but, equally, now I seem to have it dialled I don’t need to figure it out again ... and it’s good to know that if I want to dial some gain in on the amp I have plenty of “brightness” to add back in to stop it getting muddy.
> 
> And yet ... the appeal of a non-master, one (or two!) volume knob setup persists!


Your settings are actually pretty close to where I run my 50..my Master volume is higher and the gain is just a little less, but it gives me that Marshall clean Kerrang tones and works great with all my Lovepedal overdrives. I use my head with an oversized 1/12 loaded with a Scumback M65 Large Dust cover model, so it’s basically a 65 watt old style Greenback with Large Dust cover that smooths the highs a bit. It sounds phenomenal.. I like this amp much more than all the JTM45’s that I owned


----------



## Rod

ken361 said:


> going to run a used lps in the PI this weekend.


That’s what I run mine with.. the LPS is a great Phase Inverter Tube,,,, V1..JJecc83, v2, Mullard reissue


----------



## Rod

Extremister said:


> That's my issue. I'm a professional musician from Portugal and I play rock n roll live A LOT. It does that right. Only missing that extra kick for solos. I'm gonna try to modify the electronics. I'll let you know if its possible. Cheers...


Don’t modify the Electronics... Get yourself a Lovepedal Amp 11 Boost, Overdrive combination pedal or a Lovepedals Purple Plexi Plus Boost...... forget the fx loop.. run all pedals through the front end


----------



## Rod

Terry C said:


> I was actually thinking about the vintage modern amps but I don't know anyone that has had one . JCM 900 is more gain than I would ever use ..Absolutly love the 2061 but that's too much... An 800 would be awesome possibly a 1987 too....anyone tried the SC 800?


I owned one...(I’ve owned and toured with a JMPand JCM800 for many years).... I Hated that Vintage Modern amp... way way to loud and clean in the onechannel.. 2nd channel was way to distorted and weird... don’t waste your $$


----------



## FennRx

Terry C said:


> I was actually thinking about the vintage modern amps but I don't know anyone that has had one . JCM 900 is more gain than I would ever use ..Absolutly love the 2061 but that's too much... An 800 would be awesome possibly a 1987 too....anyone tried the SC 800?



The vintage modern is AWESOME. I bought one last year and it’s been my gigging amp since. Warning:the VM is not your typical Marshall- you really have to understand the controls to make it sing. It’s been my anecdotal experience that people who don’t like the VM don’t understand how to use it. I’m sure that will cause some butthurt and potentiate some chest thumping, but it is what it is. 

I just bought a JCM800 SC20h.....it absolutely screams. Even on the five watt setting, it is so loud and sexy. After the disappointment with the Origin, this amp has restored my faith in Marshall. I’ve not played the Studio Vintage but if it’s as awesome as the 800, I could wind up with one of those too.


----------



## Salty Rose

Joined the club.


----------



## tce63

HNAD, Congrats


----------



## MarshallDog

netlocal said:


> Joined the club.
> View attachment 57709



Very nice, congrats!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> Joined the club.
> View attachment 57709


How are you getting along with it so far? And again congratulations on your new amp! Cheers


----------



## Salty Rose

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> How are you getting along with it so far? And again congratulations on your new amp! Cheers


Looked outside this morning and the neighbor's car was gone, that was all the encouragement I needed, I cranked it up LOUD


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> Looked outside this morning and the neighbor's car was gone, that was all the encouragement I needed, I cranked it up LOUD


That’s great brother, I love bringing the volume up on mine in full power mode, the way I have been playing mine, 3 and up is where the magic starts to unfold. Cheers


----------



## Objector

Hi,I'm new. Lurk occasionally,but of course I now need a little help. 

Couple of weeks ago I bought an origin 50c. It was an display,but played well in the shop,heard lots of promise and was happy with the price. 

I've used it in practice twice,pushing it quite hard. First night,no problem,but last night the sound just stopped mid song. 
I checked it then and it did make some sound,but very very quiet. Seemed a lot quieter than the low setting,but that may have been just after playing loud. 

To sum up,it turns on,valves glow,and is overall just terribly quiet. Output switch has no effect. Kinda thinking the problem will be with the switch. 


I'm bringing it back today,but just wondering has anyone encountered similar? 

Much thanks for any comments.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Objector said:


> Hi,I'm new. Lurk occasionally,but of course I now need a little help.
> 
> Couple of weeks ago I bought an origin 50c. It was an display,but played well in the shop,heard lots of promise and was happy with the price.
> 
> I've used it in practice twice,pushing it quite hard. First night,no problem,but last night the sound just stopped mid song.
> I checked it then and it did make some sound,but very very quiet. Seemed a lot quieter than the low setting,but that may have been just after playing loud.
> 
> To sum up,it turns on,valves glow,and is overall just terribly quiet. Output switch has no effect. Kinda thinking the problem will be with the switch.
> 
> 
> I'm bringing it back today,but just wondering has anyone encountered similar?
> 
> Much thanks for any comments.


Welcome to the forum, it sounds like a preamp tube.


----------



## Objector

Thanks. 

I don't have the booklet it came with handy. Would that typically be covered under warranty? 
I asked and they said it had warranty so hopefully not affected by being a display model.


----------



## fancychords

Objector said:


> Hi,I'm new. Lurk occasionally,but of course I now need a little help.
> 
> Couple of weeks ago I bought an origin 50c. It was an display,but played well in the shop,heard lots of promise and was happy with the price.
> 
> I've used it in practice twice,pushing it quite hard. First night,no problem,but last night the sound just stopped mid song.
> I checked it then and it did make some sound,but very very quiet. Seemed a lot quieter than the low setting,but that may have been just after playing loud.
> 
> To sum up,it turns on,valves glow,and is overall just terribly quiet. Output switch has no effect. Kinda thinking the problem will be with the switch.
> 
> 
> I'm bringing it back today,but just wondering has anyone encountered similar?
> 
> Much thanks for any comments.


I don’t know if this has any thing to do with your problem. When I got my 50c it had a tube rattle so while trying to find which tube while it was on I pulled out v1as soon as I did the amp shut off Eventually I found it to be v2 anyway the amp has been great no problems thank God.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Objector said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't have the booklet it came with handy. Would that typically be covered under warranty?
> I asked and they said it had warranty so hopefully not affected by being a display model.


I have to believe that the warranty covers tubes. But not sure.


----------



## Objector

I guess I'll find out soon enough. I'll report back. 
Thanks everyone. 

Bit of a disappointment to lose it so soon,but hopefully it's just a stumble.


----------



## Objector

Just an update,the shop is waiting on a part. I did not ask what that part is as I was not talking to the shops tech. Hopefully not too much longer of a wait.


----------



## MarshallDog

Objector said:


> Hi,I'm new. Lurk occasionally,but of course I now need a little help.
> 
> Couple of weeks ago I bought an origin 50c. It was an display,but played well in the shop,heard lots of promise and was happy with the price.
> 
> I've used it in practice twice,pushing it quite hard. First night,no problem,but last night the sound just stopped mid song.
> I checked it then and it did make some sound,but very very quiet. Seemed a lot quieter than the low setting,but that may have been just after playing loud.
> 
> To sum up,it turns on,valves glow,and is overall just terribly quiet. Output switch has no effect. Kinda thinking the problem will be with the switch.
> 
> 
> I'm bringing it back today,but just wondering has anyone encountered similar?
> 
> Much thanks for any comments.



Welcome aboard!

Sounds like maybe a power tube or pre amp tube shit the bed. Like Mitch said, start replacing pre amp tubes then the power tubes. The stock tubes are crap IMO!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know I have a bad habit of posting the same material, but this is a dry track testing a joyo ultimate drive, but my dumb ass didn’t turn it on till you see me walk over and look at it. About 3/4’s of the way through the clip, enjoy brother’s. Cheers Mitch


----------



## Cadorman

Sounds pretty decent. I'm getting some delay/chorus but that could just be the phone thing. Where are you running the master volume?


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I know I have a bad habit of posting the same material, but this is a dry track testing a joyo ultimate drive, but my dumb ass didn’t turn it on till you see me walk over and look at it. About 3/4’s of the way through the clip, enjoy brother’s. Cheers Mitch




You were having too much fun and forgot the daem pedal.LOL

Marshallz can do that to us.

Pedal boosted nicely by the way.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Cadorman said:


> Sounds pretty decent. I'm getting some delay/chorus but that could just be the phone thing. Where are you running the master volume?


I had it at 3 on the mid power setting, thanks bro, and if you’re getting a delay or chorus, it’s from the phone being 20’ away and the concrete floor of the garage. Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You were having too much fun and forgot the daem pedal.LOL
> 
> Marshallz can do that to us.
> 
> Pedal boosted nicely by the way.


Thanks brother I appreciate your comments and checking out my clip, that happened just before I recorded this clip as well, lol


----------



## steveb63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I know I have a bad habit of posting the same material, but this is a dry track testing a joyo ultimate drive, but my dumb ass didn’t turn it on till you see me walk over and look at it. About 3/4’s of the way through the clip, enjoy brother’s. Cheers Mitch




Sounds sweet. Nice change up.

Another tone in your toolbox.


----------



## Objector

MarshallDog said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Sounds like maybe a power tube or pre amp tube shit the bed. Like Mitch said, start replacing pre amp tubes then the power tubes. The stock tubes are crap IMO!




It's in getting sorted,under warranty can't afford to start changing stuff on a two week old amp. I'd also prefer to get to know it stock before making changes. 

Hopefully it is only a tube though. That should mean it's not the amp at fault as such.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

steveb63 said:


> Sounds sweet. Nice change up.
> 
> Another tone in your toolbox.


Yes it is brother and it sounds great. Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Objector said:


> It's in getting sorted,under warranty can't afford to start changing stuff on a two week old amp. I'd also prefer to get to know it stock before making changes.
> 
> Hopefully it is only a tube though. That should mean it's not the amp at fault as such.


These amps rock my ears. Proud as hell of mine. You will have yours back soon bro, then put her through the ringer and play it loud. Cheers Mitch


----------



## unkhunter

PLEASE TAKE IT EASY ON ME HERE:
Okay, I have searched and gone over tons of posts but this thread is so long that I am having trouble finding out anything about what speakers y'all have tried out in your 50 combos. I'm good on tubes since I bought some jjs and tung sols from the tube depot and also learned how to bias the thing too but I want to play around with speaker replacements. I am all about loud and heavy rock but like to dial it back some too occasionally. I LOVE using dirt and boost pedals. Ideas?


----------



## solarburn

unkhunter said:


> PLEASE TAKE IT EASY ON ME HERE:
> Okay, I have searched and gone over tons of posts but this thread is so long that I am having trouble finding out anything about what speakers y'all have tried out in your 50 combos. I'm good on tubes since I bought some jjs and tung sols from the tube depot and also learned how to bias the thing too but I want to play around with speaker replacements. I am all about loud and heavy rock but like to dial it back some too occasionally. I LOVE using dirt and boost pedals. Ideas?



My kinda player! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

unkhunter said:


> PLEASE TAKE IT EASY ON ME HERE:
> Okay, I have searched and gone over tons of posts but this thread is so long that I am having trouble finding out anything about what speakers y'all have tried out in your 50 combos. I'm good on tubes since I bought some jjs and tung sols from the tube depot and also learned how to bias the thing too but I want to play around with speaker replacements. I am all about loud and heavy rock but like to dial it back some too occasionally. I LOVE using dirt and boost pedals. Ideas?


Welcome to the forum new MF’r, try a green back, or cream back, I am using a mg cab,lol, but plan on the upgrade to both I have mentioned. Cheers Mitch


----------



## Objector

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum, it sounds like a preamp tube.




And it was indeed. Finally got it back today but won't probably have much chance to crank it for a while. 

In my boredom waiting,I've decided I need a cover (might try to make one), and lifting it out to the car I thought how much I like the wheels on my 4x12( I might just buy a dolly to solve that problem).
I was also wondering how hard it would be to try it with a closed back. Like slot a piece in with a hole for the cable. I'm sure I'll be way too lazy to look into that though.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Objector said:


> And it was indeed. Finally got it back today but won't probably have much chance to crank it for a while.
> 
> In my boredom waiting,I've decided I need a cover (might try to make one), and lifting it out to the car I thought how much I like the wheels on my 4x12( I might just buy a dolly to solve that problem).
> I was also wondering how hard it would be to try it with a closed back. Like slot a piece in with a hole for the cable. I'm sure I'll be way too lazy to look into that though.


Just plug it into the back of your cab, they sound great coming through a cab. Cheers Mitch


----------



## Objector

That's what the super lead is for


----------



## Viboluxe

Hi, longtime lurker first time poster. I tried searching the forum for this without any luck which leads me to believe this may be a dumb question!

I just got a Marshall Origin 50 combo, which comes with a 16 ohm 12” internal speaker. I happen to have a 12” Cannabis Rex speaker that’s 8 ohm. Can I install it and plug it into the 8 ohm output jack instead of using the 16 ohm output jack that the current stock speaker is plugged into? 

I attached a screenshot from the manual. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## tce63

First  to the forum

And yes you can change speaker and connect it to the 8 Ohm jacket


----------



## Viboluxe

tce63 said:


> First  to the forum
> 
> And yes you can change speaker and connect it to the 8 Ohm jacket


Thank you and thank you!


----------



## MarshallDog

unkhunter said:


> PLEASE TAKE IT EASY ON ME HERE:
> Okay, I have searched and gone over tons of posts but this thread is so long that I am having trouble finding out anything about what speakers y'all have tried out in your 50 combos. I'm good on tubes since I bought some jjs and tung sols from the tube depot and also learned how to bias the thing too but I want to play around with speaker replacements. I am all about loud and heavy rock but like to dial it back some too occasionally. I LOVE using dirt and boost pedals. Ideas?



Welcome to the Forum.

I have used the G12m - 65 Creamback. Sounds great but a touch dull for this amp IMO. So I tried the G12H - 75 Creamback. Its louder but tge tone has just a little more bite to it. Not brite just right IMO. It will be staying.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Viboluxe said:


> Thank you and thank you!


 To the forum my new brother. Cheers Mitch


----------



## ColonelForbin

Overhauled my dual Origin 50 rig slightly recently; and stumbled into a most excellent way to use the Origin fx loops! Going with wet fx (mod/delay/verb) in the loop; and a volume pedal in the loop before the wet effects.

Since the Origin has a footswitch to turn on/off the fx loop; when running two of the heads into a pair of 1x12 creamback cabs; I found that leaving one fx loop on while turning the other off turns the volume pedal into a wet blend for the 2nd amp.

The path goes:
Gtr> pedalboard> amp1> fx loop send > volume pedal> wet effects (HX Stomp) > stereo out > Radial Shotgun (on top of amps) > both amps fx loop returns.

I realized the Origin fx loop SEND stays on when the fx loop is foot switched off.

Meaning; the 2nd amp gets regular wet signal controlled by the volume pedal.

I saved a copy of my main preset and changed the delays and verbs to mono; though I suppose could also collapse the stereo field at end of the HX chain with a mono block anyway to toggle between mono (wet/dry) and stereo.

As an aside to all that; the HX Stomp sounds pretty damn amazing paired with Origin.. The reverbs and delays are incredible; and that just barely scratches the surface what it can do. 

Anway; here is how things are looking as of yesterday... 

I still need to order another set of the big rubber feet! The meager little tiny feet they give you with Origin won't clear the carry handle of the cabs..

Cheers!


----------



## fancychords

tce63 said:


> First  to the forum
> 
> And yes you can change speaker and connect it to the 8 Ohm jacket


Curious wouldn’t you have to unplug the 16 ohm speaker and if so wouldn’t the wattage change.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

fancychords said:


> Curious wouldn’t you have to unplug the 16 ohm speaker and if so wouldn’t the wattage change.


Don’t quote me on this but matching ohm’s doesn’t change wattage if you have the combo the internal speaker is 16 ohm’s, and you want to use a 8 ohm’s cab , just unplug the internal speaker and plug your cab into the matching ohm’s jack, and if you are going to run 2 16 ohm cabs plug them both into the 2 8 ohm jacks. Cheers Mitch


----------



## tce63

fancychords said:


> Curious wouldn’t you have to unplug the 16 ohm speaker and if so wouldn’t the wattage change.



He asked if "_Can I install it and plug it into the 8 ohm output jack *instead *of using the 16 ohm output jack that the current stock speaker is plugged into?_ "

So i think he will be safe , or am I missing something ?


----------



## ColonelForbin

tce63 said:


> He asked if "_Can I install it and plug it into the 8 ohm output jack *instead *of using the 16 ohm output jack that the current stock speaker is plugged into?_ "
> 
> So i think he will be safe , or am I missing something ?



The main issue with putting an 8ohm speaker in the combo; and also wanting to use a 16ohm extension cab at same time. 

5.3 ohms load un evenly distributes power; much more to the 8ohm; less to the 16ohm.

I realized this recently at our jam spot; with my buddies Boogie combo and attempting to use my various cabs; all of which are 16ohms.. (Boogie combo speaker is 8ohms)

Work around for now is use the Boogie with my 1960a cab set to just one side with toggle set to stereo; really just dual mono 2x12 at 8ohms; paired with the 8ohm combo speaker; using the two 4 ohm taps.

So 8ohm speaker in a combo can be a bit of a PITA; if all yours cabs are 16ohms!

As the OP asked; I think you are fine just running the 1x12 8ohm speaker into the 8ohm tap..


----------



## Rooster-p

MarshallDog said:


> So I got the speaker outputs fixed under warranty. Now I can run two 16 ohm cabs if I want.
> 
> You’ll laugh your asses off! The fix is a 1.5” inch long piece of wire solder between 2 of the jack legs and a new sticker that goes on the back clearly showing what cab impedance to use and where to plug them it.
> 
> I have pics of the label installed, the Marshall tech note and the piece of wire they sent...very comical IMO but fixed.
> 
> Ill post the pics as soon as I can.
> 
> View attachment 53413
> 
> 
> You can see the new sticker on the output jacks, the wire and the instructions...pretty simple.


You are definitely the man! I have the origin 20c and I've had it for about 6months and just got around to hooking a extension speaker to it to find out it didn't work. Well I went to the gear page forum and they have about 300 pages of trying to figure it out so I came here and joined, found your post on here and I'll be damned if you didn't save me a big pain in the arse. I broke out the trusty soldering station and had it fixed in 15 minutes. Works like a charm ( knock on wood) I thank you very much sir, you saved me a trip to sweetwater. Good man.


----------



## MarshallDog

Rooster-p said:


> You are definitely the man! I have the origin 20c and I've had it for about 6months and just got around to hooking a extension speaker to it to find out it didn't work. Well I went to the gear page forum and they have about 300 pages of trying to figure it out so I came here and joined, found your post on here and I'll be damned if you didn't save me a big pain in the arse. I broke out the trusty soldering station and had it fixed in 15 minutes. Works like a charm ( knock on wood) I thank you very much sir, you saved me a trip to sweetwater. Good man.



I am so glad I could help out!

And welcome to the Forum, hope to see you around here in the future!


----------



## Rooster-p

MarshallDog said:


> I am so glad I could help out!
> 
> And welcome to the Forum, hope to see you around here in the future!


Thanks a lot man, you saved me a lot of time and shipping and that good stuff. I had it fixed 15 minutes after reading your post. Very much appreciated. Maybe I can return the favor some day.


----------



## MarshallDog

Rooster-p said:


> Thanks a lot man, you saved me a lot of time and shipping and that good stuff. I had it fixed 15 minutes after reading your post. Very much appreciated. Maybe I can return the favor some day.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Rooster-p said:


> You are definitely the man! I have the origin 20c and I've had it for about 6months and just got around to hooking a extension speaker to it to find out it didn't work. Well I went to the gear page forum and they have about 300 pages of trying to figure it out so I came here and joined, found your post on here and I'll be damned if you didn't save me a big pain in the arse. I broke out the trusty soldering station and had it fixed in 15 minutes. Works like a charm ( knock on wood) I thank you very much sir, you saved me a trip to sweetwater. Good man.


  To the forum. Cheers Mitch


----------



## Objector

Anyone aware of any decent covers for the 50c? 
Not overly concerned with it looking fancy or anything,just a little protection when in and out of the car to band practice. 

Thanks. 

(Or I could just cobble something together of course)


----------



## unkhunter

Other than plugging multiple cabinets into my 50c, is there any way to tell if mine needs the output connection fix that others have needed?


----------



## Axis39

unkhunter said:


> Other than plugging multiple cabinets into my 50c, is there any way to tell if mine needs the output connection fix that others have needed?



Look at the labels on the speaker outs. I believe, if it has two 8 ohm outs, it needs to be fixed. 

You can also reach out to Marshall and they'll help you through your serial number.


----------



## unkhunter

Thank you!


----------



## unkhunter

Bear with me as I continue with questions. Does anyone know of a vertical 212 16 ohm cab that would fit under a 50c? The Marshall one is 8 ohms and wider than other available cabs and I want to be able to run the speaker in the combo as well as an extension cab and have them fit.


----------



## assaf110

No, AFAIK all current production vertical 212 cabs are 8 Ohms. Also, the 50c is wider then the cabs.


----------



## unkhunter

assaf110 said:


> No, AFAIK all current production vertical 212 cabs are 8 Ohms. Also, the 50c is wider then the cabs.


It’s wider than the origin cabs?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

unkhunter said:


> It’s wider than the origin cabs?


I think mine looks cool as hell on top of my mg cab


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/fS7xw1H9]

[/URL]


----------



## unkhunter

Okay. Where can I find a 16 ohm 212 cab with grill cloth that matches the origin 50c? I want the sh#t to match.


----------



## mad5066

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...0-watt-2x12-inch-horizontal-extension-cabinet


----------



## unkhunter

mad5066 said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...0-watt-2x12-inch-horizontal-extension-cabinet


That is 8 ohms sir. I need 16 ohms.


----------



## Objector

Objector said:


> And it was indeed. Finally got it back today but won't probably have much chance to crank it for a while.




Finally got to crank it. And.....well,it's feeding back a lot if I really crank it (Admittedly louder than I would need to) .

I'm playing a Gordon smith gs1 with p90,and even without a drive pedal of any sort it's giving me unpleasant feedback. Didn't have another guitar to hand to try,but it shouldn't do that right? Fine at lower volume,I just wanted to know what was on tap.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Objector said:


> Finally got to crank it. And.....well,it's feeding back a lot if I really crank it (Admittedly louder than I would need to) .
> 
> I'm playing a Gordon smith gs1 with p90,and even without a drive pedal of any sort it's giving me unpleasant feedback. Didn't have another guitar to hand to try,but it shouldn't do that right? Fine at lower volume,I just wanted to know what was on tap.


Sounds like a screaming P90, 
If you crank the amp to the top best bet is to control the feed back at the instrument volume knob, I can get the most pleasant musical feedback with mine, and all controlled.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Objector said:


> Anyone aware of any decent covers for the 50c?
> Not overly concerned with it looking fancy or anything,just a little protection when in and out of the car to band practice.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> (Or I could just cobble something together of course)



These are the best covers ever. Nice thick padding and I have one for all of my amps.

http://www.tukicovers.com/amp-and-s...shall-origin-50c-1x12-combo-amp-padded-cover/

or 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tuki-Padde...700347&hash=item28590f7ac1:g:0NMAAOSwQJ5UUn8d

Try one you wont be disappointed!


----------



## assaf110

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>


Sure, looks great on a 412, He is looking for a vertical 212 - they are narrower.


----------



## Objector

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds like a screaming P90,
> If you crank the amp to the top best bet is to control the feed back at the instrument volume knob, I can get the most pleasant musical feedback with mine, and all controlled.
> Cheers Mitch




Doing some more reading up,it's very likely to be a pick up problem. I'm not having much luck.


----------



## fancychords

MarshallDog said:


> These are the best covers ever. Nice thick padding and I have one for all of my amps.
> 
> http://www.tukicovers.com/amp-and-s...shall-origin-50c-1x12-combo-amp-padded-cover/
> 
> or
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tuki-Padde...700347&hash=item28590f7ac1:g:0NMAAOSwQJ5UUn8d
> 
> Try one you wont be disappointed!


I have one it offers great protection. The only thing is it doesn’t fold up. It stands up as if there’s an amp inside of it.


----------



## unkhunter

assaf110 said:


> Sure, looks great on a 412, He is looking for a vertical 212 - they are narrower.


Also, mine is a combo. Not the head. I think I just need to find a cab from a different company. 16 ohms with grill cloth that looks close to what’s on the origin.


----------



## assaf110

You can always replace the grill cloth yourself, it’s pretty easy. And also the speaker, for your choice of 16ohm.


----------



## unkhunter

assaf110 said:


> You can always replace the grill cloth yourself, it’s pretty easy. And also the speaker, for your choice of 16ohm.


Yeah, I thought about that enough that I emailed Marshall about the availability of that particular grill cloth. And I would be all about putting scumbacks in whatever cab I ended up with.


----------



## Objector

MarshallDog said:


> These are the best covers ever. Nice thick padding and I have one for all of my amps.
> 
> http://www.tukicovers.com/amp-and-s...shall-origin-50c-1x12-combo-amp-padded-cover/
> 
> or
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tuki-Padde...700347&hash=item28590f7ac1:g:0NMAAOSwQJ5UUn8d
> 
> Try one you wont be disappointed!



Damn,I'm in Ireland,postage is gonna be another 50+. Think I'll go with plan B and just cut up a tarpaulin.


----------



## mad5066

If that's the case then, just wire 2 8ohm scumbacks in series in the cab I posted.. that is if you want a 2x12.


----------



## unkhunter

mad5066 said:


> If that's the case then, just wire 2 8ohm scumbacks in series in the cab I posted.. that is if you want a 2x12.


I’m ignorant as f%#k about that type of thing. If that’s a road I can take then I will. And I thank you for posting that because, again, I’m not well versed in electronics and wiring. Thanks man.


----------



## MarshallDog

mad5066 said:


> If that's the case then, just wire 2 8ohm scumbacks in series in the cab I posted.. that is if you want a 2x12.



Or two Celestion Creambacks


----------



## unkhunter

MarshallDog said:


> Or two Celestion Creambacks


It’ll almost certainly be scumbags. I love the h75 I put in my origin.


----------



## MarshallDog

unkhunter said:


> It’ll almost certainly be scumbags. I love the h75 I put in my origin.



To each their own.


----------



## mad5066

I still need to get a creamback and a 1x12 cab, I really like the one for the studio series but 700 for it is batshit crazy. And the origin series only has 2x12 cabs. I already have a 2x12 with v30s. The origin surprisingly sounds really good but want to also pair it with either a greenback or creamback.


----------



## unkhunter

Okay. I ordered the horizontal origin 212 and creambacks. A buddy will rewire the thing for me next month. Can't wait!


----------



## unkhunter

M65 and h75 to be exact. I put a scumback h75 in the combo itself so this should be fun once the cab is ready.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

unkhunter said:


> M65 and h75 to be exact. I put a scumback h75 in the combo itself so this should be fun once the cab is ready.


Hell ya, please post some clips up when you get it all together.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## unkhunter

Will do. Next month.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

unkhunter said:


> Will do. Next month.


Thanks brother, I will be looking forward to hearing them.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## unkhunter

Welp! Got the cabinet and speakers. Disconnected the stock 70/80s and when I went to put the creambacks in I noticed that the screwholes had stripped to nearly double in size just taking the screws out in a normal fashion. I didn't wrench them at all. Just screwed them out. What in the f*@# is that baffle made of? Play-Doh?


----------



## MarshallDog

unkhunter said:


> Welp! Got the cabinet and speakers. Disconnected the stock 70/80s and when I went to put the creambacks in I noticed that the screwholes had stripped to nearly double in size just taking the screws out in a normal fashion. I didn't wrench them at all. Just screwed them out. What in the f*@# is that baffle made of? Play-Doh?



What I found is that those T-Nuts (whatever they call them) are not pressed into the wood as they should be and they tend to get pushed out when changing a speaker and then you are phucked. I had it happen to me. I did get the T-nut pressed back in luckily.

What I do now when changing a speaker is (1) put a thick catalogue on the floor and rest the grill cloth on it to make sure when I remove the speaker bolt it does not push the T-nut out and (2) I use very little pressure on the speaker screw.


----------



## unkhunter

MarshallDog said:


> What I found is that those T-Nuts (whatever they call them) are not pressed into the wood as they should be and they tend to get pushed out when changing a speaker and then you are phucked. I had it happen to me. I did get the T-nut pressed back in luckily.
> 
> What I do now when changing a speaker is (1) put a thick catalogue on the floor and rest the grill cloth on it to make sure when I remove the speaker bolt it does not push the T-nut out and (2) I use very little pressure on the speaker screw.



Well shit.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

unkhunter said:


> Well shit.


You’ll get it back bro, just be patient with it
Cheers Mitch


----------



## rolijen

NAD! Origin 50 head. Arrived Monday. With either of my 1960a or MX212 cabinets it sounds real good. But, tonight I pulled the chassis to inspect and tweak. No empty solder points and everything ship shape and Bristol fashion. Fired it up and let it run for 20 minutes and checked bias. Was kinda cold at 56mV. Jacked it up to 65mV and gave it a whirl. Then 70. Lost a little clarity, backed it back down. At 66mV, I found the sweet spot for this particular set of tubes. Sounds really good. Great bang for the buck. I really like it through the 2x12 cab. Clearly still in the honeymoon, but so far, I’m liking it better each time I play it. Roli


----------



## MarshallDog

unkhunter said:


> Well shit.



I was able to get my bolt out by lightly pushing on the grill cloth while unscrewing it. I then gently pushed it ack in place, the grill cloth will flex just enough to let you get it back in place just be careful.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

rolijen said:


> NAD! Origin 50 head. Arrived Monday. With either of my 1960a or MX212 cabinets it sounds real good. But, tonight I pulled the chassis to inspect and tweak. No empty solder points and everything ship shape and Bristol fashion. Fired it up and let it run for 20 minutes and checked bias. Was kinda cold at 56mV. Jacked it up to 65mV and gave it a whirl. Then 70. Lost a little clarity, backed it back down. At 66mV, I found the sweet spot for this particular set of tubes. Sounds really good. Great bang for the buck. I really like it through the 2x12 cab. Clearly still in the honeymoon, but so far, I’m liking it better each time I play it. Roli


Congratulations on your new amp Brother, my honeymoon phase is still with me, got mine in August of last year, still loving it.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## rolijen

This amp is worth taking the time to dial in just right. Going for a Trower tone earlier this evening. Origin 50H going into my Marshall MX212 cabinet (ignore the photo on my Soundcloud link, it's the Origin atop my 1960a cab). DejaVibe and TS-808 for boost (overdrive at 9 o'clock, tone at 11 o'clock, level at 3 0'clock) going into the front. EH Holy Grail Plus in the Loop. Origin Boost OFF, EF Loop ON. Mic'd with iPhone laying on the floor near me. This amp gets real close to Trower's plexi tone at surprisingly low volume. My family couldn't hear me (my studio is in the basement and they were watching TV on the main level). You can hear the unamplified strings of my guitar quite loudly to show you how low the amp volume was. Sorry for the distraction of the string sound and pardon my rusty chops. I will keep trying to find the tones of my guitar faves. Here's a link to the sound file: 

Need to crank it a bit more to get the full driven tone, but at whisper volume, I didn't think it was too bad!

Origin isn't perfect, but I'm finding it worth the effort to unlock the tones I recall from my youth. Cheers!

Roli


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

rolijen said:


> This amp is worth taking the time to dial in just right. Going for a Trower tone earlier this evening. Origin 50H going into Marshall MX212 cabinet. DejaVibe and TS-808 for boost (overdrive at 9 o'clock, tone at 11 o'clock, level at 3 0'clock) going into the front. EH Holy Grail Plus in the Loop. Origin Boost OFF, EF Loop ON. Mic'd with iPhone laying on the floor near me. This amp gets real close to Trower's plexi tone at surprisingly low volume. My family couldn't hear me (my studio is in the basement and they were watching TV on the main level). You can hear the unamplified strings of my guitar quite loudly to show you how low the amp volume was. Sorry for the distraction of the string sound and pardon my rusty chops. I will keep trying to find the tones of my guitar faves. Here's a link to the sound file:
> 
> Origin isn't perfect, but I'm finding it worth the effort to unlock the tones I recall from my youth. Cheers!
> 
> Roli



Brother if I have not already welcomed you to the forum 
Loved your playing, nothing wrong at all, you have a very convincing Trower tone , (to die for) thanks for sharing that .
Cheers Mitch


----------



## rolijen

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Brother if I have not already welcomed you to the forum
> Loved your playing, nothing wrong at all, you have a very convincing Trower tone , (to die for) thanks for sharing that .
> Cheers Mitch


Thanks! I'm enjoying the good vibes here.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

rolijen said:


> Thanks! I'm enjoying the good vibes here.



Just continue with what you’re doing bro  
I love hearing my brothers here’s tones and playing, it’s the best part of a hectic day.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Objector

Gigged the 50c last night for the first time. 
I play rowdy punk influenced stuff,usually only a vocal pa and through a superlead/4x12. Last night we played a rare gig through a full pa. Still figuring out my sound through the 50c but thought it was a perfect night to leave out the heavy lifting. 

The sound out of the amp itself was ok,like I say,still figuring it out. But even with it lifted up,I couldn't believe how hard it was to hear it,had to rely purely on monitors and it sounded nasty through them. 


Looks like I still have a lot of figuring out/learning to do.


----------



## ddailey

Does anyone know if the master volume is pre or post PI?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Objector said:


> Gigged the 50c last night for the first time.
> I play rowdy punk influenced stuff,usually only a vocal pa and through a superlead/4x12. Last night we played a rare gig through a full pa. Still figuring out my sound through the 50c but thought it was a perfect night to leave out the heavy lifting.
> 
> The sound out of the amp itself was ok,like I say,still figuring it out. But even with it lifted up,I couldn't believe how hard it was to hear it,had to rely purely on monitors and it sounded nasty through them.
> 
> 
> Looks like I still have a lot of figuring out/learning to do.


1 cab makes all the difference in the world, but I have the head version, not the combo, and if lifting is the issue grab a cheaper mg cab , all of my clips on the forum here are with mg cabs!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




Cool...sounds great! 

What made you buy another one?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Cool...sounds great!
> 
> What made you buy another one?


I wanted to run dual mono the same way I do the dsl40c’s, with the lead 100 mosfet!
So the only way to do it was by getting another origin 50H, I already had the 2’nd mosfet.
So that’s my story and I am sticking with it 
Plus 2 full stacks look badass


----------



## mad5066

So I've been using my rat turbo clone with the origin and I gotta say it pairs very well. I also like using the xtoic sl drive. Both are great for chords as well as leads. Has anybody had good success with other drive pedals besides a ts style pedal.


----------



## MarshallDog

mad5066 said:


> So I've been using my rat turbo clone with the origin and I gotta say it pairs very well. I also like using the xtoic sl drive. Both are great for chords as well as leads. Has anybody had good success with other drive pedals besides a ts style pedal.



I love the Xotic RC Booster ver 2 a lot with any of my amps.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mad5066 said:


> So I've been using my rat turbo clone with the origin and I gotta say it pairs very well. I also like using the xtoic sl drive. Both are great for chords as well as leads. Has anybody had good success with other drive pedals besides a ts style pedal.


Yea the SD1, and a joyo ultimate drive , along with the mxr10 band eq, those are my go to items, and I now have 2 origin 50 H’s still paired up with a lead 100 mosfet, mosfet runs both of the B cabs, and the origin’s are using the A cabs in a 2 full stack rig, and I love it.
I have put a pair of greenbacks in one cab, and a pair of golds in the other A cab, the sounds/ tones coming from my mg cabs twin stacks is great !
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ddailey

Does anyone know if the master volume is post or pre phase inverter? I been using modded plexi's my whole life but they are LOUD as hell.


----------



## MarshallDog

ddailey said:


> Does anyone know if the master volume is post or pre phase inverter? I been using modded plexi's my whole life but they are LOUD as hell.
> View attachment 60183
> View attachment 60184



Man are those the most sexiest pics ever of the 4-holer input amps????


----------



## ampmadscientist

MarshallDog said:


> What I found is that those T-Nuts (whatever they call them) are not pressed into the wood as they should be and they tend to get pushed out when changing a speaker and then you are phucked. I had it happen to me. I did get the T-nut pressed back in luckily.
> 
> What I do now when changing a speaker is (1) put a thick catalogue on the floor and rest the grill cloth on it to make sure when I remove the speaker bolt it does not push the T-nut out and (2) I use very little pressure on the speaker screw.



You can epoxy the T nut to the wood...


----------



## MarshallDog

ampmadscientist said:


> You can epoxy the T nut to the wood...



Sure you can, but its not that simple seeing as you have to be very careful getting between the T-Nut, wood and the grill cloth without messing it up. I have been there and done it and it is very tricky!


----------



## rolijen

NCD! Found a deal yesterday on a 1960b cabinet at the local guitar center (special ordered, customer backed out, has been sitting in a corner under a 1960a for several months.) They wanted to move it and I wanted to have it. Well, once I got it home, I ran my Origin 50 head into the new cabinet and, Wow! It sounds much better through this new cab than it did through my beloved, almost 20-year-old 1960a. The straight front 1960 cab is a great match for this amp.


----------



## Graham G

ddailey said:


> Does anyone know if the master volume is post or pre phase inverter? I been using modded plexi's my whole life but they are LOUD as hell.
> View attachment 60183
> View attachment 60184



ddailey,do you really gig with this set up?,if so what size venues do you use it for?,the 3 mics suggest a W/D/W setup?,if so it would be interesting to read your full rig.
I can see why you may be interested in 20w(sorry 50W Amps),but if using 3 maybe 20W might be worth a thought.


----------



## ddailey

Graham G, I haven't tried anything new form Marshall for awhile. In the 80's I did try a couple 2203's and liked them but there was always something not quite right feeling about them after playing through the older one's for so long. I must say that I have found Bugera Amps, the 1960 and the 333XL models to have great tone and feel for certain things. My older Marshall's don't have an FX loop like the 1960 which I use for delay and over all volume control when I'm playing Malmsteen type music using a strat w/ stacked humbucher's. And the 333XL on the lead channel is quite nice for drop-D style music w/ humbucker guitar's sporting a Floyd Rose. I mix these amp's with my plexi heads for the whole W/D/W thing using a buffered signal splitter. Supposedly the Origin takes pedals well which I use and has a foot switchable FX loop with a DI to feed the other amp's. My only question is if the master volume is pre phase inverter like the 2203 amps or is it post phase inverter ( after the preamp before the power section)? Most of the time I play larger venues but do play clubs now & then.


----------



## Baseballhack

ddailey this is a quote from another Origin thread on this forum.



Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Having looked at the board thoroughly, it is carahoricly PRE PI.... apparently where many manufacturers put the master.... Buuuutttt.... I don't think it's the best place for this circuit....
> 
> I crank the master and set the level with the gain knob....


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Thanks, yep, *categorically it is pre phase inverter, you can see where the wire goes, it's after the fx loop, before the pre.... so even those putting a volume pedal in the loop are still gonna have the issue of losing gain when lowering the volume whichever way.....


----------



## Graham G

ddailey said:


> Graham G, I haven't tried anything new form Marshall for awhile. In the 80's I did try a couple 2203's and liked them but there was always something not quite right feeling about them after playing through the older one's for so long. I must say that I have found Bugera Amps, the 1960 and the 333XL models to have great tone and feel for certain things. My older Marshall's don't have an FX loop like the 1960 which I use for delay and over all volume control when I'm playing Malmsteen type music using a strat w/ stacked humbucher's. And the 333XL on the lead channel is quite nice for drop-D style music w/ humbucker guitar's sporting a Floyd Rose. I mix these amp's with my plexi heads for the whole W/D/W thing using a buffered signal splitter. Supposedly the Origin takes pedals well which I use and has a foot switchable FX loop with a DI to feed the other amp's. My only question is if the master volume is pre phase inverter like the 2203 amps or is it post phase inverter ( after the preamp before the power section)? Most of the time I play larger venues but do play clubs now & then.



Thanks,sounds like an amazing set up,but sadly i'm out of my depth understating how you're running it,but i'd love to hear it


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

The phase inverter is not supposed to add any gain or distortion to the signal, but what it does do is split the signal right? Now you have 2 signal where once there was one, what happens when you double a signal in a DAW? It increases the overall volume, it IS a gain stage, even if you then brought it back down to the same level as before it has still added a fuller sound to it... this is probably why a PPIMV works so well...


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Graham G said:


> Thanks,sounds like an amazing set up,but sadly i'm out of my depth understating how you're running it,but i'd love to hear it



Indeed an awesome rig.... I've just been watching him on YouTube, malmsteen, zepplin, Europe... ;-)

It sounds how you think it sounds! XD haha! \,,/

Great tones brother ddailey


----------



## paul-e-mann

ampmadscientist said:


> You can epoxy the T nut to the wood...


I didn't know this I will do just that.


----------



## Graham G

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Indeed an awesome rig.... I've just been watching him on YouTube, malmsteen, zepplin, Europe... ;-)
> 
> It sounds how you think it sounds! XD haha! \,,/
> 
> Great tones brother ddailey



How do you find it on YouTube ?,thanks


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Graham G said:


> How do you find it on YouTube ?,thanks



I'm a bit ashamed to say... but I too was intrigued by the pictures, so... sorry Ddailey, I did a bit of creeping, x( I checked your profile and the oldest post on a thread about the internals of one of your amps, you posted a couple of YouTube videos, so I had a watch, then searched your videos for more.... sorry, I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo.... what the he'll am I doing heeerre.... I don't belong heeeerrreee....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> I'm a bit ashamed to say... but I too was intrigued by the pictures, so... sorry Ddailey, I did a bit of creeping, x( I checked your profile and the oldest post on a thread about the internals of one of your amps, you posted a couple of YouTube videos, so I had a watch, then searched your videos for more.... sorry, I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo.... what the he'll am I doing heeerre.... I don't belong heeeerrreee....


That’s similar to what I do, and if the YouTube channel has good content, I subscribe, to get more!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## rolijen

My Origin 50 needs to be cranked to deliver. To be honest, I don’t think it sounds that great at low volume standalone. Pedals work well to give it more character. It sounds great with my Lovepedal OD11 (sounds amazing with this pedal, actually).And the DS-1 works well too. But, clearly, this is an amp made to be cranked.

I’m not in front on the amp right now, but as I recall, with master vol up past 7 and the gain cranked to 8 or 9 Treble and Presence about 4, middle at 6, bass at 5, tilt at 6 or 7 I'm getting serious Young brothers Back in Black tone.

Thank heaven for the built in power reduction modes, else this thing would not work for me. On the 1watt mode, it’s still quite loud. I am still learning my way around the amp but finding experimentation worthwhile!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

rolijen said:


> My Origin 50 needs to be cranked to deliver. To be honest, I don’t think it sounds that great at low volume standalone. Pedals work well to give it more character. It sounds great with my Lovepedal OD11 (sounds amazing with this pedal, actually).And the DS-1 works well too. But, clearly, this is an amp made to be cranked.
> 
> I’m not in front on the amp right now, but as I recall, with master vol up past 7 and the gain cranked to 8 or 9 Treble and Presence about 4, middle at 6, bass at 5, tilt at 6 or 7 I'm getting serious Young brothers Back in Black tone.
> 
> Thank heaven for the built in power reduction modes, else this thing would not work for me. On the 1watt mode, it’s still quite loud. I am still learning my way around the amp but finding experimentation worthwhile!


Yes my brother that amp needs to be cranked, I love it so much I purchased a second one!


----------



## Kris Ford

rolijen said:


> My Origin 50 needs to be cranked to deliver. To be honest, I don’t think it sounds that great at low volume standalone. Pedals work well to give it more character. It sounds great with my Lovepedal OD11 (sounds amazing with this pedal, actually).And the DS-1 works well too. But, clearly, this is an amp made to be cranked.
> 
> I’m not in front on the amp right now, but as I recall, with master vol up past 7 and the gain cranked to 8 or 9 Treble and Presence about 4, middle at 6, bass at 5, tilt at 6 or 7 I'm getting serious Young brothers Back in Black tone.
> 
> Thank heaven for the built in power reduction modes, else this thing would not work for me. On the 1watt mode, it’s still quite loud. I am still learning my way around the amp but finding experimentation worthwhile!



*No* it doesn't sound good at low volumes..without a pedal) I used a DS-1 to limp by at apartment levels..but all and all, needs to have volume to sound good..even with the power knocked down 1 one watt..I couldn't turn it up enough to crunch on it's own without being TOO loud..I still regret not getting the DSL40C/CR, kicking my own ass over it..

(and this is coming from someone who could run a 2203 and modded Super Bass at bedroom levels and be happy..)

Now, for the first time since the 90's I am Marshall-less 

I really thought he ORI50C would fill the gap, it did not..so when I ran into some financial issues, I had NO problem dumping it..lesson learned..a great amp for those who can crank it..a sorry bedroom amp..

What I am "used" to hearing:



Hoping to rebound into something that I can actually use..


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

As ever.... Johan provides the answers.... pay extra attention to the introduction....


----------



## Melvin

Anyone Modding these heads yet? I picked one up on the cheap a while back. My tech is actually an electrical engineer so he can handle just about anything. Curious about getting into SuperBass/Bass 50 territory? May be out of the land of reason but figured I’d ask around here.


----------



## MarshallDog

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> The phase inverter is not supposed to add any gain or distortion to the signal, but what it does do is split the signal right? Now you have 2 signal where once there was one, what happens when you double a signal in a DAW? It increases the overall volume, it IS a gain stage, even if you then brought it back down to the same level as before it has still added a fuller sound to it... this is probably why a PPIMV works so well...



I have a very detailed article written by an amp/tube expert where he states the PI tube is the hardest worked tube in the amp and most of the breakup one hears when cranking an amp is the PI tube breaking down and he explains why. Its very interesting.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Melvin said:


> Anyone Modding these heads yet? I picked one up on the cheap a while back. My tech is actually an electrical engineer so he can handle just about anything. Curious about getting into SuperBass/Bass 50 territory? May be out of the land of reason but figured I’d ask around here.



 To the forum my brother 
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Baseballhack

Melvin, I have not seen any mods being done to these yet. A big reason for this I believe is that there are no schematics out there for these amps as of yet.


----------



## Melvin

Yeah I figure they are pretty new still. Thanks for the warm welcome. Only spent 400 on mine so may have my guy do a little recon in there and see what’s possible.


----------



## Baseballhack

Melvin said:


> Yeah I figure they are pretty new still. Thanks for the warm welcome. Only spent 400 on mine so may have my guy do a little recon in there and see what’s possible.



I would be interested to hear the results if you do have him look at it.


----------



## mad5066

If there's not a schematic within a year, I may just trace one out myself. Definitely want to mod this baby to give it more drive although I like the headroom for pedal applications.


----------



## scozz

Kris Ford said:


> *No* it doesn't sound good at low volumes..without a pedal) I used a DS-1 to limp by at apartment levels..but all and all, needs to have volume to sound good..even with the power knocked down 1 one watt..I couldn't turn it up enough to crunch on it's own without being TOO loud..I still regret not getting the DSL40C/CR, kicking my own ass over it..
> 
> (and this is coming from someone who could run a 2203 and modded Super Bass at bedroom levels and be happy..)
> 
> Now, for the first time since the 90's I am Marshall-less
> 
> I really thought he ORI50C would fill the gap, it did not..so when I ran into some financial issues, I had NO problem dumping it..lesson learned..a great amp for those who can crank it..a sorry bedroom amp..
> 
> What I am "used" to hearing:
> View attachment 60455
> 
> 
> Hoping to rebound into something that I can actually use..


Best of luck to you buddy!


----------



## Kris Ford

scozz said:


> Best of luck to you buddy!


Thanks man..fell on some tuff times, but will bounce back!

Just sucks not even having an amp now LOL..thinking either a metal panel JMP or a SLP when I get my xmas bonus.


----------



## jmp45

Kris Ford said:


> *No* it doesn't sound good at low volumes..without a pedal) I used a DS-1 to limp by at apartment levels..but all and all, needs to have volume to sound good..even with the power knocked down 1 one watt..I couldn't turn it up enough to crunch on it's own without being TOO loud..I still regret not getting the DSL40C/CR, kicking my own ass over it..
> 
> (and this is coming from someone who could run a 2203 and modded Super Bass at bedroom levels and be happy..)
> 
> Now, for the first time since the 90's I am Marshall-less
> 
> I really thought he ORI50C would fill the gap, it did not..so when I ran into some financial issues, I had NO problem dumping it..lesson learned..a great amp for those who can crank it..a sorry bedroom amp..
> 
> What I am "used" to hearing:
> View attachment 60455
> 
> 
> Hoping to rebound into something that I can actually use..





Troy T. Blues said:


> I just started getting back into listening with a stereo system. Bought a new turntable and receiver. I wanted to start getting back into vinyl. It's been great! There's nothing like opening up an album, and checking it out after you put it on the turntable. Just like when I was a kid. Even with some crackles and pops, they still sound best. Bought lots of my favorite old albums. It's been really enjoyable. My receiver also has bluetooth too, so now I can pretty much play anything I want as well. Yes, and I still have tons of CD's.



That's how you do it, cool rigs Kris.. Where ya been bro?


----------



## Kris Ford

jmp45 said:


> That's how you do it, cool rigs Kris.. Where ya been bro?



Sadly, everything in that pic has been sold..hit some serious hard times bro..

I have a 60's Classic Strat in lacquer as my only guitar now, cased, as I have no amp.

I was kinda bummed over it, have been laying low, but slowly getting back in the game!


----------



## jmp45

Kris Ford said:


> Sadly, everything in that pic has been sold..hit some serious hard times bro..
> 
> I have a 60's Classic Strat in lacquer as my only guitar now, cased, as I have no amp.
> 
> I was kinda bummed over it, have been laying low, but slowly getting back in the game!



Wow Kris, very sorry to hear.. Hope coming out of the back side of it is swift. Take care bro!


----------



## Kris Ford

jmp45 said:


> Wow Kris, very sorry to hear.. Hope coming out of the back side of it is swift. Take care bro!



Thanks man!!


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

MarshallDog said:


> I have a very detailed article written by an amp/tube expert where he states the PI tube is the hardest worked tube in the amp and most of the breakup one hears when cranking an amp is the PI tube breaking down and he explains why. Its very interesting.



Mega, well that's what I think the issue people are finding actually is, and they just can't get the thing cranked because of waking the baby or whatever... and these people think you can crank a plexi? Or a JMP? These people have never played those amps, clearly....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I purchased dsl40c’s for bedroom amps, and origin 50H’s for loud
Amps! And they both work as intended ! No complaints here!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ddailey

does anyone here have the origin 50 schematic??


----------



## JeepO'Caster

I've got a new Origin 50 head. It arrived with a bent Volume/Boost pot shaft and a shattered knob. I tried to straighten the pot shaft and sure enough, it snapped off. That's just my luck! Its been a backordered part for 6 weeks. That's crazy! I guess I was overdue for a touch-up lesson in patience! My plan is to use this with my Bluesbreaker 2x12 cabinet and my pedalboard until I can swing a JTM 45 to put back in the Bluesbreaker, a previous owner had removed it to put in a headshell.


----------



## Chris4189

I needed/wanted a replacement for ‘69 metal panel 50 watter and Mitch recommended an Origin 50. I found a nice cleaned used one delivered to my door for $400. I jumped on it, found the bias to be a bit cold, bumped it up a bit, threw in some NOS Mullard glass, dimed the eq and master, set the tilt and gain on 8, no boost or pedals and I tell you through my 4x12 with pre rola Greenies is sounds damn close to my ‘69. It’s a little darker vs the ‘69 but in a good way.

This amp easily nails late 60’s-70’s classic rock tones in the above settings.


----------



## MarshallDog

JeepO'Caster said:


> I've got a new Origin 50 head. It arrived with a bent Volume/Boost pot shaft and a shattered knob. I tried to straighten the pot shaft and sure enough, it snapped off. That's just my luck! Its been a backordered part for 6 weeks. That's crazy! I guess I was overdue for a touch-up lesson in patience! My plan is to use this with my Bluesbreaker 2x12 cabinet and my pedalboard until I can swing a JTM 45 to put back in the Bluesbreaker, a previous owner had removed it to put in a headshell.



That sucks! Send it back and tell them you want another one. Why buy a brand new amp and have to take it to a Tech for repair and now its not all original not to mention if the Tech slips while working on it and scratches something!!!


----------



## JeepO'Caster

I bought it on ebay, an impulse buy... But, I got a good chunk $$ off for the damage. I'll do the repair myself when the part arrives. It fits nicely in the roadcase I had for my Budda Superdive I used to have.


----------



## JeepO'Caster




----------



## MarshallDog

JeepO'Caster said:


> I bought it on ebay, an impulse buy... But, I got a good chunk $$ off for the damage. I'll do the repair myself when the part arrives. It fits nicely in the roadcase I had for my Budda Superdive I used to have.
> View attachment 61030



Oh I see, you didn't mention that piece of info!


----------



## JeepO'Caster

I ended up paying $419 shipped


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeepO'Caster said:


> View attachment 61031


Welcome to the forum, and
Welcome to the origin 50H club as well, you should still be able to play it ? can’t you!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

You could always get a flying lead replacement pot and change it out. It would rather easy!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




Sounds great Bro and love that Tobacco Burst LP! My favorite finish!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Sounds great Bro and love that Tobacco Burst LP! My favorite finish!


Thanks brother, I couldn’t pass or wait on the purchase, they told me 1,999$ and I jumped on it!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks brother, I couldn’t pass or wait on the purchase, they told me 1,999$ and I jumped on it!
> Cheers Mitch



Great deal...when did you get it?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is a fairly decent picture of it!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Great deal...when did you get it?


1 month ago!


----------



## jmp45

Chris4189 said:


> I needed/wanted a replacement for ‘69 metal panel 50 watter and Mitch recommended an Origin 50. I found a nice cleaned used one delivered to my door for $400. I jumped on it, found the bias to be a bit cold, bumped it up a bit, threw in some NOS Mullard glass, dimed the eq and master, set the tilt and gain on 8, no boost or pedals and I tell you through my 4x12 with pre rola Greenies is sounds damn close to my ‘69. It’s a little darker vs the ‘69 but in a good way.
> 
> This amp easily nails late 60’s-70’s classic rock tones in the above settings.



K, now I'm interested.. I've been off and on about recent Marshall offerings. I have a 69 small box that sounds great. That and the SLP gets the most play. I don't need another amp, but need never has anything to do with it. I'll check the coin jar, the 50H may be a serious consideration.


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is a fairly decent picture of it!
> Cheers Mitch



No pic!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> No pic!


I will try again


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jmp45 said:


> K, now I'm interested.. I've been off and on about recent Marshall offerings. I have a 69 small box that sounds great. That and the SLP gets the most play. I don't need another amp, but need never has anything to do with it. I'll check the coin jar, the 50H may be a serious consideration.


It was such a serious issue, I bought 2 of them!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

It scratched my 1987xl itch so well
I have not been thinking, jonesing, on anything but speakers now!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



Beautiful Mitch!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> It scratched my 1987xl itch so well
> I have not been thinking, jonesing, on anything but speakers now!
> Cheers Mitch



Creamback G12M-65s Bro!!!


----------



## scozz

Congrats on the new LP @Mitchell Pearrow!!

Looks beautiful!!

I couldn’t resist taking a screen shot of you and your new guitar in action!!

Sounds great!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Congrats on the new LP @Mitchell Pearrow!!
> 
> Looks beautiful!!
> 
> I couldn’t resist taking a screen shot of you and your new guitar in action!!
> 
> Sounds great!


That’s really cool Scozz thanks brother!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Melvin

Great looking Les Paul, Mitch. 

So tell me about what tubes y’all are putting in your Origins? I’ve looked at a couple sets floating around. Everything from $90 sets to almost $400 sets. Amp doesn’t sound bad stock but I’m running some pretty hot distortion and or fuzz pedals as well. I’m sure everyone has some favorites here. Using mine primarily as a pedal platform. Playing “stoner” metal somewhere between Black Sabbath and Black Flag.


----------



## MarshallDog

Melvin said:


> Great looking Les Paul, Mitch.
> 
> So tell me about what tubes y’all are putting in your Origins? I’ve looked at a couple sets floating around. Everything from $90 sets to almost $400 sets. Amp doesn’t sound bad stock but I’m running some pretty hot distortion and or fuzz pedals as well. I’m sure everyone has some favorites here. Using mine primarily as a pedal platform. Playing “stoner” metal somewhere between Black Sabbath and Black Flag.



Me, Im running Svetlana EL34s and Mullard 12AX7 pres. this combo seems to give the amp a little more bite with the Svetlanas and some good musical Over tones with the Mullard pres!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Melvin said:


> Great looking Les Paul, Mitch.
> 
> So tell me about what tubes y’all are putting in your Origins? I’ve looked at a couple sets floating around. Everything from $90 sets to almost $400 sets. Amp doesn’t sound bad stock but I’m running some pretty hot distortion and or fuzz pedals as well. I’m sure everyone has some favorites here. Using mine primarily as a pedal platform. Playing “stoner” metal somewhere between Black Sabbath and Black Flag.


One of them is still all stock tubes, the other has Ruby power tubes and mullard pres in all slots.
Mxr 10 band eq, and nothing else, in the most recent clip, sometimes I use the SD1 as a clean boost, or the Joyo ultimate drive as a clean boost!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Melvin said:


> Great looking Les Paul, Mitch.
> 
> So tell me about what tubes y’all are putting in your Origins? I’ve looked at a couple sets floating around. Everything from $90 sets to almost $400 sets. Amp doesn’t sound bad stock but I’m running some pretty hot distortion and or fuzz pedals as well. I’m sure everyone has some favorites here. Using mine primarily as a pedal platform. Playing “stoner” metal somewhere between Black Sabbath and Black Flag.


Welcome to the forum of Marshall my new brother!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Melodyman

I'm using all NOS.. Siemens/RFT EL 34's, V1- Amperex Bugle Boy 12ax7, V2- Mullard 12ax7 cv 4004, v3- 12ax7- Ei Gold elite..

The difference in tone and responsiveness between NP and NOS in this amp is huge..


----------



## Baseballhack

I have CP Tung-Sol EL34B in the power section, S-12AX7 Tung-Sol 12AX7 V1&V2, JJ-ECC803S in the PI. Rolled some NOS I had in the preamp, but never found anything that blew me away.


----------



## Salty Rose

These things do like to be loud.
ORI50H, 1936 (early 800/JMP era skinny suitcase cab) G12H30 55hz speakers. R8. Wah and tuner.

Been using it on the 5 watt for rehearsal's. With a 1912 cab.

10 watt mode for shows, with the 1936. Tilt, master and gain dimed. Everything else on three or four.

Flipped it to 50 watt for this show. The venue is pretty punk rock. Sky is the limit far as volume goes. I was so loud that our drummer quit after the show.

I don't think I'm going to do that again. 50 watts is deafeningly loud. I'm good with 10 watts.


----------



## mtm105

I did not like DSL 15H. Sounded thin. Not into OD channels which become too mushy with pedal ODs.

I have a FXCHS Blackjack 21 MK1 which sounds OPEN and WIDE as all hell, and just projects depth.

Would I be happy with Origin 50??


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mtm105 said:


> I did not like DSL 15H. Sounded thin. Not into OD channels which become too mushy with pedal ODs.
> 
> I have a FXCHS Blackjack 21 MK1 which sounds OPEN and WIDE as all hell, and just projects depth.
> 
> Would I be happy with Origin 50??


Yes you would!
I am not positive on your playing style.
But if you are after the late 70’s breakup (with no pedals) you are golden!
I am kind of in that tone wise.
I am also into the 80’s (hair doo)
Metal , and with pedals you are golden!
Trower with the correct pedals. You are golden.
Can you tell I like this amp ??
Cheers Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

mtm105 said:


> I did not like DSL 15H. Sounded thin. Not into OD channels which become too mushy with pedal ODs.
> 
> I have a FXCHS Blackjack 21 MK1 which sounds OPEN and WIDE as all hell, and just projects depth.
> 
> Would I be happy with Origin 50??



I would say yes, its not thin IMO!!


----------



## fancychords

I don’t have a scale but I think the origin 50 C is heavier than the 40 pounds advertised. What say yo.


----------



## mad5066

I'm using the tungsol el34b's as well, can't remember what preamp 12ax7s I'm using but I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Hgvhgvyvutvy

Roofersson said:


> After I readed 1/2 of this long thread I decided post my story... which is not so adoring and positive, but not that bad also!
> 
> 
> I bought ORIGIN 50C recently. I replaced stock speaker with Emi RED FANG Alnico (much tighter response) and I put old 60's MULLARD 12ax7 in V1. I believe this is usually enough to know the tonal character of any amp.
> 
> I didn't expect much from this amp, I bought it for good prize and I decided to own lightweight combo, cause I can't handle my VOX AC30 H2 anymore (and I sell it :/). Actually a bought VOX AC30 S1 with 1 12" to safe some kg, but believe me ... it sounds so shrill, dry and flat so I decided to return it. Few weeks later I met ORIGIN.
> 
> Yesterday I took little Marshmallow to my friend to compare it with his older VOX AC30 CC1 with Celestion GOLD inside. We both were suprised how similar and different at the same time both amps could sounded. VOX is of course slightly differently voiced (WE USED 90% NORMAL CHANNEL with Brilliance ON) and we tried to set up both amps as close as we can. In the end we tried Origin 50 through VOX Cab (Celestion GOLD) which I liked most and VOX through Origin Cab (EMI RED FANG) which suited well for VOX - it helps to gain more focused tighter sound. The VOX Cab material is way BETTER. Baltic birch give advanced resonance which Marshall can't have - the cab material and is terrible. Both are about same dimension (VOX is taller little bit). At this point I started thinking about HEAD + CAB solution.
> 
> FINALLY: As for the sound... We liked and hate both . This cheaper made amps are somehow harsh and with all that bright caps (removed in VOX) the sound is never so balanced like with handwired top notch models. I don't like the TOP END on ORIGIN 50C (neither on VOX CC), simply it lacks pleasant open harmonics and instead it is more shrill, raw but still organic. ORIGIN especially stays very clean, but slightly crunched tone suited it way better. I also noticed, that this AMP IS NOT THICK AT ALL, maybe IT LACK SOME BASS even with RED FANG or GOLD. Instead... it sounds heavily midrangy or trebly or thin depending on guitar and set up. But it can be dialed in balanced tone which is GOOD. The VOX was significantly thicker sounding but lacks some other fq which Marshall covers.
> 
> Tomorrrow I will try ORIGIN 50C with band so I let you know my feelings about it.
> THANKS FOR READING



This has also been my experience. The Origin sounds almost exactly the same as my 1964 Ac30Tb and the later modern CC2X with alnicoblues. For fun, I ran the Origin through both Vox speakers and with a few EQ tweaks its the same tones albeit with significantly less gain on tap. The amps are so similar and most especially through the vintage speakers. Its only the characteristic Marshall power amp tone that sets it apart when pushed hard. I've always kinda been of the opinion that Ecc83 based amps sound much of a muchness and since most of us never get in to the output stage because we're constantly being told to turn it down, most amps blurt in to a slammed ecc83 front end and not much else.

Its a bit sad that I have a bitmo modded AC4TVH that has 1 ECC83 and 1 EL84 and completly destroys the Origin 20 for tone, crunch, fun, liveliness and everything else through the same G12H55 without any pedals purely because its all power amp distortion through a 12". Its also on a par volume wise being real-world closer to 15watts than 4.

Only with the application of pedals and diming the gain can I get anything approaching a traditional Marshall tone out of the Origin. Its cool, I like it .. and its very usable .. but my AC30's do it all better, smoother. In the case of the CC2X the master volume can be ridden on 4 and I can gig that all night with the channels jumpered without any pedals whatsoever, just using the old school straight in + 50s wiring on the LP. It has loads more going on, is far more composed in the mix and far more dirty when pushed. With PAFs, all the cluck and chirpcomes through too, so i can't even say the pick attack is 'Marshall to the hilt', because it isn't.

At the moment the Origin for me is fun and set JUST SO it can and does reproduce those 60's and early 70's hard rock tones but its totally a one trick pony. I can see myself using it a lot for recording rhtyhm and the ocassional solo but its never going to be a gigging amp sadly.

Also, yes, I too was expecting an affordable 20w 2204, especially when I saw it was 3 ECC83 and 2 EL34 ..
So while I tempered my expectations, I'm still kinda disappointed.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hgvhgvyvutvy said:


> This has also been my experience. The Origin sounds almost exactly the same as my 1964 Ac30Tb and the later modern CC2X with alnicoblues. For fun, I ran the Origin through both Vox speakers and with a few EQ tweaks its the same tones albeit with significantly less gain on tap. The amps are so similar and most especially through the vintage speakers. Its only the characteristic Marshall power amp tone that sets it apart when pushed hard. I've always kinda been of the opinion that Ecc83 based amps sound much of a muchness and since most of us never get in to the output stage because we're constantly being told to turn it down, most amps blurt in to a slammed ecc83 front end and not much else.
> 
> Its a bit sad that I have a bitmo modded AC4TVH that has 1 ECC83 and 1 EL84 and completly destroys the Origin 20 for tone, crunch, fun, liveliness and everything else through the same G12H55 without any pedals purely because its all power amp distortion through a 12". Its also on a par volume wise being real-world closer to 15watts than 4.
> 
> Only with the application of pedals and diming the gain can I get anything approaching a traditional Marshall tone out of the Origin. Its cool, I like it .. and its very usable .. but my AC30's do it all better, smoother. In the case of the CC2X the master volume can be ridden on 4 and I can gig that all night with the channels jumpered without any pedals whatsoever, just using the old school straight in + 50s wiring on the LP. It has loads more going on, is far more composed in the mix and far more dirty when pushed. With PAFs, all the cluck and chirpcomes through too, so i can't even say the pick attack is 'Marshall to the hilt', because it isn't.
> 
> At the moment the Origin for me is fun and set JUST SO it can and does reproduce those 60's and early 70's hard rock tones but its totally a one trick pony. I can see myself using it a lot for recording rhtyhm and the ocassional solo but its never going to be a gigging amp sadly.
> 
> Also, yes, I too was expecting an affordable 20w 2204, especially when I saw it was 3 ECC83 and 2 EL34 ..
> So while I tempered my expectations, I'm still kinda disappointed.


That’s a very informative review thanks, similar to vanilla, or hot fudge sundae!
I still love mine!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That’s a very informative review thanks, similar to vanilla, or hot fudge sundae!
> I still love mine!
> Cheers Mitch



Me too!


----------



## MarshallDog

Hgvhgvyvutvy said:


> Only with the application of pedals and diming the gain can I get anything approaching a traditional Marshall tone out of the Origin.



Thats interesting I guess becasue this amps and its tone is based on "traditional Marshall tone" from Marshalls very early days making it "traditional Marshall tone"


----------



## Hgvhgvyvutvy

MarshallDog said:


> Thats interesting I guess becasue this amps and its tone is based on "traditional Marshall tone" from Marshalls very early days making it "traditional Marshall tone"



Well sure but considering that traditional Marshall tone was just a non-binary Fender or trans Vox .. 
Anyway, joking aside, I do like it. Don't get me wrong. Its instant Kraut Rock and like I siad with something slamming the front end good and hard like, believe it not, an OD-3, its glorious, especially through an old G12H-100 4x12 cab. I just couldn't see myself gigging it because of the volume requirement - anything less than 'too loud for the sound man' just isn't loud enough. I can put a golden plexi through any clean amp and get the same result. Just want to re-iterate though: through a 4x12 this is every bit a worthy successor to far more prestigious and expensive Marshall almuni from the golden era of great tone. Not so much through a 1x12 on low power with a tube scream doing all the heavy lifting.


----------



## Hgvhgvyvutvy

I really wish they had given more thought to the roll of a master volume in the circuit vs what most of us need a mv to do. Like I said the Vox can bet set at 3 on the mv and the only thing that happens as you turn it up is: it gets louder. Also with two channel amps you can do that thing where you set the bright channel to almost clean and dime the gain on the normal channel so it bleeds through and fattens up the tone and makes the EQ work. I'm not 100% sure the EQ on the Origin does all that much, it all seems to be in the tilt pot. I'm rambling and double posting which is a heinous crime but am I alone here? I feel they spent a lot of money on things that aren't that neccessary to a great amp and didn't spend it on things that are. Like the DI: no thanks. Power scaling that just doesn't really work as to get the amp gain going you need to be deaf at any wattage - why not forget that and give us a standby switch instead? 

It feels wrong to me that I have an amp that is basically two amps: a vintage classic sounding plexi type amp that is phenomenal on song at 70+ db and a wet blanket set-it-clean-and-use-a-klon pedal 'platform' which many other Marshall amps do better and have the gain on tap. I love the 'character' of the amp, its dead right, they really nailed it, but the implementation feels like a missed opportunity. Maybe we'll see some changes in the VII ... 

Also, it really needs more gain. To say there are 3 ECC83s and 2 EL34's, there's no real excuse for not really delivering solid gain when cranked. I want to be able to set the MV to 3-6, gain to 5-8 and rock out at <-70db without using a pedal or having to turn the negative feedback all the way to the left.


----------



## mad5066

I'm thinking once schematics become readily available so cool mods will be done that add some of the versatility you're talking about. I understand not everyone wants to do modding or take that approach but I love customizing my gear with mods to suit my tastes.


----------



## Hgvhgvyvutvy

mad5066 said:


> I'm thinking once schematics become readily available so cool mods will be done that add some of the versatility you're talking about. I understand not everyone wants to do modding or take that approach but I love customizing my gear with mods to suit my tastes.



Wasting no time! 




PS: The power scaling works perfectly .. if you use a 4x12. Maybe works good for a 2x12. Just no a 1x12. So I take that back.

PPS: I had to drive 140 miles round trip to the storage unit to get that thing out from under 10 years of junk. So nobody can say I ain't making an effort!


----------



## tce63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



So, i been looking for one of those for a while. (Les Paul Traditional 2019 Tobacco Burst)
I found one today that i ordered to my Mama and Papa shop near by.
Going to get it next week.

And it's your fault, if Mitch has one, I have to get one 

Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> So, i been looking for one of those for a while. (Les Paul Traditional 2019 Tobacco Burst)
> I found one today that i ordered to my Mama and Papa shop near by.
> Going to get it next week.
> 
> And it's your fault, if Mitch has one, I have to get one
> 
> Cheers


You are going to love it Tony!
It’s a pleasure to play and it sounds fantastic!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Evening all, been working on a couple of little mods, I intend to pop a PPIMV mod on this, and a little switch for the fx loop on and off...

Here's where I am with it, if anyone knows of anything that may help me please let me know.

- The current MV is PRE Phase Inverter, meaning to drive the Phase Inverter you must turn it quite a way up, to 7 or 8...

- I've located the Plate Resistors (in the picture I mention Cathode, I meant Cathode Follower, is this correct?) And Capacitors, though I can't see where the top 100k one connects to the cap, may find out when we flip the board over next week.

- I think we've located the Grid resistors for the power tubes, though they are definitely not 220k, they appear to be either 56 ohm or 560 ohm. Which I thought odd? Anybody able to chime in there?

- then there's the footswitch for the fx loop, when it is disconnected the loop defaults to off, which is a pain, so I want a switch on the back to switch it on and off...

- Everything marked with an X is sounder point also where work is to be done.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1zI_2lB0RP/?igshid=1ubv2wf2zc3h9


----------



## Hgvhgvyvutvy

Ok so I re-wired my 4x12 today to series-parallel which took all day to figure out, because I appear to have become completely retarded in the last 10 years..
I've had this quad of G12H-100's over a decade in storage and never really used them. The cabinet pictured above is a US Randall and its all birch ply. Solid.
Boy was I missing out. What a fantastic speaker! Put the Origin 20H in low power mode, master volume about 4, gain about 8.5-9 with boost on and tilt rolled back to about 3-4 to thicke it up and then just surf the volume on the guitar ..
With a PAF type pickup I can go from raging plexi to crystal clear between 10 and 7 on the dial. Wired 50's I can further increase/decrease the amount of gain using the tone pot so I can play louder cleaner by rolling off the tone etc. That all works a treat.
I removed all my pedals from the chain and went straight in to the amp. Love it! A 400w RMS 4x12 half stack on 0.5 watts CAN be dialed in to be loud enough to practice at home without upsetting the neighbours and just by tweakign the master you can gig with the same settings through a PA all day long without being much louder than a TV with a surround system. Absolutely nothing like the 1x12.. might as well be a different amp. Huge difference. And nothing is being traded for: all the bottom end and clear singing highs are retained. Just keep the gain up and surfe the master volume for more or less gain/volume. Works as I wanted it too this way.
There's a lot of flexibility too: Go to 10 on the guitar volume and 3-4 on the tone knob and its instant Black Sabbath. Increase the tone to about 7-8 and the volume to 7-8 and you're in to Zep territory. Absolutely no need for any pedals .. the built in boost works fine.

I'm using a PAF I wound myself to 8k in the bridge and a degaussed A5 mag and all the hollowness and sizzle/cluck I can get through my other cleaner amps is still there in spades.
So long story short: I absolutely do endorse this amp now if you've got a 4x12. Its just a completely different monster and goes from totally underwhelming to huge fun. I'm just really sorry that many people will never get to experience this because they'll be doing what I was doing and running it through a fizzy/toppy Greenback in to an open back particle board 1x12 and wondering where the dick is. 

IMHO you are far better off using wide range or a relatively flat frequency high power quad with this amp (G12T-75, G12H-100 or the modern Chinese G12K-100) unless you have some vintage blackbacks or greenbacks or well run in modern v30s or the like. Really no need to go buying expensive Celestions but if you can afford it I hear the G12H-30 55hz in a quad is instant Zeppelin. Just use 2 or more speakers as 1 just doesn't do the amp justice at all, in fact its actually going to sound fairly awful if you use say a single Greenback because you are not getting the bottom end you would from a quad and even further emphasising the already considerable brightness. If you absolutely have to use a single speaker go for something smoother like a Creamback 65 or Vintage 30.

PS: This is with the stock tubes back in too!





<-- Back off

<-- Back ON (hugely different eq required obvs)

At home I run with the back off and its arguably a much richer tone not being totally omni directional. Also I love that sweet, sweet birch smell that fills the place!


----------



## mad5066

Interesting observation. I run mine with a 2x12 hughes and kettner cab with v30s that I bought for my GM36. The OH20h sounds great with that cab too. Haven't heard it through a greenback yet. A few members like creambacks with it.


----------



## Hgvhgvyvutvy

mad5066 said:


> Interesting observation. I run mine with a 2x12 hughes and kettner cab with v30s that I bought for my GM36. The OH20h sounds great with that cab too. Haven't heard it through a greenback yet. A few members like creambacks with it.



I tried it with both the 55hz G12 heritage and a Creamback 65 (better less nasty, but admittedly many years of hard playing on that vs new Greenback) in 1x12 and the biggest problem is the huge volume required to get the tones that make you smile. Unless you use pedals but then it just sounds like pedal.. and is still too loud and still no bottom end. Thats all just, like my opinion, man..

Oh I did put both speakers in a 2x12 but the Greenback just totally dominated and it was just like a louder Greenback 1x12. Not pleasing. Truly four is the magic number!

Creamback 65 and a strat is my favourite tone in 1x12. Specially through angry EL84s.. Just eargasm.


----------



## rolijen

Brothers,

I am proud to announce that SW has more of the Bugera Power Soak (PS1) attenuators in stock. Mine arrived yesterday and I’ve had fun opening up both my DSL40CR and Origin 50H. Holy crap—my DSL sounds amazing through my 1960B cab. I’m able to get Cranked JCM 800 tone at reasonable loudness. The Origin sounds really good too. Contrary to what some are saying, the Origin doesn’t need more gain. With Master at about 8 and Gain at 5 or higher this thing sings. Also, the talk of this being a bright amp? Not my experience—this is a midrangey amp. The Middle control is pretty important. Honestly, I think my DSL sounds perfect. I’m still working on the Origin but with both Master and Gain cranked the Origin has plenty o’ gain.

Roli


----------



## Hgvhgvyvutvy

Has anyone tried KT66s yet?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

rolijen said:


> Brothers,
> 
> I am proud to announce that SW has more of the Bugera Power Soak (PS1) attenuators in stock. Mine arrived yesterday and I’ve had fun opening up both my DSL40CR and Origin 50H. Holy crap—my DSL sounds amazing through my 1960B cab. I’m able to get Cranked JCM 800 tone at reasonable loudness. The Origin sounds really good too. Contrary to what some are saying, the Origin doesn’t need more gain. With Master at about 8 and Gain at 5 or higher this thing sings. Also, the talk of this being a bright amp? Not my experience—this is a midrangey amp. The Middle control is pretty important. Honestly, I think my DSL sounds perfect. I’m still working on the Origin but with both Master and Gain cranked the Origin has plenty o’ gain.
> 
> Roli
> View attachment 61449


That’s how I have heard it, and with the mxr 10 band eq, I need no clean boost!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hgvhgvyvutvy said:


> Has anyone tried KT66s yet?


No one that I am aware of, sorry not the answer you are looking for!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Hgvhgvyvutvy

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> No one that I am aware of, sorry not the answer you are looking for!
> Cheers Mitch





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> No one that I am aware of, sorry not the answer you are looking for!
> Cheers Mitch



MIME-Version: 1.0
Date: Sun, 1 Sep 2019 21:32:50 +0100
Message-ID: <CAHaj1BDog3yqB6kH-Q6V3ifEM20BkSK3_cf-kK8BwnTspaetbg@mail.gmail.com>
Subject: Marshall Origin 20h and tubes
From: Mr Swag <mrswag@gmail.com>
To: contactus@marshall.com
Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary="000000000000e0e96b059183bd39"

--000000000000e0e96b059183bd39
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="UTF-8"

Hi.

As a cathode bias amp, can the Origin 20h power transformer handle 6L6
tubes?
I'd like to swap the EL34s for 6L6 or 6V6S. 5881 and/or KT66 would also be
great tonally..

Would appreciate your input before I blow up my amp and burn my house down.

Many thanks,

SWAGGER

Will let you know...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hgvhgvyvutvy said:


> MIME-Version: 1.0
> Date: Sun, 1 Sep 2019 21:32:50 +0100
> Message-ID: <CAHaj1BDog3yqB6kH-Q6V3ifEM20BkSK3_cf-kK8BwnTspaetbg@mail.gmail.com>
> Subject: Marshall Origin 20h and tubes
> From: Mr Swag <mrswag@gmail.com>
> To: contactus@marshall.com
> Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary="000000000000e0e96b059183bd39"
> 
> --000000000000e0e96b059183bd39
> Content-Type: text/plain; charset="UTF-8"
> 
> Hi.
> 
> As a cathode bias amp, can the Origin 20h power transformer handle 6L6
> tubes?
> I'd like to swap the EL34s for 6L6 or 6V6S. 5881 and/or KT66 would also be
> great tonally..
> 
> Would appreciate your input before I blow up my amp and burn my house down.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> SWAGGER
> 
> Will let you know...


I still have no idea what would take place. 
And it seems as though I have forgotten to welcome you to the forum brother, I think that Ampmad could steer you in the right direction on your question.
Try a pm , he is on the west coast, like I am so he is probably out and about!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Hgvhgvyvutvy

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I still have no idea what would take place.
> And it seems as though I have forgotten to welcome you to the forum brother, I think that Ampmad could steer you in the right direction on your question.
> Try a pm , he is on the west coast, like I am so he is probably out and about!
> Cheers Mitch



Dear Swag,

Thank you for your e-mail regarding your question, the Origin 20 is only designed to take EL34`s any change of power valve would mean the circuitry would have to be altered and we do not carry out any modifications on our amplifiers.



Kind Regards,

JOANNA GREEN
RETURNS/CUSTOMER SERVICES MANAGER


I'm guessing this means it would need some alteration to the way its biased, which is probably not rocket science..
It could be that the PT can't handle the load tho. I'd love to know either way.


----------



## rolijen

The more I experiment with the Origin 50h, the more I am rewarded with good sounds. Using the Power Soak today, I was able to get real convincing early Zeppelin tone. Pardon the feeble recording—forgive the glitch after the first part of the riff. But the purpose of the clip is not to showcase my playing. I need to add a little more room echo but I think it’s pretty close. Cheers!


----------



## Hgvhgvyvutvy

Saw the 20h for sale online in the UK today for the equivalent of $265.
Guess Marshall haven't sold as many of these as they hoped too (in the UK anyway).
The pound took a huge tumble against the dollar this week too. Oof.


----------



## Hgvhgvyvutvy

Rolled some tubes today, trying to get rid of that fizzy harsh high end.
Tried NOS tubes in all positions and was surprised to find that it didn't do it for me at all.
IMHO the amp sounded best with the stock red label tube in V1, a NOS RFT in V2 and the stock Chinese white in V3. So thats presumably medium gain, smooth medium gain, angry high gain.
Worked a treat. All other combinations either sounded like a transitor amp (you know that horrible thin, tinny hi-fi crunch sound) or were either clearly mis-matched with too much crunch in the high or low frequencies.

I'm still using the 8k PAF with the degaussed A5 and its pretty low in the ring too. Its a prototype wind and it has a bit of a spiky top end owing to being a little too tightly wound and it being Elektrisola poly not PE. I'm getting a lot of 'vintage' tones for sure. Very happy with the amp..

I wanted to see if the amp could handle a heavy hitting drummer too.. So I re-eq'd it on 20w/high. It absolutely can although no chance of cleans at stage volume. To do it you'd need to do - oddly enough - like the old timers did and have a 'quiet' section of the song for harmony or just have the drummer tone it down for a few bars. Only other option is to add more speakers or let the sound man manage it all (which I find always results in a too loud or dull sounding affair). Its actually a much simpler beast up there! Less fiddly to dial in the right tone for the job. I didn't need any pedals at all at any point, just the BOSS TU3 and a good low capacitance cable to patch in. Live I will probably use a Hall of Fame and a Wah. Maybe also a DD3 as/when.

Boost is always on now - I find its basically the difference between hearing only the pre-amp and hearing almost exclusively the power amp. Its more like a channel switch. This I verified using a highly scientific process: by playing it for a few mins balls to the wall with and without boost and the difference in tube temperature was enormous depending. It all works so much better if you build the EQ around the EL34's and use the volume controls to knock it back rather than trying to build it around the pre-amp and then using a boost or pedal. There's no substitute for power amp distortion!

Very surprised and pleased to find that I only needed the one NOS tube lol. I have some spares but still. 



<-- high power EQ w/ boost ON


----------



## MarshallDog

Hgvhgvyvutvy said:


> Rolled some tubes today, trying to get rid of that fizzy harsh high end.
> Tried NOS tubes in all positions and was surprised to find that it didn't do it for me at all.
> IMHO the amp sounded best with the stock red label rube in V1, a NOS RFT in V2 and the stock Chinese white in V3. So thats presumably medium gain, smooth medium gain, angry high gain.
> Worked a treat. All other combinations either sounded like a transitor amp (you know that horrible thin, tinny hi-fo crunch sound) or were either clearly mis-matched with too much crunch in the high or low frequencies.
> 
> I wanted to see if the amp could handle a heavy hitting drummer too.. So I re-eq'd it on 20w/high. It absolutely can although no chance of cleans at stage volume. To do it you'd need to do - oddly enough - like the old timers did and have a 'quiet' section of the song for harmony or just have the drummer tone it down for a few bars. Its actually a much simpler beast up there! Less fiddly to dial in the right tone for the job. I didn't need any pedals at all at any point, just the BOSS TU3 and a good low capacitance cable to patch in. Live I will probably use a Hall of Fame and a Wah. Maybe also a DD3 as/when.
> 
> Boost is always on now - I find its basically the difference between hearing only the pre-amp and hearing almost exclusively the power amp. Its more like a channel switch. This I verified using a highly scientific process: by playing it for a few mins balls to the wall with and without boost and the difference in tube temperature was enormous depending. It all works so much better if you build the EQ around the EL34's and use the volume controls to knock it back rather than trying to build it around the pre-amp and then using a boost or pedal. There's no substitute for power amp distortion!
> 
> Very surprised and pleased to find that I only needed the one NOS tube lol. I have some spares but still.
> 
> View attachment 61549
> View attachment 61550
> <-- high power EQ w/ boost ON



Did you upgrade the speaker to a G12M-65 or a G12H-75 yet? Either will take this amp to a new level IMO!


----------



## Hgvhgvyvutvy

MarshallDog said:


> Did you upgrade the speaker to a G12M-65 or a G12H-75 yet? Either will take this amp to a new level IMO!



I'm using the 20H in to a 4x12 that has G12H-100's in it. Haven't got 75's but I'm reliably informed that they are very similar EQs. I have tried it in a 1x12 using the Creamback 65 which is a great option imho. I also tried a G12H-30 55hz which, imho, sounded awful. Bit of a disappointment there ..

I think I already mentioned this but if you have a 4x12 with the usual 75's or w/e you can pop the back and just rest the back board askew on the cab and it will let you play on low power at sensible levels nicely. It really isn't a great idea using a closed back cabinet at home in a small room imho. Dispersion is rubbish and you lose a ton of sweetness. Its a far more rounded/quality sound with an open cabinet at lower volumes (just my opinion having used an AC30 for so many years at lower volume).


----------



## Buzzard

Do any of you origin 50 owners find the 50 unique ,"tone wise "to any other marshall's? Just wondering if there's a crossover with any of my other marshall's.I've got a jcm800 2204,2205,2555x, jcm 900 dr 4500, sl/x 2100, 2500 mk 3 , jvm 4-10, 2466 vintage modern, jcm 2000 dsl 50, tsl 100.. I'm seeing these used now so I wondered if they're worth getting.


----------



## MarshallDog

Buzzard said:


> Do any of you origin 50 owners find the 50 unique ,"tone wise "to any other marshall's? Just wondering if there's a crossover with any of my other marshall's.I've got a jcm800 2204,2205,2555x, jcm 900 dr 4500, sl/x 2100, 2500 mk 3 , jvm 4-10, 2466 vintage modern, jcm 2000 dsl 50, tsl 100.. I'm seeing these used now so I wondered if they're worth getting.



If eq’d properly with the right tubes and speakers I can get mind to sound closest to my 74 JMP MKII NMV 50 W.


----------



## Buzzard

It may sound like a 4 holer but does it feel and react like one?


----------



## Hgvhgvyvutvy

Buzzard said:


> It may sound like a 4 holer but does it feel and react like one?



I'm sure others can fill you in on that.. I've no expereince with Marshalls really.. 

I can say for certain that as someone who designs and builds pickups, in my expereince (fwiw), the Origin is not a complex or even a particularly good sounding amp. 
By which I mean it sounds rather cheap and rough around the edges regardless of EQ. All the 'good' quality PAFs I've run through mine (Wizz Premium, Sheptone Tributes + my own PAFs) were wholly stripped of any and all value in quick order. The only thing that did stand out as sounding good were the sharper more treble focussed coils. Fender singles and P90's were probably the pick of the bunch. All my A2, A3 and A4 PAF sets just got lost in the mush. All harmonics, overtones, pleasing microphincs which are abundant in 'better' amplifiers are absent through the Origin. The only characteristic that did shine through, in addtion to bite/clarity, was the 'hollow' or 'woody' tone when the El34's were driven hard. Everything else: AWOL. 

Its not a good amplifier at all .. Hehe. It really isn't. It just does that one 60's and 70's crunch _really _well and most of us appreciate that for what it is (and what it costs). 

I think this is a good thing tbh. As its going to be super affordable for kids (big and small) to play their sub $500 guitars through and rock out to tones 90% of the way to those which most of us have had to pay $$$$'s to aquire previously.


----------



## MarshallDog

Buzzard said:


> It may sound like a 4 holer but does it feel and react like one?



Good question Id say close takes pedals well, cleans up well with guitar volume and is dynamic with pic attack. I would need to set them up side by side and play eat one after another for a better comparison!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> If eq’d properly with the right tubes and speakers I can get mind to sound closest to my 74 JMP MKII NMV 50 W.


That’s the tone I like to shoot for!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Bit like this.... 

Wrong mod, I think the type 3 is the only pure one...


----------



## JeepO'Caster

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum, and
> Welcome to the origin 50H club as well, you should still be able to play it ? can’t you!!
> Cheers Mitch



Nope. Squeals like a pig Bought it July 3rd, got it a week later. Still waiting for the dang backordered warranty part. Never heard of such a thing!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeepO'Caster said:


> Nope. Squeals like a pig Bought it July 3rd, got it a week later. Still waiting for the dang backordered warranty part. Never heard of such a thing!


Sorry to hear that bro.
I hope you get it sorted out soon!
They are cool ass amps.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Skotosynthesis

Good morning, Marshall dudes!!
Waking this thread back up. And my account too, since I've been inactive for years.

So after my amp exploded and the band broke up, I got frustrated with egos and conflicting personalities and then distracted with work and women.
I'm being dramatic- my amp didn't literally explode like in Back to the Future (as cool as that would have been). I blew the output transformer and then just never bothered to replace it since I wasn't gigging anymore. And there's only been like 3 women. Maybe 4. Only one now... 

Anyways, I got fed up with the local scene and all the cynical douchebags, became a bedroom player on my little Kustom practice amp (which is, oddly enough, a helluva practice amp!!) and said screw the world and my ambitions, too. Went to work, came home, loved my girlfriend, life was comfy and sweet.

Until a few months ago, when my old drummer gave me a ring. I've had an itch only ear-splitting decibels can scratch, and I've been in denial about it. I know it, and he knew it too.
We don't need to help out an orphanage or anything, but enough sitting around. 
We're getting the band back together, by god.

My old amp is a JTM-45/100 clone. People rip on Ceriatone, maybe because the trannies blow up? (Nik, if you're reading, I didn't say that!!) I don't know, but the thing really does sound sweet. I'm sure it can't compare to a vintage 60's Marshall signed by Jim Marshall, but yadda yadda whatever. I'm not a tone snob. The thing chimes like glass and roars like a lion and drunk guys at the bar don't know the difference. I intend to replace some parts in it one day and make it a real beast. But that's down the road, and this is now... either way, the sheer volume of that thing was a major issue at most of the clubs and little bars we played. The PPIMV they stuck on it is great, but...

Long story short, I got off work early one afternoon last month pissed off and wanting to rock. Had a wild hair, drove straight to the music shop. My plan was just to dick around on a few amps, be a kid again for a minute, wake up my senses, see what was new. The FIRST thing I saw when I rounded the corner was the Marshall Origin-50 head. I said "wtf is this? $600 for a 50 watt all tube Marshall?? This has to be a joke. What's wrong with it?" Guitar Center neckbeard guy was like, "heh heh... you've never heard of the Marshall Origin series? Where have you been?" I'm like, "well I'm here now. Plug it in." 
I've dealt with a million master volume amps, so naturally I start out by diming that knob and using the gain knob as the volume. So far, I'm impressed! This thing sounds like some kind of plexi. 

After about 3 minutes, "My dude, can I crank it?"
*concerned side glances among the Guitar Center staff*
"uhh... like... just for a minute."

Ten minutes later, I'm toting it out to my car telling dude "no thank you" on the extended warranty. 

I bought it because it sounded close enough to a plexi and I play the blues (blues, as in what my parents would call heavy metal). It had much less headroom than my 100-watter so I could get heavy at a lower volume in the little divebars around town, plus that preamp is much more aggressive. It wasn't til I got it home that I realized a) it has low power settings!! ...I just assumed that switch was the standby at the shop...which is particularly awesome because I planned on strictly playing this at the practice pad and at gigs, never guessed I could hook it up at home. Even the lowest setting is hella loud though and you could probably gig just on that setting at smaller venues, but I AM using a 4x12 so that's what you'd expect out of "approximately" 5 tube watts, as everyone is calling it. And b) it has a push/pull gain boost!! I waited til all my neighbors were gone and then really started messing around with it. First of all, it sounds a million times better through my G12H-30's than it did through the MX cab at the store. Second, when I pulled that gain boost, it magically transformed from a plexi to an 800!! Or, something like it. Then I plugged in my old Boss SD-1 and I was suddenly Balls to the Wall. I mean, like full-on Accept!! I bet if I put an EQ in the effects loop, I could get some decent 80's hair out of it. What they say is true- this amp takes pedals like a champ. Fuzz Face, Rotovibe, everything sounds like it should. Add those two with a wah pedal, we're in Machine Gun territory. This amp really does sound like a Marshall. Sure, I'm not stupid. No, it doesn't capture the subtlety of a vintage Super Lead or even an old 2203. And yes, the highs are a bit tinny and the bass can get out of control. But tweaking the knobs does the trick and it's a working man's budget (actual) Marshall, and it does that EXTREMELY well. So, rave reviews from me!

My only question, to anyone who might know... how exactly does the gain boost work on this amp? As in, what exactly is doing the clipping here, circuit-wise?

Thanks everybody! Rock on!!

Maybe I'll post a video or something one of these days.


----------



## BanditPanda

Please do..".Maybe I'll post a video or something"
Love you're review.
Although the majority on here love the Origin I've been hyming and hawing 'bout going for it.
You may have just pushed me over the edge.
BP


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Skotosynthesis said:


> Good morning, Marshall dudes!!
> Waking this thread back up. And my account too, since I've been inactive for years.
> 
> So after my amp exploded and the band broke up, I got frustrated with egos and conflicting personalities and then distracted with work and women.
> I'm being dramatic- my amp didn't literally explode like in Back to the Future (as cool as that would have been). I blew the output transformer and then just never bothered to replace it since I wasn't gigging anymore. And there's only been like 3 women. Maybe 4. Only one now...
> 
> Anyways, I got fed up with the local scene and all the cynical douchebags, became a bedroom player on my little Kustom practice amp (which is, oddly enough, a helluva practice amp!!) and said screw the world and my ambitions, too. Went to work, came home, loved my girlfriend, life was comfy and sweet.
> 
> Until a few months ago, when my old drummer gave me a ring. I've had an itch only ear-splitting decibels can scratch, and I've been in denial about it. I know it, and he knew it too.
> We don't need to help out an orphanage or anything, but enough sitting around.
> We're getting the band back together, by god.
> 
> My old amp is a JTM-45/100 clone. People rip on Ceriatone, maybe because the trannies blow up? (Nik, if you're reading, I didn't say that!!) I don't know, but the thing really does sound sweet. I'm sure it can't compare to a vintage 60's Marshall signed by Jim Marshall, but yadda yadda whatever. I'm not a tone snob. The thing chimes like glass and roars like a lion and drunk guys at the bar don't know the difference. I intend to replace some parts in it one day and make it a real beast. But that's down the road, and this is now... either way, the sheer volume of that thing was a major issue at most of the clubs and little bars we played. The PPIMV they stuck on it is great, but...
> 
> Long story short, I got off work early one afternoon last month pissed off and wanting to rock. Had a wild hair, drove straight to the music shop. My plan was just to dick around on a few amps, be a kid again for a minute, wake up my senses, see what was new. The FIRST thing I saw when I rounded the corner was the Marshall Origin-50 head. I said "wtf is this? $600 for a 50 watt all tube Marshall?? This has to be a joke. What's wrong with it?" Guitar Center neckbeard guy was like, "heh heh... you've never heard of the Marshall Origin series? Where have you been?" I'm like, "well I'm here now. Plug it in."
> I've dealt with a million master volume amps, so naturally I start out by diming that knob and using the gain knob as the volume. So far, I'm impressed! This thing sounds like some kind of plexi.
> 
> After about 3 minutes, "My dude, can I crank it?"
> *concerned side glances among the Guitar Center staff*
> "uhh... like... just for a minute."
> 
> Ten minutes later, I'm toting it out to my car telling dude "no thank you" on the extended warranty.
> 
> I bought it because it sounded close enough to a plexi and I play the blues (blues, as in what my parents would call heavy metal). It had much less headroom than my 100-watter so I could get heavy at a lower volume in the little divebars around town, plus that preamp is much more aggressive. It wasn't til I got it home that I realized a) it has low power settings!! ...I just assumed that switch was the standby at the shop...which is particularly awesome because I planned on strictly playing this at the practice pad and at gigs, never guessed I could hook it up at home. Even the lowest setting is hella loud though and you could probably gig just on that setting at smaller venues, but I AM using a 4x12 so that's what you'd expect out of "approximately" 5 tube watts, as everyone is calling it. And b) it has a push/pull gain boost!! I waited til all my neighbors were gone and then really started messing around with it. First of all, it sounds a million times better through my G12H-30's than it did through the MX cab at the store. Second, when I pulled that gain boost, it magically transformed from a plexi to an 800!! Or, something like it. Then I plugged in my old Boss SD-1 and I was suddenly Balls to the Wall. I mean, like full-on Accept!! I bet if I put an EQ in the effects loop, I could get some decent 80's hair out of it. What they say is true- this amp takes pedals like a champ. Fuzz Face, Rotovibe, everything sounds like it should. Add those two with a wah pedal, we're in Machine Gun territory. This amp really does sound like a Marshall. Sure, I'm not stupid. No, it doesn't capture the subtlety of a vintage Super Lead or even an old 2203. And yes, the highs are a bit tinny and the bass can get out of control. But tweaking the knobs does the trick and it's a working man's budget (actual) Marshall, and it does that EXTREMELY well. So, rave reviews from me!
> 
> My only question, to anyone who might know... how exactly does the gain boost work on this amp? As in, what exactly is doing the clipping here, circuit-wise?
> 
> Thanks everybody! Rock on!!
> 
> Maybe I'll post a video or something one of these days.


Excellent post, and I have not tried the EQ in the loop.
I run it straight into the front.
I bought 2 of them, and had the same gut reaction as you did. Somewhere in this thread I have called it the working mans plexi.
BP stop hemming and hawing, and just go for it, you know you will like it!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Filipe Soares

yeah... please, we need some accept riffage with the origin.


----------



## Skotosynthesis

BanditPanda said:


> Although the majority on here love the Origin I've been hyming and hawing 'bout going for it. You may have just pushed me over the edge.


By all means do, if you have $600 and you don't have to pennypinch! Like I said, it doesn't exactly replicate all the eldritch harmonic intricacies of on old handwired Super Lead but it certainly invokes them! It's certainly worth it, just to have fun and fool around with.



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Excellent post, and I have not tried the EQ in the loop. I run it straight into the front. I bought 2 of them, and had the same gut reaction as you did. Somewhere in this thread I have called it the working mans plexi.


And you were spot-on! I may have exaggerated a bit with the "Accept" reference, but I think an EQ in the loop would do the trick. You honestly don't even need an overdrive with this amp when it's cranked, but when you use one with the amp's gain boost you're 100% in legit metal territory. I think scooping the mids after all the gain might just take it completely into that 80's arena rock zone.



Filipe Soares said:


> yeah... please, we need some accept riffage with the origin.


As soon as I can!! I might try to find a cheap EQ pedal first and do it proper.


----------



## Filipe Soares

Skotosynthesis said:


> By all means do, if you have $600 and you don't have to pennypinch! Like I said, it doesn't exactly replicate all the eldritch harmonic intricacies of on old handwired Super Lead but it certainly invokes them! It's certainly worth it, just to have fun and fool around with.
> 
> 
> And you were spot-on! I may have exaggerated a bit with the "Accept" reference, but I think an EQ in the loop would do the trick. You honestly don't even need an overdrive with this amp when it's cranked, but when you use one with the amp's gain boost you're 100% in legit metal territory. I think scooping the mids after all the gain might just take it completely into that 80's arena rock zone.
> 
> 
> As soon as I can!! I might try to find a cheap EQ pedal first and do it proper.


Mooer, ge7...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Skotosynthesis said:


> By all means do, if you have $600 and you don't have to pennypinch! Like I said, it doesn't exactly replicate all the eldritch harmonic intricacies of on old handwired Super Lead but it certainly invokes them! It's certainly worth it, just to have fun and fool around with.
> 
> 
> And you were spot-on! I may have exaggerated a bit with the "Accept" reference, but I think an EQ in the loop would do the trick. You honestly don't even need an overdrive with this amp when it's cranked, but when you use one with the amp's gain boost you're 100% in legit metal territory. I think scooping the mids after all the gain might just take it completely into that 80's arena rock zone.
> 
> 
> As soon as I can!! I might try to find a cheap EQ pedal first and do it proper.


My EQ pedal is the MXR 10 band


----------



## South Park

Thar are zener diodes in the circuit to clip the signal. The gain boost is ss.


----------



## Buzzard

Skotosynthesis said:


> Good morning, Marshall dudes!!
> Waking this thread back up. And my account too, since I've been inactive for years.
> 
> So after my amp exploded and the band broke up, I got frustrated with egos and conflicting personalities and then distracted with work and women.
> I'm being dramatic- my amp didn't literally explode like in Back to the Future (as cool as that would have been). I blew the output transformer and then just never bothered to replace it since I wasn't gigging anymore. And there's only been like 3 women. Maybe 4. Only one now...
> 
> Anyways, I got fed up with the local scene and all the cynical douchebags, became a bedroom player on my little Kustom practice amp (which is, oddly enough, a helluva practice amp!!) and said screw the world and my ambitions, too. Went to work, came home, loved my girlfriend, life was comfy and sweet.
> 
> Until a few months ago, when my old drummer gave me a ring. I've had an itch only ear-splitting decibels can scratch, and I've been in denial about it. I know it, and he knew it too.
> We don't need to help out an orphanage or anything, but enough sitting around.
> We're getting the band back together, by god.
> 
> My old amp is a JTM-45/100 clone. People rip on Ceriatone, maybe because the trannies blow up? (Nik, if you're reading, I didn't say that!!) I don't know, but the thing really does sound sweet. I'm sure it can't compare to a vintage 60's Marshall signed by Jim Marshall, but yadda yadda whatever. I'm not a tone snob. The thing chimes like glass and roars like a lion and drunk guys at the bar don't know the difference. I intend to replace some parts in it one day and make it a real beast. But that's down the road, and this is now... either way, the sheer volume of that thing was a major issue at most of the clubs and little bars we played. The PPIMV they stuck on it is great, but...
> 
> Long story short, I got off work early one afternoon last month pissed off and wanting to rock. Had a wild hair, drove straight to the music shop. My plan was just to dick around on a few amps, be a kid again for a minute, wake up my senses, see what was new. The FIRST thing I saw when I rounded the corner was the Marshall Origin-50 head. I said "wtf is this? $600 for a 50 watt all tube Marshall?? This has to be a joke. What's wrong with it?" Guitar Center neckbeard guy was like, "heh heh... you've never heard of the Marshall Origin series? Where have you been?" I'm like, "well I'm here now. Plug it in."
> I've dealt with a million master volume amps, so naturally I start out by diming that knob and using the gain knob as the volume. So far, I'm impressed! This thing sounds like some kind of plexi.
> 
> After about 3 minutes, "My dude, can I crank it?"
> *concerned side glances among the Guitar Center staff*
> "uhh... like... just for a minute."
> 
> Ten minutes later, I'm toting it out to my car telling dude "no thank you" on the extended warranty.
> 
> I bought it because it sounded close enough to a plexi and I play the blues (blues, as in what my parents would call heavy metal). It had much less headroom than my 100-watter so I could get heavy at a lower volume in the little divebars around town, plus that preamp is much more aggressive. It wasn't til I got it home that I realized a) it has low power settings!! ...I just assumed that switch was the standby at the shop...which is particularly awesome because I planned on strictly playing this at the practice pad and at gigs, never guessed I could hook it up at home. Even the lowest setting is hella loud though and you could probably gig just on that setting at smaller venues, but I AM using a 4x12 so that's what you'd expect out of "approximately" 5 tube watts, as everyone is calling it. And b) it has a push/pull gain boost!! I waited til all my neighbors were gone and then really started messing around with it. First of all, it sounds a million times better through my G12H-30's than it did through the MX cab at the store. Second, when I pulled that gain boost, it magically transformed from a plexi to an 800!! Or, something like it. Then I plugged in my old Boss SD-1 and I was suddenly Balls to the Wall. I mean, like full-on Accept!! I bet if I put an EQ in the effects loop, I could get some decent 80's hair out of it. What they say is true- this amp takes pedals like a champ. Fuzz Face, Rotovibe, everything sounds like it should. Add those two with a wah pedal, we're in Machine Gun territory. This amp really does sound like a Marshall. Sure, I'm not stupid. No, it doesn't capture the subtlety of a vintage Super Lead or even an old 2203. And yes, the highs are a bit tinny and the bass can get out of control. But tweaking the knobs does the trick and it's a working man's budget (actual) Marshall, and it does that EXTREMELY well. So, rave reviews from me!
> 
> My only question, to anyone who might know... how exactly does the gain boost work on this amp? As in, what exactly is doing the clipping here, circuit-wise?
> 
> Thanks everybody! Rock on!!
> 
> Maybe I'll post a video or something one of these days.


Welcome back ! I’m interested in hearing more of the ceriatone jtm 45/100. Don’t those automatically come with a half power switch? Thinking about getting the jtm 45 by ceriatone. Some have said the origins don’t have a very complex sound compared to the higher priced plexis and superleafs ?


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

South Park said:


> Thar are zener diodes in the circuit to clip the signal. The gain boost is ss.



Yeah, I'm trying to follow the signal flow to those, it is close to where the flyover wires are for the gain pot, so.... they appear to be just before the mixer resistors? This about right for where you put a boost?? Anyone know?


----------



## scozz

Skotosynthesis said:


> I might try to find a cheap EQ pedal first and do it proper.



I can highly recommend a Danelectro Fish & Chips eq pedal, I use it with my SC20 and it works great! Great value too! 

I also have two other Danelectro pedals, the Fab Delay and the Fab Chorus. They’re all great, and under $100 for all three!! 

Can’t beat that. 

https://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/danelectro-dj14-fish-and-chips-7-band-eq-pedal

Welcome back to the Marshall Forum too!


----------



## Skotosynthesis

Filipe Soares said:


> Mooer, ge7...





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My EQ pedal is the MXR 10 band


Thanks! The Mooer looks interesting, didn't know about that one. 



South Park said:


> Thar are zener diodes in the circuit to clip the signal. The gain boost is ss.


Thank you! I've googled and googled, couldn't find an answer to such a simple question! You'd think a fact that basic would be in the manual. People have used those diodes for preamp clipping for a long time, right? Aren't they popular in a lot of old mods? I remember hearing they work through voltage backflow or something. It's ok, you can laugh. I'm not a gearhead!



Buzzard said:


> I’m interested in hearing more of the ceriatone jtm 45/100. Don’t those automatically come with a half power switch? Thinking about getting the jtm 45 by ceriatone.


The one he built for me doesn't have any kind of power switch, but the PPIMV works really well. Nik really did it up, man. I can't wait to get it back up on its feet and get the local tech guy to look at it, but that's just not practical for me right now. Eight years ago, I used a shitty phone camera and filmed a clip of me playing the thing! There's a lot of mic clipping going on here- that poor little old phone just couldn't take it- but it still gives you a good sense of how the amp sounds. I included all the details about it in the video description. Again, ya'll go ahead and laugh, it's ok! I'd already had a few and wasn't trying to play anything in particular, just noodling. I hope this embeds, I haven't posted a video here in so long... if it doesn't, I'll come back and edit so it does.




Buzzard said:


> Some have said the origins don’t have a very complex sound compared to the higher priced plexis and superleafs ?


I see a lot of people saying that on these forums, but the deficit is not as drastic as all that. Again, I still haven't had a chance to really warm the tubes up at full power and go to town on it, but so far I've noticed it's not AS chimey and harmonic... but it IS chimey and harmonic. Make sense? Like a soprano that couldn't quite be in the Metropolitan Opera BUT she's the big star in her hometown's Christmas play!! It certainly has the EL-34 grit going on though, but I think a lot of it is going to have to do with the speakers you plug in. Like I said, it sounded dramatically better through my g12h's when I got it home than through that MX cab at the store. But even through that MX cab, I was already impressed enough to buy it!



Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to follow the signal flow to those, it is close to where the flyover wires are for the gain pot, so.... they appear to be just before the mixer resistors? This about right for where you put a boost?? Anyone know?


This talk is over my head, but yes! Please talk tech, glad I could encourage it. Reading about this stuff is fascinating to me, even though I'm clueless.


----------



## Skotosynthesis

scozz said:


> I can highly recommend a Danelectro Fish & Chips eq pedal, I use it with my SC20 and it works great! Great value too!


Cool! I've heard of that. Will definitely look into it, thanks!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Skotosynthesis said:


> Thanks! The Mooer looks interesting, didn't know about that one.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've googled and googled, couldn't find an answer to such a simple question! You'd think a fact that basic would be in the manual. People have used those diodes for preamp clipping for a long time, right? Aren't they popular in a lot of old mods? I remember hearing they work through voltage backflow or something. It's ok, you can laugh. I'm not a gearhead!
> 
> 
> The one he built for me doesn't have any kind of power switch, but the PPIMV works really well. Nik really did it up, man. I can't wait to get it back up on its feet and get the local tech guy to look at it, but that's just not practical for me right now. Eight years ago, I used a shitty phone camera and filmed a clip of me playing the thing! There's a lot of mic clipping going on here- that poor little old phone just couldn't take it- but it still gives you a good sense of how the amp sounds. I included all the details about it in the video description. Again, ya'll go ahead and laugh, it's ok! I'd already had a few and wasn't trying to play anything in particular, just noodling. I hope this embeds, I haven't posted a video here in so long... if it doesn't, I'll come back and edit so it does.
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of people saying that on these forums, but the deficit is not as drastic as all that. Again, I still haven't had a chance to really warm the tubes up at full power and go to town on it, but so far I've noticed it's not AS chimey and harmonic... but it IS chimey and harmonic. Make sense? Like a soprano that couldn't quite be in the Metropolitan Opera BUT she's the big star in her hometown's Christmas play!! It certainly has the EL-34 grit going on though, but I think a lot of it is going to have to do with the speakers you plug in. Like I said, it sounded dramatically better through my g12h's when I got it home than through that MX cab at the store. But even through that MX cab, I was already impressed enough to buy it!
> 
> 
> This talk is over my head, but yes! Please talk tech, glad I could encourage it. Reading about this stuff is fascinating to me, even though I'm clueless.



Damm I bet that was loud in the room !!
Next up the origin ??


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know I have posted this in here all ready, but this is no dirt pedals mid power setting, gain at 6-7 volume at 3 bass5, mids treble 8 presence 8 tilt 6-7


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is another clip, same amp.
SD1 in front, only 1 origin guitars is the 2018 Traditional, first clip is a 2019 Traditional, both clips have the lead 100 mosfet working with it.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Skotosynthesis said:


> Thanks! The Mooer looks interesting, didn't know about that one.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've googled and googled, couldn't find an answer to such a simple question! You'd think a fact that basic would be in the manual. People have used those diodes for preamp clipping for a long time, right? Aren't they popular in a lot of old mods? I remember hearing they work through voltage backflow or something. It's ok, you can laugh. I'm not a gearhead!
> 
> 
> The one he built for me doesn't have any kind of power switch, but the PPIMV works really well. Nik really did it up, man. I can't wait to get it back up on its feet and get the local tech guy to look at it, but that's just not practical for me right now. Eight years ago, I used a shitty phone camera and filmed a clip of me playing the thing! There's a lot of mic clipping going on here- that poor little old phone just couldn't take it- but it still gives you a good sense of how the amp sounds. I included all the details about it in the video description. Again, ya'll go ahead and laugh, it's ok! I'd already had a few and wasn't trying to play anything in particular, just noodling. I hope this embeds, I haven't posted a video here in so long... if it doesn't, I'll come back and edit so it does.
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of people saying that on these forums, but the deficit is not as drastic as all that. Again, I still haven't had a chance to really warm the tubes up at full power and go to town on it, but so far I've noticed it's not AS chimey and harmonic... but it IS chimey and harmonic. Make sense? Like a soprano that couldn't quite be in the Metropolitan Opera BUT she's the big star in her hometown's Christmas play!! It certainly has the EL-34 grit going on though, but I think a lot of it is going to have to do with the speakers you plug in. Like I said, it sounded dramatically better through my g12h's when I got it home than through that MX cab at the store. But even through that MX cab, I was already impressed enough to buy it!
> 
> 
> This talk is over my head, but yes! Please talk tech, glad I could encourage it. Reading about this stuff is fascinating to me, even though I'm clueless.




Aye, well if you check back a few pages and/or check a few other related threads, you can follow my reports and progress.
I've found most components and traced their rough connections, but without getting into the shop where I've left it, I can't flip the board over an trace the rest.
It's been 3 weeks now since my tech friend went on holiday, but when he came back he had a local, week long arts festival to sort out (had Kiki Dee over at one of our local churches, haha) but next week we should be able to get back to having a look at things.

 

Enjoy your new amp day!


----------



## BanditPanda

_"Pauline Matthews_ (born 6 March 1947), better known by her stage name _Kiki Dee_, is an English singer born in Little Horton, Bradford, West Riding of Yorkshire. Known for her blue-eyed soul vocals, she was the first female singer from the UK to sign with Motown's Tamla Records.
_Kiki Dee_ helped Sir Elton John score his first UK number one single with the classic duet 'Don't Go Breaking My Heart' in 1976. "

BP


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

BanditPanda said:


> _"Pauline Matthews_ (born 6 March 1947), better known by her stage name _Kiki Dee_, is an English singer born in Little Horton, Bradford, West Riding of Yorkshire. Known for her blue-eyed soul vocals, she was the first female singer from the UK to sign with Motown's Tamla Records.
> _Kiki Dee_ helped Sir Elton John score his first UK number one single with the classic duet 'Don't Go Breaking My Heart' in 1976. "
> 
> BP


She was born in Bradford eh? Well that explains it, Bradford is just next door to us, about 20 min drive from Brighouse... haha.

I was supposed to help with the sound for that, which would've been great but I had a meeting at the bank for a mortgage so....

Had Brian Blessed open up the Arts Festival last year too as it happens... they do alright does this local Arts Circle... :-D


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have turned the volume knob down and attempting a blues riff,
mistakes and all here it is 
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Skotosynthesis

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm I bet that was loud in the room !!
> Next up the origin ??


It was!! I didn't want to use the PPIMV, but kind of had to for that phone camera. Even still, it clipped the mic way too much. But, oh well.
And it might take a while, but I'll figure out some way to do a little demo soon! Even if it clips the mic again.



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I know I have posted this in here all ready, but this is no dirt pedals mid power setting, gain at 6-7 volume at 3 bass5, mids treble 8 presence 8 tilt 6-7


Those are some bad riffs, man. I haven't played the thing with humbuckers yet! And those tone controls are roughly where I've settled with mine, for now.



Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Aye, well if you check back a few pages and/or check a few other related threads, you can follow my reports and progress.


I will definitely make time to do that, that stuff is interesting. You guys with the circuit diagrams and the soldering irons are the real guitar heroes!
And Kiki Dee? Wow, that's heavy! I grew up hearing her on the radio.


----------



## i81b4u81

Just a question for the Marshall Origin I can't seem to find an answer in my search for this particular amp so apologies in advance if it's a repeat question. The stock JJ's are biased at 36mA (or at least mine was) and their tubes are a matched set as the readings from each probe were essentially bang on. So I put in JJ6CA7 in there but when one is set at 36mA the other s more like 28.7mA. Does that spread matter. My understanding is a cold setting can affect sound but at the same time I don't think setting the lower value to 36 is a great idea as it will in turn have the other tube hot (perhaps too hot for recommended settings).
BTW the 6CA7's were supposed to be a matched set (bought online). So I locally bought 2 Mullards EL34 but they weren't a matched set and one was at 36mA and the other was 19mA. So my first question really is what is considered too big a spread?
There's tons of back n forth about matched sets being snake oil, diamond shaped shreddies etc...but at the same time I don't want to dismiss the fact Marshall threw in matched power tubes. And in the past decade or so I don't recall ever having a tube set with a span larger 2mA. 2nd major question is there any reason the tubes are closely matched in the Origin other than a neat sales pitch?
Thanks for any input


----------



## BanditPanda

I'm for sure no amp guru but don't mess with your power tubes.
Yes they should be a matched pair and from the same supplier. Would not suggest you mix brands in the Power Tube section.
The readings must not be so far apart as that. They should in fact be matched.
BP
p.s. Matching is not required in the pre amp section


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have turned the volume knob down and attempting a blues riff,
> mistakes and all here it is
> Cheers Mitch




Mistakes...what mistakes, it sounds dam good to me Bro!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Mistakes...what mistakes, it sounds dam good to me Bro!


Thanks brother, I have been in a funk and just exploring some things I don’t usually play !!!


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks brother, I have been in a funk and just exploring some things I don’t usually play !!!



Good to have a change of pace once in a while!  

It had a funky, but kinda sleazy beat to it, that would be at home on like some sort of detective/sleuth show or film, as the detective is creeping around looking in a darkened, abandoned house, for clues.... XD


----------



## rolijen

Plexigen 50



Minor mod. New indicator looks better and makes it sound better too!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Good to have a change of pace once in a while!
> 
> It had a funky, but kinda sleazy beat to it, that would be at home on like some sort of detective/sleuth show or film, as the detective is creeping around looking in a darkened, abandoned house, for clues.... XD


I have a piece called the path, and my daughter thought it would be a great piece for the opening of a movie.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

It's still getting there, one circuit diageam, kinda... its kind of a diagram/layout.

As a few may know I've been trying to trace the circuit of my amp without a schematic, because one isn't in the public domain yet, so I could look into some of the modifications I'd like to make.

PPIMV type 3
Switch for the fx loop
And I now want to change out the LED, becauee somebody else did and now it looks cooler than my amp so I want in! :-D
I may look jnto the ao called 'metal mod' or settle for the one wire mod... but, this is where im at with the diagram.... All I can say about the gap between V2 and V3 is that it somehow goes from the 330k slope resistor, down to the bottom, around the power reduction section and back in below the Phase Invertor.... if somebody want to have a go at the rest, or the reduction section, good luck to ya!
Imma getting my mods done and out of it! 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4DT7VDBeiV/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## u3228

Hi all, 
I've been reading the thread with interest, now I would like to ask about installing caster wheels on my Origin 50C. Any idea about which one would fit? Many thanks in advance. J


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

u3228 said:


> Hi all,
> I've been reading the thread with interest, now I would like to ask about installing caster wheels on my Origin 50C. Any idea about which one would fit? Many thanks in advance. J


Welcome to the forum 
The only casters I have are on my mgB cabs and grabbed them from Home Depot.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## rolijen

Skotosynthesis said:


> ... so far I've noticed it's not AS chimey and harmonic... but it IS chimey and harmonic. Make sense? Like a soprano that couldn't quite be in the Metropolitan Opera BUT she's the big star in her hometown's Christmas play!! It certainly has the EL-34 grit going on though, but I think a lot of it is going to have to do with the speakers you plug it into.


Great analogy!


----------



## u3228

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum
> The only casters I have are on my mgB cabs and grabbed them from Home Depot.
> Cheers Mitch



Thanks Mitchell, however I would like to know which ones would fit in the combo's holes?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

u3228 said:


> Hi all,
> I've been reading the thread with interest, now I would like to ask about installing caster wheels on my Origin 50C. Any idea about which one would fit? Many thanks in advance. J


Welcome to the forum
The only casters I have are on my mgB cabs and grabbed them from Home Depot


u3228 said:


> Thanks Mitchell, however I would like to know which ones would fit in the combo's holes?


That I cannot answer your question brother sorry


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I was looking for this thread when I started the Origin clips only please thread ha ha lol I am a dufas.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am still working on the slump problem I have been yacking about.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am sorry for posting yet another clip of something I may have posted here before. But this is the Origin thread.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some more Origin 50H !!!
Decibels....
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

Hey guys, I don’t know if anyone in this thread has asked the same question but I have the Origin 50 combo version with a G12-65 Heritage (15 Ohms) inside of it and I've thought about adding an extension 2x12 cabinet. I know this may sound very dumb of me to ask but I'm just making sure if it will work or not... On the back of the combo, it says "2x16 Ohm" over the speaker output jack, so does that mean the impedance of both speakers have to be 16 ohms or 8 ohms making it equally 16 ohms? Sorry for the dumb question lol


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

GibsonSgSpecial said:


> Hey guys, I don’t know if anyone in this thread has asked the same question but I have the Origin 50 combo version with a G12-65 Heritage (15 Ohms) inside of it and I've thought about adding an extension 2x12 cabinet. I know this may sound very dumb of me to ask but I'm just making sure if it will work or not... On the back of the combo, it says "2x16 Ohm" over the speaker output jack, so does that mean the impedance of both speakers have to be 16 ohms or 8 ohms making it equally 16 ohms? Sorry for the dumb question lol



Yes, your 2x12 will have to be 16 ohm, and the speaker is close enough to 16. So you can run the 3 speakers... good plan


----------



## tce63

What @Jason Fieldhouseespk said 

And  to the forum, cheers


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

Thanks for the help man, and as you can tell, I am not smart with ohm impedance and wiring... Cheers!


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

tce63 said:


> What @Jason Fieldhouseespk said
> 
> And  to the forum, cheers


Thanks man!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GibsonSgSpecial said:


> Hey guys, I don’t know if anyone in this thread has asked the same question but I have the Origin 50 combo version with a G12-65 Heritage (15 Ohms) inside of it and I've thought about adding an extension 2x12 cabinet. I know this may sound very dumb of me to ask but I'm just making sure if it will work or not... On the back of the combo, it says "2x16 Ohm" over the speaker output jack, so does that mean the impedance of both speakers have to be 16 ohms or 8 ohms making it equally 16 ohms? Sorry for the dumb question lol


Welcome to the forum yes you plug both into the 8 OHM outs


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

Thanks Mitchell! 


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum yes you plug both into the 8 OHM outs


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum yes you plug both into the 8 OHM outs


Hey, when you said plug both into the 8 ohm outs, there's only one 8 ohm output jack, I also heard there's been an issue with the speaker outputs from a while back that has already been brought up by some other people on this thread (There’s a sticker over mine) but hopefully I don’t fall in that same situation because I live in a small town with no amp techs haha.. Here's a pic of it, and you'll notice that I kinda peeled the sticker off a little bit lol


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

GibsonSgSpecial said:


> Hey, when you said plug both into the 8 ohm outs, there's only one 8 ohm output jack, I also heard there's been an issue with the speaker outputs from a while back that has already been brought up by some other people on this thread (There’s a sticker over mine) but hopefully I don’t fall in that same situation because I live in a small town with no amp techs haha.. Here's a pic of it, and you'll notice that I kinda peeled the sticker off a little bit lol
> View attachment 64515



Yeah, don't worry, once upon a time, in a factory in Vietnam... when they first released these amp they said '16' '8' and '8' ohms... but the 2 '8' ohm outs didn't work properly, the fix was basically 1 wire they'd missed(or line on the pcb track) so they sent a little piece of wire out, with that sticker included, to all retailers and Marshall tech supports they could.

And welcome to the forum bud! As Kerrang's slogan goes, 'Live Life Loud!'. Rock on! \,,/


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

Alright thanks man lol, I was a little bit worried for a minute there, I'm a big newbie and late to the party on this amp lmao, thanks for the help once again, cheers! 


Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Yeah, don't worry, once upon a time, in a factory in Vietnam... when they first released these amp they said '16' '8' and '8' ohms... but the 2 '8' ohm outs didn't work properly, the fix was basically 1 wire they'd missed(or line on the pcb track) so they sent a little piece of wire out, with that sticker included, to all retailers and Marshall tech supports they could.
> 
> And welcome to the forum bud! As Kerrang's slogan goes, 'Live Life Loud!'. Rock on! \,,/


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am sorry for posting yet another clip of something I may have posted here before. But this is the Origin thread.
> Cheers Mitch




Dont ever be sorry for that Bro! Sounds great as usual!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Dont ever be sorry for that Bro! Sounds great as usual!


Thanks brother the compliment means a lot , as I have been trying to play my way out of a slump, and it’s working,,, finally.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GibsonSgSpecial said:


> Hey, when you said plug both into the 8 ohm outs, there's only one 8 ohm output jack, I also heard there's been an issue with the speaker outputs from a while back that has already been brought up by some other people on this thread (There’s a sticker over mine) but hopefully I don’t fall in that same situation because I live in a small town with no amp techs haha.. Here's a pic of it, and you'll notice that I kinda peeled the sticker off a little bit lol
> View attachment 64515


Yea brother, what Jason said is the ticket.
Cheers


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

Just ordered the Origin 2x12 speaker cab to match the 50 combo and also a scumback BH75 (similar to the Celestion blackback) and a greenback, will replace those stock seventy-80s in that 2x12, can’t wait to have it shipped!


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks brother the compliment means a lot , as I have been trying to play my way out of a slump, and it’s working,,, finally.
> Cheers Mitch



This will help


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> This will help


Ha Ha yea it will


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

A little update: Finally got the Origin 2x12 speaker cabinet and the greenback speaker delivered, I'm just still waiting on the scumback BH55 to be delivered.. While waiting, I've installed some wheel casters on the 2x12, can’t wait to get everything ready to go once the other speaker gets here!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GibsonSgSpecial said:


> A little update: Finally got the Origin 2x12 speaker cabinet and the greenback speaker delivered, I'm just still waiting on the scumback BH55 to be delivered.. While waiting, I've installed some wheel casters on the 2x12, can’t wait to get everything ready to go once the other speaker gets here!


Be sure and post a clip and a full review once you have it all to your liking.
Mitch


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Be sure and post a clip and a full review once you have it all to your liking.
> Mitch


I sure will do that once the other speaker comes in and after they fully break in!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GibsonSgSpecial said:


> I sure will do that once the other speaker comes in and after they fully break in!


Thanks brother, I enjoy hearing how my buds are playing their amps.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## MatFnEhUK

Hi, newbie here. I bought an Origin 50h a few weeks ago, and as I’ve always just owned combos before I also went ahead and bought the matching 2x12 Origin cab.

I’m by no means an amp aficionado, but it seems to be a great amp so far. A lot of bang for the buck I would say. I appreciate that it’s relatively simple and vintage flavoured with a few modern improvements. I like to use pedals which it seems to handle pretty well. I’ve yet to try it in a band scenario but I will hopefully do so in the near future and my guess is I won’t be disappointed. All in all, it seems to be a good fit for me.

I read through this thread and it has inspired me to do a few tweaks of my own. Firstly, I’d like to change out the stock 70/80 speakers in my cab. I’ve noted quite a few recommendations on here for speakers, but what I really want to try is a combination of a Vintage 30 and a G12H-30 anniversary. These can be had slightly used for relatively cheap here in the U.K. Seems to be a popular speaker combination for other amps and I think it would cover a lot of ground, but has anyone tried it with the origin?

After changing speakers and seeing what impact that has on the amp, I’ll try out different valves. Again, I’ve noted quite a few good recommendations on here, but I’m wondering if anyone’s tried Harma Retros in the origin or had any experience with these valves? Cheers and rock on fellas!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MatFnEhUK said:


> Hi, newbie here. I bought an Origin 50h a few weeks ago, and as I’ve always just owned combos before I also went ahead and bought the matching 2x12 Origin cab.
> 
> I’m by no means an amp aficionado, but it seems to be a great amp so far. A lot of bang for the buck I would say. I appreciate that it’s relatively simple and vintage flavoured with a few modern improvements. I like to use pedals which it seems to handle pretty well. I’ve yet to try it in a band scenario but I will hopefully do so in the near future and my guess is I won’t be disappointed. All in all, it seems to be a good fit for me.
> 
> I read through this thread and it has inspired me to do a few tweaks of my own. Firstly, I’d like to change out the stock 70/80 speakers in my cab. I’ve noted quite a few recommendations on here for speakers, but what I really want to try is a combination of a Vintage 30 and a G12H-30 anniversary. These can be had slightly used for relatively cheap here in the U.K. Seems to be a popular speaker combination for other amps and I think it would cover a lot of ground, but has anyone tried it with the origin?
> 
> After changing speakers and seeing what impact that has on the amp, I’ll try out different valves. Again, I’ve noted quite a few good recommendations on here, but I’m wondering if anyone’s tried Harma Retros in the origin or had any experience with these valves? Cheers and rock on fellas!


Welcome to the forum 
Nice first post, all I can help you with, is my own preference for speakers are greenbacks, tubes I have only tried the mullard pres.
And ruby power, that is as far as I have gone, and congratulations on your new amp...
Cheers Mitch


----------



## tce63

MatFnEhUK said:


> Hi, newbie here. I bought an Origin 50h a few weeks ago, and as I’ve always just owned combos before I also went ahead and bought the matching 2x12 Origin cab.
> 
> I’m by no means an amp aficionado, but it seems to be a great amp so far. A lot of bang for the buck I would say. I appreciate that it’s relatively simple and vintage flavoured with a few modern improvements. I like to use pedals which it seems to handle pretty well. I’ve yet to try it in a band scenario but I will hopefully do so in the near future and my guess is I won’t be disappointed. All in all, it seems to be a good fit for me.
> 
> I read through this thread and it has inspired me to do a few tweaks of my own. Firstly, I’d like to change out the stock 70/80 speakers in my cab. I’ve noted quite a few recommendations on here for speakers, but what I really want to try is a combination of a Vintage 30 and a G12H-30 anniversary. These can be had slightly used for relatively cheap here in the U.K. Seems to be a popular speaker combination for other amps and I think it would cover a lot of ground, but has anyone tried it with the origin?
> 
> After changing speakers and seeing what impact that has on the amp, I’ll try out different valves. Again, I’ve noted quite a few good recommendations on here, but I’m wondering if anyone’s tried Harma Retros in the origin or had any experience with these valves? Cheers and rock on fellas!



Just like to say  to the forum and HNAD, Congrats


----------



## MatFnEhUK

Thanks Mitch! Your input on this forum has been really helpful. Yeah, I like the greenbacks as well and I’m definitely considering them. But I thought that if I’m going to couple with a vintage 30, the 12H might be better suited as they are maybe similar sounding to the 12M (could be wrong about that), and at the same time their sensitivity rating is the same as the vintage 30 at 100db. The last thing I want is to have a lovely Greenback speaker that just gets overwhelmed by the v30. If I change my mind about mixing speakers though I’ll defo go with two greenbacks. 

The Harma Retros are supposed to be modelled on Mullards actually and they’re cheaper/easier to get a hold of, but I don’t know how well they compare. Was hoping someone had tried them. Do you prefer your stock origin, or the one you changed the tubes in?


----------



## MatFnEhUK

tce63 said:


> Just like to say  to the forum and HNAD, Congrats


Cheers mate!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MatFnEhUK said:


> Thanks Mitch! Your input on this forum has been really helpful. Yeah, I like the greenbacks as well and I’m definitely considering them. But I thought that if I’m going to couple with a vintage 30, the 12H might be better suited as they are maybe similar sounding to the 12M (could be wrong about that), and at the same time their sensitivity rating is the same as the vintage 30 at 100db. The last thing I want is to have a lovely Greenback speaker that just gets overwhelmed by the v30. If I change my mind about mixing speakers though I’ll defo go with two greenbacks.
> 
> The Harma Retros are supposed to be modelled on Mullards actually and they’re cheaper/easier to get a hold of, but I don’t know how well they compare. Was hoping someone had tried them. Do you prefer your stock origin, or the one you changed the tubes in?


To be honest they are both sounding really good, the only thing different is in one I have changed the tubes in, has the 2 greenbacks in, the other’s cab has a pair of emminance golds in it and the 2 different clips of them,
I have the mosfet running with the white greenback loaded cab.
I will repost the 2 clips so you don’t have to go looking for them.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ok Rubberband is at the top of this page that is the white cab and
greenbacks, wit the tube changes and the SD1.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is the stock tubes and emmenance golds, also using the SD1, but the SG instead of the LP.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## MatFnEhUK

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is the stock tubes and emmenance golds, also using the SD1, but the SG instead of the LP.
> Cheers Mitch



Thanks for that Mitch! You’re right, both sound awesome! Hard to say which is better!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MatFnEhUK said:


> Thanks for that Mitch! You’re right, both sound awesome! Hard to say which is better!


Thank you for the compliment, I have not been able to pick a favorite from the 2 yet either..
Cheers


----------



## Kolanti

@Mitchell Pearrow You do the Origin justice with these videos. Whatever video I watch on youtube they all play the same generic blues scales. I think the Origin by itself isn't something great but with the right pedal its a time machine and you go to either the American south for some good old southern hard rock or to late 70s England for some pure heavy metal.
and it is super cheap. how do you find the quality so far? Does it feel cheap or bad constructed when is compared to an English marshall?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kolanti said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow You do the Origin justice with these videos. Whatever video I watch on youtube they all play the same generic blues scales. I think the Origin by itself isn't something great but with the right pedal its a time machine and you go to either the American south for some good old southern hard rock or to late 70s England for some pure heavy metal.
> and it is super cheap. how do you find the quality so far? Does it feel cheap or bad constructed when is compared to an English marshall?


They are to me a great build, I am not giging or moving them daily.
And the only British built amps I have are the 2 mosfet’s, and for the price, they can’t be beat.
I swear I can get early Priest tones, from Sad Wings of Destiny 
on them, and a very cool Sabbath vibe as well.
Thanks for the compliment.
Mitch


----------



## Kolanti

@Mitchell Pearrow have you compared it with an Origin 20watt head? because I read that some people complained that the 20h didn't sound Marshall-y but the 50h makes the Marshall sound justice. Is this true?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kolanti said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow have you compared it with an Origin 20watt head? because I read that some people complained that the 20h didn't sound Marshall-y but the 50h makes the Marshall sound justice. Is this true?


The 20 watt head is what sold me on these amps to begin with.
I had heard a guy doing a demo of the 20, and it had brought back a very familiar tone to my ears, so I did a little demo of it, and ordered the 50H, and about a year later.
I grabbed the second one!!
So to answer your question, they both have that Marshall growl, punch.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I just prefer’d the 50.


----------



## Kolanti

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The 20 watt head is what sold me on these amps to begin with.
> I had heard a guy doing a demo of the 20, and it had brought back a very familiar tone to my ears, so I did a little demo of it, and ordered the 50H, and about a year later.
> I grabbed the second one!!
> So to answer your question, they both have that Marshall growl, punch.
> Cheers



sweet. I have the mini jube now, and I want to sell it for the mini jcm 800. after that it's either the Origin or maybe a Fender


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

Hey guys, I finally made a video for the 2x12 I've recently added for my 50 combo. In this video, I feel like I didn’t set up the mics very well for both speakers so don’t judge me, I am not a good sound engineer lol... The only pedal I used for the amp is the Solodallas Schaffer Replica (Clean boost pedal).
Also, when I first got everything set up and started playing about 2 weeks ago, I was already impressed with the sound even though the new speakers I replaced still needed to be break in, it's been 2 weeks so far, so here is the video I recently uploaded...


----------



## MatFnEhUK

GibsonSgSpecial said:


> Hey guys, I finally made a video for the 2x12 I've recently added for my 50 combo. In this video, I feel like I didn’t set up the mics very well for both speakers so don’t judge me, I am not a good sound engineer lol... The only pedal I used for the amp is the Solodallas Schaffer Replica (Clean boost pedal).
> Also, when I first got everything set up and started playing about 2 weeks ago, I was already impressed with the sound even though the new speakers I replaced still needed to be break in, it's been 2 weeks so far, so here is the video I recently uploaded...




Sounds fantastic! A vast improvement from the stock 70/80’s imo. Thanks for sharing. I’ve also got the origin 2x12 cab to go with my origin 50h. You’ve made it pretty clear to me how badly I need to upgrade the stock speakers.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GibsonSgSpecial said:


> Hey guys, I finally made a video for the 2x12 I've recently added for my 50 combo. In this video, I feel like I didn’t set up the mics very well for both speakers so don’t judge me, I am not a good sound engineer lol... The only pedal I used for the amp is the Solodallas Schaffer Replica (Clean boost pedal).
> Also, when I first got everything set up and started playing about 2 weeks ago, I was already impressed with the sound even though the new speakers I replaced still needed to be break in, it's been 2 weeks so far, so here is the video I recently uploaded...



Excellent job bro, thanks for sharing your tones you have gathered from a great amp.
And if I have already said this just disregard it.
But welcome to the forum, and nice playing to boot.
I love seeing the younger brothers playing some great rock riffs.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MatFnEhUK said:


> Sounds fantastic! A vast improvement from the stock 70/80’s imo. Thanks for sharing. I’ve also got the origin 2x12 cab to go with my origin 50h. You’ve made it pretty clear to me how badly I need to upgrade the stock speakers.


And Welcome to the forum to you as well brother, I look forward to hearing some clips from you as well bro.
Don’t let the speakers dictate, as most of you know I don’t , but I do know that better speakers are a must, because for the most part I am going through MG cabs.
And only 2 of them have gotten an upgrade, and yes it does get better with the upgrade.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Buzzard

The sound was fine it's just that the sg was out of tune ,made it a little painful lol. But I appreciated the demo.I've been on the fence for a while with the origins.I think they do a great job for ac/dc.


----------



## rolijen

GibsonSgSpecial said:


> Hey guys, I finally made a video for the 2x12 I've recently added for my 50 combo. In this video, I feel like I didn’t set up the mics very well for both speakers so don’t judge me, I am not a good sound engineer lol... The only pedal I used for the amp is the Solodallas Schaffer Replica (Clean boost pedal).
> Also, when I first got everything set up and started playing about 2 weeks ago, I was already impressed with the sound even though the new speakers I replaced still needed to be break in, it's been 2 weeks so far, so here is the video I recently uploaded...[/
> QUOTE]
> Dude, that is some righteous Angus Young tone there. Very nicely done. This amp is a capable platform for the rock we all love. Thanks for going to the work to record and share this!
> 
> Roli


----------



## rolijen

GibsonSgSpecial, wow. You certainly have some serious Angus Young tone going on there. Thank you for going to the trouble to record and share this clip. Awesome!

Roli


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Excellent job bro, thanks for sharing your tones you have gathered from a great amp.
> And if I have already said this just disregard it.
> But welcome to the forum, and nice playing to boot.
> I love seeing the younger brothers playing some great rock riffs.
> Cheers Mitch


Thanks Mitch, I appreciate your feedback, keep on rocking man!


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

Buzzard said:


> The sound was fine it's just that the sg was out of tune ,made it a little painful lol. But I appreciated the demo.I've been on the fence for a while with the origins.I think they do a great job for ac/dc.


Thanks, it did sound out of tune, I usually tune it down almost slightly close to half step down, but I've been having a little bit of tuning issues here lately on the SG, it's always that G string haha.


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

rolijen said:


> GibsonSgSpecial, wow. You certainly have some serious Angus Young tone going on there. Thank you for going to the trouble to record and share this clip. Awesome!
> 
> Roli



Thanks and no problem Roli! I just really love the AC/DC tones a lot, haha. Keep on rockin!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GibsonSgSpecial said:


> Thanks Mitch, I appreciate your feedback, keep on rocking man!


That I will bro, and you do the same, that was still an awesome clip


----------



## houseofrock

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have been trying to play my way out of a slump, and it’s working,,, finally.
> Cheers Mitch



Ha!! Many years ago ( I was 16 at the time ), When we were just learning to play, our drummer's answer to our very apparent lack of musicianship was to play even louder. Years later, at an early gig, we were asked to shorten our set list to accommodate a shorter time slot. When asked what songs we would cut Mike paused for a minute and said "non of them. We will just play everything faster"
Brother where there is a will there is a way. Stay calm Motor on!!


----------



## Kolanti

@GibsonSgSpecial classic Marshall tone right there you nailed it.

I really wanna hear the origin in the mix how it is with a full band.


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

Kolanti said:


> @GibsonSgSpecial classic Marshall tone right there you nailed it.
> 
> I really wanna hear the origin in the mix how it is with a full band.


Thanks man, I've seen a video of someone playing the 20 combo with someone on drums, it sounds pretty good, I forgot where the video is but I'd say you could maybe find it if you look up the Origin amps on youtube, I've also never really played with a full band with the amp but I'd say it would sound killer if the mics and stuff is set up right but if you ever wanted me to, I can edit and make some music through my DAW with drums and bass but it might take me a bit to get it done lol.


----------



## Kolanti

GibsonSgSpecial said:


> Thanks man, I've seen a video of someone playing the 20 combo with someone on drums, it sounds pretty good, I forgot where the video is but I'd say you could maybe find it if you look up the Origin amps on youtube, I've also never really played with a full band with the amp but I'd say it would sound killer if the mics and stuff is set up right but if you ever wanted me to, I can edit and make some music through my DAW with drums and bass but it might take me a bit to get it done lol.



Sweet dude. Also I love your profile pic haha.


----------



## GibsonSgSpecial

Kolanti said:


> Sweet dude. Also I love your profile pic haha.


 Haha thanks man, I like cats lol, keep on rocking man.


----------



## Melvin

Anyone have a sound clip with a Rat running with the Origin 50 head? Thinking about adding one to my board but figured it wouldn’t hurt to ask around here.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Melvin said:


> Anyone have a sound clip with a Rat running with the Origin 50 head? Thinking about adding one to my board but figured it wouldn’t hurt to ask around here.


I am sorry brother, I have no rat, SD1, Joyo Ultimate drive only, with MXR10 band eq.


----------



## El Marin

Hi Everybody

Count me in!!!! 

Back to Marshall since I sold my JCM900 MKIII years ago

I got yesterday my "new to me" Marshall Origin 50c. I bought it second hand from a friend who purchased it last august. He used it two or three times and didn't liked. I needed a gigging amp with plenty of loud and possibility of taming it for small venues for my covers band. Everything factory, even valves. I played it for one hour and liked, maybe a bit bright, it but knew some improvements should to be done.

Got it to my studio, oppened the back and swapped the factory 12AX7 Marshall Sovtek labeled valves for some others I had in a draw and what a change!! Bright was gone and started really liking it. It comes with a red one in V1 and brown ones in V2 and V3, I used ao old Mullad silver plate in V1 an Holland ARS named in V2 and a TAD Select in V3

I am not into high gain. My main amp (in another band) is a Fender Bassman 59 LTD. I play mainly Pub-rock, r'n'r and those things. Now I can leave the pedals at home.

Just played it one evening only. my thoughts are, 5W is nice por quiet playing by yourself, too much for home. 10W is loud! I can use that all day with my band ( a trio) I can get the Cranked Bassman sound I cannot get with the real Bassman without deafening all the neighbourhood. . Really. And 50W will blow your wig out of your head. Very usable amp

Boost is a tad trebley but will check that later. Pluging a patch cable in the effects loop did almost nuthin'. I want to think I hear a small difference but lets play the thing more time

but the feature that I most like is the DI line output... is GOOD!!! Is useable. I plugged it in a PA and played on top of mu music and was amazed by the quality... not bad at all!!!

I got it yesterday and I am really happy so far


----------



## MarshallDog

Congrats on the new amp! They are great amps. They just need new tubes and a new speaker in my opinion. I put the G12M-65 in mine and wow what an improvement!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

El Marin said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> Count me in!!!!
> 
> Back to Marshall since I sold my JCM900 MKIII years ago
> 
> I got yesterday my "new to me" Marshall Origin 50c. I bought it second hand from a friend who purchased it last august. He used it two or three times and didn't liked. I needed a gigging amp with plenty of loud and possibility of taming it for small venues for my covers band. Everything factory, even valves. I played it for one hour and liked, maybe a bit bright, it but knew some improvements should to be done.
> 
> Got it to my studio, oppened the back and swapped the factory 12AX7 Marshall Sovtek labeled valves for some others I had in a draw and what a change!! Bright was gone and started really liking it. It comes with a red one in V1 and brown ones in V2 and V3, I used ao old Mullad silver plate in V1 an Holland ARS named in V2 and a TAD Select in V3
> 
> I am not into high gain. My main amp (in another band) is a Fender Bassman 59 LTD. I play mainly Pub-rock, r'n'r and those things. Now I can leave the pedals at home.
> 
> Just played it one evening only. my thoughts are, 5W is nice por quiet playing by yourself, too much for home. 10W is loud! I can use that all day with my band ( a trio) I can get the Cranked Bassman sound I cannot get with the real Bassman without deafening all the neighbourhood. . Really. And 50W will blow your wig out of your head. Very usable amp
> 
> Boost is a tad trebley but will check that later. Pluging a patch cable in the effects loop did almost nuthin'. I want to think I hear a small difference but lets play the thing more time
> 
> but the feature that I most like is the DI line output... is GOOD!!! Is useable. I plugged it in a PA and played on top of mu music and was amazed by the quality... not bad at all!!!
> 
> I got it yesterday and I am really happy so far


Congratulations on your new amp.
I am also a strong supporter of this amp, I have the head versions.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## josephcu01

Just install a EVM12L speaker into Marshall origin. And turned in to the best pedal platform amp.


----------



## rolijen

Welcome to the Origin club, brother!


----------



## El Marin

rolijen said:


> Welcome to the Origin club, brother!



Cheers mate!!

Well... I won't be changing anything so far. Just the valves swap changed it really good.

I had a band rehearshal yesterday and could put it trough it's paces during three hours. Started wit all EQ on 6 and then went moving until I found a place where I stood comfortable.

Is a good amp for my band. It fills the room. The open back is a part of it. I don't want to use pedals. I want this amp for gigs and the less you carry the better for me. I just use the built in Boost for leads and the Effect loop to engage a tuneron top of the amp and I am done!!!

I used it 10W (loud enough for a trío) Master all crancked up and Gain 3,5. I must continue fiddling with the tilt (4), EQ (6, 8, 4) and presence (0) but I am loving it. It really resembles my Bassman 59 all dimmed up


----------



## El Marin

Hi

After some more playing I start to find the boost a bit trebley... has any body done any mod to fix this?
Or just don't care...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

El Marin said:


> Hi
> 
> After some more playing I start to find the boost a bit trebley... has any body done any mod to fix this?
> Or just don't care...


I have not heard of any mods for that, or much else for that matter .
Cheers


----------



## Naked Alien

Has anyone tried a classic lead 80 in one of these?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Naked Alien said:


> Has anyone tried a classic lead 80 in one of these?


No I have not.
Welcome to the forum, if anyone has they will bring an answer.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## AdaminoX

Hi all
Got myself an Origin 50C last week.Damn its loud,even with my Marshall Power Break on one notch.Obviously the master is set at around 2 o clock to make the amp sound liveable.
Im aiming at changing the speaker to a celestion V30 60 watt at some stage as I have a few well broken into.
I also found that the amp sounded way better with my Line 6 DL 4 plugged ON into the fx loop.
I also saw that there have been some folks performing mods on these amps and the capacitor change on the tilt potentiometer sounds interesting.
Im sure that there are a few mods out there too.
Im also thinking of getting an attenuator (or even making my own)to play at home levels as I find that the Power Break 1 notch volume is still too loud


any opinions

cheers

Adaminox


----------



## jayme

MarshallDog said:


> Sweetwater called me and the amp is in. I paid and it is shipping today. Should have it Tuesday!!!!!
> 
> I just got the tracking info. Cant wait to see how she sounds.
> 
> My gut tells me I will change the speaker to a Creamback G12-65 and get rid of those Marshall labeled JJ tubes...yuck! Maybe installed Mullards EL34s and either the Mullard 12AX7 CV4004 or The Tube Store Preferred Series 7025s.
> 
> I have a 3 Henry Classic Tone Choke and might toss that in down the road.
> 
> *Anyone think we should start a thread just for the Origin 50 amps......*


I really don't like jj's ether i just put mullard el34s and tung sol 12ax7 in my origin 50 head ...huge difference and it was super easy too ...


----------



## tce63

jayme said:


> I really don't like jj's ether i just put mullard el34s and tung sol 12ax7 in my origin 50 head ...huge difference and it was super easy too ...



 to the forum, a great place

Cheers


----------



## jayme

So here's my origin 50, mullard el34s and tung sol 12ax7 and my custom jtm style nameplate...sounds amazing thru a origin 4x12...and just has great has my 18 watt I built next to It!!!


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Regarding the Marshall Origin 20 (or 50, head or combo). 

I have a question for everyone, would like to hear your thoughts, and experiences with the FX Loop. 

I have been planning some mods for a while, PPIMV, a switch for the fx loop, and some cosmetic changes, and mine has been in the shop for many months.

But I FINALLY I have my tech working on the amp soon..... All jobs are easy enough.

PPIMV is just 1 wire, using either the existing Master pot, or I could very easily use a push pull pot to toggle between pre and post...

Fx Loop, here's my question... I can put a toggle switch and a resistor in, to be able to switch the fx loop on and off. But, I had a thought, if it just switches it to ground, I could just use a variable resistor and and have the pot be used as an FX volume control? All the way down and the FX Loop is off, all the way up it is on full, everywhere inbetween increases or decreases the amount of signal sent to ground. 

Does anyone think that might be needed? Does anyone think the FX Loop is too loud at times? Could it do with turning down a bit? Or just stick with an on/off switch?

I'm also adding one of those killer looking square power indicator lights, it just looks cooler.


----------



## jayme

the foot pedal switches the effects loop ...i run the four cable method with my headrush gigboard, the only thing that's in the front is the tube scream the effects are thru the loop


----------



## Hifi_tech

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to follow the signal flow to those, it is close to where the flyover wires are for the gain pot, so.... they appear to be just before the mixer resistors? This about right for where you put a boost?? Anyone know?


There's 4 zener diodes on the main pcb.
D9 and D10: Mounted in the Gate circuit for M2 and M3, those are the Fet/switches for the different voltage settings in the 3 power modes.
D21: Are in the circuit as a reference for the TR4 that makes the regulated +12VDC circuit.
D25: Are in the circuit on the base of TR12 that drives relay 5. This is triggered from the speaker sense, changing the power rating of the amp depending on 8 or 16 Ohm load I presume.
All zener diodes have the value of 12V.
None of them are in the signal path or in the tube section at all.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hifi_tech said:


> There's 4 zener diodes on the main pcb.
> D9 and D10: Mounted in the Gate circuit for M2 and M3, those are the Fet/switches for the different voltage settings in the 3 power modes.
> D21: Are in the circuit as a reference for the TR4 that makes the regulated +12VDC circuit.
> D25: Are in the circuit on the base of TR12 that drives relay 5. This is triggered from the speaker sense, changing the power rating of the amp depending on 8 or 16 Ohm load I presume.
> All zener diodes have the value of 12V.
> None of them are in the signal path or in the tube section at all.


 To the forum


----------



## unkhunter

Searching did me no good so jump on me anyway should you wish but has anyone converted their 50c to a 50h? Where can I get a head box for it?
Thanks!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

unkhunter said:


> Searching did me no good so jump on me anyway should you wish but has anyone converted their 50c to a 50h? Where can I get a head box for it?
> Thanks!


Monotone, Sourmash, come to mind. I am sure there are others.
Cheers


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Monotone, Sourmash, come to mind. I am sure there are others.
> Cheers





unkhunter said:


> Searching did me no good so jump on me anyway should you wish but has anyone converted their 50c to a 50h? Where can I get a head box for it?
> Thanks!



Just remember your faceplate will be upside down when mounted in a head cab!?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Just remember your faceplate will be upside down when mounted in a head cab!?


Isn’t the combo versions faceplate mounted to the top ?? Not on the front like the Dsl40c’s ??


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Isn’t the combo versions faceplate mounted to the top ?? Not on the front like the Dsl40c’s ??



Nope...if you mount it like a standard Marshall chassis is in a head box it will be upside down


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Nope...if you mount it like a standard Marshall chassis is in a head box it will be upside down
> View attachment 68623


Ok thanks for the clarification MD


----------



## El Marin

Really.
I would sell the combo and get a head. Is cheap enough to do that, I believe.

So far, I am happy with the combo


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Nope...if you mount it like a standard Marshall chassis is in a head box it will be upside down
> View attachment 68623


MD aren’t the screws that hold it in place on the back side ?
If so it would be the same as my head on the bottom of the head shell , I will take a closer look once I get home from work.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/5YV4TVFC]

[/URL]
If the screws that hold the chassis are on the back, and the chassis drops down and out, the head shell should work the same as mine ?


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> If the screws that hold the chassis are on the back, and the chassis drops down and out, the head shell should work the same as mine ?



It wont, look at the pic I posted of the combo, the words will be upside down.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Hifi_tech said:


> There's 4 zener diodes on the main pcb.
> D9 and D10: Mounted in the Gate circuit for M2 and M3, those are the Fet/switches for the different voltage settings in the 3 power modes.
> D21: Are in the circuit as a reference for the TR4 that makes the regulated +12VDC circuit.
> D25: Are in the circuit on the base of TR12 that drives relay 5. This is triggered from the speaker sense, changing the power rating of the amp depending on 8 or 16 Ohm load I presume.
> All zener diodes have the value of 12V.
> None of them are in the signal path or in the tube section at all.


Absolute legend, thank you for that info mate.
And welcome.


----------



## rolijen

Here’s an option: https://www.mojotone.com/Cabinets_x/Cabinets_xx/British-Style-DEEP-26-wide-head-box

would be trippy to have all the labels upside down.


----------



## El Marin

rolijen said:


> would be trippy to have all the labels upside down.



I did it one with a JCM900 MKIII I had... Well, you get used but will always have the itch of making a new faceplate











Even if it works, there is something wrong with it


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Ok.... Well, I need some help and tech advice now... 
So... further to my earlier posts regarding installing a PPIMV type 3, on my 20H. 

My tech has now closed for isolation, and retired for good (he is 80 yrs old), without ever doing any of the work I asked for, so I've taken it back and decided I may as well spend some of my isolation tinkering and try do it myself.... 

So, I've opened it up, flipped the board, and now I have a predicament..... 

Those traces don't go where I had thought they would.... 

(Pictures to come shortly)

If we take it from between the two power valve sockets, beneath the output tags that are at the top, are 2 solder points on their own, for the bias feed resistors, 100k, there's a gap and the other ends are the next 2 joints under those. 
Back up to the valve sockets, the smaller joint next to the bias resistors, and one over at the far end of the board, are for the grid leak resistors? 5.6k....

Now I expected those 2 to connect up going into pin 5 of each valve... but they now don't seem to. In fact if you follow the trace from the 5.6k resistors, the thin line goes along and down the board towards (I'ill get a fuller picture next time) the master volume insert... This would appear to be a PPIMV amp... :-O 

Would others tend to agree? 

This would mean that my prognosis of how that master is operating is all wrong, and the problem isn't the result of it's place in the circuit, but I am now wondering about the type of pot it's self... 

What do we think of the idea this pot could be linear taper instead of audio taper? 

Could it be that simple?

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-WJ5tbhkeC/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1zI_2lB0RP/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-WMIR-BHD1/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## What?

Just getting around to listening to some sound clips of this amp. Early demos made them sound pretty bad. Later ones sound pretty dang good, like an old plexi.

This young guy is getting some very respectable Malcolm tone out of his 50C:



And those early demos made these amps sound dull, wooly but lacking bass, and brittle. Apparently these amps can be much brighter and with a nicer crunch than those early demos. Like here around 20:30:



Anyone know of good demos out there of Origin amps?


----------



## What?

Maybe some of you Origin 50 owners can answer some questions.

One guy mentioned his Origin 20 getting very hot when running it at full tilt (jump to 42:20):



Is that the case with the Origin 50 also?

Any thoughts on the low power mode on the 50? How loud is it at full tilt? Does the sound of the amp change drastically at the lower power settings?

Anyone know which tubes Marshall is shipping in these amps? 

Is the boost a clean boost?


----------



## ~Jason~

For anyone that is interested Marshall dropped the price on the Origin 50H to $499.99. Guitar Center is also offering 30% currently (you have to call them). Not sure how long this will last. I ordered one new and paid $349.99 before taxes. It arrives today. Freakin awesome!!


----------



## MarshallDog

~Jason~ said:


> For anyone that is interested Marshall dropped the price on the Origin 50H to $499.99. Guitar Center is also offering 30% currently (you have to call them). Not sure how long this will last. I ordered one new and paid $349.99 before taxes. It arrives today. Freakin awesome!!



Wow, that a good deal, how about the combos??


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

~Jason~ said:


> For anyone that is interested Marshall dropped the price on the Origin 50H to $499.99. Guitar Center is also offering 30% currently (you have to call them). Not sure how long this will last. I ordered one new and paid $349.99 before taxes. It arrives today. Freakin awesome!!


 To the forum and welcome to the Origin owners club..
Great to have you aboard.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

What? said:


> Just getting around to listening to some sound clips of this amp. Early demos made them sound pretty bad. Later ones sound pretty dang good, like an old plexi.
> 
> This young guy is getting some very respectable Malcolm tone out of his 50C:
> 
> 
> 
> And those early demos made these amps sound dull, wooly but lacking bass, and brittle. Apparently these amps can be much brighter and with a nicer crunch than those early demos. Like here around 20:30:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know of good demos out there of Origin amps?



There are a couple of good clips in this thread, I just can’t remember what pages there on..


----------



## solarburn

What? said:


> Just getting around to listening to some sound clips of this amp. Early demos made them sound pretty bad. Later ones sound pretty dang good, like an old plexi.
> 
> This young guy is getting some very respectable Malcolm tone out of his 50C:




Fuck yeah.


----------



## ~Jason~

MarshallDog said:


> Wow, that a good deal, how about the combos??



Yes, same for the combo. Marshall dropped the price by $100 and GC is offering 30% off based on price range of item.

Origin50C, $649.99 - 30% = $454.99 (before tax)

If you have a Guitar Center card you can also get 0% financing for 6 months.


----------



## ~Jason~

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To the forum and welcome to the Origin owners club..
> Great to have you aboard.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks!


----------



## MarshallDog

~Jason~ said:


> Yes, same for the combo. Marshall dropped the price by $100 and GC is offering 30% off based on price range of item.
> 
> Origin50C, $649.99 - 30% = $454.99 (before tax)
> 
> If you have a Guitar Center card you can also get 0% financing for 6 months.



Wondering if I should pick up a spare???


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Wondering if I should pick up a spare???


You should bro, I did, but they weren’t on sale


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You should bro, I did, but they weren’t on sale



Now I am thinking!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Wondering if I should pick up a spare???



Seriously. Great deal.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Seriously. Great deal.



Where you been Bro, sniffin' pants or something? You have been very quiet lately, everything OK?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This clip has an Origin 50H in it, not saying it’s good but it is in there.


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Where you been Bro, sniffin' pants or something? You have been very quiet lately, everything OK?



yeah good man. Jus busy with work.

always have time for panties!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is another one with a tone I like playing with.
Still not saying it’s good by any means.
Cheers


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> yeah good man. Jus busy with work.
> 
> always have time for panties!!!



Glad to hear all is good and that your sniffer is still working Brother SB!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Now I am thinking!


Just do it bro


----------



## solarburn

Man if had a lil extra cash right now I would score one.


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is another one with a tone I like playing with.
> Still not saying it’s good by any means.
> Cheers




Sounds good to me Mitch, love the squeal!!!!


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is another one with a tone I like playing with.
> Still not saying it’s good by any means.
> Cheers




Mitch getn it!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And one more.
I plan on doing one with Dsl40c’s leading the Origin’s.
Will have to see how it works out..
Thanks


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Just do it bro




ME: But but Honey, it was a great deal and I need a spare... HER: What about the other (7) amps you have aren't those spares... ME: Yes, but I needed a spare Origon 50C...yup! Thats how it would go.


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> And one more.
> I plan on doing one with Dsl40c’s leading the Origin’s.
> Will have to see how it works out..
> Thanks




love that guitar too!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Sounds good to me Mitch, love the squeal!!!!


Thanks brother I do try..
Cheers


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> ME: But but Honey, it was a great deal and I need a spare... HER: What about the other (7) amps you have aren't those spares... ME: Yes, but I needed a spare Origon 50C...yup! Thats how it would go.



we have the same girl? I love it.


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks brother I do try..
> Cheers



It shows


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> love that guitar too!


Thanks brother I also love it..
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> It shows


Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The last one I did before moving all my amps to the other side of the garage.
Thanks


----------



## What?

Oops wrong thread...


----------



## What?

...


----------



## What?

~Jason~ said:


> For anyone that is interested Marshall dropped the price on the Origin 50H to $499.99. Guitar Center is also offering 30% currently (you have to call them). Not sure how long this will last. I ordered one new and paid $349.99 before taxes. It arrives today. Freakin awesome!!



That's a sweet deal. Wish I could play louder here. I would definitely pick one up to try out. I'm already pissing people off as is with a master volume amp.


----------



## unkhunter

Hey! Thanks everyone who answered about combo to head conversion for me. I am just going to buy a head. But before I do...did Marshall ever fix the speaker output jack bulls*#t?


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

unkhunter said:


> Hey! Thanks everyone who answered about combo to head conversion for me. I am just going to buy a head. But before I do...did Marshall ever fix the speaker output jack bulls*#t?



I believe so yeah... But, just incase you get one that hasn't been fixed, tell the retailer to take it back and fix it, simple fix, 1 piece of wire and a sticker....


----------



## ~Jason~

~Jason~ said:


> For anyone that is interested Marshall dropped the price on the Origin 50H to $499.99. Guitar Center is also offering 30% currently (you have to call them). Not sure how long this will last. I ordered one new and paid $349.99 before taxes. It arrives today. Freakin awesome!!



The amp arrived without issues (Origin 50H). Well... it had a small scratch around the Presence knob. The clean tones I'm getting from this amp are incredible. I also tried an array of drive pedals. The Soul Food paired perfectly. The Soul Food has the JHS mod (Meat & 3). I'm running the pedal on the mod setting (Klon style germanium clipping). Sounds killer!! I'm also going to look at getting an SD-1 in the near future. I've been looking for one used.

Current setup:

Gibson Les Paul Studio Double Cutaway
Origin 50 head
1x12 Birch Cab with Eminence CV-75 (8 ohm)
Modded EHX Soul Food in front

EHX Canyon in the effects loop

The factory tube setup sounded good. I'm currently trying a slightly different configuration: V1=JJ 12AX7, V2=JJ 12AX7, V3=Sovtek 12AX7LPS. Sounds great.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

~Jason~ said:


> The amp arrived without issues (Origin 50H). Well... it had a small scratch around the Presence knob. The clean tones I'm getting from this amp are incredible. I also tried an array of drive pedals. The Soul Food paired perfectly. The Soul Food has the JHS mod (Meat & 3). I'm running the pedal on the mod setting (Klon style germanium clipping). Sounds killer!! I'm also going to look at getting an SD-1 in the near future. I've been looking for one used.
> 
> Current setup:
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Studio Double Cutaway
> Origin 50 head
> 1x12 Birch Cab with Eminence CV-75 (8 ohm)
> Modded EHX Soul Food in front
> 
> EHX Canyon in the effects loop
> 
> The factory tube setup sounded good. I'm currently trying a slightly different configuration: V1=JJ 12AX7, V2=JJ 12AX7, V3=Sovtek 12AX7LPS. Sounds great.


Congratulations on your new amp great to see your getting to know it’s in’s an out’s.
They aren’t for everyone, but in the right hands they are hard to beat!!!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## ~Jason~

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Congratulations on your new amp great to see your getting to know it’s in’s an out’s.
> They aren’t for everyone, but in the right hands they are hard to beat!!!
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks, Mitch.

Yeah, I wasn't sure about it at first. It took a little time to get familiar with how the knobs affect each other, and to find where the sweet spots are. I'm getting tones that I just can't get with my other amps. Nice additional to the tone collection. I'm going to try and record a few clips this weekend.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

~Jason~ said:


> Thanks, Mitch.
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't sure about it at first. It took a little time to get familiar with how the knobs affect each other, and to find where the sweet spots are. I'm getting tones that I just can't get with my other amps. Nice additional to the tone collection. I'm going to try and record a few clips this weekend.


I will be looking forward to hearing your voice bro.
I also plan on doing some, I am going to go from feeding the Origin’s with my Dsl40c’s, to the reverse method, and dropping 2 lead 100 mosfet’s into the clip.
I say this because I now have all my amps on one side of the garage.
Cheers


----------



## Rhoads1982

Thinking about buying a 50 watt origin head....anyone use an mxr distortion plus on one?


----------



## tce63

Rhoads1982 said:


> Thinking about buying a 50 watt origin head....anyone use an mxr distortion plus on one?



I only had the Origin 20C , And newer tested with a MXR dist.
But im sure you get answers soon.

 to the forum, a great place


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Rhoads1982 said:


> Thinking about buying a 50 watt origin head....anyone use an mxr distortion plus on one?


Welcome to the forum, I have only used the SD1, and Joyo ultimate drive, with the MXR10 band eq tones really pop with them and I no longer use the amps boost feature, but I do set the gain to 8-9..
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is a mix of all six of my amps 
Dsl40c’s, Origin’s 3210’s , Vox Tone Lab with the 68 UK amp sim, tube overdrive, and delay!!
A little bit louder than TV volume 
Faded Gibson SG , in D standard.
Cheers


----------



## MarshallDog

Congrats on the new amp. I love mine, they are killer amps. As it breaks in I swear they sound even better.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Congrats on the new amp. I love mine, they are killer amps. As it breaks in I swear they sound even better.


As do the heads !!


----------



## El Marin

Hi there

I have the chance of getting a 50 head... It has some mods... I would like to ask what do you think... The previous owner changed some caps and he says it sounds much better (but he is selling it)
He changed some brown caps with TAD Mustard and Orange drops

He also "draw a line" in the face of the amp...  To make it look like a JTM or whatever... But I can see is a permanent maker and it is not going to be that permanent 

Pics of the guts:
















Here is the "line"











He also biased at 32.5... Isn't it a bit cold?





You can see is one of the first ones because it has a "sticker" at the 2x16 Ohm. So, it has been sent to service and repaired by Marshall I guess at least once

What do you think? That mod is doing anything? At 300€ is a no brain or should I pass if I think there has been any breakdown? Owner says no breaks

I am looking for a head, but new is 390€, not so much a difference and I get 2 years of guaranty...


----------



## JazzMasterBlaster

Hi thread. Brand new member here. I've played mostly only Fender amps for 20+ years. I decided I wanted something with better mids, a single channel that I could get a little dirty, and would take drives pedals well, so when I found out about the Origin line I bought my first Marshall, a 50h, a few months ago. I never get much time to play and mess around with finding the right pedal combination, but now with quarantine I've got lots of time at home to try out different pedal combos with this amp. 

I'm having trouble getting it to sound good, though.

I play a Squier J. Mascis Jazzmaster modded w/ Lollar JM PUPS. These PUPS are amazing and sound huge with great definition, but if I run almost any kind of drive on my neck pickup, the sound farts out on lower notes. I've tried Boss BD-2, DOD 250, JHS Muffuletta, SS/BS Mini… the only drives I've used that don't fart out badly on the low notes are a Rat clone and Klon clone - both of which are known for cutting lows. I thought I remembered it sounding a little farty with the 250 at my rehearsal studio but I was playing it super loud through a 2x12 so I didn't think much of it. Now I'm stuck at home, so today I tried out the DI feature going direct to my audio interface to try to do some home recording, and while I can get the "clean with a little hair" setting down by setting the main to 3-4 o'clock and the pre to 10-11 o'clock, I kick on any dirt w/ the neck pickup and it's Farts-ville, USA, population me. Last time I was in the studio is when I tried the BD-2 so I know it's not the DI.

I haven't tried it with any of my other guitars yet, but this one's my main, and do don't seem to have this problem w/ my Fender 68 Custom Deluxe Reverb. I've only read about people having good experiences with the Origin and dirt pedals, so what could be going on in my scenario that's giving me less than desirable results?


----------



## El Marin

JazzMasterBlaster said:


> but if I run almost any kind of drive on my neck pickup, the sound farts out on lower notes.



I have a combo, use two Tubescreamers, P90s Les Paul and don't have that problem. Have you tried lowerin' Bass Pot and cranking tilt to the bright?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JazzMasterBlaster said:


> Hi thread. Brand new member here. I've played mostly only Fender amps for 20+ years. I decided I wanted something with better mids, a single channel that I could get a little dirty, and would take drives pedals well, so when I found out about the Origin line I bought my first Marshall, a 50h, a few months ago. I never get much time to play and mess around with finding the right pedal combination, but now with quarantine I've got lots of time at home to try out different pedal combos with this amp.
> 
> I'm having trouble getting it to sound good, though.
> 
> I play a Squier J. Mascis Jazzmaster modded w/ Lollar JM PUPS. These PUPS are amazing and sound huge with great definition, but if I run almost any kind of drive on my neck pickup, the sound farts out on lower notes. I've tried Boss BD-2, DOD 250, JHS Muffuletta, SS/BS Mini… the only drives I've used that don't fart out badly on the low notes are a Rat clone and Klon clone - both of which are known for cutting lows. I thought I remembered it sounding a little farty with the 250 at my rehearsal studio but I was playing it super loud through a 2x12 so I didn't think much of it. Now I'm stuck at home, so today I tried out the DI feature going direct to my audio interface to try to do some home recording, and while I can get the "clean with a little hair" setting down by setting the main to 3-4 o'clock and the pre to 10-11 o'clock, I kick on any dirt w/ the neck pickup and it's Farts-ville, USA, population me. Last time I was in the studio is when I tried the BD-2 so I know it's not the DI.
> 
> I haven't tried it with any of my other guitars yet, but this one's my main, and do don't seem to have this problem w/ my Fender 68 Custom Deluxe Reverb. I've only read about people having good experiences with the Origin and dirt pedals, so what could be going on in my scenario that's giving me less than desirable results?


Welcome to the forum, I have been getting great results with both a a SD1, or a Joyo ultimate drive, MXR10 band eq, and I don’t use the boost on the amp, but I crank the gain to 8 ..
Good luck getting it to your liking.
I am also using LP’s, SG’s MIM strats, 
Thanks


----------



## El Marin

OK

I got it...

Now, I can say I have TWO Marshall Origin 50... one Combo and one head... I cannot play it now at home because of the quarantine thing...

My Combo:






And Now, head and cab. I just changed the grill cloth of the 1922






And they had a son... the Marshalito


Here I talk of how change the grill cloth:
http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/ncd-marshall-1922-from-the-80s.112528/page-2#post-1954519


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

El Marin said:


> OK
> 
> I got it...
> 
> Now, I can say I have TWO Marshall Origin 50... one Combo and one head... I cannot play it now at home because of the quarantine thing...
> 
> My Combo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Now, head and cab. I just changed the grill cloth of the 1922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they had a son... the Marshalito
> 
> 
> Here I talk of how change the grill cloth:
> http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/ncd-marshall-1922-from-the-80s.112528/page-2#post-1954519


Looks great brother.
Nice job on the cab.
Cheers


----------



## MarshallDog

El Marin said:


> OK
> 
> I got it...
> 
> Now, I can say I have TWO Marshall Origin 50... one Combo and one head... I cannot play it now at home because of the quarantine thing...
> 
> My Combo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Now, head and cab. I just changed the grill cloth of the 1922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they had a son... the Marshalito
> 
> 
> Here I talk of how change the grill cloth:
> http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/ncd-marshall-1922-from-the-80s.112528/page-2#post-1954519



Yes, looks really good and congrats on the combo, looks sweet also! I have one and love it also.


----------



## Rod

Does anyone know what the plate voltage is for the Origin 50?i need to put in new output tubes(gonna try some KT77’s, which bias like an el34) , but need to know plate voltage...thanks,,,,,,
Stay safe everyone.... friends in ny are dying.......


----------



## Rod

JazzMasterBlaster said:


> Hi thread. Brand new member here. I've played mostly only Fender amps for 20+ years. I decided I wanted something with better mids, a single channel that I could get a little dirty, and would take drives pedals well, so when I found out about the Origin line I bought my first Marshall, a 50h, a few months ago. I never get much time to play and mess around with finding the right pedal combination, but now with quarantine I've got lots of time at home to try out different pedal combos with this amp.
> 
> I'm having trouble getting it to sound good, though.
> 
> I play a Squier J. Mascis Jazzmaster modded w/ Lollar JM PUPS. These PUPS are amazing and sound huge with great definition, but if I run almost any kind of drive on my neck pickup, the sound farts out on lower notes. I've tried Boss BD-2, DOD 250, JHS Muffuletta, SS/BS Mini… the only drives I've used that don't fart out badly on the low notes are a Rat clone and Klon clone - both of which are known for cutting lows. I thought I remembered it sounding a little farty with the 250 at my rehearsal studio but I was playing it super loud through a 2x12 so I didn't think much of it. Now I'm stuck at home, so today I tried out the DI feature going direct to my audio interface to try to do some home recording, and while I can get the "clean with a little hair" setting down by setting the main to 3-4 o'clock and the pre to 10-11 o'clock, I kick on any dirt w/ the neck pickup and it's Farts-ville, USA, population me. Last time I was in the studio is when I tried the BD-2 so I know it's not the DI.
> 
> I haven't tried it with any of my other guitars yet, but this one's my main, and do don't seem to have this problem w/ my Fender 68 Custom Deluxe Reverb. I've only read about people having good experiences with the Origin and dirt pedals, so what could be going on in my scenario that's giving me less than desirable results?


I use pedals for all my overdrive tones, boosts, crunch, solo, ect along with reverb and delay pedals.... what I found with the origin 50 , and I did a lot of switching out preamp tubes, is using the JJecc83’s in all positions... they are a warmer tube than most.. that will help with smoothing out your OD pedals.. also, I run the gain below noon or lower at say 10 o’clock and the master volume has to be at 5 or 6, ideally at about 8.... also that mix control between warm, far left, and bright, far right, I run at 9 o’clock...... it might be a bit cleaner than you ideally want, but most great overdrive pedals imho sound their best when run through a clean pedal platform set up amp... give it a try.... you are in for a good surprise...
Also, if you think about it, you don’t want your reverb or delay tones sounding distorted.. it helps with that as well.. I also have a Budda, East, VHT handwired and a Juke amp that I also use.... I run all these other amps the same way.. in some cases, (not the origin) the preamp gain in V1 is to high.. to clean that up I run a lower gain preamp tube like a 12ay7 or even a 12au7 in the East amp cause I couldn’t even get a clean sound with that amp on the clean channel ever....
I tried this approach with the Origin and it just didn’t sound good because of its Plexi roots it needs the 12ax7’s to sound right.....
I use mostly Lovepedal overdrive pedals.. they are incredible and very reasonably priced for handmade USA pedals.... Ones that are worth looking at are the Amp808, Amp11, AmpJMP and the Eternity.. for distortions the Valve Reamer is a killer pedal.. you can find the Reamers on Reverb for $50.......the Amp series is actually 2 pedals in one. 2 sides, overdrive and boost, all with bass and treble controls..they can be had for around $100 and worth every penny....hope this helps.... been a Marshall player since the 70’s.....


----------



## Rod

Terry C said:


> I need some help.....my origin 20 head is starting to loose tone after playing for an hour or so. Especially at "band"volume ..im running it through a origin 212 vertical cab which is 8 ohm and I even made sure I was plugged in the 8 ohm speaker outlet. It starts off great but the longer I play it gets muddy sounding. I thought maybe it was something with my pedals or chords so I ran straight into the amp with a new cable and still the same. Any ideas what is going on?


When it starts sounding muddy, can you plug it into a different speaker cab and see if it sounds normal? Some speakers, like my old Greenbacks in my 4/12, will sound great for the first hour, then as set 2 and 3 come up, I would get a muddy tone..this was when I used to use a 2204.... the speakers were heating up and fatigued.... the stock speakers in your 2/12 are of the cheaper variety of Celestions.....they might be doing the the same thing...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Cheers guys, I work outdoors, and because we are getting ready to start siding, and it’s raining here in SoCal I have the day off.
Thanks for listening!!
Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cheers guys, I work outdoors, and because we are getting ready to start siding, and it’s raining here in SoCal I have the day off.
> Thanks for listening!!
> Mitch




It's summer here in Washington and I'm off too.

Rawk that shizz nizzle!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It's summer here in Washington and I'm off too.
> 
> Rawk that shizz nizzle!


Doing the best I can, and I think my phone caught it pretty good this time..
Thanks for the compliment.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Doing the best I can, and I think my phone caught it pretty good this time..
> Thanks for the compliment.
> Cheers
> Mitch



well yah. I've been Marshallized!


----------



## solarburn

here's to you my friend and continued clips of our beloved's!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks for listening, may not be the last one ,, lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Going to have a couple of beers, and see what else I can remember to play!!
Cheers


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Going to have a couple of beers, and see what else I can remember to play!!
> Cheers



oh I'm a few deep. Keep playing.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> oh I'm a few deep. Keep playing.


Have not shut the amps down, more to come ha ha


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening, may not be the last one ,, lol




Fuck that shit up Mitch!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks SB - Joe here is another!!
Thanks for listening my brother’s


----------



## nrjdennis1

A short riff and lead inspired by Kiss on Les Paul Custom-Origin 50H-Vintage Greenbacks


----------



## Poppajon

After having played this 50h for a bit now, I've come to really be thankful I got it. I'm no virtuoso or seasoned guitar-smith, but damn, this thing is all I need for the foreseeable future. I've got my effects set where I probably won't mess with the order for at least a month.... and it just keeps getting better. I am going by the experiences of several on here that swapped out the pre tubes for the JJ ECC83S to help tame the bright monster it can be. 
Typically bounce the treble around between 9-11 o clock. Presence around 8 o clock. Tilt between 8-12 o clock. I do play with the guitars volume and tone a bit to find the tone I'm looking for at the time. It's a learning curve, but a great time doing it. I'm amazed at times when I first get it warmed up and play straight through without any effects to start out just how good it sounds on its own.


----------



## Poppajon

I swapped out the stock tubes in favor of 3 matched JJ's. I saw a video comparison and this was one of the setups used. I liked it and figured it'd be a good start. I understand there's a lot of different factors on what determines the general tone, but figured I'd take the easy step first. 
I'll keep the Marshall's for backup. Only thing left to do is play and see what happens.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Poppajon said:


> View attachment 72181
> View attachment 72182
> View attachment 72183
> View attachment 72181
> View attachment 72182
> View attachment 72183
> 
> 
> I swapped out the stock tubes in favor of 3 matched JJ's. I saw a video comparison and this was one of the setups used. I liked it and figured it'd be a good start. I understand there's a lot of different factors on what determines the general tone, but figured I'd take the easy step first.
> I'll keep the Marshall's for backup. Only thing left to do is play and see what happens.


Let us know how your tube rolling did with your amps tone .
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Poppajon

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Let us know how your tube rolling did with your amps tone .
> Cheers
> Mitch



Will do. From the 45 minutes I got to tinker around I can say that there's a noticable difference. It definitely took the brightness down several notches. It's not dark, just much more organic. 
I tried a touch of everything and I'm impressed so far. After I have the chance really heat things up I'll have a better idea, and I'll be able to give a much more fair assessment.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Poppajon said:


> Will do. From the 45 minutes I got to tinker around I can say that there's a noticable difference. It definitely took the brightness down several notches. It's not dark, just much more organic.
> I tried a touch of everything and I'm impressed so far. After I have the chance really heat things up I'll have a better idea, and I'll be able to give a much more fair assessment.


That would be great bro, I only put Rubies in the power slots , and cp Mullards in the preamp slots on one of my 50 H’s, and quit rolling at that point, the second one is still stock . 
Cheers


----------



## Poppajon

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That would be great bro, I only put Rubies in the power slots , and cp Mullards in the preamp slots on one of my 50 H’s, and quit rolling at that point, the second one is still stock .
> Cheers



How do you like the Mullard/Ruby combo? I'm considering rolling the power tubes, and the Ruby's seem to be a really popular choice. I've read lots of great info on how to bias the amp, specs, and what's needed. Still a bit leery of doing it as I'm a hands on learner. Probably worried for nothing since I work on a lot of electrical components for work maintaining automated control systems. Even have those fancy gloves


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Poppajon said:


> How do you like the Mullard/Ruby combo? I'm considering rolling the power tubes, and the Ruby's seem to be a really popular choice. I've read lots of great info on how to bias the amp, specs, and what's needed. Still a bit leery of doing it as I'm a hands on learner. Probably worried for nothing since I work on a lot of electrical components for work maintaining automated control systems. Even have those fancy gloves


To be honest, I really cannot hear much of a difference, but I had also put Ruby power tubes in one of my Dsl40c’s, and was pleased with the results.
Thanks


----------



## MatFnEhUK

Has anyone tried the new production JJ e83cc frame grid valve in their Origins yet? From what I can tell they seem to have good reviews and can be had for fairly cheap. Curious to know what people think of these. Thanks!


----------



## Poppajon

MatFnEhUK said:


> Has anyone tried the new production JJ e83cc frame grid valve in their Origins yet? From what I can tell they seem to have good reviews and can be had for fairly cheap. Curious to know what people think of these. Thanks!



I just installed them in all three preamp positions. I'm really enjoying them. They seemed to tame the extraordinary brightness of my Origin 50h. I'd add they they didn't kill the high frequencies, but they rounded them off making them seem a bit sweeter to me.
Ordered a matched set from Viva Tubes for just under $42 USD to the door. They're based in Massachusetts. All three work flawlessly and were closely matched arriving in perfect condition. I have no regrets, and would do it again. As I play them more, I'm liking them more. I'm hoping they'll continue to improve as they break in.


----------



## jeffb

Poppajon said:


> I just installed them in all three preamp positions.




Justa friendly FYI-Actually you are using the ECC83S type which have been around for 15 years or more- not the tubes that @MatFnEhUK was describing which are these and new from JJ.Confusing I know- JJ should have named it to avoid confusion.

https://www.eurotubes.com/store/pc/E83CC-12AX7-c899.htm


Also, that red labeled Marshall ecc83 pic you posted *is* a JJ ECC83s. Marshall ships with one JJ re-label, and two Sino/Shugang re-labels for the Origins.


----------



## Poppajon

jeffb said:


> Justa friendly FYI-Actually you are using the ECC83S type which have been around for 15 years or more- not the tubes that @MatFnEhUK was describing which are these and new from JJ.Confusing I know- JJ should have named it to avoid confusion.
> 
> https://www.eurotubes.com/store/pc/E83CC-12AX7-c899.htm
> 
> 
> Also, that red labeled Marshall ecc83 pic you posted *is* a JJ ECC83s. Marshall ships with one JJ re-label, and two Sino/Shugang re-labels for the Origins.



Thanks for the clarification. Even after having searched the part he was inquiring about to see if I had indeed used the tubes asked about, it showed exactly what I had used. JJ could be a bit more clear no doubt. 
I was curious about the two different tubes originally used. Good to know I've got one spare JJ. Being that the Marshall JJ was in the V1, I'm suprised the V2 and V3 roll made such a difference since from what I've read here that the V1 makes the biggest impression on the overall tone of the amp. Granted I'm completely new to tube amps, and a newer player, I'll consider that the honeymoon phase is strong with any change I make.
Thank you for the info


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Going to have a couple of beers, and see what else I can remember to play!!
> Cheers



It all sounds dam good Mitch...keep it going Bro!


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> oh I'm a few deep. Keep playing.



Deep into what LOL!!!


----------



## jeffb

Poppajon said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Even after having searched the part he was inquiring about to see if I had indeed used the tubes asked about, it showed exactly what I had used. JJ could be a bit more clear no doubt.
> I was curious about the two different tubes originally used. Good to know I've got one spare JJ. Being that the Marshall JJ was in the V1, I'm suprised the V2 and V3 roll made such a difference since from what I've read here that the V1 makes the biggest impression on the overall tone of the amp. Granted I'm completely new to tube amps, and a newer player, I'll consider that the honeymoon phase is strong with any change I make.
> Thank you for the info



No worries! I know people always Say V1 this and that, and yes it's very important, but the rest of them are too. Especially the Phase Inverter (v3 in the Origin series)!


----------



## MatFnEhUK

Poppajon said:


> I just installed them in all three preamp positions. I'm really enjoying them. They seemed to tame the extraordinary brightness of my Origin 50h. I'd add they they didn't kill the high frequencies, but they rounded them off making them seem a bit sweeter to me.
> Ordered a matched set from Viva Tubes for just under $42 USD to the door. They're based in Massachusetts. All three work flawlessly and were closely matched arriving in perfect condition. I have no regrets, and would do it again. As I play them more, I'm liking them more. I'm hoping they'll continue to improve as they break in.



Thanks for the input despite the mix up there. I'm also just starting to experiment with tubes and am finding it a little confusing sometimes. Hopefully someone will try out the new frame grid JJ tubes I was talking about and will let us all know what they think of them. Based on some of the advice on this thread I've put a Tungsol in v1, I moved the stock Marshall branded JJecc83 to the v2 position, and put a JJ ecc803s in the v3 phase inverter position. Relatively cheap and easy improvement. I was quite surprised at how usable this made the presence and tilt knobs now. I was finding the presence knob completely unusable before and always had it at 0, and the tilt never went past 5.


----------



## jeffb

SINO/Shugang are bright tubes and don't have a lot of "weight" behind the notes, and so they can sound really thin in the Origin. IME with the Origin 20, It prefers a really big/meaty sounding V1 (Tung Sol, 803S, ECC83S) and the same JJ tubes in the PI, or the very smooth/warm Sovtek LPS in the PI is also a good option. This makes ALL the tone controls much more usable. 

Back them up with some meaty sounding power tubes. Shugang B, Tung Sol RI, Mullard RI, JJ EL34II, E34L, etc.


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Deep into what LOL!!!



Don't you question my sexuality!

And? I have no idea.


----------



## Kolanti

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening, may not be the last one ,, lol


 damn that reminded me some 80s USA Heavy Metal bands like Cirith Ungol and Manilla Road


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## El Marin

jeffb said:


> No worries! I know people always Say V1 this and that, and yes it's very important, but the rest of them are too. Especially the Phase Inverter (v3 in the Origin series)!



YES

I swapped the Marshalls OEM for some TAD valves
V1: TAD RT080 Highgrade 7025WA
V2: TAD RT008 ECC83WA
V3: TAD RT0001-BPD 12AX7A-C Balanced Phase driver

The power tubes are Ok for me so far
First I tried some old stock I had, but I see that, to me, the Origin likes new valves better than oldies

The sounds... just got better, response, breakup, less highs, more mids and "much better all", fills the room more ...at least that is what we all are seeking for


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kolanti said:


> damn that reminded me some 80s USA Heavy Metal bands like Cirith Ungol and Manilla Road


Thanks for the compliment brother. I am going to have to look those guys up.
Because I have not heard of them.
Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## Poppajon

jeffb said:


> SINO/Shugang are bright tubes and don't have a lot of "weight" behind the notes, and so they can sound really thin in the Origin. IME with the Origin 20, It prefers a really big/meaty sounding V1 (Tung Sol, 803S, ECC83S) and the same JJ tubes in the PI, or the very smooth/warm Sovtek LPS in the PI is also a good option. This makes ALL the tone controls much more usable.
> 
> Back them up with some meaty sounding power tubes. Shugang B, Tung Sol RI, Mullard RI, JJ EL34II, E34L, etc.



Have you had any experience with the 6CA7 JJ's? They look pretty interesting. The Tung Sol's do as well. Thanks for the EuroTube link as well. I hadn't run across that source yet. Comparable pricing and the 24 hr burn in included . Appreciate you sharing your experiences with these amps and rolling the tubes. I think the Origin is an awesome platform. It's just up to us to make them suit our preferences.




MatFnEhUK said:


> Thanks for the input despite the mix up there. I'm also just starting to experiment with tubes and am finding it a little confusing sometimes. Hopefully someone will try out the new frame grid JJ tubes I was talking about and will let us all know what they think of them. Based on some of the advice on this thread I've put a Tungsol in v1, I moved the stock Marshall branded JJecc83 to the v2 position, and put a JJ ecc803s in the v3 phase inverter position. Relatively cheap and easy improvement. I was quite surprised at how usable this made the presence and tilt knobs now. I was finding the presence knob completely unusable before and always had it at 0, and the tilt never went past 5.



No problem, apologies for the confusion still. I found the full JJ set to make the tilt and presence much more useful as you did too. I previously ran presence at 0 also, with the tilt at 6 max. Mostly around 3-4 though. Still don't find myself going over 6 often on either now, but there's more room available to play with for sure. Going to be rolling the power tubes in the near future. Looking forward to seeing what comes of that.


----------



## Buzzard

Is there any Marshall made with such a divided opinion as the origin series? Guess either you love them or hate them. I don’t get the hate. I’ve tried the 20w and 50c. Even though I prefer heads. They sounded great to me. Guys need to stop comparing them to plexis.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I get what I am after with them and now own 2 of them 50H’s 
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kolanti said:


> damn that reminded me some 80s USA Heavy Metal bands like Cirith Ungol and Manilla Road


Cirith Ungol the 1981 album reminds me of our own 42 Decibel / Smoky Dopey’s band cool stuff brother, thanks for the reference.
Manilla Road is a great bunch as well, I appreciate that my tune made you think of them .
They are now on my radar.
Cheers


----------



## Kolanti

@Mitchell Pearrow glad you liked them. I love Manilla Road. Unfortunately many great 80s American Heavy Metal bands were buried by NWOBHM (although NWOBHM is the shit ahha) and the whole glam/hair stuff.
if you like cirith ungol you may like these guys as well


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kolanti said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow glad you liked them. I love Manilla Road. Unfortunately many great 80s American Heavy Metal bands were buried by NWOBHM (although NWOBHM is the shit ahha) and the whole glam/hair stuff.
> if you like cirith ungol you may like these guys as well



Thanks brother I appreciate hearing music that I have yet to come across, it’s like Christmas.
Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## Kolanti

@Mitchell Pearrow you welcome man! Love your tones with the origin


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kolanti said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow you welcome man! Love your tones with the origin


Thanks brother I appreciate your kind words and support.

I haven’t put up an only Origin clip in a couple of weeks, need to get back with it!
Thanks for the compliment.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My Origin’s are running in this clip,
But the Dsl40c’s are feeding them so a new tone for them.
Thanks for listening.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Martin Adams

Hey guys .. I have read all 77 pages !! And still looking for advice on using my Origin 50H
To play classic rock at home and gigging I plan to use a Boss SD1 in the front.
My question is now this 
A: stick all pedals in front of amp and run on he verge of break up and use my Spark boost mini to solo boost ?

B: Alternative is stick my Delay and Reverb and Spark boost mini in the fx loop and use the Marshall footswitch 

Option A I can see as simpler and no need for the extra cables and footswitch 

Option B i can see as giving me easy on/ off of delay and spark boost with one click and I could also use the Origin Boost too

What do you think is the best or are both equally good.


----------



## RCM 800

Martin Adams said:


> Hey guys .. I have read all 77 pages !! And still looking for advice on using my Origin 50H
> To play classic rock at home and gigging I plan to use a Boss SD1 in the front.
> My question is now this
> A: stick all pedals in front of amp and run on he verge of break up and use my Spark boost mini to solo boost ?
> 
> B: Alternative is stick my Delay and Reverb and Spark boost mini in the fx loop and use the Marshall footswitch
> 
> Option A I can see as simpler and no need for the extra cables and footswitch
> 
> Option B i can see as giving me easy on/ off of delay and spark boost with one click and I could also use the Origin Boost too
> 
> What do you think is the best or are both equally good.


I pipe all my junk in the front. Run on edge of break up. I dont use the built in boost I do that with pedals. Works great for me.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> I pipe all my junk in the front. Run on edge of break up. I dont use the built in boost I do that with pedals. Works great for me.


I no longer use the amps boost either SD1 and MXR10 band eq is the game for me.


----------



## RCM 800

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I no longer use the amps boost either SD1 and MXR10 band eq is the game for me.


Yea on my rock board I have a GE7 for clean boost, and then a TS9 and Shredmaster for different types/levels of distortion. On my country board I have a fulldrive3 (has a boost and od in one). Country band fell apart so Im probably going to rearrange it and use it as a board for my computer room amp.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> Yea on my rock board I have a GE7 for clean boost, and then a TS9 and Shredmaster for different types/levels of distortion. On my country board I have a fulldrive3 (has a boost and od in one). Country band fell apart so Im probably going to rearrange it and use it as a board for my computer room amp.


These amps give off their own voice, it’s not a plexi, but it is close enough for me, and I have no experience with a JTM that is sometimes cross referenced to.
I do know I can make it do for me as I want it to, just as you are doing as well.
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## Kolanti

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My Origin’s are running in this clip,
> But the Dsl40c’s are feeding them so a new tone for them.
> Thanks for listening.
> Cheers
> Mitch


 I can hear a Mercyful Fate vibe in this! Like


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kolanti said:


> I can hear a Mercyful Fate vibe in this! Like


Thanks brother I appreciate the compliment.
Mitch


----------



## Rod

Snowdogyyz said:


> Still haven’t been able to play it much after the speaker change. One thing I have noticed with my amp is that I can’t seen to get that “crunch” sound I hear on demos with the gain increased. Cleans sound really nice and it sounds great with my pedals (overdrive to muff). I just can’t get any crunch from the amp itself. Could I have a bad tube somewhere? Maybe a weak preamp tube? I’m probably going to change tubes anyway as I’m a tinkerer- any recommendations on higher gain tubes with mellow highs?


JJ’s ..the ECC83 version have lots of gain and smoother highs. I like a mix of those and the Mullard reissue. These both sound very good with my Origin 50 head. I also use a hemp cone Tone Tubby Red alnico 50 watt speaker with it.. sounds like my old Plexi.. I keep the god awful boost off, full power, master volume on 7 or 8 and preamp gain at noon....for overdrive tones, lots of Lovepedals. It’s made for a good pedal platform because our bluesrock band ends up playing a variety of venues where some times you can play loud, and other venues ya gotta keep the volume in check... the Origin always sounds great at any venue I’ve played....












0A9F61BF-10B8-40A4-BAE6-B0EB56A1DC62



__ Rod
__ Apr 1, 2020


















39A78AD0-1F20-4AF2-B93F-F9364C2B55DB



__ Rod
__ Apr 1, 2020


















DC5E5CE6-6587-4AC0-A053-43FB851DE3B2



__ Rod
__ Jul 12, 2019


----------



## Rod

pedecamp said:


> Interesting. I've heard people received their amps with either Chinese tubes or JJ's or a mix of the two, Chinese tubes are plenty crunchy JJ's are not. If it came with JJ's take them out. These amps bias themselves so you don't have to worry about swapping out power tubes.


Is the Origin 50 self biasing? .. I assumed the 20 was, but not the 50


----------



## Martin Adams

The 50 needs the bias adjusted if changing power tubes.
Internal test points marked CN32 and the recommended bias is 70mv checked on full power


----------



## Rod

EndGame00 said:


> That is sad since the Vietnamese facility is actually owned and operated by Marshall... It's not like they contracted a 3rd party manufacturer for their less expensive product line...


Marshall retooled that entire facility a few years back. And the Vietnamese take great pride in their workmanship.. you just got one that slipped through the cracks on those wires that you were able to fix in a minute. For a production amp, these amps are built very well. I’ve had my Origin 50 now going on 3 years.. recording, gigs, practice..never an issue...


----------



## Rod

Martin Adams said:


> The 50 needs the bias adjusted if changing power tubes.
> Internal test points marked CN32 and the recommended bias is 70mv checked on full power


Thank you @Martin Adams ...much appreciated


----------



## Rod

ken361 said:


> Still wanna know for sure on checking on the plate voltage I think pin 8 on the power tube like the DSL40 , need a pic. From what I gathered its similar to the DSL40 just a little higher at 35 to 38 I'm drinking though


Question for you guys.....
What exactly is the plate voltage of the Origin 50?


----------



## Rod

ken361 said:


> Whats your favorite natural sounding pedal for pushing the amp? Like a little more dirt for my Stratocaster bridge pup at times


The Chase Tone Secret Preamp.. hands down


----------



## Rod

Arc Anjil said:


> Is the JJ ECC83-S a good pre-amp tube for the O50?
> 
> The Tube Store has them for $10.95 each...


If you need to tame the highs, yes.. they also have a lot of gain which IMHO, pushes the amp more, which is good
I know a lot of people do not like the JJ ecc83 tube But I’ve had great luck with them especially with amplifiers that tend to have a lot of high-end which my origin 50 has.


----------



## ken361

Rod said:


> The Chase Tone Secret Preamp.. hands down


was thinking about those lots love it


----------



## Rod

Terry C said:


> I can't say about the new Germino amps but 5 or 6 years ago they were awesome amps. Greg really built a better Plexi in a lot of ways


well I think he still does.. In some models, but not all...
but you can buy 7 Origin 50 heads at the on sale price for the price of 1 Germino ...I’ve owned an original high voltage Germino Lead 50 that I toured with, and frankly my Origin 50 head is way more Plexi sounding than that model.. the construction of these origin outs comes from a completely revamped Vietnam marshal amp factory. I’ve had mine on the road in recording for three years now with never a hiccup. I noticed when I bought it but it didn’t sound quite like I wanted it toAnd after checking the bias I realize that the power tubes were running cold and I replace them with Mullard reissue EL34’s and never looked back.. I also found the combination for me that work best was using all JJ ECC 83 preamp tubesI run the amp at a cleaner crunch sound And then add my pedals more for crunch and overdrive soloing and reverb and delay it’s perfect in this application


----------



## Rod

ken361 said:


> was thinking about those lots love it


It’s truly an amazing pedal and I have tried many of the different echoplex preamp pedals and I didn’t like any of them except for this one it’s a whole different league. The three-way switch also makes it extremely variable And versatile


----------



## Graham1976

Hello!
I need help! I’m trying to find a cab to pair with my origin 50c. Will either the mx212 or 1936 work?


----------



## Rod

Objector said:


> Anyone aware of any decent covers for the 50c?
> Not overly concerned with it looking fancy or anything,just a little protection when in and out of the car to band practice.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> (Or I could just cobble something together of course)


In my opinion, Tuki makes the best padded AND affordable covers made today.. they are having a sale this weekend.. the padding is important...unpadded covers to me are just dust and rain protectors


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Graham1976 said:


> Hello!
> I need help! I’m trying to find a cab to pair with my origin 50c. Will either the mx212 or 1936 work?


They should if you match impedance.
Cheers


----------



## Poppajon

I'm using an MX212 with the 50h and it's just fine. Give the Celestion 70/80's time to break in before you write them off. They get much better after some time. Not everyone's favorite celestion speaker. It's a love or hate relationship for most.


----------



## Salty Rose

Graham1976 said:


> Hello!
> I need help! I’m trying to find a cab to pair with my origin 50c. Will either the mx212 or 1936 work?


Yes.

Any cabinet, with a power rating of greater than 50w, if your going full power. Make sure to plug an 8 ohm or 16 ohm cab, into the respective jack on the head. There is also a provision for two 16 ohm cabs if you want to go full stack.

ORI50H with JCM800 era 1936 cabinet.


----------



## Rod

Hifi_tech said:


> There's 4 zener diodes on the main pcb.
> D9 and D10: Mounted in the Gate circuit for M2 and M3, those are the Fet/switches for the different voltage settings in the 3 power modes.
> D21: Are in the circuit as a reference for the TR4 that makes the regulated +12VDC circuit.
> D25: Are in the circuit on the base of TR12 that drives relay 5. This is triggered from the speaker sense, changing the power rating of the amp depending on 8 or 16 Ohm load I presume.
> All zener diodes have the value of 12V.
> None of them are in the signal path or in the tube section at all.


Hi.. if the Zener diodes aren’t in the audio signal path, what do they do? I know that they are used for adding gain the the Jubilee amps, but what are they used for in the Origin?


----------



## Rod

~Jason~ said:


> Yes, same for the combo. Marshall dropped the price by $100 and GC is offering 30% off based on price range of item.
> 
> Origin50C, $649.99 - 30% = $454.99 (before tax)
> 
> If you have a Guitar Center card you can also get 0% financing for 6 months.


$450 for the combo? Holy crap


----------



## Rod

Martin Adams said:


> Hey guys .. I have read all 77 pages !! And still looking for advice on using my Origin 50H
> To play classic rock at home and gigging I plan to use a Boss SD1 in the front.
> My question is now this
> A: stick all pedals in front of amp and run on he verge of break up and use my Spark boost mini to solo boost ?
> 
> B: Alternative is stick my Delay and Reverb and Spark boost mini in the fx loop and use the Marshall footswitch
> 
> Option A I can see as simpler and no need for the extra cables and footswitch
> 
> Option B i can see as giving me easy on/ off of delay and spark boost with one click and I could also use the Origin Boost too
> 
> What do you think is the best or are both equally good.


Try hooking them up both ways and your ears will tell you the answer...... fwiw.. I never use the boost on the amp.. rather use an od pedal












0A9F61BF-10B8-40A4-BAE6-B0EB56A1DC62



__ Rod
__ Apr 1, 2020


















39A78AD0-1F20-4AF2-B93F-F9364C2B55DB



__ Rod
__ Apr 1, 2020


----------



## nrjdennis1

This is one of the simplest, yet most satisfying mod I've done to any of my guitar equipment. A tiny 2.5mm thick golden plastic pipe totally transformed the looks of my Origin head...


----------



## Hifi_tech

Rod said:


> Hi.. if the Zener diodes aren’t in the audio signal path, what do they do? I know that they are used for adding gain the the Jubilee amps, but what are they used for in the Origin?


I have not seen the schematics of the jubilee amp, but most likely they can not add gain in any circuit.
Diodes are sometimes used in clipping circuits, but some people tend to say they make alot of noise.
Zener diodes are normally used as voltage references combined with resistors or transistors.


----------



## RCM 800

nrjdennis1 said:


> View attachment 73955
> This is one of the simplest, yet most satisfying mod I've done to any of my guitar equipment. A tiny 2.5mm thick golden plastic pipe totally transformed the looks of my Origin head...


how is this done? Did you cut a slot for the piping or just glue it on. Its my one complaint with my origins lol.


----------



## rolijen

RCM 800 said:


> how is this done? Did you cut a slot for the piping or just glue it on. Its my one complaint with my origins lol.


I too would enjoy hearing the details.....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

nrjdennis1 said:


> View attachment 73955
> This is one of the simplest, yet most satisfying mod I've done to any of my guitar equipment. A tiny 2.5mm thick golden plastic pipe totally transformed the looks of my Origin head...


That looks so damm cool


----------



## nrjdennis1

rolijen said:


> I too would enjoy hearing the details.....



It's properly done, I removed the tolex and made a grove for it, then new tolex...
A bit of work


----------



## Rod

Hifi_tech said:


> I have not seen the schematics of the jubilee amp, but most likely they can not add gain in any circuit.
> Diodes are sometimes used in clipping circuits, but some people tend to say they make alot of noise.
> Zener diodes are normally used as voltage references combined with resistors or transistors.


Thanks for your reply. I always assume because they were in the clipping circuits that they added gain ...they certainly do change the tone of the amps that they are used in at least in the Jubilee series. The black star stage series of amps only used 2, 12 a X7 preamp tubes. But that overdrive channel had an incredible amount of gain and many folks told me It was because they usedZener diodes for gain, and that’s why they were so cold sounding


----------



## BatmansMarshall

I am on team Origin now.

Put away the DSL15 and the EVH5150III 50W for awhile and am running a new Marshall Origin 50h into my Two Notes Torpedo.

I have always had trouble playing 80s metal in E Standard because of too much gain on tap with the amps I have had. I needed something that would allow me to drive the front of the amp with pedals and to have enough headroom. I like to use a BE-OD pedal but I have many more pedals like Muffs, Sunn, Rats and Falcons. I have basically 16 pedals on a board with true bypass. I know less is better... but... if the right head in place, it shouldn't matter a big deal. I have everything running through a Furmann and two power bricks (Voodoo labs and Mooer). I haven't need to engage the Boss Noise Suppressor once.

I only lament this amp wasn't around when the DSL series was out. If I had it back then it would have saved me from sounding average for the past few years.

All that has changed today. The Marshall Origin destroys any pedal taker I have used before.

So if I was to get a cab for it eventually what should I get? I will be doing mostly 80s metal and 70s hard rock with it.

I am emulating a Marshall cab. I am usually somewhere between a Marshall® 1965A 4×10” Celestion® G10L-35 close back and a Marshall® Slash Signature 4×12“ Celestion® V30 close back.

I know Origin have their own cabs. I am wondering though if they are the right choice for my direction. It seems they might be more suitable for the other direction, from early 70s going back through the 60s etc.

So what would that be for me? A 4x12 marshall 1960 A cab?

I have also experience with Eminence speakers. So I would have no problem working out a design there and know a company that will put it together for me.

I just played Ozzy's Bark at the Moon. So that direction, but that's really the max heavy I want to be. I don't want to be playing D standard or lower tunings on it as I have an EVH5150 50W for that stuff. So E Standard or half step down at most is where I want this to be at.

Thanks!

P.S - What I find good about this amp is how ridiculously easy to get good tone from it all the time. I am use to Bass/Mids/Treb knobs in that order. I didn't even realize the Bass and Trebs were switched around and set it up as usual... and it still sounded better than good.


----------



## rolijen

I think the origin cabs look great. But, you can get a used 1960A or 1960B for the same price as a new Origin 412 cab. I love my Origin 50h through my 1960B. It's a killer classic rock tone.


----------



## MatFnEhUK

MatFnEhUK said:


> Has anyone tried the new production JJ e83cc frame grid valve in their Origins yet? From what I can tell they seem to have good reviews and can be had for fairly cheap. Curious to know what people think of these. Thanks!



Hey fellas! Well, curiosity got the better of me and I went ahead and ordered the new(ish) JJ E83CC frame grid to try out in v1/v2 of my ORI50H. Just thought I'd share my experience in case anyone else was curious about these tubes.

Gotta say, after trying it for several days and various combinations with a tungsol reissue and a jj ecc83s in v1/v2, I'm a little disappointed. Didn't try it in v3, so maybe it's better as a phase inverter, I don't know. It's probably a decent tube in certain amps, with certain combinations of tubes/speakers, maybe sounds better with single coil pickups, but it certainly didn't do it for me and my particular setup. I mainly play a Les Paul, I've got a closed 2x12 cab with a V30 and a G12H (55), and I've been using the stock JJ power tubes, tungsol (v1), JJ ecc83s (v2), and jj ecc803s (v3) - a combination I like and really works for me.

When I put the frame grid in v1, the thing that really struck me was that there was way too much bottom end for my taste. got a little better when I put the tungsol back in v1 and the frame grid in v2, but still wasn't great. Found myself turning the presence, tilt, treble knobs up, and turning the bass knob down really low to try and get a good sound out of it, if you can believe that. I think part of the problem may have been the combination with the G12H... Fuckin' hell. The G12H was all I could hear and not in a good way. It really bothered me even though this speaker normally sounds quite good. I tried to like the frame grid, but out it went and I'm back to using the tungsol and ecc83s instead. A drastic improvement if you ask me. Much fuller, more balanced and pleasant tones to my ears.

Keep in mind, I'm very much a novice with tubes, and I don't have the wealth of experience or the luxury of having loads of gear to experiment with that some of you guys have, so my opinion is very limited and probably not worth that much to be honest haha! Hopefully someone will come along with a more informed opinion on these tubes. Cheers for now folks!


----------



## BanditPanda

It's what pleases you that counts Matt.
Rock on.
BP


----------



## Martin Adams

Some interesting things I’ve discovered with my 50H 
The tone can sound different depending on Gain setting and MV setting.
This has a huge bearing on using pedals such as Tube Screamers or Boss SD-1 etc as they suck out bass
For home use I turned MV to about 2 on low power ( I’m aware it needs to be cranked ) and turn gain to around 7/8
As you do you hear the amp tone change and a lot more bass fill the tone. Adjust the Tilt by turning more clockwise and then hit the Boss SD-1 and result it sounds like a great crunch sound with a full sound and no fizz ... very close to a JCM 800 ( I’m using HB on guitar )
Try it and you will discover it too
My head is still using stock tubes and I’m running into a Zilla Fatbaby loaded with a Celestion Redback


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I no longer use the amps boost either SD1 and MXR10 band eq is the game for me.



Same here I just use a pedal when needed!


----------



## unkhunter

BatmansMarshall said:


> I know Origin have their own cabs. I am wondering though if they are the right choice for my direction. It seems they might be more suitable for the other direction, from early 70s going back through the 60s etc.



I bought an origin 212 for my 50c and hated it. Sounded dead. I put creambacks in it and it barely made a difference. it is made out of garbage fiberboard or some facsimile. Then I found a used jcm900 1960A with v30s. Sounded great. Then I yanked the creambacks from the origin cab and replaced two of the v30s in the other cab with them. Now, that sounds KILLER. THEN...as if I am not enough of a silly ass, I got tired of the clumsiness involved using my 50c in this setup and bought a 50h to sit right up on the 412. I am in origin heaven now, ampwise. I suggest a non-origin cabinet but ymmv.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Question. Cab for my Origin 50 and EVH 5150 III 50W.

I don't have an EVH cab. The matching EVH cab has Celestion G12H 30 W Anniversary speakers.

At the moment I just play the EVH through IRs or an Orange PPC112 with V30s in them.

So while the Orange is not the best match it isn't bad either as the V30s seem to just do the job somewhat.

However, with the Origin head, I am more inclined to want to pair that Marshall head with something like a 1960 which are Celestion G12T-75

Now the fq response of the G12T-75 seems quite similar to the EVH Celestion G12H 30.

The V30s appear to have more high end. I am constantly taming high end.

So do you think I should sell the PPC112 and go with G12T-75s? I am thinking maybe I should avoid the G12M as they are too much like V30s?

Does that seem like a smart idea or a bad idea? I can't keep the Orange if I get G12s.

BTW, I would rather sell my cab than put other speakers in them. I can get a deal there because I have an Orange head I can pair with it.


----------



## RCM 800

I like my PPC112 a lot but Im a V30 guy. I love how they mix in a band.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

RCM 800 said:


> I like my PPC112 a lot but Im a V30 guy. I love how they mix in a band.



Thanks for the help. I am going to take this to the cab section as I just realized there is something else I want to explore, namely series with an 8 OHM cab I have elsewhere.


----------



## Hgvhgvyvutvy




----------



## dslman

Does anyone know if Sweetwater's stock has the speaker jack issue problem , or have they recieved updated stock? The pic shows the updated sticker on the taps, but I don't trust a picture. I have emailed them, but awaiting response.
I'm interested in the 50w head.


----------



## Rod

BatmansMarshall said:


> Question. Cab for my Origin 50 and EVH 5150 III 50W.
> 
> I don't have an EVH cab. The matching EVH cab has Celestion G12H 30 W Anniversary speakers.
> 
> At the moment I just play the EVH through IRs or an Orange PPC112 with V30s in them.
> 
> So while the Orange is not the best match it isn't bad either as the V30s seem to just do the job somewhat.
> 
> However, with the Origin head, I am more inclined to want to pair that Marshall head with something like a 1960 which are Celestion G12T-75
> 
> Now the fq response of the G12T-75 seems quite similar to the EVH Celestion G12H 30.
> 
> The V30s appear to have more high end. I am constantly taming high end.
> 
> So do you think I should sell the PPC112 and go with G12T-75s? I am thinking maybe I should avoid the G12M as they are too much like V30s?
> 
> Does that seem like a smart idea or a bad idea? I can't keep the Orange if I get G12s.
> 
> BTW, I would rather sell my cab than put other speakers in them. I can get a deal there because I have an Orange head I can pair with it.


i
I would try to find a 1960 strait front cab with Greenbacks for the Origin 50.. imho.. with Plexi Type Marshalls, Greenbacks seem to always sound the best.. even over the G12-65 75 and 80. Never been a fan of the Creambacks.or Vintage 30’s and the G12H30 although I do like the V Type Celestion mixed with other speakers


----------



## Barry A

New Origin 50h with Origin 212 owner here! I’m a new Marshall owner, and I love it.

I recently started playing guitar again, after a 20 year hiatus after college. Quarantine has given me a lot of time! I was playing with a SS Orange practice amp that has a god awful tone, especially for distortion. I needed an upgrade badly. I was really hoping that it wasn’t my guitar, which I inherited in middle school and has been sitting in storage for a long time. It’s a 1970 Mosrite Blues Bender, and it sounds incredible on the Origin amp. 

When I first received my amp, I wasn’t too thrilled with the tone coming out of my Big Muff. I’ve been playing a lot of Pumpkins, Siamese Dream era, and was going for that deep, growly fuzz sound that defined them. So I swapped the V1 and V2 tubes out with Tungsols 12AX7 and a Sovtek in the PI and I am in love! Sounds amazing! 

There is still some background fuzz that I’d like to eliminate. It’s pretty prominent when I’m playing low level volume, and I’m wondering if anybody’s tried EHX tubes in the PI or the power tubes? I’m reading that these can help with background fuzz. Or just invest in a noise gate? Thanks!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Barry A said:


> New Origin 50h with Origin 212 owner here! I’m a new Marshall owner, and I love it.
> 
> I recently started playing guitar again, after a 20 year hiatus after college. Quarantine has given me a lot of time! I was playing with a SS Orange practice amp that has a god awful tone, especially for distortion. I needed an upgrade badly. I was really hoping that it wasn’t my guitar, which I inherited in middle school and has been sitting in storage for a long time. It’s a 1970 Mosrite Blues Bender, and it sounds incredible on the Origin amp.
> 
> When I first received my amp, I wasn’t too thrilled with the tone coming out of my Big Muff. I’ve been playing a lot of Pumpkins, Siamese Dream era, and was going for that deep, growly fuzz sound that defined them. So I swapped the V1 and V2 tubes out with Tungsols 12AX7 and a Sovtek in the PI and I am in love! Sounds amazing!
> 
> There is still some background fuzz that I’d like to eliminate. It’s pretty prominent when I’m playing low level volume, and I’m wondering if anybody’s tried EHX tubes in the PI or the power tubes? I’m reading that these can help with background fuzz. Or just invest in a noise gate? Thanks!


 To the forum mine tend to run pretty quiet, but I am also using a SD1 for the dirt, and not using the amps boost.
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## MatFnEhUK

Barry A said:


> New Origin 50h with Origin 212 owner here! I’m a new Marshall owner, and I love it.
> 
> I recently started playing guitar again, after a 20 year hiatus after college. Quarantine has given me a lot of time! I was playing with a SS Orange practice amp that has a god awful tone, especially for distortion. I needed an upgrade badly. I was really hoping that it wasn’t my guitar, which I inherited in middle school and has been sitting in storage for a long time. It’s a 1970 Mosrite Blues Bender, and it sounds incredible on the Origin amp.
> 
> When I first received my amp, I wasn’t too thrilled with the tone coming out of my Big Muff. I’ve been playing a lot of Pumpkins, Siamese Dream era, and was going for that deep, growly fuzz sound that defined them. So I swapped the V1 and V2 tubes out with Tungsols 12AX7 and a Sovtek in the PI and I am in love! Sounds amazing!
> 
> There is still some background fuzz that I’d like to eliminate. It’s pretty prominent when I’m playing low level volume, and I’m wondering if anybody’s tried EHX tubes in the PI or the power tubes? I’m reading that these can help with background fuzz. Or just invest in a noise gate? Thanks!



Cool man. Enjoy your new amp! Good call on changing the preamp tubes. I thought it made a big improvement too. I’ve got a similar arrangement of preamp tubes in mine. I’ve also got the origin 2x12 cab. You happy with the stock speakers in it?


----------



## MarshallDog

Welcome aboard new MF’r and congrats on your new amp. V1 is the most important for affecting noise. I would try an EH or maybe a Tube Store 7027 Preferred Series in V1 but the 7025 may drop a bit of gain/compression to e which I believe you are after?! I have found EH tubes to be very quiet with little to no hum in amps with these issues. Good luck!


----------



## Barry A

MatFnEhUK said:


> Cool man. Enjoy your new amp! Good call on changing the preamp tubes. I thought it made a big improvement too. I’ve got a similar arrangement of preamp tubes in mine. I’ve also got the origin 2x12 cab. You happy with the stock speakers in it?


I am actually happy with the speakers in it! I know a lot of peeps on the forums suggest an upgrade, so maybe I’ll do that down the road. I’d like to warm up the clean tones a bit and eliminate some of the background buzz when using the gain switch. But it sounds like a lot of peeps use a an SD-1 pedal up front, which I’ll order today! Good tips guys, thanks.


----------



## Barry A

MarshallDog said:


> Welcome aboard new MF’r and congrats on your new amp. V1 is the most important for affecting noise. I would try an EH or maybe a Tube Store 7027 Preferred Series in V1 but the 7025 may drop a bit of gain/compression to e which I believe you are after?! I have found EH tubes to be very quiet with little to no hum in amps with these issues. Good luck!


Thanks! I’ll order a few of these and see how they work. Would a change of power tubes help with the hum?


----------



## Barry A

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To the forum mine tend to run pretty quiet, but I am also using a SD1 for the dirt, and not using the amps boost.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Is a cheap $50 SD1 okay or would a low hum Waza SD1 eliminate the hum?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Barry A said:


> Is a cheap $50 SD1 okay or would a low hum Waza SD1 eliminate the hum?


Mine is the cheap SD1.
But I really don’t hear any hum.
Just the bit of hiss when you step on it, but that disappears when you start playing.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## MatFnEhUK

I’m getting good results using my TS9 as a boost, but they’re probably not as cheap as the SD1.


----------



## MarshallDog

Barry A said:


> Thanks! I’ll order a few of these and see how they work. Would a change of power tubes help with the hum?



I have never had PTs affect hum in my experiences so I would say no but cant say for sure. I would think hum would be coming from a bad power source, cables or guitar.


----------



## Barry A

MarshallDog said:


> I have never had PTs affect hum in my experiences so I would say no but cant say for sure. I would think hum would be coming from a bad power source, cables or guitar.


Oh thanks for the tip, It was my guitar! I was actually playing too close to the amp. My practice space is pretty small about 80 square feet. I’ve moved the amp so I can play about 5 feet away, and that did the trick. Thanks!


----------



## MarshallDog

Barry A said:


> Oh thanks for the tip, It was my guitar! I was actually playing too close to the amp. My practice space is pretty small about 80 square feet. I’ve moved the amp so I can play about 5 feet away, and that did the trick. Thanks!



Glad you figured it out!


----------



## Michael Thomas

So do these amps need attenuators to be able to play at decent volumes and at home and still get the power tube overdrive?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael Thomas said:


> So do these amps need attenuators to be able to play at decent volumes and at home and still get the power tube overdrive?


Welcome to the forum 
That’s a yes and no opinion, I use a mxr10 band eq, and a SD1 or a Joyo ultimate drive, at mid power setting it’s still loud enough for a heavy hitting drummer.
But if I use the Vox Tone Lab, and an amp sim,(68UK) and a tube overdrive, I can play at TV volume.
So no attenuators for me.
YMMV
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Biff Maloy

Michael Thomas said:


> So do these amps need attenuators to be able to play at decent volumes and at home and still get the power tube overdrive?


The 50H has power reduction built in already. 50, 10 and 1 watt. 

Some still want to use an attenuator but imo....why?


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Power reduction or not, 1 watt is loud enough to upset people in the same room trying to watch TV. If you want to get some gain going, it's actually enough to upset next door while they're watching TV. The 20 goes to half a watt, which is still too loud while the missus is watching TV and the kids are in bed... 

An attenuator will bring that power reduction down even further to those levels where it will be TV level..... but it won't sound good, no tube amp will sound good that quiet, I've not heard of one yet.

However, this nifty little amp has a trick up its sleeve.
You can run the DI out into an audio interface and listen to it through headphones with no speaker connected. So it'll be silent if you want it to be?

My only trouble is the sound of the strings on my Les Paul are too loud for my wife when she's playing her game or watching TV. Which is why I have a band room, happy days.


----------



## Barry A

Michael Thomas said:


> So do these amps need attenuators to be able to play at decent volumes and at home and still get the power tube overdrive?


Michael, I put an EHX Soul Food in front and the tone is lush and sweet, as if you have MV and gain past 1:00. Even with MV at 8:00 on 1 watt, you have an amazing tone at bedroom volumes.


----------



## Martin Adams

Tried a different approach today with the Origin 50H .. no effects at all and using the Marshall Website guide for settings

The result with guitar straight in was impressive even on low power setting and a full sound too.

This was better than I could achieve with pedals for drive and really was Marshall growl 

The disadvantage is no fx such as delay or reverb and only boost is onboard or old school guitar volume 

Maybe this is what Marshall had in mind although I do still find its frustrating the fx loop is not that usable at high MV levels in which it asks the question why did they add it at all ?


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum
> That’s a yes and no opinion, I use a mxr10 band eq, and a SD1 or a Joyo ultimate drive, at mid power setting it’s still loud enough for a heavy hitting drummer.
> But if I use the Vox Tone Lab, and an amp sim,(68UK) and a tube overdrive, I can play at TV volume.
> So no attenuators for me.
> YMMV
> Cheers
> Mitch



What Mitch said...its all how you use it, what tones you expect and what geetar you use. IMO its one great sounding lower gain amp. Add a pedal and you have as much gain as you can handle!


----------



## MatFnEhUK

Just curious, if Marshall were ever to make a new version of the Origin series, what are some of the improvements you guys would like to see to them?


----------



## Martin Adams

MatFnEhUK said:


> Just curious, if Marshall were ever to make a new version of the Origin series, what are some of the improvements you guys would like to see to them?


I would add a better pre amp gain stage and a better FX loop and add a reverb to it


----------



## MatFnEhUK

Martin Adams said:


> I would add a better pre amp gain stage and a better FX loop and add a reverb to it



What’s wrong with the fx loop? I haven’t had any issue with mine so far. My problem is with the boost. I wish they had made it a little better.


----------



## MarshallDog

Id change nothing other than a standby switch!


----------



## Biff Maloy

Put a $#!+ switch on the back to operate the effects loop so those that just can't bring themselves to plug in one more 1/4 cable next to the two to three 1/4 cables and power chord you're plugging in already. 

Personally I think the amp is fine like it is.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MatFnEhUK said:


> What’s wrong with the fx loop? I haven’t had any issue with mine so far. My problem is with the boost. I wish they had made it a little better.


I no longer use the boost function, seems kind of muddy, but I am still using the SD1 for gain.
I don’t think I would want anything but a stand by switch.
Cheers


----------



## WienerDog

Add a little more gain to the boost function.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

A built in Sega Mega Drive Synthesizer? 

Well, that was what some people thought I was proposing to do...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> A built in Sega Mega Drive Synthesizer?
> 
> Well, that was what some people thought I was proposing to do...


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>


You think I'm joking... search for that, it exists.... now...


----------



## Martin Adams

MatFnEhUK said:


> What’s wrong with the fx loop? I haven’t had any issue with mine so far. My problem is with the boost. I wish they had made it a little better.


As you crank the MV and pre amp vol the fx loop distorts pedals such as reverb and delay. It’s due to where they put the FX loop in the design. I agree the boost could be better as it changes the tone too much and an adjustable level would be nice


----------



## Biff Maloy

The recent loop issue that has popped up. 

I've had my 20H since they came out. I've since moved to an out front approach with time based effects since I'm using an Echoplex copy with it. But, i have extensively used a Flashback X4 Delay and Hall of Fame in the loop with no issues like has been describe as of late. 

The problems sound like when you get your effects setup and sounding good at a lower volume them the amp is turned up louder then the effect is too much. Maybe there's something I'm missing because readjusting an effect for the volume being used is normal. I have to do the same thing with my 2525H which is where that X4 and HOF reside now. With the amp at very low and reasonable volumes i tend to have a wetter signal but if i crank it i back the effect level down to match.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

With regards the FX loop, it's right after V2, before all the power scaling section, which is followed by V3.

Which appears to be a normal place to put it (if the theory that the PI is part of the power amp section)..... it's where it is on the clean channel of Dave Friedmans Brown Eye after all... :-/ 

But really, cranking the amp will start to break up the power amp, thus its gonna effect how your entire signal will sound...

I can't really work out where people would be happy with it. After the master volume so the effect has full control of the end result? 
In fact.... IF the Origin had a PPIMV, but still have it's current volume, you would effectively have an FX Loop volume, before the master volume... tweakability in spades. 

As it stands, if you've set the gain with the MV down, it will sound different with the master up. That's just how it is....  

Ah well...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> You think I'm joking... search for that, it exists.... now...



I did think you were joking, that is one hell of a Tone changing device.
Just not for me.
Cheers


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I did think you were joking, that is one hell of a Tone changing device.
> Just not for me.
> Cheers


I'm with you Mitch,.....


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I did think you were joking, that is one hell of a Tone changing device.
> Just not for me.
> Cheers


Well, I was joking about this been added into the already versatile features of this particular amplifier.... But, it does exist, which made me smile this morning....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Well, I was joking about this been added into the already versatile features of this particular amplifier.... But, it does exist, which made me smile this morning....


Cool


----------



## Barry A

Biff Maloy said:


> Put a $#!+ switch on the back to operate the effects loop so those that just can't bring themselves to plug in one more 1/4 cable next to the two to three 1/4 cables and power chord you're plugging in already.
> 
> Personally I think the amp is fine like it is.



second this. The Footswitch is taking up valuable real estate on my pedal board, just to run an FX loop.


----------



## idw357

MatFnEhUK said:


> What’s wrong with the fx loop? I haven’t had any issue with mine so far. My problem is with the boost. I wish they had made it a little better.



I just bought an Origin50 amp head from American musical supply, the mfg date is Nov 2018 (weird). Anyway, there is really no clean volume. Once I open up the gain, there is tons of volume. Is this typical of the Origin series? I'm playing thru a fender Hot Rod extension speaker rated at 80 watts RMS. The power switch is on high.

Thank you


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> I just bought an Origin50 amp head from American musical supply, the mfg date is Nov 2018 (weird). Anyway, there is really no clean volume. Once I open up the gain, there is tons of volume. Is this typical of the Origin series? I'm playing thru a fender Hot Rod extension speaker rated at 80 watts RMS. The power switch is on high.
> 
> Thank you


That is the way mine work.
I keep my gain at 5 volume is wherever I need to be but, it does start to break up after 3 but I also have the boost off.


----------



## idw357

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is the way mine work.
> I keep my gain at 5 volume is wherever I need to be but, it does start to break up after 3 but I also have the boost off.



Thanks Mitch, that is very helpful. I do love the sound better than the Fender (surprised at THAT). But where is the Boost? It's not on the panel, so u must be referring to the pedal? Will that actually boost the overall volume? Got an outdoor free to all gig next Sunday and can't wait to use this baby.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> Thanks Mitch, that is very helpful. I do love the sound better than the Fender (surprised at THAT). But where is the Boost? It's not on the panel, so u must be referring to the pedal? Will that actually boost the overall volume? Got an outdoor free to all gig next Sunday and can't wait to use this baby.


The boost works with the pedal or you pull the gain knob out.
I quit using mine because it seems to muddy the amp up a bit to my ears.
It does boost volume just a bit but I have never used in that aspect, give it a try you might be surprised.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## idw357

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I no longer use the boost function, seems kind of muddy, but I am still using the SD1 for gain.
> I don’t think I would want anything but a stand by switch.
> Cheers


What's the SD1? Ditto on the standby.


----------



## idw357

Holy crap, I did not see the gain pull knob in the super tiny 4 font front panel description. Can't wait to try that tomorrow, everyone's sleeping now. Also, if by SD1 you meant Super Overdrive pedal, I use the Fender Pugilist. Lots of distortion shaping capability. I know that will boost the volume, but it will be far from clean.


----------



## idw357

Rod said:


> JJ’s ..the ECC83 version have lots of gain and smoother highs. I like a mix of those and the Mullard reissue. These both sound very good with my Origin 50 head. I also use a hemp cone Tone Tubby Red alnico 50 watt speaker with it.. sounds like my old Plexi.. I keep the god awful boost off, full power, master volume on 7 or 8 and preamp gain at noon....for overdrive tones, lots of Lovepedals. It’s made for a good pedal platform because our bluesrock band ends up playing a variety of venues where some times you can play loud, and other venues ya gotta keep the volume in check... the Origin always sounds great at any venue I’ve played....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0A9F61BF-10B8-40A4-BAE6-B0EB56A1DC62
> 
> 
> 
> __ Rod
> __ Apr 1, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39A78AD0-1F20-4AF2-B93F-F9364C2B55DB
> 
> 
> 
> __ Rod
> __ Apr 1, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC5E5CE6-6587-4AC0-A053-43FB851DE3B2
> 
> 
> 
> __ Rod
> __ Jul 12, 2019


Rod, which do you like better, the PAL959 or the SexyDrive MKII??


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> What's the SD1? Ditto on the standby.


It’s the yellow Boss super overdrive


----------



## cspencer

HI, I'm thinking of buying either 50c or 20h. I own a DSL40cr and biasing is easy. Is biasing the Origins as easy as turing trim pots? Thanks.


----------



## MatFnEhUK

cspencer said:


> HI, I'm thinking of buying either 50c or 20h. I own a DSL40cr and biasing is easy. Is biasing the Origins as easy as turing trim pots? Thanks.



The 20h doesn’t need biasing as it’s self biasing. The 50c would need biasing when changing power tubes though. I’ve never done it before so can’t say how easy that is to do, but I think it requires opening up the amp which can be quite dangerous if you don’t know what you’re doing.


----------



## cspencer

MatFnEhUK said:


> The 20h doesn’t need biasing as it’s self biasing. The 50c would need biasing when changing power tubes though. I’ve never done it before so can’t say how easy that is to do, but I think it requires opening up the amp which can be quite dangerous if you don’t know what you’re doing.


I done a lot of reading and posted in another thread. The 50c biasing needs the chasis to be pulled out. I've done that before. Too hard. I'll pass on the 50c. Now seriously considering 20h.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

cspencer said:


> I done a lot of reading and posted in another thread. The 50c biasing needs the chasis to be pulled out. I've done that before. Too hard. I'll pass on the 50c. Now seriously considering 20h.


Really? It's just 4 screws?? :-/ 
Well, whatever floats your boat. I'm happy about not having to bias my 20 head also, so... great, enjoy! :-D


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

If it interests anyone, Dave Friedman just modded a 50H for more gain... ;-D


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> If it interests anyone, Dave Friedman just modded a 50H for more gain... ;-D


Have you got a link ?


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Have you got a link ?


I do, but I don't know if it's allowed on this forum, I've been asked not post links on MF, but I can tell you what to search for.
'*Dave Friedman is modding Marshall Origin series?'*


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

I copied and pasted, so it just automatically put the font like that... Sorry, XD


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> I copied and pasted, so it just automatically put the font like that... Sorry, XD


Thanks Jason I will check it out.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## El Marin

MatFnEhUK said:


> Just curious, if Marshall were ever to make a new version of the Origin series, what are some of the improvements you guys would like to see to them?



-Standby. Just for when yu stop playing for a while
-Regulable Boost... Level and/or Gain


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

El Marin said:


> -Standby. Just for when yu stop playing for a while
> -Regulable Boost... Level and/or Gain



May have a solution for that... well, the second one anyway... 

Thanks to Mr Friendman, I now know how to install an extra gain stage, make it foot switchable (so there's 2 channels) and keep the loop active... it requires 1 100k resistor, 1 1M audio taper pot, and 2 wires.... and somewhere to install your gain pot.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Look out Marshallites, there a video of the Friendman mod coming... ;-)


----------



## solarburn

Whoever thought Friedman was the bestest? HIFI builds suits some that need amp to play itself. Some don't know the diff? I find amp builders counting on that. There be a lot of stupid out there...

Yet I have faith with some that can play no matter what circuit. Especially a Friedman circuit. He still pails to a Marshall build. And he knows it. Must be hard to be dumping yet whispering the best bottom push ever...


----------



## solarburn

Was.


----------



## El Marin

El Marin said:


> -Standby. Just for when yu stop playing for a while
> -Regulable Boost... Level and/or Gain



AND external bias test points and pot



Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> May have a solution for that... well, the second one anyway...



Tell me... please


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

El Marin said:


> AND external bias test points and pot
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me... please



By adding a second gain channel, with it's own control.

Search google for '*Dave Friedman is modding Marshall Origin series?'*
And go to page 4, I'll try draw my schematics for it soon.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Interesting.....



It's alright Solarburn, I don't worship in the church of Friedman. Though, all the best to him and his business.

I wouldn't say I'm that fussed really about what I play, I like some things more than others. And I don't really like all that much gain. But I do like to tinker, and I got this amp to be tinkered with (like the classic's it's circuit belies! That's contrary to popular belief!)
But I see potential for this circuit to achieve what people want it to do, though it may require some lateral thinking, and tinkering! :-D


----------



## solarburn

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Interesting.....
> 
> 
> 
> It's alright Solarburn, I don't worship in the church of Friedman. Though, all the best to him and his business.
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm that fussed really about what I play, I like some things more than others. And I don't really like all that much gain. But I do like to tinker, and I got this amp to be tinkered with (like the classic's it's circuit belies! That's contrary to popular belief!)
> But I see potential for this circuit to achieve what people want it to do, though it may require some lateral thinking, and tinkering! :-D




Sometimes you go ballz deep. Most Brown their bread and spread butter just to make it...real slippery.

Tone and playing doesn't need Friedman to seal the deal. How ever we do...Marshall rips. Grab a neck and who gives a shit the builder? Maybe some prissy bitch? Not a Marshall player.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Sometimes you go ballz deep. Most Brown their bread and spread butter just to make it...real slippery.
> 
> Tone and playing doesn't need Friedman to seal the deal. How ever we do...Marshall rips. Grab a neck and who gives a shit the builder? Maybe some prissy bitch? Not a Marshall player.



I'm just as happy plugging straight in, and cranking whatever amp and guitar I got and just rockin that. That's the way my drummer keeps saying I should, and stop fiddling. 
But it's nice sometimes to add salt and pepper and a lil spice.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Ok, so finally (after painting my daughters bedroom entirely in pink) I managed to get those drawings done up. 

First is a diagram showing where the connections are on the board, as they look from underneath my 20w (I would presume the preamp isn't all that different in layout and components to the 50w, up until the PI. And the loop is probably identical in operation.... Ie. if it defaults to off without the footswitch plugged in, it's the same.)




The second is how this would equate to a schematic, started getting carried away with it. 




But on both of them I've shown where I would connect up the output of pin 1 to the fx return. I don't know what Dave has done to take the loop out. Unless he's bypassed it and gone to the capacitor(C50) :-/ maybe?.

Anyway, if you sent it to the send, that gain increase would always be there, you could add a pot between it to control it, the current gain would probably work just fine. But you would probably cut the trace from the cathode at that point right? So it's all coming from the anode(plate).

If however you route that to the return and leave the cathode alone, now every time you switch the loop, it switches to the return, switches your extra gain stage on.... You have a footswitchable channel 2. The Fx loop works on that channel, and again you could have a pot in between to bring that gain down so it's just the same as the current fx loop on/off.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Also... Solving the fx loop always defaulting to off situation... I would imagine if you connected up the return on the relay to the output of the relay, it would make the switch redundant, and be always on... So that's 1 wire to do, easy, no probs...


----------



## idw357

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The boost works with the pedal or you pull the gain knob out.
> I quit using mine because it seems to muddy the amp up a bit to my ears.
> It does boost volume just a bit but I have never used in that aspect, give it a try you might be surprised.
> Cheers
> Mitch


For the life of me cant figure out how to start a new thread. Has anyone played the origin 50 thru the origin twin 12 cabinet rated for 160 watts? Does it sound and good? Can't figure out how they can sell that cab for $300.


----------



## Biff Maloy

idw357 said:


> For the life of me cant figure out how to start a new thread. Has anyone played the origin 50 thru the origin twin 12 cabinet rated for 160 watts? Does it sound and good? Can't figure out how they can sell that cab for $300.



It's material construction being MDF instead of the more expensive birch plus the speakers are budget price. 

It's up to your experiences whether or not the difference matters.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> For the life of me cant figure out how to start a new thread. Has anyone played the origin 50 thru the origin twin 12 cabinet rated for 160 watts? Does it sound and good? Can't figure out how they can sell that cab for $300.


Sorry I have not , I have only played mine through MG cabs .
One is loaded with a pair of greenback’s, and the other one has got a pair of Emince golds.
Cheers


----------



## MatFnEhUK

idw357 said:


> For the life of me cant figure out how to start a new thread. Has anyone played the origin 50 thru the origin twin 12 cabinet rated for 160 watts? Does it sound and good? Can't figure out how they can sell that cab for $300.


I’ve got one and to be honest I kind of regret it. It’s not terrible but I would have done better to just buy one of those Harley Benton 2x12s with the vintage 30s, or bought something used. The origin 2x12 is mdf construction and comes stock with seventy/80 speakers (it’s actually rated 150w I believe, at least mine is). I really didn’t like these speakers with the origin 50h and had to upgrade them. I haven’t tried the cab at high volumes yet, but at bedroom levels it’s alright. Build quality is otherwise good and it looks cool at least. But yeah, with the speaker upgrade it ended up costing me a lot more than the initial price tag. Live and learn I suppose.

*EDIT The tag on the back of the cab says it’s rated 150 watts, but in reality it’s in fact 160 watts (2 x 80). Go figure.


----------



## idw357

Biff Maloy said:


> It's material construction being MDF instead of the more expensive birch plus the speakers are budget price.
> 
> It's up to your experiences whether or not the difference matters.




Makes sense, thanks! But in your opinion (or anyone else), can the O50 drive a pair of 12 inch speakers, like the Studio Vintage 2x12 cab?


----------



## idw357

MatFnEhUK said:


> I’ve got one and to be honest I kind of regret it. It’s not terrible but I would have done better to just buy one of those Harley Benton 2x12s with the vintage 30s, or bought something used. The origin 2x12 is mdf construction and comes stock with seventy/80 speakers (it’s actually rated 150w I believe, at least mine is). I really didn’t like these speakers with the origin 50h and had to upgrade them. I haven’t tried the cab at high volumes yet, but at bedroom levels it’s alright. Build quality is otherwise good and it looks cool at least. But yeah, with the speaker upgrade it ended up costing me a lot more than the initial price tag. Live and learn I suppose.
> 
> *EDIT The tag on the back of the cab says it’s rated 150 watts, but in reality it’s in fact 160 watts (2 x 80). Go figure.





Thank you. The Marshall Studio Vintage 2x12 comes with Celestion V-Type speakers. I would hope that for the money, these would be higher quality speakers.


----------



## tce63

idw357 said:


> Thank you. The Marshall Studio Vintage 2x12 comes with Celestion V-Type speakers. I would hope that for the money, these would be higher quality speakers.



I have the SV20H and SC20H, the SV212 Cab sounds just great


----------



## Biff Maloy

idw357 said:


> Thank you. The Marshall Studio Vintage 2x12 comes with Celestion V-Type speakers. I would hope that for the money, these would be higher quality speakers.



Well that's true in one sense with the V Type being somewhat a budget model. But, several owners have liked them and it's mostly a personal preference kind of thing. 

But, that also reminds me of my Marshall 2061CX 2x12. It came stock with Celestion Anniversary G12H. I have swapped many a Celestion in it. A few out there look for the "best" speaker when in fact there isn't a best in my opinion. It's whichever one fits the amp you're using is more the better term.

The cabinet construction and materials used is way more important to me. Speaker rolling is just a huge part in the lust for getting your preferred sound.


----------



## WienerDog

I love the V Type speakers. I've got four that I'm going to install in my ORI412B cab.


----------



## idw357

Thank you Biff and WD! Both inputs were really helpful. Think I'll be putting that Vintage vertical 2x12 on my wish list. Now how do I get it into my house without my wife seeing that I've bought more equipment!!


----------



## idw357

tce63 said:


> I have the SV20H and SC20H, the SV212 Cab sounds just great




Thanks tce63. I may take a chance on pairing with the Origin50.


----------



## WienerDog

WienerDog said:


> I love the V Type speakers. I've got four that I'm going to install in my ORI412B cab.



So I just put the V Type speakers in my Origin cab. GREAT sound! I previously had some G12T-75s in there, which sounded good, but the V Types are a better match for the Origin.

And just a public service reminder for those who've tried the Origin 50 at "low" master volume levels and weren't impressed: set the master volume at 4 or higher and the amp really comes alive. The gain becomes so much sweeter.


----------



## nrjdennis1

WienerDog said:


> So I just put the V Type speakers in my Origin cab. GREAT sound! I previously had some G12T-75s in there, which sounded good, but the V Types are a better match for the Origin.
> 
> And just a public service reminder for those who've tried the Origin 50 at "low" master volume levels and weren't impressed: set the master volume at 4 or higher and the amp really comes alive. The gain becomes so much sweeter.



Exactly, treat it as a non master volume amp!


----------



## nrjdennis1

It looks good and it sounds good if you use it properly


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/gngPBFyQ]

[/URL]
I do like mine!!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## cspencer

I bought the Origin 20H and an Origin 212 Cab. Had them for a week. Nice set. Returned them for a 50c. It should arrive in a couple of days. I wanted the 50c in the first place. I posted here a couple of weeks ago. Should be the right replacement for the 40cr I sold. Besides the 70s tone of the Origin that I like, another thing is the powerstem. The DSL uses triode mode to reduce power and it makes the amp sound like shit. I think the Origin's powerstem is more like an attenuator. It's good if you can't play full power all the time. Can't wait for it to arrive. Thanks.


----------



## idw357

I finally decided to give the SV212 a try out with my 50H. Ordered it from AMS, tried it out at practice and the sound is fantastic. It's my first Marshall head and cab ever (been a long time Fender guy). Definitely a more well rounded, fuller sound than the Fender's punch and sharpness. The gain works completely different than the Fender - thanks to this forum for helping me get thru that issue. I could not be happier.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> I finally decided to give the SV212 a try out with my 50H. Ordered it from AMS, tried it out at practice and the sound is fantastic. It's my first Marshall head and cab ever (been a long time Fender guy). Definitely a more well rounded, fuller sound than the Fender's punch and sharpness. The gain works completely different than the Fender - thanks to this forum for helping me get thru that issue. I could not be happier.


Congratulations on finding your tone brother.
They Origin’s have kind of a cult following, either you love them (as I do) or you hate them.
Going to crank both of mine up today and let my neighbors know that I am still rocking.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is a fantastic tone , MXR10 band eq, Joyo ultimate drive, the V with dirty fingers pick ups, mid power, volume at 2.
No cops where called, but it was loud.
And the 3210 was pushing the B cabs.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Barry A

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is a fantastic tone , MXR10 band eq, Joyo ultimate drive, the V with dirty fingers pick ups, mid power, volume at 2.
> No cops where called, but it was loud.
> And the 3210 was pushing the B cabs.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Very nice, the joyo OD sounds fantastic with the 50H !


----------



## Barry A

idw357 said:


> For the life of me cant figure out how to start a new thread. Has anyone played the origin 50 thru the origin twin 12 cabinet rated for 160 watts? Does it sound and good? Can't figure out how they can sell that cab for $300.


Hey man, I have the Origin 212 cab with a 50H, and I love. I think it sounds phenomenal. The biggest improvement in tone that I did was upgrade the preamp tubes to TungSols and never turn off the Soul Food. I know a lot of people poo poo on the 70/80s and MDF, but I think it’s a great cab. Also bought it gently used for $185 from GC.
I’m perplexed as to why MDF has a bad rep. Yes, it’s cheaper, but Its much denser then hardwoods, and is going to redirect your sound better through the grill cloth. Not much sound leaking out of the back or sides. MDF is essentially a shock absorber. Not to mention hardwood absorbs moisture and can expand and crack. Also won’t hold adhesive and tolex as well as MDF. Hardwood is more durable, and prolly better for tours and lugging around, but if youre playing at home, the MDF is great. Just my two cents.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Barry A said:


> Hey dude, I have the Origin 212 cab with a 50H, and I love. I think it sounds phenomenal. The biggest improvement in tone that I did was upgrade the preamp tubes to TungSols and never turn off the Soul Food. I know a lot of people poo poo on the 70/80s and MDF, but I think it’s a great cab.
> I’m also perplexed as to why MDF has a bad rep. Yes, it’s cheaper, but much denser then any hardwoods, and is going to redirect your sound better through the grill cloth. Not much sound leaking out of the back or sides. MDF is essentially a shock absorber. Not to mention hardwood absorbs moisture and can expand and crack. Also won’t hold adhesive and tolex as well as MDF. Just my two cents.


All my cabs are MG cabs=MDF , they work great for me, I had traded some MX gear for a couple of 70/80’s when he brings the over I am going to load my B cabs with them.
My Dsl40c’s still have them in place.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## MatFnEhUK

Barry A said:


> Hey man, I have the Origin 212 cab with a 50H, and I love. I think it sounds phenomenal. The biggest improvement in tone that I did was upgrade the preamp tubes to TungSols and never turn off the Soul Food. I know a lot of people poo poo on the 70/80s and MDF, but I think it’s a great cab. Also bought it gently used for $185 from GC.
> I’m perplexed as to why MDF has a bad rep. Yes, it’s cheaper, but Its much denser then hardwoods, and is going to redirect your sound better through the grill cloth. Not much sound leaking out of the back or sides. MDF is essentially a shock absorber. Not to mention hardwood absorbs moisture and can expand and crack. Also won’t hold adhesive and tolex as well as MDF. Hardwood is more durable, and prolly better for tours and lugging around, but if youre playing at home, the MDF is great. Just my two cents.



I’ve got one as well and I agree with you for the most part. They’re fine for home use. I just think that for the price of a brand new one, I could have done a lot better. You got a good deal on one, but I paid quite a bit more for mine and I regret it a little.


----------



## scozz

Barry A said:


> Hey man, I have the Origin 212 cab with a 50H, and I love. I think it sounds phenomenal. The biggest improvement in tone that I did was upgrade the preamp tubes to TungSols and never turn off the Soul Food. I know a lot of people poo poo on the 70/80s and MDF, but I think it’s a great cab. Also bought it gently used for $185 from GC.
> I’m perplexed as to why MDF has a bad rep. Yes, it’s cheaper, but Its much denser then hardwoods, and is going to redirect your sound better through the grill cloth. Not much sound leaking out of the back or sides. MDF is essentially a shock absorber. Not to mention hardwood absorbs moisture and can expand and crack. Also won’t hold adhesive and tolex as well as MDF. Hardwood is more durable, and prolly better for tours and lugging around, but if youre playing at home, the MDF is great. Just my two cents.



I tend to agree with you about the MDF Marshall cabs. I think that one of the reasons it gets a bad rep is that MDF is NOT a tone enhancing material, it doesn't add or subtract anything to the tone. MDF is tonally neutral, that's the reason it is widely used, almost exclusively, in the Hi-Fi industry.

Hi-Fi folks do not want to have any material altering the tone of the equipment, MDF is a perfect choice for that. What you hear is the pure sound of the equipment. Another concern about MDF is, one needs to be careful when changing speakers. The screw holes in MDF could degrade and the screws won’t hold. Although I’ve changed speakers in my MDF cab more than once and it’s fine.

My MDF cab is a Marshall MX112R, I use it with my SC20 and it sounds great,...now. I say now because I changed out the stock 70/80 speaker, (which has a piercing, sterile, unpleasant tone, mostly in the high end), to a Creamback 65. What a difference, night and day difference. The Celestion G12M-65 Creamback is a lush, full, dynamic sounding speaker. Well balanced with a rich and punchy tone.

I also have a Blackheart 1-12 cab, a high quality built cab made of birch plywood. I have a Greenback in that cabinet.

I did do a non-scientific comparison of the two cabs with the same speaker. I wanted to see how much, if any, the birch plywood cab sounds compared to the MDF cab. I used my Creamback 65 speaker, I installed it in both the cabs and recorded some clips for comparison. The amp used is my SC20.

While I was playing I noticed a difference in tone, even though there was quite some time that elapsed between speaker changes. When I was all finished, and after I listened to the clips I recorded, it became apparent that the MDF cab sounded better to my ears, than the birch ply cab with the exact same speaker. Not just the same model but the _*same speaker. *_

Just my , Cheers! 

Pic of the two cabs used,....




_
Sorry about this slight derailment._


----------



## Barry A

Thank you for the side by side comparison, I’ve never seen anybody do one before.


----------



## scozz

Barry A said:


> Thank you for the side by side comparison, I’ve never seen anybody do one before.


Thanks, but it's not a great comparison considering all the intangibles, but I think it's fairly accurate. I used two guitars for a more balanced conclusion.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

With all the Origin talk going on 
I decided to bump this thread 


Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Cheers


----------



## nrjdennis1

What do you think of this look?


----------



## tce63

nrjdennis1 said:


> What do you think of this look?
> 
> View attachment 79425



Looks fantastic


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is a fantastic tone , MXR10 band eq, Joyo ultimate drive, the V with dirty fingers pick ups, mid power, volume at 2.
> No cops where called, but it was loud.
> And the 3210 was pushing the B cabs.
> Cheers
> Mitch




Well done Mitch Rocker!!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

nrjdennis1 said:


> What do you think of this look?
> 
> View attachment 79425



Hell yeah!


----------



## nrjdennis1

MarshallDog said:


> Hell yeah!


Thanks, it starts looking the part now, just golden beads missing on the top and bottom


----------



## nrjdennis1

tce63 said:


> Looks fantastic


Thanks!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Well done Mitch Rocker!!!!


Thanks brother I appreciate the compliment


----------



## Dan Sing

(edited what matters the pre-amp-tube-choice - part)

Bought three months ago an Ori50Combo. Usually, i play two fully bridged 100W-Plexis. The Ori basically has the right sound, but was too 'shrill' (in regard to my guitars with Burstbuckers) & too distorted to my ears or more precisely, it lacked this fabulous clean space that the Plexis offer before those begin to distort.

Thus i tried to tune the Ori 'down' to that quality by changing the pre-amp-tubes. One has to give the tubes a time to 'break up/ burn in' (whatever there exactly happens) & get their final sound, so it became a procedure of two months to get the final result:

The SRV-thing for V1, a JJ 5751 (the 5751 has only 70% power, and V1 is the tube that - as far as i understand - causes the first distortion by clipping; give it less power, thus less clipping, less distortion, more clean-space. Don't know if this thought was correct, but finally, with the two other tubes i changed, i got what i wanted, so it seems to work as thought. Also the Sovtek 5751 sounded good in V1, but this is a Long-Plate-tube and thus not really recommended for combos - the vibrations fr. the speaker could turn any LP-tube microphonic -, thus more an idea for the Ori50H).

For V2 a JJ ECC83MG (mid gain; V2 mainly responsible for the tone-knobs, with the MG-tube in change for the original chinese one, i hoped to bring down the shrillness).

For V3 finally a common JJ ECC83S (V3 is feeding the power-tubes by splitting the signal so that the 2 power-tubes can work in AB-mode - i hope i do not tell bs here, correct me please if i say something wrong -. There too, i thought, i could use a less bright tube than the original chinese one, so initially, i tried there a ECC803S because i had one and it sounded very good, alas that's too a long-plate-tube and those not recommended for combos, but would too be an idea for the Ori50H. So i pondered to buy a second ECC83MG and inserted for the meantime a ECC83S because too, i had one, and to my surprise, that was enough - the JJ ECC83S is known to be more mid-accentuated, some even say dull, in any case not that bright or shrill. So i refrained from to buy the ECC83MG or something in that style, the JJ ECC83S works perfectly there)

Too i biased the amp, finally at the cold side (~58-59mV at CN32 in 50W-mode, with wall-voltage 117V by Variac).

The result is that the Ori has now - in the 50W-mode (i do until now not use the lower power-modes) - more clean space (with gain below 6.5) and is less shrill without the original chinese tubes in V2 & V3.

All knobs are now on eleven, apart of bass (zero), presence (somewhere between 8 and 9) and master (usually like presence).

And now, it makes sense to add distortion-pedals (i use for Overdrive the Marshall Jackhammer Jh1 and for Distortion the Marshall-Bluesbreaker BB2 or the Marshall-Govner Gv2, usually i combine the JH with one of both D-pedals. And if it's not enough,  still there's the mastervolume-knob to turn to 10, and if it's still not enough, then there is this ominous boost-button on the foot-switch (respectivly pull the gain-knob) which i do never use because i never think at it (supposedly because i do not need it).

In the first days, i pondered to perhaps change (but only after this tube-rolling) the speaker too, but in the time of the tube-test-procedure (as i said, two months), it broke up & smoothened and i am absolutely ok with it (and seen the fact it makes 50% of the leight-weight of this combo, and another speaker cannot sound that much better compared to the weight it would add and the hole it would cause in my money-bag, i do not look for another speaker -- if i want really 100% of my tone, i take my plexis and the cabinets with me; the Ori is just my portable mini-plexi).
Only i like it to put the combo at least on a stool or even more high on a box, there it gives a much better sound than from the floor; ...so my next mod will be to put the amp upright into the combo with the knobs in forefront.

Too i fixed two aluminium-heatsinks, a little one between tranny and power-tubes, and a more big one between power-tubes and pre-amp-tubes. The baby gets hot, specially when mount in the combo.




Yes, i like the Ori50Combo: Cheap, handy, lightweighted (!!) and now, after this tube-mod, really astonishingly versatile & good (to my ears).

Btw: Does somebody know what to do for to make the Fx-loop-footswitch working the other way around?


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Dan Sing said:


> Bought three months ago an Ori50Combo. Usually, i play two fully bridged 100W-Plexis. The Ori basically has the right sound, but was too distorted to my ears & too 'shrill' (in regard to my guitars with Burstbuckers), and also it lacked this fabulous clean space that the Plexis offer.
> 
> Thus i tried to tune the Ori 'down' to that quality by changing the pre-amp-tubes. One has to give the tubes a time to get their final sound, so it became a procedure of two months to get the final result:
> 
> The SRV-thing for V1, a JJ 5751 (only 70% power). For V2 a JJ ECC83MG (mid gain), and for V3 a JJ ECC83S (i tried there too an ECC803S, sounds very good, alas a long-plate-tube and thus not recommended for combos - the vibrations fr. the speaker could turn any LP-tube microphonic -, but would be an idea for the Ori50H; also the Sovtek 5751 sounded good in V1, but this is too a LP-tube, thus too more an idea for the Ori50H).
> 
> Too i biased the amp, finally at the cold side (~58-59mV at CN32 in 50W-mode, with wall-voltage 117V by Variac).
> 
> The result is that the Ori has now - in the 50W-mode (i do until now not use the lower power-modes) - more clean space (with gain below 6.5) and is less shrill without the original chinese tubes in V2 & V3.
> 
> All knobs are now on eleven, apart of bass (zero), presence (somewhere between 8 and 9) and master (usually like presence).
> 
> And now, it makes sense to add distortion-pedals (i use for Overdrive the Marshall Jackhammer Jh1 and for Distortion the Marshall-Bluesbreaker BB2 or the Marshall-Govner Gv2, usually i combine the JH with one of both D-pedals. And if it's not enough (distortion),  still there's the mastervolume-knob to turn to 10 (and usually, then the guitar is still not fully cranked; but speaking of the Burstbucker-guitars).
> 
> In the first days, i pondered to perhaps change (but only after this tube-rolling) the speaker too, but in the time of the tube-test-procedure (as i said, two months), it smoothened and i am now fully happy with it. Only i like it to put the cab at least on a stool or even more high on a box, there it gives a much better sound than from the floor; ...so my next mod will be to put the amp upright into the cab with the knobs in forefront.
> 
> Too i fixed two aluminium-heatsinks, a little one between tranny and power-tubes, and a more big one between power-tubes and pre-amp-tubes. The baby gets hot, specially when mount in the combo.
> 
> View attachment 79451
> 
> 
> Yes, i like the Ori50Combo: Cheap, handy, lightweighted (!!) and now, after this tube-mod, really astonishingly versatile & good (to my ears).
> 
> Btw: Does somebody know what to do for to make the Fx-loop-footswitch working the other way around?



If you could explain a little more about the fx loop, you mention to work the other way around?  

I have just completed a mod to add a switch to switch it on and off without the use of the footswitch. 

But, if your meaning the boost to turn the fx loop and the fx loop to turn the boost, that can be easily done by rewiring the jack plug at the end. Swapping the ring and tip. 
As its plastic molded you could probably do this by cutting the wire, stripping it, and connecting the ground to ground, and swapping the wires so they're mismatched, and wrapping back up with insulation tape.
Or just wire up a new jack plug on there.

OR open up the footswitch and asap those wires inside.... ? 

But, why? :-/ 

If it's something else you hope to achieve, we'll have a look into that...


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> FX Loop On/Off Switch installed on back.
> 
> No more footswitch if you don't want, no more dangerous jack plugs poking out of the back, juts a nice discrete toggle switch(can be a push button if you want too)
> 
> Desructions are on the way as well in the next comment, enjoy.
> 
> Parts for a few jobs.
> View attachment 79470
> 
> 
> Open the box.
> View attachment 79471
> 
> 
> Taken out of the box.
> View attachment 79472
> 
> 
> Pins closed.
> View attachment 79473
> 
> 
> Jack plug inserted, pins open.
> View attachment 79474
> 
> 
> Middle pin lifted.
> View attachment 79475
> 
> 
> Resistor and switch installed.
> View attachment 79477
> 
> 
> Ground wire connected underneath.
> View attachment 79478
> 
> 
> Hole drilled and switch attached to chassis. Job done.
> View attachment 79479


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> View attachment 79480


----------



## Dan Sing

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> If you could explain a little more about the fx loop, you mention to work the other way around?



It was an idea i had before i got the idea to change the pre-amp-tubes, starting from the (edit: as i meanwhile know, wrong) presumption (see next post fr.Jason) that the fx-loop is situated behind V3 and before the power-tubes: Put an eq with volume-control (Boss EQ-200) into the fx-loop as a kind of external PPTV (with fine-tone-tuning because it's an eq). Then i encountered the difficulty that the Fx-loop seems to be originally bypassed / off (and with the foot-switch, i switch it on), but for the goal i had there, it would have made more sense to have it on (and to switch it off with the foot-switch).


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Dan Sing said:


> It was an idea i had before i got the idea to change the pre-amp-tubes, starting from the presumption that the fx-loop is situated behind V3 and before the power-tubes: Put an eq with volume-control (Boss EQ-200) into the fx-loop as a kind of external PPTV (with fine-tone-tuning because it's an eq). Then i encountered the difficulty that the Fx-loop seems to be originally bypassed / off (and with the foot-switch, i switch it on), but for the goal i had there, it would have made more sense to have it on (and to switch it off with the foot-switch).



Ah, ok, I see what your thinking is. But unfortunately the fx loop is before the V3, it's actually in between the 2 sides of V2. And yes, without the footswitch, or a jack plugged in the fx loop is connected to ground and thus inactive.
With the plug in, in lifts the terminal, current flows, throws the relay switch over to return, so the signal is sent and returned, and continues on to V2b.

I thought I'd posted the mod I've just done on my Ori 20 for the FX loop switch. It's plastered all over the forum now I think. But that lifts the terminal permanently, and the switch decides whether it's grounded or not. Leaving the footswitch out of the equation.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk




----------



## Dan Sing

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Ah, ok, I see what your thinking is. But unfortunately the fx loop is before the V3, it's actually in between the 2 sides of V2. And yes, without the footswitch, or a jack plugged in the fx loop is connected to ground and thus inactive.
> With the plug in, in lifts the terminal, current flows, throws the relay switch over to return, so the signal is sent and returned, and continues on to V2b.


Thank you for your answer. So i see: already my presumption (that the fx-loop is situated after V3) was wrong, thus the idea with the eq-pedal as external PPIMV [post-phase-inverter-master-volume (i wrongly wrote PPTV thinking it would mean pre-power-tube-volume)] is not functioning with this amp, instead i would this way drive the second part of V2 and V3 - i must now ponder if that makes big sense at all -.

Where at all is situated the Mastervolume in this amp? I just read somewhere else it would work as Pre-PI-MV, thus after V2, is that correct? If yes, i should perhaps pick up my initial idea to buy a ECC83MG for V3, for to tame a little more the distortion caused by V3 when the MV is at 11; perhaps then i can use more the volume-knob of my Burstbucker-guitars .

(Edit) In that matter: And where is situated the gain-knob (which tube does it control) and last, but not least, where is situated the Tilt-knob and how does it work there?

I would like to have the circuit diagram from that amp...


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Dan Sing said:


> Thank you for your answer. So i see: already my presumption (that the fx-loop is situated after V3) was wrong, thus the idea with the eq-pedal as external PPIMV [post-phase-inverter-master-volume (i wrongly wrote PPTV thinking it would mean pre-power-tube-volume)] is not functioning with this amp, instead i would this way drive the second part of V2 and V3 - i must now ponder if that makes big sense at all -.
> 
> Where at all is situated the Mastervolume in this amp? I just read somewhere else it would work as Pre-PI-MV, thus after V2, is that correct? If yes, i should perhaps pick up my initial idea to buy a ECC83MG for V3, for to tame a little more the distortion caused by V3 when the MV is at 11; perhaps then i can use more the volume-knob of my Burstbucker-guitars .
> 
> (Edit) In that matter: And where is situated the gain-knob (which tube does it control) and last, but not least, where is situated the Tilt-knob and how does it work there?
> 
> I would like to have the circuit diagram from that amp...



Sorry, was going to reply yesterday, but was working 2 jobs, and with the kids ect. 

So, yeah, a few people went that route with putting a volume pedal through the loop, but honestly the loop is even before the master volume.

Q1 - Where is the MV?
A1 - After V2b and relays, before V3.

Q2 - Where is the gain?
A2 - The gain and tilt are after V1a, the first half of V1. It goes to the capacitor C42(red one under V1) and over to the front panel board.
It returns and goes through the relay switch(switches the treble peaker caps) and onto V1b.

Q3 - Where is the tilt and what does it do?
A3 - The tilt is connected to the gain pot, and is essentially mixing 2 different values of bright caps. 10nF and 1nF. The lower the capacitance the more highs can pass through. so that's the difference between the lead and bass channels(or amps, JMP amps that is ;-) ).


----------



## Dan Sing

Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Sorry, was going to reply yesterday, but was working 2 jobs, and with the kids ect.



 No problem, i hope, you find with all what you do still some time for to play guitar.



Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> So, yeah, a few people went that route with putting a volume pedal through the loop, but honestly the loop is even before the master volume.


Yes, it doesn't make great sense to put a volume-control in front of a volume-control. So in case, the solution would be to install a true PPIMV, but the amp sounds good meanwhile and i have no problems with its loudness. 



Jason Fieldhouseespk said:


> Q1 - Where is the MV?
> A1 - After V2b and relays, before V3.
> 
> Q2 - Where is the gain?
> A2 - The gain and tilt are after V1a, the first half of V1. It goes to the capacitor C42(red one under V1) and over to the front panel board.
> It returns and goes through the relay switch(switches the treble peaker caps) and onto V1b.
> 
> Q3 - Where is the tilt and what does it do?
> A3 - The tilt is connected to the gain pot, and is essentially mixing 2 different values of bright caps. 10nF and 1nF. The lower the capacitance the more highs can pass through. so that's the difference between the lead and bass channels(or amps, JMP amps that is ;-) ).


 Wow, that's fine information, really thank you . I like to know what a knob effectively is doing.


----------



## Cold Shot

Hey guys! First time poster, long time stalker here! I have just snatched up an Origin 50c on the cheap ($350 +shipping and tax from GC Used) and it sounds AWESOME! The volume, though, is a bit low compared to my DSL40C (Not CR). I swapped the speaker in my DSL for a Vintage 30, which probably had something to do with it, and if I recall correctly, the 70/80 that was in it held it back from being rowdy, too. So I'm looking to do a speaker swap in the Origin. Right now, I'm torn between a G12-M Creamback and a G12T-75. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## MarshallDog

Cold Shot said:


> Hey guys! First time poster, long time stalker here! I have just snatched up an Origin 50c on the cheap ($350 +shipping and tax from GC Used) and it sounds AWESOME! The volume, though, is a bit low compared to my DSL40C (Not CR). I swapped the speaker in my DSL for a Vintage 30, which probably had something to do with it, and if I recall correctly, the 70/80 that was in it held it back from being rowdy, too. So I'm looking to do a speaker swap in the Origin. Right now, I'm torn between a G12-M Creamback and a G12T-75. Decisions, decisions...



Welcome aboard new MF’r and congrats on the new amp. I love mine also!

As for speakers, I love the G12M-65 Creamback but it may be too dark for you. I am currently testing the Creamback M, H and the G12M-70 and not sure which one I like the best.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Cold Shot said:


> Hey guys! First time poster, long time stalker here! I have just snatched up an Origin 50c on the cheap ($350 +shipping and tax from GC Used) and it sounds AWESOME! The volume, though, is a bit low compared to my DSL40C (Not CR). I swapped the speaker in my DSL for a Vintage 30, which probably had something to do with it, and if I recall correctly, the 70/80 that was in it held it back from being rowdy, too. So I'm looking to do a speaker swap in the Origin. Right now, I'm torn between a G12-M Creamback and a G12T-75. Decisions, decisions...


 To the forum 
Love my Origin 50H’s.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Cold Shot

MarshallDog said:


> Welcome aboard new MF’r and congrats on the new amp. I love mine also!
> 
> As for speakers, I love the G12M-65 Creamback but it may be too dark for you. I am currently testing the Creamback M, H and the G12M-70 and not sure which one I like the best.



I dunno, if it's the right speaker, then it's the right speaker. I'm looking to get that fat and saturated Marshall tone, i.e. Robin Trower or Clapton Cream Woman Tone, etc.


----------



## MarshallDog

Cold Shot said:


> I dunno, if it's the right speaker, then it's the right speaker. I'm looking to get that fat and saturated Marshall tone, i.e. Robin Trower or Clapton Cream Woman Tone, etc.



I would say then the g12m-65 or g12h-75 Creamback. The m has a slightly loser bottom end while the h has just a little more sizzle!


----------



## Cold Shot

So my Origin 50c is peaking out at 115 db with the gain on 10, volume on 10, power on full, boost on or off is the same, and guitar (Les Paul Studio with 490/498 set) volume on ten. Stock Midnight 60 speaker.

Is this about what everyone else with Origin 50's are getting?


----------



## MarshallDog

Cold Shot said:


> So my Origin 50c is peaking out at 115 db with the gain on 10, volume on 10, power on full, boost on or off is the same, and guitar (Les Paul Studio with 490/498 set) volume on ten. Stock Midnight 60 speaker.
> 
> Is this about what everyone else with Origin 50's are getting?



Not sure on the dbs but mine is loud as hell. Never get it above 4 its just too loud!


----------



## Cold Shot

MarshallDog said:


> Not sure on the dbs but mine is loud as hell. Never get it above 4 its just too loud!



Mine is loud, but not like my DSL40C. Wondering if a newer and better speaker will wake it up. I can have it on 5 or 6 comfortably.


----------



## MarshallDog

Cold Shot said:


> Mine is loud, but not like my DSL40C. Wondering if a newer and better speaker will wake it up. I can have it on 5 or 6 comfortably.



Sounds like something is wrong? How old is it? Have you had it retube?


----------



## Cold Shot

MarshallDog said:


> Sounds like something is wrong? How old is it? Have you had it retube?



I don't know how old it is, but I just got it last Friday. I haven't rolled tubes yet. They all glow orange-ish like they're supposed to, but I'm going to roll some tonight.


----------



## Cold Shot

Well, just checked the tubes, and the V1 preamp tube was a pinch loose. Pulled it out, put it back in, and made sure the other tubes were snug, and they were. Fired it back up and it is definitely louder! My DSL40C is still beating it up in the Clean/Crunch channel, but I think that has to do with the V30. I'll replace the Origin's speaker in due time, but I'm convinced it is healthy now.


----------



## Dan Sing

Another topic: electricity, ground. 

Tube-amps should be grounded, but in America, there's often no ground-connection. At home, for my SLPs, i installed myself one (with a copper-bar), but when i will play somewhere else with my combo, i am already sure that i will often encounter places without ground-connection. Have you experiences with that? What do you do then? Do you use them without ground-connection?


----------



## Dan Sing

Cold Shot said:


> So my Origin 50c is peaking out at 115 db with the gain on 10, volume on 10, power on full, boost on or off is the same, and guitar (Les Paul Studio with 490/498 set) volume on ten. Stock Midnight 60 speaker. Is this about what everyone else with Origin 50's are getting?





Cold Shot said:


> Well, just checked the tubes, and the V1 preamp tube was a pinch loose. Pulled it out, put it back in, and made sure the other tubes were snug, and they were. Fired it back up and it is definitely louder! My DSL40C is still beating it up in the Clean/Crunch channel, but I think that has to do with the V30. I'll replace the Origin's speaker in due time, but I'm convinced it is healthy now.



And how many db does it make now?


----------



## Cold Shot

Dan Sing said:


> And how many db does it make now?



Dunno. Haven't checked it. Will check it tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Cold Shot

Well, learned a thing or two about using your decibel meter on your phone... 

Good news is that it stayed on "115" more consistently. Bad news is it wouldn't go any higher because apparently phones' microphones will only go up so high before they malfunction. Go figure...


----------



## Dan Sing

Cold Shot said:


> Well, learned a thing or two about using your decibel meter on your phone...
> 
> Good news is that it stayed on "115" more consistently. Bad news is it wouldn't go any higher because apparently phones' microphones will only go up so high before they malfunction. Go figure...


It is said that when you take out 2 of the 4 powertubes of a 100W-Marshall, getting this way a 50W-amp, it makes it only 2-3db less loud.

I googled a bit and it seems that one 100W-Marshall produces - depends the model and the cabinets - between 119 and 122 db. Take two tubes away and it will be 116-119db. You measure with your phone at the 2tubes-50W Ori-amp 115db and then the mic stops working. I would say your amp is ok.


----------



## MarshallDog

So I am really liking the Celestion Creamback G12H-75 in my Origin 50C. However, I just ordered a Celestion Vintage 30 to try in it due to all the reviews and research Ive done on them. I am a Greenback Creamback guy but these speakers sound a bit dull in this am IMO! 

Any one using the Vintage 30 in the Origins?


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Dan Sing said:


> It is said that when you take out 2 of the 4 powertubes of a 100W-Marshall, getting this way a 50W-amp, it makes it only 2-3db less loud.
> 
> I googled a bit and it seems that one 100W-Marshall produces - depends the model and the cabinets - between 119 and 122 db. Take two tubes away and it will be 116-119db. You measure with your phone at the 2tubes-50W Ori-amp 115db and then the mic stops working. I would say your amp is ok.



As a rule of thumb half the power tends to be about 3dB quieter. Indeed.

But then the difference in speaker sensitivity could be 3dB. Speaker sensitivity is measured from 1m away with 1w, and something like a Greenback is at 98dB with 1w. 
So if you keep counting that up, double power, add 3dB. Even the 20w would give a decent volume level at that. Lets see:
1w = 98dB
2w = 101dB
4w = 104dB
8w = 107dB
16w = 110dB
20w = 111dB?
32w = 113dB
50w = 115dB? 
64w = 116dB

Then again, that's all clean power... if you push it more and more, it could exceed these guesses, but not by much really.

Then there's distance... yeah, if this is measured from 1 meter away, great... but what about people 6 meters away? They wont get the same volume.
Then which frequencies are the ones been heard at those levels, perhaps 1khz is been heard at 115dB, but 500hz is only at 100dB, maybe that's by design? So..... Oranges to Speedos...


----------



## Cold Shot

MarshallDog said:


> So I am really liking the Celestion Creamback G12H-75 in my Origin 50C. However, I just ordered a Celestion Vintage 30 to try in it due to all the reviews and research Ive done on them. I am a Greenback Creamback guy but these speakers sound a bit dull in this am IMO!
> 
> Any one using the Vintage 30 in the Origins?



I have a Vintage 30 in my DSL40C and it is a killer. Sparkly highs, thumping lows, and, if I roll off the treble and tone, has a great mid-range push. I would think that a modern-sounding speaker like the Vintage 30 would be an odd pairing with an old-school Marshall like an Origin, but then again, maybe that's not such a bad thing. That's how new sounds are discovered. I'm dying to know how this sounds and works out. I'm looking at an H Creamback speaker as a replacement for mine and I have a couple of questions. 

I love the saturation and overall sound of a 65W M Creamback, but I'd like just a pinch more top end sparkle. Does the H do it pretty well or is it more than just a "pinch"?

Also, did you notice a volume boost when you replaced the speaker to a better quality one, such as a Creamback?


----------



## MarshallDog

Cold Shot said:


> I have a Vintage 30 in my DSL40C and it is a killer. Sparkly highs, thumping lows, and, if I roll off the treble and tone, has a great mid-range push. I would think that a modern-sounding speaker like the Vintage 30 would be an odd pairing with an old-school Marshall like an Origin, but then again, maybe that's not such a bad thing. That's how new sounds are discovered. I'm dying to know how this sounds and works out. I'm looking at an H Creamback speaker as a replacement for mine and I have a couple of questions.
> 
> I love the saturation and overall sound of a 65W M Creamback, but I'd like just a pinch more top end sparkle. Does the H do it pretty well or is it more than just a "pinch"?
> 
> Also, did you notice a volume boost when you replaced the speaker to a better quality one, such as a Creamback?



They say the Vintage 30 is just that a vintage sounding speaker with a bit more 3D sounds tighter bass and a touch more top end using modern material to get it to handle the higher wattages...IDK but I will try it!!!

The H does have a touch more high end for sure but it is nice and not in your face compared to the M (and I love the M's)...IMO its a small pinch thats why I want to try the V30. I really like the H's but they are a bit louder just because of their sensitivity rating and the are a couple pounds heavier if that matters.


----------



## Cold Shot

MarshallDog said:


> They say the Vintage 30 is just that a vintage sounding speaker with a bit more 3D sounds tighter bass and a touch more top end using modern material to get it to handle the higher wattages...IDK but I will try it!!!
> 
> The H does have a touch more high end for sure but it is nice and not in your face compared to the M (and I love the M's)...IMO its a small pinch thats why I want to try the V30. I really like the H's but they are a bit louder just because of their sensitivity rating and the are a couple pounds heavier if that matters.



It CAN sound vintage-y, but I think it sounds more modern. Somewhere between newer metal and Bonamassa hard-hitting tones. Could be the DSL.


----------



## MarshallDog

Cold Shot said:


> It CAN sound vintage-y, but I think it sounds more modern. Somewhere between newer metal and Bonamassa hard-hitting tones. Could be the DSL.



Just installed it now. About to fire it up for a test play!


----------



## MarshallDog

Cold Shot said:


> It CAN sound vintage-y, but I think it sounds more modern. Somewhere between newer metal and Bonamassa hard-hitting tones. Could be the DSL.



Its probably the modern tone of the DSL thats making it sound this way IMO...we will see?!


----------



## MarshallDog

Played it for a while last night and I think its a keeper in this amp over the Creamback M or H and I love these two speakers but the V30 seems to liven this amp up, sounds more jangly live my JMP master volume amps.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Played it for a while last night and I think its a keeper in this amp over the Creamback M or H and I love these two speakers but the V30 seems to liven this amp up, sounds more jangly live my JMP master volume amps.


I have only tried the V30’s in my grandson’s 2-12 orange cab, and I thought it sounded pretty damn good.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Cold Shot

What does it have to offer that the Creamback H doesn't?


----------



## TheRealElChapo

Reply to="MarshallDog, post: 
Warning-long post
I've been swapping speakers in my 50C too! I tried a G12T75 and G12H Cream. I tried the G12T75 first, and immediately liked the firm and thumpy bass response and full mids. The highs are a little tamed but I was able to fix that we'll enough with the tone knobs. I typically am not fully satisfied with the G12T75, but I figured it would sound different in a combo than in my 4x12. It didn't sound as open or present as I'd liked so decided to try the 75W Cream. The Cream was definitely louder (100dB vs 97dB), which I liked, but it had some harsh peaks that bugged me. Maybe I need to change tubes to smooth that out, but in general I liked the presence and open-ness of the H. The H had less bass response, which is probably fine for band setting, but there was still enough bass for home playing to be enjoyable. Due to those spikes, I changed back to the G12T75 to confirm, and yes the spikes are filtered out and the well controlled thumping bass returned, which could be reduced with tone knobs to help cut through band setting. I also have a V30 and M65 Cream, but haven't tried them in the combo yet, though I do have them in a vertical 2x12 together. When I played the Origin through that 2x12, the M65 sounded similar to the T75 and the V30 was similar to the 75W H, but didn't listen long enough to notice details like spikes and presence, and they will sound different in the combo. Plan on trying them in the combo, eventually.
Questions for you guys:
Background info - I hope to find something that has the open-ness and presence of the 75W H, but without the spikes, and maybe a little more bass response, but that's not a deal breaker. I also like how well controlled the bass on the T75 is. I like the amp better in 50W mode, as it sounds more open or has more headroom, which rules out the EVH, Blue, and 30W 55Hz H, all of which I have and like. Already tried the H Anniversary, too fizzy, so that stays in my Fender amp where it sounds great. 
1. Should I stick with the 75W H and swap tubes to smooth the spikes? I believe the tubes are stock. 
2. Could the V30 or M65 be what I'm looking for? I'm hesitant to try them because V30 mids can fatigue my ears at times and I've read the M65 can have loose bass in open back cabs.
3. Is there another speaker that might do what I'm looking for in this open-back combo?
4. Anyone ever close the back of the cabinet to improve bass response? Maybe that will "help" the low end on the 75W H. 
Side note - it was nice being able to use the 50W mode with the less efficient speaker. The 100dB 75W H is so loud you could play stadiums. There's no way you could play small gigs with it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

TheRealElChapo said:


> Reply to="MarshallDog, post:
> Warning-long post
> I've been swapping speakers in my 50C too! I tried a G12T75 and G12H Cream. I tried the G12T75 first, and immediately liked the firm and thumpy bass response and full mids. The highs are a little tamed but I was able to fix that we'll enough with the tone knobs. I typically am not fully satisfied with the G12T75, but I figured it would sound different in a combo than in my 4x12. It didn't sound as open or present as I'd liked so decided to try the 75W Cream. The Cream was definitely louder (100dB vs 97dB), which I liked, but it had some harsh peaks that bugged me. Maybe I need to change tubes to smooth that out, but in general I liked the presence and open-ness of the H. The H had less bass response, which is probably fine for band setting, but there was still enough bass for home playing to be enjoyable. Due to those spikes, I changed back to the G12T75 to confirm, and yes the spikes are filtered out and the well controlled thumping bass returned, which could be reduced with tone knobs to help cut through band setting. I also have a V30 and M65 Cream, but haven't tried them in the combo yet, though I do have them in a vertical 2x12 together. When I played the Origin through that 2x12, the M65 sounded similar to the T75 and the V30 was similar to the 75W H, but didn't listen long enough to notice details like spikes and presence, and they will sound different in the combo. Plan on trying them in the combo, eventually.
> Questions for you guys:
> Background info - I hope to find something that has the open-ness and presence of the 75W H, but without the spikes, and maybe a little more bass response, but that's not a deal breaker. I also like how well controlled the bass on the T75 is. I like the amp better in 50W mode, as it sounds more open or has more headroom, which rules out the EVH, Blue, and 30W 55Hz H, all of which I have and like. Already tried the H Anniversary, too fizzy, so that stays in my Fender amp where it sounds great.
> 1. Should I stick with the 75W H and swap tubes to smooth the spikes? I believe the tubes are stock.
> 2. Could the V30 or M65 be what I'm looking for? I'm hesitant to try them because V30 mids can fatigue my ears at times and I've read the M65 can have loose bass in open back cabs.
> 3. Is there another speaker that might do what I'm looking for in this open-back combo?
> 4. Anyone ever close the back of the cabinet to improve bass response? Maybe that will "help" the low end on the 75W H.
> Side note - it was nice being able to use the 50W mode with the less efficient speaker. The 100dB 75W H is so loud you could play stadiums. There's no way you could play small gigs with it.


I really have no experience on the different speakers you mentioned, I have the head version, and I am using MG cabs , have only put a couple of greenbacks that where pulled from a Vox combo, but they sound great to me.
Cheers


----------



## TheRealElChapo

TheRealElChapo said:


> Reply to="MarshallDog, post:
> 
> Update: Played through the 2x12 with V30 and M65 long enough to critique them with Les Paul and Strat. I set the amp up for edge of break-up and push the front end with two Fulltone FatBoost pedals and NuTube Screamer (yes, sometimes all at once).
> 
> V30 definitely has too many mids and highs for my taste. The extra 3dB doesn't help either, as I dig the MV pretty high up at 50W output.
> 
> M65 might actually be what I'm looking for. It has enough tight bass (at least in the closed-back 2x12) and the presence or open-ness of the notes and chords was definitely higher than the T75. The crunch/sizzle definitely reminded me of a greenback, as I immediately thought of Van Halen's tone when I heard it. I'll have to admit, the added presence was just a tad much with a Strat, but its probably nothing the tone knobs can't fix. It definitely deserves a shot in the open-back cab and will stay if I can dial the highs down and keep some of that extra presence/open-ness.
> 
> Either way, I think the T75 will suffice if I end up not liking something about the M65. That's the cool thing about the T75, it seems to be able to get to "good enough" in all situations. It's the "just shut up and play" speaker.
> 
> Any of you guys that have tried the M65 in the Origin 50C or any open-back cab let me know what your thoughts are!


----------



## TheRealElChapo

Update 2: tried G12M65, sounded pretty much like what I was looking for. Slightly more presence and just enough bass without getting flabby and no spikes. The G12T75 definitely has more of a "modern" voice while the G12M65 is more "classic". I like them both, just depends what you are after.


----------



## Dan Sing

TheRealElChapo said:


> Questions for you guys:
> Background info - I hope to find something that has the open-ness and presence of the 75W H, but without the spikes, and maybe a little more bass response, but that's not a deal breaker. I also like how well controlled the bass on the T75 is. I like the amp better in 50W mode, as it sounds more open or has more headroom, which rules out the EVH, Blue, and 30W 55Hz H, all of which I have and like. Already tried the H Anniversary, too fizzy, so that stays in my Fender amp where it sounds great.
> 1. Should I stick with the 75W H and swap tubes to smooth the spikes? I believe the tubes are stock.
> [...]
> Side note - it was nice being able to use the 50W mode with the less efficient speaker. The 100dB 75W H is so loud you could play stadiums. There's no way you could play small gigs with it.


 IMHO definitively, try other tubes and if you have distortion- and/or booster-pedals, consider even low-power tubes like the ECC803 or even the 12AT-models or a 5751. I ended with a 5751 as V1, an ECC803 as V2 and a common ECC83S as V3, all from JJ, all three short-plate-tubes. I too tried other brands, but those from them that tasted to me have all been "long-plate"-tubes and since i have the Ori50Combo, those are not recommended because they risk to turn rapidly microphonic in cause of the long and thus more vibration-sensible plate-construction, they sit too proach to the speakers of combos.
But first - if you haven't already done this - i would adjust the bias to your taste and only then roll tubes. Be aware that wall-voltage changes in the course of 24h (where i live, the day it is around 112V, the night up to 130V) and with that the bias too. I used a Variac at exactly 117V for to set the bias and i use it also for to play, mostly exact at 117V: i can then "finetune" the bias by turning the Variac some 5V up or down. Do not turn it very much below 105V, because then, the heater-voltage becomes unsufficient -- you would need a separated heater-powersupply for not to underheat & damage the tubes and then you could go down to 60V if you want (something i am pondering); EVH (TrIP - travel in peace, thank you for anything -) shall have done that.
The bias set to the point it sounds the best possible to your needs and your gear, start then with the tube-rolling. After you found your tubes (be aware that new tubes need some 5 to 15 h of running time for to break up & unfold), go for the speakers.

Edit: I do not know if i understand correctly what you mean with 'spikes', but in the way i understand that, a good compressor-pedal (i use the EHX blackfinger) can balance spikes. But the existence of compressor-pedals would not hold me back from first setting the bias to my gusto, then finding my dream-preamp-tube-set and then - if still required - a bettersounding speaker.

Edit#2: I had thought at that yesterday, but then i forgot it while writing: Another pretty relevant factor for the general sound is the pickup-position of the guitar.

One can screw up or down the entire pickup, generally: higher is more fat, more down is more clear.

With many pickups, and that is the point i wanted to highlight, one can then finetune the loudness of the single strings by screwing up the single screws on the pickup. Consider thereby that the more you near the strings, the more rapidly the magnetic effect of the pickups slows down the string's vibration (less with thick strings, more with thin strings), in other words, less sustain. What - on the other hand - in certain, but relatively big limits can be balanced by our many sustainproducing pedals (boosters, dist., fuzz, compressors, etc), thus one has to find out while using the own preferred sustain-enforcing pedals in the own setting how loud one can make a certain tone before it looses sustain because the string is now really too proach to the screw of the pickup.

So first turn the entire pickup pretty high, then start to screw up the little screws of every string that lacks something (by experience mostly the two thin strings), then you will probably rapidly think that's too fat, turn slightly down the entire pickup (step by step, make only half turns, or one turn max), readjust the screws of the single strings (supposedly only the two thin strings), test, perhaps down then one turn the entire bass-side, readjust the single-screws of the strings, etc, step by step. 

This is a longer process, but really a relevant factor what matters the general loudness-balance between all tones of your guitar -- at the end it's a type of indirect eq, but at the source of all later soundforming elements. It's the basic soundshaping: Loudness of single frequencies at single places on your fretboard, and too attack and sustain. What you find there, your pedals, your amp and your speaker do not more need to work at, so they are with that free to work at other spaces.


----------



## Andres Perucchi

Hello from Argentina! I'm not a professional musician and play with a band of friends if my age. I've been reading all the 87 pages and I really like the posts. I've recently bought an Origin 50c. I love it. Use to have a Blues Junior and I prefer this marshall tone. It sounds like the clasic rock I used to listen (hendrix, zeppelin,acdc, etc). I haven't tried it with my band yet. I have a question If someone tried something simililar as this: I have a greenback that I had used on the blues junior and I would like to try it on the origin. I think I will play in low and mid power sow they will be 5 or 10w because we don't play too high in the band. I use to have the blues junior at volume 5 max. As the greenback is 25 w do you think it will be damaged while I don't play at high power? Will it sound better than the stock? Sorry abaut my english and my ignorance. Love from the south.


----------



## steveb63

Andres Perucchi said:


> Hello from Argentina! I'm not a professional musician and play with a band of friends if my age. I've been reading all the 87 pages and I really like the posts. I've recently bought an Origin 50c. I love it. Use to have a Blues Junior and I prefer this marshall tone. It sounds like the clasic rock I used to listen (hendrix, zeppelin,acdc, etc). I haven't tried it with my band yet. I have a question If someone tried something simililar as this: I have a greenback that I had used on the blues junior and I would like to try it on the origin. I think I will play in low and mid power sow they will be 5 or 10w because we don't play too high in the band. I use to have the blues junior at volume 5 max. As the greenback is 25 w do you think it will be damaged while I don't play at high power? Will it sound better than the stock? Sorry abaut my english and my ignorance. Love from the south.


Welcome!

My opinion only is that your o.k. on the low and medium setting. 

I think, even turned down low, the high setting is tempting fate. Don't want to ruin a good speaker, you'd end up having to buy two.

Run on low power until you can get another greenie. My opinion only.


----------



## Dan Sing

Andres Perucchi said:


> Hello from Argentina! I'm not a professional musician and play with a band of friends if my age. I've been reading all the 87 pages and I really like the posts. I've recently bought an Origin 50c. I love it. Use to have a Blues Junior and I prefer this marshall tone. It sounds like the clasic rock I used to listen (hendrix, zeppelin,acdc, etc). I haven't tried it with my band yet. I have a question If someone tried something simililar as this: I have a greenback that I had used on the blues junior and I would like to try it on the origin. I think I will play in low and mid power sow they will be 5 or 10w because we don't play too high in the band. I use to have the blues junior at volume 5 max. As the greenback is 25 w do you think it will be damaged while I don't play at high power? Will it sound better than the stock? Sorry abaut my english and my ignorance. Love from the south.



First of all: In such cases, there is a good email-adr. to have: Service@marshall.com
They are really kind and answer such questions.

My OPINION is: Supposedly it will not damage it *as long as* you stay in low or mid power, but imagine you (or somebody else) put the switch coincidentally on high power... then the speaker will very possibly take damage -- I would not run this risk.

Technically seen, the Greenback would better fit with the Ori20, not with the Ori50.

But if you really think you must test the sound of the Greenback with the Ori, at your place, i would first desactivate the "high-power"-position of the switch: Then really nobody and too not some ghosts can turn the high-power-stage on.
But it requires electrical knowledge because tube-amps run at high-voltage (450-500V) and the bad thing is, tube-amps use to store this voltage in so-called capacitators. That means that even if you unplug the amp completely from the wall-socket, this voltage is still stored, and if you touch now inside on the circuit board or the cables a wrong point, you're dead.

Even if the amp was unplugged from the wall-socket!

Of course, an electro-tecnician knows all that and knows too a way how to discharge this voltage properly, that means without to damage the amp and without to damage himself. 

If you know a tube-amp-technician (or if the store where you bought the amp too repairs amps), then go there with your amp and beg them to disable the High-power-position. Problem solved.

But before you do that, let me put a consideration: 

I do not know how long you already used this amp, you said you bought it recently. It was already said in this thread: At the begin, speakers do not sound how they shall sound, the speakerchassis is rigid and needs a time for to "break in". This can require a time, ~20-40 playing-hours. And yes, to play it loud is requiered for this process. Only then a speaker will unfold all its qualities and develop the sound and the capacities it shall have. 

In my ears, the original speaker is really a good-sounding speaker. I have several other speakers and cabs and at the beginning, these sounded far better than the original speaker. But i forced myself to use the original one and to play it loud although that during that time, it was difficult to find a good sound. But after around two and a half months (and i played it daily more than an hour), i could really here it began to change the sound, it became more even and warm. So i continued the process and then i had totally forgotten this topic.

One month ago then, for to test if my ears had habituated to the sound or if the speaker really had become better, i tested the Ori50C again with my other speakers and they did not more sound better. 

All in general, completely independent of the speakerchassis you use: The sound is always depending the location. Outside your combo will sound different than in a room, and rooms are usually a catastrophe because every room sounds different. And then there is the position of the speaker in the mattering room. In the corner, on the long side, on the short side, where is the door, is it open (room-compression-effects), and last, but not least, stands a speaker on the floor or put on a stool (less bass)? This many parameters to test and evaluate before to touch an eq or change the speakerchassis.

And what matters the question if the Greenback will sound better than the stock: It could even be that one guitar will sound better with the one speaker and the other guitar with the other speaker.
You must test yourself with all your gear and too at all locations you will use the amp and then decide yourself if you like the one or the other speaker -- at the end of the day, sound is a question of taste and taste is individual. 

But consider that the people from Marshall had the option to put a Greenback in (at least in the Ori20) and they did not (and consider, it would have been a big publicity to say: with Greenbacks). Instead, they developed this speaker specially for the Ori (as i read somewhere). You say, the Ori sounds good: The speaker is a part of that sound. 

However, sound is a matter of taste, both will supposedly not sound bad, but give the stock-speaker a fair chance in this test and run first the entire breaking-in-process before to compare it with the Greenback or another already used speaker.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Andres Perucchi said:


> Hello from Argentina! I'm not a professional musician and play with a band of friends if my age. I've been reading all the 87 pages and I really like the posts. I've recently bought an Origin 50c. I love it. Use to have a Blues Junior and I prefer this marshall tone. It sounds like the clasic rock I used to listen (hendrix, zeppelin,acdc, etc). I haven't tried it with my band yet. I have a question If someone tried something simililar as this: I have a greenback that I had used on the blues junior and I would like to try it on the origin. I think I will play in low and mid power sow they will be 5 or 10w because we don't play too high in the band. I use to have the blues junior at volume 5 max. As the greenback is 25 w do you think it will be damaged while I don't play at high power? Will it sound better than the stock? Sorry abaut my english and my ignorance. Love from the south.


Welcome to the forum 
You will be fine if you never go to the 50
Watt mode.
I have a pair of green backs in one of my cabs, they sound magnificent.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Dan Sing

Mattering the Ori-sound. I told you that i tried to get out that "too much distortion"-sound for to approach it a little more to the wide field of sounds that the Plexi offers.

I took two tube-pedals (EX Black Finger and Blackstar Dual-Boost, which both - as little tubeamps - can "tube-distort" by themselves cranking their gain-knobs), put the Mrsh.Jackhmmr, BB II &Govner inbetween for the case i need some extra-spicy overdrive or distortion, and via an ABY i entered on one side this chain in the effects-return (in fact using then the tube-pedals as pre-amp), and with the other cable in the usual mainentry. Now i can use that pedal-chain with the Ori-pre-amp or without: ABY-switch with both paths on "on", the Ori-pedal permits then the switching (fx-loop on: then the Ori-preamp is bypassed, or fx-loop off: then the Ori-preamp is included).

The Ori50 is completely another amp when its preamp is bypassed, it gets this clean space (and loud) that the Plexi has. Any distortion i want i can produce by my distortion-pedals (beside the tube-distortion in which any tube-pedal can be driven by turning its gain-knob), but the really wonderful thing is, i can get rid of the distortion if i want at high volume (what is nearly impossible with the preamp of the Ori) and this way, i can drive with clear tones the amp into powertube-distortion and that is really the Plexi-thingy.

And if i want "extra-high-gain-box full of bees chainsaw"-distortion, i switch via the ABY to the mainentry: then there are in total 6 preamp-tubes working. After some testing, i put for that the tilt on 0 (!!!!) and the gain i use between 5 and full (but mostly on 5,6,7). All other knobs of the Ori are fully cranked except presence (mostly on 8) and bass (mostly on 4,5). Now i have casi two amps, Plexilike when entering via fx-return, and ultradistortion when entering in the main-entry.

So, the poweramp is fully ok, really wonderful, truly Marshall at its finest, very Plexi, but the Ori-preamp is more a distortion-pedal and seen that we all usually have our pedals, i think that the preamp-section has a bad design, covering and suppressing the good (if not superb) qualities of the poweramp-section.

So, try some tube-pedals and bypass the Ori-preamp. IMHO it's worth the trial, it opens the (sound-)space, suddenly you hear that the poweramp is really in the heritage-line of the Plexis. But not the pre-amp. This one is (supposedly) designed to make a compromise with the modern high-gain-taste and in my opinion, they lost there more than they won. However, with the solution i found here, it is ok, i have now really two channels or two amps in one, one is truly Plexilike, the other more modern high-gain with some classic sound-touch.


----------



## cspencer

Has anyone tried big bottle 6CA7 or KT77 in their 50c?


----------



## Andres Perucchi

Thank your Steve, Mitch and Dan for your help!!! I really appreciate. I'll go by Dan's suggestion and run the speaker for a couple of months.


----------



## MarshallDog

Andres Perucchi said:


> Hello from Argentina! I'm not a professional musician and play with a band of friends if my age. I've been reading all the 87 pages and I really like the posts. I've recently bought an Origin 50c. I love it. Use to have a Blues Junior and I prefer this marshall tone. It sounds like the clasic rock I used to listen (hendrix, zeppelin,acdc, etc). I haven't tried it with my band yet. I have a question If someone tried something simililar as this: I have a greenback that I had used on the blues junior and I would like to try it on the origin. I think I will play in low and mid power sow they will be 5 or 10w because we don't play too high in the band. I use to have the blues junior at volume 5 max. As the greenback is 25 w do you think it will be damaged while I don't play at high power? Will it sound better than the stock? Sorry abaut my english and my ignorance. Love from the south.



First, welcome to the Forum! Second the Greenie will be OK but you will have to be careful with it very careful.

I have the Creamback G12M-65 (65w) in mine and love it. This Creamback is basically a higher power Greenback.


----------



## Dan Sing

cspencer said:


> Has anyone tried big bottle 6CA7 or KT77 in their 50c?


Hi Spencer.

No, i didn't try that. I only made a tube-rolling with the pre-amp-tubes for less gainy ones and i ended with V1:JJ 5751, V2: JJ ECC83MG, and V3: JJ ECC83S.

But it always depends the objective. What i was looking for was powertube-distortion, too with clear, loud tones. For this goal, the KT77 is less apt (much harder to drive into distortion than the EL34), but it has a bigger clear tone-range. When you have several amps bridged like J.Page sometimes had, that does not matter, you get the distortion by the bridging-effects, the loudness of so many amps (and cabs) and the then happening interactions between speaker, amp and guitar.

Consider that the transformers of the Ori50 are little, and specially the powertubes are more affected negatively by that "under-nourishment". And i would estimate that the KT77 will struggle more with that than the EL34, at least what matters entering in powertube-distortion. But that's only an estimation, we would have to try that practically for to be sure. And even if i'm right, it could produce an interesting sound because of other factors. Do it and tell us then the results, that's why we are sharing here our experiences.

If you start with tube-rolling of the power-tubes, with the Ori50, you should then control everytime the bias and in case adjust it. The Ori20 is selfbiasing, the Ori50 not.


----------



## cspencer

Dan Sing said:


> Hi Spencer.
> 
> No, i didn't try that. I only made a tube-rolling with the pre-amp-tubes for less gainy ones and i ended with V1:JJ 5751, V2: JJ ECC83MG, and V3: JJ ECC83S.
> 
> But it always depends the objective. What i was looking for was powertube-distortion, too with clear, loud tones. For this goal, the KT77 is less apt (much harder to drive into distortion than the EL34), but it has a bigger clear tone-range. When you have several amps bridged like J.Page sometimes had, that does not matter, you get the distortion by the bridging-effects, the loudness of so many amps (and cabs) and the then happening interactions between speaker, amp and guitar.
> 
> Consider that the transformers of the Ori50 are little, and specially the powertubes are more affected negatively by that "under-nourishment". And i would estimate that the KT77 will struggle more with that than the EL34, at least what matters entering in powertube-distortion. But that's only an estimation, we would have to try that practically for to be sure. And even if i'm right, it could produce an interesting sound because of other factors. Do it and tell us then the results, that's why we are sharing here our experiences.
> 
> If you start with tube-rolling of the power-tubes, with the Ori50, you should then control everytime the bias and in case adjust it. The Ori20 is selfbiasing, the Ori50 not.


Hi Dan Sing,

I am trying to get clean Fenderish sounds. I know, I know, I bought this amp for its crunch tone, but I am simply trying. I use pedals for dirt. I have a Boss BD2 for crunch and DS1 for distortion. I turn both on for a full all-out fuzz. Another thing that I have come across is rattling power tubes!! I had a pair of high GM Svetlana that were rattling. I had to use o-rings to stop them from rattling. But I prefer not to use o-rings because they make the tubes sound constricted. I am now back to the stock JJ EL34II. These are good tubes too - good bass, warm, OK distortion. However, I feel that my preamp tubes produce most, if not all, of my distortion. The best combination I have tried is having JJ E83CC (97/96mu) in V1, Sovtek 12AX7WB (110/107mu) in V2, and Sovtek 12AX7WC (100/98mu) in V3. These are pretty high gain tubes. They are already on the verge of break-up and hence I was thinking, if I wanted clean sounds, I have to either replace my power tubes or use different preamp tubes. I really prefer not to use lower gain preamp tubes because I hear less artifacts.


----------



## cspencer

MarshallDog said:


> First, welcome to the Forum! Second the Greenie will be OK but you will have to be careful with it very careful.
> 
> I have the Creamback G12M-65 (65w) in mine and love it. This Creamback is basically a higher power Greenback.



HI MarshallDog,

How would you compare the Creamback with G12N-60 Midnight? I am considering replacing the stock speaker but it seems to be quite good and versatile.


----------



## MarshallDog

cspencer said:


> HI MarshallDog,
> 
> How would you compare the Creamback with G12N-60 Midnight? I am considering replacing the stock speaker but it seems to be quite good and versatile.



Unfortunately I have no experience with the G12N-60 Midnight speaker. I can say Creamback G12M-65 is very very close if not the same to the Greenback G12M 25W


----------



## Dan Sing

cspencer said:


> Hi Dan Sing,
> 
> I am trying to get clean Fenderish sounds. I know, I know, I bought this amp for its crunch tone, but I am simply trying. I use pedals for dirt. I have a Boss BD2 for crunch and DS1 for distortion. I turn both on for a full all-out fuzz. Another thing that I have come across is rattling power tubes!! I had a pair of high GM Svetlana that were rattling. I had to use o-rings to stop them from rattling. But I prefer not to use o-rings because they make the tubes sound constricted. I am now back to the stock JJ EL34II. These are good tubes too - good bass, warm, OK distortion. However, I feel that my preamp tubes produce most, if not all, of my distortion. The best combination I have tried is having JJ E83CC (97/96mu) in V1, Sovtek 12AX7WB (110/107mu) in V2, and Sovtek 12AX7WC (100/98mu) in V3. These are pretty high gain tubes. They are already on the verge of break-up and hence I was thinking, if I wanted clean sounds, I have to either replace my power tubes or use different preamp tubes. I really prefer not to use lower gain preamp tubes because I hear less artifacts.


For this objective, i could imagine that the idea with the KT77 works; run them then perhaps too with a slightly hot bias, that should theoretically sustain your objective more than a cold one (but try both). If the KT77 then fits your taste, but still there's too much distortion, then, even that you mean to loose then some artefacts, try to change the preamp-tubes for low-gain-versions, specially V1 (it's a trial, if you do not like it, it's reversible): As the first pre-amp-tube in the amp's signalchain, V1 is the tube in the amp where the main-distortion is produced:

When V1 'overdrives' (that means clipps), all following tubes are fed with a clipped (that means distorted) signal, they can not more reverse that: V2 for example is coupled to the eq-section of the Ori-amp and by turning the treble, mid and bass-knobs (which control V2), you can not get out of the signal the distortion that you already produced in V1 (with a cranked gain-knob); setting the gain-control sets the level of preamp-distortion, regardless of how the eq-knobs are set and of how loud the final volume (V3) is set.

Using as V1 a lower-gain-version-tube is always recommended when you want to get rid of too much preamp-distortion. You can then too focus better on power-amp-distortion because you can crank more the (Master-)Volume-knob and do that with an unclipped tone. With a well choosen lower-gain tube, you should have a clear tone until Volume 7 to 8, and up to 10 you should then hear a special (and many people say, exquisit) distortion starting which is the famous powertube-distortion. When you already have a distorted signal (by the pickup, the pedals and by V1), casi you will not hear the effects of the powertube-distortion. And supposedly it is already that loud at Mastervolume on 8 to 9 that you never reach that sphere.
So, what's a true low-gain-preamp-tube for Marshalls:
- The 12ax7/Ecc83 (the common pre-amp tube for Marshalls) has the gain-factor 100 (thus is a high-gain-tube)
- the 5751 has a gain-factor around 70 (Stevie Ray Vaughan shall have used it in Marshall-amps at the times he used those)
- the 12AY7 a gain-factor around 30-40,
- the 12AU7 around 20.

Last both are to use with a certain consciousness, since the technical specifications & requirements are not 100% identical to the 12ax7/ECC83, but in 98% of the cases, this makes no problems. However, in case you want to try them, google please first for these technical differences (data sheets) and read a bit on that topic so that you know what you do there.

Surfing around for you, i just read the following post of a user (https://www.tdpri.com/threads/is-there-a-way-to-tell-a-12ax7-from-a-12at7.485280/): "A 12AU7 in a high gain amp makes it sound like a Twin Reverb with a problem." )) you would then only need to resolve this problem 

For more informations on resolving "too much distortion"-probs with low-gain-tubes:
- https://www.thetubestore.com/gain-factor,
- https://www.fender.com/articles/tech-talk/amp-basics-gain-vs-volume,
or google: 12ax7 vs 5751 vs 12ay7.

Take first a 5751, only buy short-plate-versions, avoid to buy long-plate-vrs (like Sovtek 5751) because those are more fragile and in a combo, the tubes are that proach to the speaker that the vibrations will shake heavily the long-plates and the tube will turn microphonic rapidly.

Btw, general advice with new tubes: Like new speakerchassis, new tubes need some weeks for to "break in" and develope their final sound-qualities (i wonder how often this is done in all these comparisons of tubes-videos and -articles...). So be patient, it will need some 20 or 30h until the tube unfolds its qualities. Many people are disappointed from tube-change-trials because they do not consider that.


----------



## Nick huwar

Hey Gents,

new to the forum. I picked up a 50h and have been playing around with it. I’m using eh 6ca7 tubes in the output. I have to say I really like them. I played around with an rca 12au7 in the v1 and v3 positions to see if I could get a little more clean headroom, nope didn’t work. I’ve now got vintage nos sylvania 12ax7 in v1 to v3 positions.

I do have the origin 212 cabinet, hate the speakers in it as it seems most here do. Plan is to put one Celestine alnico gold and cream in it. Just seems like it would be a good fit.

Nick


----------



## MarshallDog

Nick huwar said:


> Hey Gents,
> 
> new to the forum. I picked up a 50h and have been playing around with it. I’m using eh 6ca7 tubes in the output. I have to say I really like them. I played around with an rca 12au7 in the v1 and v3 positions to see if I could get a little more clean headroom, nope didn’t work. I’ve now got vintage nos sylvania 12ax7 in v1 to v3 positions.
> 
> I do have the origin 212 cabinet, hate the speakers in it as it seems most here do. Plan is to put one Celestine alnico gold and cream in it. Just seems like it would be a good fit.
> 
> Nick



Congrats on the new amp and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Cold Shot

I'm still stuck as to whether or not I want an H or M Creamback...


----------



## MarshallDog

Cold Shot said:


> I'm still stuck as to whether or not I want an H or M Creamback...



I use Ms with mine. I have an H but prefer the M!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Nick huwar said:


> Hey Gents,
> 
> new to the forum. I picked up a 50h and have been playing around with it. I’m using eh 6ca7 tubes in the output. I have to say I really like them. I played around with an rca 12au7 in the v1 and v3 positions to see if I could get a little more clean headroom, nope didn’t work. I’ve now got vintage nos sylvania 12ax7 in v1 to v3 positions.
> 
> I do have the origin 212 cabinet, hate the speakers in it as it seems most here do. Plan is to put one Celestine alnico gold and cream in it. Just seems like it would be a good fit.
> 
> Nick


Welcome to the forum 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## I_Am_On_The_Rock

Hi! I read almost all the messages in this thread.. quite a few!  I'm an absolute beginner when it comes to electronics. So could you maybe help me a bit? I have a Marshall Origin 50c and I want to change tubes.
My questions:
1. Do I have to adjust the bias only when I change the power amp valves? (thus not if I change only the preamp valves)
2. Did I mark the tubes correctly on the photo? V1, V2, V2. And the circled bigger tubes are the power amp valve?
3. There were a few different values for how to adjust the bias, could some confirm what the official value is?
4. Based on my questions, did I miss something or did I understood something incorrectly?
Thanks! I love this forum!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I_Am_On_The_Rock said:


> Hi! I read almost all the messages in this thread.. quite a few!  I'm an absolute beginner when it comes to electronics. So could you maybe help me a bit? I have a Marshall Origin 50c and I want to change tubes.
> My questions:
> 1. Do I have to adjust the bias only when I change the power amp valves? (thus not if I change only the preamp valves)
> 2. Did I mark the tubes correctly on the photo? V1, V2, V2. And the circled bigger tubes are the power amp valve?
> 3. There were a few different values for how to adjust the bias, could some confirm what the official value is?
> 4. Based on my questions, did I miss something or did I understood something incorrectly?
> Thanks! I love this forum!
> View attachment 83728


Welcome to the forum 
You are correct the big ones are the power tubes, small ones are the preamp tubes if number 1 is in the same location as the instrument input then yes the are labeled correct, congratulations on a great amp, I have a pair of the 50H’s
On the 50 watt amps you do need to bias when you change them, preamp tubes no just roll away, enjoy your amp in great health, other more knowledgeable members will be along to give you a better understanding of the circuits and what each tube does, your bias is determined by plate voltage, but I am no tech..
Cheers 


Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Congrats on your new amp and welcome to the Forum new MF’r!

And what Brother Mitch said about the tubes!

As for a bias current value it depends on the plate voltage and what percentage of max tube dissipation you want to bias the tubes at.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thought I would pop this clip in here.
Got to put the volume on 3 with both of them and the 3210...
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thought I would pop this clip in here.
> Got to put the volume on 3 with both of them and the 3210...
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch




Sounds good Mitch, well done!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Sounds good Mitch, well done!


Thanks MD I had not plugged into my Origin rig in a couple weeks, had to let the neighbors know that I am still alive and well !!!
Cheers


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitch, do you ever get neighbors complaining about your sound levels???


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Mitch, do you ever get neighbors complaining about your sound levels???


Only one time, and she told the neighbor across the street from me, about 3 years ago a cop looking for a party at the end of my street stopped and listened to me play and then walked up and talked to me for about an hour, he said that I needed to turn down, but stood out there listening because he couldn’t place the song, lol I usually only play my own stuff,
The rest of my neighbors are cool with my playing, but I don’t blow out the higher volume daily ha ha just on those special occasions.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something I did today to see if I could get the SV 20’s tone, that I had a chance to play through last night.
Cheers


----------



## Trident

*“GO MITCH” *


----------



## MarshallDog

Trident said:


> *“GO MITCH” *



Mitch rocks and his neighborhood is cool with that!! That rocks


----------



## ken361

sounds bad ass


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Something I did today to see if I could get the SV 20’s tone, that I had a chance to play through last night.
> Cheers



Sounds great Mitch, I like the less gain thing! 


It makes one a better player too, imo.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> sounds bad ass



Yes, sounds great!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Sounds great Mitch, I like the less gain thing!
> 
> 
> It makes one a better player too, imo.


Thank you buddy I appreciate the compliment.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Mitch rocks and his neighborhood is cool with that!! That rocks


Hell yea MD , thanks for the support brother.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *“GO MITCH” *


That’s my brother there!!
Thanks buddy 
Mitch


----------



## Liaztraht

Hey, new here, and new to Marshall. I have an Origin 50h being shipped to me right now, and figured I would pop on here to join in and learn tips and tricks. I typically play punk, hard rock, and stoner/doom type stuff.

I've already read the whole thread, and that pushed me towards the Origin plus 2x12 over a hot rod or other cleaner amp.

Tube wise I am good. I have plenty of spares I held onto from a Jet City I sold. I had modded it to take EL34, so I've effectively doubled my power tube stock. I also modded it enough that it was too similar to my Orange CR120h hence selling it off.

For the Origin, I'm planning on running it with a Rat and Green Russian Muff combo. The Orange's clean channel is too dark for the Muff and Rat unless I crank the treble which over powers the ever needed mids (dual band EQ). Have to keep the Rat filter all the way left to get it bright enough for it.

I am also considering running a dual mono set up with it and the Orange's dirt channel. Should be a good balance of bright/dark and upper/lower mids. Or an a/b/y clean/dirty rig. 

On my board there is also an SD1 and 4 knob TC Spark for boost and dirt, and I have a cheap MIAB dirt box for the home stuff if needed.

Looking forward to all the new tone possibilities. This is my first low gain amp since I started playing years ago on a 10 watt Fender


----------



## IOSEPHVS

Was I supposed to get an manual with my ORI50H? When I brought it home, I just opened the box, pulled the head out, took it out of the clear plastic and hooked it up. Last night, I looked in the box for the manual, and there isn't one. I just opened the white box with the line cord, speaker cable, and footswitch, but it's not there either.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

IOSEPHVS said:


> Was I supposed to get an manual with my ORI50H? When I brought it home, I just opened the box, pulled the head out, took it out of the clear plastic and hooked it up. Last night, I looked in the box for the manual, and there isn't one. I just opened the white box with the line cord, speaker cable, and footswitch, but it's not there either.





All it is , is a pamphlet, I too was a bit disappointed with this.
As I have only purchased 4 brand new amps for myself in forever.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Liaztraht said:


> Hey, new here, and new to Marshall. I have an Origin 50h being shipped to me right now, and figured I would pop on here to join in and learn tips and tricks. I typically play punk, hard rock, and stoner/doom type stuff.
> 
> I've already read the whole thread, and that pushed me towards the Origin plus 2x12 over a hot rod or other cleaner amp.
> 
> Tube wise I am good. I have plenty of spares I held onto from a Jet City I sold. I had modded it to take EL34, so I've effectively doubled my power tube stock. I also modded it enough that it was too similar to my Orange CR120h hence selling it off.
> 
> For the Origin, I'm planning on running it with a Rat and Green Russian Muff combo. The Orange's clean channel is too dark for the Muff and Rat unless I crank the treble which over powers the ever needed mids (dual band EQ). Have to keep the Rat filter all the way left to get it bright enough for it.
> 
> I am also considering running a dual mono set up with it and the Orange's dirt channel. Should be a good balance of bright/dark and upper/lower mids. Or an a/b/y clean/dirty rig.
> 
> On my board there is also an SD1 and 4 knob TC Spark for boost and dirt, and I have a cheap MIAB dirt box for the home stuff if needed.
> 
> Looking forward to all the new tone possibilities. This is my first low gain amp since I started playing years ago on a 10 watt Fender


Welcome to the forum 
Congratulations on your new amp 
They can do anything you ask of them and more, plus it still puts a big dumb ass grin on my face.
Enjoy, and post some clips brother.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Liaztraht

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum
> Congratulations on your new amp
> They can do anything you ask of them and more, plus it still puts a big dumb ass grin on my face.
> Enjoy, and post some clips brother.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks man. I will definitely post clips.
Scheduled to arrive next Wednesday, probably won't get to crank it till Saturday. Will also be verifying the bias and adjusting as needed.


----------



## tce63

Liaztraht said:


> Hey, new here, and new to Marshall. I have an Origin 50h being shipped to me right now, and figured I would pop on here to join in and learn tips and tricks. I typically play punk, hard rock, and stoner/doom type stuff.
> 
> I've already read the whole thread, and that pushed me towards the Origin plus 2x12 over a hot rod or other cleaner amp.
> 
> Tube wise I am good. I have plenty of spares I held onto from a Jet City I sold. I had modded it to take EL34, so I've effectively doubled my power tube stock. I also modded it enough that it was too similar to my Orange CR120h hence selling it off.
> 
> For the Origin, I'm planning on running it with a Rat and Green Russian Muff combo. The Orange's clean channel is too dark for the Muff and Rat unless I crank the treble which over powers the ever needed mids (dual band EQ). Have to keep the Rat filter all the way left to get it bright enough for it.
> 
> I am also considering running a dual mono set up with it and the Orange's dirt channel. Should be a good balance of bright/dark and upper/lower mids. Or an a/b/y clean/dirty rig.
> 
> On my board there is also an SD1 and 4 knob TC Spark for boost and dirt, and I have a cheap MIAB dirt box for the home stuff if needed.
> 
> Looking forward to all the new tone possibilities. This is my first low gain amp since I started playing years ago on a 10 watt Fender



HNAD, Congrats, Origin are great amps.

And  to the forum

Cheers


----------



## Edgar Frog

IOSEPHVS said:


> Was I supposed to get an manual with my ORI50H? When I brought it home, I just opened the box, pulled the head out, took it out of the clear plastic and hooked it up. Last night, I looked in the box for the manual, and there isn't one. I just opened the white box with the line cord, speaker cable, and footswitch, but it's not there either.



They may have stopped putting the OM in because they had the wrong info in them about the speaker jacks to stop confusion. Mine came with a pamphlet style manual like Mitchell posted but it has the front and rear panel instructions on it as well. Since my ORI20h already had the jack fix from new, the manuel only added confusion since they didn't match up. 

BTW, Congrats on the new amp. I still absolutely love my origin and have had it about 2 years now. I don't think I'll ever grow tired of it. It's the perfect amp for everything I love playing from the 70s-80's.


----------



## scozz

Liaztraht said:


> Hey, new here, and new to Marshall. I have an Origin 50h being shipped to me right now, and figured I would pop on here to join in and learn tips and tricks. I typically play punk, hard rock, and stoner/doom type stuff.
> 
> I've already read the whole thread, and that pushed me towards the Origin plus 2x12 over a hot rod or other cleaner amp.
> 
> Tube wise I am good. I have plenty of spares I held onto from a Jet City I sold. I had modded it to take EL34, so I've effectively doubled my power tube stock. I also modded it enough that it was too similar to my Orange CR120h hence selling it off.
> 
> For the Origin, I'm planning on running it with a Rat and Green Russian Muff combo. The Orange's clean channel is too dark for the Muff and Rat unless I crank the treble which over powers the ever needed mids (dual band EQ). Have to keep the Rat filter all the way left to get it bright enough for it.
> 
> I am also considering running a dual mono set up with it and the Orange's dirt channel. Should be a good balance of bright/dark and upper/lower mids. Or an a/b/y clean/dirty rig.
> 
> On my board there is also an SD1 and 4 knob TC Spark for boost and dirt, and I have a cheap MIAB dirt box for the home stuff if needed.
> 
> Looking forward to all the new tone possibilities. This is my first low gain amp since I started playing years ago on a 10 watt Fender


Congrats man, and  to The Marshall Forum!


----------



## scozz

Edgar Frog said:


> They may have stopped putting the OM in because they had the wrong info in them about the speaker jacks to stop confusion. Mine came with a pamphlet style manual like Mitchell posted but it has the front and rear panel instructions on it as well. Since my ORI20h already had the jack fix from new, the manuel only added confusion since they didn't match up.
> 
> BTW, Congrats on the new amp. I still absolutely love my origin and have had it about 2 years now. I don't think I'll ever grow tired of it. It's the perfect amp for everything I love playing from the 70s-80's.


What's this "jack fix" thing you're referring to?


----------



## Edgar Frog

scozz said:


> What's this "jack fix" thing you're referring to?



The early run ones had jacks mislabeled with 2x8ohm or 1x16ohm speaker jacks. The manual said either run 1x8ohm or 1x16ohm or 2x16 ohm in the 2x8ohm slots. The way it was labeled on the amp would lead people to run 2x8ohm cabs resulting in a 4ohm load. But there was the problem. When people tried to run 2 cabs in the 2x8ohm jacks only one of them would work, not both. Didn't matter if 8 or 16. You were stuck with only one cab of one or the other.

So, Marshall had their authorised dealers/techs fix the issue of the ones already at their stores/warehouse for both jacks would work (just a simple jumper wire it turned out) and a sticker was then placed on top of the back plate covering the old labeling on the 2 8ohm slots with the proper labeling of 1x8om or 2x16ohm. AFAIK marshall did all the ones later on before shipping out.

Not the best at explaining stuff sometimes so hopefully it makes sense. 

For reference:
The ones that have been fixed will look like this one. You can see the sticker under the 2 red jacks on the right. There's still ones being sold used that have not been fixed yet.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

I_Am_On_The_Rock said:


> Hi! I read almost all the messages in this thread.. quite a few!  I'm an absolute beginner when it comes to electronics. So could you maybe help me a bit? I have a Marshall Origin 50c and I want to change tubes.
> My questions:
> 1. Do I have to adjust the bias only when I change the power amp valves? (thus not if I change only the preamp valves)
> 2. Did I mark the tubes correctly on the photo? V1, V2, V2. And the circled bigger tubes are the power amp valve?
> 3. There were a few different values for how to adjust the bias, could some confirm what the official value is?
> 4. Based on my questions, did I miss something or did I understood something incorrectly?
> Thanks! I love this forum!
> View attachment 83728



Since there isn't an available schematic with a bias voltage and test points like Marshall usually, and conveniently provides, the very first thing I did was open up the amp and check the bias setting from the factory. With the amp On, Power switch set to High, all pots fully counterclockwise, and Boost disabled, the voltage across CN32 was +/- 66 mVDC (depending on which meter probes are connected to which points).

Edited to add: 16-ohm cab was connected to the appropriate output jack.


----------



## Liaztraht

IOSEPHVS said:


> Since there isn't an available schematic with a bias voltage and test points like Marshall usually, and conveniently provides, the very first thing I did was open up the amp and check the bias setting from the factory. With the amp On, Power switch set to High, all pots fully counterclockwise, and Boost disabled, the voltage across CN32 was +/- 66 mVDC (depending on which meter probes are connected to which points).
> 
> Edited to add: 16-ohm cab was connected to the appropriate output jack.


I use a Eurotubes Pro One bias probe for my biasing purposes. Just use matched sets and it makes life simple. 
I may relocate the trim to the back of the chassis. But I may also just wait and see how I feel after doing the initial bias.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

Liaztraht said:


> I use a Eurotubes Pro One bias probe for my biasing purposes. Just use matched sets and it makes life simple.
> I may relocate the trim to the back of the chassis. But I may also just wait and see how I feel after doing the initial bias.



There's really no need for a bias probe most of the time. All you need is a $4.95 DMM, and the schematic which provides the test points and their required voltages. Naturally you want to use matched valves if there is only one trim pot (I really miss my Randall RT503 head) which is why I own a vintage tester that can test for DMC.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

The ORI50H sounds incredible through a JCMC212 cabinet with its pair of 8-ohm Marshall G12 Heritage speakers - sonic clarity.


----------



## Liaztraht

IOSEPHVS said:


> There's really no need for a bias probe most of the time. All you need is a $4.95 DMM, and the schematic which provides the test points and their required voltages. Naturally you want to use matched valves if there is only one trim pot (I really miss my Randall RT503 head) which is why I own a vintage tester that can test for DMC.


I used to use a DMM, but this is easier for me. All the data I need. Plus you can play with it plugged in, pick the best sounding spot, and make sure you don't bias too hot at the same time.


----------



## RCM 800

Liaztraht said:


> Hey, new here, and new to Marshall. I have an Origin 50h being shipped to me right now, and figured I would pop on here to join in and learn tips and tricks. I typically play punk, hard rock, and stoner/doom type stuff.
> 
> I've already read the whole thread, and that pushed me towards the Origin plus 2x12 over a hot rod or other cleaner amp.
> 
> Tube wise I am good. I have plenty of spares I held onto from a Jet City I sold. I had modded it to take EL34, so I've effectively doubled my power tube stock. I also modded it enough that it was too similar to my Orange CR120h hence selling it off.
> 
> For the Origin, I'm planning on running it with a Rat and Green Russian Muff combo. The Orange's clean channel is too dark for the Muff and Rat unless I crank the treble which over powers the ever needed mids (dual band EQ). Have to keep the Rat filter all the way left to get it bright enough for it.
> 
> I am also considering running a dual mono set up with it and the Orange's dirt channel. Should be a good balance of bright/dark and upper/lower mids. Or an a/b/y clean/dirty rig.
> 
> On my board there is also an SD1 and 4 knob TC Spark for boost and dirt, and I have a cheap MIAB dirt box for the home stuff if needed.
> 
> Looking forward to all the new tone possibilities. This is my first low gain amp since I started playing years ago on a 10 watt Fender



Welcome! I couldnt get a big muff or my nano muff to work (also tried a joyo and another cheap one) with my Or20. Ended up going with a JHS Bender.


----------



## Liaztraht

RCM 800 said:


> Welcome! I couldnt get a big muff or my nano muff to work (also tried a joyo and another cheap one) with my Or20. Ended up going with a JHS Bender.


How did they not work? Just a bad sound? Worst case, I sold off a boost I don't use and picked up a Blues Driver.


----------



## RCM 800

Liaztraht said:


> How did they not work? Just a bad sound? Worst case, I sold off a boost I don't use and picked up a Blues Driver.


They were all fine when playing by myself but every time I would hit one while playing with my band I would disappear. Couldnt find a way to EQ them that they would work with my origin. I think you need a true clean amp to get them to work right and my base tone is right on the edge of breakup so it is just too dirty. They seem to work better into my MT15 on the clean side. One of these days I need to try them into my TSL and 2204 but I hardly ever use those amps since I got the origins. Im a newb to fuzzes so maybe I was doing it worng but I twisted all the knobs lol.


----------



## Liaztraht

RCM 800 said:


> They were all fine when playing by myself but every time I would hit one while playing with my band I would disappear. Couldnt find a way to EQ them that they would work with my origin. I think you need a true clean amp to get them to work right and my base tone is right on the edge of breakup so it is just too dirty. They seem to work better into my MT15 on the clean side. One of these days I need to try them into my TSL and 2204 but I hardly ever use those amps since I got the origins. Im a newb to fuzzes so maybe I was doing it worng but I twisted all the knobs lol.


Muffs have a prominent mid scoop. Which is why I combine mine with a Rat or SD1. Stacking a pedal with a more prominent mid boost helps out. Plus keeping the mids pushed more on the amp.

The Green Russian Muff has a a little less mid scoop, and the Tone Wicker Muff, plus a few others have the ability to take the tone stack out.

If you prefer a more mid scooped clean, then a muff type may not be the best choice.


----------



## RCM 800

Liaztraht said:


> Muffs have a prominent mid scoop. Which is why I combine mine with a Rat or SD1. Stacking a pedal with a more prominent mid boost helps out. Plus keeping the mids pushed more on the amp.
> 
> The Green Russian Muff has a a little less mid scoop, and the Tone Wicker Muff, plus a few others have the ability to take the tone stack out.
> 
> If you prefer a more mid scooped clean, then a muff type may not be the best choice.



Im running JB's and V30's plus an EQ set in a frown. I have mids for days I just couldnt get them to work. I dont know why but the tone bender works with my setup so my fuzz search is over lol. Basically I wanted a pedal that works with my setup without having to run another EQ.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

So, today I plugged the ORI50H into my old, early '70s Magnavox-era Ampeg V-4 4x12 cabinet that went with the V-4B amp that I mistakenly sold several years ago. The original speakers are long gone, and I've re-loaded it with four 8-ohm Eminence Basslite S2012 neodynium speakers. It turns out that the Origin is also an excellent 50-watt bass amp.


----------



## Liaztraht

So for those that have poked around inside the 50s, is there a bleeder for the caps?

Last amp I sold had one, and it was nice having the caps discharged before even opening it up.

Amp is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, and first thing is checking bias, then playing


----------



## IOSEPHVS

Liaztraht said:


> So for those that have poked around inside the 50s, is there a bleeder for the caps?
> 
> Last amp I sold had one, and it was nice having the caps discharged before even opening it up.
> 
> Amp is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, and first thing is checking bias, then playing



Congrats on the new amp. I'm not sure about the bleeder. I just took my time, and was very cautious and meticulous.

You might want to reseat the valves. The pentodes have spring retainers, but 2 of my ECC83s weren't fully seated when mine arrived, probably from shipping.

Yes, please post your bias voltage. Out of the box, mine was biased at 66 mV across the test points labeled CN32.


----------



## Liaztraht

IOSEPHVS said:


> Congrats on the new amp. I'm not sure about the bleeder. I just took my time, and was very cautious and meticulous.
> 
> You might want to reseat the valves. The pentodes have spring retainers, but 2 of my ECC83s weren't fully seated when mine arrived, probably from shipping.
> 
> Yes, please post your bias voltage. Out of the box, mine was biased at 66 mV across the test points labeled CN32.


Will do. Just hope FedEx shows up early like they did today. Don't want to wait to unbox it to after work.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

The operational issue that I have with the ORI50H is that engaging the FX loop requires the supplied footswitch (PEDL-90016). This pedal sells for $100, and while it may be available now it might not be in the future. Has anyone figured out how to engage the FX loop without it?


----------



## RCM 800

IOSEPHVS said:


> The operational issue that I have with the ORI50H is that engaging the FX loop requires the supplied footswitch (PEDL-90016). This pedal sells for $100, and while it may be available now it might not be in the future. Has anyone figured out how to engage the FX loop without it?


Just a two button footswitch.
https://www.amazon.com/AmplifiedParts-4334182113-Marshall-Footswitch-Button/dp/B003OYOXDO


----------



## Liaztraht

IOSEPHVS said:


> Yes, please post your bias voltage. Out of the box, mine was biased at 66 mV across the test points labeled CN32.


I also had 66 at the test point. Was a cool 28ish ma on the plates according to my probe. Going to test as is and see how it sounds.


----------



## Liaztraht

Just bumped it up to a warmer bias. Went for a 60% with my bias meter.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

RCM 800 said:


> Just a two button footswitch.
> https://www.amazon.com/AmplifiedParts-4334182113-Marshall-Footswitch-Button/dp/B003OYOXDO



Is it really that simple? I know that the plethora of official Marshall 2-button footswitches are not all compatible with one another. Heck, I can't even find a 1-button switch to turn the reverb tank in my Lab Series on and off. Thankfully, I can use the Reverb knob to dial the amount to none.


----------



## Liaztraht

Had time to make a quick riff video with the Origin and my CR120h in a dual mono set up.

Signal chain was Tele in drop C# with Duncan Quarter pounds into a Stereo Clone Theory to split the signal. One out was through a Rat boosting a Green Russian Muff into the Origin, the other was through an SD1 into the Orange's dirt channel. SD1 set as boost.

Didn't take time to set up mics, but this is a killer doom/stoner rock rig. All that's missing is volume


----------



## RCM 800

IOSEPHVS said:


> Is it really that simple? I know that the plethora of official Marshall 2-button footswitches are not all compatible with one another. Heck, I can't even find a 1-button switch to turn the reverb tank in my Lab Series on and off. Thankfully, I can use the Reverb knob to dial the amount to none.


I suppose they could have added added resistors or made the LED's a necessary part of the circuit but I cant imagine why they would over complicate it.


----------



## Liaztraht

Took the amp to jam today, got some beastly tones out of it (it is a metal band).

On full power with everything on 6, except the master, it is a great pedal pusher. My Rat boosted Green Russian cut nicely in the slower, sludgy songs. 

Then for the faster stuff, an SD1 boosting a cranked Blues Driver had a great grind, as well as a meaty palm mute with a metallic attack. What was bassy and fuzzy on my Orange was tight and crisp on the Origin.

The foot switch was great here to boost volume and turn on the fx loop for delay soaked leads. I like the fact I can engage and set the tap tempo before introducing the delay.

Near the end when we were just jamming random things, I dropped the power to the low setting, cranked the master, and used the gain as the volume. Nudging the front end with the SD1 or the Rat gave every other flavor of dirt I could want for my other projects. Wasn't too farty with the Muff either unlike with the preamp dirt.

Gotta say I am loving this amp. I am also digging the matching 2x12. Even with the infamous Seventy 80s it was holding together at volume. It was tight when I needed it, and fat when I asked for it. I considered swapping them before I got 'em loud, but the range of tones I could squeeze out was awesome.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Liaztraht said:


> Had time to make a quick riff video with the Origin and my CR120h in a dual mono set up.
> 
> Signal chain was Tele in drop C# with Duncan Quarter pounds into a Stereo Clone Theory to split the signal. One out was through a Rat boosting a Green Russian Muff into the Origin, the other was through an SD1 into the Orange's dirt channel. SD1 set as boost.
> 
> Didn't take time to set up mics, but this is a killer doom/stoner rock rig. All that's missing is volume



That truly has a raw raunchy tone there brother.
Congratulations on your amp , and getting it to do what you need from it.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Voided76

First time poster, first time lurker!  picked up an Origin 50C last month thinking it was a cheap pseudo plexi circuit that I could really build around, and hell yes it is.
Confirmed it's a stoner rock magnet with any kind of boost pedal in the chain.

Here to maybe snoop around and see if there's some cheap upgrades, or if you guys have choice pedals you toss into it that really seem to make it happy. I know for a fact Klon Centaur style OD's really wake it up without doing the tube screamer treble overload. The amp is already crazy treble heavy. So I've been trying to avoid that.

Epiphone 2020 Les Paul Modern / TonePro's bridge&stopbar
2005 or so Fender MIM Strat - sanded and de-stickered neck/joint, AlnicoV pickups w/old school wiring/OD caps while keeping the 5way on it.
2008ish? Dean Cadillac Blue Burst. 490R/T Gibson pickups.
NUX Klon clone, Big Muff OpAmp, Crybaby, soon to be a few more choice pedals. Running a line6 POD into the FX Loop for all the cheap reverb, chorus, phase, delay, tuner capabities just offhand and relatively easy to dial it in so it doesn't overdrive or quiet the amp. doesn't hurt they're 50 bucks on craigslist everywhere.


----------



## Liaztraht

Voided76 said:


> First time poster, first time lurker!  picked up an Origin 50C last month thinking it was a cheap pseudo plexi circuit that I could really build around, and hell yes it is.
> Confirmed it's a stoner rock magnet with any kind of boost pedal in the chain.
> 
> Here to maybe snoop around and see if there's some cheap upgrades, or if you guys have choice pedals you toss into it that really seem to make it happy


Congrats man! It definitely is a stoner/doom magnet. I love a Rat and Green Russian combo into it. Few posts back I put up a short clip of that set up with my Orange CR120H on the dirt channel in a dual mono rig. It is doom heaven!

I'm also loving a Blues Driver/SD1 combo. With a little tweak on the presence and tilt I can hit a tight metal sound. It's not 5150 levels of gain, but can get a modern-ish chug that doesn't sound like everyone else. I never turn 5150/SLO type gain over 6 anyways. Too compressed for me.

The BD is also sweet as a clean boost when really pushing the power amp. And it seems everyone loves an SD1 as a boost too. Add a little hair on that yellow box and it's a classic harder rock.

I also like my home brew version of a Devi Ever Hyperion into it. They way I built mine was a little dark, and it fits nicely with the Origin.
I'm thinking of building a fet based dirt box, but not sure what yet.

As for mods, I'm not sure if I want to mod mine tone or gain wise, but I would assume the typical JTM/plexi mods will work. No schem available, but should be easy to trace down the usual suspects. For me, I want to move the bias control and add test points to the chassis.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Voided76 said:


> First time poster, first time lurker!  picked up an Origin 50C last month thinking it was a cheap pseudo plexi circuit that I could really build around, and hell yes it is.
> Confirmed it's a stoner rock magnet with any kind of boost pedal in the chain.
> 
> Here to maybe snoop around and see if there's some cheap upgrades, or if you guys have choice pedals you toss into it that really seem to make it happy. I know for a fact Klon Centaur style OD's really wake it up without doing the tube screamer treble overload. The amp is already crazy treble heavy. So I've been trying to avoid that.
> 
> Epiphone 2020 Les Paul Modern / TonePro's bridge&stopbar
> 2005 or so Fender MIM Strat - sanded and de-stickered neck/joint, AlnicoV pickups w/old school wiring/OD caps while keeping the 5way on it.
> 2008ish? Dean Cadillac Blue Burst. 490R/T Gibson pickups.
> NUX Klon clone, Big Muff OpAmp, Crybaby, soon to be a few more choice pedals. Running a line6 POD into the FX Loop for all the cheap reverb, chorus, phase, delay, tuner capabities just offhand and relatively easy to dial it in so it doesn't overdrive or quiet the amp. doesn't hurt they're 50 bucks on craigslist everywhere.


Welcome to the forum 
Congratulations on your new amp
Sounds to me as if you have a great advantage on getting what you need from it my friend.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Voided76

turned up and washed in mcnasty tremelo. More to come? maybe?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Voided76 said:


> turned up and washed in mcnasty tremelo. More to come? maybe?



Started to get a Trower vibe there.
Yea you definitely need to put up some more.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## IOSEPHVS

Liaztraht said:


> Congrats man! It definitely is a stoner/doom magnet. I love a Rat and Green Russian combo into it. Few posts back I put up a short clip of that set up with my Orange CR120H on the dirt channel in a dual mono rig. It is doom heaven!
> 
> I'm also loving a Blues Driver/SD1 combo. With a little tweak on the presence and tilt I can hit a tight metal sound. It's not 5150 levels of gain, but can get a modern-ish chug that doesn't sound like everyone else. I never turn 5150/SLO type gain over 6 anyways. Too compressed for me.
> 
> The BD is also sweet as a clean boost when really pushing the power amp. And it seems everyone loves an SD1 as a boost too. Add a little hair on that yellow box and it's a classic harder rock.
> 
> I also like my home brew version of a Devi Ever Hyperion into it. They way I built mine was a little dark, and it fits nicely with the Origin.
> I'm thinking of building a fet based dirt box, but not sure what yet.
> 
> As for mods, I'm not sure if I want to mod mine tone or gain wise, but I would assume the typical JTM/plexi mods will work. No schem available, but should be easy to trace down the usual suspects. For me, I want to move the bias control and add test points to the chassis.



If you want "plexi" plug an EHX English Muff'n into it.


----------



## ST035

Marshall Origin 50c (speaker hasn't been broken in yet, everything stock). Pickups imarzio Hs-3s, Boss SD-1 (drive max, level max, tone 12 o'clock), NS-2... 5 watt mode, gain on 8 (gives me breakup), tilt on 10, bass on 8, mid -between 8 and 9, treble 6, master 10, presence 4

This is what it sounds like in my case, first I play without booster (SD-1), and then I kick in the booster.

(I don't use its "BOOST" function, it's useless)


----------



## idw357

IOSEPHVS said:


> The operational issue that I have with the ORI50H is that engaging the FX loop requires the supplied footswitch (PEDL-90016). This pedal sells for $100, and while it may be available now it might not be in the future. Has anyone figured out how to engage the FX loop without it?


So this exchange caused me to send in this "rookie" question. I've been playing electric guitar for decades and I've always put my pedal board between my guitar and amp, right into the front panel input. What's the advantage to putting the pedals in through the FX loop?


----------



## idw357

IOSEPHVS said:


> The operational issue that I have with the ORI50H is that engaging the FX loop requires the supplied footswitch (PEDL-90016). This pedal sells for $100, and while it may be available now it might not be in the future. Has anyone figured out how to engage the FX loop without it?


I found the PEDL-90016 on Guitar Center for $59. It does look like a generic and NOT the one expressly for the O50 Head. And it's not marked "BOOST" and "FX LOOP". But if it doesn't work, it can be easily returned. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

idw357 said:


> So this exchange caused me to send in this "rookie" question. I've been playing electric guitar for decades and I've always put my pedal board between my guitar and amp, right into the front panel input. What's the advantage to putting the pedals in through the FX loop?



Do you want the effect to be applied before or after the amp's preamp? Generally, you want modulation such as chorus, phaser, flanger, etc. followed by delay and then reverb to be applied to your signal post-preamp especially if you are using preamp distortion. For an analogy, take a distortion pedal and a modulation/delay/reverb pedal, play through them and then swap the order of the pedals. You should hear a major difference.


----------



## idw357

IOSEPHVS said:


> Do you want the effect to be applied before or after the amp's preamp? Generally, you want modulation such as chorus, phaser, flanger, etc. followed by delay and then reverb to be applied to your signal post-preamp especially if you are using preamp distortion. For an analogy, take a distortion pedal and a modulation/delay/reverb pedal, play through them and then swap the order of the pedals. You should hear a major difference.


Oh man.... Just when I thought my board was all set. The current order is tuner with true pass thru, compressor, chorus, distortion, reverb, delay and then to the amps input. How would you arrange them, including what goes before preamp and what goes into the effects loop?


----------



## IOSEPHVS

idw357 said:


> Oh man.... Just when I thought my board was all set. The current order is tuner with true pass thru, compressor, chorus, distortion, reverb, delay and then to the amps input. How would you arrange them, including what goes before preamp and what goes into the effects loop?



I would start with: Guitar -> Tuner -> Compressor -> Distortion -> Amp -> Send -> Chorus -> Delay -> Reverb -> Return. You could also try placing the Chorus between the Distortion and Amp. Experiment, and listen to what sounds best.


----------



## idw357

IOSEPHVS said:


> I would start with: Guitar -> Tuner -> Compressor -> Distortion -> Amp -> Send -> Chorus -> Delay -> Reverb -> Return. You could also try placing the Chorus between the Distortion and Amp. Experiment, and listen to what sounds best.


I've read a little about pedal order over the years, but have not paid much attention to it...... Will definitely play around with this and let you know how I make out. Thank you!


----------



## scozz

I’ve always had my distortion, overdrive, and boost type pedals in the front,...and wet pedals, reverb, chorus, flanger, etc. in the loop.

Obviously guys playing before effects loops came around, ran everything in front of the amp, and made it work. To me tho, wet pedals sound much better in the loop.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

idw357 said:


> I've read a little about pedal order over the years, but have not paid much attention to it...... Will definitely play around with this and let you know how I make out. Thank you!



Sounds good, and you're welcome.


----------



## idw357

I'll try this as well. What's interesting is that I'll have one cable coming out of the middle of my board to the front panel input, and then the fx loop cables cutting into the middle of the board and returning from the last pedal. Cable management!


----------



## idw357

idw357 said:


> I'll try this as well. What's interesting is that I'll have one cable coming out of the middle of my board to the front panel input, and then the fx loop cables cutting into the middle of the board and returning from the last pedal. Cable management!


Ok, so I tried these two similar suggestions, the sound did improve, but came with a little more AC hum (weird). However, it did cause me to redo my board, with tuner, CS1 compressor, Tube Screamer and Boss delay pedal up front....and reverb & Chorus in the back. When fed directly into the amp input, it still sounded better with the new pedal sequence..... Thanks for the advice. Best part was it caused me to put my most often used pedals in the front of the board..now it's easier to work the pedals without losing my freaking balance (I'm 73). Wish I had done this awhile ago.


----------



## Neil Cawley

I have been going through this thread (91 Pages) little by little to get an understanding of my new 50h. But I have a question on what to do about reverb for this amp. I play it clean but would like to add some reverb. I am thinking about a Boss rv6 in the FX loop to give me this capability. Am I on the right track?


----------



## fitz

Neil Cawley said:


> I have been going through this thread (91 Pages) little by little to get an understanding of my new 50h. But I have a question on what to do about reverb for this amp. I play it clean but would like to add some reverb. I am thinking about a Boss rv6 in the FX loop to give me this capability. Am I on the right track?



Yes you are.
I have the RV-6 in the loop on my Origin.
Nice pedal with a lot of options.
You can also try it in the front and see what you like better.


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> And you need to put a little of that on an origin, hope I am not giving you gas



Finally gave in. 

Like I needed another one.

Suppose to be here tomorrow. 50H. I've got plans for her.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Finally gave in.
> 
> Like I needed another one.
> 
> Suppose to be here tomorrow. 50H. I've got plans for her.


Hmmm, We *are *talking about an amp here, right?!



Can never be totally sure, because it’s solar,...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neil Cawley said:


> I have been going through this thread (91 Pages) little by little to get an understanding of my new 50h. But I have a question on what to do about reverb for this amp. I play it clean but would like to add some reverb. I am thinking about a Boss rv6 in the FX loop to give me this capability. Am I on the right track?


I have only used the reverb on the lead 100 mosfet paired up with the Origin.
But I think you are on the right path.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Finally gave in.
> 
> Like I needed another one.
> 
> Suppose to be here tomorrow. 50H. I've got plans for her.


I can’t wait to hear some clips buddy.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Hmmm, We *are *talking about an amp here, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> Can never be totally sure, because it’s solar,...


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I can’t wait to hear some clips buddy.



It's my birthday in a couple a days so I thought why not? Been wanting to try one! Good to see you and Dog still rocking it. And all the otherz here!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It's my birthday in a couple a days so I thought why not? Been wanting to try one! Good to see you and Dog still rocking it. And all the otherz here!


Ahh Yea my friend here is a little play time on one
This does have the Joyo ultimate drive and MXR10 band eq in front..
Enjoy your new amp bro ...
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ahh Yea my friend here is a little play time on one
> This does have the Joyo ultimate drive and MXR10 band eq in front..
> Enjoy your new amp bro ...
> Cheers
> Mitch


----------



## Liaztraht

I gotta say, running a Rat stacked after an SD1 into my 50h is my new favorite sound. Sure it can do the 80s metal thing, but the way I'm running it gets a disgustingly ferocious tone. If you like mixing some extreme metal styles with angry hard-core punk, then give it a shot.

Also really digging a Blues Driver. Either as a boost or distortion.


----------



## Ps. 37

IOSEPHVS said:


> Do you want the effect to be applied before or after the amp's preamp? Generally, you want modulation such as chorus, phaser, flanger, etc. followed by delay and then reverb to be applied to your signal post-preamp especially if you are using preamp distortion. For an analogy, take a distortion pedal and a modulation/delay/reverb pedal, play through them and then swap the order of the pedals. You should hear a major difference.


Hi. I've been reading this forum for some time, and really enjoy it.

I just took delivery of Origin 50H and I'm waiting for speaker cabinet to arrive.

In the meantime, I am wondering how effects loop works with multi-effects pedal like Boss GT-6.

I never had an amp with an effects loop before so please forgive any ignorance or difficulty describing the situation on my part.

I have the GT-6 set up so it works like individual stomp boxes. I have the GT-6's "preamp" settings turned off.

I know I can use 4-cable method to connect it to the effects loop and have reverb, delay, etc. in the loop, but can I get OD and compressor from GT-6 to go in front of the amp?

The signal chain setting on the GT-6 shows OD and compressor "before pre", and reverb and delay "after pre", but does that mean OD and compressor will actually be somehow electronically routed in front of the amp? 

I've seen a couple of internet sites that seem to indicate a multi-effects pedal can be used in this manner, but I'm not sure if I'm interpreting that 100% correctly. I can't post links yet because this is my first post!

I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong place, but thanks very much for any help.


----------



## OriginOfTheSpecies

Ps. 37 said:


> The signal chain setting on the GT-6 shows OD and compressor "before pre", and reverb and delay "after pre", but does that mean OD and compressor will actually be somehow electronically routed in front of the amp?



Yep it should mean the OD and compressor will come out the mono out on your GT- 6, which you connect to the front input on your amp, and the reverb/delay will come out the send on your GT-6 which you plug into the FX return on the amp so those effects get applied _after_ your preamp (with another lead between GT-6 return/amp FX send to close the loop).

The signal path will go: 

Guitar > GT6 guitar input > Compressor/OD > GT6 mono out > Front Amp Input > Amp Preamp > Amp FX send > GT6 return > Reverb/Delay > GT6 Send > Amp FX return > Amp Power Amp > Speaker


----------



## Ps. 37

OriginOfTheSpecies said:


> Yep it should mean the OD and compressor will come out the mono out on your GT- 6, which you connect to the front input on your amp, and the reverb/delay will come out the send on your GT-6 which you plug into the FX return on the amp so those effects get applied _after_ your preamp (with another lead between GT-6 return/amp FX send to close the loop).
> 
> The signal path will go:
> 
> Guitar > GT6 guitar input > Compressor/OD > GT6 mono out > Front Amp Input > Amp Preamp > Amp FX send > GT6 return > Reverb/Delay > GT6 Send > Amp FX return > Amp Power Amp > Speaker



Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.

Now just waiting for speaker cabinet to arrive to get everything set up.

Thank you again!


----------



## IOSEPHVS

Ps. 37 said:


> Hi. I've been reading this forum for some time, and really enjoy it.
> 
> I just took delivery of Origin 50H and I'm waiting for speaker cabinet to arrive.
> 
> In the meantime, I am wondering how effects loop works with multi-effects pedal like Boss GT-6.
> 
> I never had an amp with an effects loop before so please forgive any ignorance or difficulty describing the situation on my part.
> 
> I have the GT-6 set up so it works like individual stomp boxes. I have the GT-6's "preamp" settings turned off.
> 
> I know I can use 4-cable method to connect it to the effects loop and have reverb, delay, etc. in the loop, but can I get OD and compressor from GT-6 to go in front of the amp?
> 
> The signal chain setting on the GT-6 shows OD and compressor "before pre", and reverb and delay "after pre", but does that mean OD and compressor will actually be somehow electronically routed in front of the amp?
> 
> I've seen a couple of internet sites that seem to indicate a multi-effects pedal can be used in this manner, but I'm not sure if I'm interpreting that 100% correctly. I can't post links yet because this is my first post!
> 
> I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong place, but thanks very much for any help.


Hi. I'm going to let those that are familiar with the GT-6 respond to this.

Edit: It appears that you have your answer.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ps. 37 said:


> Hi. I've been reading this forum for some time, and really enjoy it.
> 
> I just took delivery of Origin 50H and I'm waiting for speaker cabinet to arrive.
> 
> In the meantime, I am wondering how effects loop works with multi-effects pedal like Boss GT-6.
> 
> I never had an amp with an effects loop before so please forgive any ignorance or difficulty describing the situation on my part.
> 
> I have the GT-6 set up so it works like individual stomp boxes. I have the GT-6's "preamp" settings turned off.
> 
> I know I can use 4-cable method to connect it to the effects loop and have reverb, delay, etc. in the loop, but can I get OD and compressor from GT-6 to go in front of the amp?
> 
> The signal chain setting on the GT-6 shows OD and compressor "before pre", and reverb and delay "after pre", but does that mean OD and compressor will actually be somehow electronically routed in front of the amp?
> 
> I've seen a couple of internet sites that seem to indicate a multi-effects pedal can be used in this manner, but I'm not sure if I'm interpreting that 100% correctly. I can't post links yet because this is my first post!
> 
> I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong place, but thanks very much for any help.


Welcome to the forum
Congratulations on your new amp.
Not sure about your questions about the multi fx and dirt , compression, but the delay and time based fx should definitely go into the loop, that is how I would use it, and I would put overdrive, dirt into the front.
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## Ps. 37

IOSEPHVS said:


> Hi. I'm going to let those that are familiar with the GT-6 respond to this.
> 
> Edit: It appears that you have your answer.





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum
> Congratulations on your new amp.
> Not sure about your questions about the multi fx and dirt , compression, but the delay and time based fx should definitely go into the loop, that is how I would use it, and I would put overdrive, dirt into the front.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thank you to everyone for the kindness and the help!

Now it's just a matter of staring out the window waiting for the truck to deliver the cabinet so I can officially join the ranks of Marshall amp players.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ps. 37 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the kindness and the help!
> 
> Now it's just a matter of staring out the window waiting for the truck to deliver the cabinet so I can officially join the ranks of Marshall amp players.


Your welcome my friend, enjoy your amp and don’t stand directly in front, (your ears ) stand to the side and let it rip..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Mines on truck for delivery.

Got my amphead bias probe(checks PV as well)& DMM ready to go to check bias.

Got other power tubes(Mullard, JJ 6CA7's)ready to roll. I've had JJ34II's that come stock with the Origin already. Not bad but mine popped early in another amp. So I may change straight away.

I have preamp tubes as well however if I choose to roll, it will just be V1 so I can get a sense of any changes good or bad.

Looking forward to a new healthy Marshall amp out of the gate. No gremlins!!!


----------



## solarburn

Put the 6CA7's in right off and they read 34.8mv to start with. I biased to 33.2mv with PV at 428V.

Left the preamp tubes stock for now while I demo it and get the amp burned in.

Plugged it into my 5153 EVH 412 on full power(50 watts)and let it rip. Used my DiMarzio SD equipped EC1000. Will get to my EC1000 with Fishmen Fluence Open Core Classic(actives)soon. Whoop!

I can do this amp. It had more gain than I heard in many vids I've watched. I was pleasantly surprised. This is my kind of midgain amp. Would be great at get togethers to jam with. So far I'm plugging straight in. I have great pedals when I'm ready. They'll light this fucker up I have no doubt.

Judging from all the vids I listened to, this amp has been the hardest to gauge...until now. It does have its own voice, still it's a vintage Marshall voicing. I like that vintage Marshall club.

50 watts is almost loud enuff. My girl said something but I don't read lips.


----------



## solarburn

Oh! And I love the smell of new amp tolex.


----------



## solarburn

I forgot about the boost function on the gain pot. Set gain around noon with boost activated and master at 3pm and this amp for sure is verging on plexi. plenty of bite yet The bottom still there albeit shelved some. The sound field jumped out a bit forward. Top end hair though.

Kewl!


----------



## solarburn

The Marvel Drive kicked it in the kerrang.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Congrats Joe these babies can mow down a forest.
Still loving mine my brother.
Clips before too long ehh ??
Throw down some of your Alvin magic brother !!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Congrats Joe these babies can mow down a forest.
> Still loving mine my brother.
> Clips before too long ehh ??
> Throw down some of your Alvin magic brother !!
> Cheers
> Mitch



I'm having a blast. It is definitely different dialing in compared to the SC. Especially when I'm pedaling the front and working guitar V/T knobs. Dialing the amp master and gain knobs too. Tone/feel change quite a bit. Lots of flavors in the Origin. Again surprising.

I'll try and get some clips over the next couple days. I just played on 10 watt mode. Lot less volume. For me. Was cool though. At least for Pam. Can hear what she's saying to me. And it was much nicer than when I was playing at full 50. Judging from the look on her face then.


----------



## solarburn

I likey dis amp!


----------



## solarburn

For fux sakes! The new EC1000 loaded with Fluence Active pups and this amp? Well...I'm not having a tender moment with a Marshall.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I likey dis amp!



Is this a new acquisition SB, did I miss something here Budd?


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Is this a new acquisition SB, did I miss something here Budd?



Yep! Couple months ago. It's Fucking incredible. I've got so many options with it and they rip snort and fuck.

Here's a shit ass ORI50 clip done with phone mic saying no more...too much!

Had to take it down. Sounded like chit! Try to get a lower powered one. 50watts killed the phone mic in that room.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yep! Couple months ago. It's Fucking incredible. I've got so many options with it and they rip snort and fuck.
> 
> Here's a shit ass ORI50 clip done with phone mic saying no more...too much!




Congrats Bro! I love the big Os also! Your sound clip sounds great!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Congrats Bro! I love the big Os also! Your sound clip sounds great!



Fucking phone clipped and I stumbled notes. Guess what? Polished is for those that need a redo while slid'n from top. And not listening to her response.

Rawk!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Fucking phone clipped and I stumbled notes. Guess what? Polished is for those that need a redo while slid'n from top. And not listening to her response.
> 
> Rawk!


Excellent clip Joe , I knew you could make it sing brother, they are the shit , that’s for sure and there are more joining the ranks as Origin owners !!!
So to the nay sayers


----------



## solarburn

This amp can. Player? Maybe in the glee club. This Marshall will.

You know it and I know it!


----------



## idw357

solarburnDSL50 said:


> For fux sakes! The new EC1000 loaded with Fluence Active pups and this amp? Well...I'm not having a tender moment with a Marshall.


I thought these came with either EMGs or Seymour Duncan? The EMGs are one of my favorites.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> This amp can. Player? Maybe in the glee club. This Marshall will.
> 
> You know it and I know it!



And they will scream!!!!!


----------



## Ps. 37

The 212 cabinet arrived this morning so the Origin 50, which had been sitting patiently for 4 days waiting for something to plug into, finally got to speak!

My first Marshall tube amp ever, my first multi-speaker setup ever, and I'm having a great time.

Since this is also my first amp with an effects loop, I'm hoping you can help me with a couple of questions:

I have a Boss GT-6 multi-effects pedal connected to the Origin as follows:

Cable 1: Guitar to GT6 input
Cable 2: GT6 mono out to Origin input
Cable 3: Origin send to GT6 return
Cable 4: GT6 send to Origin return

Guitar > GT6 guitar input > Compressor/OD > GT6 mono out > Front Amp Input > Amp Preamp > Amp FX send > GT6 return > Reverb/Delay > GT6 Send > Amp FX return > Amp Power Amp > Speaker

My questions are:

1. When the FX LOOP light on the Origin's footswitch is OFF, I get sound through the amp with the loop effects working.
When the FX LOOP light on the Origin's footswitch is ON, there is no sound at all. Is this the way it's supposed to work?

2. When the BOOST light on the Origin's footswitch is ON, the BOOST is ON. That makes sense to me, so I'm wondering why the FX LOOP light seems to indicate LOOP is OFF and I get no sound at all.

I really appreciate all of you for the help. Thank so much.


----------



## RCM 800

Ps. 37 said:


> The 212 cabinet arrived this morning so the Origin 50, which had been sitting patiently for 4 days waiting for something to plug into, finally got to speak!
> 
> My first Marshall tube amp ever, my first multi-speaker setup ever, and I'm having a great time.
> 
> Since this is also my first amp with an effects loop, I'm hoping you can help me with a couple of questions:
> 
> I have a Boss GT-6 multi-effects pedal connected to the Origin as follows:
> 
> Cable 1: Guitar to GT6 input
> Cable 2: GT6 mono out to Origin input
> Cable 3: Origin send to GT6 return
> Cable 4: GT6 send to Origin return
> 
> Guitar > GT6 guitar input > Compressor/OD > GT6 mono out > Front Amp Input > Amp Preamp > Amp FX send > GT6 return > Reverb/Delay > GT6 Send > Amp FX return > Amp Power Amp > Speaker
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. When the FX LOOP light on the Origin's footswitch is OFF, I get sound through the amp with the loop effects working.
> When the FX LOOP light on the Origin's footswitch is ON, there is no sound at all. Is this the way it's supposed to work?
> 
> 2. When the BOOST light on the Origin's footswitch is ON, the BOOST is ON. That makes sense to me, so I'm wondering why the FX LOOP light seems to indicate LOOP is OFF and I get no sound at all.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you for the help. Thank so much.


Make sure the footswitch is plugged all the way in.


----------



## Edgar Frog

Ps. 37 said:


> The 212 cabinet arrived this morning so the Origin 50, which had been sitting patiently for 4 days waiting for something to plug into, finally got to speak!
> 
> My first Marshall tube amp ever, my first multi-speaker setup ever, and I'm having a great time.
> 
> Since this is also my first amp with an effects loop, I'm hoping you can help me with a couple of questions:
> 
> I have a Boss GT-6 multi-effects pedal connected to the Origin as follows:
> 
> Cable 1: Guitar to GT6 input
> Cable 2: GT6 mono out to Origin input
> Cable 3: Origin send to GT6 return
> Cable 4: GT6 send to Origin return
> 
> Guitar > GT6 guitar input > Compressor/OD > GT6 mono out > Front Amp Input > Amp Preamp > Amp FX send > GT6 return > Reverb/Delay > GT6 Send > Amp FX return > Amp Power Amp > Speaker
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. When the FX LOOP light on the Origin's footswitch is OFF, I get sound through the amp with the loop effects working.
> When the FX LOOP light on the Origin's footswitch is ON, there is no sound at all. Is this the way it's supposed to work?
> 
> 2. When the BOOST light on the Origin's footswitch is ON, the BOOST is ON. That makes sense to me, so I'm wondering why the FX LOOP light seems to indicate LOOP is OFF and I get no sound at all.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you for the help. Thank so much.



Also make sure that your modulations/effects you want running thru the loop aren't actually going thru the front of your amp from your MFX unit. That could explain why they are still on when loop is off. I never used the Boss GT6 but I know with my HX stomp you have to make sure the effects are routed to the proper path in 4 cable method.

Congrats on the new rig, I'm sure you'll have tons of fun with it! I know I love my ORI20H ran thru 2 Greenback's and a few select pedals, pure classic Rock & classic Metal for days.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ps. 37 said:


> The 212 cabinet arrived this morning so the Origin 50, which had been sitting patiently for 4 days waiting for something to plug into, finally got to speak!
> 
> My first Marshall tube amp ever, my first multi-speaker setup ever, and I'm having a great time.
> 
> Since this is also my first amp with an effects loop, I'm hoping you can help me with a couple of questions:
> 
> I have a Boss GT-6 multi-effects pedal connected to the Origin as follows:
> 
> Cable 1: Guitar to GT6 input
> Cable 2: GT6 mono out to Origin input
> Cable 3: Origin send to GT6 return
> Cable 4: GT6 send to Origin return
> 
> Guitar > GT6 guitar input > Compressor/OD > GT6 mono out > Front Amp Input > Amp Preamp > Amp FX send > GT6 return > Reverb/Delay > GT6 Send > Amp FX return > Amp Power Amp > Speaker
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. When the FX LOOP light on the Origin's footswitch is OFF, I get sound through the amp with the loop effects working.
> When the FX LOOP light on the Origin's footswitch is ON, there is no sound at all. Is this the way it's supposed to work?
> 
> 2. When the BOOST light on the Origin's footswitch is ON, the BOOST is ON. That makes sense to me, so I'm wondering why the FX LOOP light seems to indicate LOOP is OFF and I get no sound at all.
> 
> I really appreciate all of you for the help. Thank so much.


@SkyMonkey would be the one to ask on the 4CM he has answered many questions of this sort.
I am sorry I don’t run mine in this configuration.
Cheers to your new amp.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> And they will drop panties!!!!!


Yep


----------



## Ps. 37

RCM 800 said:


> Make sure the footswitch is plugged all the way in.





Edgar Frog said:


> Also make sure that your modulations/effects you want running thru the loop aren't actually going thru the front of your amp from your MFX unit. That could explain why they are still on when loop is off. I never used the Boss GT6 but I know with my HX stomp you have to make sure the effects are routed to the proper path in 4 cable method.
> 
> Congrats on the new rig, I'm sure you'll have tons of fun with it! I know I love my ORI20H ran thru 2 Greenback's and a few select pedals, pure classic Rock & classic Metal for days.





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> @SkyMonkey would be the one to ask on the 4CM he has answered many questions of this sort.
> I am sorry I don’t run mine in this configuration.
> Cheers to your new amp.
> Mitch



Thanks everyone. It seems when I run the guitar into the amp input, and the GT6 INPUT to amp send, GT6 OUTPUT to amp return (as per BOSS's directions), the footswitch light works properly and I can hear the GT6 effects.

I'm not sure I like the sound as much as I did with the 4 cable method shown here 

https://www.zombieguitar.com/how-to...l-stomp-boxes-while-retaining-your-amps-tone/

so I'll keep working on it.

Thanks again to everyone for the kindness and the help.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> This amp can. Player? Maybe in the glee club. This Marshall will.
> 
> You know it and I know it!


 To my brother Joe


----------



## solarburn

idw357 said:


> I thought these came with either EMGs or Seymour Duncan? The EMGs are one of my favorites.



They added Fishman Fluence to the mix.


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To my brother Joe



Thanks my rocker Bruther!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> And they will drop panties!!!!!


----------



## solarburn

Fuck you tube. I Fucking mean it.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Yeah. Some out of tune moments. Amp can.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Jus want to invite some that have a real important opine on such an amp. Maybe a player or 2 that matterz. I dare such a hand. Let's have fun going back and forth. I'm bored.
> 
> Come on.


I’m your Huckleberry, I have a boatload of clips in this thread my brother, this amp was not even on my list, till I heard someone demoing one in a GC.
I heard a tone from the 20watter, that took me back in time.
Once he had finished I naturally had to take it for a spin.
Then I promptly ordered the 50, they didn’t have one in stock.
I now own 2 of these killer , sleeper amps.
And I still haven’t fallen out of love for them.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here’s one


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is another


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here’s one




Sounds great love the LP!!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Sounds great love the LP!!!!


Thank you MD my brother.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Voided76

idw357 said:


> So this exchange caused me to send in this "rookie" question. I've been playing electric guitar for decades and I've always put my pedal board between my guitar and amp, right into the front panel input. What's the advantage to putting the pedals in through the FX loop?


FX Loop will bypass the EQ stage ect of the amp and bust straight into the preamp tubes. can good super cool for some modulation, reverb, delay, ect. Some of the meanest dirt boxes like metal zones, ect ect sound a lot better in the FX loop than direct in.
Your best bet is to experiment! Just try stuff! you won't hurt it.

Here's a Boss DS1 Distortion into the gainboost origin50 cranked on the mid-power switch

[edit]
to preface: I didn't want to physically dampen the amp with a speaker change, but I wanted more bass response from the speaker. I put in a Celestion Vintage 30 @ 8ohms. And generally run with the bass turned up on the combo. sounds great to me. *grin*

Also: Using my 2020 Epiphone Les Paul Modern


----------



## Voided76

And here's a Metal Zone straight into the FX Loop. moderately clean, no boost. it's such a mean pedal you generally let the pedal do the work and don't overdrive the amp.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Voided76 said:


> And here's a Metal Zone straight into the FX Loop. moderately clean, no boost. it's such a mean pedal you generally let the pedal do the work and don't overdrive the amp.



Dude you are getting some great raunchy tones there brother, sounds great just wait it even gets better...
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Voided76 said:


> FX Loop will bypass the EQ stage ect of the amp and bust straight into the preamp tubes. can good super cool for some modulation, reverb, delay, ect. Some of the meanest dirt boxes like metal zones, ect ect sound a lot better in the FX loop than direct in.
> Your best bet is to experiment! Just try stuff! you won't hurt it.
> 
> Here's a Boss DS1 Distortion into the gainboost origin50 cranked on the mid-power switch
> 
> [edit]
> to preface: I didn't want to physically dampen the amp with a speaker change, but I wanted more bass response from the speaker. I put in a Celestion Vintage 30 @ 8ohms. And generally run with the bass turned up on the combo. sounds great to me. *grin*
> 
> Also: Using my 2020 Epiphone Les Paul Modern
> 
> [/..


----------



## solarburn




----------



## idw357

Voided76 said:


> FX Loop will bypass the EQ stage ect of the amp and bust straight into the preamp tubes. can good super cool for some modulation, reverb, delay, ect. Some of the meanest dirt boxes like metal zones, ect ect sound a lot better in the FX loop than direct in.
> Your best bet is to experiment! Just try stuff! you won't hurt it.
> 
> Here's a Boss DS1 Distortion into the gainboost origin50 cranked on the mid-power switch
> 
> [edit]
> to preface: I didn't want to physically dampen the amp with a speaker change, but I wanted more bass response from the speaker. I put in a Celestion Vintage 30 @ 8ohms. And generally run with the bass turned up on the combo. sounds great to me. *grin*
> 
> Also: Using my 2020 Epiphone Les Paul Modern



Thanks Voided, will def play around with this. I don't get to play cranked much, cuz we don't go anywhere. I usually save that for when she is out selling real estate. I currently practice on a Fender Frontman. But getting our 2nd Vax shots this week, so the OH50 will roar again soon. I play it thru an SV212 and it sounds awesome.


----------



## idw357

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is another



Dude, you have some nice gear! Are you still gigging? I am, but my band plays thru a couple of mains. I need to find a band that uses their own amps.


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is another


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> Dude, you have some nice gear! Are you still gigging? I am, but my band plays thru a couple of mains. I need to find a band that uses their own amps.


Thanks for the compliment, the Orange amp belongs to my grandson, but the Marshall’s are all mine, unfortunately I have not played out since 93, and I had taken a long break from playing, I have been searching for a a couple of people to start playing again, but have not been very lucky yet.
Cheers


----------



## solarburn

I can't get a decent recording using my phone. I moved all my gear into another room and it's frustrating as fuck. Got some single coil action first and the Buckerz on my EC1000.


----------



## ThreeChordWonder

Voided76 said:


> FX Loop will bypass the EQ stage ect of the amp and bust straight into the preamp tubes.



I thought the FX loop was between the pre and power stages?


----------



## Voided76

To tell the truth I'm not certain but its deffo a partial bypass


----------



## solarburn

So I do love 6550's in a Marshall. So I ordered these to get me close. Bitch better work that street corner so I can pay for them...

https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/vacuum-tube-kt77-genalex-gold-lion


----------



## ST035

Hi, I need help understanding Origin EQ knobs ... do they boost/cut their respective frequencies, or do they just shift the focus from the lower region of a frequency to the higher region of a particular frequency?

I am particularly interested in MID knob? To my, not very skilled ears, it sounds that when I put MID at 5 and lower that it "mushes" the sound, kind of brings it to middle midrange (tubescreamer area) frequency, whereas when I put it above 5 it sounds that it goes into upper mid frequency?

Can anybody explain this to me, please?


----------



## Voided76

If you're getting a mushy sound, I somehow think you don't have enough volume in the mix. she IS a little mushy in the 1-3 range. it gets bright and clean and clear in the 5's and tight and angry and roary in the 7.5 area. dimed gets treble heavy and you kind of have to EQ for that if that's what you're gonna do so I recommend the 4-7.5 area in the 5W mode. (of the 50C) 

In other words: it's gonna be loud. For me, personally.

To counter the 1-3 mush: maybe consider bias and presence! 

I'll have a look at mine and see what I can use.


----------



## Hifi_tech

Voided76 said:


> To tell the truth I'm not certain but its deffo a partial bypass


The FX loop is not bypassing anything. There is only a relay toggling the signal via the loop or not.
When you use the loop it goes thru an operation Amplifier (ic) extra as a buffer if I remember correctly.


----------



## solarburn

I've noticed the tilt set around 9am to 10am I get a quicker response of held notes going into harmonic feedback.

My Fishman Classic Open Core pickups have a Paf setting that is lower output and therefore a bit bitey/twangy compared to the higher output raunchier setting. It's really a great PAF tone/feel. I find these active pups to be really solid and miles above EMG's version of classic lower output pups.

So backing off the tilt to relieve some treble really paid off. Better harmonics and I still have enough bite. With this function my EC1000 sounds better. Feels better. Puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Steeptimber

Had the 50c for over a year with a 65m cream back and a 112 cab with another 65m. Just picked up a 212 cab and installed vintage 30s. 

Liking the les Paul through the v30s more than through the creambacks. For blues I’d prefer the creambacks. But I get a cleaner more high mid sound from the v30s which is great for 60/70s stuff that sounds less compressed. Still prefer the creambacks for strats. 

v30s seem matched to the amp better. I’ve rolled tubes and played with the settings for a year now. But I’ve pretty much satisfied with the sounds I’m getting. Crank the vol to at least 7.5 and preamp to 6-7 then roll off guitar volume to get the best effect.


----------



## LuvMy2466

K2JLX said:


> They are JJ EL34II’s, at least in my 5-18 production OR50



I of course have the "Marshall VLVE-90105"'s with the JJ on the base in my Origin 50, Amp manufacture date 11-18

How can I tell which specific JJ's I have in there?


----------



## Voided76

you unplug it, zip out a few screws, flip the amp section over and look.  they're all right there. 

I have a Marshall Origin 2x12 on the way (the flat/deep/fat one). V30's are going in; and I'm going to route it for a semi-sealed combo amp. I'm going to install a similar breathing hole over the power section and preamp section in the 2x12, Behind where the handle will be mounted, but besides that it should REALLY bark. Turning up 50W mode to where I like 5W and 10W mode actually rattled the V30 with some pedals in the mix. so I figures; it doesn't take THAT much more money to turn it into a monster, and maybe help destruction proof it. Because if I turned it up and played a set or a jam nite 50W turned up (yeah right like they'd let me) it'd rattle the speaker to hell and gone. so two V30's should be kicking a lot of ass. we'll see. as always, I'm sure I'll upload a stupid phone video of the amp set to kill!


----------



## solarburn

I'm having a blast with the Ori 50H. Makes me want to wear Bellbottoms and feel them flap in front of my half stack. With the master and preamp high enough those JJ 6CA7's light up and thump! Fat yet articulate. Have mercy! I'm getting some great thump now. Finding the learning curve here for this different Marshall amp.

I tried the amps boost today and then aggravated the front end more with my Dano Breakdown pedal found myself in Rompville again.


----------



## ThreeChordWonder

LuvMy2466 said:


> I of course have the "Marshall VLVE-90105"'s with the JJ on the base in my Origin 50, Amp manufacture date 11-18
> 
> How can I tell which specific JJ's I have in there?



Regular JJs with the plastic bases will do just fine. 

Russian made Mullards might be slightly better, but don't buy into the snake oil.


----------



## solarburn

I been jamming with new power tubes and V1. More than I usually spend on CP tubes.

Combining both in this little 50 watt popper?


----------



## solarburn

To clarify. I don't see many preach the qualities of a solid 12AY7 in V1. Most think in a Fender...however old school simple Marshall circuits? Yes. And if you try and don't like? It's off the list. I won't bore you with real life applications. Our ears and reaction to feel differs.

I guess I just want to say I have a real inexpensive Marshall making me smile ear to ear. Disclaimer is I am an old school rocker. That's my application all through my gear chain. Again the worst demoed Marshall vid wise ever IMO...yet I heard a couple that knew WTF to do while this style/voiced amp is turned on. And then make it my own. Cause that experience is what keeps playing. For me.

And PUSSY!


----------



## solarburn

If you want Plexi like in this amp? 12AY7 in V1.


----------



## solarburn

My IPHONE 5SE makes my recordings sound like brass. Fuck! Having a blast with this amp...and the girlz next door kung foo grip.


----------



## ST035

solarburnDSL50 said:


> If you want Plexi like in this amp? 12AY7 in V1.



What is the alternative to JJ's 12AY7 (I know it' low gain preamp tube), in my country I can only get EHX and Bugera tubes  .... can you give me names of those low-gain V1 tubes and their manufacturers...


----------



## solarburn

ST035 said:


> What is the alternative to JJ's 12AY7 (I know it' low gain preamp tube), in my country I can only get EHX and Bugera tubes  .... can you give me names of those low-gain V1 tubes and their manufacturers...



https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/vacuum-tube-12ay7-tube-amp-doctor-highgrade


----------



## solarburn

ST035 said:


> What is the alternative to JJ's 12AY7 (I know it' low gain preamp tube), in my country I can only get EHX and Bugera tubes  .... can you give me names of those low-gain V1 tubes and their manufacturers...



All night I played. In my ORI50 head it was sweet. For classic stuff.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

ST035 said:


> What is the alternative to JJ's 12AY7 (I know it' low gain preamp tube), in my country I can only get EHX and Bugera tubes  .... can you give me names of those low-gain V1 tubes and their manufacturers...



Not many others. I am pretty sure some versions are just rebranded of those. BTW, why do you want them for V1? There is a ton of headroom in the Origin amp. That's usually why I added a 12AY7 to a clean amp that I want more headroom from but you can dial the gain up on this amp quite a lot before breakup. All sorts of cleans going on but yeah there are a lot of dials to configure along the way. So why do you want it? Just curious. I ended up using EHX for a different amp to get the headroom.


----------



## solarburn

ST035 said:


> What is the alternative to JJ's 12AY7 (I know it' low gain preamp tube), in my country I can only get EHX and Bugera tubes  .... can you give me names of those low-gain V1 tubes and their manufacturers...



A good 12AY7 is quieter and articulated really well. The other side of the coin is it will let others know you may be a bit sloppy. Like me. Which I get pussy and I don't need to leave the house any more. She undresses the moment I power the Marshall up.


----------



## solarburn

BatmansMarshall said:


> Not many others. I am pretty sure some versions are just rebranded of those. BTW, why do you want them for V1? There is a ton of headroom in the Origin amp. That's usually why I added a 12AY7 to a clean amp that I want more headroom from but you can dial the gain up on this amp quite a lot before breakup. All sorts of cleans going on but yeah there are a lot of dials to configure along the way. So why do you want it? Just curious. I ended up using EHX for a different amp to get the headroom.



.


----------



## solarburn

You get the power/preamp section going 12AY7 will add cool chit.


----------



## solarburn

BatmansMarshall said:


> Not many others. I am pretty sure some versions are just rebranded of those. BTW, why do you want them for V1? There is a ton of headroom in the Origin amp. That's usually why I added a 12AY7 to a clean amp that I want more headroom from but you can dial the gain up on this amp quite a lot before breakup. All sorts of cleans going on but yeah there are a lot of dials to configure along the way. So why do you want it? Just curious. I ended up using EHX for a different amp to get the headroom.



Never for clean. Articulation and feel.


----------



## solarburn

BatmansMarshall said:


> Not many others. I am pretty sure some versions are just rebranded of those. BTW, why do you want them for V1? There is a ton of headroom in the Origin amp. That's usually why I added a 12AY7 to a clean amp that I want more headroom from but you can dial the gain up on this amp quite a lot before breakup. All sorts of cleans going on but yeah there are a lot of dials to configure along the way. So why do you want it? Just curious. I ended up using EHX for a different amp to get the headroom.


 
I apologize. I've found a tone and feel with this tube. But it suits my playing. However many won't like this kind of saturation cause it shows my weakness and inability to play good. I have fun pushing myself against any amp. That's playing. I'm my case? Not so good.


----------



## solarburn

There is indeed a reason to use a 12AY7in V1. Only if you want lesser gain. A 12AX7 may get you laid. However there comes a time when looks don't matter and the 12Ay7...

Fucking does.


----------



## solarburn

Fux sakes. Doesn't matter what tube if you stay in a room...by yourself. R&R doenst stay in a room.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## ST035

Ok, fellas, chill...  I have loads of trouble finding a useful sound out of my Origin 50c. At first I thought I would be able to coax a low-gain plexi sound out of it and then add a booster in front (something like SD-1 or DOD 308 but with gain and level on max) to get more singing sustain, not more dirt.

I've asked all around the internet and got conflicting answers regarding Origin's tone stack, and Gain to Master Volume relation. 

Since this amp is Master volume amp - do all tonal characteristics come from the preamp section and the power amp section is there just to make the already shaped sound louder? 

In other words, does putting Master volume on 10 create/add that 'magical' power amp overdrive or not?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is the way I used to dial up my Origin, I now no longer use the boost function on the amp, but I thought this was pretty decent sounding.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Then when I got the second one, I quit using the boost, but I still had the SD1, and I added the MXR10 band eq to the front.
Cheers


----------



## solarburn

ST035 said:


> Ok, fellas, chill...  I have loads of trouble finding a useful sound out of my Origin 50c. At first I thought I would be able to coax a low-gain plexi sound out of it and then add a booster in front (something like SD-1 or DOD 308 but with gain and level on max) to get more singing sustain, not more dirt.
> 
> I've asked all around the internet and got conflicting answers regarding Origin's tone stack, and Gain to Master Volume relation.
> 
> Since this amp is Master volume amp - do all tonal characteristics come from the preamp section and the power amp section is there just to make the already shaped sound louder?
> 
> In other words, does putting Master volume on 10 create/add that 'magical' power amp overdrive or not?



this is the first Marshall I've owned where both preamp/power amp matter in regards to getting the most overall volume and tone performance. Thank goodness the Origin isn't Plexi loud! I put master at 3pm and preamp at least 2 pm. a lil nudge from a good OD is like night and day difference in volume and feel.

I'm finding the 50H into my 412's just right volume and thump wise. It's not ball clacking loud like my hundy watters but it is loud enuff I feel thump. Puts a smile on my face.


----------



## solarburn

I've got mine going through a 412. 

Comparing to any combo? My findings won't match yours even though we have the same circuit amp.

Speakers make a diff and how many.


----------



## solarburn

My recordings aren't capturing the amps good...to my level. In the room? Hell yes.

There is a significant sound recording difference from phone to phone. I miss that out dated LG phone I had. It recorded much better than any phone I've had since. I had it so long it finally gave up the ghost one day. I've been frustrated ever since.

I mean my playing will always be sloppy Joe but that Daem LG gave me the best sound recordings I've ever hurt your ears with. 

The IPHONE 5 I have recording wise has been the worst. Tinny, brassy. Just what you don't want a Marshall amp to sound like. It distorts the tone I'm getting badly. I mean beyond my Special ED playing. Horrendous. Fucking word had way too many letters.


----------



## solarburn

ST035 said:


> Ok, fellas, chill...  I have loads of trouble finding a useful sound out of my Origin 50c. At first I thought I would be able to coax a low-gain plexi sound out of it and then add a booster in front (something like SD-1 or DOD 308 but with gain and level on max) to get more singing sustain, not more dirt.
> 
> I've asked all around the internet and got conflicting answers regarding Origin's tone stack, and Gain to Master Volume relation.
> 
> Since this amp is Master volume amp - do all tonal characteristics come from the preamp section and the power amp section is there just to make the already shaped sound louder?
> 
> In other words, does putting Master volume on 10 create/add that 'magical' power amp overdrive or not?



.


----------



## steveb63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I've got mine going through a 412.
> 
> Comparing to any combo? My findings won't match yours even though we have the same circuit amp.
> 
> Speakers make a diff and how many.



My belief as well, even 2x12.

To my ear, it needs a closed back, and min. of 2 nice speakers. That's when you get the whole amp involved.

If that makes sense?


----------



## solarburn

ST035 said:


> What is the alternative to JJ's 12AY7 (I know it' low gain preamp tube), in my country I can only get EHX and Bugera tubes  .... can you give me names of those low-gain V1 tubes and their manufacturers...



EHX offer this tube too. Don't worry about it needing to be JJ.


----------



## ST035

thanks guys


----------



## primeholy69

Anyone using a volume boost in the loop for solos?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

primeholy69 said:


> Anyone using a volume boost in the loop for solos?



TO THE FORUM 
I am not but I am sure there are some members here that can give you some information on your question ..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> To clarify. I don't see many preach the qualities of a solid 12AY7 in V1. Most think in a Fender...however old school simple Marshall circuits? Yes. And if you try and don't like? It's off the list. I won't bore you with real life applications. Our ears and reaction to feel differs........



Hey buddy!

I’ve changed out V1 12AX7s’ on a number of higher gain amps, to either 5751 and/or 12AT7.

The reason is to tame the gain a bit, but it also gives the distortion a more organic tone, I think.

l’ve never tried a 12AU7, what differences are you hearing?


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Hey buddy!
> 
> I’ve changed out V1 12AX7s’ on a number of higher gain amps, to either 5751 and/or 12AT7.
> 
> The reason is to tame the gain a bit, but it also gives the distortion a more organic tone, I think.
> 
> l’ve never tried a 12AU7, what differences are you hearing?



12AY7. Course it lowers gain but it's the attack/dynamics I dig. I'm not a high gain player so it falls in my wheelhouse or lane earwise. I believe the 12AY7 is a better V1 than a 12AT7. It's not just ears on this one though. The feel is different. Even that is preference.

I think in general it's old school sound and feel when I'm tuning in Marshall crunch or even a more saturated hard rock tone. I like the clearer saturation. However stiff or sterile saturation I do not like.

Like you said. Organic.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> 12AY7. Course it lowers gain but it's the attack/dynamics I dig. I'm not a high gain player so it falls in my wheelhouse or lane earwise. I believe the 12AY7 is a better V1 than a 12AT7. It's not just ears on this one though. The feel is different. Even that is preference.
> 
> I think in general it's old school sound and feel when I'm tuning in Marshall crunch or even a more saturated hard rock tone. I like the clearer saturation. However stiff or sterile saturation I do not like.
> 
> Like you said. Organic.


Yeah, I’m not a high gain player either, that’s why I like 800s, they have the right amount of gain for stuff I like to play. I usually have the preamp volume around 5 or so.

I’m gonna order an 12AY7 and check it out, any particular brand you prefer?

I understand your not a high gain player either, so what is the LM doing in your SC that you like? 

You can adjust the gain on it right? So is it similar to a clean boost when the gain is set low? 

I’m trying to understand what it is and does. Is it like adding an extra preamp tube, and if so, what does it sound like?

Sorry for all the questions man!


----------



## primeholy69

Any of you use a fulltone fulldrive with your origin? I have a fulldrive 3 incoming, so hopefully the amp and pedal get here around the same time


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Yeah, I’m not a high gain player either, that’s why I like 800s, they have the right amount of gain for stuff I like to play. I usually have the preamp volume around 5 or so.
> 
> I’m gonna order an 12AY7 and check it out, any particular brand you prefer?
> 
> I understand your not a high gain player either, so what is the LM doing in your SC that you like?
> 
> You can adjust the gain on it right? So is it similar to a clean boost when the gain is set low?
> 
> I’m trying to understand what it is and does. Is it like adding an extra preamp tube, and if so, what does it sound like?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions man!



Usually I just get a JJ AY7. And I'll pay extra for low microphonics. For V1 tubes.

You can set the LM any where you want as far as saturation. You can set the amp gain anywhere you want. Lots of combinations between the 2. I like mine set up where I have a great hard rock tone and then if I want more I just adjust amp gain. It's easier to set the LM up first cause it's in the back of the amp and inside due to where V2 is located in the SC.

Mostly I heard a filling out frequency wise. The bottom is percussive and Overall it seems the amp has more meat to it. Guitar roll off to cleaner tones is great. The LM has much better performance than my pedals. I'd say organic comparatively. Warmer yet still great bite.


----------



## solarburn

primeholy69 said:


> Anyone using a volume boost in the loop for solos?



When I played in clubs I never left my solos to the sound man. I always volume boosted. I had discretion to how much I jumped out over the band. Any sound man will clip you.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## Voided76

a spicy two for!

Specifically some decent clean-er tones, a lil off the volume knob and it gets spanky.
This is neck pickup and just a bit of both sometimes.


Neck position; drop D. the 2X12 is kicking out the bass and low mids and it warbles really nice


Both these vids are no pedals, even though I have more than a few. there's a lot to be had from these amps. just try stuff. just do it.


----------



## primeholy69

solarburnDSL50 said:


> When I played in clubs I never left my solos to the sound man. I always volume boosted. I had discretion to how much I jumped out over the band. Any sound man will clip you.


Thanks solar. I have used boosts in every amp I have that has a loop, except my mark v that has a solo boost built in. I was wondering if that worked well with this particular amp.


----------



## primeholy69

Voided76 said:


> a spicy two for!
> 
> Specifically some decent clean-er tones, a lil off the volume knob and it gets spanky.
> This is neck pickup and just a bit of both sometimes.
> 
> 
> Neck position; drop D. the 2X12 is kicking out the bass and low mids and it warbles really nice
> 
> 
> Both these vids are no pedals, even though I have more than a few. there's a lot to be had from these amps. just try stuff. just do it.





Good tones man! What kind of speakers are in your cab? I’ll be playing mine through a Mesa road king 412 (2v30s, 2 black shadows) at rehearsal, and a boogie widebody 112 with black shadow at home.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@Voided76 nice batch of tones you are getting there, and no pedals ?? Nice work brother thanks for sharing your clips...
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Voided76

Those are with the MDF Origin 2x12 horizontal. the deep one.

I put two V30 x 8ohms in there wired to 16. that's up on 10 watt @ 75% master. also. around 8 ish on the gain. bass is dimed. mids are a lil past high noon. treble is a lil behind noon. presense is ZERO. tilt is at 1-ish. maybe a lil more or less depending how angry I make the output tubes. because they brighten the angrier they are.

3 Russian Mullard 12AX7's because the stock marshalls were RATTLING at any real volume and driving me FN CRAZY.

the first vid is 5 watt and just a touch less gain.

the second vid is as above, 10 watt turnt up and a lil grumpy (lil more edit) also the lil marshall pull/button boost is on. because you should be boosting. if it doesn't have to be sparkly clean, generally that dood is on for me.

And this is important BECAUSE
If you use say a Boss Distortion DS1 to really turn on the dirt: It's going to seriously drive up the treble. So you're walking the tightrope between your tone being to dark and spongy, or it sounds perfect at usual but when you stomp on the distortion or the boost box, or if you're feeling froggy: Both. The amp gets overbright and trebly and wants to push ice picks into your FN ears. And it will. So that's where I'm currently at. it's borderline mesa with the DS1 and the boost box, it's I'd say a bit past 900 teritory with the boost box by itself, and it's a dark saturated stone age metal tone with the DS1 by itself. I usually use the marshall's own stomp box to bright up the DS1 by itself. that's to say I have a seperate booster. cheap ass 40 dollar amazon klon knockoff. I feel like I should've gotten an EHX Soul Food, but that ship has left port. ANYWAY.

Turn knobs. do stupid stuff. You'll suprize yourself.


----------



## solarburn

I've got mine on a 412 of black backs. Just rebiased to make sure the power tubes weren't drifting. All's good. 

Fucking thump yet cools off like I want. I love romper-room.


----------



## Steeptimber

the amp is bright for sure especially with a Strat. To warm up things, I crank the gain and volume, then roll off guitar volume and tone.

But the trick for me is to play the tilt at 10. Makes the sound bigger and more expansive.

I also rolled all tubes, biased new power tubes and spent hours messing around with sounds to get what I like. 

Amp settings (all values are dial knob values):
Gain: 7, tilt: 10, bass: 4, mid: 6, treb: 7, master: 8, pres: 6

At the top of 10watts through 2 g65s. Kept all guitar controls at 10.



same amp settings. Rolled off guitar tone and volume to clean up and warm up the sound.


----------



## ST035

My two cents of studio experience with this amp (Origin 50c).... 

1) The first time we used it, I set it to 50w mode, and cranked master volume...after hour or two a strange pungent smell started coming out, something plasticky, like lighting up the end of your cigarette by accident, that kind of smell. However, I proceeded with recording for the next 7 hours and it was fine, no smoke, sound came out , et al.

Then we had a one month hiatus during which I stumbled across a guy on Gear PAge forum from 2019 I believe, he also had a combo version - and his got damaged. His amp tech repaired it but told him that there was designer's flaw: tube sockets are soldered directly onto the pcb board and when you crank it on 50 watts it gets very hot and can burn a hole in your pcb.
So I decided to re-record my parts on Mid power setting (10w is way less hot than 50 w)

2) This amp is inherently bright and shrill. It took us about 2 hours to find a usable sound and then another 30 minutes to choose mikes (sm57 plus c414, close miking).

My settings: Treble and PResence at 0, Mids at 3, Bass at 5, Tilt at 2, Gain at 7, Master at 8.

and when I kicked in my Dod 308 with level full and gain full it sounded okay, but it needed a bit of edginess but we were afraid to mess with the amp's EQ lest we return to that shrill territory.

As far as the Origin 50 heads go, overheating and burning pcb won't be a problem since the tubes are mounted vertically and the heat goes up. But the combos... the tubes are horizontal.

Anyway, pain in the ass to set a useable sound. 

It's easy to get "brown sound" EVH no problem with SD-1 (level and drive at max) but for violin-like sustain and clarity - it's almost impossible, very difficult.

those are my final thoughts.


----------



## Voided76

I find my amp has that fishy sort of cooking the PCB smell too on 50W in "good stuff" territory.

Here's my 50C, the usual, DS1 and my newly rebuilt epi SG. it's a little more crispy and angry than the paul. 8.0 vs 8.66 paul vs sg bridge pickups, and SG's tend to be a bit more cronchy due to their shape and weight.

So! here ya go. I've ditched the shrillness by dialing back the tilt. I use it VERY sparingly, and generally stay away from presence as well. if you're using the volume knob and getting it to crunch town it brightens itself.

Here's that stone-age metal tone I was talking about. it's a lot darker with the paul. this is actually on the money great in my opinion.


----------



## solarburn

Steeptimber said:


> the amp is bright for sure especially with a Strat. To warm up things, I crank the gain and volume, then roll off guitar volume and tone.
> 
> But the trick for me is to play the tilt at 10. Makes the sound bigger and more expansive.
> 
> I also rolled all tubes, biased new power tubes and spent hours messing around with sounds to get what I like.
> 
> Amp settings (all values are dial knob values):
> Gain: 7, tilt: 10, bass: 4, mid: 6, treb: 7, master: 8, pres: 6
> 
> At the top of 10watts through 2 g65s. Kept all guitar controls at 10.
> 
> 
> 
> same amp settings. Rolled off guitar tone and volume to clean up and warm up the sound.




We got similar settings. I've got gain at 2:30pm and volume 3pm. Tone stack is irrelevant. All taste buds. I have tilt about 9am. However I'm using the amp boost plus my Breakdown pedal and I can rip & roar yet roll guitar volume for any clean. 

This amp can. My EC1000 with Fishmen Active pups goes from PAF to hotter and anywhere in between even single coil and this amp set where I like it? works with all the options in my guitar. Tilt matters. Especially if bright guitar.


----------



## primeholy69

I got my 50h today, but I was shipped a used/demo instead of new in box. It was packaged well, but I had to take the back off the amp and put all the tubes in to try it out. It seems quick to feedback. The gain knob seems more like a volume knob than my boogie. Idk if I want to be compensated for receiving a used amp, or just get a refund. Here are pics of it when I unboxed it this evening 
https://imgur.com/a/CJu0qYw


----------



## solarburn

primeholy69 said:


> I got my 50h today, but I was shipped a used/demo instead of new in box. It was packaged well, but I had to take the back off the amp and put all the tubes in to try it out. It seems quick to feedback. The gain knob seems more like a volume knob than my boogie. Idk if I want to be compensated for receiving a used amp, or just get a refund. Here are pics of it when I unboxed it this evening
> https://imgur.com/a/CJu0qYw



Yes. The gain and preamp give overall volume.
I don't like how you got it though. If I buy a new amp? It better be.


----------



## idw357

In certain outdoor venues, I have to put the O50 with SV212 out in front of me. I need to point a monitor back at me, but the SV212 is 8 ohms, and I can't plug in another 8 ohm speaker. Any ideas? Should I use a splitter and point my 25 watt Frontman back to me. Or put a cable from the O50 FX out to Fender Hot Rod FX return?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> In certain outdoor venues, I have to put the O50 with SV212 out in front of me. I need to point a monitor back at me, but the SV212 is 8 ohms, and I can't plug in another 8 ohm speaker. Any ideas? Should I use a splitter and point my 25 watt Frontman back to me. Or put a cable from the O50 FX out to Fender Hot Rod FX return?


The fx send from the Origin back to your frontman would do the trick.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

primeholy69 said:


> I got my 50h today, but I was shipped a used/demo instead of new in box. It was packaged well, but I had to take the back off the amp and put all the tubes in to try it out. It seems quick to feedback. The gain knob seems more like a volume knob than my boogie. Idk if I want to be compensated for receiving a used amp, or just get a refund. Here are pics of it when I unboxed it this evening
> https://imgur.com/a/CJu0qYw


Welcome to the forum 
I would try and get them to discount it instead of sending it back, the back of yours looks like mine, and that means you have to get the speaker Jack fix.
Congrats on your new amp, they are a great Marshall ..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yes. The gain and preamp give overall volume.
> I don't like how you got it though. If I buy a new amp? It better be.


I hear ya Joe!!
My first white Dsl40c was a floor demo, they GC kicked me down with some shit that was cool at the time, and I kept bugging them for whatever I needed.
Ha ha 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## idw357

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The fx send from the Origin back to your frontman would do the trick.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks Mitch, will try that out today!


----------



## CroTone

I have Origin 50 head and I think it is excellent old-school Marshall sound at an incredible price. I don't know how they did it.
Mine absolutely stood the test of time, no reliability issues with it, and has been used extensively with different cabs, attenuators, and all sorts of fiddling.
The onboard attenuator works very well, but I generally tend to use a full 50w with my own external attenuator.
I know many will say and said "takes pedals very well" but there is really no much magic behind that. This is the amp that does crunch the best and has limited gain options.
It is for what it is and it's oriented towards that type of sound and guitar players. Of course, when the amp is breaking up with the gain (such as this one), any type of good overdrive will take it to higher grounds and make it sound glorious and full. It has a lot of headroom. I boost it with SD-1 or a clean 15-20 dB boost.
To my ear, it works less great with mid-aggressive speakers such as V30s, etc...I personally find it better sounding with G12T-75s, etc.
Also, I think that when in 50w mode it sounds the best and the volume must be cranked over 5 to start utilizing its tonal qualities to the maximum.
FX loop works as it should be, although it might be picky with some pedals.
Tilt also does interesting stuff to it. An equalizer section is as on any Marshall, you can turn the knobs any way you like and the sound will more or less stay the same 

All in all, a great additional Marshall tool in the toolbox, what is there to not like?
I use this bad boy when I want good old daddy's rock Marshall tones , but honestly if tweaked right I think this thing can scream all the way to death metal and deliver even more aggressive tonalities. 

P.S. Plus it looks gorgeous! It is one of the most beautiful-looking Marshall heads.
Minimalistic, tidy, and old-school with that phenomenal orange light bulb in front. Love it!


----------



## CroTone

And yes, I wish I had a chance to try it out with Greenbacks/Creambacks and preferably in at least a 2x12" speaker combination. I think that's the key for this amp.


----------



## Voided76

CroTone said:


> And yes, I wish I had a chance to try it out with Greenbacks/Creambacks and preferably in at least a 2x12" speaker combination. I think that's the key for this amp.




my new partscaster with a 15 y/o mexican strat neck, matching bridge and claw, wilkensen SC's measured 5.75 neck, 5.9 mid, 6.3 bridge. 
klon clone, and the marshall pullboost are on. gain's on 8, master at high noon. bedroom jam more or less. 
2x12 Celestion V30 cab @ 16ohm. classic AF

[edit] a little less quality than usual. not sure how it got turned into potato mic. I haven't changed my method, I'll look into it.


----------



## idw357

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The fx send from the Origin back to your frontman would do the trick.
> Cheers
> Mitch





idw357 said:


> Thanks Mitch, will try that out today!


Tried it, got a lot of hum on the Frontman. So I went with a Cab-Link by Radial Engineering so I can try using my other 8 ohm single 12" speaker cab. Will let you know how it works.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> Tried it, got a lot of hum on the Frontman. So I went with a Cab-Link by Radial Engineering so I can try using my other 8 ohm single 12" speaker cab. Will let you know how it works.


Did you have the frontman on the clean channel when you tried it ?? 
I assume you went into the front of the amp, at the instrument in ?
Cheers


----------



## MarshallDog

For you guys finding the 50C too bright, well, get rid of those nasty JJs and put a Celestion G12M-65 Creamback in it and problem solved!


----------



## Steeptimber

Yep


----------



## idw357

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Did you have the frontman on the clean channel when you tried it ??
> I assume you went into the front of the amp, at the instrument in ?
> Cheers


Yep, there's only a single input, but the gain channel was definitely off. Fitz288 suggested the cab link device. Will have to send him a TY if this works out. Can't test this until my wife's had her coffee!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> Yep, there's only a single input, but the gain channel was definitely off. Fitz288 suggested the cab link device. Will have to send him a TY if this works out. Can't test this until my wife's had her coffee!


Cool let us know how it works brother..
Cheers


----------



## idw357

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool let us know how it works brother..
> Cheers


Worked better than expected. Can't wait to break this out at a planned Memorial Day party in a couple months.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> Worked better than expected. Can't wait to break this out at a planned Memorial Day party in a couple months.


That’s great buddy, glad you were able to get a workable solution..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Markfresh

Hi all, this may have been posted before but i found it interesting as im using pedals thru my 20h.
It doesn't say it in the title but shows the fellow from "PMTVUK" using pedals briefly thru a 50c but then the rest of the vid thru a 50h with various pedals and also finding the 70's tone.
30 mins of origin goodness.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

What do you do to make your Origin sound like an Overdriven 70s Plexi?


----------



## MarshallDog

BatmansMarshall said:


> What do you do to make your Origin sound like an Overdriven 70s Plexi?



I add a very slight amount of drive with a bit more volume on any of my OD pedals, tweak EQ to taste!


----------



## BatmansMarshall

MarshallDog said:


> I add a very slight amount of drive with a bit more volume on any of my OD pedals, tweak EQ to taste!



Do you engage the Origin boost? 

What OD and what settings?

Thanks.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BatmansMarshall said:


> Do you engage the Origin boost?
> 
> What OD and what settings?
> 
> Thanks.


I can bring a clip of what I did with mine with an SD1. Settings are this
Mid power 
No boost from the amp 
Presence 10
Master 3
Treble 8
Mids 8
Bass 5
Tilt 5
Gain 7
SD1 
Level 10
Tone 5
Drive 1-1/2
Hope this helps you buddy !!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## primeholy69

I sent my origin back and grabbed a new dsl 100.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

primeholy69 said:


> I sent my origin back and grabbed a new dsl 100.



 To the forum
The Origin is not for everyone.
But I have the Dsl covered, and for the different tones I am after. The Origin excels ..
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I can bring a clip of what I did with mine with an SD1. Settings are this
> Mid power
> No boost from the amp
> Presence 10
> Master 3
> Treble 8
> Mids 8
> Bass 5
> Tilt 5
> Gain 7
> SD1
> Level 10
> Tone 5
> Drive 1-1/2
> Hope this helps you buddy !!
> Cheers
> Mitch




I have an SD-1
I decided to spice things up a bit but thanks again.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Drive 1-1/2
> Hope this helps you buddy !!
> Cheers
> Mitch




I decided to try that rig out in the last photograph because you inspired me to try Plexi-ish tones on my Origin 50. Here I am doing some Deep Purple.

https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/deep-purple-mistreated-1974.119795/


----------



## Steeptimber

To get “that sound” I found that changing tubes and speakers was needed, especially the speaker. The last part was was finding the tilt, gain, master volume and guitar volume settings.

I prefer 2 g12-65m creambacks. 2 v30s also sound good with the les Paul giving it a more modern sound. The v30s produce some frequencies that I don’t hear in the creambacks.

I use 2 mullard reissue el34, biased to 32. I had to turn the trim down after removing the JJ because the mullards were too hot based upon the factory trim setting.

using tung sol 12ax7 in V1 and V2 and a sovteck lps in v3. Spent hours rolling tubes and liked this combo best.

I like tilt at 8-10 on the dial, master volume at 7-8, and gain at 6-7 to get amp breakup. Guitar volume at 6-7 is clean, breaks up at 8. These are all dial settings, not clock time. 
I also have 50/60s wiring setup from tone man guitar on all my guitars. So the tome pots actually work.

dialing back the tilt causes me to use the tone pots less and vice a versa. At 5-7 on the tone pots the guitar is plenty bright. 

If I’m going to use just pedals for gain, then I’ll pull the gain and master volume back to like 5 to get a purely clean sound and go from there with pedals.

I typically keep guitar volume at 8-9 when I want the most gain.

open to suggestions if anyone has any.


----------



## tresmarshallz

What a cool thread, I just picked up an Origin 50 head and am blown away by how familiar it feels to how I remember my old JMP and JCM800 sounding! Such a fantastic sparkle and chime and with a hot overdrive going, man it covers a LOT of ground!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Steeptimber said:


> To get “that sound” I found that changing tubes and speakers was needed, especially the speaker. The last part was was finding the tilt, gain, master volume and guitar volume settings.
> 
> I prefer 2 g12-65m creambacks. 2 v30s also sound good with the les Paul giving it a more modern sound. The v30s produce some frequencies that I don’t hear in the creambacks.
> 
> I use 2 mullard reissue el34, biased to 32. I had to turn the trim down after removing the JJ because the mullards were too hot based upon the factory trim setting.
> 
> using tung sol 12ax7 in V1 and V2 and a sovteck lps in v3. Spent hours rolling tubes and liked this combo best.
> 
> I like tilt at 8-10 on the dial, master volume at 7-8, and gain at 6-7 to get amp breakup. Guitar volume at 6-7 is clean, breaks up at 8. These are all dial settings, not clock time.
> I also have 50/60s wiring setup from tone man guitar on all my guitars. So the tome pots actually work.
> 
> dialing back the tilt causes me to use the tone pots less and vice a versa. At 5-7 on the tone pots the guitar is plenty bright.
> 
> If I’m going to use just pedals for gain, then I’ll pull the gain and master volume back to like 5 to get a purely clean sound and go from there with pedals.
> 
> I typically keep guitar volume at 8-9 when I want the most gain.
> 
> open to suggestions if anyone has any.


Welcome to the forum 
and Welcome To The Origin Club 
I love mine, killer tones are just waiting to be unlocked and played ..
Congratulations on your amp 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Maggot Brain

tresmarshallz said:


> What a cool thread, I just picked up an Origin 50 head and am blown away by how familiar it feels to how I remember my old JMP and JCM800 sounding! Such a fantastic sparkle and chime and with a hot overdrive going, man it covers a LOT of ground!


It's cool because your expressing pretty much my same thoughts on the Origin, granted I have a 20c but the classic Marshall sound and feel is 100%.

I've played new and reissue JTM45s and 45/100s, jmp 1959s and 1987s etc etc and the Origin immediately felt and sounded so familiar. I have a 2266 that I like for it's jtm45/100 character but it does not feel like an old Marshall at all... I was craving that old NMV 60s/70s Marshall and the Origin nailed it perfectly... Oh yeah and the price? Fantastic, I feel really good and satisfied, no regret or guilt spending the money. 

Oh yeah and I am already gassing for an Origin50H!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

Steeptimber said:


> To get “that sound” I found that changing tubes and speakers was needed, especially the speaker. The last part was was finding the tilt, gain, master volume and guitar volume settings.
> 
> I prefer 2 g12-65m creambacks. 2 v30s also sound good with the les Paul giving it a more modern sound. The v30s produce some frequencies that I don’t hear in the creambacks.
> 
> I use 2 mullard reissue el34, biased to 32. I had to turn the trim down after removing the JJ because the mullards were too hot based upon the factory trim setting.
> 
> using tung sol 12ax7 in V1 and V2 and a sovteck lps in v3. Spent hours rolling tubes and liked this combo best.
> 
> I like tilt at 8-10 on the dial, master volume at 7-8, and gain at 6-7 to get amp breakup. Guitar volume at 6-7 is clean, breaks up at 8. These are all dial settings, not clock time.
> I also have 50/60s wiring setup from tone man guitar on all my guitars. So the tome pots actually work.
> 
> dialing back the tilt causes me to use the tone pots less and vice a versa. At 5-7 on the tone pots the guitar is plenty bright.
> 
> If I’m going to use just pedals for gain, then I’ll pull the gain and master volume back to like 5 to get a purely clean sound and go from there with pedals.
> 
> I typically keep guitar volume at 8-9 when I want the most gain.
> 
> open to suggestions if anyone has any.



Wow, this is all 99.8% of how I runmy O and guitars. Only difference is I run the tilt at about 6-7 and I have Mullard reissues in all positions. I play manly LPSs and all settings are clock settings on the amp. I also use the Creamback G12-65 in it!


----------



## tresmarshallz

Word of caution to Origin 50 owners, be careful running certain pedals in the loop, I just fried my fx loop running an EQ/Boost pedal in it. I loved the sound but it only lasted a day and no the fx loop does not work. The pedal was an Orange Two Stroke, which I just use as an EQ, but it is also a boost so maybe the loop did not like it? I don't know if it is a tube driven fx loop. I'm gutted and not sure if I want to go to the trouble of returning it and waiting weeks for a new one or for a repair. The amp works fine with the loop off.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tresmarshallz said:


> Word of caution to Origin 50 owners, be careful running certain pedals in the loop, I just fried my fx loop running an EQ/Boost pedal in it. I loved the sound but it only lasted a day and no the fx loop does not work. The pedal was an Orange Two Stroke, which I just use as an EQ, but it is also a boost so maybe the loop did not like it? I don't know if it is a tube driven fx loop. I'm gutted and not sure if I want to go to the trouble of returning it and waiting weeks for a new one or for a repair. The amp works fine with the loop off.


I just left a message on your other thread, but I am going to leave one here as well, more than likely a bad tube in V3, but I am no tech, and have not had this issue.
I run my MXR10 band eq in the front of the amp.
Hope you get it all worked out bro, as these amps can definitely deliver the goods.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## ST035

MarshallDog said:


> For you guys finding the 50C too bright, well, get rid of those nasty JJs and put a Celestion G12M-65 Creamback in it and problem solved!


Ok, duly noted. One question, however - since it's a combo (one speaker configuration) - can you run 8 ohm version of Creamback in it?


----------



## Steeptimber

No. A single 16ohm speaker or two 16ohm speakers only.

I plan to wire up my two creambacks and two v30s and push all 50 watts through it this summer just to see what it sounds like. They’re all 16ohm speakers so I think I could wire up a load that will work with the amp.


----------



## MarshallDog

ST035 said:


> Ok, duly noted. One question, however - since it's a combo (one speaker configuration) - can you run 8 ohm version of Creamback in it?



Ill have to check!?


----------



## Steeptimber

I’ve yet to heard the origin cranked run through greenbacks in a 412. That would be interesting.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ST035 said:


> Ok, duly noted. One question, however - since it's a combo (one speaker configuration) - can you run 8 ohm version of Creamback in it?


Are planning on running the 8 ohm speaker by it’s self ? Yes but to run 1-8 ohm, and 1 -16 ohm together at the same time ??
I don’t think you can.
Cheers


----------



## ST035

I was thinking running one 8 ohm speaker into my ORigin 50 combo - is it possible?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ST035 said:


> I was thinking running one 8 ohm speaker into my ORigin 50 combo - is it possible?


See my post above.
Just make sure you plug the speaker cable to the 8ohm tap.
Cheers


----------



## solarburn

Steeptimber said:


> I’ve yet to heard the origin cranked run through greenbacks in a 412. That would be interesting.



I have mine going into a EVH 412 of GB's. Fun as fuck.


----------



## Peter Berlind Carlson

nrjdennis1 said:


> What do you think of this look?
> 
> View attachment 79425




This most definitely makes the amp sound, at least, 5% better ;-)

The classic look is hard to beat.

You should make a bunch of those plexi panels and sell them, I would most definitely buy one!


----------



## jhue73

i have the origin 50h and if i run the master to 10 and the gain on 2 or 3 as suggested it sounds thin, harsh and trebly but if i run the gain on 8 or 10 and the master on 2 or 3 the tone is thick and creamy, anyone know why? bias is set to 75 mv and the plate voltage with the tubes in 440v.


----------



## Timo V

jhue73 said:


> i have the origin 50h and if i run the master to 10 and the gain on 2 or 3 as suggested it sounds thin, harsh and trebly but if i run the gain on 8 or 10 and the master on 2 or 3 the tone is thick and creamy, anyone know why? bias is set to 75 mv and the plate voltage with the tubes in 440v.



Shit, it's been ten years since I quit servicing and modding amps (and I'm mighty drunk, again), but I give it a try. As with most vintage voiced Marshalls, the gain pot in your amp is actually not a GAIN pot, but an adjustable high pass filter, because of a hefty bright cap around it (in this case a tilt pot). More you turn it clockwise, more low frequencies you introduce to your amp. Think it as a nice way to adapt different guitars to your amp. There's more refined ways to do this, but they're not the Marshall way.


----------



## jhue73

Timo V said:


> Shit, it's been ten years since I quit servicing and modding amps (and I'm mighty drunk, again), but I give it a try. As with most vintage voiced Marshalls, the gain pot in your amp is actually not a GAIN pot, but an adjustable high pass filter, because of a hefty bright cap around it (in this case a tilt pot). More you turn it clockwise, more low frequencies you introduce to your amp. Think it as a nice way to adapt different guitars to your amp. There's more refined ways to do this, but they're not the Marshall way.



well thats strange since it already has a tilt pot. you would think it would take lows out when you turn the gain up. so your saying it introduces bass or low frequencies to clip the preamp tubes?


----------



## Timo V

When the gain is maxed, the bright cap does not play any role. The more you turn gain anti-clockwise, the more high frequencies you get. The tilt pot kind of adjusts the "size" of the bright cap. It's all interconnected, and I'm way too drunk to explain it.


----------



## jhue73

Timo V said:


> When the gain is maxed, the bright cap does not play any role. The more you turn gain anti-clockwise, the more high frequencies you get. The tilt pot kind of adjusts the "size" of the bright cap. It's all interconnected, and I'm way too drunk to explain it.



ok thanks. i use to drink but i quit thank the lord.


----------



## Markfresh

jhue73 said:


> i have the origin 50h and if i run the master to 10 and the gain on 2 or 3 as suggested it sounds thin, harsh and trebly but if i run the gain on 8 or 10 and the master on 2 or 3 the tone is thick and creamy, anyone know why? bias is set to 75 mv and the plate voltage with the tubes in 440v.





Timo V said:


> Shit, it's been ten years since I quit servicing and modding amps (and I'm mighty drunk, again), but I give it a try. As with most vintage voiced Marshalls, the gain pot in your amp is actually not a GAIN pot, but an adjustable high pass filter, because of a hefty bright cap around it (in this case a tilt pot). More you turn it clockwise, more low frequencies you introduce to your amp. Think it as a nice way to adapt different guitars to your amp. There's more refined ways to do this, but they're not the Marshall way.



Following this out of interest,
I have the origin 20h and ive been trying to run the master up about 2 o'clock as it has been suggested that having the master at low setting will not push the power section and therefore not getting the most from the amp, i do like the sound with both master and gain on 3 o'clock but will try jhue73's settings and muck around with the tilt.


----------



## idw357

jhue73 said:


> i have the origin 50h and if i run the master to 10 and the gain on 2 or 3 as suggested it sounds thin, harsh and trebly but if i run the gain on 8 or 10 and the master on 2 or 3 the tone is thick and creamy, anyone know why? bias is set to 75 mv and the plate voltage with the tubes in 440v.


The Ori50H was my first Marshall. Bought it a year ago. I'd been a Fender amp guy for decades. I actually thought my O50H was broken when I first got it. Thanks to this forum, I'm now getting awesome sounds out of it. The gain and master volume don't operate at all like a Fender. I've been running the gain WAY up and then adjusting volume as needed. Pretty damn cool.


----------



## jhue73

idw357 said:


> The Ori50H was my first Marshall. Bought it a year ago. I'd been a Fender amp guy for decades. I actually thought my O50H was broken when I first got it. Thanks to this forum, I'm now getting awesome sounds out of it. The gain and master volume don't operate at all like a Fender. I've been running the gain WAY up and then adjusting volume as needed. Pretty damn cool.



i know what you mean i own a blues jr and a princeton and the jr does not work like this. yep, gain up then bring the master up sounds best to me. im surprised how good this amp sounds compared to my 68 prri. always wanted a marshall now i finally own one...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A quick Origin clip of both of my 50H’s
No amp boost, no overdrive pedal, gain at 8 volume at 4, 
Presence 10
Treble 8
Mids 8
Bass 5
The 2 full stacks are MG cabs.
The white one has 2 greenbacks in it
The top cab on the right has 2 eminence golds in it, the bottom B cabs are stock, and I have a 3210 lead 100 mosfet pushing those 2 cabs,
I am using the MXR10 band eq to push both Origins, and FX send to the front of the mosfet on the clean channel.
The origins are on half power mode.
I could feel the bass response with my feet, loud enough for all my neighbors to hear it as well..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## jhue73

i bet your neighbors love you, i know mine would....lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jhue73 said:


> i bet your neighbors love you, i know mine would....lol.


Last Tuesday night I had to listen to a very loud Mariachi music till 3:30 am 
So my once in a while loud and proud Marshall amps are nothing, as long as I keep it at an hour or so.
Otherwise they would come over and ask me to turn down, and I would oblige.
Cheers


----------



## jhue73

you are a good neighbor then. if someone around here played loud music at 3:30am on a week day the law would probably be called or there would be a fight or my wife may shoot someone.....lol...and we live in the country, my nearest neighbor is probably 200 yards away.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jhue73 said:


> you are a good neighbor then. if someone around here played loud music at 3:30am on a week day the law would probably be called or there would be a fight or my wife may shoot someone.....lol...and we live in the country, my nearest neighbor is probably 200 yards away.


Well I did want to fire them up at 6:00 am and give them a minute or so, but I didn’t want to be late for work!!


----------



## idw357

As an ex Fender advocate, that Marshall sound will just get better and better. I recently put a Celestion Red Back into a Hot Rod closed back extension cab for when I don't need twin twelves. When paired with the Ori50 it sounds excellent.


----------



## Steeptimber

I have a 50C with a g12m-65, mullard tubes biased to 32.5, running new JJs in v1-3.

These are dial settings, not clockface settings. Running my LP (50s wiring) in 10 watt mode, I get a clean sound up to about 5 gain, 5 MV. Beyond that I get breakup, whether its pre or power by increasing either the gain or MV. The amp doesn't get louder much beyond MV 8. The power section changes noticeably when you go from 7-8. The volume jumps and gets noticeably louder. The amp sounds more open running the MV higher than the pre. Pre clipping and MV clipping can sound quite similar to my ears, but the MV sounds more open and less fizzy. But not enough pre and a ton of MV sounds really thin and hollow.

Anyone know how to tighten up sound when with moderate gain levels? I get the level of gain I want easily, and I can dial out the fizz, but gain is just somewhat loose / not as tight compared to the gain in a plexi, like the SV20.


----------



## solarburn

Steeptimber said:


> I have a 50C with a g12m-65, mullard tubes biased to 32.5, running new JJs in v1-3.
> 
> These are dial settings, not clockface settings. Running my LP (50s wiring) in 10 watt mode, I get a clean sound up to about 5 gain, 5 MV. Beyond that I get breakup, whether its pre or power by increasing either the gain or MV. The amp doesn't get louder much beyond MV 8. The power section changes noticeably when you go from 7-8. The volume jumps and gets noticeably louder. The amp sounds more open running the MV higher than the pre. Pre clipping and MV clipping can sound quite similar to my ears, but the MV sounds more open and less fizzy. But not enough pre and a ton of MV sounds really thin and hollow.
> 
> Anyone know how to tighten up sound when with moderate gain levels? I get the level of gain I want easily, and I can dial out the fizz, but gain is just somewhat loose / not as tight compared to the gain in a plexi, like the SV20.



Hard to compare my 50H with the combo as I have it going into a 412 loaded with GB's. But I was getting some hair and loose bottom at first.

I did 2 things. Put a 12AY7 in V1 and boost mildly with a Breakdown OD. I run mine at full power. MV about 3pm and gain from 2 to 3pm. Sometimes I add the amps own boost. 

It sounds way better to me now than going straight in. More Plexi like with the lower gain tube in V1 which is where I like to be and I have more overall gain available. Plenty. If I want clean I roll back guitar volume.


----------



## ucnick

Good tips!
I'm finally going to be able to gig mine next Wed night at a winery in Morgan Hill. After 15 or 16 months. I bought the amp a few months ago and have been messing with it and waiting for a gig to use it. Finally.... the opportunity!

I did a test run last night using my pedalboard in 4CM running the amp into a not very broken in DV Mark neoclassic 112 plus, which is a largish 1x12 with closed back. 

I ran at mid power setting, master at half, gain at half, and it was really loud. Great tip about running the gain up and volume down to thicken it up, just have to balance that with clean headroom.

Rig sounds great here, cannot wait to gig it!


----------



## Alestir

Hello everyone.

I just sold my older rig which was a DSL40C (speaker unplugged) played through an Egnater Tourmaster 2x12. I kept the DSL on clean and ran a Wampler Pinnacle for dirt. Sounded pretty good, but a bit flubby on the low end. Might have been the Wampler? Not sure!

Anyway, I wanted a change and went with the Origin 50H through a Mesa Boogie 4x12. The dirt pedal I am using is a Friedman BE-OD. It sounds decent enough, but compared to my old rig it just sounds thin and raspy. Any ideas?

I would think this thing would be punchy and warm which the old rig had plenty of. I've been tinkering with the volume cranked, gain to taste, etc. Is the DSL just that much more warm and thick compared to the Origin? I am baffled honestly!

Thanks for any help


----------



## houseofrock

Try an EQ or a BBE Maximizer(in the loop). Should get you some thump back in the signal.


----------



## Alestir

houseofrock said:


> Try an EQ or a BBE Maximizer(in the loop). Should get you some thump back in the signal.



Thanks for the reply. I have a MXR 10 band EQ that should be here in a few days. Maybe that will fix it up!

Could it possibly be the V30's in the Boogie cab that are the culprit? I had Creambacks in the Egnater cab. 

I can't imagine that being an issue, but maybe?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Alestir said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have a MXR 10 band EQ that should be here in a few days. Maybe that will fix it up!
> 
> Could it possibly be the V30's in the Boogie cab that are the culprit? I had Creambacks in the Egnater cab.
> 
> I can't imagine that being an issue, but maybe?


The speakers make a huge difference with the Origin , and the MXR10 band eq will liven it up tremendously.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Alestir said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I just sold my older rig which was a DSL40C (speaker unplugged) played through an Egnater Tourmaster 2x12. I kept the DSL on clean and ran a Wampler Pinnacle for dirt. Sounded pretty good, but a bit flubby on the low end. Might have been the Wampler? Not sure!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted a change and went with the Origin 50H through a Mesa Boogie 4x12. The dirt pedal I am using is a Friedman BE-OD. It sounds decent enough, but compared to my old rig it just sounds thin and raspy. Any ideas?
> 
> I would think this thing would be punchy and warm which the old rig had plenty of. I've been tinkering with the volume cranked, gain to taste, etc. Is the DSL just that much more warm and thick compared to the Origin? I am baffled honestly!
> 
> Thanks for any help



Wow, I had a DSL and I now own and love an Origin! I would never ever think an Origin would be briter more ice picky than a DSL, seriously....????


----------



## Alestir

MarshallDog said:


> Wow, I had a DSL and I now own and love an Origin! I would never ever think an Origin would be briter more ice picky than a DSL, seriously....????



I know what i hear, and know what I like to hear. Its very thin. Maybe it isn't the Origin, but the Boogie cab?


----------



## Del Rei

@Mitchell Pearrow 
Always good to see your videos, man!! 

@ucnick 
That’s good news, man!!
Hope you get even more in love with your amp!!! \o/ 
I’m still waiting for my next gig. Here in Brazil the vaccines are a bit slower…. But can’t wait to go on a gig again!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Del Rei said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow
> Always good to see your videos, man!!
> 
> @ucnick
> That’s good news, man!!
> Hope you get even more in love with your amp!!! \o/
> I’m still waiting for my next gig. Here in Brazil the vaccines are a bit slower…. But can’t wait to go on a gig again!!


Thank ya bro.
I am one of your subscribers.
And the compliment goes a long way buddy.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Alestir said:


> I know what i hear, and know what I like to hear. Its very thin. Maybe it isn't the Origin, but the Boogie cab?



Could be?!


----------



## Alestir

MarshallDog said:


> Could be?!



I am starting to lean on the cabinet being the problem. I have never played a cabinet that differs so dramatically in sound depending where you stand. 

Directly off to one side or the other and it sounds warm and punchy. Straight ahead and standing back about 20 feet and its just a shrill, lifeless mess. Its a Boogie 4x12 slant if it matters. https://mesaboogie.com/cabinets--si...ries/4x12-recto-standard-oversized-slant.html


----------



## MarshallDog

Alestir said:


> I am starting to lean on the cabinet being the problem. I have never played a cabinet that differs so dramatically in sound depending where you stand.
> 
> Directly off to one side or the other and it sounds warm and punchy. Straight ahead and standing back about 20 feet and its just a shrill, lifeless mess. Its a Boogie 4x12 slant if it matters. https://mesaboogie.com/cabinets--si...ries/4x12-recto-standard-oversized-slant.html



What speakers does it have V30s??


----------



## Alestir

MarshallDog said:


> What speakers does it have V30s??



Yes


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Alestir said:


> Yes


Welcome to the forum 
I have only played briefly through a Orange 212 cab with V30’s, I wasn’t getting shrill or bright from it though.


----------



## Alestir

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum
> I have only played briefly through a Orange 212 cab with V30’s, I wasn’t getting shrill or bright from it though.



I wonder if it being a slant cab is just projecting that shrill tone? It sounds like a banshee screaming, and my ears can't take it 

I may drag this thing back and get a straight 2x12 of some make.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Alestir said:


> I wonder if it being a slant cab is just projecting that shrill tone? It sounds like a banshee screaming, and my ears can't take it
> 
> I may drag this thing back and get a straight 2x12 of some make.


Try turning it on its side, and give a listen .


----------



## MarshallDog

Alestir said:


> Yes



I would try G-12M Greenbacks or Creamback G12M-65's. V30 seem very bright to me. I have tried one in this amp and No Way!


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Try turning it on its side, and give a listen .



His cab or GF????


----------



## MarshallDog

MarshallDog said:


> I would try G-12M Greenbacks or Creamback G12M-65's. V30 seem very bright to me. I have tried one in this amp and No Way!



OR turn the guitar Tone down??


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> His cab or GF????


Both ha ha


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I haven’t posted a clip here in a bit, so here is one that, gives me a smile.
2 Origin 50H’s on low power, with my 3210 lead 100 mosfet, Mxr10 band eq, SD1, Gibson LP Traditional, and volume at 2-1/2 on the dial, loud enough for any hard hitting drummer.
Thanks for listening


Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Alestir said:


> Yes



Alister are you using a guitar with single coils or humbuckers?

Where are your volume and gain settings? On this amp both matter.

I've got mine going into GB speakers. I put my bass knob at 9:30am. I'm getting full notes no thinness or top end shrill. I'm using humbuckers but also go single coil without being too toppy.


----------



## Alestir

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Alister are you using a guitar with single coils or humbuckers?
> 
> Where are your volume and gain settings? On this amp both matter.
> 
> I've got mine going into GB speakers. I put my bass knob at 9:30am. I'm getting full notes no thinness or top end shrill. I'm using humbuckers but also go single coil without being too toppy.



I'm using a Tele and Strat with a Duncan JB in the bridge.

This whole issue was probably the cabinet. It sounded like a phone speaker on steroids. It was used and had to have had someone in the back screwing around with the wiring. No Boogie cab should sound like that thing did! I took it back and ordered a new Orange cab.

On edit: This is all coming from Guitar Center, btw. No slam on them, but you never know what you receive from their used gear network. 

Thanks


----------



## solarburn

Alestir said:


> I'm using a Tele and Strat with a Duncan JB in the bridge.
> 
> This whole issue was probably the cabinet. It sounded like a phone speaker on steroids. It was used and had to have had someone in the back screwing around with the wiring. No Boogie cab should sound like that thing did! I took it back and ordered a new Orange cab.
> 
> On edit: This is all coming from Guitar Center, btw. No slam on them, but you never know what you receive from their used gear network.
> 
> Thanks



Ok man. Sounds like you got a handle on it. I've got the 412 Orange with V30's. Best V30 cab I've ever owned/played. In fact any PPC Orange with a healthy Marshall sounds tits. A players secret the 2 matching so well. Nothing toppy or harsh with these cabs.

Congratz!


----------



## BC93

nrjdennis1 said:


> What do you think of this look?
> 
> View attachment 79425


Where and how?!?! I would really like to do this to my 20


----------



## Alestir

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Ok man. Sounds like you got a handle on it. I've got the 412 Orange with V30's. Best V30 cab I've ever owned/played. In fact any PPC Orange with a healthy Marshall sounds tits. A players secret the 2 matching so well. Nothing toppy or harsh with these cabs.
> 
> Congratz!


 We have the phatness  The Orange cab was just delivered and sounds incredible.

Its night and day compared to the Boogie cab, and can only think something was wrong in the wiring on it.

Thanks for all the help

Also, one more question. I like the Orange 2x12 quite a bit and thinking about adding another one  Only thing is I've been reading that there is some sort of problem with the Origin 50H and running 2 cabs at once. Is that still a thing or did Marshall clear that up with later production of the series?

Mine is brand new as of about a month ago and the jack plate on the back reads: 16ohm---->8ohm---->2x16ohm. Is this one good to go as far as adding an additional cabinet? 

Thanks again


----------



## solarburn

Alestir said:


> We have the phatness  The Orange cab was just delivered and sounds incredible.
> 
> Its night and day compared to the Boogie cab, and can only think something was wrong in the wiring on it.
> 
> Thanks for all the help
> 
> Also, one more question. I like the Orange 2x12 quite a bit and thinking about adding another one  Only thing is I've been reading that there is some sort of problem with the Origin 50H and running 2 cabs at once. Is that still a thing or did Marshall clear that up with later production of the series?
> 
> Mine is brand new as of about a month ago and the jack plate on the back reads: 16ohm---->8ohm---->2x16ohm. Is this one good to go as far as adding an additional cabinet?
> 
> Thanks again



I've heard the probs too. Both cabs I use are 412 at 16 ohms so I haven't used the other jacks.

Congrats on a great cab though. I just got done playing mine through a 412 5153 GB'D cab and got such a rude kick ass old school sound mildly boosted. So cool. Rawk


----------



## solarburn

Alestir said:


> We have the phatness  The Orange cab was just delivered and sounds incredible.
> 
> Its night and day compared to the Boogie cab, and can only think something was wrong in the wiring on it.
> 
> Thanks for all the help
> 
> Also, one more question. I like the Orange 2x12 quite a bit and thinking about adding another one  Only thing is I've been reading that there is some sort of problem with the Origin 50H and running 2 cabs at once. Is that still a thing or did Marshall clear that up with later production of the series?
> 
> Mine is brand new as of about a month ago and the jack plate on the back reads: 16ohm---->8ohm---->2x16ohm. Is this one good to go as far as adding an additional cabinet?
> 
> Thanks again



Others will answer this...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Alestir said:


> We have the phatness  The Orange cab was just delivered and sounds incredible.
> 
> Its night and day compared to the Boogie cab, and can only think something was wrong in the wiring on it.
> 
> Thanks for all the help
> 
> Also, one more question. I like the Orange 2x12 quite a bit and thinking about adding another one  Only thing is I've been reading that there is some sort of problem with the Origin 50H and running 2 cabs at once. Is that still a thing or did Marshall clear that up with later production of the series?
> 
> Mine is brand new as of about a month ago and the jack plate on the back reads: 16ohm---->8ohm---->2x16ohm. Is this one good to go as far as adding an additional cabinet?
> 
> Thanks again


WELCOME TO THE FORUM 
In this very thread is the answer, I can’t remember what page, but the fix was posted by @Marshall dog, the easiest way to find out, is to plug 2 16 ohm cabs into the 8 ohm taps , and if they both ring with Marshall tone , they have fixed the problem, mine are the first run so they still need to be fixed.
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## idw357

Alestir said:


> We have the phatness  The Orange cab was just delivered and sounds incredible.
> 
> Its night and day compared to the Boogie cab, and can only think something was wrong in the wiring on it.
> 
> Thanks for all the help
> 
> Also, one more question. I like the Orange 2x12 quite a bit and thinking about adding another one  Only thing is I've been reading that there is some sort of problem with the Origin 50H and running 2 cabs at once. Is that still a thing or did Marshall clear that up with later production of the series?
> 
> Mine is brand new as of about a month ago and the jack plate on the back reads: 16ohm---->8ohm---->2x16ohm. Is this one good to go as far as adding an additional cabinet?
> 
> Thanks again


If you look closely, there is a label-line connecting the "2x16 ohm" to the middle and right most socket. If u have a two 16 ohm cabs, you would NOT connect them to both the far left socket and the one on the far right. The manual says to connect two 16 ohm cabs to socket #2 & #3. I think they upgraded the label on the actual Ori50H head cuz it's slightly different than the manual. But it's saying the same thing as the manual. U can email their support peeps if you aren't sure. They turned around my queries within 24 hours.


----------



## idw357

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> WELCOME TO THE FORUM
> In this very thread is the answer, I can’t remember what page, but the fix was posted by @Marshall dog, the easiest way to find out, is to plug 2 16 ohm cabs into the 8 ohm taps , and if they both ring with Marshall tone , they have fixed the problem, mine are the first run so they still need to be fixed.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Mitch, I didn't see your response earlier, but you're saying the same thing. Plug the 16 ohm jacks into socket #2 and #3.

The other thing, is if you are having troubles with your Ori wiring, there is a work around. You could pick up a Radial Engineering Cab-link, and plug a cable from the Ori 8 ohm socket #2 to the "From Amp Parallel" on the Cab-link. Then plug speaker cables between the Cab-link and the two 16 ohm cabs. I did something similar with two 8 ohm cabs but using the amp series socket to the 16 ohm Ori socket and it worked like a charm. The Cab-link has excellent wiring diagrams on the cover plate.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> Mitch, I didn't see your response earlier, but you're saying the same thing. Plug the 16 ohm jacks into socket #2 and #3.
> 
> The other thing, is if you are having troubles with your Ori wiring, there is a work around. You could pick up a Radial Engineering Cab-link, and plug a cable from the Ori 8 ohm socket #2 to the "From Amp Parallel" on the Cab-link. Then plug speaker cables between the Cab-link and the two 16 ohm cabs. I did something similar with two 8 ohm cabs but using the amp series socket to the 16 ohm Ori socket and it worked like a charm. The Cab-link has excellent wiring diagrams on the cover plate.


Thank you for all the cool intel .
I will definitely look into it, right now all my cabs are 8 ohm cabs (MG cabs)
When I play loud out of my Origin rig.
I have the MXR10 band eq, powering both of them, and FX send I am going to the front of a 3210 lead 100 mosfet, on the clean channel, which can power the 2 B cabs.
It looks like 2 full stacks. And I love the way it sounds ..
Cheers


----------



## idw357

Excellent, I've heard your video clips, and you're definitely getting a great Marshall sound.


----------



## FracStrat

Hey guys, Did we get definitive answer on the FootSwitch ? Marshall website calls the PEDL-90016 “Latching”
Has anyone tested this with any other switching method ?


----------



## Graham G

I've just bought a used 50C & there was no Footswitch with it, can anyone tell me if the Jack is TS or TRS,also the Amp is an early one with the Speaker Jacks labelled 1 x "16ohm" & 2 x "8ohm" , I believe the speaker is the original Midnight speaker & is plugged into the "16ohm" socket, am I ok in assuming this is correct & that if I used a 16ohm extension Speaker, would I then use the 2 x 16ohm sockets ?.
Thanks.


----------



## idw357

It's meant to support either a single 8 or a pair of 16's. However you're connecting a single 16. Going from an 8 on the amp to a 16 on the cab SHOULD be okay. I was told that by Boss customer service rep in an email regarding my Katana 100 head. He said this is very often done. You just can't do the reverse (16 amp to 8 cab). In the case of the Ori, I would take the time to email customer support just to be sure. 
joanna.green@marshall.com
If she is no longer there, the website has the generic CS email. Joanna works out of Bletchley, England.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Graham G said:


> I've just bought a used 50C & there was no Footswitch with it, can anyone tell me if the Jack is TS or TRS,also the Amp is an early one with the Speaker Jacks labelled 1 x "16ohm" & 2 x "8ohm" , I believe the speaker is the original Midnight speaker & is plugged into the "16ohm" socket, am I ok in assuming this is correct & that if I used a 16ohm extension Speaker, would I then use the 2 x 16ohm sockets ?.
> Thanks.


To use a pair of 16 ohm speakers, in different cabs, you would use the 2 8 ohm ports on the back of the amp.
If it doesn’t work, that means you have to get the jumper wire fix that is in this thread, posted by @Marshall Dog


----------



## Graham G

idw357 said:


> It's meant to support either a single 8 or a pair of 16's. However you're connecting a single 16. Going from an 8 on the amp to a 16 on the cab SHOULD be okay. I was told that by Boss customer service rep in an email regarding my Katana 100 head. He said this is very often done. You just can't do the reverse (16 amp to 8 cab). In the case of the Ori, I would take the time to email customer support just to be sure.
> joanna.green@marshall.com
> If she is no longer there, the website has the generic CS email. Joanna works out of Bletchley, England.





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To use a pair of 16 ohm speakers, in different cabs, you would use the 2 8 ohm ports on the back of the amp.
> If it doesn’t work, that means you have to get the jumper wire fix that is in this thread, posted by @Marshall Dog



Thank you Gentlemen, any answer for the footswitch question ?.


----------



## solarburn

Graham G said:


> Thank you Gentlemen, any answer for the footswitch question ?.



You should be able to get one from a vendor I'd assume. My head came with one brand new. I'm thinking you should be able to get one.

In fact contact Sweetwater.com and see if they can get u one. Bet they can!


----------



## Graham G

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You should be able to get one from a vendor I'd assume. My head came with one brand new. I'm thinking you should be able to get one.
> 
> In fact contact Sweetwater.com and see if they can get u one. Bet they can!



I should have made myself clearer, I just need to know the jack type(TS/TRS), if it's a TRS I have a Boss switch pedal I could use(cheap arse,sorry old cheap arse )


----------



## steveb63

Graham G said:


> I should have made myself clearer, I just need to know the jack type(TS/TRS), if it's a TRS I have a Boss switch pedal I could use(cheap arse,sorry old cheap arse )


TRS I believe.


----------



## idw357

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A quick Origin clip of both of my 50H’s
> No amp boost, no overdrive pedal, gain at 8 volume at 4,
> Presence 10
> Treble 8
> Mids 8
> Bass 5
> The 2 full stacks are MG cabs.
> The white one has 2 greenbacks in it
> The top cab on the right has 2 eminence golds in it, the bottom B cabs are stock, and I have a 3210 lead 100 mosfet pushing those 2 cabs,
> I am using the MXR10 band eq to push both Origins, and FX send to the front of the mosfet on the clean channel.
> The origins are on half power mode.
> I could feel the bass response with my feet, loud enough for all my neighbors to hear it as well..
> Cheers
> Mitch



Mitch, I noticed individual cables going to each O50. Do use a Y cord, a splitter, or something else?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> Mitch, I noticed individual cables going to each O50. Do use a Y cord, a splitter, or something else?


I use the MXR10 band eq to go to both amps, and the FX send to the front of the 3210, on the clean channel, so that I can use all 3 amps..
Cheers


----------



## idw357

O my gawd, bet it sounds awesome in person. Will have to look into that pedal. Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> O my gawd, bet it sounds awesome in person. Will have to look into that pedal. Thanks


It is very fat and full, and it is my preferred way of playing through them, once you do it, in this manner, you will always want to play them in this senario.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Graham G

steveb63 said:


> TRS I believe.



Thanks


----------



## idw357

It must be at the end of the pedal chain? Would love to get a pic of your board. I went back to your May 9 post - dude, I could never imitate THAT sound. But it would be cool to see how you're shaping the sound, other than the MXR10.


----------



## ucnick

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thank ya bro.
> I am one of your subscribers.
> And the compliment goes a long way buddy.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Worked great! Ran at about the same settings as at home, was pretty loud. It was miced and went through PA so stage volume was tolerable. The high clean headroom is great! I just hit it with a boost or OD to get it where I want it.
Using it again for another gig next Wed - same winery, but different band. Going to use my Pod Go this time, rather than pedalboard. It sounds pretty good at home with the PG using 4CM.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> It must be at the end of the pedal chain? Would love to get a pic of your board. I went back to your May 9 post - dude, I could never imitate THAT sound. But it would be cool to see how you're shaping the sound, other than the MXR10.


If this is for my post.
I using the MXR10 band eq, to hit the front of both of the Origin 50’s, my SD1 is in front of the MXR10 band eq, my gain on the amps is at 8+- volume at 3-5 on the mid power switch, treble 8 bass 5
mids 8, SD1 has level maxed,tone 5, drive at 0


I hope this helps, and the 3210 Lead 100 Mosfet is on the green clean channel. with all EQ’s at 5 except volume is on 2, it’s pushing 2 stock MG B cabs, the 2 A cabs on top of the stacks are the only ones with some speaker changes.
2 Greenbacks in the white cab and 2 emminece golds in the black one.
I stand corrected, I was not using the SD1 on that clip, funny because I usually do ha ha , but all the other information is correct. And I am not using the amps boost feature.
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## idw357

So all that distortion was from the amps, not the SD1. Mid-power switch? So not even full 50 watts from the heads? Unreal. You are still getting a little push from the MXR, right? I'm seeing the gain slider on the far right.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> So all that distortion was from the amps, not the SD1. Mid-power switch? So not even full 50 watts from the heads? Unreal. You are still getting a little push from the MXR, right? I'm seeing the gain slider on the far right.


All of the push is from the MXR10 band eq, when I put it on full power, it gets far more thump / percussive, and you have to watch how close you get, because the guitar becomes alive, and you need to control it, with your volume knob..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here they are with the Joyo ultimate drive as a clean boost, every thing else is the same, but volume at 5.


Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Same as above but I am using my V 
Volume is about 3-4
Cheers


----------



## idw357

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> All of the push is from the MXR10 band eq, when I put it on full power, it gets far more thump / percussive, and you have to watch how close you get, because the guitar becomes alive, and you need to control it, with your volume knob..
> Cheers
> Mitch


That's what I need , when I'm playing indoors with limited space I have to go straight into the mixer and the twin mains. I don't have any headroom left when competing with the rest of the band, I'm gonna be order one today. Plus it had that extra output in case I want to bring a small 25 combo for additional push. I was also looking at the Strymon Iridium, but I think all that modeling crap will just get in the way. Thanks so much Mitch!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> That's what I need , when I'm playing indoors with limited space I have to go straight into the mixer and the twin mains. I don't have any headroom left when competing with the rest of the band, I'm gonna be order one today. Plus it had that extra output in case I want to bring a small 25 combo for additional push. I was also looking at the Strymon Iridium, but I think all that modeling crap will just get in the way. Thanks so much Mitch!


No problem brother, any way I can help, is a plus to me, many good hearted people have helped me along this magical journey..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## matttornado

SlyStrat said:


> You cant just set the bias at 65. Thats stupid. Every tube needs to be dialed in based on plate voltage.
> And to add: most Marshall amps I've biased are more in the 30-40 range.


I think Marshall means 65mA for both tubes, ~32.5 mA for each. That is conservative and safe for people who don't know how or do not measure plate voltage first.


----------



## Rick Lee

UPS man is on his way with my Origin 50C. I want to run it hard and tinker with it once I get her broken and dialed in. Has anyone done a choke and OT upgrade in theirs? That made a huge difference in some of my DSL heads.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Rick Lee said:


> UPS man is on his way with my Origin 50C. I want to run it hard and tinker with it once I get her broken and dialed in. Has anyone done a choke and OT upgrade in theirs? That made a huge difference in some of my DSL heads.


HNAD 
Congratulations on your new amp brother, crank it up over 5, on full power, gain at 7, leave the boost function off, the rest of the EQ at 5.
Once everyone settles down, report back.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Rick Lee

Just put about 20 min on this amp with master dimed and high switch on. My attenuator and EQ are a very sophisticated pair of $.50 3M foam earplugs. Oh man, I LOVE this amp. I kept thinking I'd need to upgrade this or that, but, uh no. It's fine out of the box. I'm sure it will change as I log some band hours on it. But this is the best money I've ever spent. LOVE it.


----------



## matttornado

Rick Lee said:


> Just put about 20 min on this amp with master dimed and high switch on. My attenuator and EQ are a very sophisticated pair of $.50 3M foam earplugs. Oh man, I LOVE this amp. I kept thinking I'd need to upgrade this or that, but, uh no. It's fine out of the box. I'm sure it will change as I log some band hours on it. But this is the best money I've ever spent. LOVE it.


good to know! i plan on selling my dsl 40cr for one of these.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

matttornado said:


> good to know! i plan on selling my dsl 40cr for one of these.


If you don’t have to sell the 40c don’t, because they compliment each other quite well.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Rick Lee

Ok, I threw in a set of 6CA7s that just weren't working in my other heads and they biased right up just fine. Am I the only person who thinks this amp isn't loud enough? I play it with the master dimed and power on high. I usually wear earplugs, but can play it like this without earplugs. It's loud, but not bone crushing loud. If I upgrade the speaker, will that open it up some more? I think the tone is great, but I'm kind of glad I didn't bring this to band practice today, as it may not have been able to hang at band volume.


----------



## solarburn

Rick Lee said:


> Ok, I threw in a set of 6CA7s that just weren't working in my other heads and they biased right up just fine. Am I the only person who thinks this amp isn't loud enough? I play it with the master dimed and power on high. I usually wear earplugs, but can play it like this without earplugs. It's loud, but not bone crushing loud. If I upgrade the speaker, will that open it up some more? I think the tone is great, but I'm kind of glad I didn't bring this to band practice today, as it may not have been able to hang at band volume.



You throw in a more sensitive speaker yes you will get more volume. I don't think it's that loud through my 412 but I'm running lower sensitive GB's. It's gonna be fine hooked up or miced to a house system.

Rehearsals may be a challenge.


----------



## Rick Lee

BTW, while I had the chassis out and was working on it, I ran it through a Mojotone 4x12 with Scumback M75s. Geezus, that was loud. So I think a speaker upgrade will do the trick. Hmmmm. What to get? I don't want to blow it up and I run my amps hard. Do I need something around 100w? Or can I get away with 75w?


----------



## solarburn

Rick Lee said:


> BTW, while I had the chassis out and was working on it, I ran it through a Mojotone 4x12 with Scumback M75s. Geezus, that was loud. So I think a speaker upgrade will do the trick. Hmmmm. What to get? I don't want to blow it up and I run my amps hard. Do I need something around 100w? Or can I get away with 75w?



I think with this amp you would be fine with a 75 watter with high sensitivity. Eminence has some nice sounding high sensitivity speakers.


----------



## Rick Lee

I have CV-75s in my Marshall 1936 2x12. I might try to find another one of those.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Rick Lee said:


> I have CV-75s in my Marshall 1936 2x12. I might try to find another one of those.


Dude I completely forgot that you had gotten the combo, I am playing mine through MG 4-12 cabs, and I have drowned out a hard hitting drummer.
Have no clue what speaker is in the combo, but I think @Marshall Dog is using a creamback in his.
Cheers


----------



## JohnnyMojo

Hello everyone,
Just picked up an Origin 50H last week really liking it so far. Running it in the 10 watt mode with the volume dimed and the gain around 6 using the boost for solo or a little more grit. It definitely has a more vintage sound than my JVM 205 or my Splawn Quickrod. Both of those amps definitely are more compressed and the Origin is a little more open so feels/sounds more vintage. One thing I notice is the fx loop on the Origin is way more sensitive to my pedals than the JVM or the Splawn I had to adjust my Carbon Copy delay quite a bit for it to sound like it does with the other amps. Not sure if anyone else has had this experience but, not a big deal really. So far like what I hear and plan on keeping her!


----------



## Ps. 37

Hey Johnny! I bought my O50H about 5 months ago, and think I enjoy it more each day. 

I tell my wife all the time it's been one of the most satisfying purchases I've ever made.

I'm just a home player, and my only other tube amp was a Blues, Jr., but I think the O50H (along with Greenbacks and a Boss GT100 for the loop) has done more for my enjoyment of playing than any guitar-related purchase thus far.

At a great price and at home-friendly volume, it gives me the sound I've been looking for.

Hope you enjoy yours as much!


----------



## JohnnyMojo

Yeah Ps.37, I’m running mine through a 4x12 with 2 V30’s and 2 Eminence small blocks (55 watt greenback type of speaker) and its sounding pretty good! I will try it through my 1936 cab (g12t-75’s) sometime soon. Played it a few hours today and got a really good metal/hard rock sound with my SG and a Ts 9dx running into the front. The Origin seemed to like the ts 9 better than the SD-1.


----------



## Rick Lee

I threw a Scumback H55/100w in there today. Oh my, this is the tone of the gods and a lot louder than stock. This is like those G12H 55Hz Greenbacks, but with the wattage I need. Also threw an RFT 12AX7 in V1. Now this amp slays. So happy with this and so glad I got it instead of another DSL40C.


----------



## matttornado

I ran my DSL40CR along with a 2x12 loaded with vintage 30 and a G12-T75 this past weekend. I was on 40 watt mode master 75% of the way up and i was told to turn up.
If I had a 1987 cranked that much , i would blown the whole town away. Lol


----------



## ColonelForbin

I had some fun last night running both my OH50 heads with my two Friedman 1x12 cabs (w/ g12m65 creambacks) in a semi wet/dry config. HX Stomp XL in the FX loop of the 'master' amp. FX in mono on the HX; amp fx loop send to HX mono in. Noise gate and limiter/compressor; then splits into path A and path B panned hard left and right. I split the two modulation FX (chorus and phaser) to one each path; and the same for two reverbs, and two delays. 

That way depending on which I switch on; I can have on amp totally dry, the other wet; or a mix of modulation only on one amp, with reverb and delay on the other. 

Stereo L/R out from the HX to a Radial Shotgun; then to the FX loop returns of both amps.

Friggin' stellar blends of tones!


----------



## solarburn

Been playing my LM'd SC all week into my GB loaded 412. Fun amp. Not nearly loud enuff at 20 watts. Wished it was 100 watts.

Put the ORI 50 into same cab tuned like I like(AY7-V1/GL KT77'S)and let it rip. Much better volume. Great blues, rock, hard rock tones just using guitar volume/tone knob.

Mind you my amp volume is at 3pm/gain at 3:30pm boost on. Using my black EC1000 with DiMarzio SD straight in. I do have a Breakdown OD in front if I want a bit more but lately just going straight in. Using 8's on the fretboard. Been experimenting. Like 9's up top better.

P-maxed
T-11:30am
M-nearly maxed
B-9am
TLT-3pm

I'm also not needing any effects with the stuff I'M playing otherwise I'd be at least using a delay in loop.

Amp continues to please. I would love to have a 100 watter of the ORI but the 50 gets it on. Sometimes I crave a bit more thump like my other hundies. It's all good.


----------



## ColonelForbin

ColonelForbin said:


> I had some fun last night running both my OH50 heads with my two Friedman 1x12 cabs (w/ g12m65 creambacks) in a semi wet/dry config. HX Stomp XL in the FX loop of the 'master' amp. FX in mono on the HX; amp fx loop send to HX mono in. Noise gate and limiter/compressor; then splits into path A and path B panned hard left and right. I split the two modulation FX (chorus and phaser) to one each path; and the same for two reverbs, and two delays.
> 
> That way depending on which I switch on; I can have on amp totally dry, the other wet; or a mix of modulation only on one amp, with reverb and delay on the other.
> 
> Stereo L/R out from the HX to a Radial Shotgun; then to the FX loop returns of both amps.
> 
> Friggin' stellar blends of tones!


----------



## Marshall noob

Hello everyone. I have a question about a speaker. I have the origin 50c. I have read about people replacing their speaker with either a greenback or a creamback. My question is would I be limited to the creamback? Because the only greenback I can find is only 25 watts.


----------



## Rick Lee

Lots of other options. But a 25w GB will not last long if you run a 50w amp at full tilt.


----------



## Marshall noob

Rick Lee said:


> Lots of other options. But a 25w GB will not last long if you run a 50w amp at full tilt.


I didn't think so. Can you recommend a speaker that's better suited for 50 watts that sounds close to a greenback? Thank you


----------



## Rick Lee

I just put a 100w Scumback H55 in mine and it slays. Check out Scumback, WGS, Eminence or higher wattage Celestions. Endless options out there. I'm thinking of having Scumback recone two of my blown Greenbacks to take up to 100w.


----------



## Marshall noob

Rick Lee said:


> I just put a 100w Scumback H55 in mine and it slays. Check out Scumback, WGS, Eminence or higher wattage Celestions. Endless options out there. I'm thinking of having Scumback recone two of my blown Greenbacks to take up to 100w.


Thank you. I'll check them out.


----------



## Marshall noob

Rick Lee said:


> I just put a 100w Scumback H55 in mine and it slays. Check out Scumback, WGS, Eminence or higher wattage Celestions. Endless options out there. I'm thinking of having Scumback recone two of my blown Greenbacks to take up to 100w.


I ordered the blue 100w H55. Watched a video and it sounds pretty good. Can't wait to hear it in person.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Marshall noob said:


> Hello everyone. I have a question about a speaker. I have the origin 50c. I have read about people replacing their speaker with either a greenback or a creamback. My question is would I be limited to the creamback? Because the only greenback I can find is only 25 watts.



To the forum 
You would even have to be careful with a pair of 25 watt greenbacks.
Cheers


----------



## solarburn

So I took the GL KT77's out of the ORI50 and put them in my DSL40C. Am able to bias them closer together with 2 bias pots. I bought them matched but they were 10mv apart in the ORI. Not ideal but doable. They sounded good in the 50.

Was getting ready to bias a pair of 6CA7's in the Origin when I turned it on and blew a fuse. After some trouble shooting I found that I had not lined up the tube quite right in the key slot of my probe. The middle post had cracked/ broken off. Found this out when I pulled said tube out.

Good thing I have extra power tubes AND fuses. Replaced fuse, put in some Mullards and all is good. Except I had to order a new Apex matched(closest matching Ive ever had)set of the 6CA7'S. Didn't have to buy but I like em in the Ori. Anyways the Origin survived and continues to please.


----------



## JohnnyMojo

Has anyone tried one of the plexi boost pedal, Wampler plexi or EHX English Muff’n with the Origin? Sorry if this has already been covered. I like the sounds I’m getting with my Keeley modded Sd 1 and Ts 9sdx but, not really getting that tone.


----------



## solarburn

JohnnyMojo said:


> Has anyone tried one of the plexi boost pedal, Wampler plexi or EHX English Muff’n with the Origin? Sorry if this has already been covered. I like the sounds I’m getting with my Keeley modded Sd 1 and Ts 9sdx but, not really getting that tone.



I like my Marvel Drive in front. 

Yeah this amp is like a cousin to a plexi. The mids are different. I really like it's voicing though. And it responds like an old vintage Marshall would. At least mine does after tube change. Been using my Breakdown pedal in front to kick it a bit. Works great.

Some of my OD's really add hiss to it. A noise gate can fix that. Most gain I go for is hard rock. Also have a 12AY7 in V1 and still get a lot of background noise from jucing the front with a pedal. Straight in its quiet even with gain and volume around 3pm. Switched back to JJ 6CA7'S and it became more vintage/plexi like feel wise. Still mids are voiced differently. Fun amp.


----------



## JohnnyMojo

Thanks for the info Solarburn! I really like the amp as well. Haven’t tried any preamp tube changes yet, I have a few jjecc83’s laying around. The amp definitely has a vintage vibe and takes to my drive pedals well. I’ve always been more of a modded 800 type of guy so I really am enjoying the openness, less compressed feel of the Origin. I was asking more out of curiosity. I know that plexi sound is more complicated than just the amp!


----------



## solarburn

JohnnyMojo said:


> Thanks for the info Solarburn! I really like the amp as well. Haven’t tried any preamp tube changes yet, I have a few jjecc83’s laying around. The amp definitely has a vintage vibe and takes to my drive pedals well. I’ve always been more of a modded 800 type of guy so I really am enjoying the openness, less compressed feel of the Origin. I was asking more out of curiosity. I know that plexi sound is more complicated than just the amp!



Yeah I love that 800 tone too. If I had cash to burn I'd get an Origin Effects Revival Drive. The compact version. I probably will at some point. I'm jonezn for one. The clips I've heard have been vintage Marshall candy to my earz. 

There are great pedals that cost less. However I hear the Revival Drive do it's thing apart from the others. I guess I need one.


----------



## JohnnyMojo

I also have a few 5751’s laying around might try those out. I’m using an MXR smartgate for noise now. So many choices for drive pedals these days it’s hard to choose! I’ll have to check out that revival drive for sure.


----------



## Matthew77

idw357 said:


> So this exchange caused me to send in this "rookie" question. I've been playing electric guitar for decades and I've always put my pedal board between my guitar and amp, right into the front panel input. What's the advantage to putting the pedals in through the FX loop?


Separating your time based fx and putting them in the loop will usually sound better. The dynamic fx go in front of the preamp to manipulate gain and headroom. I love my fx loops!!!


----------



## Matthew77

IOSEPHVS said:


> The operational issue that I have with the ORI50H is that engaging the FX loop requires the supplied footswitch (PEDL-90016). This pedal sells for $100, and while it may be available now it might not be in the future. Has anyone figured out how to engage the FX loop without it?


There are many generic pedals that will work. It’s a 2 switch foot pedal with 1/4 jack.


----------



## Buzzard

Anyone compare the OR 20 to the 50 ? Is the 20 spongier?


----------



## Voided76

Buzzard said:


> Anyone compare the OR 20 to the 50 ? Is the 20 spongier?


If you were to really crank one up 1 after the other apples to apples with a common cab sure. cathode biased amps very usually do sag a bit more. 

but the 10" speaker in the smaller cab is gonna tighten that, and be similarly crispy. just.... that 500hz punch of the 50/12" isn't going to be as present. 
but a 20H into a 2x12 of greenbacks would be absolutely fabulous.
Especially since you can juggle tubes around in it until hell won't have it.


----------



## Voided76

So I have been juggling settings to avoid icepick mode.
and it's wild. I can get buck wild gain out of it w/o it even really wanting to feedback. I've still got the mullard tubes but I'm fairly certain I've roasted V1 into microphonics like the way I bought it used. Oh well. lol.
Tilt is as high as 2 to 2.5 now. I can get most of the way to noon with presence so the cleans are a lot more sparkly with the paul and I find myself tone knobbing the strat just a bit. But it's really working. Taking excess volume boost out of your pedals can go a long way to avoiding icepick mode when boosting and gain stage looping.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Voided76 said:


> So I have been juggling settings to avoid icepick mode.
> and it's wild. I can get buck wild gain out of it w/o it even really wanting to feedback. I've still got the mullard tubes but I'm fairly certain I've roasted V1 into microphonics like the way I bought it used. Oh well. lol.
> Tilt is as high as 2 to 2.5 now. I can get most of the way to noon with presence so the cleans are a lot more sparkly with the paul and I find myself tone knobbing the strat just a bit. But it's really working. Taking excess volume boost out of your pedals can go a long way to avoiding icepick mode when boosting and gain stage looping.



Great tones there bro.
Makes me want to light up mine..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Matthew77

MarshallDog said:


> Sweetwater called me and the amp is in. I paid and it is shipping today. Should have it Tuesday!!!!!
> 
> I just got the tracking info. Cant wait to see how she sounds.
> 
> My gut tells me I will change the speaker to a Creamback G12-65 and get rid of those Marshall labeled JJ tubes...yuck! Maybe installed Mullards EL34s and either the Mullard 12AX7 CV4004 or The Tube Store Preferred Series 7025s.
> 
> I have a 3 Henry Classic Tone Choke and might toss that in down the road.
> 
> *Anyone think we should start a thread just for the Origin 50 amps......*


I’ve changed my tubes to NOS Mullard in preamp and Sylvania power tubes. Normally it gets played through a pair of English 90’s green backs and a Jbl 15 d140 and Celestion cream alnico. It’s a great amp for the price. I thought I was buying a pre owned Origin 50 for 325$ shipped (great deal) and it was new in the box. Somebody probably plugged in and turned the gain up. Not enough Marshall crunch for them. I use an EP boost and a few drives, Ross 70’s grey compressor first in the chain. Once I put some quality pedals in front of the NOS preamp tubes, it SOUNDS LIKE A MARSHALL!!!!! Amazing how well it replicates old school Marshall amps!


----------



## MarshallDog

Matthew77 said:


> I’ve changed my tubes to NOS Mullard in preamp and Sylvania power tubes. Normally it gets played through a pair of English 90’s green backs and a Jbl 15 d140 and Celestion cream alnico. It’s a great amp for the price. I thought I was buying a pre owned Origin 50 for 325$ shipped (great deal) and it was new in the box. Somebody probably plugged in and turned the gain up. Not enough Marshall crunch for them. I use an EP boost and a few drives, Ross 70’s grey compressor first in the chain. Once I put some quality pedals in front of the NOS preamp tubes, it SOUNDS LIKE A MARSHALL!!!!! Amazing how well it replicates old school Marshall amps!



Exactly one dame nice amp! Glad you love it!


----------



## solarburn

Just got a Friedman Buxom Boost specifically for the ORI 50.

I have a tone bone. Don't know which plank to spank? The fretboard or the other.

Pedal is the quietest one I own. Perfect for this amp as I have volume and gain at 3pm into a 412. So far I've ran pedal just as a clean boost. The tight pot clears up any muddiness and I have it around 9:30am. Boost knob around 10am. I haven't even tried using the pedals EQ. Bypassed!

Engaging the amps boost with above settings works great. Such old school plexi/JTM tones with feel. Tight and warm. barks, bites and squeals into harmonic feedback. I can hear everything. Nice attack and artculation. 

I'll be juicing the front of this amp for awhile with Buxom B. She's definitely Buxom. In all the right places.


----------



## Blake wright

Just picked one up yesterday. 
Loving this thing!


----------



## solarburn

Blake wright said:


> Just picked one up yesterday.
> Loving this thing!
> 
> View attachment 92665



Looks sweet. Enjoy the shit out of it!

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Blake wright said:


> Just picked one up yesterday.
> Loving this thing!
> 
> View attachment 92665


Congratulations nice amp bro !!
I know because I also have 2 of the heads 50H’s


----------



## ColonelForbin

I let my buddy use my pedalboard and Origin 50 head for his gigs this Friday and Saturday; with my Dirty Shirley 1x12 cab. His band is a 7 piece funk / rock band, they play a mix of covers and originals; and some instrumental tunes. They do stuff like Dance Monkey by Tones and I (they have a female vocalist who does lead vocals and harmony), Get It Right by The Motet, When You Get Back by Jon Cleary, Can't Go For That by Hall & Oates, etc. And he's the only guitarist in the band (trombone, sax, two vocals, keys, bass, drums, guitar). It's an awesome gigging amp; really takes pedals extremely well; and is very versatile for a bunch of different tones and song styles. I'm gonna mix down some of the audio/video, will post some clips when I get 'em mixed. The venue Friday let me plug my laptop into their board to record multitrack, and I ran sound Saturday with my Zoom LS20 mixer, which also records multitrack. Used Sennheiser e906 both nights to mic the cab.

Rock on!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My Strat is being played through my Origin 50H on the low power setting.
The loop is my V through the Dsl40c’s.
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My Strat is being played through my Origin 50H on the low power setting.
> The loop is my V through the Dsl40c’s.
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch




Sounds jammin', I like the T-Shirt, nice touch!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Sounds jammin', I like the T-Shirt, nice touch!


Ha ha that’s kinda funny because when I looped the V I had my Gibson shirt on ha ha, I told my wife I couldn’t record the second piece with a Gibson shirt and changed it.
Thanks bro.
Mitch


----------



## GregM

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ha ha that’s kinda funny because when I looped the V I had my Gibson shirt on ha ha, I told my wife I couldn’t record the second piece with a Gibson shirt and changed it.
> Thanks bro.
> Mitch


I would have played the Strat in the Gibson shirt and the v in the fender shirt, but then I am a bit hardcore!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GregM said:


> I would have played the Strat in the Gibson shirt and the v in the fender shirt, but then I am a bit hardcore!


I have played through my Marshall amps with an Orange shirt. (amps not just the color)
Ha Ha


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ha ha that’s kinda funny because when I looped the V I had my Gibson shirt on ha ha, I told my wife I couldn’t record the second piece with a Gibson shirt and changed it.
> Thanks bro.
> Mitch



You are all about the small details and that’s great!


----------



## MarshallDog

GregM said:


> I would have played the Strat in the Gibson shirt and the v in the fender shirt, but then I am a bit hardcore!



Rebel!


----------



## Buzzard

Starting to think the origin is a very under appreciated amp. What other Marshall can you crank up and get true power amp distortion at a lower volume? Astoria?,yjm?


----------



## solarburn

Buzzard said:


> Starting to think the origin is a very under appreciated amp. What other Marshall can you crank up and get true power amp distortion at a lower volume? Astoria?,yjm?



Just got done romping mine through a 5153 EVH 412. I just don't get tired of it. I've got plenty of amps many not listed in my sig. Love the way it sounds and feels straight in or Buxom Boosted.

Makes me think, "I rawk".


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is another one of my looper play alongs . Loop is the goldtop LP Tribute an Dsl40c’s . And you can see my TB Traditional on the Origin 50H Mxr10 band eq, Joyo ultimate drive as a clean boost, yes I know my attempt to play any lead is horrid, but I am still smiling.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is another one of my looper play alongs . Loop is the goldtop LP Tribute an Dsl40c’s . And you can see my TB Traditional on the Origin 50H Mxr10 band eq, Joyo ultimate drive as a clean boost, yes I know my attempt to play any lead is horrid, but I am still smiling.
> Cheers
> Mitch




Turn it loose bruther! Sounds meaty and chunky

I want that guitar...please

I slapped myself.

RAWK!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Turn it loose bruther! Sounds meaty and chunky
> 
> I want that guitar...please
> 
> I slapped myself.
> 
> RAWK!


Thanks Joe now I really have a big smile buddy.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Just got done romping mine through a 5153 EVH 412. I just don't get tired of it. I've got plenty of amps many not listed in my sig. Love the way it sounds and feels straight in or Buxom Boosted.
> 
> Makes me think, "I rawk".



Rawk on Solarburn!


----------



## Robert Herndon Project

Has anyone recorded stock origin 50 voltages yet???


----------



## MarshallDog

It’s probably listed within this long thread…I cant remember mine!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Robert Herndon Project said:


> Has anyone recorded stock origin 50 voltages yet???


I can’t recall seeing it.
Cheers


----------



## Robert Herndon Project

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I can’t recall seeing it.
> Cheers



We've never seen a bone stock voltage chart for the 50 watt Origin either...


----------



## Robert Herndon Project

We charted our voltages when we added the extra gain stage to the Origin 50H, but we didn't take pre-modification voltage readings.


----------



## Timo V

Robert Herndon Project said:


> We've never seen a bone stock voltage chart for the 50 watt Origin either...



And now we have! I knew i measured those and other parameters too, and just found my notes.

Power setting________Low______Mid______High___________
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Power tube plates____436______420______441______Volts
Power tube screens___61______165______436______Volts
Idle current___________77______120_______66_______mA
Bias___________________0______-7.9_____-37.7______Volts
PI anodes_____________46______106______268______Volts
Power output*______1.8/3___5.5/8.5____42/58_____Wrms

*Max Pout non-clipped/clipped.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A supply node for V1 and V2 is 260 Volts, and power setting does have very minor effect on it.


----------



## Timo V

One more bit of information. I have seen claims that ORI50 has stiff power supply, this is wrong. B+ sags from 440 Volts at idle to 360 Volts at full output. Because the bias from the factory was set on cool side, i have since biased my Origin to 80 mA. This added nice fullness and grit to amps tone.
The amp was measured with 8 ohm load and 1 kHz test signal to FX loops return.


----------



## Explorer1971

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I like my Marvel Drive in front.
> 
> Yeah this amp is like a cousin to a plexi. The mids are different. I really like it's voicing though. And it responds like an old vintage Marshall would. At least mine does after tube change. Been using my Breakdown pedal in front to kick it a bit. Works great.
> 
> Some of my OD's really add hiss to it. A noise gate can fix that. Most gain I go for is hard rock. Also have a 12AY7 in V1 and still get a lot of background noise from jucing the front with a pedal. Straight in its quiet even with gain and volume around 3pm. Switched back to JJ 6CA7'S and it became more vintage/plexi like feel wise. Still mids are voiced differently. Fun amp.


Long time reader, first time poster.
I have the Ori 50H running through a Peavey 212C with a Vintage 30 and a G12T 75. Sounds mammoth. Have only had it up to 11 oclock and my god, I could barely stay in the room. But what a sound. Getting an attenuator soon so I can really drive it and get those power valves really pumping. In the mean time playing at general house levels, I have been using 3 different drive pedals with my SG and LP Standard.

They are the Rat, Plimsoul and the El Ray Dorado. Each have their unique sounds but really dont have tweak the amp much at all. The El Ray Dorado is a Plexi type clone. Really brings out the mids and just sounds Marshall all over. Settings for it are no drive, level half and tone half. Basically a boost, but a Plexi boost. Sounds awesome. Thinking of just getting the glue out and freeze it on that setting forever (not really). Very happy with this purchase and cant see my self stopping on it any time soon. Also, after a week of owning it I replaced the the V1,2,3 with made in Russia EHX 12AX7. Definitely changed the tone to something I prefer. Better? Hard to say, but defintely my type of tone.


----------



## solarburn

Explorer1971 said:


> Long time reader, first time poster.
> I have the Ori 50H running through a Peavey 212C with a Vintage 30 and a G12T 75. Sounds mammoth. Have only had it up to 11 oclock and my god, I could barely stay in the room. But what a sound. Getting an attenuator soon so I can really drive it and get those power valves really pumping. In the mean time playing at general house levels, I have been using 3 different drive pedals with my SG and LP Standard.
> 
> They are the Rat, Plimsoul and the El Ray Dorado. Each have their unique sounds but really dont have tweak the amp much at all. The El Ray Dorado is a Plexi type clone. Really brings out the mids and just sounds Marshall all over. Settings for it are no drive, level half and tone half. Basically a boost, but a Plexi boost. Sounds awesome. Thinking of just getting the glue out and freeze it on that setting forever (not really). Very happy with this purchase and cant see my self stopping on it any time soon. Also, after a week of owning it I replaced the the V1,2,3 with made in Russia EHX 12AX7. Definitely changed the tone to something I prefer. Better? Hard to say, but defintely my type of tone.



Been using a Buxom Boost in front now. Quietest pedal I own. Really cut down the hiss compared to my other pedals.

Great when you find ones that just get you there and all you want to do is play.


----------



## solarburn

Ricky Bobby says, "shake and bake"!


----------



## steveb63




----------



## solarburn

steveb63 said:


> View attachment 96153


----------



## solarburn

I just had sex with my Origin 50. I may have gone too far...

But I luv Marshall...


----------



## Robert Herndon Project

Timo V said:


> And now we have! I knew i measured those and other parameters too, and just found my notes.
> 
> Power setting________Low______Mid______High___________
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Power tube plates____436______420______441______Volts
> Power tube screens___61______165______436______Volts
> Idle current___________77______120_______66_______mA
> Bias___________________0______-7.9_____-37.7______Volts
> PI anodes_____________46______106______268______Volts
> Power output*______1.8/3___5.5/8.5____42/58_____Wrms
> 
> *Max Pout non-clipped/clipped.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> A supply node for V1 and V2 is 260 Volts, and power setting does have very minor effect on it.



Dude!!!!!

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Robert Herndon Project

Timo V said:


> One more bit of information. I have seen claims that ORI50 has stiff power supply, this is wrong. B+ sags from 440 Volts at idle to 360 Volts at full output. Because the bias from the factory was set on cool side, i have since biased my Origin to 80 mA. This added nice fullness and grit to amps tone.
> The amp was measured with 8 ohm load and 1 kHz test signal to FX loops return.



@Timo V 

This is what our voltages looked like after the HF mod.



We later went back and changed resistance values to get the voltages into a more tube-friendly range...


----------



## Robert Herndon Project

Explorer1971 said:


> Long time reader, first time poster.
> I have the Ori 50H running through a Peavey 212C with a Vintage 30 and a G12T 75. Sounds mammoth. Have only had it up to 11 oclock and my god, I could barely stay in the room. But what a sound.* Getting an attenuator soon so I can really drive it and get those power valves really pumping.* In the mean time playing at general house levels, I have been using 3 different drive pedals with my SG and LP Standard.
> 
> They are the Rat, Plimsoul and the El Ray Dorado. Each have their unique sounds but really dont have tweak the amp much at all. The El Ray Dorado is a Plexi type clone. Really brings out the mids and just sounds Marshall all over. Settings for it are no drive, level half and tone half. Basically a boost, but a Plexi boost. Sounds awesome. Thinking of just getting the glue out and freeze it on that setting forever (not really). Very happy with this purchase and cant see my self stopping on it any time soon. Also, after a week of owning it *I replaced the the V1,2,3 with made in Russia EHX 12AX7*. Definitely changed the tone to something I prefer. Better? Hard to say, but defintely my type of tone.




At the time, I was gigging 5 nights a week with (2) DSL40C's and really wanted to downsize from a weight standpoint. I was very happy with the lighter weight of Origin 50, except that it really didn't produce enough gain to suit me. I'm running a custom 2x12 mahogany finger-joint cabinet into which I installed a pair of Jensen Neodymium speakers. 

I ran the Jensen Neo's for a while and then went on a tangent to find a "better" speaker. What I discovered (personally) was that i do not like a speaker to 'color' my tone. A lot of players will adopt a speaker because it has a mid-range hump, etc., and I try my best to avoid that. I hate speaker "break up" because at my volume levels, it wouldn't be sustainable. I want really loud, clean tone from a speaker.

People will laugh, and that's fine, but after trying a lot of different speakers, I started using the Celestion 70/80's that I was pulling out of my DSL40C's because I found they had a much flatter response than the Greenbacks, Creambacks, Vintage 30's, Veteran 30's Green Berets, Reapers, etc. 

When this current pair of 70/80's finally dies, I have already decided on the Celestion Copperback 250watt 12 inchers.

My good friend and amp tech did the headfirst Mod and Jose Zener Diode Mods to my origin 50 and it became a totally different amplifier. We also switched to 6CA7 power tubes. It's not only louder now (dial position for dial position) but all of the EQ's are much more responsive. I use Genelex Gold Lion B759 pre-amp tubes exclusively.

Many, many years ago, I started using a low impedance volume pedal in the FX loop to control the amp's volume. Although I do have a Weber Mass Lite 100 attenuator, the volume pedal in the loop allows me to keep my master volume on 8 and control the amp's volume with the pedal.

The Hot Rodded Origin is now a very dirty amp, so rather than continually try and drop the gain, switch off the TS-9, etc., in order to get a reasonably clean tone, I decided to add a simple A-B-Y box and use my 1999 Marshall MG50 for clean tones.

Here's a shot from last weekend....


----------



## ST035

I'm thinking of maybe buying Origin 50H (already have combo version) but I then I would need a 212 cab. 

Would the matching Origin 212 horizontal (two 70-80s) be a better choice over 1936 (2 g12-t75) --- I am kind of okay with combo's Midnite 60 speaker btw, but I wouldn't have the money to swap seventy-80s for Midnites or t-75s for Midnites ... so which speaker (70-80 or g 12-t75) is closer to Midnite? What's your opinion guys?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ST035 said:


> I'm thinking of maybe buying Origin 50H (already have combo version) but I then I would need a 212 cab.
> 
> Would the matching Origin 212 horizontal (two 70-80s) be a better choice over 1936 (2 g12-t75) --- I am kind of okay with combo's Midnite 60 speaker btw, but I wouldn't have the money to swap seventy-80s for Midnites or t-75s for Midnites ... so which speaker (70-80 or g 12-t75) is closer to Midnite? What's your opinion guys?


There is a member here that prefers the 70/80’s in his cab, but he has also modded his 50 H..
Cheers


----------



## ST035

Hello guys, need some words of wisdom from ya. I've had my Origin 50c for 10 months and it has worked flawlessly until the last rehearsal.

My signal chain: guitar > tuner> SD-1 > NS-2 suppressor > amp

I usually use 5w mode or 10w mode setting, no additional attenuator.

I set my amp on the verge of breakup and then I use SD-1 with level max and gain max (high gain boosting method). I've done one third of my album so far that way, no problems, no issues whatsoever.

However, during my band's last rehearsal, when I started playing solo, I switched from my bridge to my neck pickup (they are both DiMarzio HS-3) and then suddenly this squealing sound started going on. I switched to my bridge pickup and there was no squeal (since there wasn't any when I played rhythm parts) so I finished the song.

We tried to figure out what was wrong.

When SD-1 was disengaged, there was no squealing.

First, I took my singer's Music Man Sterling with humbuckers (because I assumed that maybe the wax shielding on my neck pickup has gone bad) but the squealing was maybe even louder.
Then my singer reduced the gain (I keep Gain on 10, MV on 7 because that's verge of breakup for my low output pickups) and when he reduced the Gain to 4-5 the squaling stopped.

Then, I switched the amp from 10w to 5w mode and I tried my guitar again (with SD-1 on), and there was no squealing. Then I switched it to 50w mode, just to check it, and it squealed. 

A few days later I realized that I should have checked the guitar cable going into the pedals (that's the only part in the chain I'm not so sure about), because the weird thing is: NS-2 is supposed to latch onto any guitar frequencies that are "noisy" and kill them, but this squealing - NS-2 didn't detect it .

So, is this the case of possible microphonic preamp tube? What do you think? Link is below and thank you for your opinions


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ST035 said:


> Hello guys, need some words of wisdom from ya. I've had my Origin 50c for 10 months and it has worked flawlessly until the last rehearsal.
> 
> My signal chain: guitar > tuner> SD-1 > NS-2 suppressor > amp
> 
> I usually use 5w mode or 10w mode setting, no additional attenuator.
> 
> I set my amp on the verge of breakup and then I use SD-1 with level max and gain max (high gain boosting method). I've done one third of my album so far that way, no problems, no issues whatsoever.
> 
> However, during my band's last rehearsal, when I started playing solo, I switched from my bridge to my neck pickup (they are both DiMarzio HS-3) and then suddenly this squealing sound started going on. I switched to my bridge pickup and there was no squeal (since there wasn't any when I played rhythm parts) so I finished the song.
> 
> We tried to figure out what was wrong.
> 
> When SD-1 was disengaged, there was no squealing.
> 
> First, I took my singer's Music Man Sterling with humbuckers (because I assumed that maybe the wax shielding on my neck pickup has gone bad) but the squealing was maybe even louder.
> Then my singer reduced the gain (I keep Gain on 10, MV on 7 because that's verge of breakup for my low output pickups) and when he reduced the Gain to 4-5 the squaling stopped.
> 
> Then, I switched the amp from 10w to 5w mode and I tried my guitar again (with SD-1 on), and there was no squealing. Then I switched it to 50w mode, just to check it, and it squealed.
> 
> A few days later I realized that I should have checked the guitar cable going into the pedals (that's the only part in the chain I'm not so sure about), because the weird thing is: NS-2 is supposed to latch onto any guitar frequencies that are "noisy" and kill them, but this squealing - NS-2 didn't detect it .
> 
> So, is this the case of possible microphonic preamp tube? What do you think? Link is below and thank you for your opinions



Not sure what is causing this..


----------



## solarburn

ST035 said:


> Hello guys, need some words of wisdom from ya. I've had my Origin 50c for 10 months and it has worked flawlessly until the last rehearsal.
> 
> My signal chain: guitar > tuner> SD-1 > NS-2 suppressor > amp
> 
> I usually use 5w mode or 10w mode setting, no additional attenuator.
> 
> I set my amp on the verge of breakup and then I use SD-1 with level max and gain max (high gain boosting method). I've done one third of my album so far that way, no problems, no issues whatsoever.
> 
> However, during my band's last rehearsal, when I started playing solo, I switched from my bridge to my neck pickup (they are both DiMarzio HS-3) and then suddenly this squealing sound started going on. I switched to my bridge pickup and there was no squeal (since there wasn't any when I played rhythm parts) so I finished the song.
> 
> We tried to figure out what was wrong.
> 
> When SD-1 was disengaged, there was no squealing.
> 
> First, I took my singer's Music Man Sterling with humbuckers (because I assumed that maybe the wax shielding on my neck pickup has gone bad) but the squealing was maybe even louder.
> Then my singer reduced the gain (I keep Gain on 10, MV on 7 because that's verge of breakup for my low output pickups) and when he reduced the Gain to 4-5 the squaling stopped.
> 
> Then, I switched the amp from 10w to 5w mode and I tried my guitar again (with SD-1 on), and there was no squealing. Then I switched it to 50w mode, just to check it, and it squealed.
> 
> A few days later I realized that I should have checked the guitar cable going into the pedals (that's the only part in the chain I'm not so sure about), because the weird thing is: NS-2 is supposed to latch onto any guitar frequencies that are "noisy" and kill them, but this squealing - NS-2 didn't detect it .
> 
> So, is this the case of possible microphonic preamp tube? What do you think? Link is below and thank you for your opinions




Well you could hook up to another amp with your gear chain and see if you get an issue. Be a quick way to eliminate your front end gear chain including cables. Shake them cables while playing.

Always good to have extra "known" good preamp/power amp tubes to change out looking for a bad one. Check your bias too. See where it's at. I'd check bias first then roll tubes.


----------



## mrp

Any idea if there's a pedal out there that, coupled with an Origin 50, could coax JMP-1 OD2 feel and sound out of the amp?

MXR M75 perhaps?


----------



## ST035

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Well you could hook up to another amp with your gear chain and see if you get an issue. Be a quick way to eliminate your front end gear chain including cables. Shake them cables while playing.
> 
> Always good to have extra "known" good preamp/power amp tubes to change out looking for a bad one. Check your bias too. See where it's at. I'd check bias first then roll tubes.



Thanks, I was thinking about "rolling" the tubes, actually having it done for me by a tech.

Can you tell me, please, what is V2 tube function in Origin 50?

And, since I can only buy stuff from Thomann (don't ask)... well, I looked their preamp tubes section and they only have : JJ (rebranded as TAD), Sovtek/EHX/TungSol, and I think Shuguang rebranded as Genalex.... I know that stock power tubes in Origin are JJ. 
Somewhere I read that it would be advisable to have a "robust" tube in V2 position.
As for V1, I've read that Russian 12ax7 are high gain and somewhat "thin" compared to their JJ counterparts. What's your opinion on this?


----------



## solarburn

ST035 said:


> Thanks, I was thinking about "rolling" the tubes, actually having it done for me by a tech.
> 
> Can you tell me, please, what is V2 tube function in Origin 50?
> 
> And, since I can only buy stuff from Thomann (don't ask)... well, I looked their preamp tubes section and they only have : JJ (rebranded as TAD), Sovtek/EHX/TungSol, and I think Shuguang rebranded as Genalex.... I know that stock power tubes in Origin are JJ.
> Somewhere I read that it would be advisable to have a "robust" tube in V2 position.
> As for V1, I've read that Russian 12ax7 are high gain and somewhat "thin" compared to their JJ counterparts. What's your opinion on this?



I choose tubes based on the pups and speakers I use mostly. I find after years of rolling the right combination can be a real good thing for tone as well as feel. Also focus on blues, rock and hard rock. I don't play anything that requires high gain modern saturation.

So I'm running DiMarzio SD's in one EC1000 and Classic Core actives in the other EC1000. I'm hooked into a 412 loaded with GB's.

My ORI50H has a 12AY7 in V1. Did this to clean up some of the amps wooliness saturation wise. Made it feel more Plexi like. I like a healthy amount of articulation. V2 has a CP Mullard CV4004 12AX7 and the stock 12AX7 in the PI. I did change power tubes to JJ6CA7'S which also added articulation especially while soloing. Warm and fat with articulation.

I still get plenty of gain as I need and boosting with my Buxom Boost covers any extra oomph wanted yet still clean up completely with guitar roll off.

There are 2 versions of the CP Mullard. I much prefer the CV4004 over the cheaper long plate version. The shorter plate CV004 should be less microphonic or noisy. Quieter noise floor is something I prefer if I can manipulate it. Less hiss at the cranked levels I play is a good thing. I always play a cranked 50 watts. If I played out I'd attenuate the 50 watts not choose the lower power modes. I prefer the openness at 50 watts.


----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

Great thread. I’m debating getting an Origin 50 or DSL 20 head. I’m really liking what I’m hearing with Origin 50. I had one of the new Jet City Custom C2X heads built this summer that I’m running through a cheap Marshall 412 cab that I put WGS Retro 30’s and Reaper HP’s in. It sounds great, but I’ve been wanting to pick up an old school style Marshall sounding head to get that distinct Marshall sound that I crave…


----------



## steveb63

-BOOGIEMAN- said:


> Great thread. I’m debating getting an Origin 50 or DSL 20 head. I’m really liking what I’m hearing with Origin 50. I had one of the new Jet City Custom C2X heads built this summer that I’m running through a cheap Marshall 412 cab that I put WGS Retro 30’s and Reaper HP’s in. It sounds great, but I’ve been wanting to pick up an old school style Marshall sounding head to get that distinct Marshall sound that I crave…


I've used my 20H with a cab with two Reapers.

Really great sounding combination, to my ears at least.


----------



## Timo V

Someone might find this interesting. I traced the ORI50H's pre-amp and made a nice mod for it.

https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/a-schematic-of-origin-50h-pre-amp-and-a-usefull-mod.124645/


----------



## ThreeChordWonder

Low buzz question.

My O-50 combo is making a low volume buzz with some guitars, none with others. Humbuckers and single coils. It's like mains buzz but very low. Multiple guitars, different cables, direct to the input socket or through the pedal board, same thing.

It's not deafening by any means, but like that little squeak or rattle inside the car dashboard, bleeding annoying.

Is this a "yeah they all do that" thing, a mains supply issue, or a common internal fault?

FWIW I fitted new tubes a year ago but haven't biased them yet - if I get 2 hours a week I'm lucky.


----------



## Mrmadd

Whenever this stuff starts, "Strip the bitch" and start over.
More technically said, if your amp starts acting funny, remove all except guitar and cable, and speaker.
No loop stuff. Isolate the amp and determine if that is the problem first.

I have had pedals work good one day and then for some readon a different day, they squeal or make unwanted noise.

Good luck


----------



## Mrmadd

ORI 50 in the 50 possition at all times for all the balls its got.

Sounds good thst way.


----------



## ThreeChordWonder

Turned out to be a combination of too long cables to the pedal board picking up hum from somewhere and my Boss Blues Driver and Distortion pedals when they were on.


----------



## MarshallDog

ThreeChordWonder said:


> Low buzz question.
> 
> My O-50 combo is making a low volume buzz with some guitars, none with others. Humbuckers and single coils. It's like mains buzz but very low. Multiple guitars, different cables, direct to the input socket or through the pedal board, same thing.
> 
> It's not deafening by any means, but like that little squeak or rattle inside the car dashboard, bleeding annoying.
> 
> Is this a "yeah they all do that" thing, a mains supply issue, or a common internal fault?
> 
> FWIW I fitted new tubes a year ago but haven't biased them yet - if I get 2 hours a week I'm lucky.


Mine does not buzz or rattle at all. I do have tube shields over the pre-amp tubes and I installed spring retainers on the power tubes.


----------



## ThreeChordWonder

Myself and at least one other have been having issues with humming guitars recently. Myself it's been with my Epi LP and Seymour Duncan Whole Lotta Humbuckers.

It's a low volume buzz that goes away when you touch anything metallic.

We've checked all the grounds, shielded cavities,, even added extra grounds, replaced cables, moved amps, disconnected pedalboards and anything else electrical in rooms, you name it we've tried it.

Last night my crack team of scientists





stumbled upon two probable causes.

The issue is the human not being grounded him her on non binary pronoun self and acting as an antenna or just producing static.

We discovered / proved this by simply holding the bare end of a wire and touching to other to the already proven to be grounded bridge. The hum goes away.

Possible cause in my home is that we've just had the carpets cleaned, and whatever chemicals used have left the carpet non conducting, so the human isn't grounded.

Another cause could be Spring being upon us and a general drop in humidity.


----------



## ThreeChordWonder

Someone on another forum suggested shielding the control switch cavity - which I can't see much point in given the Switchcraft switches include a ground connection - but also the wires between the switch and the main control cavity. These are probably about a foot long, times three (four if you include the ground), so they _could_ be quite effective antennae. 

I've bought some braided copper sheathing on Amazon, $21 for a 10 foot length, and I'm going to give it a go.

Will report back when I have.


----------



## ThreeChordWonder

Question:

Where can I get plastic bumpers for the corners on an origin 50 combo?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ThreeChordWonder said:


> Question:
> 
> Where can I get plastic bumpers for the corners on an origin 50 combo?


Are they the same shape as the head ??
Not sure what type would work there..
Good luck with it though


----------



## ThreeChordWonder

Found some plastic ones on Amazon. It's a rectangular box, so regular ones should do nicely.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

ThreeChordWonder said:


> Found some plastic ones on Amazon. It's a rectangular box, so regular ones should do nicely.


As long as they are half inch radius.


----------



## MarshallDog

ThreeChordWonder said:


> Question:
> 
> Where can I get plastic bumpers for the corners on an origin 50 combo?



I think you may just have to buy some and try some?! The corner radiuses are not the same as the plastic Marshall ones and the width of the walls are different making it basically impossible to rivet into place. Good luck!


----------



## Magvike

I changed R62 in my Origin 50H from 820 ohm to 2.2k ohm. I like it better that way. It seems to make the boost function more palatable as well. I have a JBL E130 15" speaker I wanted to try but it seems to have taken a crap again. I had it repaired once for about $250, so I won't be doing that again... I built a little box to take 2x8 ohm speakers and put them in series so I can use two 1x12 cabinets, since I don't have any 16 ohm speakers that I like.


----------



## Dave J

There is another Origin thread regarding pedals but I thought the "official" Origin 50 thread was a better place for this question. I searched the entire site but didn't find my answer, sorry if it's out there somewhere. 
Question is this, I have read else where that there is a design issue with the Origins tubes being too close and causing problems. Is this an issue to worry about or just a one off problem that was blown out of proportion? 
As an unrelated follow up, how does the ORIGIN 2x12 extension cab stack up to a good aftermarket made cab? Forget about the speakers, they'd come out. Just curious if the cab material is really bad as far as sound goes or is it reasonable. I wouldn't expect it to hang with a Avatar, Stagecraft, etc.


----------



## MarshallDog

Dave J said:


> There is another Origin thread regarding pedals but I thought the "official" Origin 50 thread was a better place for this question. I searched the entire site but didn't find my answer, sorry if it's out there somewhere.
> Question is this, I have read else where that there is a design issue with the Origins tubes being too close and causing problems. Is this an issue to worry about or just a one off problem that was blown out of proportion?
> As an unrelated follow up, how does the ORIGIN 2x12 extension cab stack up to a good aftermarket made cab? Forget about the speakers, they'd come out. Just curious if the cab material is really bad as far as sound goes or is it reasonable. I wouldn't expect it to hang with a Avatar, Stagecraft, etc.


I’ve had absolutely no issue with the tubes in my Origin 50C at all!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dave J said:


> There is another Origin thread regarding pedals but I thought the "official" Origin 50 thread was a better place for this question. I searched the entire site but didn't find my answer, sorry if it's out there somewhere.
> Question is this, I have read else where that there is a design issue with the Origins tubes being too close and causing problems. Is this an issue to worry about or just a one off problem that was blown out of proportion?
> As an unrelated follow up, how does the ORIGIN 2x12 extension cab stack up to a good aftermarket made cab? Forget about the speakers, they'd come out. Just curious if the cab material is really bad as far as sound goes or is it reasonable. I wouldn't expect it to hang with a Avatar, Stagecraft, etc.


I have personally not had any problems with mine 50H’s .. I think it was a one off deal that got spread on the webs,, because I have not heard of another one.. 
(concerning tubes being to close)

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## jvmiLLer

Hey guys, got a 50C a couple of months ago. Mainly play at home, low power mode getting to crank it some times.
So, I've got a Vintage V100 Les Paul with p.a.f style humbuckers 7,9k bridge 7,8k neck. When crankin it, gets really treably, tilt goes about 2-3, treble 2 and presence 2.
The amp is all stock. So i've been looking to upgrade the speaker, but since I live in Brazil the celestions are a little hard to find, got a eminence dealler, bot no knoledge at all about theses speakers. Does anyone have experience with eminence and could give me a tip about which model I should choose? Would like to get a tone with less treble, thats been bothering me.
Thank you guys!


----------



## Ufoscorpion

jvmiLLer said:


> Hey guys, got a 50C a couple of months ago. Mainly play at home, low power mode getting to crank it some times.
> So, I've got a Vintage V100 Les Paul with p.a.f style humbuckers 7,9k bridge 7,8k neck. When crankin it, gets really treably, tilt goes about 2-3, treble 2 and presence 2.
> The amp is all stock. So i've been looking to upgrade the speaker, but since I live in Brazil the celestions are a little hard to find, got a eminence dealler, bot no knoledge at all about theses speakers. Does anyone have experience with eminence and could give me a tip about which model I should choose? Would like to get a tone with less treble, thats been bothering me.
> Thank you guys!


Interesting, I’m running my Ori50h into a pair of old 30 watt greenbacks and I’m not finding it has too much treble at all.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have a cab with a couple of greenbacks as well and not bright at all, another cab with a pair of eminence golds, and I don’t find it bright either.

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## jvmiLLer

@Mitchell Pearrow @Ufoscorpion I think its the cabinet and speaker of the combo that gets the brightness. And I read about it from a couple of owners. 

So can you guys suggest a speaker to improve that, as I sad celestions are a little hard to find over here, so if someone that have experience with eminence could give me a tip.

Thanks!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jvmiLLer said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow @Ufoscorpion I think its the cabinet and speaker of the combo that gets the brightness. And I read about it from a couple of owners.
> 
> So can you guys suggest a speaker to improve that, as I sad celestions are a little hard to find over here, so if someone that have experience with eminence could give me a tip.
> 
> Thanks!


I would check with @MarshallDog as I know he has the combo..


----------



## RCM 800

jvmiLLer said:


> Hey guys, got a 50C a couple of months ago. Mainly play at home, low power mode getting to crank it some times.
> So, I've got a Vintage V100 Les Paul with p.a.f style humbuckers 7,9k bridge 7,8k neck. When crankin it, gets really treably, tilt goes about 2-3, treble 2 and presence 2.
> The amp is all stock. So i've been looking to upgrade the speaker, but since I live in Brazil the celestions are a little hard to find, got a eminence dealler, bot no knoledge at all about theses speakers. Does anyone have experience with eminence and could give me a tip about which model I should choose? Would like to get a tone with less treble, thats been bothering me.
> Thank you guys!


I would try a 7 or 10 band eq and see if I could kill the frequency thats bothering you. That and go ahead and turn the pres/tilt/high all the way down to see if that fixes it. Im sorry I dont have a lot of experience with eminence but I think they have a cross chart. I would look at the equivelent of a creamback or V30 (governor?) if you do change the speaker. V30s have a ton of upper mids so that may work for or against you.


----------



## idw357

jvmiLLer said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow @Ufoscorpion I think its the cabinet and speaker of the combo that gets the brightness. And I read about it from a couple of owners.
> 
> So can you guys suggest a speaker to improve that, as I sad celestions are a little hard to find over here, so if someone that have experience with eminence could give me a tip.
> 
> Thanks!


A bit expensive, but I absolutely love the Celestion Cream AlNiCo 90 watt. Glorious sounds when it starts to break up


----------



## idw357

I’ve yet to figure out how to post a new topic within the Ori50 Forum. Anyway, has anyone had heat problems with the 50 head, playing outside in the summer? I bought a rechargeable minifan that I can hang off the back , directed right into the back of the head, it can go for hours on low speed. So far so good. Any of you had summer heat issues??


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> I’ve yet to figure out how to post a new topic within the Ori50 Forum. Anyway, has anyone had heat problems with the 50 head, playing outside in the summer? I bought a rechargeable minifan that I can hang off the back , directed right into the back of the head, it can go for hours on low speed. So far so good. Any of you had summer heat issues??


I have not had any heat related issues as of yet .. 3 plus years and still going fine, but my head shell is never in direct Sunlight.

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## idw357

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have not had any heat related issues as of yet .. 3 plus years and still going fine, but my head shell is never in direct Sunlight.
> 
> Cheers
> Mitch


Good to know. Thanks Mitch. I will continue using the fan when playing outside in the summer just to be careful. We do occasional outdoor parties, and even in the shade, we could be playing in 85 degrees.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

idw357 said:


> Good to know. Thanks Mitch. I will continue using the fan when playing outside in the summer just to be careful. We do occasional outdoor parties, and even in the shade, we could be playing in 85 degrees.


I live in England so no such problem , lol .


----------



## idw357

Ufoscorpion said:


> I live in England so no such problem , lol .


Maybe not in 5 years


----------



## MarshallDog

idw357 said:


> I’ve yet to figure out how to post a new topic within the Ori50 Forum. Anyway, has anyone had heat problems with the 50 head, playing outside in the summer? I bought a rechargeable minifan that I can hang off the back , directed right into the back of the head, it can go for hours on low speed. So far so good. Any of you had summer heat issues??


I have the 50C combo and no reported issues yet, fingers crossed!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> Good to know. Thanks Mitch. I will continue using the fan when playing outside in the summer just to be careful. We do occasional outdoor parties, and even in the shade, we could be playing in 85 degrees.


I am in SoCal and it will get very warm out here for more days than it is cool, and I have had them cooking in 90+ with no issues..

Cheers


----------



## idw357

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am in SoCal and it will get very warm out here for more days than it is cool, and I have had them cooking in 90+ with no issues..
> 
> Cheers


Thanks again. Very comforting. I love the tones I get from this amp. Funny thing, I’m selling the SV. 212 that I bought with it cuz it’s too heavy (and I’m getting old) and replaced it with a couple of tweed single 12 Avatar cabs with Celestion alnico 90 watt Cream speakers. It’s taken me years to get this tone!!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

idw357 said:


> Thanks again. Very comforting. I love the tones I get from this amp. Funny thing, I’m selling the SV. 212 that I bought with it cuz it’s too heavy (and I’m getting old) and replaced it with a couple of tweed single 12 Avatar cabs with Celestion alnico 90 watt Cream speakers. It’s taken me years to get this tone!!!!


That’s great brother, I have been enjoying mine since I got them..
Thanks


----------



## Ufoscorpion

idw357 said:


> Maybe not in 5 years


So true unfortunately.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Where does the boost take place in the Origin? I would assume before the preamp but that's just an assumption.

I got my Origin 50 screaming like a JCM yesterday by combing an SD-1 with a Friedman BE-OD used as a boost. I also used a Sabbra Cadabra instead of the BE-OD and it was Iommi all the way to the moon.

It is the best pedal platform I have used to date. The Tilt is great. The only problem is forgetting about the EQ reversal. That keeps catching me out when I fine tune without reading.


----------



## ST035

Guys, you really need to hear this crap ...

So, I've had my Origin 50c for about 10 months and it has developed two problems (it had one problem it came with but I could live with that, kind of).

Problem 1 - rattling noise when playing clean and on the bass strings. I read this forum and other groups and figured that it must be that "tube rattling" problem which is solved by unplugging and plugging usually the V1.

Problem 2 - microphonics. I tried it out with my and another guitar which both have noiseless pickups but microphony was still there (in the case of my guitar I set the amp on the verge of breakup and then boost it with SD-1, as for the latter guitar the problem was even worse (it has active EMGs) and I used it with no pedals, just the gain and Master cranked).

So, since it is still under warranty I sent it back to the store to be repaired.

Two weeks later, today, a guy, technician calls me to tell me that he fixed everything.

First, about the "rattling noise", he told me that the screws that hold tube socket for V1 got loose so he tightened them up but warned me that they will eventually loosen up again. Now, that problem is solved (somehow I think he just unplugged and plugged the tube)

I then asked him about microphonics issue and if it was a tube gone bad (V1 or V3), and he went silent for a couple of seconds before telling me that I should not be using my amp the way I use it. He said, quote "I suggest that you put ALL your pedals, including overdrive, in the loop". I told him nobody does that and that what he just said was ridiculous. I told him that Origin is kind of a plexi amp and a pedal platform and that drives should go in front of the amp not the loop.

He then told me he owned a JMP 50 from 1975 and that it was a different beast altogether and that nobody in the 70s used pedals because there were none(?!?). I told him MXR released Dist plus distortion in 1974, DOD 250 in 1976 and BOSS OD1 in 1977. He went on to tell me that the wirings and the composition of the copper wires used in the old amps was so different and better that you just can't compare Origin or even 1987x to those amps.

Now, I figure he told me this pile of crap for one reason - V1 went microphonic and he's afraid it happened due to my using high gain boosting of the amp (I max out both Drive and LEvel on my SD-1 cause I have weak Dimarzio HS-3s). So, in order to avoid preamp tube shortage in the repair shop - he preemptively told me that nonsense.

What do you think? I mean, I know I'm right. Everyone used/uses boost -from Hendrix to Malmsteen.


----------



## Ps. 37

ST035 said:


> He then told me he owned a JMP 50 from 1975 and that it was a different beast altogether and that nobody in the 70s used pedals because there were none(?!?).


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ST035 said:


> Guys, you really need to hear this crap ...
> 
> So, I've had my Origin 50c for about 10 months and it has developed two problems (it had one problem it came with but I could live with that, kind of).
> 
> Problem 1 - rattling noise when playing clean and on the bass strings. I read this forum and other groups and figured that it must be that "tube rattling" problem which is solved by unplugging and plugging usually the V1.
> 
> Problem 2 - microphonics. I tried it out with my and another guitar which both have noiseless pickups but microphony was still there (in the case of my guitar I set the amp on the verge of breakup and then boost it with SD-1, as for the latter guitar the problem was even worse (it has active EMGs) and I used it with no pedals, just the gain and Master cranked).
> 
> So, since it is still under warranty I sent it back to the store to be repaired.
> 
> Two weeks later, today, a guy, technician calls me to tell me that he fixed everything.
> 
> First, about the "rattling noise", he told me that the screws that hold tube socket for V1 got loose so he tightened them up but warned me that they will eventually loosen up again. Now, that problem is solved (somehow I think he just unplugged and plugged the tube)
> 
> I then asked him about microphonics issue and if it was a tube gone bad (V1 or V3), and he went silent for a couple of seconds before telling me that I should not be using my amp the way I use it. He said, quote "I suggest that you put ALL your pedals, including overdrive, in the loop". I told him nobody does that and that what he just said was ridiculous. I told him that Origin is kind of a plexi amp and a pedal platform and that drives should go in front of the amp not the loop.
> 
> He then told me he owned a JMP 50 from 1975 and that it was a different beast altogether and that nobody in the 70s used pedals because there were none(?!?). I told him MXR released Dist plus distortion in 1974, DOD 250 in 1976 and BOSS OD1 in 1977. He went on to tell me that the wirings and the composition of the copper wires used in the old amps was so different and better that you just can't compare Origin or even 1987x to those amps.
> 
> Now, I figure he told me this pile of crap for one reason - V1 went microphonic and he's afraid it happened due to my using high gain boosting of the amp (I max out both Drive and LEvel on my SD-1 cause I have weak Dimarzio HS-3s). So, in order to avoid preamp tube shortage in the repair shop - he preemptively told me that nonsense.
> 
> What do you think? I mean, I know I'm right. Everyone used/uses boost -from Hendrix to Malmsteen.


I would find another tech, the boost I first started using in the 70’s was the EHM LPB 1 and it plugged straight into the front of the amp , then you plugged your guitar lead into it, had one knob , and a slide switch to turn it on. I believe 1976 -77.
I have the 50H so no rattling or micro phonic tube issue so far in 3 + years now.

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## ST035

Guys, I would've found another tech but this is from the store I bought it in, he is their official repairman, I did that beacuse amp is still under warranty....

Mitch, I know about LPB-1, it came out in 1968 (I watched "The/that pedal movie" which Reverb produced)  cheers


----------



## Ps. 37

You should be able to get warranty service elsewhere:









Recommended Retailers


Want to buy a Marshall amp but not sure where to get one? Marshall products are available across the globe. Simply enter your address to find your recommended retailer.




marshall.com





Hit link and select Service Centre.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ST035 said:


> Guys, I would've found another tech but this is from the store I bought it in, he is their official repairman, I did that beacuse amp is still under warranty....
> 
> Mitch, I know about LPB-1, it came out in 1968 (I watched "The/that pedal movie" which Reverb produced)  cheers


They were cool pedals, that weren’t a pedal.. I had no idea they had been around that long, my buddy Cesar and I bought them at the same time .. ha ha.

Mitch


----------



## ST035

Ahh... it would be cool but I live in a small shithole European country which has only one official Marsahll dealer and its repair shop with the guy who doesn't know jackshit about pedals   


Ps. 37 said:


> You should be able to get warranty service elsewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recommended Retailers
> 
> 
> Want to buy a Marshall amp but not sure where to get one? Marshall products are available across the globe. Simply enter your address to find your recommended retailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marshall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit link and select Service Centre.


----------



## Dean Swindell

MarshallDog said:


> Did you reduce the power to 1 watt? Keep in mind this is no where near a high gain amp and if you are trying to get 5150 distortion out of it you wont.


Old thread i know - but I come from an AC30/2204 standpoint, I just like a decent crunch and use overdrives if I want more. Not a super high gain fan.


----------

